# Birchbox April 2013



## goldenmeans (Mar 4, 2013)

Just got an email about this :

Weâ€™ve tapped the beauty and wellness experts at _Womenâ€™s Health_ for this exclusive Birchbox filled with must-try products. Subscribe now for $10/month and get your first monthly delivery in April.

Your April _Women's Health_ Birchbox will include:


Favorites from Cargo, Ojon, Caudalie, Supergoop!, and more
An offer to receive a 1-year subscription to _Women's Health_, a $9.99 value
Expert product advice and easy-to-follow beauty tutorials
Limited quantities available!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 4, 2013)

Lol.. more nutrition bars, too? Interesting. . Cargo, Ojon, and Caudalie sound good!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 4, 2013)

Sounds like this will be a good box!


----------



## OiiO (Mar 4, 2013)

Some pre-spoilers.. sort of  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm curious about the shaving cream. Also it seems like we are getting a year of Women's Health so not a bad box. I have only been subed to BB since November and this will be my first special box.


----------



## gemstone (Mar 4, 2013)

I know some people will be disappointed, but I LOVE getting skin &amp; hair care products, and if those products are correct, it seems like this box will have both.  (I like getting make-up too, don't get me wrong, but I am still fine tuning my skin care routine).


----------



## hiheather (Mar 4, 2013)

That annoys me the wording, subscribe now to get your first box in April. I've been on a waitlist for Birchbox for several weeks now.


----------



## JessP (Mar 4, 2013)

Do we know yet if this box will have an opt-in for current subscribers?


----------



## Missglammygirl (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Do we know yet if this box will have an opt-in for current subscribers?


 Well, I got this email back when I filled out the form.

Thank you for requesting an invite. In approximately two weeks, you will receive an email with a link to purchase your subscription and receive your _Women's Health_ Birchbox. To ensure delivery, please add [email protected] to your address book.

From reading the blog, it appears like it is an automatic opt-in. And the link says the same think in the fine print.

The April _Womenâ€™s Health_ Birchbox includes details on how to receive a special one year subscription to _Womenâ€™s Health_ Magazine (a $9.99 value).

Sign up now and get details on how to redeem your magazine, or a refund, in your April Birchbox!

Please note: Joining Birchbox via the link above does not guarantee receipt of the April _Womenâ€™s Health_ Box, as supplies are limited. *Existing Birchbox subscribers will be receiving Womenâ€™s Health boxes in April. There is no need to join this list.*

http://www.birchbox.com/promotion/womenshealth?utm_source=Sailthru&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=030513_W_womenshealth_CANCELS&amp;utm_campaign=030113_W_WomensHealth_cancels

So GG style everyone opts in.


----------



## Kaylay (Mar 5, 2013)

Im so excited for this box!


----------



## JessP (Mar 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Well, I got this email back when I filled out the form.
> ...


 Oh okay! Thanks for the info!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 5, 2013)

lmao kinda early for this isn't it?


----------



## Kaylay (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lmao kinda early for this isn't it?


 Never! Haha


----------



## gracewilson (Mar 6, 2013)

I got my April women's health magazine today with the beauty feature partnering with birchbox.  It's called Tiny Tweaks, Big Results, which seems to be the theme for April.  There's a couple of notes in the story - first, it says all products available at birchbox.com, and at the end it says, "Reserve your _Women's Health-_curated Birchbox now! Birchbox is a subscription service that sends curated beauty finds to your home once a month.  Go to birchbox.com/womenshealth to join, and receive your first mailing (which may be filled with some of the products in this story) in April.  Quantities are limited, so move fast!"

The products featured in the article are:


Yes to Grapefruit Brightening Facial Towelettes
Atelier Cologne travel set
Malin+Goetz Bergamot Body Wash
Caudalie Divine Oil
Simple Revitalizing Eye Roll-on
Elizabeth Arden Visible Difference Skin Balancing Lotion Sunscreen SPF 15
Kiehl's Powerful-Strength Line-Reducing Concentrate
StriVectin-SD Eye Concentrate for Wrinkles
Supergoop! Advanced Anti-Aging Eye Cream SPF 37
Youngblood Anti-Shine Mattifier
Kusmi Tea Wellness Assortment
Benta Berry G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream
Oribe Shampoo &amp; Conditioner for Beautiful Color
Cargo Water Resistant Blush
Juice Beauty Stem Cellular Repair CC Cream
Ojon Rare Blend Deep Conditioner
Nexxus Hydra-Light Leave-in Conditioning Foam


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my April women's health magazine today with the beauty feature partnering with birchbox.  It's called Tiny Tweaks, Big Results, which seems to be the theme for April.  There's a couple of notes in the story - first, it says all products available at birchbox.com, and at the end it says, "Reserve your _Women's Health-_curated Birchbox now! Birchbox is a subscription service that sends curated beauty finds to your home once a month.  Go to birchbox.com/womenshealth to join, and receive your first mailing (which may be filled with some of the products in this story) in April.  Quantities are limited, so move fast!"
> 
> ...


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Mar 6, 2013)

I would love to try the Cargo blush! Living in Florida, my makeup seems to melt off my face as soon as I step out the door.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Some stuff sounds quite cool, specially the cargo , but knowing my luck I won't get that XD


 Me too, hopefuly April will be better.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too, hopefuly April will be better.


 Hope so ;D


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 6, 2013)

I need that blush!!!! LOL My makeup is mostly splashed off my face within a couple of hours at work (dog groomer) and I love trying new items that might actually last all day!


----------



## aleeeshuh (Mar 6, 2013)

all these juicy spoilers enticed me to resub!


----------



## Ladyrawrness (Mar 7, 2013)

Everything but ojon hair products sounds great. Me and Ojon are not friends. Their products are horrible and made my hair super oily and greasy


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ladyrawrness* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Everything but ojon hair products sounds great. Me and Ojon are not friends. Their products are horrible and made my hair super oily and greasy


 They didn't make my hair oily or greasy...they just didn't do anything lol I noticed no difference, at all!


----------



## rockhoundluna (Mar 9, 2013)

This is really sounding promising!


----------



## msdollfaced (Mar 9, 2013)

Oooh, this month sounds really nice. I also agree with above, it's never too early to start talking about the next BB month!! 






I would LOVE to try the Nexxus Hydra-Light Leave in conditioning foam. I really, _really_ hope I don't get another Ojon product, my hair and Ojon just don't mix


----------



## hindsighting (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ladyrawrness* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Everything but ojon hair products sounds great. Me and Ojon are not friends. Their products are horrible and made my hair super oily and greasy


 You guys can all hand your Ojon products to me lol my hair LOVES Ojon but it's so expensive...


----------



## Roxane68 (Mar 10, 2013)

I am interested in the Youngblood Anti-shine Mattifieier.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am interested in the Youngblood Anti-shine Mattifieier.


 Same here! Something that can keep me shine-less, I'll try it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You guys can all hand your Ojon products to me lol my hair LOVES Ojon but it's so expensive...


 Yep Ojons works great for me too.



> Originally Posted by *Ladyrawrness* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Everything but ojon hair products sounds great. Me and Ojon are not friends. Their products are horrible and made my hair super oily and greasy


 Just because they didn't work on your hair does not make them horrible products. My favorite shampoo, conditioner, and dry shampoo are all made by Ojon - and I'm clearly not the only person who gets good results from their products.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm always hesitant to look at spoilers for beauty boxes so I don't get disappointed if I don't get what I want, but there is so much I want to try in that spoiler list. I don't think there's a great chance of me being all that disappointed in my April box.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm always hesitant to look at spoilers for beauty boxes so I don't get disappointed if I don't get what I want, but there is so much I want to try in that spoiler list. I don't think there's a great chance of me being all that disappointed in my April box.


 Yeah there are SO many interesting products that I hope I get at least one of them!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 13, 2013)

Urgh, March's project turned out to be blush, and now I'm thinking April's will be concealer, so I'm hoping there's one in this box. I don't know anything about the stuff, so I need to try a good-sized sample for several days before I actually buy any. Maybe I'll see if I can sweet talk someone at Sephora into giving me a mini sampler palette so I can compare a few different ones since I probably won't get any from Birchbox.


----------



## GiggleBlush (Mar 14, 2013)

Ah, I'm not sure what to do now. I got my March box today and was so disappointed. I use less and less samples with each box I receive, it just hasn't seemed worth it lately. I was hoping we wouldn't get a special box for a while, haha. What to do....


----------



## Kaylay (Mar 16, 2013)

Is it terrible I'm already so excited for April?


----------



## JC327 (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kaylay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it terrible I'm already so excited for April?


 Not at all, as soon as I get my box I'm like so what's next month lol.


----------



## queenofperil (Mar 16, 2013)

Lots of things/brands I wouldn't mind trying. I love Ojon and Kiehl's already, so anything from them would be great. If that blush and some tea came my way, I certainly wouldn't complain. This month's box was probably my biggest dud to date, so I'm really excited for April's box.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm finding myself hoping for a blush, which is flat-out *bizarre* since I'm forty-one and had never used blush on my own (that is, excluding makeup counter makeovers) until this month.  Then I found an essence blush at Fred Meyer (the only chain the the US that is carrying that particular essence trend edition), and I liked the way it made my Missha-covered skin not look pasty.  

Then I got the February Starlooks Starbox with the bright pink fluid blush and the Lauren Clark Signature box with the coral fluid blush, then I got the Benetint mini from Birchbox, then I got the January Starlooks Starbox with the peach powder blush, and *then* I just received the 3-in-1 blush/lip/eye color from Beauty Army today.  So that's... six blushes in less than three weeks after more than four decades of not wearing it.  I have *no need* for another blush, but I still find myself hoping, maybe because getting it in a box means I'm not actually *buying* it, so I don't have to feel guilty about yet another one taking up space in my makeup box.  

(But I *am* wearing them all, depending on what I'm wearing.  Well, except for the BA one since I just got it this afternoon, and I'm already wearing the January Starbox powder blush right now.  It's not like I got them and then just let them languish unused.  Except the Benetint.  I haven't used that one yet.  I think I'll play with it tomorrow and see how well we get along.)


----------



## panzerruin (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *GiggleBlush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ah, I'm not sure what to do now. I got my March box today and was so disappointed. I use less and less samples with each box I receive, it just hasn't seemed worth it lately. I was hoping we wouldn't get a special box for a while, haha. What to do....


I know the feeling, at least in some respects. I have so many unused samples (or used once) just laying around, to the point where I debate just cancelling. At least for awhile. But, the prospect of special boxes like this keeps me around. Clever Birchbox.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 18, 2013)

So in true Birch Box fashion I assume the box will contain only "some" of the featured products and not "all" of them?


----------



## Dollysantana (Mar 18, 2013)

Spoiler



Found this in Instragram looks like the April video pic! Is that a Pacifica body lotion she's holding in her hand? Looks familiar, wait I think it's the Ojon!


----------



## Dollysantana (Mar 18, 2013)

Spoiler



Found this in Instragram looks like the April video pic! Is that a Pacifica body lotion she's holding in her hand? Looks familiar


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 18, 2013)

getting my updates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gracewilson (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So in true Birch Box fashion I assume the box will contain only "some" of the featured products and not "all" of them?


 This is my guess!  I would be shocked if they actually sent out every one of these products in April's boxes.


----------



## gracewilson (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Found this in Instragram looks like the April video pic! Is that a Pacifica body lotion she's holding in her hand? Looks familiar
> 
> ...


----------



## Dots (Mar 19, 2013)

I could be seeing what I want but that golden tube/bottle on the right with a black cap looks like The Caudalie Divine Oil...eithet that or hairspray which isn't as likely.


----------



## gracewilson (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I could be seeing what I want but that golden tube/bottle on the right with a black cap looks like The Caudalie Divine Oil...eithet that or hairspray which isn't as likely.


 Definitely looks the same to me... although I wouldn't be surprised with a hairspray or some kind of hair product in an aerosol can... Seems like they've been sending them out for the last few months!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 19, 2013)

> Definitely looks the same to me... although I wouldn't be surprised with a hairspray or some kind of hair product in an aerosol can... Seems like they've been sending them out for the last few months!


 When I looked at the box spoiler photo floating around as a promo picture, it was indeed the oil.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm excited about April's box!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Found this in Instragram looks like the April video pic! Is that a Pacifica body lotion she's holding in her hand? Looks familiar
> 
> ...


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 19, 2013)

The only items out of that first box picture I wouldn't want to try are that conditioner, Strivectin and the Kiehl's line cream because one of the first two ingredients in all of them is a silicone, and I don't use them on my skin/hair anymore.  Everything else besides the Whish that I've already received would be interesting!  Anyone have any idea what the purple bottles in the middle are?

Nevermind.  It's probably the Willa moisturizer... that I've got a bottle and a half of and don't use anymore since I discovered face oils...


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 20, 2013)

I just signed up for the waitlist. Box addict anonymous for me please! Lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just signed up for the waitlist. Box addict anonymous for me please! Lol


 Ugh yes. I keep thinking the same about Ipsy. I'm going to do it one day, and that will be the day I've truly given up.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Mar 22, 2013)

I keep thinking I will cancel and they keep sucking me in for another month because I want to see what is in the box! I'm pathetic! LOL


----------



## beautyallthat (Mar 22, 2013)

excited about the women's health subscription! I've seen Ojon and Caudalie in prior boxes, but hoping there will be other brands I haven't tried yet!


----------



## epsteincouture (Mar 22, 2013)

A little off topic - buttttt...anyone who has been with birchbox for 6 months, have you got your 20% off code? I feel like I should have gotten it by now.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Mar 22, 2013)

At first I thought I was on the wrong thread cause I was like "it's not April already."  And yea, it is (next box being April's and April being less than 2 weeks away)


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm finding myself hoping for a blush, which is flat-out *bizarre* since I'm forty-one and had never used blush on my own (that is, excluding makeup counter makeovers) until this month.  Then I found an essence blush at Fred Meyer (the only chain the the US that is carrying that particular essence trend edition), and I liked the way it made my Missha-covered skin not look pasty.
> 
> ...


 That's the thing I love about the beauty subs - it gives us the opportunity to try things we ordinarily wouldn't try, and gets us out of our beauty ruts without breaking the bank.  I'm 52 and I have never used hair styling products except hair spray until I started getting them in my boxes.  I couldn't live without my Orofluido now, and have fallen in love with the Potion 9 that came in my Man Repeller Glossybox a couple of months ago.  I've received 2 cans of dry shampoo that I now know I don't like, however the other day I tried the Lulu Organics hair powder sample I received in a Birchbox over the summer and love it.  It never would have even occurred to me to try these products if I hadn't received them in a beauty sample box.


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm getting excited for April's box now!  There are several brands/products on the list someone here posted that I would love to try!  I would also welcome a deal on a subscription to Women's Health!

This is off topic, but I just want to share.  I purchased Alessandro's Express Polish Dry with my points.  This stuff is AMAZING!  I've used it twice so far.  The first time was for a quick polish touch-up one day before leaving for work.  I already had on a base coat, 2 coats of polish and a top coat, but it was looking a little worn and I wanted to refresh so just applied another coat of polish. Immediately afterwards I applied the Express Polish Dry.  My nails were dry before I could finish putting it on the last nail!  The 2nd time I used it was for a full polish change - base coat, 2 coats of polish and a top coat.  I waited less than a minute between each layer.  It took a little longer to dry completely than it did the first time, but my nails were completely dry in less than 5 minutes.  It does have a chemical smell in the bottle, but its faint when applied to the nails and dissipates quickly.  The bottle has a push button dropper type of applicator that makes it easy to put just a single drop on each nail, and not a brush that could smear polish like some other quick dry products.  No more smudged polish - yippee!


----------



## jkwynn (Mar 22, 2013)

Ooh, I got the Alessandro matte top coat with my points and loooooove it!!


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh, I got the Alessandro matte top coat with my points and loooooove it!!


 I really like this brand.  I haven't tried the top coats or polishes but I love the Alessandro Handi-spa hand cream.  I got samples in both my boxes the month BB included it, purchased the full size and got a couple more samples with the Plus Two offer they have. (I go through a lot of hand cream!) I hope they have more Alessandro products in the future! 

Edit:  I just checked out the Alessandro products in the shop.  The matte top coat looks great.  I haven't tried matte nails, but I like the look a lot. 

I used to wear a Sally Hansen base coat/top coat and then switched to separate top and base coats (Essie).  I still use the Essie base coat, but I now use a cheap (as in 99 cents cheap) NYC top coat. It's very shiny and really prolongs the life of my manicures. I like it better than Essie and Sally Hansen top coats.  It's the best one I've tried yet.

Edit #2 - I forgot to mention Essie As Gold As It Gets top coat.  It has gold flakies.  I received it my Teen Vogue Birchbox a year ago.  I've used about half the bottle so far.  I love how it adds a little sparkle to my regular cream polishes.  I sometimes use this when my mani is a couple of days old to change the look without having to change my polish and add a little sparkle.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *epsteincouture* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A little off topic - buttttt...anyone who has been with birchbox for 6 months, have you got your 20% off code? I feel like I should have gotten it by now.


 The code is 6months20.  You should be able to use it if you're at 6 months.  If you have any trouble with it, call BB.


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 23, 2013)

Has anyone here tried the Alessandro Biotin Nail Hardener?  What do you think?  The reviews on the Birchbox website aren't very helpful since they all state they used it for a week or less.


----------



## mb214 (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone here tried the Alessandro Biotin Nail Hardener?  What do you think?  The reviews on the Birchbox website aren't very helpful since they all state they used it for a week or less.


 I don't know about that brand, but Duri Rejuvacote is AMAZING. I generally have weak, brittle nails but this stuff seriously, seriously works. (I order mine on Amazon)


----------



## JimmyJazz (Mar 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not at all, as soon as I get my box I'm like so what's next month lol.


 Same here!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm hoping they send something stila so I can order that Peacock smudge stick and get free shipping! I will be using points, so I really don't want to waste any on shipping.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mb214* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know about that brand, but Duri Rejuvacote is AMAZING. I generally have weak, brittle nails but this stuff seriously, seriously works. (I order mine on Amazon)


 thanks for this tip! I just bought some. My nails grow ok, but they break easily maybe this will help!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 25, 2013)

I too am hoping for the Cargo Blush... but I know I won't get it, so just hoping for a good box with stuff I'll actually use!  It's my first specialty/collaboration box with BB, and I'm excited!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm hoping for the blush as well. I don't think I have ever gotten something I was really hoping for, but I'm usually happy with what I get anyway. My box for March was kind of meh, so I'm hoping they will wow me in April. Otherwise I might be spending my points and unsubscribing for a bit. Of course.....I say that same thing almost every month and I'm still subscribed! LOL


----------



## JC327 (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I too am hoping for the Cargo Blush... but I know I won't get it, so just hoping for a good box with stuff I'll actually use!  It's my first specialty/collaboration box with BB, and I'm excited!


 Me too, I hope I am pleasantly surprised.


----------



## CourtneyB (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm actually super not excited for this box. It doesn't have anything that really "wows" me - maybe because it has more skincare/haircare products, which is what I've been getting more of lately from my two BB subs? I'm just really craving something trendy or a color product of some type, and except for the Cargo Blush , there doesn't seem to be a lot of makeup.

Hopefully I will be pleasantly surprised. I've always been a big supporter of BB, but lately I've been a bit bored with my two subscriptions. I'm definitely not as excited as I used to be!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hopefully I will be pleasantly surprised. I've always been a big supporter of BB, but lately I've been a bit bored with my two subscriptions. I'm definitely not as excited as I used to be!


 I am kind of in the same boat.  I really would like to have a box WOW me.


----------



## Kaylay (Mar 25, 2013)

May e I'm easy to please but I find at least one product from every box that wows me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklegirl (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm the same way. I always look at what I'm getting and think nothing really excites me. Yet every month I end up falling in love with a product or two! I'm actually excited for the skincare stuff, so I think I'm going to be really pleased with my box this month


----------



## gemstone (Mar 25, 2013)

I love skin care/am psyched for April!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Mar 25, 2013)

I suppose that I see people getting products that I always want to try and that would fit me more - it kinda makes me have major box envy.  I spend the same amount, yet others get better products or more (I know, others may envy my box, but not often).  It is rather unfair at times - they need to make a fairer system -perhaps not so many box variations.

 I stick with it, because yes, I have found some stuff that I like (the percentage is not high). I just want a box that really speaks to me. I have been with them since July 2012- and have yet to have a box that just says 'This Is You '.  I've tried to tailor my profile and what not...I dunno...maybe it isn't for me.  I just keep with it, because I just keep hoping for "The Box."  

Oh BB - I just don't get our relationship.   I feel like if I quit you - I would be missing out on something big.


----------



## morre22 (Mar 25, 2013)

I just re-subbed to Birchbox and I am hoping for a good one this time lol I was surprised that I didn't get put on a wait list.


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm actually super excited for anything in the spoiler! It all looks pretty awesome to me!  Then again I've been pretty happy with my birchboxes the past 2 months I've been subbed


----------



## kimmyduhh (Mar 26, 2013)

> I suppose that I see people getting products that I always want to try and that would fit me more - it kinda makes me have major box envy. Â I spend the same amount, yet others get better products or more (I know, others may envy my box, but not often). Â It is rather unfair at times - they need to make a fairer system -perhaps not so many box variations. Â I stick with it, because yes, I have found some stuff that I like (the percentage is not high). I just want a box that really speaks to me. I have been with them since July 2012- and have yet to have a box that just says 'This Is You '. Â I've tried to tailor my profile and what not...I dunno...maybe it isn't for me. Â I just keep with it, because I just keep hoping for "The Box." Â  Oh BB - I just don't get our relationship. Â  I feel like if I quit you - I would be missing out on something big.


 Wow I couldn't have said that any better. You read my mind 100% I feel like I see so many other peoples boxes each month that I would be SOOOO excited for and the one I get just isn't 'The Box' ðŸ˜ž Like March's box. Omg not getting the macadamia boxes some people got. Ugh I felt like I could cry bc I envied it so badly!!!


----------



## lolas (Mar 26, 2013)

Ditto on the macadamia boxes...so disappointed. However, I did have 3 months of great boxes, so I don't mind a downer every once in a while. Speaking of past BB products, I just splurged and got the Clark's Botanicals Smoothing Marine Cream for 20% off and I am so excited!! My sensitive, acne prone skin loves it.


----------



## jkwynn (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lolas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ditto on the macadamia boxes...so disappointed. However, I did have 3 months of great boxes, so I don't mind a downer every once in a while.
> 
> Speaking of past BB products, I just splurged and got the Clark's Botanicals Smoothing Marine Cream for 20% off and I am so excited!! My sensitive, acne prone skin loves it.


 Nice splurge!! I got that not long after I joined BB and after a year plus, it's still one of my favorite things!


----------



## gemstone (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I suppose that I see people getting products that I always want to try and that would fit me more - it kinda makes me have major box envy.  I spend the same amount, yet others get better products or more (I know, others may envy my box, but not often).  It is rather unfair at times - they need to make a fairer system -perhaps not so many box variations.
> 
> ...


 This kind of thinking I just don't get.  If I was this unhappy with birchbox, I would just quit.  For me, $10 is not worth feeling upset or jealous every month.

You also have to remember, that the profiles are still very vague.  Part of what make a certain box fit you perfectly (in your opinion) is that it is probably filled with things/brands that you _like_, which honestly birchbox has no way of knowing.  You just have to remember that just because you think that you would like another box better, doesn't mean that the one you get doesn't fit your profile.


----------



## gemstone (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lolas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ditto on the macadamia boxes...so disappointed. However, I did have 3 months of great boxes, so I don't mind a downer every once in a while.
> 
> Speaking of past BB products, I just splurged and got the Clark's Botanicals Smoothing Marine Cream for 20% off and I am so excited!! My sensitive, acne prone skin loves it.


 FYI ulta sells the travel sizes of macadamia products for $4-7 each if you still want to try it for awhile before you commit.


----------



## Moonittude (Mar 26, 2013)

There's such a huge difference between how good a box looks, and how much I like what I got, after I tried it. I've been regularly getting samples that I want to try, and then ending up hardly liking any of them. lol My satisfaction level is still pretty high, because I always feel like I end up with things I am happy to use, and I still manage to find something new and wonderful sometimes. But I just think it's funny how some boxes seem better because of brands, makeup, or sample sizes, and then it'll turn out I hate the thing I was most happy to get, and something I was less excited about turns out to be wonderful. I do love Birchbox, because of that.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Mar 26, 2013)

Don't get me wrong - I have found stuff that I have really liked and I like the idea of BB.  Every month as the boxes start to roll on out - I see a couple of boxes of stuff I really really want to try or fits my profile (example: Hair products that actually fit my hair type).  I wouldn't care if I got something I really wanted to try but was disappointed in it afterwards.

 I really wanted to try the primer that was out in March - but ended up not liking it.  I love makeup (esp. eye makeup), so I was happy to actually try it and glad I did before I just went and blindly bought it.  

I stick with it, again because I don't want to miss out on "the box" and "to be able to find a HG product."  Yes, there were products that have surprised me.  But again - if I'm getting products that don't match me all - it kinda stinks. 

I don't like the box disparity.  Someone may get a box worth 45 + bucks and someone will get the 10 buck box - how is that fair?  I know life isn't fair - but as a consumer - person A should not get something more when person B is putting in the same amount of money of month.  I just hope BB gets that there needs to be a more box evenness.  

I just don't wanna be look down upon  because my opinion at this time is kinda low.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't get me wrong - I have found stuff that I have really liked and I like the idea of BB.  Every month as the boxes start to roll on out - I see a couple of boxes of stuff I really really want to try or fits my profile (example: Hair products that actually fit my hair type).  I wouldn't care if I got something I really wanted to try but was disappointed in it afterwards.
> 
> ...


I haven't seen that much box disparity in the past few months.  I personally liked that I might occasionally get a high value box or a full sized item, and I did a few times.  I also received some of the lower value boxes, but I figured it would even itself out over time anyhow.  Given the subscription numbers, I don't think it's realistic that Birchbox would be able to include high value or full sized items in every box, but it was exciting to know that I might possibly receive one. Now, they seem to be more even, which means I'm not seeing the high value/full sized items anymore:-(  On the plus side, the sample sizes do seem to be deluxe samples or multiples of the foil packets.

I don't view sneak peeks prior to receiving my box, which helps to cut down on box envy/unmet expectations.  I like the surprise element!


----------



## Meggpi (Mar 26, 2013)

I think they've been better about box disparity, but value is really hard to quantify.  3 uses of a $200 face cream might be really valuable when people do the calculations but it isn't something I would ever spend that much money on, and I'd rather have a conditioner foil for my hair that is worth a lot less.  When people do their own valuations based on preference I often disagree with them, a lot.  

I have kicked up a stink about samples that I think really are worth 0, like foundation or lipgloss that isn't enough for a whole application.  Outside of that though, I never feel like I don't get my $10 worth.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 26, 2013)

I guess I am pretty easy to please because I just like trying new things and if I come across something I don't like I just gift it.


----------



## lolas (Mar 26, 2013)

> FYI ulta sells the travel sizes of macadamia products for $4-7 each if you still want to try it for awhile before you commit.


 Thanks for the tip! I have an ulta by my house...I'll be stopping by after work!


----------



## Angelalh (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lolas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ditto on the macadamia boxes...so disappointed. However, I did have 3 months of great boxes, so I don't mind a downer every once in a while.
> 
> Speaking of past BB products, I just splurged and got the Clark's Botanicals Smoothing Marine Cream for 20% off and I am so excited!! My sensitive, acne prone skin loves it.


im saving up my points on my 2nd account just for that i was amazed with the sample i got, i normally dont go for very high end things like that i feel they dont make that much of a difference but the first time i used that sample omg my skin felt sooooooo good!


----------



## hiheather (Mar 27, 2013)

> Thanks for the tip! I have an ulta by my house...I'll be stopping by after work!


 If you go to their website they offer a 6 pack sample kit for $2.95 with free shipping or if you contact them they gove out free samples.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Mar 27, 2013)

This will be my first Birchbox.  I really hope I like it.  I have been with Ipsy since June.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Mar 27, 2013)

I just got a coupon code in my email for 20% off...it says "We're out to win you over" and it has to be used by the 31st. I don't know if everyone got one, or if they just sent it to me because I have over 700 points, but I'm not budging haha.


----------



## Zakiya08 (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you go to their website they offer a 6 pack sample kit for $2.95 with free shipping or if you contact them they gove out free samples.


 Thanks so much for this info! Just placed my order for the macadamia sample set.   I've always been curious about the products from video reviews on youtube but didn't want to make that investment on something that didn't work.  $3 isn't that huge of a loss.


----------



## Zakiya08 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hmm so I wonder since I am already a sub to Women's Health if I would get a $9.99 refund?  That would be awesomeness...


----------



## meaganola (Mar 27, 2013)

> I just got a coupon code in my email for 20% off...it says "We're out to win you over" and it has to be used by the 31st. I don't know if everyone got one, or if they just sent it to me because I have over 700 points, but I'm not budging haha.


 I have over a thousand and didn't get that one! When was the last time you placed an order? That might have something to do with it.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Zakiya08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm so I wonder since I am already a sub to Women's Health if I would get a $9.99 refund?  That would be awesomeness...


 why would they give you a refund? Are you asking birchbox or the magazine company?


----------



## ttanner2005 (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Zakiya08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm so I wonder since I am already a sub to Women's Health if I would get a $9.99 refund?  That would be awesomeness...


 They will most likely just  add a year to your subscription to Women's Health.

On a side note, I started getting Vogue Magazine, but I don't know where the subscription came from.  I didn't order it.


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got a coupon code in my email for 20% off...it says "We're out to win you over" and it has to be used by the 31st. I don't know if everyone got one, or if they just sent it to me because I have over 700 points, but I'm not budging haha.


I got it too and I only have 100 points. I did end up using it, so I guess they won me


----------



## goldenmeans (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> On a side note, I started getting Vogue Magazine, but I don't know where the subscription came from.  I didn't order it.


 Ulta likes to send people magazines they haven't asked for.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have over a thousand and didn't get that one! When was the last time you placed an order? That might have something to do with it.


 On that account its been since....November....I don't know if you could use the code, but I'd gladly give it to you if it'll let you. I'm holding off because May is my 1 year, and 25 is always better than 20 lol.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 27, 2013)

> On that account its been since....November....I don't know if you could use the code, but I'd gladly give it to you if it'll let you. I'm holding off because May is my 1 year, and 25 is always better than 20 lol.


 Just a heads up: Anniversary discounts for me ended at the nine-month mark. No one-year anniversary discount and no anniversary discounts since. I'm coming up on my two-year in May.


----------



## lexxies22 (Mar 27, 2013)

> I'm actually super not excited for this box. It doesn't have anything that really "wows" me - maybe because it has more skincare/haircare products, which is what I've been getting more of lately from my two BB subs? I'm just really craving something trendy or a color product of some type, and except for theÂ Cargo BlushÂ , there doesn't seem to be a lot of makeup. Hopefully I will be pleasantly surprised. I've always been a big supporter of BB, but lately I've been a bit bored with my two subscriptions. I'm definitely not as excited as I used to be!Â


 If you try Wantable or other boxes gearing more make up products like you're seeking. There's one called mineresse box (Australia's #1 best selling make up). I wouldn't go for Ipsy because it's something that you can easily buy at drugstores (I've never been subscribed to them but seen YouTubes and reviews). Good luck!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Mar 27, 2013)

> Just a heads up: Anniversary discounts for me ended at the nine-month mark. No one-year anniversary discount and no anniversary discounts since. I'm coming up on my two-year in May.


 They send the keychain and a 25% off code in your 13th month. After that there's nothing :-(


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They send the keychain and a 25% off code in your 13th month. After that there's nothing :-(


 That's a bummer.  I wonder if you could continue to get the codes if you unscubscribe and then resubscribe.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a heads up: Anniversary discounts for me ended at the nine-month mark. No one-year anniversary discount and no anniversary discounts since. I'm coming up on my two-year in May.


 hmmm. on my first account I got the keychain and 25% off last month, which would have been the 13th month. So if I get the one for the second account, it should be in June.


----------



## latinafeminista (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Zakiya08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks so much for this info! Just placed my order for the macadamia sample set.   I've always been curious about the products from video reviews on youtube but didn't want to make that investment on something that didn't work.  $3 isn't that huge of a loss.


 Do you mind sharing where you found this? I just went to their website and looked under promotions and couldnt find it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hiheather (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you mind sharing where you found this? I just went to their website and looked under promotions and couldnt find it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


http://www.macadamiahair.com/products/detail/mno_sachet_6_piece_sampler


----------



## latinafeminista (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> http://www.macadamiahair.com/products/detail/mno_sachet_6_piece_sampler


 Thank you hiheather! This community is awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## drk51284 (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> http://www.macadamiahair.com/products/detail/mno_sachet_6_piece_sampler


 Agreed, thank you! I just ordered one too.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 27, 2013)

Did anyone else see this? http://birchboxandwomenshealth-eorg.eventbrite.com/#





Too bad it's in the middle of the afternoon, or I'd go. Not that I'd want a CC mani though &gt;__&gt; Well maybe if it's complimentary.

Also, this event is happening today in Boston, NYC, and DC





I think they ran out of spots, but I'll drop it anyway... I want free cocktails and pinkberry XD


----------



## Jazbot (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else see this? http://birchboxandwomenshealth-eorg.eventbrite.com/#
> 
> ...


 Yea, I tried as well. RSVP list closed two hours after they sent that! I am highly upset since I never miss and event....but I dunno about the free mani and workout. lol


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yea, I tried as well. RSVP list closed two hours after they sent that! I am highly upset since I never miss and event....but I dunno about the free mani and workout. lol


 Imma go anyway. I mean I can't really see Madewell closing the store off completely to everyone. That seems insane.


----------



## shy32 (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> http://www.macadamiahair.com/products/detail/mno_sachet_6_piece_sampler


I ordered too! Thanks.


----------



## morre22 (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They will most likely just  add a year to your subscription to Women's Health.
> 
> On a side note, I started getting Vogue Magazine, but I don't know where the subscription came from.  I didn't order it.


I started getting Vogue too, I was thinking maybe it was from an elf cosmetics order, have you ordered from them lately?


----------



## ttanner2005 (Mar 27, 2013)

> I started getting Vogue too, I was thinking maybe it was from an elf cosmetics order, have you ordered from them lately?


 Yes, I ordered a lot from them. So, could be...


----------



## tulosai (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Some stuff sounds quite cool, specially the cargo , but knowing my luck I won't get that XD


 Haha you and I are kindred BB spirits.


----------



## tulosai (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kimmyduhh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow I couldn't have said that any better. You read my mind 100% I feel like I see so many other peoples boxes each month that I would be SOOOO excited for and the one I get just isn't 'The Box' ðŸ˜ž
> 
> Like March's box. Omg not getting the macadamia boxes some people got. Ugh I felt like I could cry bc I envied it so badly!!!


 Macademia will send you 6 decent sized samples if you email them and ask nicely.


----------



## lovepink (Mar 27, 2013)

My husband emailed me this today. iI's not about the April box but about the founders.   I thought it was interesting.

http://lifehacker.com/5992574/we-are-katia-beauchamp-and-hayley-barna-founders-of-birchbox-and-this-is-how-we-work


----------



## goldenmeans (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My husband emailed me this today. iI's not about the April box but about the founders.   I thought it was interesting.
> 
> http://lifehacker.com/5992574/we-are-katia-beauchamp-and-hayley-barna-founders-of-birchbox-and-this-is-how-we-work


Interesting article! Their tiny little workspaces make me twitch. Cannot stand being on top of people like that.


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 27, 2013)

Off topic but I really wish BB would follow through with the Wish List idea they talked about. I really would like to make a wish list to keep track of what I want! I would be more likely to buy some of it if it's sitting in a list ready for me.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My husband emailed me this today. iI's not about the April box but about the founders.   I thought it was interesting.
> 
> http://lifehacker.com/5992574/we-are-katia-beauchamp-and-hayley-barna-founders-of-birchbox-and-this-is-how-we-work


 thanks for sharing this! i love reading articles like this on the ceos!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Off topic but I really wish BB would follow through with the Wish List idea they talked about. I really would like to make a wish list to keep track of what I want! I would be more likely to buy some of it if it's sitting in a list ready for me.


 word. me too! i'm tired of remembering what i need/want to buy with my points in their store. an app would be nice too.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else see this? http://birchboxandwomenshealth-eorg.eventbrite.com/#
> 
> ...


 Ack!  I'm moving to NYC in May.  Too bad I'll be missing these!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 28, 2013)

Honesty policy: my love for birchbox has been renewed. I just packed for a 2 day/1 night trip for a job interview. Almost everything I'm using came from birchbox! Mini lotion packet, hair stuff, make up remover.... Love it. I'll actually use what they gave me. Haha Although I did spent money at Walgreens on mini deodorant and a mini tooth brush. They're just too cute! *facepalm*


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Honesty policy: my love for birchbox has been renewed. I just packed for a 2 day/1 night trip for a job interview. Almost everything I'm using came from birchbox! Mini lotion packet, hair stuff, make up remover.... Love it. I'll actually use what they gave me. Haha
> 
> Although I did spent money at Walgreens on mini deodorant and a mini tooth brush. They're just too cute! *facepalm*


 I travel a lot for work, and keep a stash of all the samples I get from everywhere to use when I go away. I actually love foil packets, because you can fit a lot more in a quart bag than you can bottles and jars. 

Especially when I'm only going to be gone overnight, I don't mind using something new. Sometimes I'll save things like a particularly nice-sounding scented lotion or a hair mask to have as a "treat" when I'm away.

I'm lucky that my skin isn't super fussy, so one night/day of using different products has never (knock wood) been a problem for me.

Good luck with your interview!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks! I have Living Proof foil packets of shampoo conditioner and the Caldrea foil of lotion - these are definitely nicer than what I use every day at home!



> I travel a lot for work, and keep a stash of all the samples I get from everywhere to use when I go away. I actually love foil packets, because you can fit a lot more in a quart bag than you can bottles and jars.Â  Especially when I'm only going to be gone overnight, I don't mind using something new.Â Sometimes I'll save things like a particularly nice-soundingÂ scented lotion or a hair mask to have as a "treat" when I'm away. I'm lucky that my skin isn't super fussy, so one night/day of using different products has never (knock wood) been a problem for me. Good luck with your interview!


----------



## StickyLips (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Honesty policy: my love for birchbox has been renewed. I just packed for a 2 day/1 night trip for a job interview. Almost everything I'm using came from birchbox! Mini lotion packet, hair stuff, make up remover.... Love it. I'll actually use what they gave me. Haha
> 
> Although I did spent money at Walgreens on mini deodorant and a mini tooth brush. They're just too cute! *facepalm*


I have found that BB samples work great for travel.  Good luck with the interview.


----------



## StickyLips (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got a coupon code in my email for 20% off...it says "We're out to win you over" and it has to be used by the 31st. I don't know if everyone got one, or if they just sent it to me because I have over 700 points, but I'm not budging haha.


I got a similar coupon; 20% to use by 3/31.  The subject line of the email said - Hey There, Stranger.  And then in the body of the email it said - Things just haven't been the same without you.  I have 400 points and I haven't place an order for months.


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StickyLips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have found that BB samples work great for travel.  Good luck with the interview.


I use a lot of my BB samples for travel. It's nice to try something new while away and like someone else said...you can pack so much more in the quart size bag. I also throw samples into my gym bag. I wasn't about to head back out into the bitter Chicago cold after my workout with nothing on my face so those moisturizer samples came in really handy!


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> word. me too! i'm tired of remembering what i need/want to buy with my points in their store. an app would be nice too.


I bookmark all of the things I want and keep it in a folder I created called "WANT!!" haha


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I bookmark all of the things I want and keep it in a folder I created called "WANT!!" haha


 That's not a bad idea...  *steals*

Slightly off topic:  Has anyone had a Birchbox order sent to the wrong address?  According to the tracking number I was given, my most recent order is currently out for delivery in Harrisburg, PA, roughly 450 miles away from where I live.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's not a bad idea...  *steals*
> 
> Slightly off topic:  Has anyone had a Birchbox order sent to the wrong address?  According to the tracking number I was given, my most recent order is currently out for delivery in Harrisburg, PA, roughly 450 miles away from where I live.


 yikes! that happened to me a couple of times but they fixed it for me w/o a hassle.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I bookmark all of the things I want and keep it in a folder I created called "WANT!!" haha


 thanks for the tip!


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 29, 2013)

Good luck ufojessamerica on your interview!!


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yikes! that happened to me a couple of times but they fixed it for me w/o a hassle.


 I emailed them &amp; their response was, "be patient."


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 29, 2013)

That seems so rude and not helpful...



> I emailed them &amp; their response was, "be patient." Â


----------



## libedon (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> word. me too! i'm tired of remembering what i need/want to buy with my points in their store. an app would be nice too.


 Did you see them launch their new "hearting" feature today on their website? http://blog.birchbox.com/post/46612739329/happy-hearting-introducing-birchbox-customer

It's a way to like products on their page and it keeps an inventory of everything you've liked.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed them &amp; their response was, "be patient."


 yikes. that's not cool =/



> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That seems so rude and not helpful...


 word. i work in cs and i wouldn't say that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *libedon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Did you see them launch their new "hearting" feature today on their website? http://blog.birchbox.com/post/46612739329/happy-hearting-introducing-birchbox-customer
> ...


 no not yet. i just started my shift not too long ago. i can check it out when i get home. thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *libedon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Did you see them launch their new "hearting" feature today on their website? http://blog.birchbox.com/post/46612739329/happy-hearting-introducing-birchbox-customer
> ...


 I just noticed that my self an hour ago... I've already made a list of my favorites!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lexxies22 (Mar 29, 2013)

> I just noticed that my self an hour ago... I've already made a list of my favorites!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I already did that about an hour ago. I think they're doing that feature to cater better samples options or something? Or just making it easier for clients?


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *libedon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Did you see them launch their new "hearting" feature today on their website? http://blog.birchbox.com/post/46612739329/happy-hearting-introducing-birchbox-customer
> ...


 Oh, dear.  I really should be getting ready for class, but I'm going through the store, "hearting" all my favorite products and stuff on my mental wish list.  

IT'S ABOUT DAMN TIME, BIRCHBOX!!!


----------



## gemstone (Mar 30, 2013)

> I emailed them &amp; their response was, "be patient." Â





> That seems so rude and not helpful...


 I seriously doubt that that was all they said, she was most likely just summarizing. I don't think encouraging someone to be patient when waiting on usps is rude, birchbox can't do anything about it until they actually deliver it to the wrong address. I have had similar things happen before where the post office sorts it wrong and don't realize it until it is already in the wrong city, and then they fixed it and I got it a few days later.


----------



## Kaylay (Mar 30, 2013)

I agree with gemstone, not rude at al. I know we all get impatient and excited for our boxes but it will come and if it doesn't for whatever reason even if it isn't birch boxes fault they will make it right


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Mar 30, 2013)

BB CS is awesome and if there ever is a problem they definitely so step it up most of the time depending on the situation. I understand the effect of choice quotes. Given my previous experiences where items I've ordered (not from birchbox but other retailers) have been shipped to totally wrong addresses and confirmed as delivered to that wrong address, I think being told to "be patient" when it's out for delivery in a totally wrong city is still kinda annoying. Over Christmas I bought stuff from UD when they had that free overnight shipping special. My box was out for delivery in a town 4 hours away, confirmed delivered in the wrong city... But it magically appeared in a snow bank across the street! We found it three days after it was "delivered". It was a Christmas miracle! But if someone told me to "be patient" in that case, I'd get all kinds of mad -- because it didn't look right on the tracking.



> I seriously doubt that that was all they said, she was most likely just summarizing. I don't think encouraging someone to be patient when waiting on usps is rude, birchbox can't do anything about it until they actually deliver it to the wrong address. I have had similar things happen before where the post office sorts it wrong and don't realize it until it is already in the wrong city, and then they fixed it and I got it a few days later.





> I agree with gemstone, not rude at al. I know we all get impatient and excited for our boxes but it will come and if it doesn't for whatever reason even if it isn't birch boxes fault they will make it right


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 30, 2013)

I am going to be hearting stuff all night. Sheesh! Items I want to try as well as items I want to purchase. I hope this leads them more into seeing what we want and doesn't work the opposite and have them not give us hearted stuff since we already know we want to try it.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Honesty policy: my love for birchbox has been renewed. I just packed for a 2 day/1 night trip for a job interview. Almost everything I'm using came from birchbox! Mini lotion packet, hair stuff, make up remover.... Love it. I'll actually use what they gave me. Haha
> 
> Although I did spent money at Walgreens on mini deodorant and a mini tooth brush. They're just too cute! *facepalm*


 Good luck on the interview!!!  I use the foils too a lot when I travel for interviews, networking conferences or career fairs.  I grab a few of the perfume vials with me as well.  I also receive these protein shake samples from a nutritional sample box and I bring those along too, they make a great meal if you've got to rush out of the hotel and save a little money... oh I pack a recycled plastic Skippy peanut butter jar and use that as a shaker.  The jar is good for storing disposable stuff, such as the foils, vials, protein shake, a protein bar from BB or a pack of microwave popcorn. 

My boyfriend borrowed some foundation to cover some small patch of redness when we were at a conference together...  then the next time I saw him I gave him his own little tube of BB cream from one of my gazillion samples.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt that that was all they said, she was most likely just summarizing. I don't think encouraging someone to be patient when waiting on usps is rude, birchbox can't do anything about it until they actually deliver it to the wrong address. I have had similar things happen before where the post office sorts it wrong and don't realize it until it is already in the wrong city, and then they fixed it and I got it a few days later.





> Originally Posted by *Kaylay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree with gemstone, not rude at al. I know we all get impatient and excited for our boxes but it will come and if it doesn't for whatever reason even if it isn't birch boxes fault they will make it right





> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> BB CS is awesome and if there ever is a problem they definitely so step it up most of the time depending on the situation. I understand the effect of choice quotes. Given my previous experiences where items I've ordered (not from birchbox but other retailers) have been shipped to totally wrong addresses and confirmed as delivered to that wrong address, I think being told to "be patient" when it's out for delivery in a totally wrong city is still kinda annoying.
> 
> Over Christmas I bought stuff from UD when they had that free overnight shipping special. My box was out for delivery in a town 4 hours away, confirmed delivered in the wrong city... But it magically appeared in a snow bank across the street! We found it three days after it was "delivered". It was a Christmas miracle! But if someone told me to "be patient" in that case, I'd get all kinds of mad -- because it didn't look right on the tracking.


 I received my order today.  I guess USPS got the delivery date wrong.  According to the tracking info, my order was in PA till early this morning.  *shrugs*  I'm just glad it wasn't lost.  I do wish I had received it on the expected delivery date, but 2 days late is better than not at all.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 31, 2013)

I moved the DIY posts to the DIY forum since it deserves it's own topic.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134141/diy-glam-up-your-subscription-boxes/0_100


----------



## kaity123 (Mar 31, 2013)

hey all! so i'm not sure if this has been mentioned or not... but has anyone seen how you can add birchbox products to a new favorites section? I was wondering if this was sort of like a wish-list or if it has anything to do with increasing your chances of getting one of your favorite brands in one of your boxes (wouldn't that be amazing!!) did birchbox release anything on what this new thing is??


----------



## AMaas (Mar 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kaity123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hey all! so i'm not sure if this has been mentioned or not... but has anyone seen how you can add birchbox products to a new favorites section? I was wondering if this was sort of like a wish-list or if it has anything to do with increasing your chances of getting one of your favorite brands in one of your boxes (wouldn't that be amazing!!) did birchbox release anything on what this new thing is??


 Yes, it was mentioned earlier.  I have been Hearting stuff all afternoon!  It would be great if they used it to personalize, or even to offer discounts like Skinstore/Dermstore does.  Anything on your favorites list is always 10% off (and sometimes they send offers for 20% or more).


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, it was mentioned earlier.  I have been Hearting stuff all afternoon!  It would be great if they used it to personalize, or even to offer discounts like Skinstore/Dermstore does.  Anything on your favorites list is always 10% off (and sometimes they send offers for 20% or more).


 Wow!  That's awesome!!!  I hope they at least use our favorites list to personalize our boxes better.


----------



## kaity123 (Mar 31, 2013)

did some research &amp; found this about the favorites  http://blog.birchbox.com/post/46612739329/happy-hearting-introducing-birchbox-customer

it doesn't mention anything about the 10% off tho


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kaity123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> did some research &amp; found this about the favorites  http://blog.birchbox.com/post/46612739329/happy-hearting-introducing-birchbox-customer
> 
> it doesn't mention anything about the 10% off tho


 She didn't say birchbox was doing this. She said that dermstore does.


----------



## Sleepygirl (Mar 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed them &amp; their response was, "be patient."


 I bought a handful of items and my box was "misshipped and forwarded" according to the usps website -- when i e-mailed birchbox they also told me to be patient, but in addition gave me 100 points for the inconvenience (i was pleasantly surprised!) and it was delivered about 6 days after the original mistake on usps's part. When I got the box it was super beat up -- a rip down one whole corner of the box, one end was retaped with USPS tape, etc -- so I checked everything carefully when I opened the box, and two of my items (of course the most expensive two) were damaged. I e-mailed bb and they sent me out replacements which I got within a couple days. I had a good experience with their CS... hopefully everything works out well for you! Edit: sorry I didn't see that you'd already gotten it!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 31, 2013)

It's almost April... So excited for Spoiler Video... Yay!!  It's ridiculous how addicting these sub boxes are and MUT on that note;-)


----------



## meaganola (Mar 31, 2013)

I doubt they're going to tie the favorites lists to personalized boxes or discounts, but I would not be surprised to find out that they're using this to figure out what to put in boxes as a whole.  If a large portion of their customers add, say, lip balms, Nuxe products, or stila eye shadow pans but not the all-over shimmer to their favorites lists, maybe they will consider that when putting together future boxes and include more items similar to the items on the favorite lists, whether within the same brands (so more stuff from theBalm or MAKE) or product type (more body oil or natural perfumes), or they can pitch suggestions to brands ("Hey, we have a lot of customers who have added your concealer to their favorites list, but nobody's actually buying it.  Maybe we could change that if we sampled it!").  I wish that we could favorite from the main category pages instead of individual product pages because it would make things go more quickly, but I'll take what I can get here.  

Of course, this could be nothing more than a wishlist feature that isn't really used for anything more than storing information about what we want to buy, but there's a lot of information that could be mined from this and many ways it could be used, as Amazon has proved.  There's an entire movie that wouldn't exist if it wasn't for Amazon suggesting something to some guy based on his past purchase history.  He just happens to be one of the most iconic horror directors around, and Amazon decided to suggest a certain book to him, and he ended up making a movie based on that cook.


----------



## beautynewbie (Mar 31, 2013)

Not sure if this is the wrong place for this question but since its related to a product I discovered through birchbox I'll ask anyway! Mods feel free to delete or move  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I discovered dirt scrub after sampling it several months ago. It is my HG even though I'm sure it could be too rough/too oily for certain skin types. I have a weird dry/ flaky with darkening when it's the driest and this stuff makes it vanish without drying me even more (probably because of the oils) but at $45 a tub I was hoping some you knowledgable ladies woud have suggestions for another product similar to it. TIA


----------



## Shatae (Apr 1, 2013)

I wonder what kind of lame April Fools joke they will have in the video.  Actually, I wonder what they are going to do at work.  They always have something planned from corporate.


----------



## carebear (Apr 1, 2013)

Did anyone get an email about Birchbox for boxes? I'm hoping its an April Fools Day joke cause I'd never pay 20 bucks for a bunch of boxes Edit: after further investigation, it may be a prank of some sort.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *carebear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did anyone get an email about Birchbox for boxes? I'm hoping its an April Fools Day joke cause I'd never pay 20 bucks for a bunch of boxes
> 
> Edit: after further investigation, it may be a prank of some sort.


 If you click through the link, it says April Fools! BUT there is also a code for 35 extra points if you spend $35+ in the shop.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessicarobin (Apr 1, 2013)

It's not much less expensive, but I'm a fan of Tocca's sugar scrubs ($32)). They also are infused with oil, but maybe not as much as the Dirt scrub. If I remember correctly, Dirt's formula seemed more natural. I also like the Buffy bar from Lush. It's really gritty, but it's maybe TOO oily. It helped me with my keratosis pilaris, though!



> Not sure if this is the wrong place for this question but since its related to a product I discovered through birchbox I'll ask anyway! Mods feel free to delete or move  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I discovered dirt scrub after sampling it several months ago. It is my HG even though I'm sure it could be too rough/too oily for certain skin types. I have a weird dry/ flaky with darkening when it's the driest and this stuff makes it vanish without drying me even more (probably because of the oils) but at $45 a tub I was hoping some you knowledgable ladies woud have suggestions for another product similar to it. TIA


----------



## birchhughes (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Not sure if this is the wrong place for this question but since its related to a product I discovered through birchbox I'll ask anyway! Mods feel free to delete or move
> 
> 
> ...


 I am a scrub lover too. Philosophy makes a salt scrub that has a similar feel and it is usually 25 a tub. Body shop has some good ones and if you sign up for their emails they always have deals. I found the lemon to be more oily and the olive oil one more creamy. Last, if you have skin issues there is KP duty, which is expensive but helps with keratosis pilaris made by dermadoctor. I use that once a week in between my other scrubs! Lastly, Avene body oil is heaven for dry skin.


----------



## puppyluv (Apr 1, 2013)

Can't believe it is April already! The months have really been flying by! This will be my 6th box.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 1, 2013)

LOL at their April Fools email...I do love boxes...


----------



## beautynewbie (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks y'all for the advice! I will try them out! Since my dirt tub is about gone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 1, 2013)

Lol right! those boxes sure were pretty.... 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

LOL at their April Fools email...I do love boxes...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 1, 2013)

I don't know if I'd pay $20 every month, but boxes are kind of expensive 



 I'd pay $20 for at least one month of those cute boxes. Goodness knows I need boxes to actually organize my makeup. WE DEMAND MOAR BOXES lol


----------



## JC327 (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Can't believe it is April already! The months have really been flying by! This will be my 6th box.


 Me too!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL at their April Fools email...I do love boxes...


 I know, I bet some people were upset it was a joke.


----------



## fanchette (Apr 1, 2013)

I was not upset it was a joke, but those ARE pretty, and I would pay for some good quality storage boxes. Maybe they're on to something here haha!


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 1, 2013)

I wish the spoiler video would go up today, but there hasn't been an announcement for it yet. They'd probably do some kind of cringe worthy gag, though, so maybe it's better that it doesn't go up today. If those flower petal lip gloss sample things were _serious_ samples, who knows what they could stick in the video as a joke sample. Those patterned boxes are actually pretty cute.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 1, 2013)

They got me with the April Fools! I would buy some of those pretty printed boxes, but not for $20, they would have to be only a few dollars each depending on size.


----------



## mscuracchio (Apr 1, 2013)

I don't know where to put this... But the twistband code. It's 50% off orders. It works for memberships!! I got a year membership for 55$ that comes to $4.59 a box!!!


----------



## tulosai (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mscuracchio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't know where to put this... But the twistband code. It's 50% off orders. It works for memberships!! I got a year membership for 55$ that comes to $4.59 a box!!!


 Wait is this a code that is available to everyone?


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 1, 2013)

Someone post the link to their April Fools. I want to see it. LOL


----------



## mscuracchio (Apr 1, 2013)

> Wait is this a code that is available to everyone?


 Yeah it's luckydaily1


----------



## mscuracchio (Apr 1, 2013)

> Someone post the link to their April Fools. I want to see it. LOL


----------



## mscuracchio (Apr 1, 2013)

>


 See I'm not kidding!!


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 1, 2013)

Wait a minute... WHAT?!

Seriously?

A year of Birchbox for $55?

Seriously?!


----------



## mscuracchio (Apr 1, 2013)

> Wait a minute... WHAT?! Seriously? A year of Birchbox for $55? Seriously?!


 No it's for twistband. I didn't know where to put it


----------



## meaganola (Apr 1, 2013)

> Wait a minute... WHAT?! Seriously? A year of Birchbox for $55? Seriously?!


 I think that's for twistband, not Birchbox.


----------



## mscuracchio (Apr 1, 2013)

> I think that's for twistband, not Birchbox.


 Yeah... I fail. I didn't know where to put it...


----------



## mscuracchio (Apr 1, 2013)

> Yeah... I fail. I didn't know where to put it...


 I really just wanted to pass it on to my friends here...


----------



## jkwynn (Apr 1, 2013)

LOL - totally started stocking my cart. Oh well.


----------



## ashleyanner (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone post the link to their April Fools. I want to see it. LOL


 http://www.birchbox.com/shop/announcing-birchbox-for-boxes?utm_source=Sailthru&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=040113_W_Subscribers&amp;utm_campaign=040113_W_Subs_AprilFools&amp;utm_content=A

For Birchbox's April Fools...right?


----------



## tulosai (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL - totally started stocking my cart. Oh well.


 Me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 1, 2013)

> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/announcing-birchbox-for-boxes?utm_source=Sailthru&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=040113_W_Subscribers&amp;utm_campaign=040113_W_Subs_AprilFools&amp;utm_content=A For Birchbox's April Fools...right?


 Yes, but there's a coupon code at the end.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 1, 2013)

Dang! For $55 for a whole year of Birchbox... yes please! LOL For Twistband... I'll pass. LOL



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dang! For $55 for a whole year of Birchbox... yes please! LOL For Twistband... I'll pass. LOL


 lol...I almost started hyperventilating! I couldn't get my cc out of my wallet fast enough. I have short hair, so I'll be passing on twistband too.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 1, 2013)

Twistband has a sub service now?


----------



## JessP (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Twistband has a sub service now?


 Yes! The Twistband Club - 3, 6, or 12 months.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 1, 2013)

> lol...I almost started hyperventilating! I couldn't get my cc out of my wallet fast enough. I have short hair, so I'll be passing on twistband too.


 Lol!!! I have so many normal hair ties littering my apartment... My boyfriend would flip if twistband a were added to the collection of bobby pins, hair ties, nail polish, and even bras that are scattered about! Maybe I did need that subscription for boxes. Haha


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes! The Twistband Club - 3, 6, or 12 months.


 I can't help but find this kind of funny!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 1, 2013)

Even at half off I can't justify the twistband sub, not that I dislike twistbands but my cat is a hair tie thief. My hair ties usually get one use, at bedtime I take it out of my hair and put it on my table only to find it has vanished by morning. I just bought a new pack at Walmart today and I'm sure I'll be buying another pack next month. I wonder what he does with them, it's one of those mysteries in life like how socks disappear from the dryer.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Even at half off I can't justify the twistband sub, not that I dislike twistbands but my cat is a hair tie thief. My hair ties usually get one use, at bedtime I take it out of my hair and put it on my table only to find it has vanished by morning. I just bought a new pack at Walmart today and I'm sure I'll be buying another pack next month. I wonder what he does with them, it's one of those mysteries in life like how socks disappear from the dryer.


 This.  Mine get more than one use but no matter what I do I am always out of them.


----------



## tanya0949 (Apr 2, 2013)

Can't wait for the spoilers...


----------



## hiheather (Apr 2, 2013)

I thought Birchbox charged on the 10th?


----------



## meaganola (Apr 2, 2013)

> I thought Birchbox charged on the 10th?


 Charge on the 1st, ship by the 10th-ish.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 2, 2013)

Where is the spoiler video for this month?


----------



## Jazbot (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Where is the spoiler video for this month?


 What she said. ^ lol


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Even at half off I can't justify the twistband sub, not that I dislike twistbands but my cat is a hair tie thief. My hair ties usually get one use, at bedtime I take it out of my hair and put it on my table only to find it has vanished by morning. I just bought a new pack at Walmart today and I'm sure I'll be buying another pack next month. I wonder what he does with them, it's one of those mysteries in life like how socks disappear from the dryer.


 I store my hair ties in a big drawer where I keep all my hair accessories... I put them there the minute I take them of my hair, so I don't lose them often. But I have 2 cats at home, so I know exactly what you mean. If I ever leave anything on my nightstand (or any table for that matter), it will be gone after 2 minutes!!!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I store my hair ties in a big drawer where I keep all my hair accessories... I put them there the minute I take them of my hair, so I don't lose them often. But I have 2 cats at home, so I know exactly what you mean. If I ever leave anything on my nightstand (or any table for that matter), it will be gone after 2 minutes!!!


 I know how that is my kidnaps  all headbands and hair ties she comes across.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 2, 2013)

I have a kitty (a 15-pound blue behemoth) who is obsessed with my makeup brushes. My kabuki brush (fortunately one I got for free) is mysteriously missing. Lesson learned: Do not name a kitty after a writer who best-known work is a novel about vanity.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 2, 2013)

I washed my brushes last night so they were drying on a towel and my cat "killed" one of my face brushes. It was a natural brush so I guess that's why he liked it, I always try to buy synthetic but do have a few older naturals.


----------



## Juno22 (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have a kitty (a 15-pound blue behemoth) who is obsessed with my makeup brushes. My kabuki brush (fortunately one I got for free) is mysteriously missing. Lesson learned: Do not name a kitty after a writer who best-known work is a novel about vanity.


  What is it with kabuki brushes?  My cats love them.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm glad my cats have never met my brushes! They would probably run off with them all the time. It's bad enough that I can't keep hair ties around. They must be stockpiling them somewhere.


----------



## Angelalh (Apr 2, 2013)

my cat doesnt care... i actually just washed them and had a towel laying on my bed and was throwing my cleaned brushes onto the towel... he was interested in the throwing but thats it hahah

(btw my bed is only like 5  ft at the most from my sink and the door is right in front of the sink yay for teeny tiny apartments



)


----------



## MrsMeow (Apr 2, 2013)

Slightly OT (feel free to point me in the right direction of where this should go) - I got the Balm Jovi whenever it was their fab deal, and I am in love the with Milly lipstick that's in it.  Does the Balm make a lip color that same shade otherwise?  I know their Solid Gold was the same as the Manizer, just wondering if I can also find the lipstick under another name.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 2, 2013)

Excited for spoilers!


----------



## lovepink (Apr 2, 2013)

Me too!  And can they hurry em along??!!! Only 8 more days till boxes start shipping!



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Excited for spoilers!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 2, 2013)

OMG, my cats are absolutely obsessed with watching me apply my makeup! I have no clue why! Maybe it's because they like watching me holding the brushes, or cause I'm digging through my makeup bags, I dunno...it's weird lol


----------



## saidfreeze (Apr 2, 2013)

My cat loves watching the reflection of the mirrors that are part of my palettes as I frankly put makeup on before work each morning.


----------



## craigster (Apr 2, 2013)

Does the twistband coupon not work anymore for 50% off?? Any new coupon codes?


----------



## saidfreeze (Apr 2, 2013)

> My cat loves watching the reflection of the mirrors that are part of my palettes as I frankly put makeup on before work each morning.


 Ahh auto correct! Frantically not frankly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Apr 3, 2013)

> Does the twistband coupon not work anymore for 50% off?? Any new coupon codes?


 As far as I was aware, the twistband code had nothing to do with Birchbox aside from the fact that most of us only know about them thanks to BB. It never worked for BB. It was a code for the twistband club on the twistband site. The Birchbox promo code thread is over here (for some reason, I can't create a link): https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131515/birchbox-promo-codes


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahh auto correct! Frantically not frankly


lmao I was laughing so hard at frankly though! You must have a SERIOUS makeup face to put on makeup frankly!





Too funny!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> lmao I was laughing so hard at frankly though! You must have a SERIOUS makeup face to put on makeup frankly!
> ...


 lmao!


----------



## JLR594 (Apr 3, 2013)

My dog chewed my eos lip balm.  Well, it does resemble one of their toy balls...

Anyway, not really into the theme of this month's box and am hoping a spoiler video will be posted soon to change my mind.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 3, 2013)

Isn't it about time for a spoiler vid?


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Isn't it about time for a spoiler vid?


 yup


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yup


 where is it then! They are evil!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> where is it then! They are evil!


 I know I'm dying to see spoilers!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 3, 2013)

That picture they sent around by email was spoiler-ific enough! It pretty much features all of this month's products, I think.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 3, 2013)

Does anyone have a picture of the email or the products in it? I never received, I don't think.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That picture they sent around by email was spoiler-ific enough! It pretty much features all of this month's products, I think.


 I know but I kinda got used to their kooky videos.


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 3, 2013)

Well it says "April Box Shipping Information" next to my little truck now.. so that's at least something!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 3, 2013)

> That picture they sent around by email was spoiler-ific enough! It pretty much features all of this month's products, I think.Â





> Does anyone have a picture of the email or the products in it? I never received, I don't think.


 I didn't get it, either, but if it was the same photo that was floating around on blogs, there were only about eight (i counted) products on there, and there are usually around fifty products scattered among all of the boxes. They might feature other items in the videos, so I would be interested in that as well.


----------



## Ineri218 (Apr 3, 2013)

BIRCHBOX
3 minutes ago
It's time for our April Sneak Peek Video! This month weâ€™re partnering with Women's Health to bring you ideas for tiny tweaks that reap big rewards. Whether it's a new product that makes a huge difference or an easy exercise that leads to real results, all month long we'll be sharing easy tips and tricks. Which small steps do you take every day to get closer to your big goals? When we hear from 300 people we'll unlock the video!


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BIRCHBOX
> 3 minutes ago
> ...


----------



## tanya0949 (Apr 3, 2013)

I was going to post they posted on Facebook but you gals bet me to it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm hoping this month is going to be great...


----------



## saidfreeze (Apr 3, 2013)

http://www.womenshealthmag.com/beauty/beauty-routines?cm_mmc=Facebook-_-womenshealth-_-content-beauty-_-BeautySwaps Just food for thought


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 3, 2013)

LOL BUT WHAT IF THEY GIVE US LUNA BARS AGAIN

I mean, I wouldn't be mad. I always need breakfast! I would prefer it to be a 6th lifestyle item since I'm signing up for beauty products, but I have enough samples/stuff and still 8 months of subscription left. Mostly, I'm just tired/afraid of people being butthurt and complaining about stuff :C Don't lock yourself into this one BB, don't do it!!!


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> http://www.womenshealthmag.com/beauty/beauty-routines?cm_mmc=Facebook-_-womenshealth-_-content-beauty-_-BeautySwaps
> 
> Just food for thought


Wow.. this looks like a good find!


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> http://www.womenshealthmag.com/beauty/beauty-routines?cm_mmc=Facebook-_-womenshealth-_-content-beauty-_-BeautySwaps
> 
> Just food for thought


Woohoo! Just changed my profile to perfectly match the Benta and Nexxus.  Looks like great stuff though, wouldnt mind any of it.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Woohoo! Just changed my profile to perfectly match the Benta and Nexxus.  Looks like great stuff though, wouldnt mind any of it.


 I've given up on my profile matching me with anything I want no matter what I put haha.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2013)

Just checked BBs FB they already have enough likes wonder when they will unlock the vid.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just checked BBs FB they already have enough likes wonder when they will unlock the vid.


They need 300 comments, not likes....lame.


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 3, 2013)

I'll just keep commenting 1 letter until it says 300.. lol


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 3, 2013)

Come on BB ... give us our fix!!


----------



## ashleyanner (Apr 3, 2013)

It's up on youtube!   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNN0myMpsrg


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 3, 2013)

I've been putting everything I can think of...so far only four...I'm tired! LOL


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *WanderlustinWA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They need 300 comments, not likes....lame.


 Boo! I thought it was likes.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's up on youtube!   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNN0myMpsrg


 Just saw this, thanks!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 3, 2013)

Actually not super excited about anything in the video. BUT I never get any of the spoiler items in my box, so I'm probably safe


----------



## ashleyanner (Apr 3, 2013)

There was something on the far left side of the video they didn't mention...maybe just a decoration?  But it kind of looks like a full size product with the sample size of it sitting on top.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm not hugely excited about it either, but then I never am. The oil sounds intriguing to me. Of course, I just cursed myself into not getting it! LOL


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There was something on the far left side of the video they didn't mention...maybe just a decoration?  But it kind of looks like a full size product with the sample size of it sitting on top.


 I was wondering that, too! At a first glace, it almost looks like the Cargo blush?


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2013)

I actually enjoyed this video, it was not as annoying as the other ones.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 3, 2013)

AHA! I bet it is the  Cargo blush! Ohhhhhh my biggest wish for my April BB is to get that Cargo blush!


----------



## ashleyanner (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was wondering that, too! At a first glace, it almost looks like the Cargo blush?


 Could be.  Pretty much everything that was in the video was in the link someone posted earlier from the Women's Health mag website and that link has the Cargo blush listed...so...maaaaybe....just maybe it'll be sampled this month.

Whoops...edited to white out some words.


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 3, 2013)

Wow, that video really matched up well with the magazine article that was linked earlier!

I really enjoyed the video this month and am super excited to see what I'll receive.  I think I would be pretty much down with anything but especially interested in the eye cream, the Nexxus product or the Caudalie oil.


----------



## SherBear400 (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm actually pretty excited about this month's box! Between the video and the items on WH's website I really like what I see - and I believe they are giving one free year of WH to everyone? Which would be awesome, I already subscribe (my favorite magazine) so a free renewal would be worth the price of the box alone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 3, 2013)

Katia's hair looked amazing- I think she's motivated me to cut bangs. After all, the theme this month is  "Small change, big result". ...;-)


----------



## casey anne (Apr 3, 2013)

Do it!


----------



## casey anne (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Katia's hair looked amazing- I think she's motivated me to cut bangs. After all, the theme this month is  "Small change, big result". ...;-)


 Do it!


----------



## tulosai (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Katia's hair looked amazing- I think she's motivated me to cut bangs. After all, the theme this month is  "Small change, big result". ...;-)


 I agree do it! The worst that can happen is they need to grow out.


----------



## barbyechick (Apr 3, 2013)

Ooh video. 

I wouldn't mind getting one of those things and the rest makeup related 



 even though everything is nice enough I just don't want a box full of skin care / hair

They really are cheesy videos though lol


----------



## Brainwall (Apr 3, 2013)

I would love the Youngblood Anti-Shine Mattifier--my T zone always gets shiny. I love all the hair stuff this month. Mine is sad from winter. Looking forward to my box this month!!!! And yeah, I would be sad if one of my 5 things was a Luna bar. If they want to tack it on and give me 6 things then hell yeah I'll try one. My last box was kind of sad so I am hoping this month is more like my January box. Either way, with the WH subscription the box is already paid for.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 3, 2013)

Er. Uh. Well, the Youngblood Mattifier looks cool. I'd say the Caudalie Divine Oil (I laughed when they called it a new product. Ladies, it ain't new &gt;_&gt would be awesome as well since I've wanted to try it forever, but the sample is about the size of half my pinkie finger. I guess there could be a whole lot more in their arsenal, so I shouldn't be so skeptical about the products I might get. This month could be really interesting.


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 3, 2013)

wow im actually quite excited cause i wouldnt mind trying any of those products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Apr 3, 2013)

> Er. Uh. Well, the Youngblood Mattifier looks cool. I'd say the Caudalie Divine Oil (I laughed when they called it a new product. Ladies, it ain't new &gt;_&gt would be awesome as well since I've wanted to try it forever, but the sample is about the size of half my pinkie finger. I guess there could be a whole lot more in their arsenal, so I shouldn't be so skeptical about the products I might get. This month could be really interesting.Â


 If it makes you feel better at all, I have the full size of that oil and I always feel like I am using so much, but I have barely made a dent in it.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Brainwall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love the Youngblood Anti-Shine Mattifier--my T zone always gets shiny. I love all the hair stuff this month. Mine is sad from winter. Looking forward to my box this month!!!! And yeah, I would be sad if one of my 5 things was a Luna bar. If they want to tack it on and give me 6 things then hell yeah I'll try one. My last box was kind of sad so I am hoping this month is more like my January box. Either way, with the WH subscription the box is already paid for.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 3, 2013)

the sample sizes in the spoiler vid look great! they better send me the

 youngblood mattifier, the few times they've sent them out i haven't gotten one even though my profile says oily skin.


----------



## ashleyanner (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm really hoping they do send a Cargo blush out.  I'm sitting over here all like "GIVE ME ALL THE BLUSHES!" ...seriously.  I blame BB for sending out the Hot Mama a few months ago...that was my "gateway blush" and now I want to try so many different brands/colors/formulas.


----------



## tasertag (Apr 3, 2013)

> I would love theÂ Youngblood Anti-Shine Mattifier--my T zone always gets shiny. I love all the hair stuff this month. Mine is sad from winter. Looking forward to my box this month!!!! And yeah, I would be sad if one of my 5 things was a Luna bar. If they want to tack it on and give me 6 things then hell yeah I'll try one. My last box was kind of sad so I am hoping this month is more like my January box. Either way, with the WH subscription the box is already paid for.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I would love the  Youngblood  also.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the sample sizes in the spoiler vid look great! they better send me the
> 
> ...


----------



## JessP (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really hoping they do send a Cargo blush out.  I'm sitting over here all like "GIVE ME ALL THE BLUSHES!" ...seriously.  I blame BB for sending out the Hot Mama a few months ago...that was my "gateway blush" and now I want to try so many different brands/colors/formulas.
> Oh my goodness, same here lol! I didn't really branch out much before, and now I want to try so many. Ahh, another great reason to sub to beauty boxes hehe


----------



## Angelalh (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have super dry skin and I bet that I will get sent this product. In all of my subs I get mattifying stuff even though my skin is extra super duper dry.


im the same way lol i also have dry curly frizzy hair but yet birchbox sent me volumizing hairspray in one account and in the other the dry shampoo

i asked them if i should tweak my profile in some way to avoid getting these types of products and they told me to only select one of my hair propblems to concentrate on

dry shampoo for any of these 3 hair types is not good LOL


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 3, 2013)

I want the Youngblood and the Cargo blush, but that would be asking for too much XD


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh man, let the complaining begin. I made the mistake of looking at the comments on their FB. It is rediculous!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want the Youngblood and the Cargo blush, but that would be asking for too much XD


 Same here!  It may be greedy... but I dream of both!


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh man, let the complaining begin. I made the mistake of looking at the comments on their FB. It is rediculous!


I'm scared to look.. what are the main complaints??


----------



## gemstone (Apr 3, 2013)

> Oh man, let the complaining begin. I made the mistake of looking at the comments on their FB. It is rediculous!


 I had to stop following their Facebook (partially because of the complaints, but mostly because of a lot of seriously racist and disrespectful comments people have made). I am sure though tht right now people are furious about all the skincare lol (even though the they are working with women's health).


----------



## saidfreeze (Apr 3, 2013)

I love love love skincare! Super excited!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 3, 2013)

Quite a few of the ones I read were actually saying that they now subscribe to Ipsy and that their Ipsy sub beats their BB hands down. Then they are complaining about too many anti-aging products and not enough makeup. Well, sure, if you want only makeup, then Ipsy is the way to go as most of theirs is makeup. Sometimes I wonder why BB does a video if all they are going to get is negative comments from it.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here!  It may be greedy... but I dream of both!


 yay to being greedy then XD


----------



## JimmyJazz (Apr 3, 2013)

I like how Katia noted that the strivectin (sp?) sample was big enough for 2 weeks.  Sample sizes are getting better!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 3, 2013)

I like skincare, it's usually pretty expensive so it is nice to try out products. Idk why BB's fb would attract racism, i wouldn't picture members of hate groups subscribing to beauty sampling programs.


----------



## Meshybelle (Apr 3, 2013)

Man, would I love to get the Ojon deep conditioner and Cargo blush in my box. Fingers crossed for at least one of them popping up.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 3, 2013)

Spoiler



My skin hates Strivectin. Watch me get that in my box. I hope I get either the deep conditioner, Youngblood, or Cargo.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want the Youngblood and the Cargo blush, but that would be asking for too much XD


 Me too!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 3, 2013)

If all my boxes were all makeup, I would get way too much makeup very fast! I like that each box has a different strength.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Apr 3, 2013)

I really want the Youngblood, and the Ojon, I love hair stuff!! I'm excited for this month. BB is my only sub now just cuz the anticipation is so much fun!


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Apr 3, 2013)

OMG...If I could make a PERFECT box, it would contain the Youngblood mattifier, The Caudalie oil, the cargo blush, and the Ojon treatment....Do you think that box even exists???  If it does, I'm quite sure I will not be lucky enough to get it...SUPER EXCITED for this month!!!! I would be happy if I got JUST the youngblood!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 3, 2013)

Woo, I would love the Cargo Blush, Ojon Conditioner,the No4 Non Aersol Hair Spray, Youngblood Mattifying Balm (because it looked like the sample was also full size) and the Nexxus Conditioning foam (if the Women's health beauty routine article includes all samples products, as it seems to have a lot of overlap.)


----------



## sarahmatz (Apr 3, 2013)

found this picture on instagram posted 7 hours ago --- is it possibly this month's box?!


----------



## Charity1217 (Apr 3, 2013)

> I want the Youngblood and the Cargo blush, but that would be asking for too much XD


 Me too!


----------



## tanya0949 (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sarahmatz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The photo won't load for some reason...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tanya0949 (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quite a few of the ones I read were actually saying that they now subscribe to Ipsy and that their Ipsy sub beats their BB hands down. Then they are complaining about too many anti-aging products and not enough makeup. Well, sure, if you want only makeup, then Ipsy is the way to go as most of theirs is makeup. Sometimes I wonder why BB does a video if all they are going to get is negative comments from it.


 I won't even read their comments on Facebook or the YouTube video because they always make me so mad...


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 3, 2013)

Last month, I recieved Caudalie Premiere eye cream (I gave it to my husband because I do not have fine lines/wrinkles/dark circles *thanks to great genetics*), Vasanti exfloiater, and a dry shampoo. Top best 3 full size but I only used Vasanti scrub. I'm guessing that I probably won't get that Caudalie Divine since I got Caudalie last night (to avoid repeats who knows?), I hope won't get that StriVectien (I'm so allergic to that), Ojon and my hair don't mesh well and I'd stick to Argan or Morroccan Oil. I don't really care for Youngblood Mattifying since I don't have oily skin. I think I'll be more likely to get that Nexxus serum.  Just found out that Glossybox is sending out that TIGI Glow blush which I'm gonna get so I hope I won't get that CARGO Waterproof blush. I'm glad I waited this long to get 'free' blush because I almost bought one.  So April box is another disappointment since Feb. box....


----------



## gemstone (Apr 3, 2013)

> The photo won't load for some reason...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 If it's the one I saw, I'm pretty sure she Kat posted products she loved from past birchboxes. (Zoya, ageless, Oscar Biandi hair thickener, eyeko, a lace twistband, and some others).


----------



## lovepink (Apr 3, 2013)

Haven't checked out the spoiler video yet but I hope I do not get the blush!  I am getting that in GB and Ipsy this month!  If I do though no worries there is always the trade thread!  I so hope we get the Women's health mag sub!  I love that magazine but it is expensive!


----------



## Kaylay (Apr 3, 2013)

I can't wait! I hope boxes ship out early like last month!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quite a few of the ones I read were actually saying that they now subscribe to Ipsy and that their Ipsy sub beats their BB hands down. Then they are complaining about too many anti-aging products and not enough makeup. Well, sure, if you want only makeup, then Ipsy is the way to go as most of theirs is makeup. Sometimes I wonder why BB does a video if all they are going to get is negative comments from it.


 They're always going to get negative comments and there is always going to be people who complain, that doesn't mean they should stop doing what they do. Die hard Birchbox fans who aren't in it just to hit the jack pot on a big ticket makeup item look forward to the spoilers each month. I liked Ipsy the few months I was subscribed to it, but I'm just not that in to the brands they've been featuring as of lately. I guess I'm at the point in my makeup collection where I care more about quality and not quantity of items.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woo, I would love the Cargo Blush, Ojon Conditioner,the No4 Non Aersol Hair Spray, Youngblood Mattifying Balm (because it looked like the sample was also full size) and the Nexxus Conditioning foam (if the Women's health beauty routine article includes all samples products, as it seems to have a lot of overlap.)


 I thought the Youngblood sample was full size at first, but I think the little packet thing to the left of it was actually the sample. I was kind of confused by that presentation, though, so I'm not sure.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haven't checked out the spoiler video yet but I hope I do not get the blush!  I am getting that in GB and Ipsy this month!  If I do though no worries there is always the trade thread!  I so hope we get the Women's health mag sub!  I love that magazine but it is expensive!


 I hope I *do* get that!  If I don't, it will definitely be on my wishlist!  I have a weird obsession with that category of stuff (not just that specific product from that particular brand, and in all formulations) right now for some inexplicable reason.  I spent over forty years avoiding it.  Over the course of the month of March, however, I went from having *one* (a Birchbox sample that I never even *tested*) to having something like eight (and another one on the way thanks to Sephora bonus points), and I have decided I can acquire as many as I can get my hands on as long as I don't *buy* any (out of the eight, I only bought *one* of them.  The rest were sub box items, except for one that was part of the Starlooks Lauren Clark Signature collection that I bought just because I was in a buying mood thanks to an unexpected bonus.  It has turned out to be my favorite makeup item acquired in the entire month of March, and it's in my top ten -- maybe even five -- of the year so far!).


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 3, 2013)

> I thought the Youngblood sample was full size at first, but I think the little packet thing to the left of it was actually the sample. I was kind of confused by that presentation, though, so I'm not sure.


 It looked like the box the compact came in.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 3, 2013)

That's awesome!  If I get the item in my box at least I know who to hit up for a potential trade!  I am naturally rosy in the area this product is applied so I do not wear it.  I am currently putting together a birthday present for my friend who LOVES this product so I am giving her the one from the February Starlooks and the one I get in Ipsy and GB too if it comes in, in time!  I am obsessed with lip and eye products so I can relate!



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope I *do* get that!  If I don't, it will definitely be on my wishlist!  I have a weird obsession with that category of stuff (not just that specific product from that particular brand, and in all formulations) right now for some inexplicable reason.  I spent over forty years avoiding it.  Over the course of the month of March, however, I went from having *one* (a Birchbox sample that I never even *tested*) to having something like eight (and another one on the way thanks to Sephora bonus points), and I have decided I can acquire as many as I can get my hands on as long as I don't *buy* any (out of the eight, I only bought *one* of them.  The rest were sub box items, except for one that was part of the Starlooks Lauren Clark Signature collection that I bought just because I was in a buying mood thanks to an unexpected bonus.  It has turned out to be my favorite makeup item acquired in the entire month of March, and it's in my top ten -- maybe even five -- of the year so far!).


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It looked like the box the compact came in.


 hmmmmm it could be that, i'm not familiar with the packaging of their products. i really hope so anyway, it would be nice to see birchbox start sending out some full size stuff again.


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 3, 2013)

I am super excited for this month!!

I am subscribed to both Ipsy &amp; Birchbox (Birchbox for much MUCH longer) and although Ipsy does send a lot of makeup items or more non-skincare items I tend to not use mostly none of them. For sure last month the item I loved the most was the empty palette but other then that I haven't really discovered anything that I have fallen head over heels in love with. The items are nice and I enjoy using them but nothing to new or nothing for me to go out and purchase again.

On the other hand I have fallen in love with several items from Birchbox, Ahava lotion, Lancome makeup remover, Macadamia hair products, Incoco, Zoya, Jouer to name a few. 

I will continue with both of my subscriptions but I guess I really do love Birchbox I just didn't realize until I took out all my hoarded samples and realized that most untouched samples were from Ipsy.


----------



## sarahmatz (Apr 3, 2013)

> If it's the one I saw, I'm pretty sure she Kat posted products she loved from past birchboxes. (Zoya, ageless, Oscar Biandi hair thickener, eyeko, a lace twistband, and some others).


 Oh darn, I was wishfully thinking the boxes would be that big this month ðŸ˜”


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 3, 2013)

Interesting sneak peeks this month! At first I was very




....then I thought about them and I was





I'd be super happy with the Cargo Blush, the Caudalie Divine Oil looks interesting, Youngblood Anti-shine Mattifier YES, Stri-Vectin-SD not so much, Ojon meh, and Nexxus meh.

Who knows! It's a very healthy feeling box...totally makes sense with their collaboration with Women's Health lol!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Interesting sneak peeks this month! At first I was very
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lmao same boat with you, I saw YES to your Yes and meh to your meh XD


We're beauty twinsies!


----------



## Jennifer Love (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm SO excited about this box...and the magazine...I'm such a magazine HOR.  haha


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm SO excited about this box...and the magazine...I'm such a magazine HOR.  haha


 i honestly forgot that i currently subscribe to WH until a few minutes ago then i saw them littered around my apartment. oopsies. they have so many ads!


----------



## bonita22 (Apr 4, 2013)

I really want the Ojon. Seems like an interesting box this month. Hopefully I don't get a dud.


----------



## l0ser_dust (Apr 4, 2013)

I've been super satisfied with my past two months of Birchbox after a really long dry spell of blah boxes before that (been subbed almost 2 years, so duds are inevitable...) Here's to hoping my great boxes continue into this month


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 4, 2013)

Oooohhh, please get the strivictin.. Oh please oh please oh please... Lol


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Apr 4, 2013)

> Woo, I would love the Cargo Blush, Ojon Conditioner,the No4 Non Aersol Hair Spray, Youngblood Mattifying Balm (because it looked like the sample was also full size) and the Nexxus Conditioning foam (if the Women's health beauty routine article includes all samples products, as it seems to have a lot of overlap.)Â





> I thought the Youngblood sample was full size at first, but I think the little packet thing to the left of it was actually the sample. I was kind of confused by that presentation, though, so I'm not sure.





> It looked like the box the compact came in.


 I think it's a little compact sample but the compact is made from cardboard/paper. I have a MUFE mini compact sample and it looks like the one in the video. The outer part is paper so you flip up the cardboard/paper lid and it is a plastic inside (flimsy-ish) and a little metal disk of product sits in it. I think that's the type of sample we might be getting since Youngblood products have been in boxes before and they've been sample sized so Id expect a sample size of the mattifier.


----------



## JMezz (Apr 4, 2013)

I hope I get the Youngblood Anti-Shine Mattifier since I've been wanting to try it for a while now, and the Ojon would be nice too. Don't want the Nexxus since the company just sent me the exact sample for free.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been super satisfied with my past two months of Birchbox after a really long dry spell of blah boxes before that (been subbed almost 2 years, so duds are inevitable...) Here's to hoping my great boxes continue into this month


  
I'm feeling the exact same way!  I was the happiest I've ever been with my boxes last month.  I wonder what this month will bring...  I wouldn't mind getting anything they featured except for maybe the mattifier or Nexxus since it contains silicones.


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 4, 2013)

Spoiler



Nothing specific I'm super excited for, but I would love the blush since I am soaked at work by animals. Water resistant is my BFF.


----------



## antonella (Apr 4, 2013)

do you have to opt in for this box or is everyone getting it


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *antonella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> do you have to opt in for this box or is everyone getting it


 Everyone is getting it - both new and current subscribers.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 4, 2013)

This made me think of that cheesy video they posted!!



> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing specific I'm super excited for, but I would love the blush since I am soaked at work by animals. Water resistant is my BFF.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 4, 2013)

Just FYI guys so you dont' get your hopes up, from the spoiler video description:  

Quote: Due to production delays that occurred after this video was filmed, Cargo will not be included in the April 2013 Birchbox. We apologize for the inconvenience. We are excited to have Cargo in upcoming boxes!


----------



## ashleyanner (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just FYI guys so you dont' get your hopes up, from the spoiler video description:


 Boo...guess I didn't read far enough.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just FYI guys so you dont' get your hopes up, from the spoiler video description:


Aww...sadness


----------



## JamieO (Apr 4, 2013)

Ok. I need some advice. I cancelled my BB sub late last year, and I've been contemplating resubbing lately. So I got an email today that said if I resub by the 15th I'll get April's box. Should I do it? I really miss the points system, and the samples the last couple months seem to be pretty good. How has the service been the last few months? I think my last box was November.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 4, 2013)

> Just FYI guys so you dont' get your hopes up, from the spoiler video description: Â


 Perhaps that is why they didn't actually show Cargo products to us in the video.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow i would love to try some ojion or the mattfying stuff. I just got the same nexxus sample in the mail for free, so that's the one thing i hope i don't get! (which means i'll probably get it, lol) 

and i canceled ipsy in december for the same reasons- i noticed although I would get super excited opening the packages, IPSY stuff is the stuff I give away and don't use. Sample Society has stuff I HATE and stuff I LOVE LOVE LOVE and i actually use mostly birchbox stuff. value wise ipsy usually has the best value, but if you're not going to use it it's not really worth it in the end.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just FYI guys so you dont' get your hopes up, from the spoiler video description:


 ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGH! (though of course I'd never have gotten it anyway...)


----------



## JamieO (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow i would love to try some ojion or the mattfying stuff. I just got the same nexxus sample in the mail for free, so that's the one thing i hope i don't get! (which means i'll probably get it, lol)
> 
> and i canceled ipsy in december for the same reasons- i noticed although I would get super excited opening the packages, IPSY stuff is the stuff I give away and don't use. Sample Society has stuff I HATE and stuff I LOVE LOVE LOVE and i actually use mostly birchbox stuff. value wise ipsy usually has the best value, but if you're not going to use it it's not really worth it in the end.


 I have  Ipsy and Sample Society, both of which I like, because I get a wider variety of stuff I like with both. Makeup with Ipsy and skincare with SS. But I feel like I'm fishing for someone to convince me to resub to BB! I really do miss it. I haven't been to thrilled with Beauty Army lately, and I have found that I get much better boxes from them if I only get one every few months, so financially I feel like I can justify replacing Beauty Army with BB and keeping the other 2. Jeez, internal conflict! Last month's Birchboxes looked awesome! I don't think I'd have been unhappy with any of them! I feel like when I cancelled, I would see all the box variations, and even after ruling out all the boxes with dupes that I couldn't get, there would still be a bunch that I'd see and think PLEASE don't let me get that one.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 4, 2013)

OH man, bummed! That was the main thing I wanted!! *sigh* Well, seems like there are still lots of interesting goodies. Some I'd like to try and others I will probably get instead. But overall a good range of products.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 4, 2013)

Bummed over here, too, but on the other hand, now I feel better about snagging the stila convertible color Sephora points perk, plus it sounds like it is still planned for future boxes.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 4, 2013)

Ooooh I got that email too and I need like 50 points to get it....So tempted to do some shopping!!!!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh great....now I'm on the Sephora website....this never ends well! LOL


----------



## meaganola (Apr 4, 2013)

> Oh great....now I'm on the Sephora website....this never ends well! LOL


 Heh. A couple of coworkers and I are headed to Sephora at lunch today. I'll probably be hitting VIB today with my planned UD pencil purchase.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 4, 2013)

Sephora at lunch is dangerous! LOL They know me by name in there!


----------



## ashleyanner (Apr 4, 2013)

They put a spoiler up..

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151412996956647&amp;set=a.334200641646.155357.248182141646&amp;type=1&amp;theater







 
 
 
 
 
 
It's time for April Box Spoiler #1! When you apply this indoors, it's one color. But you'll need a cool pair of shades to see what it looks like in the sunshine. Can you guess what it is? When we hear from 200 people we'll unlock the reveal!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 4, 2013)

> They put a spoiler up.. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151412996956647&amp;set=a.334200641646.155357.248182141646&amp;type=1&amp;theater
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Argh, I messed up the edit! I know this one without any more info because I've been meaning to get this for a while, plus they just added it to the store today.


Spoiler



Ruby Wings nail polish! It changes color in the sun.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Argh, I messed up the edit! I know this one without any more info because I've been meaning to get this for a while, plus they just added it to the store today.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 4, 2013)

id love to get the spoiler they mentioned on facebook! it sounds interesting and i live in the sunshine state - lol.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 4, 2013)

here's the spoiler reveal pic!





i like the colors! you can see what they change to on the birchbox site.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Apr 4, 2013)

I would love to get this


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> here's the spoiler reveal pic!
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 4, 2013)

> Argh, I messed up the edit! I know this one without any more info because I've been meaning to get this for a while, plus they just added it to the store today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 Squeee.. Zadi, I believe, posted something about these in another thread. I'd love to try that and one of the hair products. Two subs, better odds I hope lol.


----------



## Antidentite (Apr 4, 2013)

That polish is really hit or miss.  I lucked out and found a bunch at urban outfitters for $.50 when they had a sale and some of the colors work better than others.


----------



## Moonittude (Apr 4, 2013)

I want that sooooo much. Especially the pink one.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 4, 2013)

This looks like a lot of fun! I hope I get it! It is definitely something I wouldn't normally buy...so perfect to try in my BB!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just FYI guys so you dont' get your hopes up, from the spoiler video description:


 Boo! that's doo doo!!!


----------



## jams (Apr 4, 2013)

want want want! i really hope i get it in one of my boxes!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> here's the spoiler reveal pic!
> 
> ...


----------



## tulosai (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I could see myself getting this, it seems like I've gotten nail polish almost every time they have sampled it so far.


 Ohhh I would LOVE this... which also means I'll never get it.. but WOW I'd feel so lucky.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 4, 2013)

Any one catch Birchbox in last month's Fast Company?

http://www.fastcompany.com/most-innovative-companies/2013/nasty-gal-modcloth-styleseat-science-snapette-birchbox-ahalife#6


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 4, 2013)

I really really really have to have the latest reveal in my box!! HAVE TO!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 4, 2013)

Y



> Just FYI guys so you dont' get your hopes up, from the spoiler video description: Â


 Yayayay!!! Since I'm getting a blush from Glossybox for this month anyway. I've been so good using up all samples from BB and Glossybox so I'm ready to use anymore samples. My drawer is nearly empty!


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 4, 2013)

SUPER excited about the nail polish.  I wasn't sure about the colors when I first saw the spoiler pic, but now that they revealed the true colors and how they change in the sun, I am DYING to get either one of them!!! Sooo excited for this box, especially since my first box last month was a complete disappointment.


----------



## tasertag (Apr 4, 2013)

> here's the spoiler reveal pic!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I want it! Crossing my fingers!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh my, WANT!


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 4, 2013)

I sooooo want one of those. I just joined Birchbox last week and I know I have to wait before I can purchase a box. I'm really hoping I can get in while the April 2013 boxes are still going out.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 4, 2013)

> I sooooo want one of those. I just joined Birchbox last week and I know I have to wait before I can purchase a box. I'm really hoping I can get in while the April 2013 boxes are still going out.


 Are you on the waitlist or did your sub activate?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 4, 2013)

Anyone happen to know how long the wait list is right now? The website still says four weeks, but I've been on it for a little over five now. Just curious..decided to sign up for a 2nd account


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 4, 2013)

Dear Lord. Not polish _again_. I cannot make any use of it, so getting it is a waste. I dread getting it in my box each month. I guess I'll just have to cross my fingers and hope I don't get it.


----------



## tanya0949 (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dear Lord. Not polish _again_. I cannot make any use of it, so getting it is a waste. I dread getting it in my box each month. I guess I'll just have to cross my fingers and hope I don't get it.


 Well by others' posts I'm sure you would be able to find someone to take it off your hands. The beauty of the trading lists, one persons dislikes are someone's dream item.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## birchhughes (Apr 4, 2013)

I am not a fan of nail polish but now that I have found makeup talk I never have "bad" boxes anymore because I have been able to trade things I don't like or use for things I really wanted to try!


----------



## jnm9jem (Apr 4, 2013)

Can't wait to see what I get in my box this month. It looks there are some really great possibilities!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow, I really hope I get that, it looks amazing! I love color changing things.


----------



## saidfreeze (Apr 4, 2013)

> Wow, I really hope I get that, it looks amazing! I love color changing things.


 Me too! I work at a school so the kids love weird gimmicky things like that. Anything to build a bridge!


----------



## shy32 (Apr 4, 2013)

I just bought the Ruby Wing nail polish in groupie and peony and then checked this thread and found out they are going to be in April's box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />,can't wait to try it.


----------



## tasertag (Apr 4, 2013)

> Well by others' posts I'm sure you would be able to find someone to take it off your hands. The beauty of the trading lists, one persons dislikes are someone's dream item.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I love polish more than most polishes so I would definitely trade for it.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2013)

I am always happy to get nail polishes in subs, I hope I get one this month.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just FYI guys so you dont' get your hopes up, from the spoiler video description:


 awww that sux D:


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 4, 2013)

Okay, I need your input.  

So I love the Atelier Rose Absolute, my 25% coupon should come after my last sub in April.  

I've some points.  So I can get the 30ml nearly for free, but I just love this stuff, when I wear it's like transcendental meditation.  I'm whisked away to this secret Tibetan rose garden with ginger tea softly steaming amongst lush papyrus plants.  

I want to get the 200 ml that sells for $195, if I use the 25% off and points I'd be getting it for almost $100.  

I don't have full time job just yet... I'm doing contract interpretation in family courts, depositions and early intervention programs, hope to be in actual trial court or DA office in not so long when my confidence gels.  It's rewarding work but a little intense from time to time...  wearing this puts like a delicate reminder of things that are good and pretty and helps me focus and remain objective.

Should I just go for it?     






I really want the color changing nail polish too, looks way too cool!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, I need your input.
> 
> ...


 I'd go for it! Full time job or not, you're still working super hard. We all deserve to spoil ourselves a little sometimes! 



 And if you need more justification than that, it _IS _almost 50% off with your 25% + points. Who could pass that up?!


----------



## Canny Charlene (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, I need your input.
> 
> ...


I say go for it too!  I think it's  a better buy bc if you get the smaller version, you'll run out faster and will have to still pay more money to get another one anyway (I'm sure you won't want to go without it once you have it!)  You are still earning an income..pay yourself first!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, I need your input.
> 
> ...


 I've been lusting after this perfume ever since I got it in my Birchbox. Every since I got it I've felt like it was "the" perfume for me. I've just been afraid to take the plunge and order it because I saw some reviews that Atelier's perfumes degrade quickly. This may be worth looking in to before you commit $100 to it.


----------



## bonita22 (Apr 4, 2013)

I just got an email saying saying that if I sign up by April 15 I would receive the April women's health box. I'm so tempted to sign up for a second box.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 4, 2013)

I signed up for a second box, went the waitlist route to give myself a bit more time to think about it. I also just realized I didn't have to actually type out a review for the points. I was wondering how I write a review for a product I didn't actually try lol


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Argh, I messed up the edit! I know this one without any more info because I've been meaning to get this for a while, plus they just added it to the store today.
> 
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Boo! that's doo doo!!!


 lmao! Loved that comment XD


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tanya0949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Well by others' posts I'm sure you would be able to find someone to take it off your hands. The beauty of the trading lists, one persons dislikes are someone's dream item.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *birchhughes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am not a fan of nail polish but now that I have found makeup talk I never have "bad" boxes anymore because I have been able to trade things I don't like or use for things I really wanted to try!


 Well, technically, yes. However, I don't want to have to trade an item, as I'm sure no one does. I'd much rather get an item I can use right off the bat. But such is the gamble with Birchbox.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I signed up for a second box, went the waitlist route to give myself a bit more time to think about it.
> 
> I also just realized I didn't have to actually type out a review for the points. I was wondering how I write a review for a product I didn't actually try lol


 Haha.  I always get my points first thing and then go back to write the reviews and give it a star rating later so that their hungry algorithm gives me what I really want in my boxes!  Mwa haha


----------



## JC327 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lmao! Loved that comment XD


 Thanks!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Boo! that's doo doo!!!


 Nice rhyming!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Apr 5, 2013)

So I have come to the conclusion that BB likes to take not only my boxes but my purchases around the country.  My purchase went from NJ to New Orleans.  My boxes and purchases have become the new Flat Stanley.


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I have come to the conclusion that BB likes to take not only my boxes but my purchases around the country.  My purchase went from NJ to New Orleans.  My boxes and purchases have become the new Flat Stanley.


 Wow.  USPS is super efficient...


----------



## meaganola (Apr 5, 2013)

> Wow. Â USPS is super efficient... Â


 This isn't USPS's fault. Birchbox uses UPS Mail Innovations to get it *almost* to you and then hand it over to USPS one stop before your town. USPS *would* be efficient --if they actually just used USPS and not a different company to start the process.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This isn't USPS's fault. Birchbox uses UPS Mail Innovations to get it *almost* to you and then hand it over to USPS one stop before your town. USPS *would* be efficient --if they actually just used USPS and not a different company to start the process.


 USPS is actually more efficient than FedEx and UPS. I mean, I hate USPS for various reasons (like..."losing" my birthday present from a friend) but in general they're fairly quick


----------



## tulosai (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This isn't USPS's fault. Birchbox uses UPS Mail Innovations to get it *almost* to you and then hand it over to USPS one stop before your town. USPS *would* be efficient --if they actually just used USPS and not a different company to start the process.


 This.  I actually think USPS is the most logical about where they send things by a mile-  NEVER have they passed my town, and each time it updates it's closer to me.  They are also almost always fastest.  As someone else said I hate them sometimes for other reasons, but in general I can't complain about their logic, speed, or price.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Apr 5, 2013)

Haha - I have now considered any purchase/BB to be my new Flat Stanley.

ETA: I wish the post service people would take my boxes to places and get pictures with my box.


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha - I have now considered any purchase/BB to be my new Flat Stanley.
> 
> ETA: I wish the post service people would take my boxes to places and get pictures with my box.


 OMG, that would be awesome!  If they did that, I'd have to order a garden gnome so they could reenact part of Amelie.


----------



## Roxane68 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> here's the spoiler reveal pic!
> 
> ...


----------



## JessP (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG, that would be awesome!  If they did that, I'd have to order a garden gnome so they could reenact part of Amelie.


 Looove that movie!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looove that movie!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Love that movie so much I named my daughter Amelie!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Love that movie so much I named my daughter Amelie!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I wanted to name my daughter Amelie, but after years of having people mispronounce my middle and last names, I didn't want to do that to her.  I named her Amelia instead.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 5, 2013)

my 1st box shipped. weight of 0.52. will arrive by the 10th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my 1st box shipped. weight of 0.52. will arrive by the 10th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 OMG LUCKY


----------



## JessP (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Love that movie so much I named my daughter Amelie!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wanted to name my daughter Amelie, but after years of having people mispronounce my middle and last names, I didn't want to do that to her.  I named her Amelia instead.


 Aww, how cool you guys! This makes me smile 




 

Amelia is a great take on Amelie and sounds really lovely. And now I'm wondering, wildsp187 - do you find people mispronounce Amelie's name often?


----------



## drk51284 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, I need your input.
> 
> ...


 I would go for it... with the caveat that you cut down/out on something else in your expendable income for a little while, like coffee or dinners out so it's a financial replacement rather than addition. I've definitely been in a tight spot and splurged on something Awesome to make myself feel better, only to continue spending like normal and then get down to the wire and be in Real Financial Trouble, which is way more anxiety producing than any Awesome Thing can probably soothe... unless it was drugs or alcohol, I guess.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Aww, how cool you guys! This makes me smile
> ...


She hasn't reached school age yet so it hasn't been a problem since most people know her name verbally and not from reading it.  I wonder if people don't know how to spell it though.. I have cursed all of my kids in one way or another.  I have 2 year old twins as well.. and I named them Adamari and Amberly.  All 3 have their dads first name backwards as their middle name (His name is Roman so their middle name is Namor.  I liked it because we are raising them bilingual and N-amor is cutesy to me in spanish since it contains "amor" and is almost enamor etc..) and their last name is a very uncommon spanish name.  I have my reasoning though!  I am a fraternal twin with my sister.  My mother was told she was having a boy and a girl (this was back in the day before they did as many ultrasounds) so she didn't pick out 2 girls names.  My sister was born first and they named her Natalya (she has had trouble with people pronouncing her name) and I got.. Jessica!  She just picked the most common name at the time because she couldn't think of anything else!  I've grown up with name envy my entire life.  My husband wanted to name Amberly Amber and of course I refused.  How could I do that to her with sisters like Amelie and Adamari!

Well.. now you know the story of my life.. nice to meet you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Apr 5, 2013)

Woah I just checked and one of my boxes shipped and will be here tomorrow!


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Woah I just checked and one of my boxes shipped and will be here tomorrow!


 Wow...that's fast! No shipping info on either of my boxes.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Apr 5, 2013)

My tracking info is clickable, but it hasn't updated yet.


----------



## JessP (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> She hasn't reached school age yet so it hasn't been a problem since most people know her name verbally and not from reading it.  I wonder if people don't know how to spell it though.. I have cursed all of my kids in one way or another.  I have 2 year old twins as well.. and I named them Adamari and Amberly.  All 3 have their dads first name backwards as their middle name (His name is Roman so their middle name is Namor.  I liked it because we are raising them bilingual and N-amor is cutesy to me in spanish since it contains "amor" and is almost enamor etc..) and their last name is a very uncommon spanish name.  I have my reasoning though!  I am a fraternal twin with my sister.  My mother was told she was having a boy and a girl (this was back in the day before they did as many ultrasounds) so she didn't pick out 2 girls names.  My sister was born first and they named her Natalya (she has had trouble with people pronouncing her name) and I got.. Jessica!  She just picked the most common name at the time because she couldn't think of anything else!  I've grown up with name envy my entire life.  My husband wanted to name Amberly Amber and of course I refused.  How could I do that to her with sisters like Amelie and Adamari!
> ...


 Nice to meet you, too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Such beautiful and unique family names. And as a fellow Jessica, I totally understand - I remember in grade school there were always like 4 Jessica's in my classes and it drove me bonkers. At one point, I told my parents that I was going to go by "Jessi with an i" only. I guess that was the most-creative way I could think to stray from such a common name lol.


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice to meet you, too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Such beautiful and unique family names. And as a fellow Jessica, I totally understand - I remember in grade school there were always like 4 Jessica's in my classes and it drove me bonkers. At one point, I told my parents that I was going to go by "Jessi with an i" only. I guess that was the most-creative way I could think to stray from such a common name lol.


 HAHA!! I insisted on "Jessa" like from girls.  My mom called me Jesse when I was younger.  I put it with an "e" because that is how she spelled it on a stuffed rabbit I had.  Once I realized that is a "boys name" I wouldn't let anyone call me that anymore.  Not even with an "i".. haha.  People mostly just call me "Jess" now.. which I am fine with.  Especially since I am in love with "The New Girl" and everything Zooey.


----------



## barbyechick (Apr 5, 2013)

ooh nice got my clicky box, no info yet though but shipping # there, definitely getting it earlier than last month 



. exciting!


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 5, 2013)

Holy crapamundo. I have a tracking number already. It hasn't updated, but it is there. I wish box pages were 404-ing. They usually start to on the 6th, right?


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG LUCKY


 i hope so. in the past, the first boxes to ship were the lame ones, so i heard.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i hope so. in the past, the first boxes to ship were the lame ones, so i heard.


 Actually, that did apply to me last month, (quick shipping, hated the box) but still, it's nice to get your box sooner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i hope so. in the past, the first boxes to ship were the lame ones, so i heard.


 That's what I was thinking when I saw my tracking number.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Wouldn't it be cool if one month they had an all artisan curated box? We could end up with really neat stuff that way.


----------



## gemstone (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i hope so. in the past, the first boxes to ship were the lame ones, so i heard.


 Eh I don't necessarily agree.  My secondary account always ships really early, and I have had great boxes with it.  This is just another bb conspiracy theory, I think.


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 5, 2013)

second spoiler from FB is up:





April Box Spoiler #2! Most of you (we hope!) wouldn't dream of leaving sunscreen application out of your morning routine. But Meredith, our SPF-obsessed editor, recently confessed that she neglected an often-overlooked area until she discovered this lightweight antiaging product.


----------



## msdollfaced (Apr 5, 2013)

OMG! I have tracking AND it's updated 




 My box weight is .5240 and should be here by the 10th (although it often arrives days early)


----------



## JessP (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HAHA!! I insisted on "Jessa" like from girls.  My mom called me Jesse when I was younger.  I put it with an "e" because that is how she spelled it on a stuffed rabbit I had.  Once I realized that is a "boys name" I wouldn't let anyone call me that anymore.  Not even with an "i".. haha.  People mostly just call me "Jess" now.. which I am fine with.  Especially since I am in love with "The New Girl" and everything Zooey.


 Same here! Hehe and I adore that show as well - plus I feel like it has given our name a bit of redemption!


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> She hasn't reached school age yet so it hasn't been a problem since most people know her name verbally and not from reading it.  I wonder if people don't know how to spell it though.. I have cursed all of my kids in one way or another.  I have 2 year old twins as well.. and I named them Adamari and Amberly.  All 3 have their dads first name backwards as their middle name (His name is Roman so their middle name is Namor.  I liked it because we are raising them bilingual and N-amor is cutesy to me in spanish since it contains "amor" and is almost enamor etc..) and their last name is a very uncommon spanish name.  I have my reasoning though!  I am a fraternal twin with my sister.  My mother was told she was having a boy and a girl (this was back in the day before they did as many ultrasounds) so she didn't pick out 2 girls names.  My sister was born first and they named her Natalya (she has had trouble with people pronouncing her name) and I got.. Jessica!  She just picked the most common name at the time because she couldn't think of anything else!  I've grown up with name envy my entire life.  My husband wanted to name Amberly Amber and of course I refused.  How could I do that to her with sisters like Amelie and Adamari!
> ...


 For what it's worth I really like the name Jessica.. it's probably the name I would have picked for my self if I was from the US (or any other English speaking country).

I was born and raised in Greece and I have one of the most unusual names there... my real name is Evlampia, but everyone has been calling me Eva as long as I can remember. I got teased a lot in school where everyone knew my real name, but now I am proud of it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

P.S. Oh, and I also have a twin sister with a very beautiful name: Katerina!


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> For what it's worth I really like the name Jessica.. it's probably the name I would have picked for my self if I was from the US (or any other English speaking country).
> ...


 Wow!  I've never heard that name before!  How is it pronounced?  I'm kind of mentally pronouncing it "Ehv-lamp-ee-ah," but I doubt that's how it's really pronounced.  Eva is such a beautiful, timeless name.

Your sister has a nice name too.


----------



## barbyechick (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG! I have tracking AND it's updated
> 
> ...


 whoa! hmm mid weight, interesting....based off the products so far I haven't seen anything 'light' yet I wonder what makeup stuff is going out this month


----------



## jessicarobin (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice to meet you, too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Such beautiful and unique family names. And as a fellow Jessica, I totally understand - I remember in grade school there were always like 4 Jessica's in my classes and it drove me bonkers. At one point, I told my parents that I was going to go by "Jessi with an i" only. I guess that was the most-creative way I could think to stray from such a common name lol.


 Ha.  I'm also a Jessi for purposes of distinguishing myself from other Jessicas.


----------



## msdollfaced (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> whoa! hmm mid weight, interesting....based off the products so far I haven't seen anything 'light' yet I wonder what makeup stuff is going out this month


 Yeah I'm really excited to see what I get, this is the second month that I will get my box before the box page updates


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm gonna need all you early box getting ladies to stalk your mailmen and immediately post the contents of you boxes. You know...for science.

Edit: The latest spoiler is the Supergoop Anti Aging Eye Cream. I wouldn't care to get this, unfortunately.


----------



## msdollfaced (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm gonna need all you early box getting ladies to stalk your mailmen and immediately post the contents of you boxes. You know...for science.
> 
> Edit: The latest spoiler is the Supergoop Anti Aging Eye Cream. I wouldn't care to get this, unfortunately.


 I will! For the sake of science


----------



## JC327 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice rhyming!
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This.  I actually think USPS is the most logical about where they send things by a mile-  NEVER have they passed my town, and each time it updates it's closer to me.  They are also almost always fastest.  As someone else said I hate them sometimes for other reasons, but in general I can't complain about their logic, speed, or price.


 I agree, I really dislike UPS Mail Innovations anything sent through them takes forever to reach me.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wanted to name my daughter Amelie, but after years of having people mispronounce my middle and last names, I didn't want to do that to her.  I named her Amelia instead.


 That's such a pretty name.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my 1st box shipped. weight of 0.52. will arrive by the 10th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That was fast!


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 5, 2013)

Birchbox posted an sneak peek on their FB page and based on the picture and a video they posted on youtube my guess is....

Supergoop Advanced SPF 40 Anti-Aging Eye Cream


----------



## JC327 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> She hasn't reached school age yet so it hasn't been a problem since most people know her name verbally and not from reading it.  I wonder if people don't know how to spell it though.. I have cursed all of my kids in one way or another.  I have 2 year old twins as well.. and I named them Adamari and Amberly.  All 3 have their dads first name backwards as their middle name (His name is Roman so their middle name is Namor.  I liked it because we are raising them bilingual and N-amor is cutesy to me in spanish since it contains "amor" and is almost enamor etc..) and their last name is a very uncommon spanish name.  I have my reasoning though!  I am a fraternal twin with my sister.  My mother was told she was having a boy and a girl (this was back in the day before they did as many ultrasounds) so she didn't pick out 2 girls names.  My sister was born first and they named her Natalya (she has had trouble with people pronouncing her name) and I got.. Jessica!  She just picked the most common name at the time because she couldn't think of anything else!  I've grown up with name envy my entire life.  My husband wanted to name Amberly Amber and of course I refused.  How could I do that to her with sisters like Amelie and Adamari!
> ...


 Aww I love your children's names and the story behind it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 5, 2013)

Here's a full picture of the product and it's an editor's pick.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Woah I just checked and one of my boxes shipped and will be here tomorrow!


 Super fast, post pics.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG! I have tracking AND it's updated
> 
> ...


 So lucky!


----------



## hiheather (Apr 5, 2013)

Aw, I'm jealous of everyone getting shipping already.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> For what it's worth I really like the name Jessica.. it's probably the name I would have picked for my self if I was from the US (or any other English speaking country).
> ...


Where I live in Southern California, we are so diverse now that there are so many different names floating around out there.  I think it would be hard to pick on just one person with an unusual name. If all of the unusual named people got together, they could bully the people with ordinary names!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I like your name as well, even the nickname of "Eva".. reminds me of Wall-E!  Timeless! 

YAY for twins!  If you are fraternal twin look out!  I'm a fraternal twin that had fraternal twins.  I didn't even think about it really but I guess it's genetic.. no skipping a generation with genetics (of course it could appear that way though.. )


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 5, 2013)

It's official. Another product has been revealed

http://birch.ly/ZjDgxY


----------



## JC327 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Aw, I'm jealous of everyone getting shipping already.


 Me too!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm also a Jessica - also a Jess P which is my name in other forums/IM/etc so I get SUPER CONFUSED when I see you post. I was the only Jessica from K-12 but there was another Jessica in my preschool class. She was part of morning pre-k and I was afternoon. She took all my art work/projects home ALL THE TIME. So I was ALWAYS stuck with hers and they weren't even that good. If you can't tell, I'm a little salty. I hate how my mom has a Mother's Day plate circa 1996 from another little girl on display at home.



> Nice to meet you, too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Such beautiful and unique family names. And as a fellow Jessica, I totally understand - I remember in grade school there were always like 4 Jessica's in my classes and it drove me bonkers. At one point, I told my parents that I was going to go by "Jessi with an i" only. I guess that was the most-creative way I could think to stray from such a common name lol.Â


----------



## jkwynn (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> She hasn't reached school age yet so it hasn't been a problem since most people know her name verbally and not from reading it.  I wonder if people don't know how to spell it though.. I have cursed all of my kids in one way or another.  I have 2 year old twins as well.. and I named them Adamari and Amberly.  All 3 have their dads first name backwards as their middle name (His name is Roman so their middle name is Namor.  I liked it because we are raising them bilingual and N-amor is cutesy to me in spanish since it contains "amor" and is almost enamor etc..) and their last name is a very uncommon spanish name.  I have my reasoning though!  I am a fraternal twin with my sister.  My mother was told she was having a boy and a girl (this was back in the day before they did as many ultrasounds) so she didn't pick out 2 girls names.  My sister was born first and they named her Natalya (she has had trouble with people pronouncing her name) and I got.. Jessica!  She just picked the most common name at the time because she couldn't think of anything else!  I've grown up with name envy my entire life.  My husband wanted to name Amberly Amber and of course I refused.  How could I do that to her with sisters like Amelie and Adamari!
> ...





> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice to meet you, too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Such beautiful and unique family names. And as a fellow Jessica, I totally understand - I remember in grade school there were always like 4 Jessica's in my classes and it drove me bonkers. At one point, I told my parents that I was going to go by "Jessi with an i" only. I guess that was the most-creative way I could think to stray from such a common name lol.


 As a Kimberly from the 70's I totally feel ya. I rarely had less than 2 Kimberly (so one of us could be kim) - and in 3rd grade there was another Kim M., so I couldn't even be that!  And I married a Jason, also one of the most common 70's names.  So when we were thinking of names, we couldn't agree. I wanted something unique, he didn't want anything 'weird' - we settled on Dylan for the oldest.  Then, after he was born, I went to have his pics made I heard another mom yelling at her kid "Dylan! Stop it!" and just about broke down right there in the photo studio, lol.


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 5, 2013)

No shipping here yet. Blah. I want my boxes! Haha! I am trying to decide if I want to continue my 2nd sub or let the gift sub end this month. Wow me BB, wow me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 5, 2013)

​  ​ Thank you MUT beauty council!  

I appreciate your input on the Atelier perfume splurge, all very thoughtful and insightful.  I'm gonna go for it!  I do deserve it and I'll curtail my other expenditures, to the tune of $100.  I'll report back on the perfume's degradation in say six months?


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm also a Jessica - also a Jess P which is my name in other forums/IM/etc so I get SUPER CONFUSED when I see you post. I was the only Jessica from K-12 but there was another Jessica in my preschool class. She was part of morning pre-k and I was afternoon. She took all my art work/projects home ALL THE TIME. So I was ALWAYS stuck with hers and they weren't even that good. If you can't tell, I'm a little salty. I hate how my mom has a Mother's Day plate circa 1996 from another little girl on display at home.





> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> As a Kimberly from the 70's I totally feel ya. I rarely had less than 2 Kimberly (so one of us could be kim) - and in 3rd grade there was another Kim M., so I couldn't even be that!  And I married a Jason, also one of the most common 70's names.  So when we were thinking of names, we couldn't agree. I wanted something unique, he didn't want anything 'weird' - we settled on Dylan for the oldest.  Then, after he was born, I went to have his pics made I heard another mom yelling at her kid "Dylan! Stop it!" and just about broke down right there in the photo studio, lol.


 Aww Jessamerica.. that does suck.  I don't know that I would display that.  I probably would have made the teacher let you make another one.. haha.. It's all about ME!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@ Kimberly:  That same thing happened to me in 6th grade!  There were two Jessica G's.  They gave us the "Jessi/e" option which neither of us wanted.  We couldn't go by Jessica G.. I would NOT go by my middle name (Ruth) so then it came down to Jessica 1 and Jessica 2... which with sixth grade potty humor was.. not that great of an option either.  I think we just ended up going by our full names that year..


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm also a Jessica - also a Jess P which is my name in other forums/IM/etc so I get SUPER CONFUSED when I see you post. I was the only Jessica from K-12 but there was another Jessica in my preschool class. She was part of morning pre-k and I was afternoon. She took all my art work/projects home ALL THE TIME. So I was ALWAYS stuck with hers and they weren't even that good. If you can't tell, I'm a little salty. I hate how my mom has a Mother's Day plate circa 1996 from another little girl on display at home.


 Awwwwwwww 



  It's a shame they didn't include your last name or at least the initial.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No shipping here yet. Blah. I want my boxes! Haha! I am trying to decide if I want to continue my 2nd sub or let the gift sub end this month. Wow me BB, wow me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 This month will be the last month of my 1-year sub as well.  It's been a good sub, but since I now have a rather handsome supply of beauty products, I'm much harder to please then I was a year ago.

So yeah, BB please bring your 'A' game!


----------



## JessP (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm also a Jessica - also a Jess P which is my name in other forums/IM/etc so I get SUPER CONFUSED when I see you post. I was the only Jessica from K-12 but there was another Jessica in my preschool class. She was part of morning pre-k and I was afternoon. She took all my art work/projects home ALL THE TIME. So I was ALWAYS stuck with hers and they weren't even that good. If you can't tell, I'm a little salty. I hate how my mom has a Mother's Day plate circa 1996 from another little girl on display at home.


 Oh my goodness! That would be awful and I'd be salty, too! Sheesh lol.

Too funny about the Jess P thing - that's what I was always called in high school and beyond so it's kind of stuck. Though I did get called "JP Money" when I worked at House of Blues in Chicago.. That was always a fun nickname  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Apr 5, 2013)

I was named Meagan (Irish spelling. My mom found it in some trashy romance novel) several years before _The Thornbirds_ made Megan (Welsh spelling) one of the most popular names in the '70s. It was pretty much unheard of when I was in grade school. Then that book came out, and it just *exploded*. By the time I hit high school, every store had at least three eight-year-old or younger Megans getting yelled at. As a side note, I think I have encountered more Meagans with that spelling on this forum than I did in my entire life put together. My brother had a similar problem. His name is Ryan (after Ryan O'Neal). No Ryans when he was an itty bitty, scores of them being yelled at in malls by the time he hit high school. He had the added fun of being in kindergarten with another Ryan with almost the same last name. If our name has been Willis, that kid's last name would have been Wills. That caused many, *many* problems for everyone. The other Ryan was a little hellraiser who was always getting suspended, so our mom was constantly getting called to pick up her son, but it was never her son. The school would think was in denial about her baby getting in trouble, but it really was never her kid.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm also a Jessica - also a Jess P which is my name in other forums/IM/etc so I get SUPER CONFUSED when I see you post. I was the only Jessica from K-12 but there was another Jessica in my preschool class. She was part of morning pre-k and I was afternoon. She took all my art work/projects home ALL THE TIME. So I was ALWAYS stuck with hers and they weren't even that good. If you can't tell, I'm a little salty. I hate how my mom has a Mother's Day plate circa 1996 from another little girl on display at home.







 




 
Oh that just cracked me up!  I don't mean to be insensitive but that last sentence is the cutest grumble I've ever heard!





 




 




 

My name's Grace.  I was know by my Chinese name until 10, then we moved to New York.  Our folk's English friends back in Taiwan named myself and 2 other sisters.  

Amongst the combination of names were Hope, Chastity and Blessing...  I am so so grateful they went with Mary, Grace and Faith.  

I worked as a cocktail waitress in Jekyll and Hyde NYC and I wore a lab coat, stethescope and carried a rack of beakers filled with shots - sex on the beach, fuzzy navel and they called me Tie-One-On (Taiwan-On) because I was from Taiwan.


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was named Meagan (Irish spelling. My mom found it in some trashy romance novel) several years before _The Thornbirds_ made Megan (Welsh spelling) one of the most popular names in the '70s. It was pretty much unheard of when I was in grade school. Then that book came out, and it just *exploded*. By the time I hit high school, every store had at least three eight-year-old or younger Megans getting yelled at. As a side note, I think I have encountered more Meagans with that spelling on this forum than I did in my entire life put together.
> 
> My brother had a similar problem. His name is Ryan (after Ryan O'Neal). No Ryans when he was an itty bitty, scores of them being yelled at in malls by the time he hit high school. He had the added fun of being in kindergarten with another Ryan with almost the same last name. If our name has been Willis, that kid's last name would have been Wills. That caused many, *many* problems for everyone. The other Ryan was a little hellraiser who was always getting suspended, so our mom was constantly getting called to pick up her son, but it was never her son. The school would think was in denial about her baby getting in trouble, but it really was never her kid.


LOL your poor mother!!  These are the reasons I didn't name my daughters something "normal".. They are going to be the "it's AHN-drea not AN-drea" girls.. hahaha.. Just can't win  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was named Meagan (Irish spelling. My mom found it in some trashy romance novel) several years before _The Thornbirds_ made Megan (Welsh spelling) one of the most popular names in the '70s. It was pretty much unheard of when I was in grade school. Then that book came out, and it just *exploded*. By the time I hit high school, every store had at least three eight-year-old or younger Megans getting yelled at. As a side note, I think I have encountered more Meagans with that spelling on this forum than I did in my entire life put together.
> 
> My brother had a similar problem. His name is Ryan (after Ryan O'Neal). No Ryans when he was an itty bitty, scores of them being yelled at in malls by the time he hit high school. He had the added fun of being in kindergarten with another Ryan with almost the same last name. If our name has been Willis, that kid's last name would have been Wills. That caused many, *many* problems for everyone. The other Ryan was a little hellraiser who was always getting suspended, so our mom was constantly getting called to pick up her son, but it was never her son. The school would think was in denial about her baby getting in trouble, but it really was never her kid.


 




 




 

Wait did I read that right?  That kindergartner was getting suspended??


----------



## JessP (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> As a Kimberly from the 70's I totally feel ya. I rarely had less than 2 Kimberly (so one of us could be kim) - and in 3rd grade there was another Kim M., so I couldn't even be that!  And I married a Jason, also one of the most common 70's names.  So when we were thinking of names, we couldn't agree. I wanted something unique, he didn't want anything 'weird' - we settled on Dylan for the oldest.  Then, after he was born, I went to have his pics made I heard another mom yelling at her kid "Dylan! Stop it!" and just about broke down right there in the photo studio, lol.


 Well here's the icing on the cake.. my middle name is Kimberly lol. I'm always like, thanks Mom and Dad, for giving me the most common girl's name ever!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! Great to hear! Maybe by then I will have saved up enough points and money to buy it myself







 




 
Yeah, wait for you 25% off code!!


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My old boss emigrated from China and they let him pick his own name.  He chose "Eagle".  His brother picked the name George.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh and while I'm at it.. My high school sweetheart, his family was from Vietnam.  His dad has a name that starts with Q so they wanted to name his sons something that started with Q.  He has an older brother so they named him "Quincy" after Quincy Jones.  They couldn't find another name that started with Q for my ex so they went through the dictionary and picked Quarry.  Like "rock" or "prey".. I guess I am full of "names" stories.  At least it is keeping us occupied.. although I bet people are going to think something major happened with all the unread responses they'll suddenly have in this thread! 

SORRY (but not too much.. this is fun for me!)


----------



## meaganola (Apr 5, 2013)

> LOL your poor mother!!Â  These are the reasons I didn't name my daughters something "normal".. They are going to be the "it's AHN-drea not AN-drea" girls.. hahaha.. Just can't win  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The ironic thing was that she *did* pick unusual-for-the-times names. She and her sisters were Betty, Linda, Sue (middle name: Ellen), and Mary Ann, and they're all baby boomers who went to school with dozens of girls with the same names, so she gave our names a *lot* of thought. She just had weird luck.


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> As a Kimberly from the 70's I totally feel ya. I rarely had less than 2 Kimberly (so one of us could be kim) - and in 3rd grade there was another Kim M., so I couldn't even be that!  And I married a Jason, also one of the most common 70's names.  So when we were thinking of names, we couldn't agree. I wanted something unique, he didn't want anything 'weird' - we settled on Dylan for the oldest.  Then, after he was born, I went to have his pics made I heard another mom yelling at her kid "Dylan! Stop it!" and just about broke down right there in the photo studio, lol.


 Throughout preschool, I wanted to change my name to Kimberly (because of the pink Power Ranger).  I had no idea how to spell Kimberly, so it never really went any further than that.


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Apr 5, 2013)

> Wait did I read that right?Â  That kindergartner was getting suspended??


 Well, I don't remember exactly when that happened. They were in the same schools until 11th grade. Mon continued to get calls from the school even after the bro transferred to another district (he was bullied, and that was his only way out of the constant threats).


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 5, 2013)

On the name subject... I didn't want my son to have a common name... but nothing too hard either so we chose Corbin. I love it... but people have to ask me to repeat it 100 times and act like it's the strangest name ever. Blah. I'm Jamie and my husband is Brian. Boring! LOL I dated someone named Lendil before... that's an odd name! LOL


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On the name subject... I didn't want my son to have a common name... but nothing too hard either so we chose Corbin. I love it... but people have to ask me to repeat it 100 times and act like it's the strangest name ever. Blah. I'm Jamie and my husband is Brian. Boring! LOL I dated someone named Lendil before... that's an odd name! LOL


 Yeah that is an odd name... very first thing I (and probably a lot of people) thought of was Lentil Soup!


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 5, 2013)

It was a family name... he was Lendil Jr. Seriously man, you wanted to give your kid your name when it was Lendil!?


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The ironic thing was that she *did* pick unusual-for-the-times names. She and her sisters were Betty, Linda, Sue (middle name: Ellen), and Mary Ann, and they're all baby boomers who went to school with dozens of girls with the same names, so she gave our names a *lot* of thought. She just had weird luck.


If tons of "Adamari"s and "Amberly"s pop up in the US all of a sudden I will be very very surprised.. and upset.. after I get over the fact that I'm a trend setter of course.. muahahaha.. *fingers crossed this doesn't happen*


----------



## beautynewbie (Apr 5, 2013)

My box shipped! Weight is 0.5140  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On the name subject... I didn't want my son to have a common name... but nothing too hard either so we chose Corbin. I love it... but people have to ask me to repeat it 100 times and act like it's the strangest name ever. Blah. I'm Jamie and my husband is Brian. Boring! LOL I dated someone named Lendil before... that's an odd name! LOL


 I dated a Lindell too!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HAHA!! I insisted on "Jessa" like from girls.  My mom called me Jesse when I was younger.  I put it with an "e" because that is how she spelled it on a stuffed rabbit I had.  Once I realized that is a "boys name" I wouldn't let anyone call me that anymore.  Not even with an "i".. haha.  People mostly just call me "Jess" now.. which I am fine with.  Especially since I am in love with "The New Girl" and everything Zooey.


 lmao you just mentioned two of my favorite shows XD


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dated a Lindell too!


 I think Lindell sounds more sophisticated than Lendil. Hahaha


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Nice to meet you, too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Such beautiful and unique family names. And as a fellow Jessica, I totally understand - I remember in grade school there were always like 4 Jessica's in my classes and it drove me bonkers. At one point, I told my parents that I was going to go by "Jessi with an i" only. I guess that was the most-creative way I could think to stray from such a common name lol. 
lmao growing up I never had a problem with other girls named Gabriela in my class, until I got to high school and there was another Gabriela in my class and my classmates started calling me by my last name...I made it a point that the other girl was called by her last name and I was still called Gabi and so it was! Success!!! XD


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think Lindell sounds more sophisticated than Lendil. Hahaha


 I literally LOL'ed at work.. It's all about the order of the "i" and the "e"..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 5, 2013)

My friends called me JP in high school! To make me feel like a special snowflake my mom called me "Jes" - one s- which I still go by but I don't correct people. "Um excuse me, I only use one s. please take the other back"



> Oh my goodness! That would be awful and I'd be salty, too! Sheesh lol. Too funny about the Jess P thing - that's what I was always called in high school and beyond so it's kind of stuck. Though I did get called "JP Money" when I worked at House of Blues in Chicago.. That was always a fun nickname  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lmao you just mentioned two of my favorite shows XD


Great minds think alike!


----------



## Meahlea (Apr 5, 2013)

My name. Is Meaghan. Spelled that way because my mother is a contrary soul and both my grandmothers were named Margaret. And wanted me to be named Margaret. So she picked the most awful weird derivative she could find.

Also no clicky truck for me (on topic lol)


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 5, 2013)

With all of the history/significant meanings behind names. I'm Alexis. Many people asked my mom whether if I was named after that Alexis Carrington Character from "Dynasty". NOPE, I was born 4 years* before* the show started. Originally, my parents thought I was gonna be a boy since my dad had a son. They were pretty set on Alexander but then my mom didn't like the girl's version since it's so long along with a long last name so she shorten it. 

Speaking of the AHHNN-Drea and ANNNYY-Drea, my mom was fet up with that misprounications so she went with "Andy". She and her sister are baby boomers but did not have classic names. Her sister's name is Gavin; does not pronounce like YYAAA-VEEINN. It pronounces GAY-VEIN. When she went to college, the office of admission placed her in boys dormitory. 

I better go check on my Birchbox acct to see if they ship my box yet...


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 5, 2013)

> LOL your poor mother!!Â  These are the reasons I didn't name my daughters something "normal".. They are going to be the "it's AHN-drea not AN-drea" girls.. hahaha.. Just can't win  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


My middle name is Meagan - I get frustrated because people say it the same as Megan, and it's not! It's may-gen ...funnily enough my first name is Mariah; it irritates me less when people pronounce that wrong!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 5, 2013)

Clicky truck! .5019 or something. .5109? I don't remember but it'll be here on the 10th!


----------



## Dots (Apr 5, 2013)

I like how "clicky truck" has become a technical term on MUT. I always think it sounds cute.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> With all of the history/significant meanings behind names. I'm Alexis. Many people asked my mom whether if I was named after that Alexis Carrington Character from "Dynasty". NOPE, I was born 4 years* before* the show started. Originally, my parents thought I was gonna be a boy since my dad had a son. They were pretty set on Alexander but then my mom didn't like the girl's version since it's so long along with a long last name so she shorten it.
> 
> ...


Ohhh I like that name for a girl!  The only Gavin I knew grewing up was a boy too.. Poor Aunt "Gay-vein" with the boys dorm.. although.. that could have been fun too for a bit!


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> With all of the history/significant meanings behind names. I'm Alexis. Many people asked my mom whether if I was named after that Alexis Carrington Character from "Dynasty". NOPE, I was born 4 years* before* the show started. Originally, my parents thought I was gonna be a boy since my dad had a son. They were pretty set on Alexander but then my mom didn't like the girl's version since it's so long along with a long last name so she shorten it.
> 
> ...


Oh, and I always wanted to change my name to Alexis or Alexandra so that I could be called "Alex" ..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My friends called me JP in high school! To make me feel like a special snowflake my mom called me "Jes" - one s- which I still go by but I don't correct people. "Um excuse me, I only use one s. please take the other back"


 Lol yes, please take the other back hehe! Too funny  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ahh the joys of being a Jessica!


----------



## lolas (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm a Lola and I really enjoyed my name until Lola Bunny in Space Jam came out. Now that people barely remember that movie things are a lot better. I still get people singing and dancing to copacabana though. I'm used to it.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Apr 5, 2013)

OK so here's my name story, my name is Emily....last name starts with a T. I am sure you all know where I'm going with that one--- ET phone home!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Got that all through elementary and highschool....now it's great cuz the younger than me kids have no idea what I'm talking about when I make fun of my name. I kinda miss it.

But anyways, on my name, I like it- but have always wanted to spell it differently. Emalye is my favorite spelling, or Emmalee. I would love to change it to that spelling.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 5, 2013)

I can relate to this!  My name is Jennifer and my maiden last name was something super common (think Smith).  In high school there was a freshman, sophmore, junior and senior Jennifer Smith.  Our HS was weird and had different prinicpals for letters of the alphabet.  one day I got called to the office for allegedly being spotted smoking by the football coach.   I was terrified!  I was a straight A, honors society member.  I went in the principals office, and he was like "What are you doing here?"  I told him and he opened his door and told the secretary "wrong Jennifer Smith, call the senior one. (who also had red hair, mine brown).

No clicky truck from me but mine usually does not ship until the 10th.  Le sigh.  At least boxes will load and I can sneak some peaks while waiting!



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was named Meagan (Irish spelling. My mom found it in some trashy romance novel) several years before _The Thornbirds_ made Megan (Welsh spelling) one of the most popular names in the '70s. It was pretty much unheard of when I was in grade school. Then that book came out, and it just *exploded*. By the time I hit high school, every store had at least three eight-year-old or younger Megans getting yelled at. As a side note, I think I have encountered more Meagans with that spelling on this forum than I did in my entire life put together.
> 
> My brother had a similar problem. His name is Ryan (after Ryan O'Neal). No Ryans when he was an itty bitty, scores of them being yelled at in malls by the time he hit high school. He had the added fun of being in kindergarten with another Ryan with almost the same last name. If our name has been Willis, that kid's last name would have been Wills. That caused many, *many* problems for everyone. The other Ryan was a little hellraiser who was always getting suspended, so our mom was constantly getting called to pick up her son, but it was never her son. The school would think was in denial about her baby getting in trouble, but it really was never her kid.


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ohhh I like that name for a girl!  The only Gavin I knew grewing up was a boy too.. Poor Aunt "Gay-vein" with the boys dorm.. although.. that could have been fun too for a bit!


 EXACTLY!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 5, 2013)

no clicky truck D:

But on names, the bf's name is Vadim (he's russian) and I love it! It's super common there, but not at all in the US(or at least I think so), I;m so glad it's not Vlad or Sergei or some typical eastern european name, lol! Also most people pronounce it with the accent on the first syllable, I do(the correct way), with it on the second one XD For short I call him "dim" ^^


----------



## OiiO (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> no clicky truck D:
> 
> But on names, the bf's name is Vadim (he's russian) and I love it! It's super common there, but not at all in the US(or at least I think so), I;m so glad it's not Vlad or Sergei or some typical eastern european name, lol! Also most people pronounce it with the accent on the first syllable, I do(the correct way), with it on the second one XD For short I call him "dim" ^^


 It's funny, but my best friend's name is Vadim too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Now, my name is Anastasia, which is also very common in Russia, but when I moved to the US I often get compliments on how pretty it is. 

But I bet after the 50 Shades movie comes out we will see a lot more Anastasias around  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JamieO (Apr 5, 2013)

Soooo....I caved and resubbed. I couldn't help it. I miss BB!! No clicky truck yet though...

As for all this name stuff, please, for the love of goodness, don't name your child Jamie when her Dad's name is James. I am 27 and really tired of getting things from AARP in the mail...



 Seriously though, I have the most uninventive name ever. My dad's James, mom's Susan, so I get Jamie Susan....I guess it could be worse...


----------



## Kristen121 (Apr 5, 2013)

My oldest DD is Emma, which ended up as the #1 girls' name in 2008 (the year she was born), so I'm sure she'll have a bunch of other Emmas in school with her. I have loved the name Emma for years, I didn't choose it because it was popular. Her middle name is Marie, which I choose because it is the same as my middle name, but it's a pretty common middle name so she ended up with two common names. My younger DD is named Hadley. I read the name in an article about uncommon names that are gaining popularity and fell in love with it. It is unusual, but not so unusual that it makes people say "Your name is what?!?!" which is exactly the kind of name I wanted. My name is Kristen, which is common but not so common I run into someone with the same name everywhere I go. There are two other Kristens at my place of employment which can get confusing if we are working the same shift.

On Birchbox news, no clicky truck yet for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On the name subject... I didn't want my son to have a common name... but nothing too hard either so we chose Corbin. I love it... but people have to ask me to repeat it 100 times and act like it's the strangest name ever. Blah. I'm Jamie and my husband is Brian. Boring! LOL I dated someone named Lendil before... that's an odd name! LOL


 There are a few kids around here named Fenway.  I don't think I could name a child after a stadium, no matter how much I was really into that sport.


----------



## VanessaC (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Where I live in Southern California, we are so diverse now that there are so many different names floating around out there.  I think it would be hard to pick on just one person with an unusual name. If all of the unusual named people got together, they could bully the people with ordinary names!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 I live in Southern California as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my full name is Chrystian Vanessa.i always hated my first name growing up because its a boy's name and would get made fun off and to top it off it would always get misspelled... as i grew up i learned to accept my name.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow!  I've never heard that name before!  How is it pronounced?  I'm kind of mentally pronouncing it "Ehv-lamp-ee-ah," but I doubt that's how it's really pronounced.  Eva is such a beautiful, timeless name.
> 
> Your sister has a nice name too.


 Thank you! You are right, it is pronounced exactly like that (with the accent on the syllabus -i-)



In Greek it is written "Î•Ï…Î»Î±Î¼Ï€Î¯Î±" and means: the one that sounds beautifully (everything in Greek has to mean something, right?



)... it sounds really flattering, but kids often make fun of it! Anyway, it is such a rare name.. I've traveled a lot all over Greece and many other countries and I've never met anyone with my name in my whole life (except my grandma because I was named after her)! So that's one of my goals in life.. to meet someone with my name!


----------



## JamieO (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There are a few kids around here named Fenway.  I don't think I could name a child after a stadium, no matter how much I was really into that sport.


 That's so weird! No way could I do that. Funny weird name story: My mom works for Girl Scouts, and she had a little girl registered in a troop in one of her areas whose name was Pantera Wombledorf. Not even joking. Poor kid. She was doomed from the beginning with the Wombledorf, but then her parents had to name her Pantera. That's just mean!


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristen121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My oldest DD is Emma, which ended up as the #1 girls' name in 2008 (the year she was born), so I'm sure she'll have a bunch of other Emmas in school with her. I have loved the name Emma for years, I didn't choose it because it was popular. Her middle name is Marie, which I choose because it is the same as my middle name, but it's a pretty common middle name so she ended up with two common names. My younger DD is named Hadley. I read the name in an article about uncommon names that are gaining popularity and fell in love with it. It is unusual, but not so unusual that it makes people say "Your name is what?!?!" which is exactly the kind of name I wanted. My name is Kristen, which is common but not so common I run into someone with the same name everywhere I go. There are two other Kristens at my place of employment which can get confusing if we are working the same shift.
> 
> On Birchbox news, no clicky truck yet for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Speaking of that, my daughter's name is Ainslie. The name Ainsley is getting popular. I get that all the time like you said,"What's her name what?". We changed 'ly' to 'ie' because when I practiced to sign her name along with last name. It's faster. We picked it because it has Scottish ancestory on my dad's side. Her middle name is Sarai (It's a hebrew name.  Her great grandmother's name was Sara.) 

No clicky truck, yet..... Maybe MonDay?


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 5, 2013)

im loving all the unique names in here!

my mother named me Maite - its a very common Brazilian name but most people think its an alcoholic beverage LOL. its pronounced maitay. 

and it usually has the little hat over the e :]

my sons name is Cedric since his fathers name is Deric we liked the Irish mix and the similarity of his dad's name ;]


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *VanessaC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I live in Southern California as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my full name is Chrystian Vanessa.i always hated my first name growing up because its a boy's name and would get made fun off and to top it off it would always get misspelled... as i grew up i learned to accept my name.


 My middle name is Vanessa too!   Mine is Alexandria Vanessa. I was named after my uncle that passed away months before I was born. I don't mind it, but I have more nicknames than I can remember. If I have a daughter, I would probably name her Laurel. For some reason I really like that name. I don't hear it that often and Idk, I just kinda like it.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 5, 2013)

My birchbox is coming, my birchbox is coming! I cant believe that! It rarely comes this early!! Im crossing my fingers for the blush, but I have 3 coming this month. Idk why I decided I need so many, but I do. My second account updated and its the only one so far. Fingers crossed for 3 different boxes.

The one I got has an ETA of the 10, (even with me being In CA) and it weighs .4400


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Where I live in Southern California, we are so diverse now that there are so many different names floating around out there.  I think it would be hard to pick on just one person with an unusual name. If all of the unusual named people got together, they could bully the people with ordinary names!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 Haha.. yeah, I've heard that about Wall-E before!

Actually yes, we are fraternal twins (I had to look it up to make sure it means dizygotic)




This is so exciting that you also had twins... now you are making me hope that I may end up having twins my self some day! Growing up with a twin sister made me so happy, I would love my kids to have a best friend since even before they are born, exactly like my sister and I had each other!


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh, and no clicky truck for me neither!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lolas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm a Lola and I really enjoyed my name until Lola Bunny in Space Jam came out. Now that people barely remember that movie things are a lot better. I still get people singing and dancing to copacabana though. I'm used to it.


 Awww, that's the name I want to give to my future daughter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> im loving all the unique names in here!
> 
> ...


 Whenever I see your name it reminds me of the Mexican actress Maite Perroni!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kaylay (Apr 5, 2013)

No tracking for any of my boxes yet


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Whenever I see your name it reminds me of the Mexican actress Maite Perroni!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 yes! i think Maite Delgado is a Venezuelan actress too so there are so many out there in the Latin culture as well. i shouldnt of said Brazilian since its Portuguese decent really.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That was fast!


 word. i just went to check up on my points history and then there was a clicky truck.  i'm still waiting on the clicky truck for my second account.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well here's the icing on the cake.. my middle name is Kimberly lol. I'm always like, thanks Mom and Dad, for giving me the most common girl's name ever!


 the most common girl's names ever in my own opinion are jenn and kate. my undergrad days were full of classes with snooty girls with those names.


----------



## lindsaydance05 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi all this month is my first birch box and I was jw for those of you that get multiple boxes how do you make sure there different?


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 5, 2013)

> Hi all this month is my first birch box and I was jw for those of you that get multiple boxes how do you make sure there different?


There is no way to guarantee different boxes, but making your profiles different helps. Also there are usually over 30 box variations so the chances are slim of getting doubles (although a few have been unlucky and gotten a few doubles!).


----------



## klg534 (Apr 5, 2013)

April Shipping Email!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 5, 2013)

> Oh, and I always wanted to change my name to Alexis or Alexandra so that I could be called "Alex" ..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 My daughter's (she is 2) name is Alexandra and we calll her Alex or Ali! : )


----------



## gemstone (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lolas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm a Lola and I really enjoyed my name until Lola Bunny in Space Jam came out. Now that people barely remember that movie things are a lot better. I still get people singing and dancing to copacabana though. I'm used to it.


 Woah I totally would have thought Nabakov's Lolita would have been way more problematic (and all of the movie versions).  (although i guess indirectly it did- both Lola the song and Lola bunny are references to it).


----------



## lolas (Apr 5, 2013)

> Woah I totally would have thought Nabakov's Lolita would have been way more problematic (and all of the movie versions). Â (although i guess indirectly it did- both Lola the song and Lola bunny are references to it).


 I think my generation (I'm 25) is just less familiar with Lolita. The Lola song/Lola the bunny are also a lot less controversial. My grandma was named Lola so it might have been a reference that she heard more of. Also, I got a shipping notice! Super early! I usually get my box after most people since I'm in Washington.


----------



## saidfreeze (Apr 5, 2013)

> Woah I totally would have thought Nabakov's Lolita would have been way more problematic (and all of the movie versions). Â (although i guess indirectly it did- both Lola the song and Lola bunny are references to it).


 I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 5, 2013)

Omg someone named a kid after Pantera. I'm Laura. My kid is George. I am definitely a fan of traditional names, especially because my husband's last name is unusual enough that we wanted a relatively simple first name. I love all the name stories!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 5, 2013)

When I have a daughter, she's probably going to hate me at some point because of the name I have picked for her.....Ceili Guinevere. (Pronounced Kay-lee). It's Irish (which I am) and it essentially means dancing (which I do), so it actually has meaning. My husband keeps pointing out that people are constantly going to be calling her "See-lee", but alas, my heart is set on it. Take it from me, having a top 10 american name (possibly even top 5 at some point), having a unique name is something I wish I had.

By the by, I saw comments about dating guys with weird names...try this one on for size: Kemper Aragorn (first &amp; middle name). lol!


----------



## antonella (Apr 5, 2013)

I like my name but its so long Antonellaissabellan lol


----------



## jkwynn (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *antonella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I like my name but its so long Antonellaissabellan lol


 Yeah, that's a long one!

And for all the Kimberlys I know, most of them have one of two middle names: Dawn (like me) or Ann.

But the kicker is, 11 months after I was born, my sister was born, and does SHE get a super-common name? Nooooo. She gets Kandye (not Kandace, Kandye, pronounced candy) - my brother comes along and gets Kenny - not Kenneth. So she went extreme on both ends. I was the only one who could ever find personalized crap like pencils and nightlights, but I couldn't ever be "just Kim" in school.

Anyone else notice she had 3 "K" kids - KKK - *and *we lived in the south, too. WHAT WAS SHE THINKING?!?!? Clearly, she wasn't. 






ANYWAYYY - none of my 3 subs has a clicky truck, nor does my mother's main account, but she bought a gift sub for herself (on 3/28) and it's showing that her welcome box should've been delivered TODAY.  I just saw this, so as soon as it's not too late/early to call her I need to find out what she got!  They shipped it on the first!  My welcome boxes always show up super late in the month...


----------



## tasertag (Apr 6, 2013)

> I like my name but its so long Antonellaissabellan lol


 LOL and mine is super short, Vy.


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *antonella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I like my name but its so long Antonellaissabellan lol


 Oh WOW! Beautiful.. and long!  How did you fill out all the boxes on the standardized tests? Lol!


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Haha.. yeah, I've heard that about Wall-E before!
> ...


 Twins are a LOT of work... thank God I had my mom who had already gone through it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  My husband said "I hope it's twins" when we found out I was pregnant.  I was horrified at the thought.. he of course got his way.  I was horrified the entire pregnancy.. worried something was going to go wrong and worrying about all that could happen.  We had to get a bigger house etc.  Thankfully they weren't horrible (colic etc) and get along pretty well.  I actually didn't like being a twin.  People were always comparing us and asking if we felt each others pain.  Our personalities are so different and then having to be tied to that person everywhere I went and share everything.. it was difficult.  We get along MUCH BETTER now that we aren't sharing a bedroom.. which we did.. until we were 22!! I hope my daughters like it more than I did!


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, that's a long one!
> 
> ...


 My mom named my sister Natalya (I think there was a gymnast or a tennis player or something at the time with that name) and my brother Nicholas.  You'd think we were Russian!  After she named me Jessica, the doctor said "You should have named her Natasha!" and my mom says she was kicking herself.  But then I might have gotten "Rocky and Bullwinkle" my whole life.  Now my last name starts with and R.  On my badge for work it just says Jessica R.  and a messenger once said "Is that for Jessica Rabbit?"  My first thought "OH!!! NICE!!" and then "wait a minute.. was that a pick up line??"


----------



## meaganola (Apr 6, 2013)

Ooh, a what were they thinking family: My day's family. He's one of three boys. They're Larry, Terry, and Gary. Larry's wife is named Mary. (I am glad my middle name is my *middle* name. I like it because it's unusual and has a cool meaning, but it's a stripper name, which I guess is fitting, now that I think about it, because the town where I was born has an epic number of strip clubs due to the state's free speech laws.)


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 6, 2013)

My name is almost never pronounced correctly. Even my own grandfather says it wrong. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I hated it growing up because I'd get made fun of by the other kids when teachers said it wrong, and I didn't have many friends in school. So it was just that much more fuel in the getting picked on fire. I used to swear that I'd change it as soon as I could. I absolutely would if my father wouldn't disown me for it. Ugh. Parents.


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ooh, a what were they thinking family: My day's family. He's one of three boys. They're Larry, Terry, and Gary. Larry's wife is named Mary.
> 
> (I am glad my middle name is my *middle* name. I like it because it's unusual and has a cool meaning, but it's a stripper name, which I guess is fitting, now that I think about it, because the town where I was born has an epic number of strip clubs due to the state's free speech laws.)


 Yeah!  My mom's siblings are Terry, Jerry and Cherrie.  They named her Linda and she was so upset it didn't rhyme they let her pick the name of her youngest sister... Brenda.. I guess that's the closest you can get to Linda? Haha


----------



## sinatraskitten (Apr 6, 2013)

Yay April shipping email. I should get my box by the 10 th..... strivectin come to mama!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My name is Maria. Common Spanish name but I've always liked it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luvmymeg (Apr 6, 2013)

> I'm gonna need all you early box getting ladies to stalk your mailmen and immediately post the contents of you boxes. You know...for science. Edit: The latest spoiler is the Supergoop Anti Aging Eye Cream. I wouldn't care to get this, unfortunately. [/quot I don't think that I've posted here very often; awwww shucks, who am I kidding?! I know I haven't posted much, in fact I don't even think I've done the introduction requirement (me a naughty girl!) However, I love to read these and keep up with y' all regularly. One of the most enjoyable aspects of tagging along here is that I can always always count on you for a good chuckle or laugh. Your sense of humor is awesome! Keep up the good work and let your witty flag fly!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yes! i think Maite Delgado is a Venezuelan actress too so there are so many out there in the Latin culture as well. i shouldnt of said Brazilian since its Portuguese decent really.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Im Portuguese on my mother's side. She has the middle name Felisberta and she hates it. It was my great grandmothers name. Her first name is pretty though, Eliana. Its different. I haven't found another person with the same spelling. Honestly, some of the Portuguese names are so strange. lol


----------



## lindsaydance05 (Apr 6, 2013)

> There is no way to guarantee different boxes, but making your profiles different helps. Also there are usually over 30 box variations so the chances are slim of getting doubles (although a few have been unlucky and gotten a few doubles!).


 Thank you so much ill see how first month goes and decide  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luvmymeg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm gonna need all you early box getting ladies to stalk your mailmen and immediately post the contents of you boxes. You know...for science.
> ...


----------



## luvmymeg (Apr 6, 2013)

> I think the quote code got messed up, but I'm assuming you were trying to reply to me. Even if you weren't, I'll take the compliment anyway! Thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luvmymeg (Apr 6, 2013)

oh no! I'm just messing up more and more! And yes queen of parallel I was replying to you. (I thought I'd leave the AutoCorrect in this reply to since I think it's hysterical out-of-print does sometimes) Not quite sure how to do this on an android! smartphone I'm technologically challenged.


----------



## luvmymeg (Apr 6, 2013)

See what I mean with the auto correct? Oh Lord I give up for now and will happily just continue reading......sigh :/


----------



## hiheather (Apr 6, 2013)

All these awesome names on here! I have such a boring name, Heather. Sucky since people either think of Heathers or of cheerleaders for my name. My parents wanted to name me Alexis after Dynasty but my dad thought that would give people the wrong idea about me considering how the character on the show was. I want to name my daughter, when and if I have one, Bentley. But stupid Teen Mom ruined that for me and now it is such a popular name.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Apr 6, 2013)

Just so you guys know I hate being wait listed. Blah. My name is Ashley. I think there were 5 in my graduating class with 2 being Ashley Nicole.lol If id had daughters I wanted to name them amaryllis grace and brenna Reilly. My sons names are nick and will. Lol. Hubby wouldn't let me name them odd stuff.


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luvmymeg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> oh no! I'm just messing up more and more! And yes queen of parallel I was replying to you. (I thought I'd leave the AutoCorrect in this reply to since I think it's hysterical out-of-print does sometimes) Not quite sure how to do this on an android! smartphone I'm technologically challenged.


 queenofparallel. Oh my god. I got a good chuckle out of that one.


----------



## luvmymeg (Apr 6, 2013)

> queenofparallel. Oh my god. I got a good chuckle out of that one.Â


 Now that's a name!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just so you guys know I hate being wait listed. Blah.
> 
> My name is Ashley. I think there were 5 in my graduating class with 2 being Ashley Nicole.lol
> ...


THAT is my name too lol....it's just...AWESOME isn't it? lol I swear, every time I hear someone say "Actually" and I think they're saying my name I just twitch...

I ALMOST got named Ashley Nicole lol....came THIS CLOSE apparently!

Tell me something...have you noticed that almost every Ashley in a movie is stereotyped as a witchy sassy hoity-toity girl? It's a little disconcerting lol






I had 3 other Ashleys in my ballet class at college...it was crazy/confusing when the teacher called out corrections!


----------



## gracewilson (Apr 6, 2013)

My name is Grace after my great grandmother, and I really like it!  It's easy to spell and say, and it's personally meaningful to me.  When I was born it wasn't popular at all - I have only ever met one or two Grace's my age... But now you hear it all the time with little girls!  I think I want to make it my daughter's middle name (if I have one)...  Right now I really like Ella for a first name.  My brother's wife is pregnant right now and I'm crossing my fingers they don't take it!  We're still about a year away from trying to conceive. 

...

Also, I went and checked... I have a tracking number but it's not updated yet!  I'm guessing it will be here Tuesday or Wednesday.  it usually comes fairly quickly!


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 6, 2013)

We attend a graduation every year (I have a big family) and my husband and I have a game we play. Guess the name the most people have. One year we counted 18 brittneys in one graduating class.


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh and that was the year we were attending my niece Britney's graduation hahaha


----------



## Beeyutifull (Apr 6, 2013)

My sister picked a beautiful name for my niece (I had some input on it too) we picked Nataleigh Rose. We call her Natie (half American and Salvadorean) although you can't tell she looks just like my sis blonde hair blue eyes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lolas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think my generation (I'm 25) is just less familiar with Lolita. The Lola song/Lola the bunny are also a lot less controversial.
> 
> ...


 My Grandma was also Lola. My middle daughter's name is Emily Lola after her. I love the name. I wish we had used it for her first name now.


----------



## missnaya (Apr 6, 2013)

Well since everyone else is sharing their name, I though I'd share mine too! Janaya pronounced [Ja-nay-uh] I like it lot because it's something different, but it's constantly getting mispronounced!! to me its pretty simple and you say it just like its spelled, but oh well. I'm used to it by now.

I also got my shipping email yesterday, and my box should arrive on the 10th!! I'm super excited and I've done really good this month about not peeking (thank you to everyone who uses spoilers!!) so I can't wait to see whats in my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JamieO (Apr 6, 2013)

Anyone who has cancelled and resubbed before, when you get your first box after resubbing, do you get a welcome box again, or does your subscription just resume as if you never left? Also, do they take into account all the samples you have previously received so they don't send dupes, or is there a possibility I'll get some things I've already gotten?


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> queenofparallel. Oh my god. I got a good chuckle out of that one.


 lmao. me too.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone who has cancelled and resubbed before, when you get your first box after resubbing, do you get a welcome box again, or does your subscription just resume as if you never left? Also, do they take into account all the samples you have previously received so they don't send dupes, or is there a possibility I'll get some things I've already gotten?


 it's business as usual. i cashed in my points and got a three month gift sub for myself and i haven't received any dupes. if u do get something that you got before let them know, unless it's a twistband, juicy perfume, jouer tinted moisturizer or color club polish 



.


----------



## JamieO (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it's business as usual. i cashed in my points and got a three month gift sub for myself and i haven't received any dupes. if u do get something that you got before let them know, unless it's a twistband, juicy perfume, jouer tinted moisturizer or color club polish
> 
> ...


 Nice! Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## karenX (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone who has cancelled and resubbed before, when you get your first box after resubbing, do you get a welcome box again, or does your subscription just resume as if you never left? Also, do they take into account all the samples you have previously received so they don't send dupes, or is there a possibility I'll get some things I've already gotten?


 they take the old samples into account, and no welcome box or wait.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm Amanda (but only go by Amanda at work so people take me a smidge more seriously) and my sister is Ashlee (both after soap opera characters, lol) i have a kind of country sounding middle name and a last name impossible to pronounce= always easy to tell when a telemarketer was calling, and i'm pretty sure I was the only person in the world with my name.

Now i'm married and my name sounds like a Christmas themed stripper, lol. 

My daughter's name is my g-ma and my hubby's g-ma's (both passed) middle names   (Melinda Laurie)

no clicky truck yet.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 6, 2013)

My one-year sub's done after April.  Does BB send out some sort of code for repeat subs?


----------



## sarahmatz (Apr 6, 2013)

> My one-year sub's done after April. Â Does BB send out some sort of code for repeat subs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I emailed birchbox and the lady wrote back and told me that they automatically resubscribe you unless you click to not auto renew. They do apparently put another 110 points in your account as well.


----------



## goldenmeans (Apr 6, 2013)

My clicky truck is still sad and empty.





My name is Carys and you wouldn't believe the way people have butchered it. Caress. Carries. Kari-ess. Car-is.


----------



## antonella (Apr 6, 2013)

My long name Antonella issabellan. Is part italian. Idk if issabellan has a meaning. Tho lol. If. I ever have a daugjter i. Would. Name her lorena laurent


----------



## lilsxkitten (Apr 6, 2013)

My name is Annestine.  I was named after two of my Great-grandmothers (Anna and Earnestine).  I HATED it when I was a child, I would anticipate when my grade school teacher would call my name during attendance on the first day of class (there would usually be a pause on their part as they thought for a second how to pronounce my first and last name) and I would tell them to "just call me Anna" before they got it out.  When I asked my husband what he would want to name a kid, he said "Ransom Human-animal" so I think naming is going to be my responsibility ..


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I asked my husband what he would want to name a kid, he said "Ransom Human-animal"


 Oh, please tell me he was joking.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 6, 2013)

My sister in law has an interesting story to her name.  Her parents were debating between Kristin, Elizabeth, Ruth and Anne.  So they named her Kera.

No clicky truck.  Do the box pages load today?  I haven't tried today but yesterday they were 404ing.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Apr 6, 2013)

I just got my shipping email, but my name is Jeannine and I have never had another person in my whole school with the same name as me.  But, my brother and sister got basic names, Anna and Matthew.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 6, 2013)

Ooh, new item in the shop:  I wonder if they might be sending this out in place of the Cargo.

ETA:  I just got a survey about what sorts of promotions I might be interested in, like free sample packs with purchase, create-your-own sample packs with purchase, free bonus box with purchase, and some other things.  I received this on my annual-subscriber account but not my monthly-subscriber account, so I think they might be thinking about ways to reward annual subscribers specifically.


----------



## dressupthedog (Apr 6, 2013)

My name is Aimee. I'm named after one of my great grandmothers. I like my name, but I get really tired of people misspelling it all the time. My truck isn't clicky yet either.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My name is Aimee. I'm named after one of my great grandmothers. I like my name, but I get really tired of people misspelling it all the time.
> 
> My truck isn't clicky yet either.


 Nooo clicky truck for me yet either.

My name is Katherine.  I go by Kate like a lot of the snobby girls in some of your college classes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It is a pretty common name but since my parents back-up was Marina, I don't feel able to complain (sorry if there are any Marinas out there, I just really dislike the name).


----------



## jkwynn (Apr 6, 2013)

I got one on my monthly sub. too.



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh, new item in the shop:  I wonder if they might be sending this out in place of the Cargo.
> 
> ETA:  I just got a survey about what sorts of promotions I might be interested in, like free sample packs with purchase, create-your-own sample packs with purchase, free bonus box with purchase, and some other things.  I received this on my annual-subscriber account but not my monthly-subscriber account, so I think they might be thinking about ways to reward annual subscribers specifically.


----------



## dressupthedog (Apr 6, 2013)

If I was a boy, my parents would have named me Joop (pronounced yoop) after a Dutch bicyclist. I'm so glad I was born a girl.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My name is Annestine.  I was named after two of my Great-grandmothers (Anna and Earnestine).  I HATED it when I was a child, I would anticipate when my grade school teacher would call my name during attendance on the first day of class (there would usually be a pause on their part as they thought for a second how to pronounce my first and last name) and I would tell them to "just call me Anna" before they got it out.  When I asked my husband what he would want to name a kid, he said "Ransom Human-animal" so I think naming is going to be my responsibility ..


 Lol, my hubby wants names of game characters for our babies.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Apr 6, 2013)

My tracking info updated:  weight is .5370 and it is scheduled to arrive on the 11th.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristen121 (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My name is Grace after my great grandmother, and I really like it!  It's easy to spell and say, and it's personally meaningful to me.  When I was born it wasn't popular at all - I have only ever met one or two Grace's my age... But now you hear it all the time with little girls!  I think I want to make it my daughter's middle name (if I have one)...  Right now I really like Ella for a first name.  My brother's wife is pregnant right now and I'm crossing my fingers they don't take it!  We're still about a year away from trying to conceive.
> 
> ...


I love the name Ella. I wanted to name my second DD Ella, but since I already have an Emma I thought they were too similar.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Twins are a LOT of work... thank God I had my mom who had already gone through it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  My husband said "I hope it's twins" when we found out I was pregnant.  I was horrified at the thought.. he of course got his way.  I was horrified the entire pregnancy.. worried something was going to go wrong and worrying about all that could happen.  We had to get a bigger house etc.  Thankfully they weren't horrible (colic etc) and get along pretty well.  I actually didn't like being a twin.  People were always comparing us and asking if we felt each others pain.  Our personalities are so different and then having to be tied to that person everywhere I went and share everything.. it was difficult.  We get along MUCH BETTER now that we aren't sharing a bedroom.. which we did.. until we were 22!! I hope my daughters like it more than I did!


 Oh yeah, I remember that! I also hated it when people were comparing us (like who is prettier or who did better in school). They also used to pinch me to see if my sister felt the pain which was really stupid, but we didn't mind that much... it was us against the world!




After all, our family and friends knew how different we really were and always treated us as such.. that alone made us feel special! But I have to say I really liked it when I went to college and I had my very own friends. It was always too funny when my sister's collegues would see me out in the city and yell "Katerina" and came to talk to me when I had no idea who they were! The opposite happened pretty often too! I have many funny stories to tell!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 6, 2013)

When my sister-in-law (married to my brother Ryan) was pregnant the first time around, she wanted to name the baby RyAnn Grace if it was a girl.  My mom was *horrified*.  Taking a baby's father's name and changing the spelling/capitalization is very white trash in this area, which my family is on both sides going back several generations, but my mom worked really, *really* hard to get away from that.  I think she pushed for Elizabeth, after her grandmother.  Fortunately, that baby turned out to be a boy, and although my brother did not get his wish to name the kid Angus after his hero Macgyver, he did get a close second wish:  Samuel, after Sam Beckett.  Not the playwright, even though the bro was a huge drama jock in high school**.  The main character from _Quantum Leap_.  

And then when she was pregnant the second time, she was two months along when my mom passed away, so the sil wanted to name the baby Sue in honor of my mom if it was a girl.  My brother and I had the same reaction:  She would reassemble her ashes and come back from the dead to kill you if you name your baby after her.  She *hated* her name.  And then it was another boy, and naming him after Mom would have gone into Johnny Cash territory in a bad way, and he ended up being given a name that I believe coincidentally (I keep forgetting to ask if they knew about this when they named the kidlet) was the exact same name (first, middle, *and* last) as a co-owner of a fairly legendary all-ages club from the '90s in this city.

**  At our high school, theatre people -- aka my circle of friends, although I was in jazz band rather than theatre -- referred to themselves as "drama jocks" because you could letter in drama, and they always won state drama competitions when they went to them.  We probably had the best theatre department in the state.  Our football team was famous for not winning *anything*.  I don't think they so much as scored a single point my freshman year.


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm Becky and feel like *everyone* knows a Becky.. When I call someone I don't speak with too often then I always say my last name too. I worry people will think its the wrong Becky lol With my four kiddos, I made the list of names I loved and then Hubby and I went through and decided. Hahaha


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh and I got that Survey too! It is only a monthly sub but I have been with BB for two years now.. Maybe it's for people that have been around a longer amount of time?


----------



## JamieRobinson (Apr 6, 2013)

> Soooo....I caved and resubbed. I couldn't help it. I miss BB!! No clicky truck yet though... As for all this name stuff, please, for the love of goodness, don't name your child Jamie when her Dad's name is James. I am 27 and really tired of getting things from AARP in the mail... :blink: Â Seriously though, I have the most uninventive name ever. My dad's James, mom's Susan, so I get Jamie Susan....I guess it could be worse...


 My name is Jamie and my dads name was James. Wtg Mom. Lol


----------



## SamAsh (Apr 6, 2013)

Clicky truck!! Weight is 0.5340 with projected delivery on the 11th!

I'm Samantha and have always felt torn between multiple nicknames (Sammie, Sam, etc.). Different people call me different things and sometimes it's hard to keep track haha.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 6, 2013)

No truck for me yet


----------



## Jess Bailey (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's so weird! No way could I do that. Funny weird name story: My mom works for Girl Scouts, and she had a little girl registered in a troop in one of her areas whose name was Pantera Wombledorf. Not even joking. Poor kid. She was doomed from the beginning with the Wombledorf, but then her parents had to name her Pantera. That's just mean!


Pantera Wombledorf. Was that a character in Harry Potter??

i'm yet another Jessica but have never gone by Jessi/Jesse/Jessie. Only Jess or Jessica. There's another Jessica in my dept at work so she goes by Jess and I'm Jessica but everyone ends up calling me by my last name: Bailey.


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 6, 2013)

New Spoiler up on FB:





April Box Spoiler #3! Turn back the clock with this product from a pioneering brand rooted in science and botanicals. Can you guess what it is? Hint: it combats 8 visible signs of agingâ€”and it's not for your face.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 6, 2013)

Is it...

Nexxus Hair Care Youth Renewal Rejuvenating Elixer???


----------



## gemstone (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it...
> 
> ...


----------



## sparklegirl (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is!  I just got this in my box, and I am uploading pictures as we speak!


 You got your april box already?? Lucky! I haven't even received a shipping notice yet!


----------



## JamieO (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *Pantera Wombledorf. Was that a character in Harry Potter??*
> ...


 BAHA! It should be, right? That poor, poor little girl....


----------



## gemstone (Apr 6, 2013)

My box this month:









This was wrapped around the simple product, that wasn't on the card:





But holy hell, packaging!  Look at all of the extra packaging this month, not even including the pillow pack, the box, OR the outer box:





My box weight was 0.5220


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box this month:
> 
> ...


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 6, 2013)

I really hope this makes an appearance in my box!  http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/mirenesse-glossy-kiss


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really hope this makes an appearance in my box!  http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/mirenesse-glossy-kiss


 I really like that this brand has made their way in to birchbox! I was really hoping we'd see more of them from Ipsy since I really don't like how expensive their shipping is.


----------



## TXSlainte (Apr 6, 2013)

> Ooh, new item in the shop: Â I wonder if they might be sending this out in place of the Cargo. ETA: Â I just got a survey about what sorts of promotions I might be interested in, like free sample packs with purchase, create-your-own sample packs with purchase, free bonus box with purchase, and some other things. Â I received this on my annual-subscriber account but not my monthly-subscriber account, so I think they might be thinking about ways to reward annual subscribers specifically.


 I got that email as well, but I'm just a monthly subscriber.


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box this month:
> 
> ...


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 6, 2013)

The box weight was .522 lbs





 Sad my box is too light to get this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really like that this brand has made their way in to birchbox! I was really hoping we'd see more of them from Ipsy since I really don't like how expensive their shipping is.


 I wonder if they will be adding the lip bombs to the website. I remember seeing lip bombs on someone's desk on IG. I think that was a few months back.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 6, 2013)

This is my very first box. Will I be getting what y'all call a welcome box, or will I get this month's box? If it is a welcome box, what comes in that?


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is my very first box. Will I be getting what y'all call a welcome box, or will I get this month's box? If it is a welcome box, what comes in that?


 Birchbox claimed that all new and current subscribers would receive the Women's Health box...I hope you love your first Birchbox!


----------



## gemstone (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is my very first box. Will I be getting what y'all call a welcome box, or will I get this month's box? If it is a welcome box, what comes in that?


 Welcome boxes only come with a gift subscription.  I think a while back, you could get one with a regular sub, but not anymore.


----------



## gracewilson (Apr 6, 2013)

Both boxes posted so far look great!!  I'm so glad they're sending out the Beauty Protector Spray again... I really want to try that!!  My shipping info updated.  .5300, estimated delivery on the 11th but I bet it will come on the 9th because it's usually a bit earlier than shipping says.  Based on the weights, it looks like it could be either of the boxes posted so far... or something else entirely!


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 6, 2013)

I am impressed with both boxes so far.. I am glad they are sending multiples of the foils. I don't love foils but at least if you have a few then you can actually give the product several tries!


----------



## jessicarobin (Apr 6, 2013)

I have a tracking number  but no info yet.  I'm super excited, so far all the boxes this month seem pretty decent!


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh loving loving the boxes that were recently posted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am so sad though I thought the simple would be in every box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Kinda like the razor from the summer boxes I believe. I seriously love the Simple line of products.


----------



## kamanda85 (Apr 6, 2013)

No clickey truck for me yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I would LOVE to get either of the boxes posted. This will be my 2nd month with BB and my first month with Ipsy and Beauty Box 5- but I already love the stuff in BB so much more that I think I'll only give the other 2 a couple of months to impress me instead of the original 5 I had planned- and if they don't I'll just cancel and add another BB account.


----------



## bonita22 (Apr 6, 2013)

No clicky truck for me yet. I'm really excited for this month's box. They have a lot of products I can't wait to try, hopefully I get at least one of them in my box. I've been on a health kick lately so hopefully the women's health magazine subscription will help me achieve my overall health goals.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow, I would be happy with either of the boxes posted so far, and I'd especially love to try the Beauty Protector Spray , since many of you liked it so much!


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 6, 2013)

Speaking of clicky truck, I never got an email notification. I signed onto my acct and low and behold! There's a clicky truck! My box is due to arrive until Thurs on the 11th. Right now, it's being transporting to Michigan from NJ facility. My box weighs .5250 lbs and I'm in San Francisco.


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 6, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler! Found this on instagram
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler! Found this on instagram



Look closely at the bottom of the box; that's for members who have been with Birchbox for one year with annual subscription, not monthly. Look at the card reading upside down.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Look closely at the bottom of the box; that's for members who have been with Birchbox for one year with annual subscription, not monthly. Look at the card reading upside down.


 I'm not so sure about that. That snippet of text could be talking about anything really. As far as I know they got rid of the anniversary boxes monthssss ago.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 6, 2013)

> Look closely at the bottom of the box; that's for members who have been with Birchbox for one year with annual subscription, not monthly. Look at the card reading upside down.


 I think that card says something like:


Spoiler



Special for Birchbox members: One-year subscription to _Women's Health_ magazine.


That's something that they said was going out to all subscribers.


----------



## kamanda85 (Apr 6, 2013)

Is that the card for the magazine subscription?

Edit: I meant to quote the picture above- it seems like I'm not the only one that thought this.


----------



## gemstone (Apr 6, 2013)

My box had the free subscription card, and it's my on my secondary account I opened in December.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 6, 2013)

Does it have a code to redeem online?  Or is it something you have to mail in?  TIA!



> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box had the free subscription card, and it's my on my secondary account I opened in December.


----------



## cbs73 (Apr 6, 2013)

To hop on the Name Game wagon, I'm a Courtney.  I grew up hating my name because as a kid in the 70's and 80's, I could get nothing with my name on it.  Either stores would not carry the name plate/pencils/barrettes or I would have to get it special ordered and by the time it arrived, we all moved on to something else.   When I hit high school, I fell in love with it and really hit my stride in college thanks to Courtney Love (yes, I just said that).  Now.....ugh.  Every time I give my name to someone, they always go, "With a K like Kourtney Kardashian?"  Um no.  NOTHING like that person who is only famous because her sister got peed on in a sex tape and is currently faking a pregnancy with a rapper who can't stand to be with her.

Anyway.  I got my clicky truck updated!  .5610 and it will arrive Thursday.  Does anyone have any idea when the boxes will go up?


----------



## gemstone (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does it have a code to redeem online?  Or is it something you have to mail in?  TIA!


 It's a card you mail in.

Also, there is an option on the card to receive a refund if you chose not to redeem the subscription.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks!



> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's a card you mail in.
> 
> Also, there is an option on the card to receive a refund if you chose not to redeem the subscription.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 6, 2013)

Just got my shipping notice!  It is 0.5470 projected delivery date of 4/11/13 (which means 2 days after).  Woo hoo!


----------



## kimmyduhh (Apr 6, 2013)

Eeeee! I got my shipping notice!! 0.553 is the weight! Estimated delivery date of the 11th!!!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box this month:
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like a neat box! Even though I know packaging is so wasteful/excessive, I have such an affinity for packaging. I usually end up accidentally horarding packaging I like.


 I'm glad I'm not the only one who does this, it drives my hubby insane.


----------



## Meshybelle (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would not mind getting this box.


 Nice box!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really hope this makes an appearance in my box!  http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/new/mirenesse-glossy-kiss


 Me too, I really want to try it.


----------



## Meshybelle (Apr 6, 2013)

Got my shipping notice. It hasn't updated yet  though.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The box weight was .522 lbs
> ...


----------



## nikkimouse (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm Nicole Super common name I actually think it was the #1 name the year I was born (1981). The names I picked out for children when i was younger were not common (Sophia, Isabella, Anastasia) now they are becoming very popular names so i need to pick something else if and when i have kids.

OAN: My truck is clicky!!!!!  This is my 5th box (wow time is flying)  and this is the first time if has been clicky before the 10th.


----------



## Meshybelle (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box this month:
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 6, 2013)

Me with my clicky truck:






Doesn't he know it's time to be clicky?


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Apr 6, 2013)

Got a shipping notice! Mine weighs .5660  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## antonella (Apr 6, 2013)

Finally! I got my clicky truck first time my bb has shipped early in like six months


----------



## JC327 (Apr 6, 2013)

Seems like they are early on shipping this month. My truck is not clicky but I do have a tracking number and my box weight is: 0.5590.

The sad part is my March BB is not even here yet



.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 6, 2013)

no tracking yet for me. i know its still early, but i wonder if it's because i'm getting the nailpolish, which is usually slower to ship i think.


----------



## Sputinka (Apr 6, 2013)

I would love to get that simple product. And I have shipping info! .5540 and due April 9. Yay!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Apr 6, 2013)

Waah no clicky truck!! *Stomps around* Oh well, I was spoiled last month and got mine early. Need to be patient.


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 6, 2013)

I am impressed with boxes so far! One is already ruled out for me though. So my main box has shipped with a delivery date of April 11th (so most likely the 9th or 10th) and is .537! My second box also shipped and says April 11th!!! Two in one day!!??? This one is a weight of .523 so at least they are different boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Super duper excited!


----------



## sarahmatz (Apr 6, 2013)

My box weight is 0.5340 and it should arrive on the 11th, although it usually shows up earlier than exprected! Does anyone have the links to the boxes? (Even though I'm sure they are still not up, just want the links for future use) ðŸ˜‹


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 6, 2013)

I don't have a clicky truck or shipping conf, which is fine because it's early. But my CC was charged on the first and there's no order in the system. Last month, the order showed on the 3rd, even tho it didn't ship til the 12th. Does the order usually show up only when box ships, or should my account show an order? This is only my second month, so I just want to be sure it's OK. Thanks.


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 6, 2013)

no clicky truck or email for me 





stalking birchbox LOL


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

I HAVE CLICKY TRUCK!!!  





.5820 lbs, expected delivery 4/11, but it usually arrives earlier.  I've had very good luck with getting tracking information before the 10th.  Yay Birchbox!  I'm so happy that the boxes I've seen so far are awesome... I can't wait!


----------



## dd62 (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't have a clicky truck or shipping conf, which is fine because it's early. But my CC was charged on the first and there's no order in the system.
> 
> Last month, the order showed on the 3rd, even tho it didn't ship til the 12th. Does the order usually show up only when box ships, or should my account show an order? This is only my second month, so I just want to be sure it's OK. Thanks.


It will not show your monthly box order on the order page. It will only show the first time you signed up. As long as you have been charged, you are fine.


----------



## allthingsaimee (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My name is Aimee. I'm named after one of my great grandmothers. I like my name, but I get really tired of people misspelling it all the time.
> 
> My truck isn't clicky yet either.


 I'm an Aimee too!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Everyone misspells it - even some members of my extended family.  

Anyone know if there is a good promo code that works right now?


----------



## avonleabelle (Apr 6, 2013)

No clicky truck for me yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh well I should be getting my sample society box on Monday to play with.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol, my hubby wants names of game characters for our babies.





> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, please tell me he was joking.


 We are in no way ready for children, and I think my husband wanting to name a kid "Ransom Human-Animal" is just an indication of that.



When he was younger he was in a band called the Ransoms. 

No indication of shipping info on either of my accounts yet, but the boxes are looking pretty awesome!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 6, 2013)

In other news: birchbox appears to be doing 4 items for the upcoming discovery dash

via facebook:

Quote: Get ready to score a sweet discount on four products we l-o-v-e. We'll tell you more tomorrow morning (be sure to check back!). In the meantime, here are some clues:1) This will give you a 24K effect.2) A sweet spritz named after an Egyptian mythological bird.3) The easiest way to get spring nail art design.4) With a pattern inspired by the runways, these secure hair sans creases.


----------



## barbyechick (Apr 6, 2013)

Updated shipping to April 11 with weight 0.5360 to San Francisco area. love the two boxes so far!

We've gotten Birchbox man and other orders and it's usually right on the dot, never a day early but maybe this month will be different


----------



## hiheather (Apr 6, 2013)

Still no clicky truck.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 6, 2013)

I know most of you aren't fans of Twistbands, but the 12-pack lace Twistbands are half price right now.  The 6-pack is $14, so getting 12 for $2 less is a fantastic deal.


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 6, 2013)

Mine weighs .5420 and should be here the 11th. Sometimes they get here a day early. This might be the first month where I actually don't know what I'm getting in my Birchbox.


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 6, 2013)

> It will not show your monthly box order on the order page. It will only show the first time you signed up. As long as you have been charged, you are fine.


 Thanks and phew. I figured it was something like that. Another noob question; whats the "discovery dash"? Thanks!


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 if only it was a headband. i wear my headband from last month's box religiously.  My hair is still kinda short from chopping it all off six months ago, but it's long enough for a headband.


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> if only it was a headband. i wear my headband from last month's box religiously.  My hair is still kinda short from chopping it all off six months ago, but it's long enough for a headband.


 I love mine too.  I keep one next to my sink and one near my makeup to use in the morning when I apply my makeup.  It's nice not to worry about ponytail and headband creases.  They also look better than my bazillion Goody Ouchless hair ties.


----------



## astokes (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In other news: birchbox appears to be doing 4 items for the upcoming discovery dash
> 
> ...


----------



## lolas (Apr 6, 2013)

> Clicky truck!! Weight is 0.5340 with projected delivery on the 11th! I'm Samantha and have always felt torn between multiple nicknames (Sammie, Sam, etc.). Different people call me different things and sometimes it's hard to keep track haha.


 Box twins! I get mine on the 11th.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 6, 2013)

#1:  My guess is Lucy B bronzing shimmer oil.  It's fairly new, and it does contain gold.  There's a Nuxe oil that also contains gold, but I received it in my December 2011 box, and that seems far too way-back for them to bother with now.

ETA:  Anyone else notice the promotion of the bonus shop in their shipping email but also notice there are still no Pick Two packs?


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> #1:  My guess is Lucy B bronzing shimmer oil.  It's fairly new, and it does contain gold.  There's a Nuxe oil that also contains gold, but I received it in my December 2011 box, and that seems far too way-back for them to bother with now.
> 
> ETA:  Anyone else notice the promotion of the bonus shop in their shipping email but also notice there are still no Pick Two packs?


 It's a shame it hasn't gotten better reviews.


----------



## MrsMeow (Apr 6, 2013)

My secondary account has a clicky truck, but no tracking information.  My main account has no clicky truck, and this makes me happy.  This is my first month getting 2 boxes, and I'm all paranoid I'll get the same one.  So I'm hoping my main account doesn't get a clicky truck for a couple days.


----------



## astokes (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JimmyJazz (Apr 6, 2013)

No Clicky Truck.

My Flat Stanley purchase is still hanging out in NOLA - Maybe it has run amuck and is going around flashing people on Bourbon Street...


----------



## sparklegirl (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Where do you find them on the website? If i search for twistband this doesnt come up


----------



## tasertag (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box this month:
> 
> ...


----------



## saidfreeze (Apr 6, 2013)

Welp... It looks like I may be getting dupes! Box #2 is .5875 and #1 is .5860


----------



## bonita22 (Apr 6, 2013)

Clicky truck finally updated! I haven't received a shipping email yet. My weight is .5560 and it should be here 4/12 hopefully sooner.


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had a shimmer oil like that one from Lancome years ago and it just glitter bombed everything I touched. I was like King Midas. Lol






 I really need to try this.  



> Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where do you find them on the website? If i search for twistband this doesnt come up


 You can either go to Brands &gt; Twistband or Shop &gt; Hair &gt; Accessories &amp; Tools


----------



## tasertag (Apr 6, 2013)

> Where do you find them on the website? If i search for twistband this doesnt come up


 You can find it here: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/twistband-lace-12-pack


----------



## sparklegirl (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks.

Weird, I don't see the 12-pack of the lace twistbands. Maybe they sold out due to 1/2 price. I don't know what a discovery dash is but maybe that has something to do with it.

I found a full-size bottle of benetint that I bought a whole ago. I noticed it looks a little cloudy, does this mean it should be tossed?


----------



## tulosai (Apr 6, 2013)

Still no clicky truck.  I also don't have an order number yet under 'purchase activity' but my card was charged several days ago (probably april 1 but definitely no later than the 2nd).

Should I be concerned?


----------



## jams (Apr 6, 2013)

yay! one of my boxes shipped! projected delivery date of 4/12 but its only about two hours away so I hope it comes sooner. Weight is .5750- hopefully its a good one!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 6, 2013)

> Still no clicky truck. Â I also don't have an order number yet under 'purchase activity' but my card was charged several days ago (probably april 1 but definitely no later than the 2nd). Should I be concerned?


 Nope, this is perfectly normal. At this point in the month, probably half -- or even fewer than that -- of all subscribers have tracking numbers.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To hop on the Name Game wagon, I'm a Courtney.  I grew up hating my name because as a kid in the 70's and 80's, I could get nothing with my name on it.  Either stores would not carry the name plate/pencils/barrettes or I would have to get it special ordered and by the time it arrived, we all moved on to something else.   When I hit high school, I fell in love with it and really hit my stride in college thanks to Courtney Love (yes, I just said that).  Now.....ugh.  Every time I give my name to someone, they always go, "With a K like Kourtney Kardashian?"  Um no.  NOTHING like that person who is only famous because her sister got peed on in a sex tape and is currently faking a pregnancy with a rapper who can't stand to be with her.
> 
> Anyway.  I got my clicky truck updated!  .5610 and it will arrive Thursday.  Does anyone have any idea when the boxes will go up?


um, is that CM Punk giving you a squeeze in your pic? if so, i'm very jealous.


----------



## ashleyanner (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> um, is that CM Punk giving you a squeeze in your pic? if so, i'm very jealous.


 Sure looks like it!  If so...that's pretty nifty.  I don't like listening to what he has to say, but I love watching him play with his lip ring while he talks.


----------



## nikkimouse (Apr 6, 2013)

My boox is .543 and due to me on the 12. I'm wondering if I can be good not look at the bb site to see what i'm getting when it updates on the 10.


----------



## meriana (Apr 7, 2013)

My box shipped! .5530, to arrive on the 11th. Excited!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 7, 2013)

I need to stop obsessively checking my birchbox account. Like, I know it's not going to ship at 12:47am, but I feel the need to look anyway bahah.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 7, 2013)

wow my bb is my city already. it shouldn't be here until wednesday. crossing my fingers that it'll get here tomorrow.


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> um, is that CM Punk giving you a squeeze in your pic? if so, i'm very jealous.


 Looks like it! So cool to see more ladies who love makeup and wrestling. I don't feel so alone now. 



> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow my bb is my city already. it shouldn't be here until wednesday. crossing my fingers that it'll get here tomorrow.


 You get mail on Sundays? o_0


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You get mail on Sundays? o_0





> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow my bb is my city already. it shouldn't be here until wednesday. crossing my fingers that it'll get here tomorrow.


 Lol! thats what i thought too. then for a second i thought maybe quene8106 is in like a future land (think, time zones) where "tomorrow" would make sense. i dont know whats wrong with me.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 7, 2013)

well "tomorrow" technically is monday for EST.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm in Virginia (est) and I wrote this less than a hour ago so yes tomorrow as in Monday. Sorry for the confusion, lol


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm in Virginia (est) and I wrote this less than a hour ago so yes tomorrow as in Monday. Sorry for the confusion, lol


 Well, I'm dumb. I don't count it as the next day until the sun's up, so it's still "today" from midnight until around five in the morning. My bad. :/


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 7, 2013)

> well "tomorrow" technically is monday for EST.





> I'm in Virginia (est) and I wrote this less than a hour ago so yes tomorrow as in Monday. Sorry for the confusion, lol


 Haha! I think that's what I meant by my brain thinking of some future twilight zone of "tomorrow's". Hey, gimme a crazy lady break its 2 am on a Saturday and I spent it writing a paper and studying because my friends decided to stop calling me (edited to remove the  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> face since I'm on my iPhone and I forgot that that emoticon turns into a really weird tongue ) I hope your box comes soon!


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box this month:
> 
> ...


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To hop on the Name Game wagon, I'm a Courtney.  I grew up hating my name because as a kid in the 70's and 80's, I could get nothing with my name on it.  Either stores would not carry the name plate/pencils/barrettes or I would have to get it special ordered and by the time it arrived, we all moved on to something else.   When I hit high school, I fell in love with it and really hit my stride in college thanks to Courtney Love (yes, I just said that).  Now.....ugh.  Every time I give my name to someone, they always go, "With a K like Kourtney Kardashian?"  Um no.  NOTHING like that person who is only famous because her sister got peed on in a sex tape and is currently faking a pregnancy with a rapper who can't stand to be with her.
> 
> Anyway.  I got my clicky truck updated!  .5610 and it will arrive Thursday.  Does anyone have any idea when the boxes will go up?


 HAHAHAH I've been hanging out with Kylie and Kendall this weekend. They are super duper sweet, and Kim is 100% preggos. I totally respect that some people don't like certain celebs, but nasty rumors are nasty.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Welp... It looks like I may be getting dupes! Box #2 is .5875 and #1 is .5860


 Well my emails came at exactly the same minute... so I may have dupes, BUT the weights are .5250 and .5370, so I am unsure what this means! Guess I'll be waiting til the 10th.


----------



## mckondik (Apr 7, 2013)

Name game:  I'm another early Meghan whose Mom saw her name in a book.   with the 'h' in my name I got a lot of interesting early childhood valentine's like  to Meg'ham'  or Meg 'hand'.  



 I knew no one with my name for many years and was so sad not to have any junky personalized items like souvenir  license plates  Then, when I hit college, there was a veritable explosion of Megans/Meghans/Meagans.  When people hear my name they expect a 20 something. I'm not one.   





My box is due Friday with a weight of .5820    I already have box envy of the boxes I've seen!   I may have to get a 2nd subscription. eeek!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 7, 2013)

Not sure if someone posted this yet, but here's the discovery dash link from the e-mail

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/24-hour-discovery-dash?utm_source=Sailthru&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=040113_MarchBoxRecipients&amp;utm_campaign=040513_W_Subs_DiscoveryDash&amp;utm_content=B


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You get mail on Sundays? o_0


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 Ahhh THANK YOU for posting this. All I could think of while reading that conversation.


----------



## MrsMeow (Apr 7, 2013)

I have box weight on account #2 - .5530!  Projected to get here the 12th.  Wooohooo!


----------



## gemstone (Apr 7, 2013)

> Is the face wash in a little pot? I can't make heads or tails of that packaging.Â


 Yup, it's similar to the container the dirt scrub and the mox botanicals was sent out in.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 7, 2013)

Got shipping for my first account! .6267! Nothing yet for my second one. : D


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box this month:













This was wrapped around the simple product, that wasn't on the card:





But holy hell, packaging!  Look at all of the extra packaging this month, not even including the pillow pack, the box, OR the outer box:





My box weight was 0.5220
Nice box! I say that cuz of the Mirenesse product ofc, I would SO love that!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 7, 2013)

I literally just skipped from page 18 to here, I have no time to read through all that(sorry) I had such a shitty day yesterday, the forums were not even a possibility lol so sorry if I repeat or ask something that was already mentioned  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No clicky truck or shipping email for me yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jkwynn (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I literally just skipped from page 18 to here, I have no time to read through all that(sorry) I had such a shitty day yesterday, the forums were not even a possibility lol so sorry if I repeat or ask something that was already mentioned  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No clicky truck or shipping email for me yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hope you have a much better today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristen121 (Apr 7, 2013)

Got my shipping e-mail yesterday! Box weight is 0.5480 and scheduled for delivery on the 11th.


----------



## Moonittude (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, they got me.

I ordered the LaRocca Champagne and Shimmer Supreme Creme and threw in a Madewell nail file for free shipping. I used $10 worth of points (so much for saving up) and got it all for $14.

I just kept thinking how nice it would be to wear on my legs this summer to sort of disguise what's left of my eczema. I'm super pale and don't like to tan or bronze, so I could use a little help. But you know, I don't want to look glittery.

Congrats on clicky trucks, those of you who have them. Mine isn't, yet. But those boxes we've seen so far don't really look like my ideal box, anyway. I forgot how close we were getting to the tenth. You know, I enjoy seeing my box contents online, before I get it in the mail. I really like studying each product online, before holding it in my hand. I think it makes me happier with my boxes to anticipate a little more.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I literally just skipped from page 18 to here, I have no time to read through all that(sorry) I had such a shitty day yesterday, the forums were not even a possibility lol so sorry if I repeat or ask something that was already mentioned  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No clicky truck or shipping email for me yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You didn't miss much! A second spoiler, and those couple of boxes that have already been received. Also there's four discovery dashes going on right now if you're interested in that. Hope everything gets better


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 7, 2013)

I canceled all my subs for the month of April  - 2 Birchboxes, Sample Society and Glossybox, because I just have so much stuff that I need to use up.  A week after I canceled them all I couldn't stand it anymore and reactivated just one Birchbox account.  I love Birchbox! 

This might be old news, but I was just on the Birchbox website and noticed that there is now an option to save items to "Favorites" like Sephora's Shopping List.  I love this feature!


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, they got me.
> 
> ...


 Please let me know how it works on your legs.  I thought about getting it and then I was skeptical of it because of my eczema.  I use this daily moisture by nivea and it calmed down my breakouts.  I'm also super pale as well. I left NYC for a college town surrounded by mountains and my color is gone, lol.


----------



## Moonittude (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Please let me know how it works on your legs.  I thought about getting it and then I was skeptical of it because of my eczema.  I use this daily moisture by nivea and it calmed down my breakouts.  I'm also super pale as well. I left NYC for a college town surrounded by mountains and my color is gone, lol.


Will do. I've never tried Nivea. I use Aveeno with oatmeal, because that's what my doctor recommended. My eczema is related to allergy/hives, so it might be different from yours. The bumps are almost gone, right now, thank goodness, but I can still kind of see where they were. I'm a little bit concerned that I could be too sensitive for the creme, because some people in the reviews are saying the fragrance is strong. I hope it's a natural fragrance.


----------



## gemstone (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Will do. I've never tried Nivea. I use Aveeno with oatmeal, because that's what my doctor recommended. My eczema is related to allergy/hives, so it might be different from yours. The bumps are almost gone, right now, thank goodness, but I can still kind of see where they were. I'm a little bit concerned that I could be too sensitive for the creme, because some people in the reviews are saying the fragrance is strong. I hope it's a natural fragrance.


 At least birchbox is good about returns.  Although if I were you, I would wait to use the nail file until after you know for sure about the lotion, so you can return both for the full points/cash that you spent, because sometimes their algorithm for it is a little wonky. (unless you really want that nail file, but it seemed like you only got it because of shipping).


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 7, 2013)

I bought the twistbands last night, I couldn't help it Plus free shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Will do. I've never tried Nivea. I use Aveeno with oatmeal, because that's what my doctor recommended. My eczema is related to allergy/hives, so it might be different from yours. The bumps are almost gone, right now, thank goodness, but I can still kind of see where they were. I'm a little bit concerned that I could be too sensitive for the creme, because some people in the reviews are saying the fragrance is strong. I hope it's a natural fragrance.


 I know it probably doesn't help much, but I have read that for skin products, being natural doesn't mean that they will not cause problems. Especially for people with allergies, since a lot of allergies are caused by natural elements, like pollen from flowers e.t.c. I guess all someone can do is learn through trial and error, or know exactly what causes the allergies and study the ingredients in each product to avoid them.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know it probably doesn't help much, but I have read that for skin products, being natural doesn't mean that they will not cause problems. Especially for people with allergies, since a lot of allergies are caused by natural elements, like pollen from flowers e.t.c. I guess all someone can do is learn through trial and error, or know exactly what causes the allergies and study the ingredients in each product to avoid them.


 Just from my own personal experience, what you said is true, at least for me.  I had the reaction from hell from One Love Organics and a few other all natural and organic products, but can use most products that contain synthetic ingredients.  I think most of the lotions and potions that contain synthetic ingredients are engineered to be hypo-allergenic.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## JC327 (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I literally just skipped from page 18 to here, I have no time to read through all that(sorry) I had such a shitty day yesterday, the forums were not even a possibility lol so sorry if I repeat or ask something that was already mentioned  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No clicky truck or shipping email for me yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hope today is a much better day for you.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hope you have a much better today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You didn't miss much! A second spoiler, and those couple of boxes that have already been received. Also there's four discovery dashes going on right now if you're interested in that. Hope everything gets better


 I did see the spoiler and the boxes XD



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hope today is a much better day for you.


 Thank you guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's somewhat better, sometimes there's people that is just evill lol


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 OMG! I remember this...I feel so old. I was in the 5th grade when my teacher introduces us to Harry Potter. At that moment I knew I was going to marry Harry Potter lol.

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I did see the spoiler and the boxes XD
> ...


 Don't worry about evil people they always end up getting what they deserve.


----------



## kamanda85 (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I bought the twistbands last night, I couldn't help it
> 
> Plus free shipping


 I had to buy the twistbands too- I'm just hoping that I like them since I've never gotten the chance to try them. I'm always sticking just a plain hairtie on my wrist though, so at least these will look better.

I also had to buy the nail kit. I have a sister who is turning 13 at the end of the month, and I'm thinking that the kit plus some twistbands and maybe an iTune gift card will make a great gift!


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't worry about evil people they always end up getting what they deserve.


 Karma is a wonderful thing!


----------



## Moonittude (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know it probably doesn't help much, but I have read that for skin products, being natural doesn't mean that they will not cause problems. Especially for people with allergies, since a lot of allergies are caused by natural elements, like pollen from flowers e.t.c. I guess all someone can do is learn through trial and error, or know exactly what causes the allergies and study the ingredients in each product to avoid them.


I believe that is true for some people, but I have a pretty big collection of essential oils, none of which have ever given me problems. And I use a lot of natural products and don't generally have a problem with them. Mostly my problems are with cleaning products, and sometimes products that are heavily synthetically fragranced, like Tide. When I stick to brands like Pacifica, EO, Nature's Gate, or Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab which are mostly natural, I rarely have a problem. But I rarely have a problem with skin care products. I notice I am sometimes allergic to The Body Shop and I had a reaction to the Julep cuticle stick, and once due to one specific brand of violet lip balm but that is rare. I do believe those reactions were due to synthetic fragrance. I often wear synthetic perfumes without a problem, like whatever strikes my fancy at Sephora, so who knows.


----------



## cbs73 (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sure looks like it!  If so...that's pretty nifty.  I don't like listening to what he has to say, but I love watching him play with his lip ring while he talks.


 Why, yes, yes it is the CM Punk.  I was at a restaurant having dinner with my girlfriends when I spied a cute guy out of the corner of my eye as he walked in.  As he walked past, it hit me that it was him and I literally lost my sh*t.  He's my favorite, and not just because he's a Chicago boy.  I stopped him as he was coming back from the men's room and asked him for an autograph.  He was so super nice and gracious.  He was a little taken aback that a girl in a little black dress, Hunter boots and and LV bag up on the table with a copy of the Economist hanging out it was a fan.  I think it was because I have all my teeth.  He lives right near me too....see him when he's in town, which isn't often.  I have his shirt on for Wrestlemania tonight.  

(why, yes my geek hand is strong)

Now....back to the topic at hand....when are those stinkin' boxes going to go up?????  My favorite part, aside from opening my box, is trying to figure out which box I get!


----------



## saidfreeze (Apr 7, 2013)

Wouldn't mind this box I found on Instagram



Spoiler


----------



## sarahmatz (Apr 7, 2013)

> Wouldn't mind this box I found on Instagram
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 I think that was just a special one they gave out at the Barry's Bootcamp event they were a part of ðŸ˜­


----------



## ashleyanner (Apr 7, 2013)

> Why, yes, yes it is the CM Punk. Â I was at a restaurant having dinner with my girlfriends when I spied a cute guy out of the corner of my eye as he walked in. Â As he walked past, it hit me that it was him and I literally lost my sh*t. Â He's my favorite, and not just because he's a Chicago boy. Â I stopped him as he was coming back from the men's room and asked him for an autograph. Â He was so super nice and gracious. Â He was a little taken aback that a girl in a little black dress, Hunter boots and and LV bag up on the table with a copy of the Economist hanging out it was a fan. Â I think it was because I have all my teeth. Â He lives right near me too....see him when he's in town, which isn't often. Â I have his shirt on for Wrestlemania tonight. Â  (why, yes my geek hand is strong) Now....back to the topic at hand....when are those stinkin' boxes going to go up????? Â My favorite part, aside from opening my box, is trying to figure out which box I get!Â


 That is just too neat! Glad to hear he was nice in person...he plays the butthead card so well on tv sometimes, it's hard to imagine him any other way. And I'm sad I have to miss wrestlemania tonight...I just have basic cable and we are such a small, crummy town "sports" bars won't have it on. I've been checking the box pages religiously and I still haven't seen any updates. My guess is that the URL was switched up again this month and I haven't been able to figure what they may have switched to.


----------



## saidfreeze (Apr 7, 2013)

> I think that was just a special one they gave out at the Barry's Bootcamp event they were a part of ðŸ˜­


 ugh never mind then! That is a bummer.


----------



## lolas (Apr 7, 2013)

> Please let me know how it works on your legs. Â I thought about getting it and then I was skeptical of it because of my eczema. Â I use this daily moisture by nivea and it calmed down my breakouts. Â I'm also super pale as well. I left NYC for a college town surrounded by mountains and my color is gone, lol.


 You both should try First Aid Beauty's Ultra Repair Cream. You can get it at Sephora. I had horrible eczema on my legs...they were so itchy and they just looked like a battlefield. 2 weeks of the ultra repair cream and I was not ashamed to wear skirts or shorts anymore. A lifesaver! Worth every penny. I use it everyday to prevent any flare ups.


----------



## Kaylay (Apr 7, 2013)

No clicky trucks still for any accounts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lolas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You both should try First Aid Beauty's Ultra Repair Cream. You can get it at Sephora. I had horrible eczema on my legs...they were so itchy and they just looked like a battlefield. 2 weeks of the ultra repair cream and I was not ashamed to wear skirts or shorts anymore. A lifesaver! Worth every penny. I use it everyday to prevent any flare ups.


 I purchased the small tube of First Aid Beauty Ultra Repair Cream when it was on sale at Sephora and I needed something extra to get me to free shipping.  It sat in my bathroom cabinet for a few months until I had a rash that left my skin ultra dry, flakey, peeling and overly sensitive.  It worked wonders!  I keep a tube on hand now, just in case.


----------



## Meshybelle (Apr 7, 2013)

My box weighs, 0.5580. That's the heaviest box I have gotten in a long time. I can't wait to see whats in it!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't worry about evil people they always end up getting what they deserve.





> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Karma is a wonderful thing!


 I really hope so  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Though I hope that in the mean time they don't destroy my relationship :S


----------



## SamAsh (Apr 7, 2013)

On the subject of skin, does anyone know what works well to get rid of keratosis pilaris aka "chicken skin?" I have had that on my upper arms forever and I'd love to get rid of it before summer comes around.


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 7, 2013)

> On the subject of skin, does anyone know what works well to get rid of keratosis pilaris aka "chicken skin?" I have had that on my upper arms forever and I'd love to get rid of it before summer comes around.


 I found the microdermamitt that I got in a birchbox coupled with really good moisturizers helps tremendously!!! When I use that and coconut oil daily, my skin feels great - it takes about two weeks (for me) to show rally improvement, but as long as I keep at it, the routine keeps it at bay!


----------



## birchhughes (Apr 7, 2013)

> On the subject of skin, does anyone know what works well to get rid of keratosis pilaris aka "chicken skin?" I have had that on my upper arms forever and I'd love to get rid of it before summer comes around.


 I have that too and use scrubs to exfoliate really well and then moisturize moisturize moisturize! I have tried and like the KP Duty scrub, a little goes a long way which is great because it is pricey. I have been using Avene body oil on my arms and they are so soft. Other scrubs I like are salt scrubs from philosophy and the body shop. I also love the bloody shops body butter.


----------



## birchhughes (Apr 7, 2013)

> I have that too and use scrubs to exfoliate really well and then moisturize moisturize moisturize! I have tried and like the KP Duty scrub, a little goes a long way which is great because it is pricey. I have been using Avene body oil on my arms and they are so soft. Other scrubs I like are salt scrubs from philosophy and the body shop. I also love the bloody shops body butter.


. That should read The Body Shop body butter, not bloody shop lol


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mckondik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Name game:  I'm another early Meghan whose Mom saw her name in a book.   with the 'h' in my name I got a lot of interesting early childhood valentine's like  to Meg'ham'  or Meg 'hand'.
> 
> ...


 Twinsies!!! That's my box weight!  It's supposed to be delivered on 4/11, what does your shipping say?


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kaylay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> No clicky trucks still for any accounts


Me either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


No clicky truck for me, either.  I'm hoping tomorrow is the day!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 7, 2013)

I have a truck but no tracking number


----------



## OiiO (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On the subject of skin, does anyone know what works well to get rid of keratosis pilaris aka "chicken skin?" I have had that on my upper arms forever and I'd love to get rid of it before summer comes around.


 I heard CeraVe lotion works really well for that, you should google some reviews.


----------



## Moonittude (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lolas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You both should try First Aid Beauty's Ultra Repair Cream. You can get it at Sephora. I had horrible eczema on my legs...they were so itchy and they just looked like a battlefield. 2 weeks of the ultra repair cream and I was not ashamed to wear skirts or shorts anymore. A lifesaver! Worth every penny. I use it everyday to prevent any flare ups.


Thank you! I will try it. I think I had a sample, but I thought it was some kid of first aid thing, so I used it for an incident when I scraped my ankle and was bleeding. It worked really well for that. lol


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 7, 2013)

Totally random, but, do all of the complainers on the BB facebook page drive you insane or is it just me?!

If you don't like the items you're receiving, CANCEL!!  It seems so easy to me


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 7, 2013)

Speaking of facebook complainers, Some people just love to complain - I feel sorry for them.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 7, 2013)

Broke down and purchased the color club nail art kit that was on sale for $16- I am so weak...


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 7, 2013)

I did notice a lot of complaining. So cancel. It's a freaking beauty box. What do you expect?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I really hope so  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Though I hope that in the mean time they don't destroy my relationship :S


I really hate it when people are like that. There's a girl I know who I THOUGHT was my friend, turns out I misjudged her completely and she nearly ruined my relationship with my hubby...ended up being a huge drama. What's worse is she's married to my hubby's best friend, so I don't want to come between the two of them or ruin their friendship, so I remain civil and polite with her. People create such unnecessary drama...don't let it get you down, girlie!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I really hate it when people are like that. There's a girl I know who I THOUGHT was my friend, turns out I misjudged her completely and she nearly ruined my relationship with my hubby...ended up being a huge drama. What's worse is she's married to my hubby's best friend, so I don't want to come between the two of them or ruin their friendship, so I remain civil and polite with her. People create such unnecessary drama...don't let it get you down, girlie!


 Yeah in my case it's the bf's mom...so they are someone that matters, not to me, but to him ofc. I don't get why people add drama to their life! And thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm trying not to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 7, 2013)

> On the subject of skin, does anyone know what works well to get rid of keratosis pilaris aka "chicken skin?" I have had that on my upper arms forever and I'd love to get rid of it before summer comes around.


 My daughter and I have it, her dermatologist suggested exfoliation and Am-Lactin or CereVe. I prefer exfoliating and I use Aveeno lotion with a bit of this body oil mixed together (got it at target) http://www.jrwatkins.com/jrwatkins/productdetail.cfm?Product=E127C4DC-AE83-195D-F7982A5DEEDBDD0C&amp;Country=USA


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah in my case it's the bf's mom...so they are someone that matters, not to me, but to him ofc. I don't get why people add drama to their life! And thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm trying not to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


OH! You definitely need a hug...



My mother-in-law definitely loves to add drama and difficulty to my life. Is your bf an only child?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OH! You definitely need a hug...
> ...


 Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . No, he has an older sister, but he had a kidney transplant...so I guess that kinda would make it the same? don't know if you get what I mean. She's just SO difficult! Ugh


----------



## SarahAlly01 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . No, he has an older sister, but he had a kidney transplant...so I guess that kinda would make it the same? don't know if you get what I mean. She's just SO difficult! Ugh


 I just had a kidney transplant in January. How old was he when he had his? I'm always curious about younger people having transplants because it's usually old people.When I was on dialysis I was literally the youngest person there by like 60 years. lol


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 8, 2013)

I cannot stand drama!!! I work in a small salon full of drama seekers though. I was recently promoted to salon manager and hoping its less dramatic in my new salon, but I am sure it will be just as bad.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I really hope so  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Though I hope that in the mean time they don't destroy my relationship :S


 I hope those people don't succeed.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Totally random, but, do all of the complainers on the BB facebook page drive you insane or is it just me?!
> 
> If you don't like the items you're receiving, CANCEL!!  It seems so easy to me


----------



## JC327 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . No, he has an older sister, but he had a kidney transplant...so I guess that kinda would make it the same? don't know if you get what I mean. She's just SO difficult! Ugh


 Sometimes mother in laws can be difficult, I am lucky I get along with mine. My hubby is the baby so she is definitely over protective of him.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I cannot stand drama!!! I work in a small salon full of drama seekers though. I was recently promoted to salon manager and hoping its less dramatic in my new salon, but I am sure it will be just as bad.


 I avoid drama seekers like the plague.  Hopefully there will be less drama in your new salon.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah in my case it's the bf's mom...so they are someone that matters, not to me, but to him ofc. I don't get why people add drama to their life! And thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm trying not to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh, that is the WORST!  I'm very lucky to get along with my MIL, but so many of my friends have difficulties with theirs and I just don't understand why the moms act the way they do.  I have two little boys and I am DETERMINED to be a good MIL someday!  I hope that the situation gets better for you!  And we're always here for hugs! 








> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I cannot stand drama!!! I work in a small salon full of drama seekers though. I was recently promoted to salon manager and hoping its less dramatic in my new salon, but I am sure it will be just as bad.


 Congrats on your promotion!  At least you'll be in charge of the drama now!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Apr 8, 2013)

New to MUT! This will be my third Birchbox-- total shipping weight .5920!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldenmeans (Apr 8, 2013)

Still no clicky truck/ shipping email _and _it's Monday?


----------



## bonita22 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Yeah in my case it's the bf's mom...so they are someone that matters, not to me, but to him ofc. I don't get why people add drama to their life! And thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm trying not to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I know how you feel, my MIL is a very difficult person. She's one of those moms that thinks no one is good enough for any of her sons and therefore tries to drive the wives away. I usually just ignore her nastiness and for the most part it works. I wish you luck with your boyfriend's mom. I hope she's not as bad as my MIL. Sometimes Mom's do things they think is in their son's best interest and don't realize it might hurt them and their significant others.


----------



## bonita22 (Apr 8, 2013)

> New to MUT! This will be my third Birchbox-- total shipping weight .5920!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Sounds like you might be getting a good box!


----------



## OiiO (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no clicky truck/ shipping email _and _it's Monday?


 I'm right there with you


----------



## Beeyutifull (Apr 8, 2013)

No clicky truck here either, has anyone cracked the code for the box pages yet? At least that would keep me happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Auntboo (Apr 8, 2013)

Has anyone done a Birchbox return on an item that was purchased with discounts applied? I thought I would like the Orofluido hair mask but it really is too heavy for my hair. However, I bought it with a Pick Two pack and a $10 discount code. I am afraid BB will recalculate my total by arguing that without the Orofluido I wouldn't have qualified for those discounts and only give me $2.99 back from the $22.99 purchase price. Is that how they handle it or will I be credited the full amount? I think I would rather just put it up for trade if they aren't going to give me the full refund.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 8, 2013)

It looks like mine just arrived a few towns over. My shipping weight is .4400 has anyone with that weight already got their box?


----------



## tnorth1852 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Sounds like you might be getting a good box!


 I hope so! I've not been terribly disappointed yet!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone done a Birchbox return on an item that was purchased with discounts applied? I thought I would like the Orofluido hair mask but it really is too heavy for my hair. However, I bought it with a Pick Two pack and a $10 discount code. I am afraid BB will recalculate my total by arguing that without the Orofluido I wouldn't have qualified for those discounts and only give me $2.99 back from the $22.99 purchase price. Is that how they handle it or will I be credited the full amount? I think I would rather just put it up for trade if they aren't going to give me the full refund.


 Was that the only thing you bought?


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 8, 2013)

Both boxes have arrived at the destination MI place. Hoping for a fast transfer to the post office. I'm thinking Wednesday. Yay!!!!


----------



## Kaylay (Apr 8, 2013)

One box is .46 something and one is .47 something...anyone see what boxes could be with that? Projected delivery date of the 13th but I'm hoping for sooner!


----------



## Alexia561 (Apr 8, 2013)

Just received tracking, but no info available yet. Can't wait to see what I get this month!


----------



## gemstone (Apr 8, 2013)

> Has anyone done a Birchbox return on an item that was purchased with discounts applied? I thought I would like the Orofluido hair mask but it really is too heavy for my hair. However, I bought it with a Pick Two pack and a $10 discount code. I am afraid BB will recalculate my total by arguing that without the Orofluido I wouldn't have qualified for those discounts and only give me $2.99 back from the $22.99 purchase price. Is that how they handle it or will I be credited the full amount? I think I would rather just put it up for trade if they aren't going to give me the full refund.


 They will probably refund you what you actually paid. From what you said, I think you actually paid 12.99? (The hair mask at 22.99, the free sample pack, and then $10 off coupon?) it doesn't make sense for them to refund you more than you actually paid.


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No clicky truck here either, has anyone cracked the code for the box pages yet? At least that would keep me happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 No...I've tried all kinds of combos including what it was for Feb &amp; March with no luck. Boo, Birchbox!


----------



## tulosai (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They will probably refund you what you actually paid. From what you said, I think you actually paid 12.99? (The hair mask at 22.99, the free sample pack, and then $10 off coupon?) it doesn't make sense for them to refund you more than you actually paid.


 This.  You should get 12.99 but they're not going to give you more.

Stillll no clicky truck argggh.


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 8, 2013)

I just checked my account and I have a tracking number on my main account.  It's just a tracking number though, no shipping weight or ETA.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 8, 2013)

I have a tracking number, but no shipping email and no weight when I check tracking. This is the earliest I've had a clicky truck though! I'm hoping this is a good sign!


----------



## sparklegirl (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone done a Birchbox return on an item that was purchased with discounts applied? I thought I would like the Orofluido hair mask but it really is too heavy for my hair. However, I bought it with a Pick Two pack and a $10 discount code. I am afraid BB will recalculate my total by arguing that without the Orofluido I wouldn't have qualified for those discounts and only give me $2.99 back from the $22.99 purchase price. Is that how they handle it or will I be credited the full amount? I think I would rather just put it up for trade if they aren't going to give me the full refund.


 I returned an item that I bought a pick two pack with and they told me to get a full refund I also had to return the two pack. I'm not sure about the discount code though


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 8, 2013)

No clicky trucks for either account.. Soon, soon!


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 8, 2013)

i love this emote - totally me when i go to see i have no clicky truck/email! hopefully by the end of the day.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . No, he has an older sister, but he had a kidney transplant...so I guess that kinda would make it the same? don't know if you get what I mean. She's just SO difficult! Ugh


I know what you mean! Yeah, I totally feel your pain. Like I said, don't let it stress you! Think happy beauty-subscriptions-coming-soon thought!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know how you feel, my MIL is a very difficult person. She's one of those moms that thinks no one is good enough for any of her sons and therefore tries to drive the wives away. I usually just ignore her nastiness and for the most part it works.
> 
> I wish you luck with your boyfriend's mom. I hope she's not as bad as my MIL. Sometimes Mom's do things they think is in their son's best interest and don't realize it might hurt them and their significant others.


Amen to this! My Mother-in-Law totally betrayed my trust once (before we married) and tried to get my husband (then boyfriend) to break up with me! She told him I was manipulative, crazy, demented, mean, you name it! Gah! He's an only child, so he's the center of her world. I just have to take a deep breath every time I see her and just smile, be kind and remember that she's my hubby's mom and to be respectful to her at all times...but booooy, she makes it hard lol


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 8, 2013)

Still no clicky truck....silly lil' April truck is just sitting there looking very bored lol


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 8, 2013)

Is it weird that I never get a clicky truck? I get a shipping email but I never actually get a truck that's clickable.........


----------



## spmblueeyez (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it weird that I never get a clicky truck? I get a shipping email but I never actually get a truck that's clickable.........


 Its not the truck that's clicky, its the tracking link under the truck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  and I don't have a clicky truck on either account still  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## guenivere (Apr 8, 2013)

I have a clicky truck on time this month. Last month it was over a week behind normal. It seems I'll be getting BB and my first ipsy at the same time. BEAUTY SAMPLES, AHOY!


----------



## jenmonique1971 (Apr 8, 2013)

Got my clicky truck, but no update on tracking yet. Hope it gets here before I move on Saturday.


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its not the truck that's clicky, its the tracking link under the truck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  and I don't have a clicky truck on either account still  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 haha oops! thanks for the info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonittude (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah in my case it's the bf's mom...so they are someone that matters, not to me, but to him ofc. I don't get why people add drama to their life! And thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm trying not to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ugh! MIL problems are the worst. I think it's because the DIL and MIL should be on the same team, and when one of them is undermining the other, it puts the husband/boyfriend in a really difficult position. Unfortunately, mothers are just people, and some people have a really low emotional intelligence, why else would would a MIL make trouble? I think it is jealousy, a lot of times, which is just silly, if you think about it. It's a delicate tight rope act, for the DIL. Good luck, you have my sympathy!

Back OT, I am way too attached to the idea of receiving the

peony nail polish in this month's box. It's only $10, so I guess I could just buy it with free shipping if I don't. For some reason getting it in the box seems so much more exciting.
I think it's funny how things that are cheap are sometimes so much more fun than things that are expensive.


----------



## catipa (Apr 8, 2013)

I just checked my tracking and my Birchbox is out for delivery today!!  I will have it when I get home from work.  I am so excited!!!!!


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 8, 2013)

> I just checked my tracking and my Birchbox is out for delivery today!!Â  I will have it when I get home from work.Â  I am so excited!!!!! Â


You sound sick. You should go home early  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You sound sick. You should go home early


 Yeah, I also think she left the, uh...blender running. And she forgot to clean the dryer's lint filter. If someone tries to break in and does laundry, it could start a fire. Better go home now to be safe.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 8, 2013)

Still no tracking for me! I have to be getting the nail polish then. I guess I'll find out on the 10th!


----------



## catipa (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You sound sick. You should go home early


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, I also think she left the, uh...blender running. And she forgot to clean the dryer's lint filter. If someone tries to break in and does laundry, it could start a fire. Better go home now to be safe.


 And if they get injured in the fire they will sue her! You really need to get home... now!


----------



## catipa (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, I also think she left the, uh...blender running. And she forgot to clean the dryer's lint filter. If someone tries to break in and does laundry, it could start a fire. Better go home now to be safe.


You ladies are the best!!!


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 8, 2013)

The store has been updated.


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no tracking for me! I have to be getting the nail polish then. I guess I'll find out on the 10th!


 Me neither and I hope I am getting it too!


----------



## barbyechick (Apr 8, 2013)

another April box

 
It might be the same as one of the ones already posted, but its nice to see that there will be multiples of foil packets
My box hasn't had any updates since Saturday and no spoilers, curse my impatience


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me neither and I hope I am getting it too!


 That would be a great reason for my box to not have tracking yet! I'd love to get that.


----------



## Meshybelle (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ugh! MIL problems are the worst. I think it's because the DIL and MIL should be on the same team, and when one of them is undermining the other, it puts the husband/boyfriend in a really difficult position. Unfortunately, mothers are just people, and some people have a really low emotional intelligence, why else would would a MIL make trouble? I think it is jealousy, a lot of times, which is just silly, if you think about it. It's a delicate tight rope act, for the DIL. Good luck, you have my sympathy!
> ...


 I once rolled up on my MIL while she was talking crap on me to a table full of relatives at a wedding shower. I came in, gave her a big kiss on the cheek, then went and got her a drink from the bar and a plate of food. I then said, "Here you go mom, I didn't want you to have to stand in line for anything, it's way too long and you have bad knees." She felt like a fool and left early saying she was feeling ill. Ha! Kill em' with kindness!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 8, 2013)

> The store has been updated.Â


 SUMITA EYESHADOW PENCILS! I love shadow pencils. I have a feeling my points balance may be drained this month.


----------



## StickyLips (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I once rolled up on my MIL while she was talking crap on me to a table full of relatives at a wedding shower. I came in, gave her a big kiss on the cheek, then went and got her a drink from the bar and a plate of food. I then said, "Here you go mom, I didn't want you to have to stand in line for anything, it's way too long and you have bad knees." She felt like a fool and left early saying she was feeling ill. Ha! Kill em' with kindness!


Great MIL story.  Love it!


----------



## tasertag (Apr 8, 2013)

I saw a Birchbox box in my mailman's bin when I walked into my apartment building but I didn't want to bother him as he was working. I hope it's mine!! But I didn't get a shipping notice so I'm not expecting much.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Apr 8, 2013)

I really wish I had taken a picture of my mailbox one day- my boyfriend makes fun of me all the time- there was a day when I got 4 sub boxes in the mail and he got 2 packages in the mail and our mailbox was STUFFED full. It was AWESOME!! I was just sad that all 6 packages were not mine but luckily we have the big mailbox or I have no idea where they would have put all of our boxes.

We both do WAY too much online shopping haha!


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 8, 2013)

My box came in today. It was the box with the simple eye roller thingie (can't review this for points -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

joie perfume (it sucks) mirenesse glossy kiss lipstick
nexxus rejuvenating anti aging hair elixir
laface purifying facial wash
 
this doesn't sound like it would match the profile of a rich 15 year old, kid, lol


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 8, 2013)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://www.makeuptalk.com/content/type/61/id/186893/width/200/height/400[/img] .5210


----------



## Beeyutifull (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box came in today. It was the box with the simple eye roller thingie (can't review this for points -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)
> 
> ...


----------



## bwgraham (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box came in today. It was the box with the simple eye roller thingie (can't review this for points -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)
> 
> ...


----------



## goldenmeans (Apr 8, 2013)

Still no clicky truck, still Monday.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I once rolled up on my MIL while she was talking crap on me to a table full of relatives at a wedding shower. I came in, gave her a big kiss on the cheek, then went and got her a drink from the bar and a plate of food. I then said, "Here you go mom, I didn't want you to have to stand in line for anything, it's way too long and you have bad knees." She felt like a fool and left early saying she was feeling ill. Ha! Kill em' with kindness!






That's the best way to do it.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How is the lipstick?


 I was just about to ask the same lol.


----------



## jen0916 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi, ladies! Long-time lurker (I've been subbing for a year now!), first time poster here. I just got my box, and I haven't seen it posted, so I thought I'd share. 

I got: 

Beauty Protector | Protect &amp; Detangle 

Caudalie | Divine Oil (3 mL)

LAFACE Laboratories | BEAUX YEUX Beautiful Eyes Concentrate Intensive (3 mL)

Supergoop! | Daily Correct SPF 35 CC Cream (3 mL)

Lifestyle Extra: Hail Merry | Chocolate Macaroons (bag of 2 macaroons)

I already devoured the macaroons, and they were delicious! 

Overall, I'm pretty satisfied with my box. I've read a lot of good things about the Protect &amp; Detangle spray, so I'm excited to try that. I love BB creams, and have been wanting to try out a CC cream, and eye creams and face oils are always welcome in my book!  Besides, I'm going on a trip this weekend, so having sample sizes is always a plus! 
Edit: Added spoiler


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> box weght?


 0.52



> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How is the lipstick?


 It reminds me of those Nars satin lip pencils.  Look at me modeling it below, lol. (excuse my crazy curly fro, lol)


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SarahAlly01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just had a kidney transplant in January. How old was he when he had his? I'm always curious about younger people having transplants because it's usually old people.When I was on dialysis I was literally the youngest person there by like 60 years. lol
It was like 2 years ago, so he was around 28 or so. He didn't get dialysis though, he got a kidney before that, he was really lucky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
I cannot stand drama!!! I work in a small salon full of drama seekers though. I was recently promoted to salon manager and hoping its less dramatic in my new salon, but I am sure it will be just as bad.
IKR! Ugh gl I hope they are not bad at the new place  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I hope those people don't succeed.
I hope so too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sometimes mother in laws can be difficult, I am lucky I get along with mine. My hubby is the baby so she is definitely over protective of him.

 
Yeah mine's the youngest one of the two...so *sigh* I hope it's just her being over protective, but I think she hates me LOL


----------



## bwgraham (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jen0916* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi, ladies! Long-time lurker (I've been subbing for a year now!), first time poster here. I just got my box, and I haven't seen it posted, so I thought I'd share.
> 
> ...


 do you know your box weight?  i am trying to figure out if mine coming is any of the ones received so far....


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 8, 2013)

That looks fabulous on you!



> 0.52 It reminds me of those Nars satin lip pencils. Â Look at me modeling it below, lol. (excuse my crazy curly fro, lol)


----------



## seaotter25 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jen0916* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi, ladies! Long-time lurker (I've been subbing for a year now!), first time poster here. I just got my box, and I haven't seen it posted, so I thought I'd share.
> 
> ...


 Hi! I'm new too and have also been lurking for a while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> DO you mind me asking your box weight? I would LOVE this box!


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That looks fabulous on you!


 thank u!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 8, 2013)

> Hi, ladies! Long-time lurker (I've been subbing for a year now!), first time poster here. I just got my box, and I haven't seen it posted, so I thought I'd share.Â  I got:Â  Beauty Protector | Protect &amp; DetangleÂ  Caudalie | Divine Oil (3 mL) LAFACE Laboratories | BEAUX YEUX Beautiful Eyes Concentrate Intensive (3 mL) Supergoop! | Daily Correct SPF 35 CC Cream (3 mL) Lifestyle Extra: Hail Merry | Chocolate Macaroons (bag of 2 macaroons) I already devoured the macaroons, and they were delicious!Â  Overall, I'm pretty satisfied with my box. I've read a lot of good things about the Protect &amp; Detangle spray, so I'm excited to try that. I love BB creams, and have been wanting to try out a CC cream, and eye creams and face oils are always welcome in my book! Â Besides, I'm going on a trip this weekend, so having sample sizes is always a plus!Â


 Is the weight .4400 ish?


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 8, 2013)

> 0.52 It reminds me of those Nars satin lip pencils. Â Look at me modeling it below, lol. (excuse my crazy curly fro, lol)


It's a beautiful color on you. I'm sad because I think I am getting it, but I don't wear bold colors. I would love one in a soft neutral pink or mauve. If its bright it goes up for trade, no matter how much I like the idea of it.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh, that is the WORST!  I'm very lucky to get along with my MIL, but so many of my friends have difficulties with theirs and I just don't understand why the moms act the way they do.  I have two little boys and I am DETERMINED to be a good MIL someday!  I hope that the situation gets better for you!  And we're always here for hugs! 





Congrats on your promotion!  At least you'll be in charge of the drama now!
Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I know how you feel, my MIL is a very difficult person. She's one of those moms that thinks no one is good enough for any of her sons and therefore tries to drive the wives away. I usually just ignore her nastiness and for the most part it works.

I wish you luck with your boyfriend's mom. I hope she's not as bad as my MIL. Sometimes Mom's do things they think is in their son's best interest and don't realize it might hurt them and their significant others.
  Thanks guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will definitely try to ignore the nastiness! ^^


----------



## SamAsh (Apr 8, 2013)

Random side note: Thebalm.com is finally doing their 50% thing! I scored a gloss, shadow and blush for $29!


----------



## jen0916 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *seaotter25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi! I'm new too and have also been lurking for a while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> DO you mind me asking your box weight? I would LOVE this box!


 Ah, I knew I was forgetting something. Box weight was 0.5360

It was also supposed to arrive on the 11th, so it came three days early!


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's a beautiful color on you. I'm sad because I think I am getting it, but I don't wear bold colors. I would love one in a soft neutral pink or mauve. If its bright it goes up for trade, no matter how much I like the idea of it.


 Thank you!  It's brighter and glossier in person.  I took it on my macbook with no flash but I just bought a lot of red lip products earlier, including my new red holy grail Ruby Woo by MAC.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, that is the WORST!  I'm very lucky to get along with my MIL, but so many of my friends have difficulties with theirs and I just don't understand why the moms act the way they do.  I have two little boys and I am DETERMINED to be a good MIL someday!  I hope that the situation gets better for you!  And we're always here for hugs!
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know how you feel, my MIL is a very difficult person. She's one of those moms that thinks no one is good enough for any of her sons and therefore tries to drive the wives away. I usually just ignore her nastiness and for the most part it works.
> 
> I wish you luck with your boyfriend's mom. I hope she's not as bad as my MIL. Sometimes Mom's do things they think is in their son's best interest and don't realize it might hurt them and their significant others.





> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know what you mean! Yeah, I totally feel your pain. Like I said, don't let it stress you! Think happy beauty-subscriptions-coming-soon thought!





> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Amen to this! My Mother-in-Law totally betrayed my trust once (before we married) and tried to get my husband (then boyfriend) to break up with me! She told him I was manipulative, crazy, demented, mean, you name it! Gah! He's an only child, so he's the center of her world. I just have to take a deep breath every time I see her and just smile, be kind and remember that she's my hubby's mom and to be respectful to her at all times...but booooy, she makes it hard lol


 My issues is actually along those lines  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Glad you made it through that and he's now your hubby! ^^ I've been trying to chill, not to let her ruin my day and what not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But my subs will be in NY and I can't play with them till the bf visits :'(


----------



## jen0916 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is the weight .4400 ish?


 Nope, 0.5360


----------



## tanya0949 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Thank you! Â It's brighter and glossier in person. Â I took it on my macbook with no flash but I just bought a lot of red lip products earlier, including my new red holy grail Ruby Woo by MAC.


 Looks wonderful on you! MAC has awesome lip products.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 8, 2013)

That Totally Sucks. Now they're sending out full-sized products we can't review. What. The. Eff.



> My box came in today. It was the box with theÂ simple eye roller thingie (can't review this for points -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


----------



## tanya0949 (Apr 8, 2013)

Yay! I have a clicky truck but no tracking yet.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That Totally Sucks. Now they're sending out full-sized products we can't review. What. The. Eff.


 Wordddddd.  I'm assuming it's not for review b/c it wasn't listed on the card they put in the box each month.  Did we review the razor back in August? I can't recall.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 8, 2013)

Has anyone else gotten a weight of .6267?? That's what my first account weighs and I am going it's not one of those "weighs a lot but is full of crap" boxes. Though I am honestly super easy to please, so bring it on Birchbox.


----------



## JamieO (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wordddddd.  I'm assuming it's not for review b/c it wasn't listed on the card they put in the box each month.  Did we review the razor back in August? I can't recall.


 Yup, we got points for the razor. I would email them if you can't review it. That's bogus.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Apr 8, 2013)

Finally got off the wait list.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *happy dance*


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 8, 2013)

> 0.52 It reminds me of those Nars satin lip pencils. Â Look at me modeling it below, lol. (excuse my crazy curly fro, lol)


 Fabulous! Rock it guurl!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 8, 2013)

Wait, how would we know if we can or cannot review the product for points if our boxes haven't even been updated to the site yet? No reason to bombard birchbox about it yet, honestly. I don't remember if the razor was listed on the card or not, but I do remember it had its own packaging saying it was a birchbox find.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 8, 2013)

> Wait, how would we know if we can or cannot review the product for points if our boxes haven't even been updated to the site yet? No reason to bombard birchbox about it yet, honestly. I don't remember if the razor was listed on the card or not, but I do remember it had its own packaging saying it was a birchbox find.


 That's exactly what I thought. We'll find out whether it can be reviewed in a day and a half, and that's probably how long it would take to get a response, so I would just wait until boxes update before sending email.


----------



## Stephinitely (Apr 8, 2013)

Hey all, just got my box! It had a weight of .5455 lbs and I received:

(MALIN + GOETZ) cilantro hair conditioner

Caudalie SOS Morning Eye rescue

Herban Essentials lavender antibacterial towelettes

Mirenesse Glossy Kiss Lipstick

Hail Merry Chocolate Macaroons
Sorry I had to put it all in white text because I'm new and am still having trouble with figuring out spoiler formatting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit: Added spoiler for you. To use it just highlight what you want included in it and click that little square that looks like a chat bubble.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Random side note: Thebalm.com is finally doing their 50% thing! I scored a gloss, shadow and blush for $29!


 Yay!! Thanks!  How much is shipping from their site?


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay!! Thanks!  How much is shipping from their site?


 $4.95


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Stephinitely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey all, just got my box! It had a weight of .5455 lbs and I received:
> 
> ...


 That's close to my box weight, so that might be what I'm getting. Does the conditioner actually smell like cilantro? Because that is probably my least favorite scent on earth. And I'm gonna guess you got the red gloss stick.


----------



## Stephinitely (Apr 8, 2013)

Not really, it smells herbal but I don't think it has a very strong cilantro scent. And yes, my gloss is in red, definitely not my favorite choice but I'm hoping it will look better on.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jen0916* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi, ladies! Long-time lurker (I've been subbing for a year now!), first time poster here. I just got my box, and I haven't seen it posted, so I thought I'd share.
> 
> ...


 Welcome!  Sounds like a great box I definitely would not mind getting chocolate macaroons.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 0.52
> 
> It reminds me of those Nars satin lip pencils.  Look at me modeling it below, lol. (excuse my crazy curly fro, lol)


 It looks great on you, I hope I get it too.


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Stephinitely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not really, it smells herbal but I don't think it has a very strong cilantro scent. And yes, my gloss is in red, definitely not my favorite choice but I'm hoping it will look better on.


 Cool. Thanks for the info.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonittude (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I once rolled up on my MIL while she was talking crap on me to a table full of relatives at a wedding shower. I came in, gave her a big kiss on the cheek, then went and got her a drink from the bar and a plate of food. I then said, "Here you go mom, I didn't want you to have to stand in line for anything, it's way too long and you have bad knees." She felt like a fool and left early saying she was feeling ill. Ha! Kill em' with kindness!


What a great story! I was raised to handle difficult people that way, and it usually works, but unfortunately it doesn't work on everyone.  I do think it is the best way to start out. Some people are so far gone that if you turn the other cheek, they will just keep slapping. Some people don't know the difference from someone who is being graceful, and someone who is a door mat. I believe in being direct, when necessary.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just got an email from BB, and I thought it was my box, then I remembered that I ordered from their flash sale. lol


----------



## JC327 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It was like 2 years ago, so he was around 28 or so. He didn't get dialysis though, he got a kidney before that, he was really lucky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 I don't think she hates you you're so nice! maybe she just doesn't want to have to compete for his attention.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Stephinitely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not really, it smells herbal but I don't think it has a very strong cilantro scent. And yes, my gloss is in red, definitely not my favorite choice but I'm hoping it will look better on.


 Oh thank goodness.  Cause I'm right there with queenofperil, i do not want to smell like cilantro!.  This box weight is kinda close to mine, and every other box seems to have the Beauty Protector, which I've already gotten.  (would not mind getting it again!  Love that stuff!)


----------



## JC327 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Finally got off the wait list.
> 
> 
> ...


 Yay!


----------



## tivoli92 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Stephinitely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey all, just got my box! It had a weight of .5455 lbs and I received:
> 
> ...


 i think this is the box i'm getting too (same weight) and i'm happy about it! what color was the Mirenesse that you received??


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It looks great on you, I hope I get it too.


 thank you!


----------



## Ineri218 (Apr 8, 2013)

Yay!  My box has shipped. Its has the weight of 0.6040.


----------



## barbyechick (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jen0916* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ah, I knew I was forgetting something. Box weight was 0.5360
> 
> It was also supposed to arrive on the 11th, so it came three days early!


 ooh, looks like that may be my box! if so i'm excited for the hair product


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tivoli92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i think this is the box i'm getting too (same weight) and i'm happy about it! what color was the Mirenesse that you received??


I really hope this is the one I'm getting but my weight is .34 something.  I really want the Mirenesse though.


----------



## Moonittude (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 0.52
> 
> It reminds me of those Nars satin lip pencils.  Look at me modeling it below, lol. (excuse my crazy curly fro, lol)


 That does look really good on you. Now I kind of want it. I also like your hair.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That does look really good on you. Now I kind of want it. I also like your hair.


 Thank you and thank you! I dyed it with that Garnier Olia hair color I got in the bzz campaign.  My hair is so big in person it's ridiculous.  It's amazing how fast it grows without a perm/relaxer in it.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 8, 2013)

I feel kinda relieved that no one else with my shipping weight has gotten their boxes yet. Im thinking this might be the first month in a year of being subscribed, I wont know my box..


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 8, 2013)

Getting nervous since I decided to get two boxes since it was special themed this month.

I have yet to receive either of my tracking #'s.

Hopefully they will not be the same box.

The boxes look great so far!


----------



## emilyd (Apr 8, 2013)

I resubbed last week because the boxes were looking much better. I don't have a clicky truck yet, and I'm really hoping I don't get a punishment box. Does anyone know when those come out? (are they usually shipped first or last?)  Thanks!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 8, 2013)

Also, Ive been trolling Ingram to see various box variations that have come up so far that have or have not been posted up here yet. Hopefully this satisfies anyone who's curious about the variations that have arrived.





Contents: Nexxus hair oil, LAface facial wash, Mirenesse glossy kiss, simple eye roller and perfume sample. Weight: ..5210





Contents:Mirenesse glossy kiss, Kusmi teas, supergoop eye cream, skin co body gel and oribe foil packets. weight: .5540





Supergoop CC cream, macaroons, caudalie divine oil, beauty protector leave in conditioner and LA face eye cream  is in there too. weight: .5360





Yes to cucumber wipes, yes to grapefruit packets, mirenesse glossy kiss, caudalie eye serum, beauty protector leave in conditioner weight: .5220


----------



## goldenmeans (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, Ive been trolling Ingram to see various box variations that have come up so far that have or have not been posted up here yet. Hopefully this satisfies anyone who's curious about the variations that have arrived.
> 
> ...


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting these! It's a shame they're inflicting that horrifying
> ...


 what's wrong with the shower gel?


----------



## goldenmeans (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what's wrong with the shower gel?


It smells horrible and it doesn't suds up at all. The packaging is nice, so at least it's got that going for it.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting these! It's a shame they're inflicting that horrifying
> ...


 Lol. I'm kinda relieved i'm not getting that or the box with the macaroons. I'm sad because I really liked the variation with all the yes to ... products since I already like the face wipes and I really wanted the lippie. Maybe i'll get the cargo blush? fingers crossed for something good. I also have 2 more coming after the one that is coming tmr, so maybe I'll get something good out of one of those?? and no clicky trucks for those yet...


----------



## JLR594 (Apr 8, 2013)

I wish the box variations were up already.  I still have no tracking info.  Do the box variation pages usually always go up on the 10th?


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, Ive been trolling Ingram to see various box variations that have come up so far that have or have not been posted up here yet. Hopefully this satisfies anyone who's curious about the variations that have arrived.
> 
> ...


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That last box is like my dream box!


 Mine too! Its a shame my box weight is .4400


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ugh! MIL problems are the worst. I think it's because the DIL and MIL should be on the same team, and when one of them is undermining the other, it puts the husband/boyfriend in a really difficult position. Unfortunately, mothers are just people, and some people have a really low emotional intelligence, why else would would a MIL make trouble? I think it is jealousy, a lot of times, which is just silly, if you think about it. It's a delicate tight rope act, for the DIL. Good luck, you have my sympathy!
> ...


 You are definitely right! And On the polish topic, I could buy it with points if I like it! Wooooot!



> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I once rolled up on my MIL while she was talking crap on me to a table full of relatives at a wedding shower. I came in, gave her a big kiss on the cheek, then went and got her a drink from the bar and a plate of food. I then said, "Here you go mom, I didn't want you to have to stand in line for anything, it's way too long and you have bad knees." She felt like a fool and left early saying she was feeling ill. Ha! Kill em' with kindness!


 Lmao great story ^^


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What a great story! I was raised to handle difficult people that way, and it usually works, but unfortunately it doesn't work on everyone.  I do think it is the best way to start out. Some people are so far gone that if you turn the other cheek, they will just keep slapping. Some people don't know the difference from someone who is being graceful, and someone who is a door mat. I believe in being direct, when necessary.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 Direct is great XD and you are right about some people not knowing the difference D:  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can I ask....what did you get from their store? heh  curious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think she hates you you're so nice! maybe she just doesn't want to have to compete for his attention.


 awww thank you!



Idk I think she has issues, but oh well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Are you one of the lucky ones with a clicky truck?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm not


----------



## gemstone (Apr 8, 2013)

> It smells horrible and it doesn't suds up at all. The packaging is nice, so at least it's got that going for it.


 I love the smell and think it suds fine. Ya know, before you go insulting products, remember that it is just your opinion.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol. I'm kinda relieved i'm not getting that or the box with the macaroons. I'm sad because I really liked the variation with all the yes to ... products since I already like the face wipes and I really wanted the lippie. Maybe i'll get the cargo blush? fingers crossed for something good. I also have 2 more coming after the one that is coming tmr, so maybe I'll get something good out of one of those?? and no clicky trucks for those yet...


 I'm sorry to be the one with bad news, but they said the Cargo Blush wouldn't be included in this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Apr 8, 2013)

My box made it to the West Coast already!  pretty impressive since it showed it was given to the shipping partner 4/6!

Apr 8 2013 Package received by dest MI facility Fontana, CA Apr 6 2013 Package transferred to dest MI facility Edgewood, NY Apr 5 2013 Package processed by Mail Innovations Edgewood, NY Apr 5 2013 Package received for processing Edgewood, NY   Hopefully I get my box the day the load on the site!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lovepink (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for the tip (in case it is in my box!)



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine got sudsy on a loofah just fine and smelled great. *shrugs* 'Terrible to one doesn't mean 'terrible' for all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sorry to be the one with bad news, but they said the Cargo Blush wouldn't be included in this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Really? When did this happen? And I had a feeling I wouldn't be lucky enough to get it in my box anyways, so it isn't the biggest deal. I wonder what else they are planning to push in the other variations...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Direct is great XD and you are right about some people not knowing the difference D:  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can I ask....what did you get from their store? heh  curious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Yes I got it yesterday and box weigh .5590 first time in the 6 months I have BB I get tracking early usually is super late.



  Hopefully you get your clicky truck soon.


----------



## goldenmeans (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the smell and think it suds fine.
> 
> Ya know, before you go insulting products, remember that it is just your opinion.


Yes, and my opinion is that it smells gross.


----------



## sparklegirl (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine got sudsy on a loofah just fine and smelled great. *shrugs* 'Terrible to one doesn't mean 'terrible' for all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yeah, I actually thought it was great! It smelled nice and it lathered really well. I would be happy if i got this again


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Something about it not coming in on time, or some kind of mishap with it. I don't remember the exact wording....I want to say two weeks or so ago.


 Ah ok. sounds like the eyeko thing again. oh well. maybe it will arrive in my boxes next month...


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, and my opinion is that it smells gross.


I kind of agree that you shouldn't have to say "In my opinion" before you say you don't like something.  Isn't that stating the obvious?


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine too! Its a shame my box weight is .4400


I'm still hopeful since I don't have a box weight yet.  Even though I have to admit, I like all the boxes I've seen so far.


----------



## goldenmeans (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I kind of agree that you shouldn't have to say "In my opinion" before you say you don't like something.  Isn't that stating the obvious?


One would think so.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm still hopeful since I don't have a box weight yet.  Even though I have to admit, I like all the boxes I've seen so far.


 the suspense is killing me! can it be the 10th already?


----------



## hiheather (Apr 8, 2013)

Still no clicky truck. If this means I'm getting that awesome polish I'm perfectly okay. The suspense of knowing my box weight is killing me more than anything right now!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 8, 2013)

Anyone know the code if its your anniversary?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I kind of agree that you shouldn't have to say "In my opinion" before you say you don't like something.  Isn't that stating the obvious?


 Of course not....I am expressing my opinion on the 'Inflicting that horrifying product on unsuspecting people' comment, referring to it as if it's an all around sh*tty product for everyone who received it. So I'm chiming in that that isn't the case....discussing opinions on products.

So anywayyyyyy


----------



## Meahlea (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no clicky truck. If this means I'm getting that awesome polish I'm perfectly okay. The suspense of knowing my box weight is killing me more than anything right now!


This. Please this. I love nail polish darn it!


----------



## saidfreeze (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol. I'm kinda relieved i'm not getting that or the box with the macaroons. I'm sad because I really liked the variation with all the yes to ... products since I already like the face wipes and I really wanted the lippie. Maybe i'll get the cargo blush? fingers crossed for something good. I also have 2 more coming after the one that is coming tmr, so maybe I'll get something good out of one of those?? and no clicky trucks for those yet...


 All I know is I wouldn't mind some macaroons! Yeah, yeah I'm that annoying person always looking for sweets regardless of the source. Also, I'm not a huge fan of the Yes to.. products- I don't have a real reason however  I tried one scrub and it was meh but I like scrubs with mix of fine and course particles. I guess I should give the other lines a chance, but I'm still crossing my fingers that they go to people who want them! If I were going to try anything from that brand any suggestions? I see they have a ton of their products at Target (say it fancy) so I would love to like a products that is so easy to get my hands on.

whoa, too much caffeine !


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> All I know is I wouldn't mind some macaroons! Yeah, yeah I'm that annoying person always looking for sweets regardless of the source. Also, I'm not a huge fan of the Yes to.. products- I don't have a real reason however  I tried one scrub and it was meh but I like scrubs with mix of fine and course particles. I guess I should give the other lines a chance, but I'm still crossing my fingers that they go to people who want them! If I were going to try anything from that brand any suggestions? I see they have a ton of their products at Target (say it fancy) so I would love to like a products that is so easy to get my hands on.
> ...


I really love the Yes to Cucumbers Facial Towelettes because I use them to remove my makeup in winter. I have really sensitive dry skin in winter and these help give me a healthy glow, and they don't irritate my skin. Also they smell good. They are on the whimpier side of things, but I do really love them and with a little power they get off even the toughest eye makeup.


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no clicky truck. If this means I'm getting that awesome polish I'm perfectly okay.






I would love that polish! If I don't get it I'm so going to be buying it.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> All I know is I wouldn't mind some macaroons! Yeah, yeah I'm that annoying person always looking for sweets regardless of the source. Also, I'm not a huge fan of the Yes to.. products- I don't have a real reason however  I tried one scrub and it was meh but I like scrubs with mix of fine and course particles. I guess I should give the other lines a chance, but I'm still crossing my fingers that they go to people who want them! If I were going to try anything from that brand any suggestions? I see they have a ton of their products at Target (say it fancy) so I would love to like a products that is so easy to get my hands on.
> ...


 I liked the yes to cucumber wipes. I felt like they did a good job and smelled pretty good. I tried the yes to blueberry eye roller and it wasn't too bad. I'm really wanting to try the grapefruit line, especially the wipes. But im waiting for a bigger pack to come out like they do with the cucumber and blueberry


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I really love the Yes to Cucumbers Facial Towelettes because I use them to remove my makeup in winter. I have really sensitive dry skin in winter and these help give me a healthy glow, and they don't irritate my skin. Also they smell good. They are on the whimpier side of things, but I do really love them and with a little power they get off even the toughest eye makeup.


 Yes! I use Yes to Cucumbers to get makeup off too, I just love the way they feel for some reason. I guess I just find them refreshing.


----------



## Moonittude (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Direct is great XD and you are right about some people not knowing the difference D:  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can I ask....what did you get from their store? heh  curious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 I can't remember the actual name right now, but it was the colloidal gold body lotion. I am really curious about it. It has a few bad reviews on the BB site, because I guess a lot of people who sampled it, thought it was too oily. But to me, that could mean they were using too much. I saw someone on a beauty blog (I googled) say that she had found a lot of different uses for it, like mixing it into her face products and things like that. I think I'm going to try it on the ends of my hair, too. I'm hoping the fragrance isn't going to make me itchy or be too smelly.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes I got it yesterday and box weigh .5590 first time in the 6 months I have BB I get tracking early usually is super late.
> 
> ...


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> let's hope both boxes are awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 8, 2013)

> All I know is I wouldn't mind some macaroons! Yeah, yeah I'm that annoying person always looking for sweets regardless of the source. Also, I'm not a huge fan of the Yes to.. products- I don't have a real reason howeverÂ  I tried one scrub and it was meh but I like scrubs with mix of fine and course particles. I guess I should give the other lines a chance, but I'm still crossing my fingers that they go to people who want them! If I were going to try anything from that brand any suggestions? I see they have a ton of their products at Target (say it fancy) so I would love to like a products that is so easy to get my hands on. whoa, too much caffeine !:5:


I love the yes to blueberries towelettes. They smell yummy and are very gentle on my eyes. I also have sensitive skin and they don't irritate me even with the fragrance.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I really love the Yes to Cucumbers Facial Towelettes because I use them to remove my makeup in winter. I have really sensitive dry skin in winter and these help give me a healthy glow, and they don't irritate my skin. Also they smell good. They are on the whimpier side of things, but I do really love them and with a little power they get off even the toughest eye makeup.


 I totally agree. They aren't the best wipes ive tried, (that's reserved for the JM bear naked wipes. But a $12 a pop, i'll pass) But they do the job, and smell pleasant. I also used the skinnygirl wipes and I loved the melon smell, but they burned/ tingled when I would rub an area repeatedly or a little rough. I also want to try the soap and glory wipes, but I cant see myself spending the money on it. I might spring for it during chic week though....


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the yes to blueberries towelettes. They smell yummy and are very gentle on my eyes. I also have sensitive skin and they don't irritate me even with the fragrance.


 Have you tried the cucumber or grapefruit? I was wondering how they compare to those since I haven't had the chance to try them yet.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't remember the actual name right now, but it was the colloidal gold body lotion. I am really curious about it. It has a few bad reviews on the BB site, because I guess a lot of people who sampled it, thought it was too oily. But to me, that could mean they were using too much. I saw someone on a beauty blog (I googled) say that she had found a lot of different uses for it, like mixing it into her face products and things like that. I think I'm going to try it on the ends of my hair, too. I'm hoping the fragrance isn't going to make me itchy or be too smelly.


 Oh yes yes you mentioned it some pages back lol I couldn't remember, but now you mention it I do XD I hope it works well for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> no allergic reactions and makes you look awesum! ^^


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totally agree. They aren't the best wipes ive tried, (that's reserved for the JM bear naked wipes. But a $12 a pop, i'll pass) But they do the job, and smell pleasant. I also used the skinnygirl wipes and I loved the melon smell, but they burned/ tingled when I would rub an area repeatedly or a little rough. I also want to try the soap and glory wipes, but I cant see myself spending the money on it. I might spring for it during chic week though....


 On wipes, I love the Neutrogena makeup removing Hydrating ones ^^ They moisturize, smell great and remove all my makeup, except for mascara


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On wipes, I love the Neutrogena makeup removing Hydrating ones ^^ They moisturize, smell great and remove all my makeup, except for mascara


 Are they? Okay, they are on my list of wipes to try. I love makeup removing wipes. Im such a junkie for them. That and blush.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totally agree. They aren't the best wipes ive tried, (that's reserved for the JM bear naked wipes. But a $12 a pop, i'll pass) But they do the job, and smell pleasant. I also used the skinnygirl wipes and I loved the melon smell, but they burned/ tingled when I would rub an area repeatedly or a little rough. I also want to try the soap and glory wipes, but I cant see myself spending the money on it. I might spring for it during chic week though....


 I use the Ole Henriksen Truth wipes. Pretty gentle and smells fabulous.  I still use eye makeup remover separately though to remove my mascara (waterproof).


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totally agree. They aren't the best wipes ive tried, (that's reserved for the JM bear naked wipes. But a $12 a pop, i'll pass) But they do the job, and smell pleasant. I also used the skinnygirl wipes and I loved the melon smell, but they burned/ tingled when I would rub an area repeatedly or a little rough. I also want to try the soap and glory wipes, but I cant see myself spending the money on it. I might spring for it during chic week though....


I got a pack of the Off your face ones for Christmas and I'd say they are pretty average as far as wipes go. Not horrible, but I figure that if I can get the same thing for $3 cheaper using the Yes to ones, I might as well just get those. And I totally like Soap and Glory products. Their Righteous body butter is a HG product for me.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are they? Okay, they are on my list of wipes to try. I love makeup removing wipes. Im such a junkie for them. That and blush.


 Mhm I love them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> have one left :'( and can't find Neutrogena here -.-' I thought they sold it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> let's hope both boxes are awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Agreed!


----------



## saidfreeze (Apr 8, 2013)

> Are they? Okay, they are on my list of wipes to try. I love makeup removing wipes. Im such a junkie for them. That and blush.


I love them too. I will give the cucumber ones a try! I have a thing for grapefruit anything, like a serious thing. I have used the regular and moisturizing neutrogena wipes for what feels like years. I love them but sometimes I want to try something new.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mhm I love them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> have one left :'( and can't find Neutrogena here -.-' I thought they sold it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'll have to pick some up next time im at target.


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 8, 2013)

> Have you tried the cucumber or grapefruit? I was wondering how they compare to those since I haven't had the chance to try them yet.


I did try the cucumber and I preferred the blueberry ones. I did not like the acne mask, but the cucumber mask was "ok". The formulas seem to have conflicting ingredients and lots of additives that are known irritants. The wipes are one of the few I like.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got a pack of the Off your face ones for Christmas and I'd say they are pretty average as far as wipes go. Not horrible, but I figure that if I can get the same thing for $3 cheaper using the Yes to ones, I might as well just get those. And I totally like Soap and Glory products. Their Righteous body butter is a HG product for me.


 How did you like the scent? Im a sucker for the scent. I loveee hand food based on the scent alone.



> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use the Ole Henriksen Truth wipes. Pretty gentle and smells fabulous.  I still use eye makeup remover separately though to remove my mascara (waterproof).


 Ooh. I haven't tried much of Ole henriksen, sounds amazing!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saidfreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love them too. I will give the cucumber ones a try! I have a thing for grapefruit anything, like a serious thing.
> 
> I have used the regular and moisturizing neutrogena wipes for what feels like years. I love them but sometimes I want to try something new.


 me too! that's why I fell in love with JM bear naked face wipes and the nail wipes. Plus, I fell in love with fresh's hesprides perfume that smells just like grapefruit too! And love sweet love from philosophy has a nice grapefruit hint. Random, but I miss the pink grapefruit tic tacs. Those were amazing.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did try the cucumber and I preferred the blueberry ones. I did not like the acne mask, but the cucumber mask was "ok". The formulas seem to have conflicting ingredients and lots of additives that are known irritants. The wipes are one of the few I like.


 Ooh ok, good to know! I just added a pack to my cart on the website for when I place my anniversary order. Hopefully I love those better!


----------



## SassyVee (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emilyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I resubbed last week because the boxes were looking much better. I don't have a clicky truck yet, and I'm really hoping I don't get a punishment box. Does anyone know when those come out? (are they usually shipped first or last?)  Thanks!


 This is only my second box, so I'm still learning everything. So I really want to know what a "punishment box" is, lol. I have a clicky truck but no info yet. Thanks!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 8, 2013)

> I use the Ole Henriksen Truth wipes. Pretty gentle and smells fabulous. Â I still use eye makeup remover separately though to remove my mascara (waterproof). Â Â


 I've fallen in love with Ole Henriksen products!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SassyVee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *emilyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've fallen in love with Ole Henriksen products!


 How much do I love the truth serum?!  Smells like lemon Pez.  Yum.


----------



## SassyVee (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The term comes from receiving the 'worst' box of them all lol. Which is all relative anyway....usually the lowest value box or the box with mostly foil samples. Used to be the 'welcome box', or the introductory box of a gift subscription, in which they would toss in some less than great past samples instead of new stuff being sent out that particular month. Recently, though, the welcome boxes have been pretty good,,and I haven't seen many boxes in recent months that were all that bad. There is no telling when the 'punishment box' goes out...since it's not a real thing LOL.


 Okay, thanks. I thought it was probably something like that.


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 8, 2013)

wahhh i just want a email of some sort. /insert fake crying noise

this might seem off topic but i notice this new title under some of the girls names on here called the "millennium club"! sounds so fancy - whats that all about?


----------



## lovepink (Apr 8, 2013)

Millennuim club is based on how many posts you have.  I think it has to go over 3000 (I could be wrong).



> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wahhh i just want a email of some sort. /insert fake crying noise
> 
> this might seem off topic but i notice this new title under some of the girls names on here called the "millennium club"! sounds so fancy - whats that all about?


----------



## Meggpi (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm late on the mother in law talk, but my ex MIL was just the best and I miss her so, so much.  I think I might have left him sooner if it didn't mean breaking up with his family too.  Funny now that happens.  I think that's part of why mothers are so reluctant to accept new people into the family, it is a relationship too.

ANYWAY box is in my state, whoop whoop, .5640


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 8, 2013)

> How much do I love the truth serum?! Â Smells like lemon Pez. Â Yum.


 Yes! I got the 3 little wonders kit on Black Friday and finally busted it out. I don't think the night gel is moisturizing enough, but the Truth serum is fantastic and the day cream is very nice, too.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 8, 2013)

Lemon pez has a scent?  Is it like the little disc before or after biting into it?  I had some Ole Henriksen that I got in a GB but traded it away.  Can't wait to see what is in my BB this month!  (been stalking instagram and this thread to determin potential box possibilities)



> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How much do I love the truth serum?!  Smells like lemon Pez.  Yum.


----------



## morre22 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wahhh i just want a email of some sort. /insert fake crying noise
> 
> this might seem off topic but i notice this new title under some of the girls names on here called the "millennium club"! sounds so fancy - whats that all about?


I want an email too lol Mine hasn't shipped yet =/


----------



## jkwynn (Apr 8, 2013)

Another Ole Henriksen fan here! Looooove it!


----------



## Kristen121 (Apr 8, 2013)

My box is in my state, hope that means I find it in my mailbox when I get home from work tomorrow!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes! I got the 3 little wonders kit on Black Friday and finally busted it out. I don't think the night gel is moisturizing enough, but the Truth serum is fantastic and the day cream is very nice, too.


 I feel the same way about the night gel.  I actually apply the cream right over it at night. 



> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lemon pez has a scent?  Is it like the little disc before or after biting into it?  I had some Ole Henriksen that I got in a GB but traded it away.  Can't wait to see what is in my BB this month!  (been stalking instagram and this thread to determin potential box possibilities)


 Hmmm, I'd say after--it smells the way lemon pez tastes (if that makes any sense).  I received it in the GB  too and then I traded for a few more bottles AND bought the 3 little wonders kit on Black Friday.   My hoarding tendencies...


----------



## lovepink (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for the description!  If I ever come across it again I will try it out since it is getting such rave reviews!

Did anyone ever figure out a way to link to all the box combos?  I need some distraction till my box gets here!



> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel the same way about the night gel.  I actually apply the cream right over it at night.
> 
> Hmmm, I'd say after--it smells the way lemon pez tastes (if that makes any sense).  I received it in the GB  too and then I traded for a few more bottles AND bought the 3 little wonders kit on Black Friday.   My hoarding tendencies...


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 8, 2013)

> me too! that's why I fell in love with JM bear naked face wipes and the nail wipes. Plus, I fell in love with fresh's hesprides perfume that smells just like grapefruit too! And love sweet love from philosophy has a nice grapefruit hint. Random, but I miss the pink grapefruit tic tacs. Those were amazing.


 I love Love sweet Love! Love grapefruit scents.. You have to buy this cleaner, it's delicious. I'm always so apply to wipe the kitchen down with it haha http://www.target.com/p/method-pink-grapefruit-all-purpose-natural-surface-cleaner-28-oz/-/A-13532715?ref=tgt_adv_XSG10001&amp;AFID=Google_PLA_df&amp;LNM=%7C13532715&amp;CPNG=Storage+Organization&amp;kpid=13532715&amp;LID=PA&amp;ci_src=17588969&amp;ci_sku=13532715


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 8, 2013)

I see everyone is talking about Neutrogena  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I seriously love their acne prone transparent bar but it seriously melts in days!! Does anyone know if Neutrogena carriers it in a liquid form? 

Or if anyone else is a fan of their transparent bars how do you keep them from not melting.


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 8, 2013)

> Yes! I got the 3 little wonders kit on Black Friday and finally busted it out. I don't think the night gel is moisturizing enough, but the Truth serum is fantastic and the day cream is very nice, too.


 I loved this kit, i agree the night isn't moisturizing enough. I use it sometimes and then put something else on top lol the truth serum and I love each other.


----------



## lolas (Apr 8, 2013)

Love love the Neutrogena wipes! I buy them at Costco. 114 wipes for $15! Would love to try the grapefruit ones though. I really like citrusy scents.


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 8, 2013)

I apply an eye makeup remover and then use Pamper's sensitive baby wipes to remove or whatever wipes are on clearance at Target. :-O lol I always wash my face after though, the wipe is just for removal.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Millennuim club is based on how many posts you have.  I think it has to go over 3000 (I could be wrong).


 Got it after I hit 3k so I think so too XD


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm late on the mother in law talk, but my ex MIL was just the best and I miss her so, so much.  I think I might have left him sooner if it didn't mean breaking up with his family too.  Funny now that happens.  I think that's part of why mothers are so reluctant to accept new people into the family, it is a relationship too.
> 
> ANYWAY box is in my state, whoop whoop, .5640


 It is indeed ^^ I thought we got along super well and really liked her...then she turned lol


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I apply an eye makeup remover and then use Pamper's sensitive baby wipes to remove or whatever wipes are on clearance at Target. :-O lol I always wash my face after though, the wipe is just for removal.


 Same here, the wipe is just to make it easier for the cleanser to remove everything AND to avoid staining my Clarisonic lol


----------



## lovepink (Apr 8, 2013)

Haha you were the one I was totally thinking of!  I was like "Hmm I remember seeing it on Gabi's after she hit 3,000." Congrats!

Ready for the birchboxes to come!  I know it is not the 10th but I have the anticipation of a 3 year old Christmas eve!  I can't wait to see what i get!  Sorry you have to wait till the bf comes to get yours.  You should make him open em on Skype or do "unboxing" videos!



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got it after I hit 3k so I think so too XD


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha you were the one I was totally thinking of!  I was like "Hmm I remember seeing it on Gabi's after she hit 3,000." Congrats!
> 
> Ready for the birchboxes to come!  I know it is not the 10th but I have the anticipation of a 3 year old Christmas eve!  I can't wait to see what i get!  Sorry you have to wait till the bf comes to get yours.  You should make him open em on Skype or do "unboxing" videos!


 Yup that means: Gabi has nothing to do and sits on her ass on the forums all day long lol yay to being unemployed lmao (not taking it wrong, just laughing at myself XD)

Lmao well he does have to take pictures of them so I can post it on my blog...so might as well make him do a lil' unboxing video for me XD


----------



## lovepink (Apr 8, 2013)

Aww sorry to hear!  But at least you get to be on here and work on your blog! hoepfully something comes up for you soon.  And if you need a Neutrogena care/OPI care package let me know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

BTW that is so sweet he does that!  Hopefully his mom doesn't find out and use it against you!

What are you hoping for in your BB this month?  I am soo wanting the Miranesse.  If I get nothing else I would be a happy girl!



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup that means: Gabi has nothing to do and sits on her ass on the forums all day long lol yay to being unemployed lmao (not taking it wrong, just laughing at myself XD)
> 
> Lmao well he does have to take pictures of them so I can post it on my blog...so might as well make him do a lil' unboxing video for me XD


----------



## hiheather (Apr 8, 2013)

I LOVE Neutrogena grapefruit wipes. They were the first makeup remover wipes I used and I fell in love. It seems they are slowly disappearing, I can't them anywhere anymore though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love Love sweet Love! Love grapefruit scents.. You have to buy this cleaner, it's delicious. I'm always so apply to wipe the kitchen down with it haha http://www.target.com/p/method-pink-grapefruit-all-purpose-natural-surface-cleaner-28-oz/-/A-13532715?ref=tgt_adv_XSG10001&amp;AFID=Google_PLA_df&amp;LNM=%7C13532715&amp;CPNG=Storage+Organization&amp;kpid=13532715&amp;LID=PA&amp;ci_src=17588969&amp;ci_sku=13532715


 I have that! That's the cleaning spray I always use!  Lol! great minds think alike!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww sorry to hear!  But at least you get to be on here and work on your blog! hoepfully something comes up for you soon.  And if you need a Neutrogena care/OPI care package let me know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Yup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I get my fun XD Oh that's so nice of you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thank you ^^ but they would tax my face off lmao the taxes are hella high for anything like that :'(

Yup and nah I don't think she could say anything about that.

Lmao I want the Miranesse too! Same if everything else sucks, idc cuz I got that haha


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is indeed ^^ I thought we got along super well and really liked her...then she turned lol


That's EXACTLY what happened to me! lol My hubby kept warning me when we first started dating....he said she was nutty, and crazy and lived in loo-loo land but I thought she was nice, so I got close to her and she turned on me. I've learned never ever to tell her anything personal AGAIN! lol

On a secondary note...still no tracking or clicky truck here!

On a third note...OLE HENRIKSON TRUTH SERUM! LOVE IT! yay!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's EXACTLY what happened to me! lol My hubby kept warning me when we first started dating....he said she was nutty, and crazy and lived in loo-loo land but I thought she was nice, so I got close to her and she turned on me. I've learned never ever to tell her anything personal AGAIN! lol
> ...


 loo-loo land! lmao and no clicky truck either


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 9, 2013)

No clicky truck for me on either account.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 9, 2013)

I think I'm actually starting to get more interested in finding out what the box contents are in general than in mine specifically!  But I do have some things I'm hoping for based on what we've seen already:


Hair oil (I will always hope for any brand of this, except for that Ojon three-layer stuff.  That was weird and waxy on my hair)
Mirenesse (I LOVE LIP PRODUCTS!)
nail polish (even if it's a color I don't like, I pretty much always hope for it whenever it's in boxes)
Beauty Protector (I have a full-sized bottle plus most of the sample I received the first time around, but I LOVE THIS STUFF!  HOARDING IT!)
that shower gel (yeah, I like it)
eye roller (allergies like whoa)
Malin + Goetz body wash (more shower gel!  And I love bergamot!)
Caudalie oil (I love facial oils!)

Based on the new items in the store, crossing my fingers that these are headed my way:  


Nexxus leave-in conditioning foam
Sumita eyeshadow pencils
W3LL PEOPLE ColorBalm stick
W3LL PEOPLE Universalist Multi-Use color stick

But I have no clue whether those are in any boxes.  Those are just wishful thinking for me.  They're things I would love to try but (with the exception of the eyeshadow sticks) do not think I am willing to spend points (and *definitely* not money) on.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 9, 2013)

I agree with all your items, but the hair oil.  I could fill my bathtub with all the varities of that stuff I have!  If I could have any repeat sample I would hope for the Beauty protector!  That stuff rocks!



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I'm actually starting to get more interested in finding out what the box contents are in general than in mine specifically!  But I do have some things I'm hoping for based on what we've seen already:
> 
> ...


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lolas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Love love the Neutrogena wipes! I buy them at Costco. 114 wipes for $15!
> 
> Would love to try the grapefruit ones though. I really like citrusy scents.


I use the regular Neutrogena wipes.  They are my favorite out of the 4 or so brands I've tried.  I did venture out and try the grapefruit ones, but I ended up giving them to my mom because they really burned my face.  She ended up loving them, though!


----------



## jkwynn (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I'm actually starting to get more interested in finding out what the box contents are in general than in mine specifically!  But I do have some things I'm hoping for based on what we've seen already:
> 
> ...


----------



## amidea (Apr 9, 2013)

finally picked up my box today (it was delivered on sat):

same as another box posted earlier:

 
mirenesse glossy kiss laface face wash joie perfume nexxus youth renewal rejuvenating elixir simple revitalizing eye roll-on   for those of you who got the mirenesse, it's just the very tip of the pencil, right?  not that i'm complaining, but it seems like a lot of material going into packaging (a large pencil) when i'm assuming the product does not go  any further down than the tip.  also seems kind of weird that birchbox said to sharpen it but what do i know. any thoughts?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 9, 2013)

woot woot! my box is in! well, the package slip for me to pick it up at the post office came in my mailbox tonight! 






can't wait to let everyone know what i got this month!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 9, 2013)

> finally picked up my box today (it was delivered on sat):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I thought it was a full sized pencil??


----------



## amidea (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought it was a full sized pencil??


 i was confused bc it looks full-sized but then the spoiler birchbox posted talked about how to maintain the sample sizes (and that the full-size is twist-up, which the sample is not)


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 9, 2013)

> > I thought it was a full sized pencil??
> 
> 
> i was confused bc it looks full-sized but then the spoiler birchbox posted talked about how to maintain the sample sizes (and that the full-size is twist-up, which the sample is not)


 Hummmmmmm.....curious


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 9, 2013)

I have tried the Yes to Blueberries towelettes and the Yes To Grapefruit towelettes. The blueberries ones seem very gentle but the smell makes me nauseous. The grapefruit ones exfoliate nicely, but they make my face feel slimey while I'm using them and fpr about 5 minutes after. They do not smell like grapefruit. I do not like them as well as the Neutrogena Grapefruit Cleansing towelettes, but other people say the Neutrogena ones burn like fire, eventhough I love them. You never know how your skin will react until you try them. No burning at all with Yes to Blueberries or Yes to Grapefruit on my face.



> > All I know is I wouldn't mind some macaroons! Yeah, yeah I'm that annoying person always looking for sweets regardless of the source. Also, I'm not a huge fan of the Yes to.. products- I don't have a real reason howeverÂ  I tried one scrub and it was meh but I like scrubs with mix of fine and course particles. I guess I should give the other lines a chance, but I'm still crossing my fingers that they go to people who want them! If I were going to try anything from that brand any suggestions? I see they have a ton of their products at Target (say it fancy) so I would love to like a products that is so easy to get my hands on. whoa, too much caffeine !:5:
> 
> 
> I really love the Yes to Cucumbers Facial Towelettes because I use them to remove my makeup in winter. I have really sensitive dry skin in winter and these help give me a healthy glow, and they don't irritate my skin. Also they smell good. They are on the whimpier side of things, but I do really love them and with a little power they get off even the toughest eye makeup.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 9, 2013)

Weird. I'm trying to shop eye makeup and the site keeps telling me "There are no products matching the selection."


----------



## classybroad (Apr 9, 2013)

Sorry if this has been posted- are the boxes coming with a free year of women's health magazine? I see a card in the boxes is that to get it free or just buy it and mail the card?


----------



## JC327 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup that means: Gabi has nothing to do and sits on her ass on the forums all day long lol yay to being unemployed lmao (not taking it wrong, just laughing at myself XD)
> 
> Lmao well he does have to take pictures of them so I can post it on my blog...so might as well make him do a lil' unboxing video for me XD


 I bet those vids will be hilarious, guys are always so awkward with makeup and other girly things lol.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I get my fun XD Oh that's so nice of you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thank you ^^ but they would tax my face off lmao the taxes are hella high for anything like that :'(
> 
> ...


 I really hope I get that too or the color changing polish.


----------



## JamieO (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really hope I get that too or the color changing polish.


 Me too! I still have no clicky truck or emails, so I'm hoping maybe there will be a polish in my box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would love the Mirenesse too! I really love that they have stuff in the BB shop now! They have great products, but the cost to ship from Australia is cah-razy. If I don't get the Glossy Kiss in my box, I may totally have to buy one!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> finally picked up my box today (it was delivered on sat):
> 
> ...


----------



## gemstone (Apr 9, 2013)

> birchbox said to sharpen it? plastic pencils like that are sharpenable, it didn't make sense to me at first either. for example, i have one of the pixie eye shadow pens that works liek that. the pixie one is the perfect size for the UD grindhouse.


 Yeah the packaging said to sharpen it also.


----------



## catipa (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Stephinitely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey all, just got my box! It had a weight of .5455 lbs and I received:
> 
> ...


I got the exact same box as you did.  I am very happy with it.  It also had the year subscription to Woman's Health.


----------



## catipa (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine got sudsy on a loofah just fine and smelled great. *shrugs* 'Terrible to one doesn't mean 'terrible' for all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I really liked it too.


----------



## catipa (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sorry if this has been posted- are the boxes coming with a free year of women's health magazine? I see a card in the boxes is that to get it free or just buy it and mail the card?


Yes, my box did come with the year subscription to Women's Health Magazine.  I just mailed the card off today.


----------



## catipa (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *catipa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, my box did come with the year subscription to Women's Health Magazine.  I just mailed the card off today.


Sorry should have clarified that it is free, and if you don't want the subscription you can request a $9.99 refund check be sent to you.  Box is basically free this month is you take the $9.99 refund.  I am going to get the magazine though and not take the refund.


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SassyVee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is only my second box, so I'm still learning everything. So I really want to know what a "punishment box" is, lol.


 My first BB was what I consider a "punishment" box ... and I hadn't even done anything wrong! I got it last month-- Serge Normant Dry Shampoo, a sample of Juicy Couture LaLa, Juice Beauty CC cream and the Whish blueberry shave cream. About the only thing I got that I actually use is the nail file!  I hope this month is better, but my box seems to be on the lighter side (.467) and the delivery is scheduled for next Monday, even though I'm in NJ. I'm guessing I've got another box in the high 20s again.  Well, at least I'll get the $9.99 from the magazine back, as I don't plan to subscribe.

If anyone is interested in getting "Yes to" products ... Bloomspot is running a deal for a $40 gift cert for $20.  Some of the restrictions: only one cert per order, $5 shipping charge per order, no "refund" if you order less than $40 worth of products in one order and the "promo value" expires 5/15/13 (you can still use the $20 you paid, though).  You can buy 4 -- 2 for you and 2 to gift.  I bought 4 before realizing the limit on products for yourself, but I'm going to try gifting it to my husband? I got 3 or 4 small packs of the cucumber wipes to keep in my purse, one regular size pack of the tomato (for my husband) and one of the blueberry wipes; the blueberry eye and lip products; 4 of the cucumber eyemake up remover pads; and a carrot body wash.  I think my total spend was about $55, including the $40 for the two certs, the "overage" on the products and the shipping   Anyway, just thought I'd pass this on, since the subject came up.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 9, 2013)

Finally clicky!

Box weight .4260

Hoping for some nail polish!


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 9, 2013)

> My first BB was what I consider a "punishment" box ... and I hadn't even done anything wrong! I got it last month-- Serge Normant Dry Shampoo, a sample of Juicy Couture LaLa, Juice Beauty CC cream and the Whish blueberry shave cream. About the only thing I got that I actually use is the nail file!


 Pretty sure my first box was the worst of the worst when it comes to punishment boxes. I got the nail appliques, the dry shampoo, whish shaving cream, and the twistband. Yuck! Def hoping for a better box this month as well. Still not having any tracking info is killing me!


----------



## Alexia561 (Apr 9, 2013)

Don't think I'm getting any of the good boxes, as my weight is .464


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Apr 9, 2013)

I have been working on this same post forever and my phone won't let me do it!!



Please excuse my messy desk. This is what I do at work when Im supposed to be working!!! I love that they will refund you $9.99 if u don't want the magazine. Personally, I will be taking the magazine, but this will prevent all the "hey I'm being cheated because I already subscribe" backlash. Here's what I got: Beauty Protector-protect and detangle spray (in my opinion) smells great! ;-) Caudalie divine oil- the only thing I wanted that I actually got... Supergoop cc cream--didnt know I wanted it but not disappointed. I normally don't care for supergoop but i LOVE Cc creams Laface eye cream- dont use eye creams but full size is $150 so this has to be a pricey sample (curse my profile of an 18 year old making $150g a year!) And Hail merry macaroons- super excited about these!!! Overall, not bad..I feel better knowing they didn't include the blush this month so I don't feel so cheated. Wish I got the Youngblood but hopefully ill be able to trade for it...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 9, 2013)

They will give a refund?! That's awesome! I got a subscription for it for like $5 on living social since I had some $5 promo card to LS and needed to use it on something (so it was free). I think it's a pretty unhelpful magazine but hey, free is free!



> I have been working on this same post forever and my phone won't let me do it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse my messy desk. This is what I do at work when Im supposed to be working!!! I love that they will refund you $9.99 if u don't want the magazine. Personally, I will be taking the magazine, but this will prevent all the "hey I'm being cheated because I already subscribe" backlash. Here's what I got: Beauty Protector-protect and detangle spray (in my opinion) smells great! ;-) Caudalie divine oil- the only thing I wanted that I actually got... Supergoop cc cream--didnt know I wanted it but not disappointed. I normally don't care for supergoop but i LOVE Cc creams Laface eye cream- dont use eye creams but full size is $150 so this has to be a pricey sample (curse my profile of an 18 year old making $150g a year!) And Hail merry macaroons- super excited about these!!! Overall, not bad..I feel better knowing they didn't include the blush this month so I don't feel so cheated. Wish I got the Youngblood but hopefully ill be able to trade for it...


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have been working on this same post forever and my phone won't let me do it!!
> 
> 
> ...


 

Super jealous! You got a great box!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 9, 2013)

My tracking just updated- I have .464 :-(


----------



## hiheather (Apr 9, 2013)

I love that they are offering a refund. I do not like Women's Health so I will be using the refund choice. I'm really glad they didn't just decide to sign us up for emails like some companies do.


----------



## mscuracchio (Apr 9, 2013)

> I love that they are offering a refund. I do not like Women's Health so I will be using the refund choice. I'm really glad they didn't just decide to sign us up for emails like some companies do.


 ????


----------



## catipa (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mscuracchio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ????


If you don't want the year subscription to Women's Health Magazine for a year, you can request a $9.99 refund check be sent to you.


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 9, 2013)

So is the general consensus that the magazine isn't great? I have a lot of free magazines already and would rather get the $10 if it isn't a good read. I have never read it.


----------



## mscuracchio (Apr 9, 2013)

> If you don't want the year subscription to Women's Health Magazine for a year, you can request a $9.99 refund check be sent to you.


 Really??? That's good of them!!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Apr 9, 2013)

So even if you aren't already subscribed to Women's Health you can get a refund? That is sweet!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> finally picked up my box today (it was delivered on sat):
> 
> ...


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> How did you like the scent? Im a sucker for the scent. I loveee hand food based on the scent alone.
> ...


 I don't think they really had much of a scent. They were just fresh and clean smelling  Definatly not super strong like some of their other products.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 9, 2013)

Ooh, I have multiple subs. I am curious enough to get one magazine subscription just for the hell of it, but I'll be sending the cards back for refunds on the other two!


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Still no tracking


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no tracking


Same here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bet those vids will be hilarious, guys are always so awkward with makeup and other girly things lol.


 Yup I'm looking forward to them lol



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really hope I get that too or the color changing polish.


 Yes or the color changing polish lol!


----------



## casey anne (Apr 9, 2013)

Super early for me this month but my box is Out for Delivery.  I have a weight of 0.5320.


----------



## tasertag (Apr 9, 2013)

I used to have color changing polish when I was kid so getting it would be like a throwback to my childhood. I hope I get it. If I don't get it, I might just buy it anyways.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 9, 2013)

One of my boxes should be at my house tomorrow.  It's 0.554, which is the exact same box weight as the one with the Skin&amp;Co shower gel, Supergoop! eye cream (meh), Mirinesse (woo!), only I don't have color treated hair, so I can't be getting the Oribe shampoo/conditioner packets.  They wouldn't send it to me if I don't color my hair, would they?

My other truck isn't even thinking about being clicky yet.  That's the account that always gets polish, so here's hoping!  I would LOVE to try anything by Malin &amp; Goetz, LAFACE, Number 4, W3LL PEOPLE, or Lierac.  I would be happy with the polish or lipstick too.  We've been together a long time BB.  We'll see how well you know me after all we've been through!  

I just want to see what's in the April boxes, but it's still on March!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So even if you aren't already subscribed to Women's Health you can get a refund? That is sweet!


 I feel like the deal is you can either get a free subscription, or, _if you already subscribe_, you can get a refund. They'd probably have to verify that you're a current subscriber. That way people who already subscribe won't feel like their missing out on part of the box. It doesn't seem to make sense that they would give people free money, but I could be wrong!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 9, 2013)

Ah!  I spoke (wrote) too soon!  One box is 0.554 due on the 11th.  The other is 0.604 due on the 15th.  Woooop!  Ahh, the curiosity!!!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I feel like the deal is you can either get a free subscription, or, _if you already subscribe_, you can get a refund. They'd probably have to verify that you're a current subscriber. That way people who already subscribe won't feel like their missing out on part of the box. It doesn't seem to make sense that they would give people free money, but I could be wrong!


 This totally makes sense- hmm....


----------



## catipa (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I feel like the deal is you can either get a free subscription, or, _if you already subscribe_, you can get a refund. They'd probably have to verify that you're a current subscriber. That way people who already subscribe won't feel like their missing out on part of the box. It doesn't seem to make sense that they would give people free money, but I could be wrong!


I already mailed my card in today, because I do want the magazine, but I thought is said if you did not want the magazine you checked a box on the card and you have to list your Birchbox Subscription number.  You could only use the original card included in the box-it said no copies.  And it all had to be done in 30 days of receipt.  I am going by memory but anyone who still has the card can confirm exactly what is says.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh heavens, I'm just dying here! No clicky truck, no tracking!


----------



## xostephy1022ox (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm new to birchbox (this will be my second one)  I am sure this has been discussed before but can someone explain how to figure out what box I am getting?  I have a tracking number but no "clicky truck" lol.

I know last month there were links to each box as well.  Can someone show me how to find that?

Thanks!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 9, 2013)

Tracking finally updated. My box weighs 4630. Am a little worried because I see it is going through Mail Innovations. They lost my Ipsy bag last month. Keeping fingers, toes and eyes crossed. Okay, maybe not eyes.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have been working on this same post forever and my phone won't let me do it!!
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 9, 2013)

I got a clicky truck! And updated tracking!! ETA is april 15th, weight is 0.6420


----------



## amontatl (Apr 9, 2013)

That is all the stuff that they talk about in the sneak peek video! I would consider that a great box!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 9, 2013)

Finally got my first clicky truck.  Should be here by the 15th. weight 0.6141 lbs


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 9, 2013)

Wah! Still no "clicky truck".... I wish we could at least see the box variations so I can (obsessively) try to figure out which box I'll be getting. Sigh....


----------



## goldenmeans (Apr 9, 2013)

No shipping email, but my truck is clickable, with a weight of 0.6130. I should get it tomorrow. Hopefully it has the nail polish, it seems heavy enough!


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh heavens, I'm just dying here! No clicky truck, no tracking!


I'm dying right a long with you.  Nothing for me, either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I was one of the first people to get my Ipsy, so I guess that can't happen with BB, too.  I hope it's up by the time I get out of class today!  (I said this yesterday too with no luck HA)


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 9, 2013)

There's an obscene amount of cardboard/packaging this month. Just got my box!



Spoiler







Joie - folle de joie perfume Laface Laboratories - face wash Mirenesse - glossy kiss lipstick Nexxus - youth renewal rejuvenating elixir


Not bad! Weight: 0.519


----------



## OiiO (Apr 9, 2013)

Still no clicky here, hope that means I'm getting a nail polish.


----------



## casey anne (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> There's an obscene amount of cardboard/packaging this month. Just got my box!
> 
> 
> ...


 I think I'm crossing my fingers for this box...My box has a weight of 0.5320 and it is out for delivery too!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no clicky here, hope that means I'm getting a nail polish.


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 9, 2013)

Sounds like I'm getting two very different boxes...both due for delivery on 4/15. 

#1 .4460

#2 .6350

I usually get BB and Ipsy the same day, but Ipsy is already in my town. I'd guess I'll get it tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## Brainwall (Apr 9, 2013)

Still nothing for me either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am hoping later today. I have been spoiled before because I always get my box really really early.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 9, 2013)

YES! Logged into my account &amp; found a tracking # (have yet to receive email) but it is .6060


----------



## gracewilson (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So is the general consensus that the magazine isn't great? I have a lot of free magazines already and would rather get the $10 if it isn't a good read. I have never read it.


 I really like Women's Health.  I think they have less fad diet/exercise things and more information that's based on research.  I was reading last month's issue and they cited a researcher who I am citing in my dissertation.  That was a neat moment for me!  I like it better than fitness (which I also receive).


----------



## lapsesinlogic (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have been working on this same post forever and my phone won't let me do it!!
> 
> 
> ...


 I got the same box on one of my accounts!! So excited - I so rarely get any of the products they advertise in the videos. I am already in LOVE with the Supergoop CC cream.

On my second account, I just got a clicky truck (no email, though) - weight of 0.5850 and delivery date of 4/15. My first one, though, was .5410 and had been scheduled for the 11th and I got it the 8th, so here's hoping this one's early!


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 9, 2013)

I have a clicky truck on one account (not updated) and nothing on the other yet...I'm REALLLLLLLLLLLLLLY hoping for the Youngblood Anti-Shine Mattifyer!!


----------



## drk51284 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have been working on this same post forever and my phone won't let me do it!!
> 
> 
> ...


 a) If they really will give us the value of the magazine if you don't want it, that is above and beyond. Really surprising, quite generous of BB/WH to do it!

B) What size are the Hail Merry macaroons? I saw them at a grocery store this morning... 3.5oz for $4.99. Not cheap, but they look tasty!

Just those two things alone could mean you're making money off BB this month...


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 9, 2013)

yippie im seeing some box twins for me!

no tracking email but my click truck activated - 0.6430 and date is the 15th!


----------



## hiheather (Apr 9, 2013)

Still no clicky truck woomp woomp.

What day do they usually show the box contents? I want to play the guessing game of which one I get!


----------



## luvdroolbuy (Apr 9, 2013)

One of my 3 has a clicky truck but no box updates.

My weight is:

0.5440


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 9, 2013)

Yay! I finally have a box weight! 0.4700 - probably not awesome, but whatever.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no clicky truck woomp woomp.
> 
> What day do they usually show the box contents? I want to play the guessing game of which one I get!


 usually on the 10th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gracewilson (Apr 9, 2013)

Hubby just sent me this picture.... Can't wait to get home after work today &amp; see what's inside!!!!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ooohh what a tease!!


----------



## Jazbot (Apr 9, 2013)

Has anyone tried locationg the spoiler pages??


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have been working on this same post forever and my phone won't let me do it!!
> 
> 
> ...


 How much did that box weigh? It looks like I might get that box. However, I had Caudalie eye cream last month so I'm not sure if BB would do repeats on brand name OR purpose of a product? That is my dream box except for Macaroons that I don't personally care for maybe MINERESSE LIP?! My box arrives on this Thurs. or maybe soon?! AHHHH


----------



## tasertag (Apr 9, 2013)

I have a clicky truck! 0.588 I hope it's good!


----------



## jessicarobin (Apr 9, 2013)

Tried to do a quick scan of posts to see if anyone got a box with the weight .5590.  I haven't received mine yet, but tracking says it's due the 11th.  I'm really hoping I don't get the 

Skin &amp; Co. body wash.
Has anyone received their box with a weight that's similar?  I'd be okay with pretty much everything else that I've seen.  I got an item from that company in a Glossybox a few months ago and I really didn't like it.

Actually, what item do you guys usually really want to get but never seem to?

I have an affinity for fancy perfume, but I always seem to get more commercial brands like Juicy Couture.  I don't hate those scents, but it's readily available.  The whole reason I signed up for Birchbox is last year I saw they had a perfume sample called Flor y Canto that really piqued my interest.  I've yet to get anything like that. Not that I'm complaining! I like most of the other stuff I've received, I'm just kind of yearning.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 9, 2013)

> How much did that box weigh? It looks like I might get that box. However, I had Caudalie eye cream last month so I'm not sure if BB would do repeats on brand name OR purpose of a product? That is my dream box except for Macaroons that I don't personally care for maybe MINERESSE LIP?! My box arrives on this Thurs. or maybe soon?! AHHHH


 I had LancÃ´me eye makeup remover in February and MAKE eye makeup remover in March. I don't know how many times they have sent Juicy fragrances. They have no problem repeating brands or product types!


----------



## jams (Apr 9, 2013)

got one of my boxes today! 

weight was .575. I am happy with what I got- really hoping to get the nail polish in my other box though! i got two foil packets each of the oribe shampoo and conditioner, skin&amp;co body wash, strivectin eye concentrate, supergoop cc cream and hail merry macaroons- which were delicious!


----------



## Meahlea (Apr 9, 2013)

T_T still no clicky truck. I want nail polish and chocolate. That is all that I want. I'm sure I will also enjoy other things, but that is all that I really want.


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had LancÃ´me eye makeup remover in February and MAKE eye makeup remover in March. I don't know how many times they have sent Juicy fragrances. They have no problem repeating brands or product types!


 So, basically, two different brand names but same purpose of product. MMM!


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 9, 2013)

G



> got one of my boxes today!Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I am dying to try the eye cream.. Still no clicky truck for either account.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 9, 2013)

I want polish and youngblood. As if I could be so lucky.


----------



## JennyDBV (Apr 9, 2013)

I just got my box and it weighed .5510- my phone is dead and needs to charge but here is what I got :

Hail Merry Chocolate Macaroons - 2 pieces- delicious- wish it was a bigger bag...

Malin &amp; Goetz Cilantro Hair Conditioner 1 oz bottle
Mirenesse Glossy Kiss Lipstick in the color Quick Kiss- Full Size
Caudelie Morning Eye Rescue Cream  -.05 oz
Two Towelette from Herban Essentials


----------



## puppyluv (Apr 9, 2013)

My box is .6330 and is headed my way! I'm really excited for this one. Only thing I don't want is the wipes. I've tried the Yes To... wipes before. I've also gotten quite a few different kinds in subs in the last few months. Nothing compares with the Target generic brand wipes though. I love them! The material is strong, and they are so refreshing, and at only $3 a pack you really can't beat them.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 9, 2013)

I need macaroons. Still no clicky truck for me.


----------



## ashleyanner (Apr 9, 2013)

Still no "clicky truck" on either account for me.  Why does it seem like everything is moving sooooooooo much slower this month??


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no "clicky truck" on either account for me.  Why does it seem like everything is moving sooooooooo much slower this month??


 On the whole, they aren't being that slow. I honestly think those of us who don't have a tracking yet are getting the nail polish. I think they have to send the nail polish by UPS ground (or something like that, i don't know how this stuff works). It would make sense for me anyway since I haven't gotten a tracking # yet, and they loveeee to send me nail products for some reason. Plus every time I've gotten nail polish in my box I seem to get my box much later than everyone else.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On the whole, they aren't being that slow. I honestly think those of us who don't have a tracking yet are getting the nail polish. I think they have to send the nail polish by UPS ground (or something like that, i don't know how this stuff works). It would make sense for me anyway since I haven't gotten a tracking # yet, and they loveeee to send me nail products for some reason. Plus every time I've gotten nail polish in my box I seem to get my box much later than everyone else.


 I agree...i usually dont' have a tracking number by this point lol. 9:30 PM on the 10th is generally when it comes my way.

I just checked my emails, Iusually get tracking between the 8th and 11th.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree...i usually dont' have a tracking number by this point lol. 9:30 PM on the 10th is generally when it comes my way.
> 
> I just checked my emails, Iusually get tracking between the 8th and 11th.


 I know right. It seems like it's going to much slower this month since tracking numbers started popping up around the sixth, and it's already the ninth we still have a blank profile! Can't wait for tomorrow morning to look and actually see what box is on my account, I'm far too impatient.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 9, 2013)

Has anyone gotten a .4400 shipping weight??


----------



## Courtneyk2012 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alexia561* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't think I'm getting any of the good boxes, as my weight is .464


 I have the same weight on my second account, nothing on my main account yet.....keeping my fingers crossed though!


----------



## fanchette (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm starting to get anxious about not having a clicky truck. We are slated to move sometime in the next couple weeks ( could be as soon as next wednesday if there is no hitch in the paperwork process) but that also means that my box has the possibility of getting lost in the change of address shuffle! With my luck, I will get the nail polish (which i would LOVE) but it will take FOREVER to ship to me, and then I'll live in another town by then! I wanted to change my address and just send it to the new house to be waiting for me, but we just haven't been able to pin down a date from anyone! The good news is that once we move, we should never get anyone else's mail, since it is a brand spankin' new house, new paint smell and everything!

tl;dr - hurry up BB, or I might not get you at all!


----------



## tulosai (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On the whole, they aren't being that slow. I honestly think those of us who don't have a tracking yet are getting the nail polish. I think they have to send the nail polish by UPS ground (or something like that, i don't know how this stuff works). It would make sense for me anyway since I haven't gotten a tracking # yet, and they loveeee to send me nail products for some reason. Plus every time I've gotten nail polish in my box I seem to get my box much later than everyone else.


 I dunno one of the first photos posted on instagram (maybe the 2nd one waaaay back on this thread) had the polish.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone gotten a .4400 shipping weight??


 .4260 so close but no.  Mine is the lightest box it looks like.  Not tooo optimistic but you never know.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 9, 2013)

I found a clicky truck on my main account! So my second account should be coming today, my main had a clicky truck that hasn't updated. and my third doesn't have a truck yet. 3 different boxes? I hope so!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dunno one of the first photos posted on instagram (maybe the 2nd one waaaay back on this thread) had the polish.


 That one was a special box for a boot camp from what I understand.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dunno one of the first photos posted on instagram (maybe the 2nd one waaaay back on this thread) had the polish.


 The one you're talking about was posted on instagram a week ago, and she captioned it as "a special Barry's Boot Camp edition." Just 4 hours ago the same user posted a totally different box that she said was her April Birchbox. So I'm not really sure what was up with that box with the nail polish (if it was a special promo or what) but there haven't been any other nail polish boxes on instagram yet.


----------



## ashleyanner (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On the whole, they aren't being that slow. I honestly think those of us who don't have a tracking yet are getting the nail polish. I think they have to send the nail polish by UPS ground (or something like that, i don't know how this stuff works). It would make sense for me anyway since I haven't gotten a tracking # yet, and they loveeee to send me nail products for some reason. Plus every time I've gotten nail polish in my box I seem to get my box much later than everyone else.


 Oh, I know they're not that slow this month.  I think it's just because we haven't figured out the links to the different boxes that it feels like it's taking forever.  Usually I like to look at all of the different combos trying to figure out which box I can get...  And I'm definitely hoping for that nail polish...it looks like fun!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> .4260 so close but no.  Mine is the lightest box it looks like.  Not tooo optimistic but you never know.


 Its weird since its out for delivery today. You would expect someone else would have a similar box weight to me. But every box ive seen has a weight in the .5... maybe its missing an item? probably not. but maybe?


----------



## missionista (Apr 9, 2013)

Got shipping e-mail!  Weight is .5890, and it went out April 8, expected delivery April 15.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The one you're talking about was posted on instagram a week ago, and she captioned it as "a special Barry's Boot Camp edition." Just 4 hours ago the same user posted a totally different box that she said was her April Birchbox. So I'm not really sure what was up with that box with the nail polish (if it was a special promo or what) but there haven't been any other nail polish boxes on instagram yet.


 ah gotcha. thanks!


----------



## hlroberts (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm starting to get anxious about not having a clicky truck. We are slated to move sometime in the next couple weeks ( could be as soon as next wednesday if there is no hitch in the paperwork process) but that also means that my box has the possibility of getting lost in the change of address shuffle! With my luck, I will get the nail polish (which i would LOVE) but it will take FOREVER to ship to me, and then I'll live in another town by then! I wanted to change my address and just send it to the new house to be waiting for me, but we just haven't been able to pin down a date from anyone! The good news is that once we move, we should never get anyone else's mail, since it is a brand spankin' new house, new paint smell and everything!
> 
> tl;dr - hurry up BB, or I might not get you at all!


 Congrats on the new house! That's exciting!

I don't have my clicky truck yet, either. I'm headed out of town later this month and was SO hoping to get my box before then. Maybe all of us that are waiting patiently for our shipping info will get our dream boxes. Ya know--like the universe will reward us with good karma for being (forced to be) patient. (This is really just wishful thinking because I've been jealous of every box spoiler I've seen on here so far...)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, I know they're not that slow this month.  I think it's just because we haven't figured out the links to the different boxes that it feels like it's taking forever.  Usually I like to look at all of the different combos trying to figure out which box I can get...  And I'm definitely hoping for that nail polish...it looks like fun!


 It really does seem like these last few months they've been tricky about the box links. I think they're trying to stop us from peeking! hahahah.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 9, 2013)

did anyone here get the variation with the bergamot body wash and eye roller?


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On the whole, they aren't being that slow. I honestly think those of us who don't have a tracking yet are getting the nail polish. I think they have to send the nail polish by UPS ground (or something like that, i don't know how this stuff works). It would make sense for me anyway since I haven't gotten a tracking # yet, and they loveeee to send me nail products for some reason. Plus every time I've gotten nail polish in my box I seem to get my box much later than everyone else.


Yeah I really hope that's why my box is taking to so long to get tracking. Then it would totally be worth the wait!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh great, now I see there is a BarkBox. As if the temptation for more beauty products wasn't enough, now they hit me in my real soft spot! Oh the humanity!!!


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone gotten a .4400 shipping weight??


 Possible box twins! Mine is .4460; due to arrive 4/15.


----------



## ashleyanner (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It really does seem like these last few months they've been tricky about the box links. I think they're trying to stop us from peeking! hahahah.


 I know...they're mean...haha.


----------



## Alexia561 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a clicky truck! And updated tracking!! ETA is april 15th, weight is 0.6420


 Yea! That's a heavy box, so hoping you get a good one!


----------



## Jazbot (Apr 9, 2013)

Wrong thread sorry!


----------



## Meahlea (Apr 9, 2013)

There's a pick 2 with the zoya in it.


----------



## klg534 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> There's an obscene amount of cardboard/packaging this month. Just got my box!
> 
> 
> ...


 Is that a full size lipstick?


----------



## Jazbot (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There's a pick 2 with the zoya in it.


 whhhaaa?!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 9, 2013)

> whhhaaa?!


 It's Kristen, which Birchbox sent out in January 2012, if I recall correctly. It was the first month they sent out stila smudge sticks. I wanted the Zoya and got the stila. More than a year later, I've worn the stila many more times than the Zoya!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Oh great, now I see there is a BarkBox. As if the temptation for more beauty products wasn't enough, now they hit me in my real soft spot! Oh the humanity!!!


 I'm soft. My Lucy girl is expecting her first bark box this month.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Oh great, now I see there is a BarkBox. As if the temptation for more beauty products wasn't enough, now they hit me in my real soft spot! Oh the humanity!!!


 I'm soft. My Lucy girl is expecting her first bark box this month.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm soft. My Lucy girl is expecting her first bark box this month.


 I have two furbabies - a Yorkie (Gidget) and a Shih Tzu (Bella). I think they NEED this sub! Darn it anyway!!!


----------



## tulosai (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have two furbabies - a Yorkie (Gidget) and a Shih Tzu (Bella). I think they NEED this sub! Darn it anyway!!!


 Is there any similar sub for cats?


----------



## hiheather (Apr 9, 2013)

> Is there any similar sub for cats?


 Pawalla has one for cats if I remember correctly. I want to get Barkbox for my dogs but I have an Akita and an Akita mix who together shred and terrorize everything I give them. Doggyloot is amazing though if you have a dog.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there any similar sub for cats?


 I'm sure there is, just don't know what it is. I came upon Barkbox by accident.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pawalla has one for cats if I remember correctly.
> 
> I want to get Barkbox for my dogs but I have an Akita and an Akita mix who together shred and terrorize everything I give them. Doggyloot is amazing though if you have a dog.


 What is Doggyloot? I haven't heard of it. My Yorkie is a hellion and she tears up all her toys!


----------



## hiheather (Apr 9, 2013)

> What is Doggyloot? I haven't heard of it. My Yorkie is a hellion and she tears up all her toys!


 It is kind of like Hautelook for dogs. They offer dog toys, treats, and all things dog related for huge discounts with free shipping always! They evdn tailor the offers to your dog's size if you'd like. I get my dogs chew toys and toys there about once a week now.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is kind of like Hautelook for dogs. They offer dog toys, treats, and all things dog related for huge discounts with free shipping always! They evdn tailor the offers to your dog's size if you'd like. I get my dogs chew toys and toys there about once a week now.


 Wow! That sounds wonderful! I'm going to go check it out right now! My Shih Tzu has allergies and is on a very restricted diet and those natural treats are going to bankrupt me!


----------



## hiheather (Apr 9, 2013)

> Wow! That sounds wonderful! I'm going to go check it out right now! My Shih Tzu has allergies and is on a very restricted diet and those natural treats are going to bankrupt me!


 They usually have lots of natural treats up for sale!


----------



## Jeaniney (Apr 9, 2013)

BarkBox is awesome!  My yorkie mix and I love it.  It's a great company and I definitely recommend it.

No clicky truck for me though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ineri218 (Apr 9, 2013)

Just Received my box and I am one happy girl

Mirenesse- Glossy kiss

Kiel's- Powerful-Strength Line-reducing concentrate

Nexxus- Youth Renewal Rejuvenating Elixir

Simple- Revitalizing Eye Roll-on

Atelier Cologne- Orange Sanguine Cologne


----------



## mjkdior713 (Apr 9, 2013)

I would love a box with just macaroons by accident lol.  I love macaroons!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BarkBox is awesome!  My yorkie mix and I love it.  It's a great company and I definitely recommend it.
> 
> No clicky truck for me though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 


> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They usually have lots of natural treats up for sale!


 
Thanks so much for the info ladies! Much appreciated!!!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm not worried or upset not having a clicky truck.  Last month I got my stuff early - so I think it's nice that others are getting stuff early this time around.

Don't our pages update on the 10th?  I think I might not peek....but it's soooooooo hard not to peek!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 9, 2013)

Got my box! I'm happy, although I'm still confused on the mirenesse sample/full size thingy. On the BB website it says 4g for a full size, which is also what the pencil says. But the bottom is definitely not twisty. No idea if I can sharpen the plastic part.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








I got the Mirenesse in Quick Kiss (#7) Caudalie SOS Morning Eye Rescue (1.5 ml) Hail Merry Macaroons (0.88 oz) Malin + Goetz cilantro hair conditioner (1 oz, does NOT smell like cilantro! Herby and pleasant) 2 Herban Essentials Towelettes (1 Yoga, 1 Eucalyptus)


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 9, 2013)

I haven't been able to resist peeking yet. I don't think I will ever be able to resist it. Might as well just accept it. hehe


----------



## msdollfaced (Apr 9, 2013)

Just received my box and I am in love! I received the Mirenesse glossy kiss, simple eye roll-on, Nexxus elixir, Laface purifying facial wash, Joie perfume. The Mirenesse is such a gorgeous color and absolutely perfect for me; red lip addict here! I too am confused by how to sharpen it though, I gave Birchbox a quick call and they confirmed that it is indeed supposed to be sharpened. No idea how though since it seems to be thick plastic 



 I guess once I use as much as I can I will attempt to sharpen it, here's hoping it doesn't break.


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there any similar sub for cats?


Yeah Pawalla has one. I believe they have 2 versions of it a mini for like $12ish and then a bigger one for $26 I believe.


----------



## fanchette (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hlroberts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congrats on the new house! That's exciting!
> 
> I don't have my clicky truck yet, either. I'm headed out of town later this month and was SO hoping to get my box before then. Maybe all of us that are waiting patiently for our shipping info will get our dream boxes. Ya know--like the universe will reward us with good karma for being (forced to be) patient. (This is really just wishful thinking because I've been jealous of every box spoiler I've seen on here so far...)


 Thanks, we are beyond excited. Its been a loooong year of waiting, first to start, then to build, now its just paper work. Between the waiting and the "you guys are too young" , "why are you in such a hurry" etc etc from our friends and family about actually aquiring said house, I am ready for some good Karma as well! Plus its my bday month so, you know, I have to expect more from the universe, of course.

edit: the spells. I don't have them.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my box! I'm happy, although I'm still confused on the mirenesse sample/full size thingy. On the BB website it says 4g for a full size, which is also what the pencil says. But the bottom is definitely not twisty. No idea if I can sharpen the plastic part.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## topAriswithlove (Apr 9, 2013)

got a  clicky truck and my box weight says .5050 any ideas?


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 9, 2013)

My boxes both came. I need to do a serious profile revamp because this is the second month in a row of similar/same boxes hahaha!!! Oh well.



Spoiler


----------



## Rochellena (Apr 9, 2013)

No clicky truck here. I'm trying so hard to be patient, but  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm terrible at waiting. I want the Nail polish so bad!


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 9, 2013)

My box weight is .4270.  I've seen a lot of people say they are worried/disappointed with a lower weight and I wanted to see why that is? This is only my third BB so just wanted to know if these lighter boxes are typically worse or something?


----------



## tulosai (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box weight is .4270.  I've seen a lot of people say they are worried/disappointed with a lower weight and I wanted to see why that is? This is only my third BB so just wanted to know if these lighter boxes are typically worse or something?


 Just wanted to say we may be box twins!


----------



## Meggpi (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My boxes both came. I need to do a serious profile revamp because this is the second month in a row of similar/same boxes hahaha!!! Oh well.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hiheather (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm actually really happy I have yet to get a clicky truck. I don't like any boxes posted so far. My first BB was really ugh to me so I hope this one wows me.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Apr 9, 2013)

> Just Received my box and I am one happy girl Mirenesse- Glossy kiss Kiel's- Powerful-Strength Line-reducing concentrate Nexxus- Youth Renewal Rejuvenating Elixir Simple- Revitalizing Eye Roll-on Atelier Cologne- Orange Sanguine Cologne


 That's a great box! Do you remember what your shipping weight was?


----------



## Ineri218 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's a great box! Do you remember what your shipping weight was?


Thanks! Yes my weight was 6040.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Apr 9, 2013)

> I would love a box with just macaroons by accident lol.Â  I love macaroons!


 I have never had a macaroon ðŸ˜³


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Apr 9, 2013)

> Thanks! Yes my weight was 6040.


 Thanks!


----------



## katie4747 (Apr 9, 2013)

I just got my birchbox in (the projected shipping date was April 11th, but it came two days early-so I'm pretty excited.) If you are curious the weight of my box is: 0.5340

Here is what came in my April birchbox:

1.) Beauty Protector (Protect and Detangle) --full size = $21.95

2.) Caudalie Divine Oil (for use on skin, hair, or nails) - 0.1 fl oz -- full size = $9-$49

3.) LAFACE Laboratories Beaux Yeux Beautiful Eyes Concentrate Intensive (cream for moisture and wrinkles) - 0.1 fl oz --full size = $160

4.) Supergoop! Daily Correct SPF 35 CC Cream in light to medium - 3 ml -- full size = $32

5.) LIFESTYLE EXTRA: Hail Merry Chocoalate Macaroons (vegan and gluten free) - came with 2 -- full size = $5

Overall I am pretty happy with my box because I know I will use everything.


----------



## msdollfaced (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think it's supposed to be twisty. The picture in the shop doesn't look twisty. 4g = 0.14oz, which isn't really that much product, so that's probably right.


 The full size in the shop is a twist up, I called BB this morning and they confirmed this. The one we received is also full size but it has to be sharpened (still figuring out how though). Kind of odd for them to go through the trouble of creating a different pencil just for the BB boxes, seems like it would have been easier/cheaper for them to just send the regular twist up version


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 9, 2013)

> Is that a full size lipstick?Â


 I'm not sure. I thought the full size has a twisty bottom as a self sharpener and this does not


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just Received my box and I am one happy girl
> 
> ...


 I love Orange Sanguine, and credit Birchbox for helping me discover it!  It totally changed my attitude towards receiving perfume samples




.


----------



## tasertag (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have never had a macaroon ðŸ˜³


 me neither! i'm pretty excited about trying it after hearing everyone rave about it.


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 9, 2013)

This should work to sharpen the lip pencil





http://www.birchbox.com/shop/pixi-beauty-dual-pencil-sharpener

since it says it works on this...





http://www.birchbox.com/shop/pixi-beauty-lid-last-shadow-pen


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alexia561* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yea! That's a heavy box, so hoping you get a good one!
Thanks ^^ Heaviest I've gotten, hope yours is good too!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just received my box and I am in love! I received the Mirenesse glossy kiss, simple eye roll-on, Nexxus elixir, Laface purifying facial wash, Joie perfume. The Mirenesse is such a gorgeous color and absolutely perfect for me; red lip addict here! I too am confused by how to sharpen it though, I gave Birchbox a quick call and they confirmed that it is indeed supposed to be sharpened. No idea how though since it seems to be thick plastic 



 I guess once I use as much as I can I will attempt to sharpen it, here's hoping it doesn't break. 




Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Got my box! I'm happy, although I'm still confused on the mirenesse sample/full size thingy. On the BB website it says 4g for a full size, which is also what the pencil says. But the bottom is definitely not twisty. No idea if I can sharpen the plastic part.



Spoiler







I got the Mirenesse in Quick Kiss (#7)

Caudalie SOS Morning Eye Rescue (1.5 ml)

Hail Merry Macaroons (0.88 oz)

Malin + Goetz cilantro hair conditioner (1 oz, does NOT smell like cilantro! Herby and pleasant)

2 Herban Essentials Towelettes (1 Yoga, 1 Eucalyptus)


 
Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
My boxes both came. I need to do a serious profile revamp because this is the second month in a row of similar/same boxes hahaha!!! Oh well.






You all got some nice boxes ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Congrats XD


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rochellena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No clicky truck here. I'm trying so hard to be patient, but  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm terrible at waiting. I want the Nail polish so bad!


 Same here XD


----------



## msdollfaced (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This should work to sharpen the lip pencil
> 
> ...


 Good idea. I just hate sharpening plastic pencil products ever since I purchased those NYX Slide On eye pencils and the sharpener did nothing but chew it up. The end result was a horrible looking, unevenly sharpened pencil. I think I would of had better results had I sharpened it with my teeth!


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm no longer waitlisted. Just placed my first BirchBox order. Can't wait to get it in the mail.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This should work to sharpen the lip pencil
> 
> ...


 wait those are sharpenable? o__o i thought i was just geting to the end of my product.I'm like 99% sure they're not sharpenable since the part surrounding the product is plastic. I can take a picture...

oh i guess you can. it seems really weird to try and sharpen plastic though.


----------



## saidfreeze (Apr 9, 2013)

So I got 2 of the exact same box! Kinda bummed- I am interested in all of the stuff. Less importantly- I forgot my phone at home today and my fiancÃ© drove to where I work (it's a hospital and a pain in the neck to get in the building) and left it in my car before he went to work but also left my two boxes in my car! best at work surprise ever. lastly, not a huge fan of the macaroons after all... but my co workers loved them!



Spoiler


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good idea. I just hate sharpening plastic pencil products ever since I purchased those NYX Slide On eye pencils and the sharpener did nothing but chew it up. The end result was a horrible looking, unevenly sharpened pencil. I think I would of had better results had I sharpened it with my teeth!


 I use the NYX pencils as well.  I use a Styli Style dual sharpener (bought at Rite Aid), and it works great.


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wait those are sharpenable? o__o i thought i was just geting to the end of my product.I'm like 99% sure they're not sharpenable since the part surrounding the product is plastic. I can take a picture...
> 
> oh i guess you can. it seems really weird to try and sharpen plastic though.






I dunno.. pixi says they can  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box twins!  It's just kind of a meh month for my taste, not super excited about anything.
> 
> ...


----------



## saidfreeze (Apr 9, 2013)

> It's too dark for me as well. Two tubes tossed into the trade box LOL


A tad too dark for me too. I'm thinking it will work for me after a little bit of a tan from the pool.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Interesting.

I don't understand why they're plastic though. It's so obnoxious and I actually thought like I went through my $18 MSRP pencil in like 2 weeks &gt;_&gt;


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 9, 2013)

You could always depot the Mirenesse


----------



## msdollfaced (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use the NYX pencils as well.  I use a Styli Style dual sharpener (bought at Rite Aid), and it works great.


 Well that's good to know, I guess it was just my sharpener then


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good idea. I just hate sharpening plastic pencil products ever since I purchased those NYX Slide On eye pencils and the sharpener did nothing but chew it up. The end result was a horrible looking, unevenly sharpened pencil. I think I would of had better results had I sharpened it with my teeth!


 I'll try the "teeth method" as a last resort. 



  I would hate to ruin the pencil because it's such a beautiful color!  According to the BB site, it's a "daring orange" (Quick Kiss), and I just read an article on orange lipstick and thought "ooh, I wanna try that".  And voila!  Orange Mirenesse in my BB!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You could always depot the Mirenesse


 Woah that is a lot of product. I'm glad someone mentioned this because I would've just been super sadface and thought I'd have to throw all of it away.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 9, 2013)

yayyyyyyy finally got a tracking number.

also yes the pixi pencil is sharpenable, i have used it and it works perfectly, you're literally sharpening plastic though. it works perfectly with the UD grindhouse as well. so the mirenesse pencil is probably similar.


----------



## Courtneyk2012 (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm really hoping I don't get the macaroons (although I love them). I live in Texas and it is just started to get warm here, so any chocolate in the mail will surely be a melted mess


----------



## gracewilson (Apr 9, 2013)

> I just got my birchbox in (the projected shipping date was April 11th, but it came two days early-so I'm pretty excited.) If you are curious the weight of my box is: 0.5340 Here is what came in my April birchbox: 1.) Beauty Protector (Protect and Detangle) --full size = $21.95 2.) Caudalie Divine Oil (for use on skin, hair, or nails) - 0.1 fl oz -- full size = $9-$49 3.) LAFACE Laboratories Beaux Yeux Beautiful Eyes Concentrate Intensive (cream for moisture and wrinkles) - 0.1 fl oz --full size = $160 4.) Supergoop! Daily Correct SPF 35 CC Cream in light to medium - 3 ml -- full size = $32 5.) LIFESTYLE EXTRA: Hail Merry Chocoalate Macaroons (vegan and gluten free) - came with 2 -- full size = $5 Overall I am pretty happy with my box because I know I will use everything. Â






This was the box I got too! I'm very excited about the beauty protector - I had it on my wish list &amp; have been wanting to try it!! And I'm always glad to get a fancy eye cream. My husband took a look at the macaroons and said, "oh you got something for me in here?" But then he took a second look and said "wait... Gluten free, raw, and vegan? I don't know about that..." Lol. More for me I guess!! I do think the cc cream is a little orange for me based on the swatch I did on my hand, and I'm set with a couple bottles of BB cream right now, so I'll probably put that up for trade. I would have loved to try the lip pencil or nail polish... But I'll just put them on my trade list. Does anyone know if the women's health card will just extend a current subscription? I assume it will but I'm considering getting the refund since I already get the magazine.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too! I still have no clicky truck or emails, so I'm hoping maybe there will be a polish in my box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would love the Mirenesse too! I really love that they have stuff in the BB shop now! They have great products, but the cost to ship from Australia is cah-razy. If I don't get the Glossy Kiss in my box, I may totally have to buy one!


 I've been thinking the same thing im buying the Mirenesse or the polish which ever one I don't get.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 9, 2013)

Got a tracking number YAYYYY.

I really want the beauty protector, the nail polish, or the CC cream (even though the color doesn't work for most)

So excited for this box!! Ipsy and BB have been awesome this month!!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a clicky truck! And updated tracking!! ETA is april 15th, weight is 0.6420


 Yay! Hope you get a good box.


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You could always depot the Mirenesse


 Wow!  That's genius!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tried to do a quick scan of posts to see if anyone got a box with the weight .5590.  I haven't received mine yet, but tracking says it's due the 11th.  I'm really hoping I don't get the
> 
> ...


 That's the same weight I got. We are box twinsies! Post what you get because you will most likely get it before me.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I need macaroons. Still no clicky truck for me.


 I love macaroons would be nice to get some.


----------



## TXSlainte (Apr 9, 2013)

My box has shipped, with a weight of .4540. I'm trying to keep my expectations low, but I would love that Beauty Protector.


----------



## Brainwall (Apr 9, 2013)

I don't think I have seen any boxes with the Youngblood either, as well as the nailpolish so far... I just got my tracking number (not updated yet), but I would be super duper happy to have both of those in my box!!!


----------



## Brainwall (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box has shipped, with a weight of .4540. I'm trying to keep my expectations low, but I would love that Beauty Protector.


 Oh yeah, and that too! I've put it in my cart a bazillion times, but I really want to try it before I buy it. My hair isn't really all that tangly, just frizzy and dry, but I've heard it smells good and I also could use the heat protection.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm starting to get anxious about not having a clicky truck. We are slated to move sometime in the next couple weeks ( could be as soon as next wednesday if there is no hitch in the paperwork process) but that also means that my box has the possibility of getting lost in the change of address shuffle! With my luck, I will get the nail polish (which i would LOVE) but it will take FOREVER to ship to me, and then I'll live in another town by then! I wanted to change my address and just send it to the new house to be waiting for me, but we just haven't been able to pin down a date from anyone! The good news is that once we move, we should never get anyone else's mail, since it is a brand spankin' new house, new paint smell and everything!
> 
> tl;dr - hurry up BB, or I might not get you at all!


 Congrats on the new house!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There's a pick 2 with the zoya in it.


 I need to make an order!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Apr 9, 2013)

I have a clicky truck! Shipping info still hasn't updated though, so don't have a box weight/estimated arrival date yet.

Kind of bummed that the food item would have been something I wouldn't mind trying for once in terms of birchbox food.. But I'm allergic to coconuts.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love a box with just macaroons by accident lol.  I love macaroons!


 Lol that would be nice!


----------



## astokes (Apr 9, 2013)

I thought the macaroons were nasty. Lol

All i could taste was the dark cocoa. They had the texture of a LARAbar or something similar which doesn't bother me because I like those but these were definitely not to my taste. &gt;_&lt;





The little jar is LAFACE Laboratories BEAUX YUX Beautiful Eyes Concentrate Intensive eye cream (wow that's a long product name haha)

I gave this to my mom because she loves expensive eye creams. (Hopefully she'll give me something out of her BB when she gets it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## JC327 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have never had a macaroon ðŸ˜³


 You must! they are delicious.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been thinking the same thing im buying the Mirenesse or the polish which ever one I don't get.


 Same here XD good thing I can buy the polish with points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 9, 2013)

I really hope i don't get the macaroons. I've never had one before and I'd kinda hate for my first ones to be vegan and gluten free, that stuff always tastes weird.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 9, 2013)

Weight???



> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought the macaroons were nasty. Lol
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really hope i don't get the macaroons. I've never had one before and I'd kinda hate for my first ones to be vegan and gluten free, that stuff always tastes weird.


 I really wasn't fond of them.  The chocolate melted/faded away quickly and I was left chewing on coconut.  Yuck!


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 9, 2013)

OMG my two loves.. Dark Chocolate.. and COCONUT.. I really really hope I get macaroons!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Brainwall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think I have seen any boxes with the Youngblood either, as well as the nailpolish so far... I just got my tracking number (not updated yet), but I would be super duper happy to have both of those in my box!!!


You're reading my mind!! I haven't seen any youngblood or the nail polish and I've just gotten a tracking number that's not updated so I'm hoping for one of these products!! I'm thinking we have a good chance


----------



## meriana (Apr 9, 2013)

My box is here!!

I have to wait for my fiance to get home so I can open it. He likes the surprise too.

I hope he comes home soon ;;


----------



## astokes (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Weight???
> 
> ...


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 9, 2013)

Has anybody else gotten a box that is .4630? I've been avidly watching to see if anyone has received one of that weight and I haven't seen any. Oh the curiosity is killing me! LOL


----------



## mckondik (Apr 9, 2013)

I came so close to getting my box before they are posted online, but no box today, my shipping has been updated to tomorrow!  I guess the universe wants me to be spoiled as I won't be able to resist looking on the website tomorrow before I get home from my long day 



  So many possibilities...


----------



## meaganola (Apr 9, 2013)

> Oh yeah, and that too! I've put it in my cart a bazillion times, but I really want to try it before I buy it. My hair isn't really all that tangly, just frizzy and dry, but I've heard it smells good and I also could use the heat protection.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 My hair is basically normal, and it doesn't tangle, *and* I don't use heat on it, but I love it as leave-in conditioner.


----------



## shy32 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> .4260 so close but no.  Mine is the lightest box it looks like.  Not tooo optimistic but you never know.






mine is .4220


----------



## VanessaC (Apr 9, 2013)

My box weight 0.5170 anybody close to that? It says i should be receiving mine tomorrow.This will be the first time that i have no idea what im receiving.dont know what to expect!


----------



## kamanda85 (Apr 9, 2013)

So excited to finally get a tracking number- even if it hasn't updated! I'm going to try really hard not to peek at my contents before I get the box- hopefully it'll get here soon!


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 9, 2013)

My box was .5580 and I got the


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



supergoop eye cream, lip pencil, skin &amp; co body wash, oribe shampoo and conditioner and 2 tea packets. Blah, not happy about anything in this box.


----------



## meriana (Apr 9, 2013)

Mirenesse Glossy Kiss Lipstick (7. Quick Kiss)
Oribe Shampoo and Conditioner for Beautiful Color (foil packets)

SKIN&amp;Co Roma Cleansing Body Gel

Supergoop! Anti-Aging Eye Cream
Lifestyle extra: Kusmi Tea Pearls in "Sweet Love" and "Chocolate Orange"

I'm excited about the lipstick, subscription to Women's Heath, and the tea. The shower gel smells pleasant. The shampoo seems fine, but I really like the shampoo I have from Lush and I keep getting shampoo samples I have to "use up" before I can get to it...

I've never used an anti-aging anything. I might give this to my mom?

Weight was .52 I think.
Got my box!


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meriana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Which shampoo from LUSH do you use?  I am a hard core Lushie and get overly excited/curious when I meet someone who uses their products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meriana (Apr 9, 2013)

I use "Blousey" shampoo 



 It makes my hair feel amazing, and I really like the smell.


----------



## 1BrainyBrunette (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi...I'm new here! I've been lurking for a few weeks and received my first box last month. I haven't received this month's box yet, it's estimated to come on Thurs. It weighs .5595, I haven't seen anyone else on here with a box with that weight. Any ideas on what's inside??? It's driving me crazy that I have no idea what I'm getting this month!


----------



## tulosai (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *1BrainyBrunette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi...I'm new here! I've been lurking for a few weeks and received my first box last month. I haven't received this month's box yet, it's estimated to come on Thurs. It weighs .5595, I haven't seen anyone else on here with a box with that weight. Any ideas on what's inside??? It's driving me crazy that I have no idea what I'm getting this month!


 Welcome!! You can check the birchbox site tomorrow to see what you're getting for sure, though I'm sure you'd rather know NOW... I know I would  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## basementsong (Apr 9, 2013)

For anyone else who got the Mirenesse, mind sharing how you're applying it?

I got it in Quick Kiss, and WOAH it is not a good shade for me as a lipstick! I am _way_ too pale for a "daring orange" shade. It might work on my cheeks though, but I'm finding it hard to blend. Any tips from anyone else who's tried it yet?

Was SUPER excited to get this, but feeling kind of ehhhh as of now.

Here's the rest of my box - ship weight was 0.5410. I think I saw someone else with the same ship weight, but different contents.

Beauty Protector (Excited since I've heard good things from you ladies! Not a fan of vanilla scents, but every raves about it, so I'm glad to get it(
Caudalie Divine Oil (OMG this smells SO good!)
Mirenese Glossy Kiss Lipstick in Quick Kiss
Supergoop! Advanced SPF 37 Anti-Aging Eye Cream

Lifestyle Extra: Hail Merry Chocolate Macaroons


----------



## Beeyutifull (Apr 9, 2013)

Ooooh I just checked my BB account and I have a clicky truck!!! Not updated yet though but wow that was such excitement when I saw it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ohh....to wait to see what I'm getting or not to wait, yeeeesh problems....

I can't wait for this month, BB is definitely my favorite sub since it's so much fun to try and figure out what I want/what I'm going to get.


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 9, 2013)

Ironically, I checked my clicky truck and was shocked that it arrived into a city that is 25 miles away. It said its due to deliver by April 11th but I have a feeling it might be here TOMORROW ! I received an order of Birchbox today (Nick Chavez Sulfate Shampoo *I never got that sample* smells divine as its claimed lemony/apple, and Incoco nail stickers in pudding jumping that Katia worn in March's spoiler video, a FREE Benefit's bad girl lash mascara) Anyway, they gave me a surprise! Guess what the surprise is? Madewell coupons TWO OF THEM! Get $25 off on $75 order. Sadly, it's a such bad timing for me bec I need to stick to my budget and would hate for these to go waste. It expires on April 14th. Please PM me if you're interested in.


----------



## mwcw (Apr 9, 2013)

I just recently subscribed to BirchBox so April is my first box! No clicky truck yet, though. I can't wait to receive my box. p.s. I like tea and macarons so crossing my fingers to get either... or both  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just wanted to say we may be box twins!


 Cool  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We'll have to compare when our boxes come in, mine is supposed to be in on Monday but secretly hoping it comes by Thursday b/c that's my bday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie4747* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my birchbox in (the projected shipping date was April 11th, but it came two days early-so I'm pretty excited.) If you are curious the weight of my box is: 0.5340
> 
> ...


----------



## tulosai (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cool  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We'll have to compare when our boxes come in, mine is supposed to be in on Monday but secretly hoping it comes by Thursday b/c that's my bday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yeah mine is due Monday too so I actually think our box-twinness is likely  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Gimmie a shout out if you get it sooner and I will do the same!!

Happy bday!!


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah mine is due Monday too so I actually think our box-twinness is likely  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Gimmie a shout out if you get it sooner and I will do the same!!
> 
> Happy bday!!


 Will do! And thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG my two loves.. Dark Chocolate.. and COCONUT.. I really really hope I get macaroons!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Sounds yummy!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Which shampoo from LUSH do you use?  I am a hard core Lushie and get overly excited/curious when I meet someone who uses their products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I love their shampoo bars...I have the white (used it up, need a new one!), purple, green, yellow, and blue. I also use the Jungle conditioner, and Veganese conditioner. And countless other lush items...it's all I use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonittude (Apr 9, 2013)

My truck just got a clicky number. I am still hoping for nail polish. lol It's shipping through UPS, should I be excited? I've already gotten two nail polishes so far, in previous months. The first one was "Status Update" and not my style, but then I got that lovely Color Club green one, that I like even more than I expected to.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *1BrainyBrunette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi...I'm new here! I've been lurking for a few weeks and received my first box last month. I haven't received this month's box yet, it's estimated to come on Thurs. It weighs .5595, I haven't seen anyone else on here with a box with that weight. Any ideas on what's inside??? It's driving me crazy that I have no idea what I'm getting this month!


 Mine is going to be .5590 so maybe we are getting the same box.


----------



## jessicarobin (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meriana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This was the same exact box that I got.  My box was .5590.  I'm disappointed with the Skin &amp; Co. shower gel (it was the ONE product I didn't want), but I'm happy with everything else.  The lipstick seems awesome and I'm excited to finally try Oribe.


----------



## EmilyMak (Apr 9, 2013)

yay I got my clicky truck.  no weight yet though or email..  I got an amazing box last month so not sure if it will be that great this month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

are the box page links up yet?  I tried but couldn't find them... maybe they've changed again?


----------



## JC327 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This was the same exact box that I got.  My box was .5590.  I'm disappointed with the Skin &amp; Co. shower gel (it was the ONE product I didn't want), but I'm happy with everything else.  The lipstick seems awesome and I'm excited to finally try Oribe.


 That's my shipping weight so I guess this is what i'm getting.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box was .5580 and I got the
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Apr 9, 2013)

my box is 0.6460! i may get it tomorrow but it'll probably be thursday... unless the PO is really fast, haha.

i can't wait to see what i'm getting! i had such a lovely birchbox last month and i feel like they really stepped up their game in the last few months.


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my box is 0.6460! i may get it tomorrow but it'll probably be thursday... unless the PO is really fast, haha.
> 
> i can't wait to see what i'm getting! i had such a lovely birchbox last month and i feel like they really stepped up their game in the last few months.


 mines .6430 so we might be box twins! i cant wait to see what you get :]


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 9, 2013)

i don't know why i keep checking my tracking to see if it's going to update with the weight. i think i'm just sleep deprived/delirious and need to call it a night at this point. the life of a student hhahah.


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 9, 2013)

Honestly, all the boxes this month look AMAZE- I'm really hoping to get the color changing polish- I always seem to get the polishes so I think I have a chance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 9, 2013)

So I got my box.... Im both happy and sad. I got a pretty good variation, but the star item was missing. That's why my weight was so low....

Simple eye roller

LAface facial wash

Joie perfume sample

Nexxus hair serum





Missing was the Mirenesse lippie. That sucks!


----------



## kd1234 (Apr 9, 2013)

My Mirenesse Glossy Kiss Lipstick came broken in half. HOW does that happen? I mentioned it to CS, I'm just soooo confused on how it came broken in two!


----------



## tulosai (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I got my box.... Im both happy and sad. I got a pretty good variation, but the star item was missing. That's why my weight was so low....
> 
> ...


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 9, 2013)

On a side note, anyone know the code for an anniversary? Like its usually 6months20 for a 6 month anniversary, does anyone remember the anniversary one?


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Remind me what was your weight??
> 
> Contact them about the missing item, they'll make it right.


 .4400 It should have been .5210 ish


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 9, 2013)

I got tracking, but no weight yet. I'd be happy with pretty much all of the boxes I've seen, but I'm really hopping for either the lip product or the nail polish.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mines .6430 so we might be box twins! i cant wait to see what you get :]


 me toooo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> when do you think yours will arrive?? :]


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 9, 2013)

> mines .6430 so we might be box twins! i cant wait to see what you get :]


 Mine is .6427! : )


----------



## AMaas (Apr 9, 2013)

Sorry if it's already been posted, but are the box links up yet?


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry if it's already been posted, but are the box links up yet?


 No, not until tmr morning


----------



## tulosai (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry if it's already been posted, but are the box links up yet?


 We wish.


----------



## AMaas (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks, Missglammygirl!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks, Missglammygirl!


 np!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 9, 2013)

My box had a projected delivery date of today and um, it did not arrive. Actually other than being entered and accepted by the PO, it hasn't moved at all? WTF USPS?


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my box is 0.6460! i may get it tomorrow but it'll probably be thursday... unless the PO is really fast, haha.
> 
> i can't wait to see what i'm getting! i had such a lovely birchbox last month and i feel like they really stepped up their game in the last few months.


 mine is 0.6470, so we may be getting the same! My delivery date is Monday, but I hope to get it this Saturday! Definitely post a pic if you get a chance!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 9, 2013)

The boxes seem so fun this month, I'm thinking about adding another subscription.  How do you all go about doing that? Do you use another address or ?


----------



## lovepink (Apr 9, 2013)

Boo I got a notice left!  Apparently my husband was not home when mail was delivered!  I wish the post office was open before I went to work!


----------



## bwgraham (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The boxes seem so fun this month, I'm thinking about adding another subscription.  How do you all go about doing that? Do you use another address or ?


 You need to use a different email address.  I gifted myself another sub so i never had to be on the waitlist--then when my gift sub was up i just opted in for monthly subs  hth  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    same mailing address, same cc


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> me toooo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> when do you think yours will arrive?? :]


 


> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is .6427! : )


 gah so many boxes with close numbers! mine is due the 15th so monday grrr.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 9, 2013)

It seems like everyone has a clicky truck but me. What gives Birchbox. I'm actually sad over this now, I keep refreshing the page with a little puppy dog look on my face just hoping!


----------



## msdollfaced (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kd1234* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Mirenesse Glossy Kiss Lipstick came broken in half. HOW does that happen? I mentioned it to CS, I'm just soooo confused on how it came broken in two!


 WOW! It had to be like that at the BB factory I'm thinking, which means someone was completely not paying attention. It would require a lot of force to break that thick plastic in half, if it happened during transit then the outside box would have been crushed.


----------



## fanchette (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congrats on the new house!


 Thank you!


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You need to use a different email address.  I gifted myself another sub so i never had to be on the waitlist--then when my gift sub was up i just opted in for monthly subs  hth  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    same mailing address, same cc


 That is helpful thank you! Sorry to be a pain, but how do you gift a sub to yourself? Do you use the refer a friend option?


----------



## lovepink (Apr 9, 2013)

To get a gift sub you go into the gift, women's sub, 3 month is the least amount of time you can do and select select the buy a sub.  It will charge it to the CC you have on file and ask if you want to give the sub right away or wait.  Then you enter in the giftee's address and info (your own) and it will show you will get an April box but most likely not until the end of the month (they have a calendar that will show you).  Hope that helps!



> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is helpful thank you! Sorry to be a pain, but how do you gift a sub to yourself? Do you use the refer a friend option?


----------



## avonleabelle (Apr 9, 2013)

I have a tracking number but no info yet the weight or the delivery date. I guess I'm spoiled with my other subs I have that I know what I'm getting way in advance.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 10, 2013)

Just got the shipping email. Hoping it comes by the end of the week!


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 10, 2013)

April shop is up!


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To get a gift sub you go into the gift, women's sub, 3 month is the least amount of time you can do and select select the buy a sub.  It will charge it to the CC you have on file and ask if you want to give the sub right away or wait.  Then you enter in the giftee's address and info (your own) and it will show you will get an April box but most likely not until the end of the month (they have a calendar that will show you).  Hope that helps!


 Yes, thanks so much! Gifted myself a three month sub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now let's just hope I don't get too many repeats!


----------



## lovepink (Apr 10, 2013)

Glad it worked out!  Hope you get two different boxes with all that you wanted!



> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, thanks so much! Gifted myself a three month sub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now let's just hope I don't get too many repeats!


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Glad it worked out!  Hope you get two different boxes with all that you wanted!


 Here's hoping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I got my box.... Im both happy and sad. I got a pretty good variation, but the star item was missing. That's why my weight was so low....
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kd1234* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Mirenesse Glossy Kiss Lipstick came broken in half. HOW does that happen? I mentioned it to CS, I'm just soooo confused on how it came broken in two!


 That's crazy, maybe it was man handled during shipping.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It seems like everyone has a clicky truck but me. What gives Birchbox. I'm actually sad over this now, I keep refreshing the page with a little puppy dog look on my face just hoping!


 Aww hopefully it updates for you soon. I know the feeling that's me every month, I couldn't believe mine updated early this year.


----------



## CBritt (Apr 10, 2013)

Does anyone know if they are sending out different shades of the lip pencil?? I like the orange-red, but not quite sure how it would look with my strawberry-blonde hair. (If I get it that is!)


----------



## SweetTea (Apr 10, 2013)

Okay, so I was charged on the 2nd, and I haven't gotten any notice of shipment or anything at all. Is that normal?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 10, 2013)

> Okay, so I was charged on the 2nd, and I haven't gotten any notice of shipment or anything at all. Is that normal?Â


 Yes....they ship till mid month. It just means you aren't first.


----------



## SweetTea (Apr 10, 2013)

Ah, speak of the devil. I just got my shipping email, yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 10, 2013)

I really hope I don't get the Kerastase, Ojon, LAFCO soap, Kiehl's, Nexxus, CC cream, Nick Chavez, Elizabeth Arden, My mattifying moisturizer, Youngblood mattifier, Joie perfume, Whish or any of the towelettes.  While I realize it is practically impossible for me to not have any of those in either of my boxes...

I would LOVE the (MALIN+GOETZ) body wash, Beauty Protector, Number 4, W3LL PEOPLE, Caudalie divine oil, Lierac, Yes to Grapefruit, Mirenesse, Vitivia capsules, Atelier colognes or the Kusmi tea.

Everything else is meh. (eye things, shampoo/conditioner, body lotion, macaroons, J.R. Watkins...)


----------



## JLR594 (Apr 10, 2013)

Still no clicky truck for me.  If it doesn't update by the end of today, I'll be worried.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 10, 2013)

Actually, at this point I'm really just hoping for no repeated items in either of my boxes.  (This is also highly unlikely!!)


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 10, 2013)

My box has updated! Edited to add box contents (I was on my phone, and spoilers are a pain from there:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Caudalie Divine Oil Nexxus Youth Renewal Rejuvenating Elixir Stri-Vectin Eye Concentrate for Wrinkles Mirenesse Glossy Kiss Tea Bags

I'm still trying to figure out why the box is so light, yet so good. I'm guessing a couple of the products are fairly light, but hoping I'm not missing the makeup item. May arrive today or tomorrow. This certainly makes up for last month


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box has updated!


 Mine too! I am actually really pleased with what I'm getting this month





Oribe Shampoo for Beautiful Color 
 
Oribe Conditioner for Beautiful Color 
 
AHAVA Purifying Mud Mask 
 
J.R. Watkins Hand &amp; Cuticle Salve 
 
Ruby Wing Color Changing Nail Polish 
 
Simple Revitalizing Eye Roll-on


----------



## SweetTea (Apr 10, 2013)

My box just updated.. It looks like i'm getting

*Juice Beauty Stem Cellular Repair CC Cream Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle Caudalie SOS Morning Eye Rescue Yes Toâ„¢ Grapefruit Daily Facial Scrub Yes Toâ„¢ Cucumber Facial Towelettes Yes Toâ„¢ Carrots Lip Butter - Set of 4*   Sounds like a pretty good box, mostly depending on if the sample sizes are actually usable. In marches box, I could barely get 1 use out of the shaving cream, and not enough uses out of the blemish cream to see if it made a difference : I wish I was getting some sort of makeup item though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so much skincare. Not much fun. At least there is the CC cream - does anyone know how big of a sample this is? Please tell me it's not a 1 time use packet/bubble!


----------



## Canny Charlene (Apr 10, 2013)

Looks like I'm getting box 4..Kinda eh about it but upon further inspection, I guess it's a pretty good box, just nothing I've been wanting to try.  This will be the first time I'm getting something that was actually in the video though.  I also received my shipping update yesterday, but hasn't updated yet so I prob won't see anything until Tuesday or Wednesday next week.

Caudalie  Divine oil
Nexxus Youth renewal elixir
StriVectin eye concentrate
Youngblood anti-shine mattifier
Weeda body lotion


I really wanted the polish, but at least there's no food as my extra!


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 10, 2013)

I am getting box 39. 

The link variations are in the pattern of: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2013/april-2013-bb39

I am getting the

  Beauty protector, caudalie, macaroons, super goop eye cream, and mirenesse. 
I am very happy and excited about this box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SweetTea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box just updated.. It looks like i'm getting
> 
> *Juice Beauty Stem Cellular Repair CC Cream Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle Caudalie SOS Morning Eye Rescue Yes Toâ„¢ Grapefruit Daily Facial Scrub Yes Toâ„¢ Cucumber Facial Towelettes Yes Toâ„¢ Carrots Lip Butter - Set of 4*   Sounds like a pretty good box, mostly depending on if the sample sizes are actually usable. In marches box, I could barely get 1 use out of the shaving cream, and not enough uses out of the blemish cream to see if it made a difference : I wish I was getting some sort of makeup item though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so much skincare. Not much fun. At least there is the CC cream - does anyone know how big of a sample this is? Please tell me it's not a 1 time use packet/bubble!


 I got the CC Cream in a previous box &amp; it was a little tube. Enough for about 2 weeks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EmilyMak (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like I'm getting box 4..Kinda eh about it but upon further inspection, I guess it's a pretty good box, just nothing I've been wanting to try.  This will be the first time I'm getting something that was actually in the video though.  I also received my shipping update yesterday, but hasn't updated yet so I prob won't see anything until Tuesday or Wednesday next week.
> 
> ...


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 10, 2013)

My 2nd box updated.  I used my real age (29) and real income and I got box 38:

 

 




Skin&amp;Co Bagnodoccia Body Gel (I hope that it's not as bad as people on here say it is)  



NexxusÂ® Youth Renewalâ„¢ Rejuvenating Elixir (also got in my first box)  



StriVectin-SDâ„¢ Eye Concentrate for Wrinkles (I need this)  



Youngblood Anti-Shine Mattifier (I got one of the coveted items this month!)  



Weleda Body Lotion (meh)


----------



## Yallah (Apr 10, 2013)

Pretty excited about my box:

Caudalie Divine Oil - 100 ml 
NexxusÂ® Youth Renewalâ„¢ Rejuvenating Elixir 
StriVectin-SDâ„¢ Eye Concentrate for Wrinkles 
Youngblood Anti-Shine Mattifier 
Weleda Body Lotion

 
Will be interested to see the size of the samples. Especially interested in the mattifier and StriVectin and hoping there are at least a few applications worth. The oil and body lotion are pretty meh to me, but I will at least give them a try.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really hope I don't get the Kerastase, Ojon, LAFCO soap, Kiehl's, Nexxus, CC cream, Nick Chavez, Elizabeth Arden, My mattifying moisturizer, Youngblood mattifier, Joie perfume, Whish or any of the towelettes.  While I realize it is practically impossible for me to not have any of those in either of my boxes...
> 
> ...


 Ok... you can't win them all...  Last month I thought I was too lucky for my own good.

I ended up getting the:

Kiehl's line concentrate  I don't like their ingredients

Nexxus elixir - I don't put silicones on my hair

Supergoop! CC cream - I don't use anything but concealer

Malin + Goetz body wash (WOO!)

Simple eye roller - interesting?  replacement for the cargo blush since it's not on the card?

My other box was:

Malin + Goetz peppermint shampoo (eh)

Ruby Wing color change polish  (WOO!)

Supergoop! Anti-aging eye cream (my eyes will be well taken care of!)

Whish blueberry shave cream (I got last month in the other box)

Mighty leaf tea pouches  (I've gotten in my other box in the past)

I'm so sad I didn't get any Number 4, W3LL PEOPLE, Divine oil, Vitivia vitamins or Mirenesse.


----------



## SweetTea (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the  in a previous box &amp; it was a little tube. Enough for about 2 weeks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh great! Yay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm actually excited for the hair detangler stuff too.


----------



## dressupthedog (Apr 10, 2013)

> Looks like I'm getting box 4..Kinda eh about it but upon further inspection, I guess it's a pretty good box, just nothing I've been wanting to try.Â  This will be the first time I'm getting something that was actually in the video though.Â  I also received my shipping update yesterday, but hasn't updated yet so I prob won't see anything until Tuesday or Wednesday next week.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Box 4
> ...





Spoiler: Box 4



This is the box I'm getting as well. It's not really an exciting box, but I think I will like it.


----------



## nikkimouse (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 10.... I'm not in love but I don't hate it. It will depend on what the sample sizes are like and such....


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 10, 2013)

I don't have an estimated delivery date, but my page updated to show what I am getting.






I am looking forward to getting it, so I can see what I'll use and what I won't.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 10, 2013)

> I don't have an estimated delivery date, but my page updated to show what I am getting.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I am looking forward to getting it, so I can see what I'll use and what I won't.Â  I got the JR product several months ago...it's a great size and works very well!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 10, 2013)

Ok, I'm too lazy to investigate box numbers, but for the 4th month in a row, super happy with my box. This is why I've renewed as an annual subscription again. I honestly think the longer you are with birchbox the better your boxes, but I might be making that up lol:

  Vitivia Vitamin capsules
Buy
 
Number 4 Texture Styling Cream
Buy
 
Sumita Eyeshadow Pencils
Buy
 
Yes Toâ„¢ Cucumber Facial Towelettes
Buy
 
Yes Toâ„¢ Grapefruit Daily Facial Scrub
I love the cucumber wipes, but didn't like a tomato scrub by Yes to, so hopefully the grapefruit will be different. I just finished up my potion no 9 or whatever it was from glossy box, so I'm excited for the styling cream, and I always love eyeshadow. Can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm getting two of the same samples across my subs, but I like eye creams. I'm getting a makeup item inn both, then mostly skincare stuff. They're okay, but not ohmygosh amazing. Still looking forward to them!


----------



## cbs73 (Apr 10, 2013)

Well, I'm getting box #7.  Not over the moon about it (last month's box was awesome) but not totally upset about it.  I know that I will use everything in the box. Definitely excited about the bergamot body wash.  I am a sucker for anything bergamot.  I'm looking forward to trying yet another hair product!  As big of a sucker as I am for bergamot, I am an even bigger sucker for hair stuff.

I'm actually excited that the Kusmi tea ships free this month.  I fell in love with it last year and I definitely want to order more and with 700+, I might as well do a little shopping!!!


----------



## JamieO (Apr 10, 2013)

Booo...I still have no clicky truck and my box page hasn't updated.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Still shows my sad little November box... This is my first box in 5 months and apparently I have lost all sense of patience when it comes to BB, I gotta know what's in the box!!


----------



## jkwynn (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 7, box 10, and box 38.

The only duplicate is the nexxus, but I got ANOTHER skin&amp;co body wash (got it in 2 of 3 accounts last month) lol...but oh well, DH likes it. Kind of got my hopes up for an eye shadow pencil, so I might have to buy one of those since they finally posted a pick-2 that I really want.


----------



## tasertag (Apr 10, 2013)

I AM SO PUMPED! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm getting box 22 - https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2013/april-2013-bb22

(MALIN+GOETZ) vitamin b5 body moisturizer

Hail Merry Macaroons - can't wait to try my first macaroon!

Nexxus Youth Renewal Rejuvenating Elixer

Supergoop! Advanced SPF 37 Anti-Aging Eye Cream

Ruby Wing Color Changing Nail Polish - YESSSSSSSS

I happy I'm not getting the Simple eyeroller since I already have it. I saw some people getting the colorBalm stick - that would be fun to try


----------



## goldenmeans (Apr 10, 2013)

Victory, getting the nail polish! Yay!


----------



## lapsesinlogic (Apr 10, 2013)

My second box updated and should be here today! Excited for the contents:





Used my real age (31) and income level for this one and of course that means I get the anti-aging cream.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am really liking the Supergoop products I've tried, though, so I'll give it a shot. I really wanted to try the Nexxus and the nail polish looks so interesting! It's my splurge product on this account, I don't know if that has anything to do with it. Interested in trying the Malin+Goetz brand but I have so many lotion samples now it's insane.


----------



## Rochellena (Apr 10, 2013)

Getting Box 4....Blah. I mean there's nothing terrible about it I guess and everything will get used, but it's just so very boring. I would have like to get pretty much any other box you guys have linked. Oh well, hopefully the sizes are decent, and who knows, maybe I'll find something I can't live without.


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 10, 2013)

Getting box 4 and 37 - I think had I not seen the mirenesse I'd love box 37, buti really want that damn lip color now!! Oh well! I really need to make a trade thread I have so much stuff


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 10, 2013)

My box, after all this wait NO youngblood OR nailpolish. jeeze birchbox. but, it looks like a really useful box so i'm still excited.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 10, 2013)

> My box, after all this wait NO youngblood OR nailpolish. jeeze birchbox. but, it looks like a really useful box so i'm still excited.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



No polish for me either, my boxes are 3 and 26. Might have to break down and use up points!


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (Apr 10, 2013)

I am getting box 11, shipping finally updated, it weighs .6070. This is what I am getting







KÃ©rastase Age Premium Bain Substantif - Cleanse
Ships Free




Joanna Vargas Daily Serum
Ships Free



Mirenesse Glossy Kiss
Ships Free



LAFCO House &amp; Home Soap
Ships Free



Simple Revitalizing Eye Roll-on


Nothing I am super excited about but I think it is a pretty good box.


----------



## tanya0949 (Apr 10, 2013)

I have two accounts and I'm getting the same box for both...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Only my luck! Oh well more to add to the trade list.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Apr 10, 2013)

Ugh. No clicky trucks and no box updates for me. I guess its still early in the day....


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 10, 2013)

How do you find your box number?  This is my first month.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Apr 10, 2013)

I knew it!! So it seems all the boxes that ship early are like the same 3 boxes? So it's not random, they kind of ship them out by type? I'm not sure if that makes sense but I'm getting 





For those that already got this, how big is the shampoo/conditioner samples? I hate foil packets and I'm not excited about them at all. I have so much hair I'll be lucky to get one use out of them. Not excited about the body wash either since people seem to hate it. I am excited about the lip product and the supergoop eye cream and I'm indifferent on the tea. My box weight was .5560


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 10, 2013)

When you go down to your box history, there will be a picture of a box next to April. Click on it (or I can just hover over it and see). In the address bar, the number after bb is our box number. Mine looks like this: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2013/april-2013-bb15



> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you find your box number?  This is my first month.


 I'm getting box #15 &amp; #23. Pretty happy with both!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I knew it!! So it seems all the boxes that ship early are like the same 3 boxes? So it's not random, they kind of ship them out by type? I'm not sure if that makes sense but I'm getting
> 
> ...


----------



## puppyluv (Apr 10, 2013)

My box updated! This is the first time since I subbed in December that my box was shipped and updated by the 10th. I am always one of the last ones, so this is very exciting. Plus I LOVE everything I'm getting!! This is an awesome box for me. I will actually be using everything I get for once.

Oribe Shampoo and Conditioner for Beautiful Color: I love trying pricey shampoo and conditioner that I would never actually spend the money on.

AHAVA Purifying Mud Mask

: Was just looking into Mud Masks yesterday!  And I heard great things about this one. J.R. Watkins Hand &amp; Cuticle Salve: Been eyeing in the BB shop for awhile now. Glad I waited!

Ruby Wing Color Changing Nail Polish: Was going to buy if I didn't get in my box. Will be happy if I get either color. Can't wait to see how this works!

Simple Revitalizing Eye Roll-on: Another item I was really hoping to try!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When you go down to your box history, there will be a picture of a box next to April. Click on it (or I can just hover over it and see). In the address bar, the number after bb is our box number. Mine looks like this: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2013/april-2013-bb15
> 
> I'm getting box #15 &amp; #23. Pretty happy with both!


 Where is the box history?


----------



## MrsMeow (Apr 10, 2013)

Here are my 2 boxes.  No nail polish for me, so I'm totally buying some.  I've been coveting that type of nailpolish ever since I saw my boss had some a month or two ago!  I'm overall pretty happy with my boxes, but definitely like the box from my main account better (where I am truthful about age, likes, etc) vs my second account, where I am the 20something version of myself.

Box 23 (main account)-

Mighty Leaf Tea â€“ I hate tea, so gross

Caudalie Divine Oil â€“ Ooh, I just read what this is, and Iâ€™m so excited

Nexxus Youth Renewal Rejuvenating Elixir â€“ Wanted this!

StriVectin-SD Eye Concentrate for Wrinkles â€“ Wellâ€¦I could probably use this, lol

Mirenesse Glossy Kiss â€“ Wanted this!



Box 10 (second account)-

Herban Essentials Towelettes â€“ Meh, w/ 2 young kids, I have baby wipes everywhere.

(Malin-Goetz) cilantro hair conditioner â€“ Cilantro is my arch nemesis (cilantro gene, anyone?) but since Iâ€™m not eating it, I may try it

Hail Mary Macaroons â€“ I almost always like food!

Caudalie SOS Morning Eye Rescue â€“ BB is clearly telling me I need help around the eyes

Mirenesse Glossy Kiss â€“ Wanted thisâ€¦hopefully itâ€™s awesome enough to want 2!


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 10, 2013)

Welp I just realized that I have a perfume free box on my 2nd account (box 38)!


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 10, 2013)

My box updated! It looks like I'm getting box 13?  Here's what I got:

Juice Beauty CC Cream
Beauty Protector (soo excited for this!)
Caudalie SOS Morning Eye Rescue
Yes to Carrots Lip Butter
Yes to Grapefruit Daily Facial Scrube
Yes to Cucumber Facial Towelettes

6 products.. is that normal?!  And I'm pretty happy about what I'm getting, but 3 Yes to Products?!  I hope they're good, I've never tried them before!
I feel like this is a "welcome" box even though I already got my first one.  These don't seem to be the new products.  Someone correct me if I'm wrong?!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 10, 2013)

> Welp I just realized that I have a perfume free box on my 2nd account (box 38)!Â


 I think all three of mine are perfume-free! I'm getting two box 7s, though. It's a solid box, but I was hoping for completely different boxes on all accounts.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Apr 10, 2013)

Well - I've been pretty happy with the last two months, but this month I'm not impressed. I got box 36.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Macaroons, Oribe Shampoo and Conditioner for Beautiful Color, Skin &amp; co. Body gel, Supergoop! CC Cream (never used a CC cream, so I'm interested in this), and Strivectrin-sd eye concentrate.

I hardly think this box looks like it belongs to an adventurous, wealthy, 18 yea old... I'm just sayin' On the plus side -- 6 products to review.


----------



## Katinka31 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think all three of mine are perfume-free! I'm getting two box 7s, though. It's a solid box, but I was hoping for completely different boxes on all accounts.


I'm getting two identical boxes, too (#11).  Last month I had about 50% overlap.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I'm getting:

KÃ©rastase Age Premium Bain Substantif - Cleanse
Joanna Vargas Daily Serum
Mirenesse Glossy Kiss
LAFCO House &amp; Home Soap
Simple Revitalizing Eye Roll-on


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 10, 2013)

So.... if you're pale, you can still rock the orangey mirenesse. I was amazed at how it looks on me!


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 10, 2013)

> I knew it!! So it seems all the boxes that ship early are like the same 3 boxes? So it's not random, they kind of ship them out by type? I'm not sure if that makes sense but I'm gettingÂ
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I got the same box as you.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



there are 2 of each of the shampoo and conditioner and they are actually pretty big, but they're foils. The supergoop is teeny tiny.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Apr 10, 2013)

I am SO stoked about my box!!

I am getting...

Caudalie Divine Oil -

NexxusÂ® Youth Renewalâ„¢ Rejuvenating Elixir
StriVectin-SDâ„¢ Eye Concentrate for Wrinkles- meh I am OK with this but my bf got it in his birchbox this month so now I have two....trade?
Youngblood Anti-Shine Mattifier- wooohoo I wanted this!!
Weleda Body Lotion


----------



## jnm9jem (Apr 10, 2013)

Ugh!!! I keep trying to to see my box contents, but it won't let me in the box tab! The suspense is killing me!!!


----------



## gracewilson (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So.... if you're pale, you can still rock the orangey mirenesse. I was amazed at how it looks on me!


 That looks so pretty on you!  Definitely pulling it off.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am SO stoked about my box!!
> 
> ...


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 10, 2013)

Geez.  I am not having a good month with my boxes.  All but the hair clips from my Sample Society box have gone on my trade list &amp; I have a feeling the same will happen with my Ipsy bag.  I'm getting box 23 on my main account




and box 38 on my 2nd account





I hope I like the Nexxus &amp; Strivectin - or find someone who will be willing to trade - since I'm getting 2 of each of those.  At least I'm not getting any perfume.  I think I'm starting to become burnt out on samples.  Thank goodness for trades.


----------



## JamieO (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So.... if you're pale, you can still rock the orangey mirenesse. I was amazed at how it looks on me!


 That looks so pretty on you! Makes me a little less scared to get that color (if I get this at all). It definitely works on you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beeyutifull (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So.... if you're pale, you can still rock the orangey mirenesse. I was amazed at how it looks on me!


 You look great with that color!! Now I'm a little upset that I didn't get the lippie in my box....I am just about your color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I could totally pull that off!

Rock it momma!


----------



## kelley (Apr 10, 2013)

Oribe Shampoo for Beautiful Color
Oribe Conditioner for Beautiful Color
Skin&amp;Co Bagnodoccia Body Gel
Hail Merry Macaroons
Supergoop!Â® Daily Correct SPF 35 CC Cream
StriVectin-SDâ„¢ Eye Concentrate for Wrinkles
 
not overly excited for any of these items, but still happy, especially since I have 6 items for the first time!


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 10, 2013)

So even though I'm not getting any nail polish I'm still thrilled with my box, because it has no food and is the variation I really really wanted.

Juice Beauty CC Cream
Beauty Protector
Caudalie Sos eye cream-I love this brand!
Yes to Carrots Lip Butter-I've always wanted to try these!
Yes to Grapefruit Facial Scrub-I've wanted to try this after trying the grapefruit wipes
Yes to Cucumbers Facial Towlettes! The best part of the box!!! I might buy some of these when I buy the nail polish


----------



## Beeyutifull (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So even though I'm not getting any nail polish I'm still thrilled with my box, because it has no food and is the variation I really really wanted.
> 
> ...


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 23. Not unhappy, not thrilled, but definitely stuff I would like to try. Wanted the nail polish though. I did notice something interesting. I have gotten box 23 for 3 of the last 4 months. Anyone else notice a trend in box numbers?


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are my 2 boxes.  No nail polish for me, so I'm totally buying some.  I've been coveting that type of nailpolish ever since I saw my boss had some a month or two ago!  I'm overall pretty happy with my boxes, but definitely like the box from my main account better (where I am truthful about age, likes, etc) vs my second account, where I am the 20something version of myself.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alexia561 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 23. Not unhappy, not thrilled, but definitely stuff I would like to try. Wanted the nail polish though. I did notice something interesting. I have gotten box 23 for 3 of the last 4 months. Anyone else notice a trend in box numbers?


 I'm getting box 23 too! Was really hoping for nail polish or the Yes To... samples, so feel kind of meh about this one. Thinking I need to change my profile, as I don't want to keep getting wrinkle cream. Last month I received box 18, so it's strange that you keep getting box 23.


----------



## jnm9jem (Apr 10, 2013)

Ok, I finally got in!

Looks like I am getting box 40

Ojon rare blend oil total hair therapy

Atelier Cologne Orange Sanguine Cologne Absolue - meh
Supergoop! Advanced SPF 37 Anti-Aging Eye Cream
Miranesse Glossy Kiss
Kusimi Tea Paris - Wellness Miniature Assortment - meh
Not the most exciting box ever, but definitely some things I have been wanting to try!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jnm9jem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like I am getting box 40


 Same as box 3! (I'm getting this too - I'm looking forward to it!)


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm getting:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2013/april-2013-bb17

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2013/april-2013-bb1

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2013/april-2013-bb37

I don't know what I'm going to be doing with 2 of the polishes. hopefully they'll be different colors. And 3 rollers...  If anyone wants to trade, let me know. I was really hoping for the youngblood.


----------



## gemstone (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jnm9jem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, I finally got in!
> 
> ...


 I know you are not psyched on the tea, but the kusmi tea they have sent me before has been some of the best I've ever had.  I have a huge loose tin of euphoria and it really is special.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Apr 10, 2013)

> Getting box 4 and 37 - I think had I not seen the mirenesse I'd love box 37, buti really want that damn lip color now!! Oh well! I really need to make a trade thread I have so much stuff


 I'm getting both of those boxes too! DOUBLE BOX TWINS! Lol......I felt the same way about not getting a lippie too. Hoping for either Peony or Groupie for my polish shade. Most excited for the Youngblood....my face is extra greasy in the summer months.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 10, 2013)

Anyone else getting 21? lol I'm feeling lonely over here! http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2013/april-2013-bb21


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 10, 2013)

> That looks so pretty on you! Â Definitely pulling it off. Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> That looks so pretty on you! Makes me a little less scared to get that color (if I get this at all). It definitely works on you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> You look great with that color!! Now I'm a little upset that I didn't get the lippie in my box....I am just about your color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I could totally pull that off! Rock it momma!


 Thank you so much ladies! Haha I made sure my entire outfit and all the rest of my makeup was neutral... It is crazy bright! But your comments are giving me confidence!


----------



## jnm9jem (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know you are not psyched on the tea, but the kusmi tea they have sent me before has been some of the best I've ever had.  I have a huge loose tin of euphoria and it really is special.


 That makes me feel better! Thanks!


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Apr 10, 2013)

> So.... if you're pale, you can still rock the orangey mirenesse. I was amazed at how it looks on me!


 That looks great on you!


----------



## page5 (Apr 10, 2013)

My acct shows box 23! If the sample sizes aren't super tiny this will be the best box I have ever received from BB.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 10, 2013)

> So.... if you're pale, you can still rock the orangey mirenesse. I was amazed at how it looks on me!


 Bold! Love it! I think pale chicks don't realize just how striking bright lip color looks on them. It's old Hollywood glamour! A classic! I'm pretty pasty pale, and my default lip color nowadays is hot hot pink (think stila lip balm in Betsey) since I got bored with bright bright red (my preferred color for years). I would be wary of this one only because I'm not comfortable in warmer colors.


----------



## guenivere (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 40 too. More tea, which I don't drink. :- But the rest is okay-ish. I've been wanting to try the hair products tho so I'm gonna call this one a win at this point.


----------



## jnm9jem (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same as box 3! (I'm getting this too - I'm looking forward to it!)


 That is odd... they are EXACTLY the same!! Have you gotten your box yet? Maybe the listing is wrong on mine? I know they have had mix-ups before...


----------



## emilyd (Apr 10, 2013)

Still no clicky truck or updated box for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 10, 2013)

My box showed up today! It was box 10, I think? I'm pretty happy with it!

I got:

 
Malin + Goetz cilantro hair conditioner - I prefer shampoo and conditioner together, but I'd rather get a conditioner alone than a shampoo. I like cilantro. I'll try it!
 
Caudalie SOS Morning Eye Rescue - I love eye creams, so I'm happy about this. Tiny little tube but it's an eye cream so it will go a long way.
 
Herban Essentials Towelette - I got 2, in lavender and peppermint. I've had these before. They're nothing spectacular, just towelettes with essential oils, but I am happy to have them anyway.
 
Mirenesse Glossy Kiss Lipstick - I wasn't sure about this color (I think it's called Quick Kiss?) but I do like it on. I love the texture!
 
Hail Merry macaroons - I have tried these before. Not a fan, but I'm glad they make them for raw foodies, vegans, gluten free folks, etc.


----------



## mscuracchio (Apr 10, 2013)

So this time there was four things I wanted and I told myself to be happy if I just got one... But I got three in my box!! The Youngblood, strivectin, and the nexus hair serum are all going to be in my box!!! I wanted the nail polish too... But it is something I can do without, especially since I'm a julep maven too. Can't wait to get the box and hopefully the sample sizes are decent sized.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 10, 2013)

> Still no clicky truck or updated box for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same.


Spoiler



After looking at the boxes I really want the youngblood. That is all I want. I'm over the polish. I just hope I don't get loaded down with tea or macaroons, both will just go to waste in my house.


----------



## kparkersmith (Apr 10, 2013)

Sam



> I have two accounts and I'm getting the same box for both...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Only my luck! Oh well more to add to the trade list.


 Same here! Both box #10 which I'm super happy with, but I was really looking forward to different boxes and this is my first double sub month. lol!!


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *guenivere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 40 too. More tea, which I don't drink. :- But the rest is okay-ish. I've been wanting to try the hair products tho so I'm gonna call this one a win at this point.


 Change your profile to "What do you more likely to splurge on?" I put Hair products: BUT I got like old lady stuff because I have dry skin so maybe if you change that and keep skin type normal/combo?


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 10, 2013)

> Ok, I finally got in! Looks like I am getting box 40
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Not the most exciting box ever, but definitely some things I have been wanting to try! I am getting this one too, and I think it is a good box. I like it when there is one item of make up, one for hair, and one thing for skin. I have been a member for over a year, and I have never had a repeat other than colors of nail polish, etc. I think they're really doing a good job. Although I wish I could get my hands on some Keristase. They have had it in so many boxes, but I never seem to get any. Does anyone know of a place to get samples of it cheaply? I usually buy alterna products, and they are a similar price. It is generally easy to buy smaller sizes of those, however.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emilyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no clicky truck or updated box for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 me neither, on either account. And I don't know about anyone else, but its loading VERY slowly for me. I was excited at first thinking maybe my page was loaded since it was taking forever. After about 10 minutes, it finally showed my box page.....with the March box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> boo. I gave up trying on my second account after 5 minutes of waiting for the page to load.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> me neither, on either account. And I don't know about anyone else, but its loading VERY slowly for me. I was excited at first thinking maybe my page was loaded since it was taking forever. After about 10 minutes, it finally showed my box page.....with the March box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> boo. I gave up trying on my second account after 5 minutes of waiting for the page to load.


 Mine was loading very slowly too- but then my April page popped up.

I'm sure the lag is because they are still working on loading everyone's boxes....hope you find out soon what you're getting!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Apr 10, 2013)

I got the one thing I really wanted to try - the Youngblood mattifier! I got box 4 - the strivectin eye cream I'm okay with, I have another I haven't gotten to yet (I feel like I'm loaded down with eye cream samples all of the sudden an they take forever to get through, but I use them everyday so the more the merrier I guess), the nexxus youth renewal elixir I'm meh about since I'm suppose to be getting a full size sample from a giveaway I entered though its take 8+ weeks to get to me, the caudalie oil I'm not sure about ( I tried some at sephora and I think I didn't like it because I sprayed too much onto my hand), and the weleda lotion is ...well it's lotion. All in all, it's not the worst box I've gotten and I got the one thing I wanted. No perfume which I'm totally okay with, I would have liked macaroons though - they are my absolute favorite. But after a 3 boxes, including this one, I think my new beauty profile is really working out!


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 23. Not unhappy, not thrilled, but definitely stuff I would like to try. Wanted the nail polish though. I did notice something interesting. I have gotten box 23 for 3 of the last 4 months. Anyone else notice a trend in box numbers?


 I noticed that too. I had box #1 last month, too. I learned along in these lines that if you change the profile under the category "I'm more likely to splurge on?" click on whatever you want. I left Hair for the last 3 months and have gotten an ok boxes. Today I changed to Make up because I never got any makeup stuff. April box: no Mineresse lip gloss so will have to order it unfortunately. Change skin type, too to 'normal' even tho most normal skin products do work for dry (I have dry/sensitive skin) and combo)


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> me neither, on either account. And I don't know about anyone else, but its loading VERY slowly for me. I was excited at first thinking maybe my page was loaded since it was taking forever. After about 10 minutes, it finally showed my box page.....with the March box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> boo. I gave up trying on my second account after 5 minutes of waiting for the page to load.


 I think there are too many people accessing to Birchbox website now to look what's in their boxes.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 10, 2013)

> My box showed up today! It was box 10, I think? I'm pretty happy with it!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



This was my box too! The Mirenesse looks AWESOME on you!



> Bold! Love it! I think pale chicks don't realize just how striking bright lip color looks on them. It's old Hollywood glamour! A classic! I'm pretty pasty pale, and my default lip color nowadays is hot hot pink (think stila lip balm in Betsey) since I got bored with bright bright red (my preferred color for years). I would be wary of this one only because I'm not comfortable in warmer colors.


 Thank you! It was the warmer color that sold me on it.... I know I can rock a copper lip (like the lipstick we got in the march Starlooks) so I decided to give it a try. I would love to see a pic of you rocking a hot pink lip!


> That looks great on you!


 Thank you!


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 10, 2013)

The site is very slow for me...can't view my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Maybe for the best


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where is the box history?


 After I log in and click "box" in the upper left corner, I can scroll down and see my box history.

It's listed under the items that I am getting this month. If this is your first month, it may look different maybe? I can't remember what it looked like my first month, lol.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting:
> 
> ...


 You're so lucky you got the Number 4!  You have to let me know what it's like!!  (please, i mean.)    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My 2nd box updated.  I used my real age (29) and real income and I got box 38:
> 
> ...


----------



## Wida (Apr 10, 2013)

I am getting box 7, which is a good box for me (https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2013/april-2013-bb7).  I wanted the Youngblood mattifier, but I can always hope to get one in a trade or maybe they'll sample it again in the future.  There were a lot of good boxes this month!  They're are doing so much better than they were 6 months ago.  I think I would have been happy with just about any box that they sent this month.  Sadly though, I think my box has been lost in UPS MI land...it was shipped on the 6th and it hasn't updated at all since then, which has never happened before.  It has always updated for me and is delivered within 4-5 days of being shipped.  I guess if I don't get it by this time next week, I'll call Birchbox.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 10, 2013)

No nailpolish for me so I'm super bummed but I'm getting

-teas, eh

-the atilier orange sanguine, excited!

-supergoop eye cream.  got some from them for free just for asking earlier this year, but i'm ok with this one too

-ojon oil total hair therapy, excited!

-mirenesse gloss kissy, excited!
so for me this is generally a happy box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do wonder how it came to be so light though with these items... wonder if one is missing (shipping weight is about .42)


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 10, 2013)

Good AM Beautiful Ladies!!!

Yup, I'm getting box#1, same box number last month but not sure about the month before because I never really paid any attention until someone mentioned it on MUT! 






I had to change my profile on the part about "What do you more likely to splurge on?" I've left on "Hair" because I have long, thick, and highlights hair like Kaita and haven't gotten any cool hair products. Last month, I got that dry shampoo Serge Normat that everyone got Nick Chavez Sulfate Free Shampoo (I really wanted that and ended up buying that). I kept getting eye products that I don't even use because I don't have crow's feet, fine lines, (I get the point about prevention) probably due to the category I picked 'dry skin'. Most of the eye products have been given to my husband. Again, with this box #1 seem to have less products. Wish I had ORIBE Shamp/Cond. foil samples because I'm totally in love with their Beach/shine spray. The smell is intoxicating! 

My Box #1

 
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1
 
Mailn &amp; Geotz Body wash Bergamont (I'm excited about it because I love their peppermint shampoo!) I'm a body wash hoarder.
 
Kiehl's Powerful Strength Line Reducing Concentrate (BB kept sending me the most expensive lines/eye stuff that will go to my husband) I do use Kiehl product: the BEST MAKE UP REMOVER! 
 
Supergoop CC Cream (I'm soo happy to try this! I've been wanting to try CC cream to see what's the difference with BB cream. I feel that BB cream is a little too heavy and might be a little too heavy for summer)
 
Nexxus Youth Renewal Exilir (Meh, I have too many hair oils and my favorite is Alterna Kern Oil: the best!) I can give it a try; never a fan of Nexxus products (allergies, itchy, and drying)
 
Simple eye roll on (Another eye product, BUT I love simple product, the zit zapper roller is the best one)


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After I log in and click "box" in the upper left corner, I can scroll down and see my box history.
> 
> It's listed under the items that I am getting this month. If this is your first month, it may look different maybe? I can't remember what it looked like my first month, lol.


 It automatically showed my box but there is no number in the address line.

Here is my box


----------



## lovepink (Apr 10, 2013)

I am getting this box too!  It was supposed to be delivered yesterday (the tracking updated at like 8pm stating a notice was left at 6:53pm I am calling shenanigans).  I am excited for the Miranese!  I am also excited for the Women's Health mag (essentially makes the box free).  My other items are meh.  Good thing there is the trade list and my local swap group!  Hope everyone that wants to is able to find out their boxes!  



> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I knew it!! So it seems all the boxes that ship early are like the same 3 boxes? So it's not random, they kind of ship them out by type? I'm not sure if that makes sense but I'm getting
> 
> ...


----------



## viper4901 (Apr 10, 2013)

I got this box to...It's ok but I am not thrilled .....



> My box showed up today! It was box 10, I think? I'm pretty happy with it!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


----------



## jessicarobin (Apr 10, 2013)

Is the birchbox website running soooo sloooow for anyone else?  I'm trying to rate my products and get more points before I place an order.  Those bamboo utensils are too cute, I want them for patio dinners/lunch.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Apr 10, 2013)

I can't even get on the website....


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting the same box - I'm also excited for that coveted item...I just hope that it's a decent size that we can try a few times!


 In the spolier video it showed a full size, so that's what i'm realllllllly hoping for!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is the birchbox website running soooo sloooow for anyone else?  I'm trying to rate my products and get more points before I place an order.  Those bamboo utensils are too cute, I want them for patio dinners/lunch.


 I was doing that right now too. It's being veryyyy slow. I was also hoping they would email me back sooner rather than later so I could get points from someone I referred last month (who also got their box last month). I'm itching to place an order right now!


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 10, 2013)

maybe they're updating box pics????!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else getting 21? lol I'm feeling lonely over here! http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2013/april-2013-bb21


 I would have LOVED that box!!  Lucky you!  I got box 7 that I won't use except for the eye roller and body wash and  box 8 that I'll use but doesn't really excite me.


----------



## jessicarobin (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> maybe they're updating box pics????!


 That's possible!  

I think I'm experiencing latent anxiety from registering for classes the other night.  Similar website slowness.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Apr 10, 2013)

I got my e-mail that my box has been shipped around midnight est - I thought they would have updated by now...but I guess not.  Hmm.  I am patiently waiting for the page to load....I feel like it's 1998 and I'm using Dial-Up internet connection lol.


----------



## SJG1211 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MrsYaYaMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 YAY! we are box twins!! I'm actually really excited for the simple and the mirenesse glossy kiss!! The LAFCO soap sounds indulgent as do the serum and shampoo! Overall I'm actually looking forward to this box!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would have LOVED that box!!  Lucky you!  I got box 7 that I won't use except for the eye roller and body wash and  box 8 that I'll use but doesn't really excite me.


 Yeah, I'm very happy with it! I've been super happy with my last 3 or 4 boxes.


----------



## gemstone (Apr 10, 2013)

I got box 13 on my main account:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2013/april-2013-bb13

It's not as *exciting* as my secondary account, but then I remember that I already feel like I am drowning in makeup, and this box has several things I wanted to try, or already know I love.




Juice Beauty Cellular Repair CC Cream

I know a lot of people hate the smell of this, but I smelled this at ULTA awhile ago, and it didn't bother me/went away quickly.  (Although, I worked at whole foods in college, so maybe I am used to that kind of natural product scent?)

Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle
I got this as a sample in my other account last month, and now I have to full size versions.  I obviously love it, but I will be looking to trade it, if I can actually figure out the trade thread.  I am crossing my fingers for that color changing polish, but I am combing the website to see if there is anything else they are sampling too.
Caudalie SOS Morning Eye Rescue
Psyched to try this
 
Yes Toâ„¢ Carrots Lip Butter - Set of 4
I already own the facial towelettes, and I have loved everything else I've tried from the yes to line.
Yes Toâ„¢ Grapefruit Daily Facial Scrub
 
Yes Toâ„¢ Cucumber Facial Towelettes


----------



## MrsMeow (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> well since it's something kind of soap-ish, then the cilantro should be fine! haha  i finace always talked about how much he hated cilantro, it tastes like soap - i thought he was nuts!  Turns out he has the gene that makes it taste off and I don't - he also has the one that makes him taste more bitter things and i don't... (we both did the 23andme genetic testing)


 Yep, I still remember the first time I had cilantro, at a Mexican restaurant, and I kept saying "I keep tasting soap in the salsa...I think they didn't wash the bowl correctly."  And everyone thought I was crazy.  The next time we went back, same thing - I kept complaining about them not rinsing their bowls properly, and my friends all thought I was insane.  It wasn't until I went to a different Mexican restaurant and tasted in their salsa, that a friend realized what I was talking about and said "Holy cow, you have the cilantro gene!"  And then I had to look it up because I didn't really believe her.  Makes me wonder what everyone else tastes when they taste it!


----------



## MrsMeow (Apr 10, 2013)

Are they only sending out one shade of Mirenesse?  If so, bummer.  I was all excited to be getting 2, but if it's just that one shade, not so much.


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep, I still remember the first time I had cilantro, at a Mexican restaurant, and I kept saying "I keep tasting soap in the salsa...I think they didn't wash the bowl correctly."  And everyone thought I was crazy.  The next time we went back, same thing - I kept complaining about them not rinsing their bowls properly, and my friends all thought I was insane.  It wasn't until I went to a different Mexican restaurant and tasted in their salsa, that a friend realized what I was talking about and said "Holy cow, you have the cilantro gene!"  And then I had to look it up because I didn't really believe her.  Makes me wonder what everyone else tastes when they taste it!


 Wait, what?  It's not supposed to taste like that?


----------



## gemstone (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep, I still remember the first time I had cilantro, at a Mexican restaurant, and I kept saying "I keep tasting soap in the salsa...I think they didn't wash the bowl correctly."  And everyone thought I was crazy.  The next time we went back, same thing - I kept complaining about them not rinsing their bowls properly, and my friends all thought I was insane.  It wasn't until I went to a different Mexican restaurant and tasted in their salsa, that a friend realized what I was talking about and said "Holy cow, you have the cilantro gene!"  And then I had to look it up because I didn't really believe her.  Makes me wonder what everyone else tastes when they taste it!


 Cilantro is my favorite!  It makes everything really bright/fresh tasting.  Similar to how an acid can really lighten up a dish, or how fresh mint tastes without that tingly feel and not as sweet.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cilantro is my favorite!  It makes everything really bright/fresh tasting.  Similar to how an acid can really lighten up a dish, or how fresh mint tastes without that tingly feel and not as sweet.


 I've tried guacamole a few times now, and can't stand it because of the cilantro.  If I remember correctly, it did taste a little soapy.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 10, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So.... if you're pale, you can still rock the orangey mirenesse. I was amazed at how it looks on me!






it looks very pretty on you!


----------



## gemstone (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've tried guacamole a few times now, and can't stand it because of the cilantro.  If I remember correctly, it did taste a little soapy.


 I mean, obviously my description doesn't apply if you are someone who has the gene that makes it taste like soap.  I was just trying to describe how it tastes if you don't have that issue.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 23. Not unhappy, not thrilled, but definitely stuff I would like to try. Wanted the nail polish though. I did notice something interesting. I have gotten box 23 for 3 of the last 4 months. Anyone else notice a trend in box numbers?


 Yeah on my 1st box, I've gotten box 1 for the fourth time in a row.


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 10, 2013)

Aw man, I am getting two of the same box. My profiles aren't that similar.. One i have had for two years and the other is three months old. HMPH. lol. Finally got the emails but the tracking doesn't even show that they have left, I bet it's another week before I get them. Needless to say, I will be trading.. Really want the StriVectin eye cream!


----------



## jessicarobin (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> well since it's something kind of soap-ish, then the cilantro should be fine! haha  i finace always talked about how much he hated cilantro, it tastes like soap - i thought he was nuts!  Turns out he has the gene that makes it taste off and I don't - he also has the one that makes him taste more bitter things and i don't... (we both did the 23andme genetic testing)


 A little off topic, but what did you think of the 23andme genetic testing?  Was it worth the price/wait for you?  I'm intrigued and $99 is right at the point where I feel like I could spend it to satisfy my curiosity, but I still don't want to drop a hundred dollars if it isn't as cool as it sounds in my head.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait, what?  It's not supposed to taste like that?


 cilantro is delicious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't realise there were people who thought it tasted like soap lol


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So.... if you're pale, you can still rock the orangey mirenesse. I was amazed at how it looks on me!
> ...


----------



## hiheather (Apr 10, 2013)

I just got a Nexxus Youth Renewal Elixir sample in the mail. OMG. Does it smell amazing!


----------



## jessicarobin (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh, FYI guys, I'm not sure if this is a bug or not, but I just managed to fill out all my feedback surveys and for products where I received double samples (foils, tea bags, etc.), I received double points.  So, for the 6 products I had in my box, I received 90 points, if that makes sense.


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 10, 2013)

Are there different shades of Mirenesse being sent out?


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 10, 2013)

My box FINALLY updated! I am not super thrilled with my box...which is box 1. I will try/use the Nexxus Youth Renewal Rejuvenating Elixir and the StriVectin Eye Concentrate but I'm just not interested in the other items (Youngblood Anti-Shine Mattifier, Caudalie Divine Oil, Weleda Body Lotion). I really wanted the color changing nail polish and/or the Mirenesse Glossy Kiss. I am also bummed that I only have 5 items to review...it's been forever since I've had 6 items to review. Sigh...

I have my profile set to a 32 year old and that my splurge item is "the latest make-up color" but I hardly ever get any sort of make-up item. Any suggestions?

(yes, I will probably be putting up the youngblood, caudalie and weleda up for trade...just saying



)


----------



## gemstone (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Are there different shades of Mirenesse being sent out?


 according to fb, they sampled a few shades.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Aw man, I am getting two of the same box. My profiles aren't that similar.. One i have had for two years and the other is three months old. HMPH. lol. Finally got the emails but the tracking doesn't even show that they have left, I bet it's another week before I get them. Needless to say, I will be trading.. Really want the StriVectin eye cream!


 This is my box too.  More bar soap! ARGH!  Good thing it usually eBay's easily.


----------



## msdollfaced (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are they only sending out one shade of Mirenesse?  If so, bummer.  I was all excited to be getting 2, but if it's just that one shade, not so much.


 There are at least two different shades floating around. I received #2 Flirty Kiss and a few others received Quick Kiss (both red shades) no idea if BB sent out any others yet


----------



## hiheather (Apr 10, 2013)

I got a clicky truck!!!!!! Still no box update though. Is there a place with all the boxes listed or do I just have to type the different numbers into the address bar?


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 10, 2013)

Getting box #13, anyone else with that one? 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2013/april-2013-bb13


----------



## klg534 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MrsYaYaMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am getting box 11, shipping finally updated, it weighs .6070. This is what I am getting
> 
> ...


 I am getting the same box! I am excited to try the Mirenesse...


----------



## Courtneyk2012 (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 23 &amp; 38! The only thing I wanted but didn't get was the nail polish.


----------



## plutorayz (Apr 10, 2013)

Got Box 12. 6 items Woooooo! I'm really not excited for any one thing, in fact I'm more excited that it's 6 items to review, but I'll try everything (save the one thing) out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

caudalie divine oil.
juice beauty cc
hail merry macaroons - that'll be going straight to my bf.
ojon rare blend deep conditioner
E.A. exfoliating cleanser
supergoop anti-aging eye cream
Also there wasn't anything this month that I saw that I really wanted to try. So I'm content with whatever I get (unless it all sucks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ).


----------



## allthingsaimee (Apr 10, 2013)

Anybody know how big the LAFCO soap sample is?  Also is the Mirenesse full size or a bit smaller than full?


----------



## JimmyJazz (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box FINALLY updated! I am not super thrilled with my box...which is box 1. I will try/use the Nexxus Youth Renewal Rejuvenating Elixir and the StriVectin Eye Concentrate but I'm just not interested in the other items (Youngblood Anti-Shine Mattifier, Caudalie Divine Oil, Weleda Body Lotion). I really wanted the color changing nail polish and/or the Mirenesse Glossy Kiss. I am also bummed that I only have 5 items to review...it's been forever since I've had 6 items to review. Sigh...
> 
> ...


 I am getting the same box.  I love getting color - but I rarely get it.  I am a red lip hound - so I too was kinda bumped about not getting the lip product.

 I think I need to change my profile for the skin.  I have mixed skin - it was a mix of dry and oily...but now it's dry-normal, and I get the occasional break outs and oiliness.  So not sure about the YoungBlood yet.

I am in my late 20s..so I guess it's better now that I focus on not getting wrinkles.

I hope the Nexxus stuff isn't a foil packet - I would love to be able to get full use of an oil for my dead/split ends.

I am interesting in the caudalie - I had a dry oil from Avon before and I like it.  

I am down right horrible when it comes to point lotion on the rest of my body - I hope I get a nice scent of the Weleda. 

Is BB telling us that we are oily and dry and getting old!?


----------



## JMezz (Apr 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* 



My 2nd box updated.  I used my real age (29) and real income and I got box 38:

 
*Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show) 
 




   



   



   



   






> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting the same box - I'm also excited for that coveted item...I just hope that it's a decent size that we can try a few times!


 I finally got through to see my box and I'm also getting box 38. I'm so excited to try the mattifier!


----------



## zombielovrr (Apr 10, 2013)

another meh box. looks Like I'm cancelling again.


----------



## msdollfaced (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allthingsaimee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anybody know how big the LAFCO soap sample is?  Also is the Mirenesse full size or a bit smaller than full?


 The Mirenesse is full sized, 4g but it is different because the one we received you have to sharpen 



 whereas the one available in the shop is a twist up


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Courtneyk2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 23 &amp; 38! The only thing I wanted but didn't get was the nail polish.






  I'm getting the same combo &amp; really wanted to try the nail polish too.  Apparently, the Birchbox gods had other plans.



> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> cilantro is delicious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't realise there were people who thought it tasted like soap lol


 I always ask for plain rice at Chipotle because I can't stand cilantro.



> Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> A little off topic, but what did you think of the 23andme genetic testing?  Was it worth the price/wait for you?  I'm intrigued and $99 is right at the point where I feel like I could spend it to satisfy my curiosity, but I still don't want to drop a hundred dollars if it isn't as cool as it sounds in my head.


 My parents did it and liked it.  I was adopted and my mom suggested I do it to find out more about myself.  My mom's really into genealogy and actually found out a lot about herself and her ancestry.  She'll probably be gushing about it for years to come.


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am getting the same box.  I love getting color - but I rarely get it.  I am a red lip hound - so I too was kinda bumped about not getting the lip product.
> ...


I rarely get lip products... I haven't gotten one in almost a year. It's really bumming me out.

I am in my late 30's.... so I thought that changing my profile to early 30's would help me in getting some make-up products in my box occasionally.

I also really wanted some dang macarons! :-(


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is the birchbox website running soooo sloooow for anyone else?  I'm trying to rate my products and get more points before I place an order.  Those bamboo utensils are too cute, I want them for patio dinners/lunch.


 Yeah I'm trying to place an order and it is just taking forever for the pages to load.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Apr 10, 2013)

For those wondering, the Youngblood mattifier isn't full sized. They showed the sample size (looks like a cardboard/paper palette) next to the full size in the sneak peek video. If you zoom in when they show the two side by side you see the sample on the left with the size 0.05 oz and the full size is 0.25oz.


----------



## allthingsaimee (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Mirenesse is full sized, 4g but it is different because the one we received you have to sharpen
> 
> ...


 Thanks!  I'm really excited to see what color I get.  I got a clicky truck, but my box hasn't shipped.


----------



## 1BrainyBrunette (Apr 10, 2013)

Looks like I'm getting box #2...

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2013/april-2013-bb2

I'm pretty happy with it...and i get 6 products to review for points : )


----------



## grayc (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box showed up today! It was box 10, I think? I'm pretty happy with it!
> 
> ...


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For those wondering, the Youngblood mattifier isn't full sized. They showed the sample size (looks like a cardboard/paper palette) next to the full size in the sneak peek video. If you zoom in when they show the two side by side you see the sample on the left with the size 0.05 oz and the full size is 0.25oz.


 Yay for deluxe sample sizes!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 10, 2013)

Has anyone else's shipping info been loaded, but their box hasn't moved. : Mine keeps saying that everything has received it but literally no movement at all since the 6th... wtf...


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting this box too.  Not bad; but eh.  I wish they would send me other make up items besides lip color. i only wear chapstick... but i've received 4/5 lip color products.  Will end up going on my trade list.


 I'm getting box 37 I believe.  I will gladly trade for your Mirenesse.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I rarely get lip products... I haven't gotten one in almost a year. It's really bumming me out.
> ...


 The last "lip product" I got was that nasty smelling lip balm in the Goopy box. 

I have tried everything - age changing...increasing my yearly income...keeping my splurges un picked...having my true slurges picked...nothing really seems so help. 

I am darn curious about the sizes of the samples...someone posted the size of the youngblood...I'm curious about the Nexxus and dry oil sizes.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am getting the same box! I am excited to try the Mirenesse...


 Same box for me too.  I never seem to get any of the products they talk about in the sneak peek videos.


----------



## mwcw (Apr 10, 2013)

Yay I got my tracking number today! Woot!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Where can I find the box's weight?


----------



## Brainwall (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box updated! It looks like I'm getting box 13?  Here's what I got:
> 
> ...


 I'm getting the same box! I'm really excited about it actually. I'm not getting the polish or the mattifier, but I really wanted to try the beauty protector and cc cream. Plus, I think that means we get 60 pts for reviewing rather than just 50.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And no food product either! Yay! I wonder if we'll get a whole lip butter? That would be awesome. So, no I don't think this is a "welcome box" because I've been subscribed since january, but some of these I've seen before, but that's not unusual for them to still send out items that were new a few boxes ago. I think the Caudalie is new? Maybe?


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The last "lip product" I got was that nasty smelling lip balm in the Goopy box.
> ...


I will try changing my profile again (maybe) to see what happens....

As for the sizes of the samples...they do seem to be good sized samples (as they were last month also)... I just checked out the photos that have been posted in this thread to get an idea of the sample sizes.

I am curious as to what the Nexxus will do for my hair but I don't generally use oils on my hair.

I wish I could quit you BB, but I'm addicted to your point system...and maybe obsessing over what I will get every month


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 10, 2013)

Does anyone know if the mattifier is full size, or if any of this stuff is full size? lol. I've been slacking on stalking BB threads. Busy month.

 


This is what I'm getting. Don't know what box number it is.


----------



## MrsMeow (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, FYI guys, I'm not sure if this is a bug or not, but I just managed to fill out all my feedback surveys and for products where I received double samples (foils, tea bags, etc.), I received double points.  So, for the 6 products I had in my box, I received 90 points, if that makes sense.


 Are you sure you actually got the full points?  I just reviewed the tea, and while it's showing up twice (two line items that each say +10), my balance only went up 10 (from 50 to 60, and then the second line item for the tea also shows a balance of 60).  Maybe it's just a weird glitch with how slow the site is bein?  Or you are super lucky and got extra points, ha!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 10, 2013)

Ugh, cilantro. I have the gene -- with the added bonus of cilantro = migraine trigger. I finally figured this out when I briefly started branching out into Thai and Vietnamese food. That ended once I figured out the common link, and I now use that soapy taste as a warning sign to stop eating whatever it's in. ANYWAY. One of my boxes has four items I was hoping for (can't remember what they are other than the nail polish) and one I have already tried and am willing to stockpile for emergencies/vacations but not willing to actually purchase (Fruity Pebbles shaving cream), so that box is a win!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine too! I am actually really pleased with what I'm getting this month 








Oribe Shampoo for Beautiful Color  
Oribe Conditioner for Beautiful Color
 
AHAVA Purifying Mud Mask
 
J.R. Watkins Hand &amp; Cuticle Salve
 
Ruby Wing Color Changing Nail Polish
 
Simple Revitalizing Eye Roll-on
 

Getting that one too, I wanted the polish, but everything else is "meh" for me...


----------



## Dawn Horton (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm new to the group, and I'm sorry to have to ask, but how do you know which box you are getting before it actually comes?  I know the weight of my box, but I can't find a list on the BB website?  Help?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am getting box 39. 

The link variations are in the pattern of: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2013/april-2013-bb39

I am getting the


  Beauty protector, caudalie, macaroons, super goop eye cream, and mirenesse. 

I am very happy and excited about this box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
That's an awesome box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dawn Horton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm new to the group, and I'm sorry to have to ask, but how do you know which box you are getting before it actually comes?  I know the weight of my box, but I can't find a list on the BB website?  Help?


If you go to the Birchbox website, click the box tab, and it should tell you whats in your box. If you want to know your box number it will be in the address bar at the end


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lapsesinlogic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My second box updated and should be here today! Excited for the contents:






Used my real age (31) and income level for this one and of course that means I get the anti-aging cream.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am really liking the Supergoop products I've tried, though, so I'll give it a shot. I really wanted to try the Nexxus and the nail polish looks so interesting! It's my splurge product on this account, I don't know if that has anything to do with it. Interested in trying the Malin+Goetz brand but I have so many lotion samples now it's insane.
I changed it to my splurge product and got polish this time, before when it wasn't I wouldn't get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lilsxkitten (Apr 10, 2013)

box twins! I'm getting this one and box # 38



> I am getting box 11, shipping finally updated, it weighs .6070. This is what I am getting
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Nothing I am super excited about but I think it is a pretty good box.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 10, 2013)

Box 28!

Caudalie Divine Oil

J.R Watkins Peppermint Foot Repair Salve
Nexxus Hydra-Light Leave-In Conditioning Foam
Simple Revitalizing Eye Roll-On
Supergoop!Â® Daily Correct SPF 35 CC Cream
I'm mehh on this box. I might like it better once its in my hands or I might not lol.


----------



## glamigirl (Apr 10, 2013)

can't seem to find the post about the size of the mirenesse glossy kiss...was it sample size?


----------



## Kristen121 (Apr 10, 2013)

Got my box yesterday!



 
Malin &amp; Goetz Cilantro Hair Conditioner-I haven't tried it yet, but it smells good, better than I was expecting.

Caudalie SOS Morning Eye Rescue-excited to try this, I'm still looking for the magic eye cream that will make me look like I got a full night's sleep after being up half the night.

Herban Essetials Towelettes-Not super excited about these, but with two little kids I always need a wet wipe so I'll throw these in my purse

Mirenesse Glossy Kiss Lipstick-So happy about getting this, and I like the color a lot.

Hail Merry Choclate Macaroons-Who wouldn't love to get cookies in the mail?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My 2nd box updated.  I used my real age (29) and real income and I got box 38:
> 
> ...


----------



## allthingsaimee (Apr 10, 2013)

My box (don't know what the number is).   Really excited about everything!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *glamigirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> can't seem to find the post about the size of the mirenesse glossy kiss...was it sample size?


 It's full size, but the non BB one twists up and this one you have to sharpen


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 10, 2013)

Holy crap this thread blows up so much! I tried to go through all pages, but there's no way I can! LOL!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Holy crap this thread blows up so much! I tried to go through all pages, but there's no way I can! LOL!


THIS lol


----------



## glamigirl (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's full size, but the non BB one twists up and this one you have to sharpen


 ty!


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allthingsaimee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box (don't know what the number is).   Really excited about everything!
> 
> ...


----------



## BisousDarling (Apr 10, 2013)

This is my box





I'm very meh about this box. I think I'm most excited about the item that I can ingest. Everything else just screams Sample Society to me. Better luck for me next month!


----------



## Meahlea (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 38. Which contains exactly 0 things I wanted. AND my tracking number hasn't updated. So I don't even know when box of stuff I don't want is going to get here.


----------



## Ashitude (Apr 10, 2013)

I am getting box 11 on my main account and box 23 on my 2nd. 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2013/april-2013-bb11

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2013/april-2013-bb23

Only dupe is the Glossy Kiss. I am not thrilled with the Tea Pouches but I can send them to my tea loving Mother in law. Everything else I am really excited to try.


----------



## Dawn Horton (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you!  I'm going to go look now.  Can't wait!


----------



## jessicarobin (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you sure you actually got the full points?  I just reviewed the tea, and while it's showing up twice (two line items that each say +10), my balance only went up 10 (from 50 to 60, and then the second line item for the tea also shows a balance of 60).  Maybe it's just a weird glitch with how slow the site is bein?  Or you are super lucky and got extra points, ha!


 I started with 115 points and ended up with 205 somehow.


----------



## drk51284 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *plutorayz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got Box 12. 6 items Woooooo! I'm really not excited for any one thing, in fact I'm more excited that it's 6 items to review, but I'll try everything (save the one thing) out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 I'm getting the same box - actually pleasantly surprised, because like you, there was nothing I was particularly coveting this month. In fact, this box has a variation on stuff I've generally wanted to try:

CC cream - never have tried a bb/cc cream, and have been wanting to!


macaroons - I know they're probably not like normal coconut macaroons, and DEFINITELY not like my favorite - French macarons, but I recently went vegan and it'll be a nice treat to try, especially since PCC has them for $5.
 
exfoliating scrub - like mine, but always up for a change. Plus I was about to buy new cleanser, so I'll try this out too before I purchase.
 
conditioner, oil, eye cream - not exciting, but I'll happily use them all.


Only thing is that I haven't had a makeup item since January, when I got the Hot Mama (and am in love). I'm big on skin/haircare right now anyway, but it'd be nice to have something more "fun" to play with, too.


----------



## gracewilson (Apr 10, 2013)

This is a weird question, but for y'all with the cilantro gene, does it smell like soap too, or just taste that way? I can't imagine having it... Fresh chopped cilantro is one of my favorite flavors!


----------



## Kaylay (Apr 10, 2013)

Bummed I didn't get the mattifyer


----------



## Meahlea (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kaylay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Bummed I didn't get the mattifyer


Funny, I'm super pissed I did.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kaylay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Bummed I didn't get the mattifyer


 I think I will try to trade for the mattifier.  I have oily skin, so it would be useful.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Funny, I'm super pissed I did.


 lol that is the one product I want this month.

I love seeing how one item is the one someone wants really bad while another wants nothing to do with it. I guess that is the miracle of these boards lol


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep, I still remember the first time I had cilantro, at a Mexican restaurant, and I kept saying "I keep tasting soap in the salsa...I think they didn't wash the bowl correctly."  And everyone thought I was crazy.  The next time we went back, same thing - I kept complaining about them not rinsing their bowls properly, and my friends all thought I was insane.  It wasn't until I went to a different Mexican restaurant and tasted in their salsa, that a friend realized what I was talking about and said "Holy cow, you have the cilantro gene!"  And then I had to look it up because I didn't really believe her.  Makes me wonder what everyone else tastes when they taste it!


 I can't imagine tasting soap when I eat it!  I think it's so funny!  Same thing with brussel sprouts, people always say their bitter - i've never had a bitter brussel sprout in my life!! haha I too wonder what it tastes like to other people


----------



## Beeyutifull (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't imagine tasting soap when I eat it!  I think it's so funny!  Same thing with brussel sprouts, people always say their bitter - i've never had a bitter brussel sprout in my life!! haha I too wonder what it tastes like to other people


 Stinky gym socks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> HATE brussel sprouts, ugh bad childhood memories.


----------



## BagLady (Apr 10, 2013)

Got my box yesterday from my 2nd BB account and for the 1st time in months, I had no idea what was in it or that it was even on it's way.










Pretty happy w/everything except the teas.


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> A little off topic, but what did you think of the 23andme genetic testing?  Was it worth the price/wait for you?  I'm intrigued and $99 is right at the point where I feel like I could spend it to satisfy my curiosity, but I still don't want to drop a hundred dollars if it isn't as cool as it sounds in my head.


 I think it's cool!  I actually got it on Cyber Monday for $49 - so it was even easier a decision for me!  It does tell you some really neat stuff about your genetics you may not other wise know - like your genetic risk for heart disease, and alzheimers, it also tells you things like drugs you may be more resistant to, or things like noro-virus and HIV you may be immune to!  Obviously, just because you have some genetic markers for things doesn't mean you'll get it...the ancestry thing it neat too!  It tells you based on your genetics where you're most likely from!  So in short, i think it's worth it!


----------



## Meahlea (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> lol that is the one product I want this month.
> ...


I have normal to dry skin. So I have absolutely no use for things that reduce oil. I just kind of wish they'd realize that being that I have thick hair and (to their knowledge) dry skin, I don't need volumizing hair products and mattifying face things. Which is all I seem to get anymore. I told birchbox it had one more month after last month's awful box. I may have to take myself seriously on that one.


----------



## missionista (Apr 10, 2013)

Getting box 22 here.  Not sure what I think.  Most of it looks useful, if not exactly thrilling.  Glad I'm not getting the cilantro stuff--cilantro tastes and smells awful to me too.


----------



## gemstone (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't imagine tasting soap when I eat it!  I think it's so funny!  Same thing with brussel sprouts, people always say their bitter - i've never had a bitter brussel sprout in my life!! haha I too wonder what it tastes like to other people


 I am convinced that people who hate brussel sprouts were all scarred by truly horrible preparations of them! (ie: BOILED!  boiled brussel sprouts are the worst!  why even bother???)


----------



## luvdroolbuy (Apr 10, 2013)

I am getting the youngblood in 2 boxes. Does anyone know how the sample is packaged? They are not sending out full sized ones I assume...


----------



## Beeyutifull (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am convinced that people who hate brussel sprouts were all scarred by truly horrible preparations of them! (ie: BOILED!  boiled brussel sprouts are the worst!  why even bother???)


 I agree- I had horrible memories oh 'you can't get up from that table until you finish' and I would just chew and chew and couldn't bring myself to swallow them! Haha and by that time they were just so gross. My bf has tried so many ways to prepare them for me and I still can't get over what they used to taste like.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *glamigirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ty!


 Welcome ^^


----------



## hiheather (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have normal to dry skin. So I have absolutely no use for things that reduce oil. I just kind of wish they'd realize that being that I have thick hair and (to their knowledge) dry skin, I don't need volumizing hair products and mattifying face things. Which is all I seem to get anymore. I told birchbox it had one more month after last month's awful box. I may have to take myself seriously on that one.


 Understandable.

This is why BB should come up with some kind of trading system similar to LLB's trade system. I know if they start tossing in anti wrinkle creams, eye creams (which a person can def have to much of!), and lotions into my boxes I'm leaving them.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Apr 10, 2013)

What are the sizes like for the caudlie and nexxus?

ETA: I had those teas in a previous box - they were actually really yummy 



> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box yesterday from my 2nd BB account and for the 1st time in months, I had no idea what was in it or that it was even on it's way.
> 
> ...


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 10, 2013)

This seems like something I want to check out. I never knew my father (deserted when I was a baby) and my mom was only 19 at the time and "had" to get married so she didn't really know much about his background either. It would be interesting to know genetic stuff, especially since there has been some cancer on my mom's side. My poor girls...breast cancer is on three of the four sides of the family...if it turns out to be genetic on my dad's side...ugh.



> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it's cool!  I actually got it on Cyber Monday for $49 - so it was even easier a decision for me!  It does tell you some really neat stuff about your genetics you may not other wise know - like your genetic risk for heart disease, and alzheimers, it also tells you things like drugs you may be more resistant to, or things like noro-virus and HIV you may be immune to!  Obviously, just because you have some genetic markers for things doesn't mean you'll get it...the ancestry thing it neat too!  It tells you based on your genetics where you're most likely from!  So in short, i think it's worth it!


----------



## jessicarobin (Apr 10, 2013)

Cilantro tastes like soap to me, but I like it.  Weird, right?  I have to stay away from Chipotle because their cilantro rice is addicting.  

I've had bitter brussel sprouts and awesome brussel sprouts... they're the best when they're roasted and crispy, sprinkled with salt and pepper.  Also really good is kale chips, they're really addicting too.


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Brainwall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting the same box! I'm really excited about it actually. I'm not getting the polish or the mattifier, but I really wanted to try the beauty protector and cc cream. Plus, I think that means we get 60 pts for reviewing rather than just 50.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And no food product either! Yay! I wonder if we'll get a whole lip butter? That would be awesome. So, no I don't think this is a "welcome box" because I've been subscribed since january, but some of these I've seen before, but that's not unusual for them to still send out items that were new a few boxes ago. I think the Caudalie is new? Maybe?


 my FI got the lip butter in his BB Man box last month (well the April box for them) and it is full sized.


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am convinced that people who hate brussel sprouts were all scarred by truly horrible preparations of them! (ie: BOILED!  boiled brussel sprouts are the worst!  why even bother???)


 haha..so true! Roasted brussel sprouts tossed with a little olive oil and fresh cracked pepper and shaved parm cheese...to die for!


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep, I still remember the first time I had cilantro, at a Mexican restaurant, and I kept saying "I keep tasting soap in the salsa...I think they didn't wash the bowl correctly."  And everyone thought I was crazy.  The next time we went back, same thing - I kept complaining about them not rinsing their bowls properly, and my friends all thought I was insane.  It wasn't until I went to a different Mexican restaurant and tasted in their salsa, that a friend realized what I was talking about and said "Holy cow, you have the cilantro gene!"  And then I had to look it up because I didn't really believe her.  Makes me wonder what everyone else tastes when they taste it!


 I just LOVE the people who -- when I say I don't like cilantro -- tell me that if I just keep trying it, I'll eventually like it.

Uhm, no.  I never got to liking the taste of the LifeBuoy or IrishSpring my mom would wash my mouth out with when I was a kid ... why would I grow to like the taste of cilantro?  Heck, I don't even like the way it smells.


----------



## jessicarobin (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it's cool!  I actually got it on Cyber Monday for $49 - so it was even easier a decision for me!  It does tell you some really neat stuff about your genetics you may not other wise know - like your genetic risk for heart disease, and alzheimers, it also tells you things like drugs you may be more resistant to, or things like noro-virus and HIV you may be immune to!  Obviously, just because you have some genetic markers for things doesn't mean you'll get it...the ancestry thing it neat too!  It tells you based on your genetics where you're most likely from!  So in short, i think it's worth it!


 Awesome, I might order it after my birthday.  I'm curious about my genetics since I've been told I'm a huge mish mash of different nationalities.  I'm interested to see if that's true or if the test even picks that up.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Cilantro tastes like soap to me, but I like it.  Weird, right?  I have to stay away from Chipotle because their cilantro rice is addicting.  *
> 
> I've had bitter brussel sprouts and awesome brussel sprouts... they're the best when they're roasted and crispy, sprinkled with salt and pepper.  Also really good is kale chips, they're really addicting too.


 Hehe - I had an image of the show "My Strange Addiction."  Jessicarobin - don't tell me you like to eat soap secretly while reading the threads XP


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just LOVE the people who -- when I say I don't like cilantro -- tell me that if I just keep trying it, I'll eventually like it.
> 
> Uhm, no.  I never got to liking the taste of the LifeBuoy or IrishSpring my mom would wash my mouth out with when I was a kid ... why would I grow to like the taste of cilantro?  Heck, I don't even like the way it smells.


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am convinced that people who hate brussel sprouts were all scarred by truly horrible preparations of them! (ie: BOILED!  boiled brussel sprouts are the worst!  why even bother???)


 may very well be it too!  my FI HATES them, he let me make them for him for dinner one night and I roasted them with EVOO salt and pepper - he asked for more!  Then went out in a restaurant a few weeks later and hated them (i think they were steamed!)


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't imagine tasting soap when I eat it!  I think it's so funny!  Same thing with brussel sprouts, people always say their bitter - i've never had a bitter brussel sprout in my life!! haha I too wonder what it tastes like to other people


 I love brussel sprouts!! 



> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it's cool!  I actually got it on Cyber Monday for $49 - so it was even easier a decision for me!  It does tell you some really neat stuff about your genetics you may not other wise know - like your genetic risk for heart disease, and alzheimers, it also tells you things like drugs you may be more resistant to, or things like noro-virus and HIV you may be immune to!  Obviously, just because you have some genetic markers for things doesn't mean you'll get it...the ancestry thing it neat too!  It tells you based on your genetics where you're most likely from!  So in short, i think it's worth it!


 That sounds so interesting O.O


----------



## jessicarobin (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hehe - I had an image of the show "My Strange Addiction."  Jessicarobin - don't tell me you like to eat soap secretly while reading the threads XP


 I don't, but only because I've never tried to, haha. 

... but I guess for me to think cilantro tastes soapy, I must have a frame of reference from somewhere...


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 10, 2013)

LOL No you won't. I know what you're talking about with cilantro. It tastes like soap to me in large quantities - I know when too much is used in salsa. When I make my own salsa I use cilantro but sparingly since it doesn't bug me in small quantities. I also use just the leaf of the plant not the stem which is more bitter and tends to have more of the soap taste.



> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Meahlea (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL No you won't. I know what you're talking about with cilantro. It tastes like soap to me in large quantities - I know when too much is used in salsa. When I make my own salsa I use cilantro but sparingly since it doesn't bug me in small quantities. I also use just the leaf of the plant not the stem which is more bitter and tends to have more of the soap taste.


This. I will use cilantro in some things in small quantities. Like in fish tacos, it's delicious, but it has to be only the leaves, and even closer to the tips. My boyfriend loves cilantro so I've gotten used to it. Still hate it most of the time.


----------



## GinaM (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> We're box twins! I'm not sure about this box yet, I'm excited about a couple of things, but pensive about others....
> ...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 10, 2013)

So when I first got my birchbox I had everything set to the true me (21, little money) and I was pretty happy with my boxes -- except I got a perfume sample every month! I think in January I bumped myself up an income levels just to see what would happen. Definitely not as happy now as I was then! I'm considering bumping myself back down to the lowest income level to see if I'll be happier with my boxes..

But I just got hired for a job where I'll actually be a few levels above lowest one! (I posted earlier about an interview, thanks so much for the well wishes guys! Please don't see this as me complaining about having too much money lol 




) Ultimate awful first world problem that makes me feel really guilty for even posting it: do i put my now "true" income or my little-broke-college student income? 

For reference, I got box 1 this month.

Or, really, are these whole profiles things just a crapshoot?


----------



## Moonittude (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So.... if you're pale, you can still rock the orangey mirenesse. I was amazed at how it looks on me!


Wow! That looks great on you. We have similar coloring, I think, so I am a little sad to not get that sample. Oh well. I just skipped like six pages. Several of you have the same box as me, and I think we are all a little underwhelmed, but not exactly disappointed. I'll need to see the sample sizes, before I decide how to feel.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My box has no makeup and one hair product, which I won't use. So, this month I guess it is all about skin care. If I'm honest, they were mostly pretty good at picking out what I would actually like to try, this month. It just isn't very exciting.

Caudalie Divine Oil - 100 ml 
 
Face oil, okay, will try. Probably would not ever buy, as I prefer to stick to Maracuja oil, or coconut oil. I hope the packaging doesn't suck. Caudalie samples in the past have been miniscule, but whatever.
 
NexxusÂ® Youth Renewalâ„¢ Rejuvenating Elixir 
 
Sounds like a silicone serum, not my thing. Maybe I will give it to my mom.
 
StriVectin-SDâ„¢ Eye Concentrate for Wrinkles 
 
Anti-wrinkle eye cream, will try. I will only be able to see if it made a difference, if they give me a decent sample size.
 
Youngblood Anti-Shine Mattifier 
 
Might be nice to have this summer, hard to get excited about right now.
 
Weleda Body Lotion 

I would like to try this lotion, but it takes a lot of lotion to let me form an opinion. I hope they are generous with the sample size.


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 10, 2013)

Box 23 Twins -- just curious about your box weights.  I'm guessing they are a little light because it's only 5 items to begin with, one of which is tea, but I hope nothing was missing from mine.  My weight was just .467.  Thanks!


----------



## MrsMeow (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This. I will use cilantro in some things in small quantities. Like in fish tacos, it's delicious, but it has to be only the leaves, and even closer to the tips. My boyfriend loves cilantro so I've gotten used to it. Still hate it most of the time.


 I can tolerate it when it's very finely chopped (we use it in pico) and there isn't a ton, but I still taste the soap.  I won't make anything else with it.  My work puts it in a lot of things, and it drives me nuts. Taste buds are funny things.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So when I first got my birchbox I had everything set to the true me (21, little money) and I was pretty happy with my boxes -- except I got a perfume sample every month! I think in January I bumped myself up an income levels just to see what would happen. Definitely not as happy now as I was then! I'm considering bumping myself back down to the lowest income level to see if I'll be happier with my boxes..
> 
> ...


 I am in one of the middle incomes in real life, and my profile is filled out to the "true me". Mid-20s, income that should technically leave me with a considerable amount of disposable income but doesn't thanks to student loans and a high cost of living lol, not a mom, interested in make up/trendy/etc. Anyway, I find I tend to get a lot of the items other people are looking for...I always get a make up item, I think I only get perfume maybe once every 3 months? My boxes usually have 1 haircare, 1 skincare, and 1 make up item, along with an assortment. I don't know if this helps, but I think birchbox really does know what they are doing when it comes to matching our profiles to what they want us to get (ie, to the people who would buy the products, since companies pay to be in the box this is the ultimate goal), even if we don't think so. There has probably been an item once every other month that I've bought the full size in. 

I feel like this is a run on sentence that made sense in my head.


----------



## Moonittude (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So when I first got my birchbox I had everything set to the true me (21, little money) and I was pretty happy with my boxes -- except I got a perfume sample every month! I think in January I bumped myself up an income levels just to see what would happen. Definitely not as happy now as I was then! I'm considering bumping myself back down to the lowest income level to see if I'll be happier with my boxes..
> 
> ...


 Congratulations on your new job! I remember getting my first good-paying job. It's such a happy memory. That was the first time I really felt like an adult. It feels weird to start doing better financially when other people seem to be struggling more, but we don't all ride the economic waves at the same point. Enjoy it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Getting box #13, anyone else with that one?
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2013/april-2013-bb13


I'm getting box 13!! I don't think I've seen anyone else with it.  Have you tried the Yes to.. products before?  I'm hoping they're awesome since we are getting THREE of them in one box!!  At least we get six products to review for points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Brainwall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting the same box! I'm really excited about it actually. I'm not getting the polish or the mattifier, but I really wanted to try the beauty protector and cc cream. Plus, I think that means we get 60 pts for reviewing rather than just 50.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And no food product either! Yay! I wonder if we'll get a whole lip butter? That would be awesome. So, no I don't think this is a "welcome box" because I've been subscribed since january, but some of these I've seen before, but that's not unusual for them to still send out items that were new a few boxes ago. I think the Caudalie is new? Maybe?


 Thank goodness, someone else with my same box!! I was getting worried there because I didn't see anyone else with it.  Do you have any experience with the Yes to.. products?  And woohoo for getting 6 products to review!! When is your box supposed to arrive?


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank goodness, someone else with my same box!! I was getting worried there because I didn't see anyone else with it.  Do you have any experience with the Yes to.. products?  And woohoo for getting 6 products to review!! When is your box supposed to arrive?


I'm getting this box too! I've tried the Yes to Cucumbers wipes before and I love them so I'm super excited to get them! I've also tried the yes to grapefruit wipes and I've been meaning to try the scrub. Just be warned it probably doesn't smell like real grapefruit, the grapefruit wipes smelled so artificial. I'm supposed to get my box on the 15th! I've been with birchbox for 3 months and this box is my favorite!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congratulations on your new job! I remember getting my first good-paying job. It's such a happy memory. That was the first time I really felt like an adult. It feels weird to start doing better financially when other people seem to be struggling more, but we don't all ride the economic waves at the same point. Enjoy it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 thanks lady  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i know i need to be *very* responsible while i have this. its technically an internship for the summer (in nashville! never been!) with the potential of being kept on for the the remainder of grad school...with the intent of being kept on after graduation. i will be making more than my parents and my boyfriend's parents. i honestly feel a little guilty! But you're right - there are economic waves and I gotta do this one right!


----------



## moonbunny7 (Apr 10, 2013)

I have not checked what box box number I am getting yet. But my box should be waiting for me when I get home today.


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Apr 10, 2013)

If anyone doesn't want their Youngblood mattifier please let me know!


----------



## Meahlea (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If anyone doesn't want their Youngblood mattifier please let me know!


Sending you a PM


----------



## DorotaD (Apr 10, 2013)

Am I the only one who doesn't have a clicky truck yet? I feel like everyone either has their box already or knows when it'll arrive. Every month before this one my box was always in the first wave of shipments


----------



## Goodie (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey Ladies, has anyone received the ojon rare blend oil total hair therapy yet?  If so, can you tell me what kind of packaging it's in?  I'm hoping it's not a foil packet but if so, I'll live.  It would be nice to receive a small bottle or tube, like the Macadamia oil that was sent out last month.  I didn't get any of that sadly so I'm really hoping to like this one.  Here's the rest of my box info...

Atelier Cologne Orange Sanguine Cologne- not thrilled about getting perfume/cologne but I saw others raving about this so maybe I'll really like it?!  I'm super picky with scents.

Supergood Anti-Aging Eye Cream- actually just said to my fiancÃ© last night that I should start using anti-aging products.  Good job BB.

Mirenesse Glossy Kiss- very excited to receive this!

Kusmi Tea- not an exciting thing to receive in BB but I like tea and I'm up for trying something new.
Overall I'm pretty happy with what's coming.  It should be in my mailbox tonight... can't wait to open it up and start trying everything!


----------



## gemstone (Apr 10, 2013)

> Hey Ladies, has anyone received the ojon rare blend oil total hair therapyÂ yet?Â  If so, can you tell me what kind of packaging it's in?Â  I'm hoping it's not a foil packet but if so, I'll live.Â  It would be nice to receive a small bottle or tube, like the Macadamia oil that was sent out last month.Â  I didn't get any of that sadly so I'm really hoping to like this one.Â  Here's the rest of my box info...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Overall I'm pretty happy with what's coming.Â  It should be in my mailbox tonight... can't wait to open it up and start trying everything! If you like tea, you will love the kusmi.


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Goodie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey Ladies, has anyone received the ojon rare blend oil total hair therapy yet?  If so, can you tell me what kind of packaging it's in?  I'm hoping it's not a foil packet but if so, I'll live.  It would be nice to receive a small bottle or tube, like the Macadamia oil that was sent out last month.  I didn't get any of that sadly so I'm really hoping to like this one.  Here's the rest of my box info...
> 
> ...


 also, be sure to actually put the parfume on your skin before you decide if you do or do not like it - i've found i didn't like any of theirs smelling from the bottle, but liked them very much on my skin.


----------



## brio444 (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh, Birchbox.  I think you've finally done it.  After 2+ years, I think I'm ready to just quit.  I'm getting 38.  Not one thing I'm interested in, for the 3rd month in a row, I think.  This was the last month of this annual sub too... bad time to really disappoint.  

I emailed the other day to ask whether my sub would auto-renew, and how to make it not because I was thinking of not renewing right now.  I also asked if I would ever get anniversary codes again, which I haven't received in about a year.  The girl who responded seemed completely uninterested in keeping me as a customer (which, I admit, stings a bit, as I have referred so many people that they sent me info about the affiliate program rather then the regular referral program at one point...?), and didn't even address the anniversary coupon question, just told me that she set my sub to not auto-renew.  Uh... thanks.  Nice knowing you too, BB.


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## tulosai (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Goodie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey Ladies, has anyone received the ojon rare blend oil total hair therapy yet?  If so, can you tell me what kind of packaging it's in?  I'm hoping it's not a foil packet but if so, I'll live.  It would be nice to receive a small bottle or tube, like the Macadamia oil that was sent out last month.  I didn't get any of that sadly so I'm really hoping to like this one.  Here's the rest of my box info...
> 
> ...


 Box twins! My thoughts are about the same as yours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Goodie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey Ladies, has anyone received the ojon rare blend oil total hair therapy yet?  If so, can you tell me what kind of packaging it's in?  I'm hoping it's not a foil packet but if so, I'll live.  It would be nice to receive a small bottle or tube, like the Macadamia oil that was sent out last month.  I didn't get any of that sadly so I'm really hoping to like this one.  Here's the rest of my box info...
> 
> ...


 I received the ojon rare blend oil several months ago and it came in a glass vial that was the same size as a perfume sample. I have dry, wavy hair so the formula worked very well for my hair!


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Goodie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey Ladies, has anyone received the ojon rare blend oil total hair therapy yet?  If so, can you tell me what kind of packaging it's in?  I'm hoping it's not a foil packet but if so, I'll live.  It would be nice to receive a small bottle or tube, like the Macadamia oil that was sent out last month.  I didn't get any of that sadly so I'm really hoping to like this one.  Here's the rest of my box info...
> 
> ...


 I'm going to attach a photo I took from my blog of the ojon rare blend oil that I received in my birchbox a few months ago. Hope this helps!


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 10, 2013)

i am super happy with my box!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2013/april-2013-bb15

everything in it i will be using and i really wanted the nail polish and 6 items!


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Apr 10, 2013)

> Getting that one too, I wanted the polish, but everything else is "meh" for me...


 I feel the same way, but the nail polish makes up for the whole box (I never had anything like it and I was determined to buy it from the birchbox shop if I didn't get it anyways) and I will definitely get a lot of use out of the eye roll-on, so overall I'm happy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonittude (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just LOVE the people who -- when I say I don't like cilantro -- tell me that if I just keep trying it, I'll eventually like it.
> 
> Uhm, no.  I never got to liking the taste of the LifeBuoy or IrishSpring my mom would wash my mouth out with when I was a kid ... why would I grow to like the taste of cilantro?  Heck, I don't even like the way it smells.


 I know I'm late on this conversation thread, but I'm reading the posts backwards. I used to really hate cilantro. Partially, I think it was the cilantro at the grocery store was weird or old or something, but a bundle of it smelled so bad. I couldn't even stand to be in the same room with it. Then I started eating it in indian food, which is my favorite type of food, and it grew on me. I'm not saying you should eat it anyway, but if you wanted to like it, go to a good indian restaurant and try the cilantro chutney. A lot of indian food has just a little bit in it, and can get you there gradually. But cilantro chutney won me over. I still can't stand the smell of fresh cilantro unless it is actually fresh and organic.

I am wondering how fast the BB shop is going to sell out of the color changing nail polish, now that everyone knows if they are getting it or not, and everyone wants it. If I hadn't just spent my last $10 in points on that recent sale, I would have ordered it already. But I kind of want to know what you lucky ladies think of it, before I buy it.


----------



## Brainwall (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my FI got the lip butter in his BB Man box last month (well the April box for them) and it is full sized.


 Oh that is exciting! Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brainwall (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank goodness, someone else with my same box!! I was getting worried there because I didn't see anyone else with it.  Do you have any experience with the Yes to.. products?  And woohoo for getting 6 products to review!! When is your box supposed to arrive?


 I know! This is my first time getting 6 products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've never tried any of the Yes to... products but I have heard good things. And one of the ladies here mentioned that in BB man they got a full sized lip butter product so that would be really great! They have melon, mint, pomegranate, and berry. Those all sound good to me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My shipping hasn't updated yet, but I am pretty close to their distribution center so probably soon! How about yours? I am excited so see what size everything is.


----------



## hlroberts (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Goodie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey Ladies, has anyone received the ojon rare blend oil total hair therapy yet?  If so, can you tell me what kind of packaging it's in?  I'm hoping it's not a foil packet but if so, I'll live.  It would be nice to receive a small bottle or tube, like the Macadamia oil that was sent out last month.  I didn't get any of that sadly so I'm really hoping to like this one.  Here's the rest of my box info...
> 
> ...


 Box twins! Woohoo!! Mine won't be here for several days-you're a lucky girl for getting it so early!


----------



## Lorenk (Apr 10, 2013)

I super need the mattifier-at least I think I do...I don't want to buy the full size though unless I know what it's like.

I live in Florida (it's 80 degrees today) and I work in a restaurant that is 90% outside. I like to do what I can to keep my face from looking like a nasty shiny mess.

So, feel free to send (or trade) the Youngblood over here.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 10, 2013)

im so glad everyone is posting their boxes! this gives me something to do as i lay at home in bed sick.

anyone get the youngblood yet? how is it??


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So when I first got my birchbox I had everything set to the true me (21, little money) and I was pretty happy with my boxes -- except I got a perfume sample every month! I think in January I bumped myself up an income levels just to see what would happen. Definitely not as happy now as I was then! I'm considering bumping myself back down to the lowest income level to see if I'll be happier with my boxes..
> 
> ...


 I got box 1 and I pretended I was a 15 year old girl making six figures a year, lol


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine too! I am actually really pleased with what I'm getting this month
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SweetTea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box just updated.. It looks like i'm getting
> 
> *Juice Beauty Stem Cellular Repair CC Cream Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle Caudalie SOS Morning Eye Rescue Yes Toâ„¢ Grapefruit Daily Facial Scrub Yes Toâ„¢ Cucumber Facial Towelettes Yes Toâ„¢ Carrots Lip Butter - Set of 4*   Sounds like a pretty good box, mostly depending on if the sample sizes are actually usable. In marches box, I could barely get 1 use out of the shaving cream, and not enough uses out of the blemish cream to see if it made a difference : I wish I was getting some sort of makeup item though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so much skincare. Not much fun. At least there is the CC cream - does anyone know how big of a sample this is? Please tell me it's not a 1 time use packet/bubble!


 Looks like a good box.


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 10, 2013)

Just bought the nail polish using points! I'm so excited to get it!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am getting box 39.
> 
> ...


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 10, 2013)

So Birchbox finally started loading on my computer &amp; here is my box for this month. It is a good box but looking at the eyeshadows they are all bright colors, I am not adventurous with eyeshadow stick to nudes.


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 10, 2013)

> I am convinced that people who hate brussel sprouts were all scarred by truly horrible preparations of them! (ie: BOILED! Â boiled brussel sprouts are the worst! Â why even bother???)


 My dad loves brussel sprouts &amp; my mom is a horrible cook. The only brussel sprouts I've ever had were from those steamer bags in the frozen section at the grocery store.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My 2nd box updated.  I used my real age (29) and real income and I got box 38:
> 
> ...


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 10, 2013)

I was feeling kinda bummed about my box b/c I wanted to try the color changing nail polish and the Mirenesse glossy stick.... low &amp; behold I struck up a trade and will be getting the glossy stick. Yay! Gotta love the MUT trading that goes on around here!

Now, if I can only find someone to trade with for the polish...


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, I'm too lazy to investigate box numbers, but for the 4th month in a row, super happy with my box. This is why I've renewed as an annual subscription again. I honestly think the longer you are with birchbox the better your boxes, but I might be making that up lol:
> 
> ...


 That's a great box.


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm getting that box too and pretty much feel the same way. We got the same boxes last month too, our profiles must be the same!



> I'm getting box 38. Which contains exactly 0 things I wanted. AND my tracking number hasn't updated. So I don't even know when box of stuff I don't want is going to get here.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 10, 2013)

> _Â I really want the youngblood and the nexus._


 Same. I already have the Nexxus but I already know I'm going to love it and want a backup tiny bottle. My box still hasn't updated but I'm telling myself it is because I got last months on the 24th so they are giving me time to use and review or that I'm getting a super top secret box... a girl can dream!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No polish for me either, my boxes are 3 and 26. Might have to break down and use up points!


 I might have to do the same.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I knew it!! So it seems all the boxes that ship early are like the same 3 boxes? So it's not random, they kind of ship them out by type? I'm not sure if that makes sense but I'm getting
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Welp I just realized that I have a perfume free box on my 2nd account (box 38)!


 Im not getting perfume either so yay!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 10, 2013)

YESS. Birchbox updated my points for my referral.  Now I have enough points to get the Nude'tude palette + the sample pack with the Zoya for $16 w/ free shipping. I like that deal a lot better than theBalm's which would've been $18 + $5 shipping.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YESS. Birchbox updated my points for my referral.  Now I have enough points to get the Nude'tude palette + the sample pack with the Zoya for $16 w/ free shipping. I like that deal a lot better than theBalm's which would've been $18 + $5 shipping.


 I thought about getting it from theBalm's sale, but I have like nearly $90 in points XD; You should grab a $5 item that has FS like the macaroons this month!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So.... if you're pale, you can still rock the orangey mirenesse. I was amazed at how it looks on me!


 It looks great on you.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought about getting it from theBalm's sale, but I have like nearly $90 in points XD; You should grab a $5 item that has FS like the macaroons this month!


 I think the palette + the sample back will give me free shipping, but the cart is being really wonky right now and charging me double so I can't really tell if that is right or not.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel the same way, but the nail polish makes up for the whole box (I never had anything like it and I was determined to buy it from the birchbox shop if I didn't get it anyways) and I will definitely get a lot of use out of the eye roll-on, so overall I'm happy!


 I didn't post this before, but thought about it, I am getting a nail polish which is something I wanted, and the eye roll-on thing will be used for sure, I don't use shampoo, so that won't be used, but I'm sure I'll get an use out of most things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it could be worse  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also a cuticle product would be great and I love mud masks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 10, 2013)

I got duplicate boxes again this month! *Please keep all trade talk to the b/s/t area. *

If not, I really like everything in this months box! The serum is $160!! Crazyness


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box showed up today! It was box 10, I think? I'm pretty happy with it!
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 10, 2013)

yayy it worked! i keep spending my birchbox points but i think i can be good for a while now. plus now i won't feel bad for missing thebalm sale since this is a better deal anyway bahahha.


----------



## Goodie (Apr 10, 2013)

> I'm going to attach a photo I took from my blog of the ojon rare blend oil that I received in my birchbox a few months ago. Hope this helps!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Thank you so much! I have really thick wavy hair and I'm hoping I'll get a few uses out of it.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mscuracchio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So this time there was four things I wanted and I told myself to be happy if I just got one... But I got three in my box!! The Youngblood, strivectin, and the nexus hair serum are all going to be in my box!!! I wanted the nail polish too... But it is something I can do without, especially since I'm a julep maven too. Can't wait to get the box and hopefully the sample sizes are decent sized.


 Lucky girl!


----------



## queenofperil (Apr 10, 2013)

I was surprised and got box 9. I thought I was getting a different box. I'm actually really happy with this one. 





-Beauty Protector (been wanting to try this since it first came out in Birchboxes)

-Caudalie Divine Oil (YES!!!! I've wanted to try this forever, and I'm so happy I got it)

-LAFACE Beautiful Eyes Concentrate (There isn't a snowball's chance in hell I'd pay $160 for a damn eye cream, but it'll be nice to try)

-Supergoop CC Cream (This stuff looks too pink for my yellow toned skin, but I'll still try it)

-Hail Merry Chocolate Macaroons (I'm all about vegan foods and sweets, so this is very exciting)

Kind of funny that I got the Divine Oil because that in no way fits my profile, but I'm not complaining. I'm assuming I got the eye cream because I changed my profile to say that I make six figures annually, haha. I'm bummed that I didn't get the Youngblood Mattifier. The only thing that bugs me is that some people are getting six items to review. I feel like we should all get an even number of things to review, but whatever. This is probably my favorite box I've gotten in a while.


----------



## Wida (Apr 10, 2013)

I really want the Youngblood mattifier, but I don't want to spen $36 on something that might break me out or not work for me.  Has anybody tried it yet?  What did you think of it.  If anybody doesn't want theirs, let me know!  I'll take it off your hands...


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am getting this one too, and I think it is a good box. I like it when there is one item of make up, one for hair, and one thing for skin. I have been a member for over a year, and I have never had a repeat other than colors of nail polish, etc. I think they're really doing a good job.
> 
> Although I wish I could get my hands on some Keristase. They have had it in so many boxes, but I never seem to get any. Does anyone know of a place to get samples of it cheaply? I usually buy alterna products, and they are a similar price. It is generally easy to buy smaller sizes of those, however.


 I love Kerastase products you should definitely try them my hair is so much better after using them. I usually get samples from my hair dresser but I think you can buy the trial sizes from their website.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box yesterday from my 2nd BB account and for the 1st time in months, I had no idea what was in it or that it was even on it's way.
> 
> ...


----------



## dotybird (Apr 10, 2013)

I received the same box today and am pretty happy with it!


----------



## emilyd (Apr 10, 2013)

I finally got a clicky truck, but my box info hasn't updated. It's still showing October 2012.

For those of you curious about the Nexxus, I did get a sample of it from the tv promo they ran back in November. As in, I got it today. It's TINY....like the size of my pinky.


----------



## Lorenk (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YESS. Birchbox updated my points for my referral.  Now I have enough points to get the Nude'tude palette + the sample pack with the Zoya for $16 w/ free shipping. I like that deal a lot better than theBalm's which would've been $18 + $5 shipping.


 I LOVE the Nudetude! I would not drop the money for Urban Decay's Naked palette, so I felt this was a pretty good substitute. My mom got me the Stila palette (too lazy to look up which it was, maybe In the Light? The one with a tan case) but I definitely prefer the one I already had, and got cheaper...not that I told her that.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was surprised and got box 9. I thought I was getting a different box. I'm actually really happy with this one.
> 
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 10, 2013)

I wanted to share this with you guys and since BB is still sending Evologie's Intensive Blemish Serum and I got it from BB I think it's relevant to this thread. I reviewed that product on my blog and today I got an email from Evologie saying they would be featuring me in their news page. I know this is not much and prolly for you guys with super popular blogs, tons of views and a bunch of followers, it's nothing. But for me to have the actual company read something I said about their product is huge, actually, for me to have anyone talk about something I wrote on my blog is huge  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just wanted to share with you guys cuz I got super excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cilantro is my favorite!  It makes everything really bright/fresh tasting.  Similar to how an acid can really lighten up a dish, or how fresh mint tastes without that tingly feel and not as sweet.






 I love cilantro.


----------



## Moonittude (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wanted to share this with you guys and since BB is still sending Evologie's Intensive Blemish Serum and I got it from BB I think it's relevant to this thread. I reviewed that product on my blog and today I got an email from Evologie saying they would be featuring me in their news page. I know this is not much and prolly for you guys with super popular blogs, tons of views and a bunch of followers, it's nothing. But for me to have the actual company read something I said about their product is huge, actually, for me to have anyone talk about something I wrote on my blog is huge  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just wanted to share with you guys cuz I got super excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's cool. I wonder if they will link to your blog? Exciting.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 10, 2013)

> I LOVE the Nudetude! I would not drop the money for Urban Decay's Naked palette, so I felt this was a pretty good substitute. My mom got me the Stila palette (too lazy to look up which it was, maybe In the Light? The one with a tan case) but I definitely prefer the one I already had, and got cheaper...not that I told her that.


 I'm excited!! After getting the balmjovi on sale a while back I had been wanting to invest in the nude palette. The price difference between it and UD is more than worth it.


----------



## BagLady (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What are the sizes like for the caudlie and nexxus?
> 
> ETA: I had those teas in a previous box - they were actually really yummy


 The caudalie is .10oz and the nexxus is .14oz.



> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Are the Caudalie and Nexxus foils?


 No they're not. 

Here is a pic


----------



## JMezz (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wanted to share this with you guys and since BB is still sending Evologie's Intensive Blemish Serum and I got it from BB I think it's relevant to this thread. I reviewed that product on my blog and today I got an email from Evologie saying they would be featuring me in their news page. I know this is not much and prolly for you guys with super popular blogs, tons of views and a bunch of followers, it's nothing. But for me to have the actual company read something I said about their product is huge, actually, for me to have anyone talk about something I wrote on my blog is huge  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just wanted to share with you guys cuz I got super excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's awesome! Congrats 



 I'll have to go check out your review.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> A little off topic, but what did you think of the 23andme genetic testing?  Was it worth the price/wait for you?  I'm intrigued and $99 is right at the point where I feel like I could spend it to satisfy my curiosity, but I still don't want to drop a hundred dollars if it isn't as cool as it sounds in my head.


 I would love to try that.


----------



## BagLady (Apr 10, 2013)

So I received my 2nd BB box today. It's the box from my main account and it's a dupe of my other box. GRRR!! It's box 23. I like the items but was hoping for different items. This is the 1st time I've gotten duplicate boxes. thank God for MUT trade threads.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Apr 10, 2013)

Awesome!!  Thanks so much for your fast reply and pic







> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The caudalie is .10oz and the nexxus is .14oz.
> 
> ...


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wanted to share this with you guys and since BB is still sending Evologie's Intensive Blemish Serum and I got it from BB I think it's relevant to this thread. I reviewed that product on my blog and today I got an email from Evologie saying they would be featuring me in their news page. I know this is not much and prolly for you guys with super popular blogs, tons of views and a bunch of followers, it's nothing. But for me to have the actual company read something I said about their product is huge, actually, for me to have anyone talk about something I wrote on my blog is huge  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just wanted to share with you guys cuz I got super excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Congrats! I think that IS huge!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *1BrainyBrunette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like I'm getting box #2...
> 
> ...


 We are box twins!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's cool. I wonder if they will link to your blog? Exciting.


 They did link up to my blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JMezz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's awesome! Congrats
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congrats! I think that IS huge!


 Thank you guys ^^ that totally made my day XD


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Getting that one too, I wanted the polish, but everything else is "meh" for me...


 Yay youre getting the polish! I'm getting one of the 3 things I wanted so i'm happy.


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 10, 2013)

Congratulations! That's awesome Gabi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> I wanted to share this with you guys and since BB is still sending Evologie's Intensive Blemish Serum and I got it from BB I think it's relevant to this thread. I reviewed that product on my blog and today I got an email from Evologie saying they would be featuring me in their news page. I know this is not much and prolly for you guys with super popular blogs, tons of views and a bunch of followers, it's nothing. But for me to have the actual company read something I said about their product is huge, actually, for me to have anyone talk about something I wrote on my blog is huge  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just wanted to share with you guys cuz I got super excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 10, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Brainwall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know! This is my first time getting 6 products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've never tried any of the Yes to... products but I have heard good things. And one of the ladies here mentioned that in BB man they got a full sized lip butter product so that would be really great! They have melon, mint, pomegranate, and berry. Those all sound good to me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My shipping hasn't updated yet, but I am pretty close to their distribution center so probably soon! How about yours? I am excited so see what size everything is.


Let's see, right now I probably have 4 or 5 chapsticks/lip balm, 2 lipsticks, and a lipgloss in my purse.  I looove lip products, lol.  I'm super excited for the lip balm, especially if it's full size!! Mine is scheduled to come by the 15th as well, and it's been slow this time so I'm not getting my hopes up to receive it before then.  I will definitely be running to the mailbox on the 15th, though!  (I did it with my Ipsy bag and my boyfriend made fun of me for at least 10 minutes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> THIS lol


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> lol that is the one product I want this month.
> ...


 So true!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay youre getting the polish! I'm getting one of the 3 things I wanted so i'm happy.


 yup ^^ you are getting the Mirenesse right?


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 10, 2013)

> I super need the mattifier-at least I think I do...I don't want to buy the full size though unlessÂ I know what it's like. I live in Florida (it's 80 degrees today) and I work in a restaurant that is 90% outside. I like to do what I can to keep my face from looking like a nasty shiny mess. So, feel free to send (or trade)Â theÂ YoungbloodÂ over here.


 Have you tried Peter Thomas Roth's Clinimatte? I was introduced to it last June &amp; fell in love with it. At the time, I hated myself for falling in love with a $50 mattifying lotion, but its fantastic. I applied it once in the morning and was shine-free all day - and this was in 90+ degree weather. I had also just had major ankle surgery and had to use crutches to get around and none of the classrooms I was in had A/C - no shine from oil or sweat. It was awesome. It also kept my skin nice &amp; moisturized.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm getting this box too! I've tried the Yes to Cucumbers wipes before and I love them so I'm super excited to get them! I've also tried the yes to grapefruit wipes and I've been meaning to try the scrub. Just be warned it probably doesn't smell like real grapefruit, the grapefruit wipes smelled so artificial. I'm supposed to get my box on the 15th! I've been with birchbox for 3 months and this box is my favorite!


Good to hear!  I thought I've seen a previous BB thread with some Yes to.. products and everyone seemed to like them for the most part, so I'm actually pretty excited to try all 3 of them! This is my 2nd one and I wasn't happy with March's box, but this month I looove!


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 10, 2013)

> I wanted to share this with you guys and since BB is still sending Evologie's Intensive Blemish Serum and I got it from BB I think it's relevant to this thread. I reviewed that product on my blog and today I got an email from Evologie saying they would be featuring me in their news page. I know this is not much and prolly for you guys with super popular blogs, tons of views and a bunch of followers, it's nothing. But for me to have the actual company read something I said about their product is huge, actually, for me to have anyone talk about something I wrote on my blog is huge  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just wanted to share with you guys cuz I got super excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Aww, congrats! That's amazing!


> I love the Kerastase products too! Â I got the shampoo for $30 using my 20% off. Â It's still very very expensive. Â Then remembering that Keratase is the high-end hair product line of the same company that owns L'Oreal, I looked into L'Oreal. They recently launched a new line of hair care with many ingredients closely paralleling that of the Keratase line, ceramide, hyaluronic acid etc... Â I looked for a match for the Kerastase that I use, got a sample of it - L'Oreal Total Repair 5,Â Shampoo &amp; Conditioner and my hair loves it as much as the $42 bottle... and I like the scent more. Just a thought~ Anyone know what size the Youngblood mattifier is? Â I'm getting box 4 and I think the YB is my full-sizer. Â I'm not really into it, and I'd like to trade it out, just not sure how large it is and of it's 'currency' value. Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 0.05 oz - 1/5 of the full-sized one.


----------



## Yeti (Apr 10, 2013)

That is super awesome, congrats!!!
 

Edit:  Lol!  I forgot to quote Beautymadn3ss's post =)


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So when I first got my birchbox I had everything set to the true me (21, little money) and I was pretty happy with my boxes -- except I got a perfume sample every month! I think in January I bumped myself up an income levels just to see what would happen. Definitely not as happy now as I was then! I'm considering bumping myself back down to the lowest income level to see if I'll be happier with my boxes..
> 
> ...


 Congrats on getting the job! I think the profiles do work I put that I have colored hair and I have gotten  products for colored hair.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you tried Peter Thomas Roth's Clinimatte? I was introduced to it last June &amp; fell in love with it. At the time, I hated myself for falling in love with a $50 mattifying lotion, but its fantastic. I applied it once in the morning and was shine-free all day - and this was in 90+ degree weather. I had also just had major ankle surgery and had to use crutches to get around and none of the classrooms I was in had A/C - no shine from oil or sweat. It was awesome. It also kept my skin nice &amp; moisturized.


 Wow that sounds amazing! Will have to try it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww, congrats! That's amazing!


 Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yeti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is super awesome, congrats!!!
> 
> Edit:  Lol!  I forgot to quote Beautymadn3ss's post =)


 Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 10, 2013)

Congratulations Gabi- that's AMAZE!!!


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 10, 2013)

> Wow that sounds amazing! Will have to try it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Totally worth the $50. I still have about half a tube left &amp; I used it daily from June to February.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Apr 10, 2013)

i got my birchbox! i'm a wee bit disappointed. the item i really didn't want (have it already and don't like it) is the one i got -.-  so sad i didn't get the vegan macaroons  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />






 
i already have the simple eye roll on and don't like it, unfortunately. ahava makes me break out and i don't like hot pink polish. all 3 items will be up for swap. if anyone's interested, i'd love to swap!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same. I already have the Nexxus but I already know I'm going to love it and want a backup tiny bottle.
> 
> My box still hasn't updated but I'm telling myself it is because I got last months on the 24th so they are giving me time to use and review or that I'm getting a super top secret box... a girl can dream!


 Lol hope you get a great box!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YESS. Birchbox updated my points for my referral.  Now I have enough points to get the Nude'tude palette + the sample pack with the Zoya for $16 w/ free shipping. I like that deal a lot better than theBalm's which would've been $18 + $5 shipping.


 That's a great deal!


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 10, 2013)

> i got my birchbox! i'm a wee bit disappointed. the item i really didn't want (have it already and don't like it) is the one i got -.-Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



My goodness, that nail polish is BRIGHT. O.O


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i got my birchbox! i'm a wee bit disappointed. the item i really didn't want (have it already and don't like it) is the one i got -.-  so sad i didn't get the vegan macaroons  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My goodness, that nail polish is BRIGHT. O.O


 it's like a marker!!! it's color-changing though and i googled an image of the "in the sun" color and that's acually pretty. but yeah. not for me. 

i'm sooooooooooooooo sad i didn't get the macaroons though. everyone always complains about food items as extras but i'm one of the few who LOVES food items in my BB &gt;.&lt;


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Congratulations Gabi- that's AMAZE!!!


 Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Totally worth the $50. I still have about half a tube left &amp; I used it daily from June to February.


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> interesting I'll need to buy it and have the bf bring it whenever he comes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> being here definitely makes wearing makeup really hard D:


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My goodness, that nail polish is BRIGHT. O.O


 I love bright polish! So I wouldn't mind getting that one XD


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was surprised and got box 9. I thought I was getting a different box. I'm actually really happy with this one.
> 
> ...


----------



## glamigirl (Apr 10, 2013)

can anyone tell me if the eye roll is full or sample size?  tia!


----------



## JamieO (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wanted to share this with you guys and since BB is still sending Evologie's Intensive Blemish Serum and I got it from BB I think it's relevant to this thread. I reviewed that product on my blog and today I got an email from Evologie saying they would be featuring me in their news page. I know this is not much and prolly for you guys with super popular blogs, tons of views and a bunch of followers, it's nothing. But for me to have the actual company read something I said about their product is huge, actually, for me to have anyone talk about something I wrote on my blog is huge  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just wanted to share with you guys cuz I got super excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Congrats! That's rad! I'd be super excited too if I were you! I've checked out your blog a couple times when you've mentioned in threads for various whatevers, and you do a really good job. It's a great blog!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wanted to share this with you guys and since BB is still sending Evologie's Intensive Blemish Serum and I got it from BB I think it's relevant to this thread. I reviewed that product on my blog and today I got an email from Evologie saying they would be featuring me in their news page. I know this is not much and prolly for you guys with super popular blogs, tons of views and a bunch of followers, it's nothing. But for me to have the actual company read something I said about their product is huge, actually, for me to have anyone talk about something I wrote on my blog is huge  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just wanted to share with you guys cuz I got super excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Congrats! Hopefully you will get more followers after being featured on their site.


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 10, 2013)

Just another reason I love birchbox!!! I'll have just shy of 300 on my other account so I'll wait another month or so in that one


----------



## JLR594 (Apr 10, 2013)

My truck is finally clicky but no updated shipping info.  My page still shows March box, too.  Meanwhile I'm trying to narrow down which box I'm getting but box page 19, 30, 32, and 33 isn't loading.  Does anyone know how many different boxes there are this month?


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yup ^^ you are getting the Mirenesse right?


 Yes! so I guess I have to buy the polish lol.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congrats! That's rad! I'd be super excited too if I were you! I've checked out your blog a couple times when you've mentioned in threads for various whatevers, and you do a really good job. It's a great blog!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Awww really? Thank you so much, that means a lot to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congrats! Hopefully you will get more followers after being featured on their site.


 Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yeah I hope so ^^ I've been trying to get past that 200something(max ever lol) views a day and don't know how XD


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes! so I guess I have to buy the polish lol.


 I guess you will have to! XD


----------



## JamieO (Apr 10, 2013)

My box page still hasn't updated. Saaaaadness.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just another reason I love birchbox!!! I'll have just shy of 300 on my other account so I'll wait another month or so in that one


 oh wow! That's nice, so you get the bamboo pack and a pick 2? NICE! and such a great deal too!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the Kerastase products too!  I got the shampoo for $30 using my 20% off.  It's still very very expensive.  Then remembering that Keratase is the high-end hair product line of the same company that owns L'Oreal, I looked into L'Oreal.
> 
> ...


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 10, 2013)

April's box marks my one year.  I want to take a break for a few months and get through some stuff, will BB just automatically re-sub me?


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i got my birchbox! i'm a wee bit disappointed. the item i really didn't want (have it already and don't like it) is the one i got -.-  so sad i didn't get the vegan macaroons  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## hiheather (Apr 10, 2013)

Congrats Gabi!


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 10, 2013)

I haven't seen anyone else with my box yet.. Box 39 anyone?? Anyone?? No?

"One is the loneliest number.. "


----------



## Jennifer Love (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm sort of *meh* about this one.  IDK why because I'm sure they're all nice products.  But I was hoping for something more exciting I guess.  LOL  Pretty vanilla for me.

And dang...they're sending out the Vitivia vitamins again?  I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVED the ones I tried before.  I'm not spending that much on them though to buy them.


 


Caudalie Divine Oil - 100 ml
Ships Free



NexxusÂ® Youth Renewalâ„¢ Rejuvenating Elixir
Ships Free



StriVectin-SDâ„¢ Eye Concentrate for Wrinkles
Ships Free



Youngblood Anti-Shine Mattifier
Ships Free



Weleda Body Lotion
Ships Free


----------



## wishinstar777 (Apr 10, 2013)

We are box twins! I'm also kind of meh about it.


----------



## galba22 (Apr 10, 2013)

My tracking number is still not working but my account did update. Im so excited for this box




. I cant really complain about anything this month. So based on what updated this is what Im getting


















Sorry if its weird the way I did this. Its my first time. I can't even put the names on them. So much for being computer sauve, so yeah.


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 10, 2013)

@Galba22 box twins!

Getting the same box...hopefully the eyeshadow is in that pink color.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I need that polish!


 That's what I thought XD



> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Congrats Gabi!


 Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tasertag (Apr 10, 2013)

> I wanted to share this with you guys and since BB is still sending Evologie's Intensive Blemish Serum and I got it from BB I think it's relevant to this thread. I reviewed that product on my blog and today I got an email from Evologie saying they would be featuring me in their news page. I know this is not much and prolly for you guys with super popular blogs, tons of views and a bunch of followers, it's nothing. But for me to have the actual company read something I said about their product is huge, actually, for me to have anyone talk about something I wrote on my blog is huge  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just wanted to share with you guys cuz I got super excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 YAY! That's fantastic. Congrats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *galba22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tracking number is still not working but my account did update. Im so excited for this box
> 
> ...


 I think that's a pretty good box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> if you get any breakouts, you're gonna love that Serum  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YAY! That's fantastic. Congrats


 Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorenk (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Totally worth the $50. I still have about half a tube left &amp; I used it daily from June to February.


 I may have to try it then. I wasn't sure when you mentioned it being like a moisturizer...do you put it on under your makeup? Since I started using BB cream, that's normally my base coat...


----------



## galba22 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thats a pretty color. I saw online that they have 4 colors in total. I wonder if they are only sending one color. I would really love the purple one I saw.


----------



## galba22 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you, I do get blemishes sometimes so I cant wait to try this and see how it works.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 10, 2013)

Gabi, congrats, that's amazing!  I'm so proud of you! (Personally, I love all your nail polish posts, I got some dotting tools so I could try out a look you did on your blog!)


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2013)

For the ladies that got the polish what was your profile set to?


----------



## Roxane68 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My 2nd box updated.  I used my real age (29) and real income and I got box 38:
> 
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *galba22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you, I do get blemishes sometimes so I cant wait to try this and see how it works.


 My advice, after you apply it, don't mess with it or  it might rub off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gabi, congrats, that's amazing!  I'm so proud of you! (Personally, I love all your nail polish posts, I got some dotting tools so I could try out a look you did on your blog!)


 Thank you XD Really? That's so awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm super glad you like my posts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 10, 2013)

> Awww really? Thank you so much, that means a lot to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yeah I hope so ^^ I've been trying to get past that 200something(max ever lol) views a day and don't know how XDÂ


 200 sounds like a lot to me, but I don't blog.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Apr 10, 2013)

Me too! I like the 4th item a lot, kinda "eh" about the rest. We'll see, lol!



> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sort of *meh* about this one.  IDK why because I'm sure they're all nice products.  But I was hoping for something more exciting I guess.  LOL  Pretty vanilla for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 10, 2013)

> I'm sort of *meh* about this one. Â IDK why because I'm sure they're all nice products. Â But I was hoping for something more exciting I guess. Â LOL Â Pretty vanilla for me. And dang...they're sending out the Vitivia vitamins again? Â I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVED the ones I tried before. Â I'm not spending that much on them though to buy them.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



If those are the orange ones that come in a circle, I've wanted to try those for months.


----------



## Roxane68 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So.... if you're pale, you can still rock the orangey mirenesse. I was amazed at how it looks on me!



That color looks GREAT on you! I didn't get one in my box but it might be something I purchase now.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 10, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For the ladies that got the polish what was your profile set to?


Get intel from Blogs, Advanced!I'm a beauty expert, Latest makeup color, I'm looking to experiment and change my beauty routine, Adventurous, Trendy, Age 21, $135k and up XD



> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 200 sounds like a lot to me, but I don't blog.


 it's nothing compared to others XD


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 10, 2013)

I switched up my second account, I think when they adjusted the surveys, mine defaulted to the same things. 

also bought the Bamboo utensil sets I have had in my card for a month. got the TIGI/Nuxe pick 2, and the corebamboo cutlery promo.

I have so much makeup it's nice to be able to shop the other categories of products, since we are moving to a new Apartment soon, I have definitely switched from wanting to buy makeup to buying house stuff. plus the nail polish for free shipping and to have exactly 400 points spent.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 10, 2013)

Got my BB. Loving the mirenesse. LOL if they wren't so expensive, I'd consider ordering more from their site. :S

Also, another little USPS rant: i ordered pants from Ideeli and they came today. Ideeli sends a lot of their clothes in bags so it doesn't take up as much space (which is appreciated since it means I don't have to run to the PO to pick it up). However, the back was torn =_= like open to the point where someone could've easily stolen something if my items weren't just pants. I got another package from them yesterday with a dress order and I noticed belatedly it also had a sizeable hole in the plastic.

This is NOT the first time my mail has been tampered with. My best friend sent me a package from St. Louis for my birthday in a plastic-type envelop and when it arrived, there was nothing inside. All I got for my birthday was a "sorry we lost your mail" back from USPS. Even though I didn't lose anything this time, i'm really really pissed.


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i got my birchbox! i'm a wee bit disappointed. the item i really didn't want (have it already and don't like it) is the one i got -.-  so sad i didn't get the vegan macaroons  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## tasertag (Apr 10, 2013)

> For the ladies that got the polish what was your profile set to?


 Intel from blogs, newbie, splurge on polish, samples, experiment, no time for store, classic, low maintenance, 24, $61k-$86k, natural/organic, active lifestyle. Hope this helps you.


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For the ladies that got the polish what was your profile set to?


  
style or beauty blogs, dedicated enthusiast, splurge on haircare, samples and experiments, adventerous, classic and trendy, 22, under 36,000, natural and organic, mother of young kids.


----------



## msdollfaced (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wanted to share this with you guys and since BB is still sending Evologie's Intensive Blemish Serum and I got it from BB I think it's relevant to this thread. I reviewed that product on my blog and today I got an email from Evologie saying they would be featuring me in their news page. I know this is not much and prolly for you guys with super popular blogs, tons of views and a bunch of followers, it's nothing. But for me to have the actual company read something I said about their product is huge, actually, for me to have anyone talk about something I wrote on my blog is huge  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just wanted to share with you guys cuz I got super excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's so awesome! Congrats


----------



## msdollfaced (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey lovelies, are there any BB promo codes floating around at the moment? Besides the two for the Benefit mascara and the bamboo cutlery


----------



## goldenmeans (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For the ladies that got the polish what was your profile set to?


Style/ beauty blogs/ dedicated enthusiast/ nail polish/ I'm looking to experiment and change my beauty routine &amp; It is hard to buy high-end beauty in stores near me/ adventurous &amp; classic/ 29/ $135K and up/ I have an active lifestyle

I'm getting box #37:


 


Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream
Ships Free



Caudalie Divine Oil - 100 ml
Ships Free



NexxusÂ® Youth Renewalâ„¢ Rejuvenating Elixir
Ships Free



Ruby Wing Color Changing Nail Polish
Ships Free



Simple Revitalizing Eye Roll-on



This is a perfect box for me, b/c I know I'll use everything. I've wanted to try the nail polish for ages!


----------



## classybroad (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Style/ beauty blogs/ dedicated enthusiast/ nail polish/ I'm looking to experiment and change my beauty routine &amp; It is hard to buy high-end beauty in stores near me/ adventurous &amp; classic/ 29/ $135K and up/ I have an active lifestyle
> ...


 

Box twins


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 10, 2013)

Wearing Mirenesse Glossy Kiss #7 Starlet (I'm guessing that's the red one). It's a little too light for my skintone (NC30). Still trying to find my HG perfect red sigh. I'm obsessed with red stick 4eva





lol yay shitty webcams. Though it does wonders to hide my horrible skin problems (DSLRs are so mean to me) and the fact that I have a giant red cystic zit on my face right. (You care barely see it!) LOL my clothes and that lipcolour make me look super 50's house wife.

ugh for my job we're preparing for a conference rn and my boss told everyone to send a picture of themselves. So I found this picture of me that worked and she was like NO TOO BLURRY so I had to take a picture today with this horrible giant red zit on my face. I probably should've used concealer to at least lighten the redness. Y_Y oh well


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's so awesome! Congrats


 Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Style/ beauty blogs/ dedicated enthusiast/ nail polish/ I'm looking to experiment and change my beauty routine &amp; It is hard to buy high-end beauty in stores near me/ adventurous &amp; classic/ 29/ $135K and up/ I have an active lifestyle
> ...


 That's a pretty cool box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wishinstar777 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the Kerastase products too!  I got the shampoo for $30 using my 20% off.  It's still very very expensive.  Then remembering that Keratase is the high-end hair product line of the same company that owns L'Oreal, I looked into L'Oreal.
> 
> ...


----------



## lovepink (Apr 10, 2013)

OMG that would make me so sad if I could not eat cilantro because it tasted like soap to me!



> Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep, I still remember the first time I had cilantro, at a Mexican restaurant, and I kept saying "I keep tasting soap in the salsa...I think they didn't wash the bowl correctly."  And everyone thought I was crazy.  The next time we went back, same thing - I kept complaining about them not rinsing their bowls properly, and my friends all thought I was insane.  It wasn't until I went to a different Mexican restaurant and tasted in their salsa, that a friend realized what I was talking about and said "Holy cow, you have the cilantro gene!"  And then I had to look it up because I didn't really believe her.  Makes me wonder what everyone else tastes when they taste it!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For the ladies that got the polish what was your profile set to?


 Style or beauty blogs/dedicated enthusiast/no splurge/experiment/adventurous and trendy/fine and normal hair/brown hair/Caucasian/light skin/normal skin/sensitive and sun protection/30-y-o/$61-85k.

(Many parts of that are not accurate.  I'm thinking about switching the hair to curly and saving any hair products for my sister-in-law.  There have been a few times when the curly boxes have had awesome things none of the rest have, and the sil has shoulder-length curly hair as well as two sons and a husband with curly hair.)

I'm also getting box 37 on that account.  *So* looking forward to the eye roll-on.  I've been having an allergy month, which means my eyes have been so swollen that I feel like I can barely see out of them at times, and I've had such dark circles a few times that I can look almost like I've been punched.  I'm getting one in each of my boxes, so I'll have three.  I really hope this works the promised magic.


----------



## Clackey (Apr 10, 2013)

I got my box today.  But when I opened it I saw that the shampoo had exploded and it was a big pink gooey mess inside.  The magazine sub card is unusable.  Then I saw that the Supergoop CC is missing.  I emailed them.  Anyone had this happen before?  How did birchbox deal with it?


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello, first post here! I'm not sure which box number I have, but the contents are going to be:

(MALIN+GOETZ) bergamot body wash

Kiehl's Powerful-Strength Line-Reducing Concentrate
Supergoop!Â® Daily Correct SPF 35 CC Cream NexxusÂ® Youth Renewalâ„¢ Rejuvenating Elixir Simple Revitalizing Eye Roll-on
This is my first box that I'm a bit underwhelmed by. I'm not really *excited* about anything. But, I don't HATE the idea of anything either, so I suppose that's not so bad. I was REALLY hoping for any of the Youngblood mattifier, nailpolish, or glossy kiss.  I have SUPER oily skin, so I was kinda sad that I didn't get the mattifier. Lines and under eye issues and really a problem for me, so I'm not sure I'll get much use out of the Kiehl's or Simple. And, I had signed up for a free Nexxus Youth Renewal sample on facebook back in November... guess what came in the mail today, finally?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Looks like I'll have two now! ha ha. I am curious about the Supergoop, at any rate, because I haven't tried a CC cream yet. So I am looking forward to that. Everything else... eh. Will give me stuff to trade!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, I can't believe I'm about to admit this, but it took me about halfway through this post before I realized that I could just type everything out and then white out key words after the fact, and it takes SO much less time. /facepalm


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 10, 2013)

That is actually a pretty good box. If you are looking for makeup and such, check out the Ipsy thread. BB is not so makeup or color oriented.

I got a box with Caudalie Divine Oilwhich is my favorite thing right now- I have a FS but this is an awesome bonus! That is worth it for me! Now I wish I had reopened my second account after I cancelled Ipsy.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hello, first post here! I'm not sure which box number I have, but the contents are going to be:

(MALIN+GOETZ) bergamot body wash

Kiehl's Powerful-Strength Line-Reducing Concentrate
Supergoop!Â® Daily Correct SPF 35 CC Cream NexxusÂ® Youth Renewalâ„¢ Rejuvenating Elixir Simple Revitalizing Eye Roll-on
This is my first box that I'm a bit underwhelmed by. I'm not really *excited* about anything. But, I don't HATE the idea of anything either, so I suppose that's not so bad. I was REALLY hoping for any of the Youngblood mattifier, nailpolish, or glossy kiss.  I have SUPER oily skin, so I was kinda sad that I didn't get the mattifier. Lines and under eye issues and really a problem for me, so I'm not sure I'll get much use out of the Kiehl's or Simple. And, I had signed up for a free Nexxus Youth Renewal sample on facebook back in November... guess what came in the mail today, finally?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Looks like I'll have two now! ha ha. I am curious about the Supergoop, at any rate, because I haven't tried a CC cream yet. So I am looking forward to that. Everything else... eh. Will give me stuff to trade!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, I can't believe I'm about to admit this, but it took me about halfway through this post before I realized that I could just type everything out and then white out key words after the fact, and it takes SO much less time. /facepalm


----------



## catchingastar21 (Apr 10, 2013)

It doesn't look like my box has actually shipped yet, but I'm going to be receiving:

Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream 

Supergoop CC Cream Number 4 Non-Aerosol Hairspray Ruby Wing Color Changing Nail Polish
Simple Eye Roller

I'm really excited for this box!


----------



## tanya0949 (Apr 10, 2013)

> I got my box today.Â  But when I opened it I saw that the shampoo had exploded and it was a big pink gooey mess inside.Â  The magazine sub card is unusable.Â  Then I saw that the Supergoop CC is missing.Â  I emailed them.Â  Anyone had this happen before?Â  How did birchbox deal with it?


 BB is usually really good when I comes to you missing a product or something leaking. If they can they will replace the items or else give you 100 pts. I'm sorry to hear that happened though. It's always a bummer when this happens.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 10, 2013)

My box.  Box #2.  Came in today.





Edited for incorrect box number.  I had reported it as 3 but it is 2!  Thanks to JC327 for letting me know!


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is actually a pretty good box. If you are looking for makeup and such, check out the Ipsy thread. BB is not so makeup or color oriented.
> 
> I got a box with Caudalie Divine Oilwhich is my favorite thing right now- I have a FS but this is an awesome bonus! That is worth it for me! Now I wish I had reopened my second account after I cancelled Ipsy.


 How do you use the Caudalie Divine oil? 

I am also receiving in my box and I was wondering what were some uses for it? 

Is it like the Josie Maran argan oil?


----------



## JessP (Apr 10, 2013)

> My box. Â I think #3. Â Came in today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Nice!! Mine's still not here nor has is updated on the site, but I did get a shipping notice today so yay! Let me know how you like the tea - I'm curious about that brand after hearing good things about it here!


----------



## lovepink (Apr 10, 2013)

Will do!  I think the tea and Miranese are the two things I am keeping!!  Hope your box makes it next week!  I am actually excited about the tea and I need to buy something from the store so it is an easy "free shipping" item if I like it! Lol



> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nice!! Mine's still not here nor has is updated on the site, but I did get a shipping notice today so yay! Let me know how you like the tea - I'm curious about that brand after hearing good things about it here!


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wishinstar777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Meahlea (Apr 10, 2013)

So kinda off topic but I just put in an order and used the pick 2 pack with the Zoya in it, and when I went back to the Jan 2012 thread to see what size it was, nobody mentioned it that I could see. I assume it's a mini but I have a vague memory of people discussing full-sized Zoya being sent out in boxes. Just wondering if anyone knew?


----------



## meaganola (Apr 10, 2013)

> So kinda off topic but I just put in an order and used the pick 2 pack with the Zoya in it, and when I went back to the Jan 2012 thread to see what size it was, nobody mentioned it that I could see. I assume it's a mini but I have a vague memory of people discussing full-sized Zoya being sent out in boxes. Just wondering if anyone knew?


 I'm assuming it's the half-sized. My aunt got a different shade in her box that month, and I actually got that one in a swap as well as Zoyas from various collections a few times several different months, and they were the minis. As far as I can remember, Zoya has never sent a full-sized bottle in a Birchbox. Glossybox has sent out full-sized Zoyas a few times, so you might be thinking of that. (Also, once you get familiar with their bottles, you will instantly recognize the one in the pick-two page as their mini!)


----------



## Meahlea (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm assuming it's the half-sized. My aunt got a different shade in her box that month, and I actually got that one in a swap as well as Zoyas from various collections a few times several different months, and they were the minis. As far as I can remember, Zoya has never sent a full-sized bottle in a Birchbox. Glossybox has sent out full-sized Zoyas a few times, so you might be thinking of that.
> 
> (Also, once you get familiar with their bottles, you will instantly recognize the one in the pick-two page as their mini!)


I squint at the pick two packs and can't figure out the size of anything. I can usually figure out what's a foil packet, but beyond that I don't even look at the pictures. Stupid eyes. I don't know why I remembered there being full-sized Zoya in BB. Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It doesn't matter much to me just because I won't use up a full-sized bottle anyway.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is actually a pretty good box. If you are looking for makeup and such, check out the Ipsy thread. BB is not so makeup or color oriented.
> 
> I got a box with Caudalie Divine Oilwhich is my favorite thing right now- I have a FS but this is an awesome bonus! That is worth it for me! Now I wish I had reopened my second account after I cancelled Ipsy.


 Yeah, it's alright. I've only been doing BB for four months now, but I don't think I've really had a BAD box, yet. I actually just joined Ipsy, too and got my first bag today! I can't get enough of all this stuff, it's just so exciting! I've been out of the high end makeup thing for so long, and living in the country means I don't really have access to new and exciting products. This has been a really great experience so far.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Soxi (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wanted to share this with you guys and since BB is still sending Evologie's Intensive Blemish Serum and I got it from BB I think it's relevant to this thread. I reviewed that product on my blog and today I got an email from Evologie saying they would be featuring me in their news page. I know this is not much and prolly for you guys with super popular blogs, tons of views and a bunch of followers, it's nothing. But for me to have the actual company read something I said about their product is huge, actually, for me to have anyone talk about something I wrote on my blog is huge  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just wanted to share with you guys cuz I got super excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Congrats, that's awesome! I also loved Evologie's blemish serum. I also received a sample from birchbox and then ordered the sample packing for a couple bucks from Evologie. Just went to check out your blog and I love your nail art. Also, we were box twins this month and last!


----------



## AMaas (Apr 10, 2013)

I snuck a peek at my box online today. Box 40 for me. I am pretty pleased with it!


----------



## AMaas (Apr 10, 2013)

Hmmm...Box 40 looks like the exact same as Box 3. Wonder why they repeated numbers?


----------



## meaganola (Apr 10, 2013)

> Hmmm...Box 40 looks like the exact same as Box 3. Wonder why they repeated numbers?


 They've done this before, and it turned out to be color variations. I do see a color item in there that is something they usually send out in random colors, but maybe they wanted to assign specific shades to specific profiles.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If those are the orange ones that come in a circle, I've wanted to try those for months.


 I have been eyeing those too but they're kinda expensive.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my BB. Loving the mirenesse. LOL if they wren't so expensive, I'd consider ordering more from their site. :S
> 
> ...


 Seems like someone out there loves your stuff, you should complain to the post office.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Intel from blogs, newbie, splurge on polish, samples, experiment, no time for store, classic, low maintenance, 24, $61k-$86k, natural/organic, active lifestyle.
> 
> Hope this helps you.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> style or beauty blogs, dedicated enthusiast, splurge on haircare, samples and experiments, adventerous, classic and trendy, 22, under 36,000, natural and organic, mother of young kids.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Style/ beauty blogs/ dedicated enthusiast/ nail polish/ I'm looking to experiment and change my beauty routine &amp; It is hard to buy high-end beauty in stores near me/ adventurous &amp; classic/ 29/ $135K and up/ I have an active lifestyle
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Style or beauty blogs/dedicated enthusiast/no splurge/experiment/adventurous and trendy/fine and normal hair/brown hair/Caucasian/light skin/normal skin/sensitive and sun protection/30-y-o/$61-85k.
> 
> ...






 Sorry to hear about your allergies, I have horrible seasonal  allergies so far the only thing that has worked for me is Zyrtec.


----------



## msdollfaced (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my BB. Loving the mirenesse. LOL if they wren't so expensive, I'd consider ordering more from their site. :S
> 
> ...


 I feel your pain! My mail woman for the past year has been absolutely horrid! She never delivers my packages and I have to go pick them up from the local post office EVERY. SINGLE. TIME. She delivers mail extremely late (I literally mean 5pm-9pm) and there are some days in the week where she just completely skips my house! I've gone days without receiving so much as a postcard. Well, I got fed up with it and reported her the last time she failed to deliver my package on the right day (she lied and told her supervisor that it was not on her truck) Well, you can imagine my surprise when as I'm leaving my house that night I find my missing package thrown against my front door and sliced completely open. She actually vandalized my mail all because I reported her for not doing her job!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Clackey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today.  But when I opened it I saw that the shampoo had exploded and it was a big pink gooey mess inside.  The magazine sub card is unusable.  Then I saw that the Supergoop CC is missing.  I emailed them.  Anyone had this happen before?  How did birchbox deal with it?


 I had a missing item before and they were not able to send another one so they gave me 100 points plus I got to review the rest of the box. Their customer service usually makes things right.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box.  I think #3.  Came in today.
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 11, 2013)

i hate hate hate when anything gets sent to my house NOT through usps. The FedEx/UPS people leave the package slips and packaged outside our doors, if they can make it in, in my 40-something unit apartment building. My best friend sent me my birthday gift from UPS. Tracking says it was delivered but I never got it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  it feel really bad. I'm incredibly paranoid about my mail and I get most, if not all, things sent to my sister's home or boyfriend's mom's home. 



> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my BB. Loving the mirenesse. LOL if they wren't so expensive, I'd consider ordering more from their site. :S
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel your pain! My mail woman for the past year has been absolutely horrid! She never delivers my packages and I have to go pick them up from the local post office EVERY. SINGLE. TIME. She delivers mail extremely late (I literally mean 5pm-9pm) and there are some days in the week where she just completely skips my house! I've gone days without receiving so much as a postcard. Well, I got fed up with it and reported her the last time she failed to deliver my package on the right day (she lied and told her supervisor that it was not on her truck) Well, you can imagine my surprise when as I'm leaving my house that night I find my missing package thrown against my front door and sliced completely open. She actually vandalized my mail all because I reported her for not doing her job!


 That's horrible! I hope you  get a new mail person.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i hate hate hate when anything gets sent to my house NOT through usps. The FedEx/UPS people leave the package slips and packaged outside our doors, if they can make it in, in my 40-something unit apartment building. My best friend sent me my birthday gift from UPS. Tracking says it was delivered but I never got it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  it feel really bad. I'm incredibly paranoid about my mail and I get most, if not all, things sent to my sister's home or boyfriend's mom's home.


 That is so messed up that you cant even have things mailed to your house.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Soxi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congrats, that's awesome! I also loved Evologie's blemish serum. I also received a sample from birchbox and then ordered the sample packing for a couple bucks from Evologie. Just went to check out your blog and I love your nail art. Also, we were box twins this month and last!


 Aww thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so glad you like it, I could barely call it nail art haha, but thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> we are box twins!! XD



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm getting this box too and am also pretty excited! I don't think any new items are in there but I haven't had any of these since I first subbed in January, so I'm excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It does make me wonder, how they decide who gets the new items though?



> Originally Posted by *Brainwall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting the same box! I'm really excited about it actually. I'm not getting the polish or the mattifier, but I really wanted to try the beauty protector and cc cream. Plus, I think that means we get 60 pts for reviewing rather than just 50.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And no food product either! Yay! I wonder if we'll get a whole lip butter? That would be awesome. So, no I don't think this is a "welcome box" because I've been subscribed since january, but some of these I've seen before, but that's not unusual for them to still send out items that were new a few boxes ago. I think the Caudalie is new? Maybe?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel your pain! My mail woman for the past year has been absolutely horrid! She never delivers my packages and I have to go pick them up from the local post office EVERY. SINGLE. TIME. She delivers mail extremely late (I literally mean 5pm-9pm) and there are some days in the week where she just completely skips my house! I've gone days without receiving so much as a postcard. Well, I got fed up with it and reported her the last time she failed to deliver my package on the right day (she lied and told her supervisor that it was not on her truck) Well, you can imagine my surprise when as I'm leaving my house that night I find my missing package thrown against my front door and sliced completely open. She actually vandalized my mail all because I reported her for not doing her job!


 



Hope they change your mail lady! (don't take that wrong, I meant her...not you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> just trying to be funneh ^^ )


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is so messed up that you cant even have things mailed to your house.


 I mean, I might just be paranoid...but I honestly don't even trust my text books to be sent here. If I *am* sending something to my address, I try to catch the UPS delivery person if I see him a few blocks up. 

If its USPS the boxes are small enough here that they usually leave a little slip for me to pick it up - which I'm totally okay with.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 11, 2013)

You are right it is box 2! I saw someone on here this AM that posted it as 3 so I copied!  haha It was before I had coffee so that could be a factor!

I will report my findings as I know it takes like a month for them to get to you in Germany!



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think its box#2 its the same one im getting, let me know how you like it since it will be a while before mine arrives.


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm getting box 13!! I don't think I've seen anyone else with it.  Have you tried the Yes to.. products before?  I'm hoping they're awesome since we are getting THREE of them in one box!!  At least we get six products to review for points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I actually have, specifically the yes grapefruit wipes.  I've really enjoyed those so I'm excited to see how the rest of the products turn out, so random that we are getting three different YES products! But super happy to have six items to review.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 11, 2013)

I can relate!  We live on a busy street and UPS leaves the packages on the porch.  Unfortunately our mailbox is on the side of the house and not secure so Christmas money his grandma sent us and my December Ipsy bag were stolen.  We order from Amazon a lot and have Prime so we have to have it delivered to my husband's work.

USPS lied and said they left a notice yesterday( for my BB) so I asked my husband to check mail before he went to work as if they did not deliver it I would have to go pick it up.  Sure enough it was delivered today!  My dad who works for USPS told me they have like delivery and guidelines to meet and if they do not want to deliver a package or forget to some workers scan it notice left, then redeliver so their numbers look good(even though they are not supposed to).



> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i hate hate hate when anything gets sent to my house NOT through usps. The FedEx/UPS people leave the package slips and packaged outside our doors, if they can make it in, in my 40-something unit apartment building. My best friend sent me my birthday gift from UPS. Tracking says it was delivered but I never got it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  it feel really bad. I'm incredibly paranoid about my mail and I get most, if not all, things sent to my sister's home or boyfriend's mom's home.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 11, 2013)

That's a bummer about the Christmas money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> One of my coworkers ordered an Xbox connect through amazon to her apartment and ups just left it outside of her building so of course it was stolen! I felt bad but with a big ticket item I would've shipped it elsewhere! I felt so bad for her!



> I can relate! Â We live on a busy street and UPS leaves the packages on the porch. Â Unfortunately our mailbox is on the side of the house and not secure so Christmas money his grandma sent us and my December Ipsy bag were stolen. Â We order from Amazon a lot and have Prime so we have to have it delivered to my husband's work. USPS lied and said they left a notice yesterday( for my BB) so I asked my husband to check mail before he went to work as if they did not deliver it I would have to go pick it up. Â Sure enough it was delivered today! Â My dad who works for USPS told me they have like delivery and guidelines to meet and if they do not want to deliver a package or forget to some workers scan it notice left, then redeliver so their numbers look good(even though they are not supposed to).


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I mean, I might just be paranoid...but I honestly don't even trust my text books to be sent here. If I *am* sending something to my address, I try to catch the UPS delivery person if I see him a few blocks up.
> 
> If its USPS the boxes are small enough here that they usually leave a little slip for me to pick it up - which I'm totally okay with.


 My mother in law has the same problem her mail man just leaves packages in front of the house doesn't even ring the bell to see if anyone is home.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 11, 2013)

> I love Kerastase products you should definitely try them my hair is so much better after using them. I usually get samples from my hair dresser but I think you can buy the trial sizes from their website.


 Thanks! Will look into ordering there directly. my hair place is alterna and bumble but no Kerastase.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You are right it is box 2! I saw someone on here this AM that posted it as 3 so I copied!  haha It was before I had coffee so that could be a factor!
> 
> I will report my findings as I know it takes like a month for them to get to you in Germany!


 Thanks, that's so nice of you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can relate!  We live on a busy street and UPS leaves the packages on the porch.  Unfortunately our mailbox is on the side of the house and not secure so Christmas money his grandma sent us and my December Ipsy bag were stolen.  We order from Amazon a lot and have Prime so we have to have it delivered to my husband's work.
> 
> USPS lied and said they left a notice yesterday( for my BB) so I asked my husband to check mail before he went to work as if they did not deliver it I would have to go pick it up.  Sure enough it was delivered today!  My dad who works for USPS told me they have like delivery and guidelines to meet and if they do not want to deliver a package or forget to some workers scan it notice left, then redeliver so their numbers look good(even though they are not supposed to).


 Sorry to hear your Christmas money and packages got stolen. Its crazy all the things these people are getting away with.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! Will look into ordering there directly. my hair place is alterna and bumble but no Kerastase.


  You're welcome! you should sign up for their email list because sometimes you can get additional samples with your order or other freebies.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

Has anyone made a bb order and added the corebamboo code? I have been trying to add it and it says invalid code.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i got my birchbox! i'm a wee bit disappointed. the item i really didn't want (have it already and don't like it) is the one i got -.-  so sad i didn't get the vegan macaroons  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## lovepink (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you.  I was sad because his grandma is on a fixed income and INSISTED on resending it again (to his work) but I figure karma gets people like that in the end



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry to hear your Christmas money and packages got stolen. Its crazy all the things these people are getting away with.


 Thanks.  Gah!  That sucks.  Yeah any big ticket item I send where I know someone is home to make sure it is safe!  Poor coworker.  The holidays and the poor economy sometimes bring out the worst in people unfortunately.



> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's a bummer about the Christmas money
> 
> ...


----------



## msdollfaced (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...






That made me laugh entirely too hard!


----------



## msdollfaced (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's horrible! I hope you  get a new mail person.


 I hope so too 



 Apparently they are "investigating" even though according to them they have received multiple complaints, what is there to investigate then?!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Glad it did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you.  I was sad because his grandma is on a fixed income and INSISTED on resending it again (to his work) but I figure karma gets people like that in the end


 I'm sorry to hear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> people is really sucky sometimes -.-'


----------



## avonleabelle (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm getting box 25. I really wanted the nail polish and I even have my profile that my splurge time is nail polish, but nope. Oh well, I want ahead and bought a bottle, well two bottles. I wasn't kidding when I said my splurge item is nail polish. This is what will be in my box APRIL 2013 Shipping information available in your Account Settings. Caudalie Divine Oil - 100 ml Buy Vitivia Vitamin capsules Buy NexxusÂ® Youth Renewalâ„¢ Rejuvenating Elixir Buy Mirenesse Glossy Kiss Buy Simple Revitalizing Eye Roll-on Buy Interested in trying the nexxus stuff and hope I don't like the caudalie or the vitivia vitamin because I do to make enough money to like them.


----------



## avonleabelle (Apr 11, 2013)

> I hope so tooÂ
> 
> 
> 
> Â Apparently they are "investigating" even though according to them they have received multiple complaints, what is there to investigate then?!


 Well she is a government employee and they are hard to fire. I work for he government was recently promoted to supervisor and it seems like everything goes in the favor of a bad worker! My family once had a mail carrier that was going to sue because he supposedly fell on our steps but then he kept changing his story about what leg he actually hurt so the postal service dropped the case.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 11, 2013)

Maybe you can print this and put it in your mailbox addressed to your mail lady @msdollfaced



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 11, 2013)

just thought i'd let you ladies know:

mirenesse does this sale like every few months, where select items are "free trial" (really you pay just $8 for shipping for EACH item, probably the best way you can try their products imo) i'd get a lipbomb if i hadn't just spent money on makeup today bahaha

http://www.mirenesse.com/128-free-trial


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you.  I was sad because his grandma is on a fixed income and INSISTED on resending it again (to his work) but I figure karma gets people like that in the end
> 
> Thanks.  Gah!  That sucks.  Yeah any big ticket item I send where I know someone is home to make sure it is safe!  Poor coworker.  The holidays and the poor economy sometimes bring out the worst in people unfortunately.


 Sooner or later people get what they deserve.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope so too
> 
> ...


 Makes no sense there is nothing to investigate. I hope that gets resolved for you.


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 11, 2013)

Has anyone received the Divine Oil in any of their boxes?

If so, what was the sample size?

And do you like it?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sorry to hear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> people is really sucky sometimes -.-'


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe you can print this and put it in your mailbox addressed to your mail lady @msdollfaced


 lmao that'd be great XD


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *avonleabelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well she is a government employee and they are hard to fire. I work for he government was recently promoted to supervisor and it seems like everything goes in the favor of a bad worker! My family once had a mail carrier that was going to sue because he supposedly fell on our steps but then he kept changing his story about what leg he actually hurt so the postal service dropped the case.


 Wow makes you wonder if he did that before or if he continued trying to scam people.


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone received the Divine Oil in any of their boxes?
> 
> ...


 



This is the third night I've used the Divine Oil and I love it! I have dry skin and my skin is feeling extra soft tonight!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe you can print this and put it in your mailbox addressed to your mail lady @msdollfaced


 Lmao that would be too funny!


----------



## lovepink (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks ladies!  I totally agree.  But just as there are icky people in the world, the world is full of so many awesome people!  And I really believe if you put good energy into the world it comes back to you!

Maybe that is why my BBs are improving, I am banking "karma" points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LOL

Quote:

Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sooner or later people get what they deserve.

 


> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sorry to hear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> people is really sucky sometimes -.-'


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just thought i'd let you ladies know:
> 
> ...


 Whoa, this is great, thank you for sharing! I'm now faced with the ultimate First World Problem... gloss in starstruck or candy kiss? Decisions, decisions.


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 11, 2013)

> I super need the mattifier-at least I think I do...I don't want to buy the full size though unlessÂ I know what it's like. I live in Florida (it's 80 degrees today) and I work in a restaurant that is 90% outside. I like to do what I can to keep my face from looking like a nasty shiny mess. So, feel free to send (or trade)Â theÂ YoungbloodÂ over here.


 I looove, love love love Mally's Poreless Face Defender. It looks like Smashbox primer was poured in a compact.. You swipe a sponge onto the product and dab it on your face and tuh-dah, no more shine! The first compact i had went through more quickly with using the sponge but now I apply it in the morning (final step) on just my t-zone and with a clean finger and it works just as well and I'm using way less product. I keep the old comoact with just a bit of product left, in my purse for touch ups on the go. My shiny nose and I hate each other and this product has made me so much happier. Its leaps and bounds better than anything else i have tried. Qvc has sets or sometimes her website has promotions.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks ladies!  I totally agree.  But just as there are icky people in the world, the world is full of so many awesome people!  And I really believe if you put good energy into the world it comes back to you!
> 
> ...


 I believe the same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and try to live by it


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dahnie Coco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!!!!! I am looking forward to trying it!

Did you put it on your face or is it just for body and hair?


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I believe the same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and try to live by it


Congrats on your blog! That's awesome news!!!!!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Dahnie Coco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Congrats on your blog! That's awesome news!!!!!


 Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!!!! I am looking forward to trying it!
> ...


 I used it on my face and neck! I would love to try it on my body but I didn't want to waste my sample so I decided to stick to the face and neck! 3-4 drops was all it took to cover my face and the front of my neck!


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I scrolled all the way to the beginning to read your post that a company contacted you after your review. Congrats, hun! That's something momentous to celebrate over some cocktails with your girlfriends!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dahnie Coco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I scrolled all the way to the beginning to read your post that a company contacted you after your review. Congrats, hun! That's something momentous to celebrate over some cocktails with your girlfriends!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 hah thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm still super happy about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's a body oil
> 
> ...


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel your pain! My mail woman for the past year has been absolutely horrid! She never delivers my packages and I have to go pick them up from the local post office EVERY. SINGLE. TIME. She delivers mail extremely late (I literally mean 5pm-9pm) and there are some days in the week where she just completely skips my house! I've gone days without receiving so much as a postcard. Well, I got fed up with it and reported her the last time she failed to deliver my package on the right day (she lied and told her supervisor that it was not on her truck) Well, you can imagine my surprise when as I'm leaving my house that night I find my missing package thrown against my front door and sliced completely open. She actually vandalized my mail all because I reported her for not doing her job!


 My previous mail woman went to deliver a package to my house, and decided that it was okay to open my unlocked car and put it inside the car.  I understand that she was trying to protect the package from the elements, but that doesn't give her the right to open my car.  I reported her too, and now I have a different mail woman.


----------



## birchhughes (Apr 11, 2013)

> i hate hate hate when anything gets sent to my house NOT through usps. The FedEx/UPS people leave the package slips and packaged outside our doors, if they can make it in, in my 40-something unit apartment building. My best friend sent me my birthday gift from UPS. Tracking says it was delivered but I never got it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  it feel really bad. I'm incredibly paranoid about my mail and I get most, if not all, things sent to my sister's home or boyfriend's mom's home.Â


 My husband works for UPS. I am pretty sure you can call and request that if you aren't home to never leave a package. The only downside is you may have to constantly go to the ups hub and pick your packages up in person.


----------



## JamieO (Apr 11, 2013)

So I gave up waiting for my box page to update last night, and checked it this morning to find it updated! Box 24 for me. I'm pretty pleased! It's a pretty decent box!


----------



## gemstone (Apr 11, 2013)

BB just released the latest birchbox home!

From the website:

This limited edition collection features an array of garden-inspired home and lifestyle products. Letâ€™s start with the edibles: mini-jars of Sarabeth's award-winning strawberry-raspberry and peach-apricot preserves. Gift Republicâ€™s Grow Me: Mini Herb and Vegetable Growing Kit has everything you need to grow fresh basil on your windowsill, and for trips to the market in search of delicious seasonal produce, bring along your BAGGUÂ® Market Shopping Bagand Birchbox Shopping List with you before you load up on fresh seasonal produce. In the kitchen, use the Core Bamboo Radish Print Utility Knife to cut, peel, or slice the ingredients in your favorite recipes, and then replenish your hands with TOCCAâ€™s Crema da Mano Luxe. Spruce up your living space withLAFCO's Little Luxuries Candle Tin, and dab on L'OCCITANEâ€™s lovely Jasmin &amp; Bergamot Eau de Toilette.





Are any of you tempted??


----------



## mwcw (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm getting box 4!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2013/april-2013-bb4

Caudalie Divine Oil - 100 ml NexxusÂ® Youth Renewalâ„¢ Rejuvenating Elixir StriVectin-SDâ„¢ Eye Concentrate for Wrinkles Weleda Body Lotion Youngblood Anti-Shine Mattifier   I'm excited for all of them, though I really did wish for the tea and/or macarons!


----------



## jessicarobin (Apr 11, 2013)

So glad I waited until today to place an order.  I am kind of in love with their Home box (and it's cheaper than their last Home box).  

I like that it's a mix of some beauty stuff along with some practical stuff, plus I am a sucker for growing my own herbs.


----------



## catipa (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i am super happy with my box!
> 
> ...


----------



## JLR594 (Apr 11, 2013)

My box finally updated.  Box #1 for me.  It isn't one of the boxes I wanted but I'm hoping I'll end up liking at least one of the products.  I guess I'll fine tune my profile some more.  I have three more months til my one year BB anniversary.  I'm going to use those three months to decide whether or not I shall continue.  I hope my next three boxes are better than the last three. 

On the Mirenesse, have we established that we are only sampling the one color?


----------



## dotybird (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JLR594* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> On the Mirenesse, have we established that we are only sampling the one color?


 I got the Mirenesse in Perfect Kiss.  It's the coral color with a bit of shimmer...


----------



## gemstone (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JLR594* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box finally updated.  Box #1 for me.  It isn't one of the boxes I wanted but I'm hoping I'll end up liking at least one of the products.  I guess I'll fine tune my profile some more.  I have three more months til my one year BB anniversary.  I'm going to use those three months to decide whether or not I shall continue.  I hope my next three boxes are better than the last three.
> 
> On the Mirenesse, have we established that we are only sampling the one color?





> Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the Mirenesse in Perfect Kiss.  It's the coral color with a bit of shimmer...


 So far I have seen three colors:  this coral color, an orange, and a true red.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 11, 2013)

My box is still hanging around in NJ. I'm starting to think it is going to disappear like my Ipsy bag did....darn Mail Innovations!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BB just released the latest birchbox home!
> 
> ...


 I just ordered it! My roommate is moving out and someone I actually want to live with is movnig in, so all kinds of redecorating etc are happening and this box fits right in. I really want that little garden box and love baggu bags too. Yup, Can't wait!


----------



## JLR594 (Apr 11, 2013)

Oh darn.  The color shown in the shop must be the Cheeky Kiss, the one that isn't getting sampled.  That color would have worked for me.


----------



## mwcw (Apr 11, 2013)

Got my tracking number but there's still no info on it...


----------



## grayc (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just ordered it! My roommate is moving out and someone I actually want to live with is movnig in, so all kinds of redecorating etc are happening and this box fits right in. I really want that little garden box and love baggu bags too. Yup, Can't wait!


 hum; i like it... but too many chances on the smells of the hand creams and candle.   I wish it didn't have so many perfume items.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 11, 2013)

> BB just released the latest birchbox home! From the website: This limited edition collection features an array of garden-inspired home and lifestyle products. Letâ€™s start with the edibles:Â  mini-jars of Sarabeth's award-winning strawberry-raspberry and peach-apricot preserves .Â  Gift Republicâ€™s Grow Me: Mini Herb and Vegetable Growing Kit Â has everything you need to grow fresh basil on your windowsill, and for trips to the market in search of delicious seasonal produce, bring along yourÂ  BAGGUÂ® Market Shopping Bag andÂ  Birchbox Shopping List Â with you before you load up on fresh seasonal produce. In the kitchen, use theÂ  Core Bamboo Radish Print Utility Knife Â to cut, peel, or slice the ingredients in your favorite recipes, and then replenish your hands withÂ  TOCCAâ€™s Crema da Mano Luxe . Spruce up your living space with LAFCO's Little Luxuries Candle Tin , and dab onÂ  L'OCCITANEâ€™s lovely Jasmin &amp; Bergamot Eau de Toilette .
> 
> Are any of you tempted??


 I'm planning on ordering this tonight! I had initially thought it was all gardening stuff, and I don't do that, but garden *inspired* stuff? My middle name translates to "garden," so I feel like I *have* to get it! And I'll be using points, which will make it even better.


----------



## JessP (Apr 11, 2013)

> My box. Â Box #2. Â Came in today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Edited for incorrect box number. Â I had reported it as 3 but it is 2! Â Thanks to JC327 for letting me know! Jenn - my box page finally updated and it looks like I'm getting the same box you, yayy!! We'll have to compare notes on the tea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Spoiler: Box 2


----------



## Kaylay (Apr 11, 2013)

Has anyone else's tracking not updated? My last box that had tracking pop up I think 2 days ago still isn't loading..I'm anxious for it! Haha


----------



## ashleyanner (Apr 11, 2013)

Boxes for both accounts.  All in all, not the most exciting, but everything will be used.  I'm probably most excited about the serum in the first one...I've heard such good things about it!


 


Atelier Cologne Ambre Nue Petite Cologne Absolue - 30ml
$70.00 Ships Free




Evologie Intensive Blemish Serum
$35.00 Ships Free




NexxusÂ® Youth Renewalâ„¢ Rejuvenating Elixir
$20.99 Ships Free




Simple Revitalizing Eye Roll-on
$10.99




Sumita Eyeshadow Pencils
$11.00 Ships Free








 


J.R. Watkins Hand &amp; Cuticle Salve
$8.99 Ships Free




Kiehl's Powerful-Strength Line-Reducing Concentrate
$58.00




NexxusÂ® Youth Renewalâ„¢ Rejuvenating Elixir
$20.99 Ships Free




Simple Revitalizing Eye Roll-on
$10.99  
 




Supergoop!Â® Daily Correct SPF 35 CC Cream
$32.00 Ships Free


----------



## Meshybelle (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jenn - my box page finally updated and it looks like I'm getting the same box you, yayy!! We'll have to compare notes on the tea
> 
> ...


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JLR594* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On the Mirenesse, have we established that we are only sampling the one color?


 I got the red -- I think it's Flirty Kiss.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 11, 2013)

Yay!  Can't wait to hear your thoughts!  I am going to have some tonight!  Now the decision is which one?  Hope you get your box before Saturday!  Mine have been super fast lately!



> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Jenn - my box page finally updated and it looks like I'm getting the same box you, yayy!! We'll have to compare notes on the tea


----------



## JessP (Apr 11, 2013)

> This is the box I got too. It just showed up in my mailbox!


That's awesome! What a great surprise lol! Looking forward to this box - how do you like the items?


----------



## lovepink (Apr 11, 2013)

Hooray for box triplets!  Or quads since JC327 is getting it too!  Let's all share about what we think.  I was debating about wearing the Mirenesse today but think I will save it for happy hour at Wine Steals tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> This is the box I got too. It just showed up in my mailbox!


----------



## JessP (Apr 11, 2013)

> Yay! Â Can't wait to hear your thoughts! Â I am going to have some tonight! Â Now the decision is which one? Â Hope you get your box before Saturday! Â Mine have been super fast lately!


I wish mine would get on the same truck as yours lol. How many tea bags are in there? The only thing I'm a little nervous for is the Supergoop product because my skin reacts awfully to their face formula. We shall see!


----------



## tulosai (Apr 11, 2013)

I got the Mirenesse Perfect Kiss coraly color... to my great surprise and delight it works on me! Probably will buy as well in another color despite the price.

Does anyone have the nailpolish in their possession yet? I am thinking of buying it too but want to know how it works and if it has any lasting power (i.e. no chips the very next day) before I splurge on it.


----------



## Meshybelle (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish mine would get on the same truck as yours lol. How many tea bags are in there? The only thing I'm a little nervous for is the Supergoop product because my skin reacts awfully to their face formula. We shall see!


 Mine had two tea bags.


----------



## Meshybelle (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hooray for box triplets!  Or quads since JC327 is getting it too!  Let's all share about what we think.  I was debating about wearing the Mirenesse today but think I will save it for happy hour at Wine Steals tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm going to test out the Mirenesse today. I got, Starlet, which is very bright. I am a little on the pale side with dark hair and blue eyes so I'm curious to see how it looks on me.


----------



## Meshybelle (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's awesome! What a great surprise lol! Looking forward to this box - how do you like the items?


 I like this box. It has a little bit of everything in it and the sample sizes are good. I don't mind the Oribe being foil packets because they gave us two of each and it is a shampoo and conditioner combo. I also Like Women's Health magazine, so that was an added bonus.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine had two tea bags.


 Also two in mine. I am a tea snob so I always make loose leaf tea and never use bags anymore, but I did try one last night and it was quite good for a tea bag  (yes, I warned you, snob) though not something I'd ever buy.


----------



## bwgraham (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the Mirenesse in Perfect Kiss.  It's the coral color with a bit of shimmer...


 my mirenesse is quick kiss.  It is on the orange-ish side also


----------



## bwgraham (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my mirenesse is quick kiss.  It is on the orange-ish side also


 i also seen a color in perfect kiss:  coral

 and flirty kiss: red color

so three colors out there so far--are there any more??


----------



## tulosai (Apr 11, 2013)

I also wanted to say I feel SO BAD for those of you with bad mailmen/women. My current mailman can be a bit grumpy (I Live in an apt. bldg. and when he is putting the mail in the boxes he creates a barricade and snaps at everyone to step back/go away)  but I always get everything, on time, and in fantastic shape, and the mail service at my last 2 buildings before this was the same.


----------



## allthingsaimee (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BB just released the latest birchbox home!
> 
> ...


 So tempted right now!  I'm really digging this entire thing!   Hmmmm....


----------



## Meshybelle (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also two in mine. I am a tea snob so I always make loose leaf tea and never use bags anymore, but I did try one last night and it was quite good for a tea bag  (yes, I warned you, snob) though not


 I always brew loose teas also. I have a cute tea set with a pot warmer on my buffet that we use at night after dinner I had purchased from,Teavana. There is a big difference between this method and tea bags. I will definitely try the tea I got in my box though. They smell yummy!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Boxes for both accounts.  All in all, not the most exciting, but everything will be used.  I'm probably most excited about the serum in the first one...I've heard such good things about it!
> 
> ...


----------



## dotybird (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going to test out the Mirenesse today. I got, Starlet, which is very bright. I am a little on the pale side with dark hair and blue eyes so I'm curious to see how it looks on me.


 Hmmm-- it seems like you got a different Mirenesse product than everyone else since Starlet isn't one of the colors listed for the lip pencils.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 11, 2013)

My Saturday mailman can be hilarious if he has to bring a package up to me: He doesn't ring my doorbell (thankfully, because the doorbell scares the hell out if my kitties), but if El Gatito Negro is at the window, they have a little staring contest while he comes up the stairs (and then just puts the boxes on the stairs. (I live in a crappy neighborhood, but I have only had to go pick up packages twice in almost four years, and I get a *lot* of packages. I think a huge part of it is the fact that I live up stairs, and not even the homeless guys who go to my downstairs neighbor's door to ask for spare change -- yes, really -- will come up the stairs.)


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kaylay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone else's tracking not updated? My last box that had tracking pop up I think 2 days ago still isn't loading..I'm anxious for it! Haha


 I had trouble with my clicky truck working but my tracking info finally updated this morning.


----------



## Angelalh (Apr 11, 2013)

ok theres 420 new posts so i dont know if this is answered but for the womens health magazine refund it says to send a copy of your birchbox order confirmation... does anyone know what they mean by that???


----------



## Meshybelle (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm-- it seems like you got a different Mirenesse product than everyone else since Starlet isn't one of the colors listed for the lip pencils.


 I think it is the same product. It is labled, "Glossy Kiss," and right underneath that it says, "Starlet."


----------



## hlroberts (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BB just released the latest birchbox home!
> 
> ...


 I'm tempted! I think this would make a GREAT Mother's Day gift, or could be split up into a couple of little gifts. Does anyone have an idea of when this would ship?? Do limited edition boxes ship the month they're released or the following month? I'll definitely snag it if it would be here in time for Mother's Day!


----------



## tulosai (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I always brew loose teas also. I have a cute tea set with a pot warmer on my buffet that we use at night after dinner I had purchased from,Teavana. There is a big difference between this method and tea bags. I will definitely try the tea I got in my box though. They smell yummy!


 I think there's a big difference between this and tea bags too, though I get teased by my friends  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The bags rally aren't bad though- just not something I'd buy like I said  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The do smell yummy!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BB just released the latest birchbox home!
> 
> ...


 





Woo!  I love everything in that little box!  I'll be happy with ANY of the Baggu bags (except for maybe the alpaca looking one), ANY of the Tocca lotions (che bello!), and I'll just pray not to get the Mint candle.  How exciting!  Plus the full size Color Club glitter polish, TIGI spray sample, NUXE wash sample AND two sets of bamboo cutlery.  All for no $$$.  Couldn't be happier!   Happy springtime to ME!


----------



## gemstone (Apr 11, 2013)

> Also two in mine. I am a tea snob so I always make loose leaf tea and never use bags anymore, but I did try one last night and it was quite good for a tea bag Â (yes, I warned you, snob) though not something I'd ever buy.


 I have the loose leaf version of euphoria I got from their website, and it is even better.


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My previous mail woman went to deliver a package to my house, and decided that it was okay to open my unlocked car and put it inside the car.  I understand that she was trying to protect the package from the elements, but that doesn't give her the right to open my car.  I reported her too, and now I have a different mail woman.


Wow! That is crazy! My Birchbox order got stolen once and that was all it took for me to have any packages sent to my work. I came home to my Birchbox box sitting in the lobby with the contents removed. I reported it to the P.O....nothing ever came of it. I did contact BB to let them know that my order/box came to me empty/possibly stolen and they totally replaced my order! How great is that?


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow! That is crazy! My Birchbox order got stolen once and that was all it took for me to have any packages sent to my work. I came home to my Birchbox box sitting in the lobby with the contents removed. I reported it to the P.O....nothing ever came of it. I did contact BB to let them know that my order/box came to me empty/possibly stolen and they totally replaced my order! How great is that?


 WOW!! I don't understand some people... I also would like to have pretty much every birchbox out there, but I wouldn't just go steal someone else's box!



I'm glad BB sent you another one though!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> WOW!! I don't understand some people... I also would like to have pretty much every birchbox out there, but I wouldn't just go steal someone else's box!
> ...


 The thing is, mail tampering is a federal crime, and yet no matter how much you report it or how frequent it is, clearly nothing is being done about it :\ I think it's time to call some reps and senators lol


----------



## PR Rosebud (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kaylay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone else's tracking not updated? My last box that had tracking pop up I think 2 days ago still isn't loading..I'm anxious for it! Haha


 Same with me.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 11, 2013)

My box updated, I want nothing in it. Both my boxes from BB have been horrible for me.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 11, 2013)

my box photo updated on birchbox's site, is the nexus sample really that big 

my box weight and tracking still haven't updated so i have no idea about that.


----------



## Jacks (Apr 11, 2013)

Hiheather--Bummer (but I love your box!) maybe it will seem better in person? Been wanting to try that detangler and might just break down and use my points!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my box photo updated on birchbox's site, is the nexus sample really that big
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that's the full size! If that's what's really included that's awesome!


 ooooh that would be nice! i'm not going to get my hopes up, though it seems that a lot of full size products have been going around this month. now i'll just anxiously wait for my tracking to update to see how heavy the box is.


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 11, 2013)

Is the Mirenesse full size?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 11, 2013)

OMG, I'm behind like...7 pages of posts! I just quickly scrolled through them, but I understand congratulations are in order for Gabi! I don't know what about exactly, but congrats! lol


----------



## jessicarobin (Apr 11, 2013)

> Is the Mirenesse full size?


 Kind of. It's my understanding it's the same size as the one for sale, but the one for sale has a twist-up tube while the one in our boxes has to be sharpened.


----------



## Rochellena (Apr 11, 2013)

Does anyone happen to know what size the Youngblood mattifier is?


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Kind of. It's my understanding it's the same size as the one for sale, but the one for sale has a twist-up tube while the one in our boxes has to be sharpened.


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rochellena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone happen to know what size the Youngblood mattifier is?


 0.05 oz or 1/5th of the full size - at least that was what was shown in the sneak peek video


----------



## Rochellena (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 0.05 oz or 1/5th of the full size - at least that was what was shown in the sneak peek video


 Thank you!


----------



## tulosai (Apr 11, 2013)

So I'm actually kind of disappointed by the Atilier orange sanguine.  I put it on at 9:30 this morning (about 5 hours ago) and now can't smell a thing.


----------



## drk51284 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just thought i'd let you ladies know:
> 
> ...


 Uh, that is AMAZING! Thank you! I just got a $36 lip gloss for $9. If the "international express shipping" options works (it was the same cost as normal shipping) I'll have it by Monday... I also bought the Julep mystery box this morning (this is going to the litmus test of whether or not I stick with Julep...) so it's time to put the credit card away. With the number I have memorized. Gonna be hard.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my box photo updated on birchbox's site, is the nexus sample really that big
> 
> ...


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 11, 2013)

I posted earlier about 2 days ago asking ANYONE who would be interested in using the Madewell coupon (I have TWO) from BB. It expires April 14th. Please PM me or try to I don't know how do I have to go to the trade list forum?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG, I'm behind like...7 pages of posts! I just quickly scrolled through them, but I understand congratulations are in order for Gabi! I don't know what about exactly, but congrats! lol


 this thread explodes, we know that lol I like it, but kinda hate it a tiny bit XD and thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 11, 2013)

How do you get it for free? BB points?



> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kamanda85 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BB just released the latest birchbox home!
> 
> ...


 I just placed 2 separate orders. I love the look of this box so I will probably have to keep one for myself- and I'll make the decision after seeing the items whether to keep it as one gift for my mother-in-law or separate it up for multiple gifts. I hope it as great as it looks!


----------



## tulosai (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kamanda85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just placed 2 separate orders. I love the look of this box so I will probably have to keep one for myself- and I'll make the decision after seeing the items whether to keep it as one gift for my mother-in-law or separate it up for multiple gifts. I hope it as great as it looks!


 I guess I'm all alone here but I am not tempted whatsoever.  Mostly this looks like stuff that would just further clutter up my apartment despite seeming nice on paper.


----------



## beautybrit (Apr 11, 2013)

Has anyone that is getting the youngblood product actually gotten their box yet? I'm very curious as to how big the sample is.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ok theres 420 new posts so i dont know if this is answered but for the womens health magazine refund it says to send a copy of your birchbox order confirmation... does anyone know what they mean by that???


 I haven't seen an answer to this question yet, and I'm curious too... anyone? Can we just write the confirmation # from our original order (listed on the purchase history page) on the mail-in form?


----------



## tulosai (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't seen an answer to this question yet, and I'm curious too... anyone? Can we just write the confirmation # from our original order (listed on the purchase history page) on the mail-in form?


 If i Were going to do it I would probably give them that and any other identifying BB info you can think of.  I thought about it a long time though and have decided to go for the magazine cause why not? Partly actually because I was SO impressed they were willing to let us take the refund, even though that makes no sense as a reason not to talk the refund really- "no I'm not taking the refund because they offered one" is  a bit crazy, but yeah.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 11, 2013)

Yup. She applied a discount that took $10 off the $50 then used 400 points which took another $40 making it free.



> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you get it for free? BB points?
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 11, 2013)

Trying to catch up! Yay for Gabi! I â™¥ cilantro, so sad there's the cilantro gene. Many second account finally shipped, but no movement. . Same for the main account, but overall satisfied and interested to try several things! Wonder what Mirenesse and Sumita colors I'll get?


----------



## glamigirl (Apr 11, 2013)

i caved for the limited box...i love my baggu bags, so it was worth it.


----------



## glamigirl (Apr 11, 2013)

forgot to ask-is the simple roll on full size?


----------



## gemstone (Apr 11, 2013)

I just got my LaROCCA shimmer creme and holy crap it smells incredible.


----------



## kamanda85 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess I'm all alone here but I am not tempted whatsoever.  Mostly this looks like stuff that would just further clutter up my apartment despite seeming nice on paper.


 LOL...I would not have been tempted at all if I had seen this last year, when we were renting a small duplex. Now that we've bought a house, it seems like I have more room to put junk. Especially since when we moved instead of packing everything up- if I didn't love it we took it to Goodwill or passed on to family. My house is now in need of some cute knick knacks


----------



## SherBear400 (Apr 11, 2013)

I got my box yesterday, unfortunately I didn't get any of the items I was really excited about but it's okay... 

Oribe Shampoo &amp; Conditioner for Beautiful Color - I already have two shampoos in my shower from BB, but at least this one comes with a conditioner! I will def use them but hard to get that excited over shampoo and conditioner...

Skin &amp; Co Bagnodoccia Body Gel - again, I'll use it but not very exciting (BB says this works well for sensitive skin, too bad that's not marked on my profile)

Supergoop Advanced Anti-Aging Eye Cream -  not sure why I got this as I'm only 28 and don't have Anti-Aging marked as an interest in my profile (this will be going on my trade thread)

Mirenesse Glossy Kiss in Quick Kiss - was really excited about this one until I opened it and looked at the color, I never do red lips  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sign, another item for the trade thread (will be updated about I get the Ipsy box)

Kusmi Tea Paris -  can never go wrong with tea for me, but was really hoping for the eye roller ball  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I love Women's Health magazine, need to confirm I can use it on a renewal! (I'm sure that was discussed somewhere on here but too many pages to catch up on!) 

At least with a couple reviews I'll be up to 300 points so I shall be getting some goodies soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess I'm all alone here but I am not tempted whatsoever.  Mostly this looks like stuff that would just further clutter up my apartment despite seeming nice on paper.


 I looked at the email this morning and thought that I'd totally buy it and then I thought about each of the items carefully. I have no green thumb whatsoever and my cilantro growing kit was a miserable failure; I have soooo many notepads and there's one already on my fridge that I planned on using for shopping lists that I don't; jams are jams to me, but maybe I haven't tasted a really great one; I have a wusthof knife set that I loooove and use daily so the core knife would sit in a drawer unloved; I'm kinda picky about new fragrance scents so I like to smell them to see if they give me a headache before I purchase so, the candle, perfume, and hand cream, while things that I use daily, aren't things that I would buy online without previous knowledge, plus these are items I have backups upon backups of in scents I like. And while the box is a great value at $32 and there's a good mix of products, I would only, maybe, use the baggu. And that is how I talked myself into saving $32 to be spent this weekend at sephora.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I'm actually kind of disappointed by the Atilier orange sanguine.  I put it on at 9:30 this morning (about 5 hours ago) and now can't smell a thing.


 Yes, I love the scent, but I find I have the same problem.  It works a little bit better if you put on an unscented lotion or moisturizer before applying.


----------



## gemstone (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my box photo updated on birchbox's site, is the nexus sample really that big
> 
> ...


----------



## Beeyutifull (Apr 11, 2013)

Picture of my box #4....can't wait to get that mattifyer!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw a box with that product on instagram, and yeah that is the size!


 Ooooh I need to go back and check instagram! I glanced through earlier but didn't see.


----------



## gemstone (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I looked at the email this morning and thought that I'd totally buy it and then I thought about each of the items carefully. I have no green thumb whatsoever and my cilantro growing kit was a miserable failure; I have soooo many notepads and there's one already on my fridge that I planned on using for shopping lists that I don't; jams are jams to me, but maybe I haven't tasted a really great one; I have a wusthof knife set that I loooove and use daily so the core knife would sit in a drawer unloved; I'm kinda picky about new fragrance scents so I like to smell them to see if they give me a headache before I purchase so, the candle, perfume, and hand cream, while things that I use daily, aren't things that I would buy online without previous knowledge, plus these are items I have backups upon backups of in scents I like. And while the box is a great value at $32 and there's a good mix of products, I would only, maybe, use the baggu. And that is how I talked myself into saving $32 to be spent this weekend at sephora.


 In all fairness, cilantro is extremely finicky and one of the harder herbs to grow!  (it's super sensitive to temperature change).


----------



## tulosai (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, I love the scent, but I find I have the same problem.  It works a little bit better if you put on an unscented lotion or moisturizer before applying.


 I will try this thanks! I am not in love with the scent but it is unique and fresh for springtime so I'd like to at least feel like I can use up the sample and it won't die on me mid-day!


----------



## catipa (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If i Were going to do it I would probably give them that and any other identifying BB info you can think of.  I thought about it a long time though and have decided to go for the magazine cause why not? Partly actually because I was SO impressed they were willing to let us take the refund, even though that makes no sense as a reason not to talk the refund really- "no I'm not taking the refund because they offered one" is  a bit crazy, but yeah.


 I took the magazine offer too, I figured I would give the magazine a try.


----------



## DorotaD (Apr 11, 2013)

> BB just released the latest birchbox home! From the website: This limited edition collection features an array of garden-inspired home and lifestyle products. Letâ€™s start with the edibles:Â  mini-jars of Sarabeth's award-winning strawberry-raspberry and peach-apricot preserves .Â  Gift Republicâ€™s Grow Me: Mini Herb and Vegetable Growing Kit Â has everything you need to grow fresh basil on your windowsill, and for trips to the market in search of delicious seasonal produce, bring along yourÂ  BAGGUÂ® Market Shopping Bag andÂ  Birchbox Shopping List Â with you before you load up on fresh seasonal produce. In the kitchen, use theÂ  Core Bamboo Radish Print Utility Knife Â to cut, peel, or slice the ingredients in your favorite recipes, and then replenish your hands withÂ  TOCCAâ€™s Crema da Mano Luxe . Spruce up your living space with LAFCO's Little Luxuries Candle Tin , and dab onÂ  L'OCCITANEâ€™s lovely Jasmin &amp; Bergamot Eau de Toilette .
> 
> Are any of you tempted??


 OMG is it bad that I'm pretty sure I'm going to get this just bc of the Sarabeth's? That jam is AMAZING!!


----------



## catipa (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG is it bad that I'm pretty sure I'm going to get this just bc of the Sarabeth's? That jam is AMAZING!!


Good to know, I just ordered one for me and one for my Mom for Mother's day.


----------



## drk51284 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I looked at the email this morning and thought that I'd totally buy it and then I thought about each of the items carefully. I have no green thumb whatsoever and my cilantro growing kit was a miserable failure; I have soooo many notepads and there's one already on my fridge that I planned on using for shopping lists that I don't; jams are jams to me, but maybe I haven't tasted a really great one; I have a wusthof knife set that I loooove and use daily so the core knife would sit in a drawer unloved; I'm kinda picky about new fragrance scents so I like to smell them to see if they give me a headache before I purchase so, the candle, perfume, and hand cream, while things that I use daily, aren't things that I would buy online without previous knowledge, plus these are items I have backups upon backups of in scents I like. And while the box is a great value at $32 and there's a good mix of products, I would only, maybe, use the baggu. And that is how I talked myself into saving $32 to be spent this weekend at sephora.


 Yes. This.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *catipa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Good to know, I just ordered one for me and one for my Mom for Mother's day.


 OOoh.  Actually, I was not tempted at all till you said that.  Now wondering if my mom would enjoy it...


----------



## PAsh (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi Ladies,

I am confused...and may be you super savvy gals can help me out.

Are all of the boxes supposed to contain the Simple Eye Cream (as a BB Find)? Or only some boxes?

Mine does not show on my box page, so I am wondering if it was like to razor back last summer or is it an item that is only going into some of the boxes...I am getting almost dupe boxes (2x on 4 out of 5 items) yay =(

The trade list is getting a once over soon...


----------



## tasertag (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> ...


 Looks like only some boxes...which I'm glad I'm not getting it. I bought it on clearance at Target and I don't think it works on me.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Apr 11, 2013)

My first of two Birchboxes arrived today.  I am pretty happy with the contents/sizes this month!  The Skin &amp; Co gel smells amazing.  The Mirenesse looks scary but actually was a decent color on my lips.





This is what I'm getting in my second box which hasn't updated for tracking yet.  I'm super excited about trying everything in this box!







Caudalie Divine Oil - 100 ml
Ships Free




NexxusÂ® Youth Renewalâ„¢ Rejuvenating Elixir
Ships Free



StriVectin-SDâ„¢ Eye Concentrate for Wrinkles
Ships Free



Youngblood Anti-Shine Mattifier
Ships Free



Weleda Body Lotion
Ships Free


----------



## JessP (Apr 11, 2013)

Saw this on the Birchbox home page before I logged in - do they always put a blurb on the home page about signing up before a certain date to get the current month's box? I don't think I've seen that before.


----------



## JessP (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My first of two Birchboxes arrived today.  I am pretty happy with the contents/sizes this month!  The Skin &amp; Co gel smells amazing.  The Mirenesse looks scary but actually was a decent color on my lips.


 Great pic - thanks for sharing! I'm getting this box as well so I like to see everyone's pics of it 



 I wish it would hurry up and get here lol!


----------



## StellaSunshine (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great pic - thanks for sharing! I'm getting this box as well so I like to see everyone's pics of it
> 
> ...


 Your welcome. I like seeing all the box variation pics, too!    I can't wait to try the shampoo/conditioner tomorrow morning and also sneak in a cup of tea tonight when I'm watching the American Idol results.


----------



## biskit (Apr 11, 2013)

Ugh, considering changing my BB preferences. It seems like ever since I added my age (30) my samples are 100% shampoo and skincare - Up to my eyeballs in stuff for color treated hair and wrinkle creams and moisturizer. I'm sure like everyone else I would've liked to get the lipstick. I was super happy last month (despite getting a super boring color for the MAKE eyeshadow) so I shouldn't be too down on it but this month it's just kind of underwhelming.


----------



## gemstone (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Saw this on the Birchbox home page before I logged in - do they always put a blurb on the home page about signing up before a certain date to get the current month's box? I don't think I've seen that before.


 They did it with the goop box, too.  I think when a box is sponsored like it is this month, that company probably pays for a certain number of boxes to be made.


----------



## Clackey (Apr 11, 2013)

Got a response from Birchbox about my messed up box. They were super nice and said they would send me another box.  I thought that was pretty nice.  However, they said I might not get the same box.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Picture of my box #4....can't wait to get that mattifyer!!
> 
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Clackey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got a response from Birchbox about my messed up box. They were super nice and said they would send me another box.  I thought that was pretty nice.  However, they said I might not get the same box.


 Let's hope you get a better one then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lolas (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I looked at the email this morning and thought that I'd totally buy it and then I thought about each of the items carefully. I have no green thumb whatsoever and my cilantro growing kit was a miserable failure; I have soooo many notepads and there's one already on my fridge that I planned on using for shopping lists that I don't; jams are jams to me, but maybe I haven't tasted a really great one; I have a wusthof knife set that I loooove and use daily so the core knife would sit in a drawer unloved; I'm kinda picky about new fragrance scents so I like to smell them to see if they give me a headache before I purchase so, the candle, perfume, and hand cream, while things that I use daily, aren't things that I would buy online without previous knowledge, plus these are items I have backups upon backups of in scents I like. And while the box is a great value at $32 and there's a good mix of products, I would only, maybe, use the baggu. And that is how I talked myself into saving $32 to be spent this weekend at sephora.


 I thought about it in much the same way. The box is super tempting, but after looking at each item one by one I just wasn't willing to splurge on it. I have a billion note pads and books, I started my plants already and we just got a new set of knives (wusthof as well!). I only wanted the baggu and the lotion (even though I have a ton).

Instead, I went to Sephora and got my VIB tote with samples and some Nars sheer glow foundation.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 11, 2013)

Is anyone getting Box 14?

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2013/april-2013-bb14

I hid the items in the spoiler, just in case anyone is still trying to be suprised. 



 This is the only box that I would have preferred to mine among the possible boxes I could have gotten.  But this one looks so nice, and I haven't seen anyone say they're getting it!  I am loving my box 10, though, so not trying to complain... just curious!


 


Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint
$38.00 Ships Free




TIGI Catwalk Session Series Styling Cream
$18.95 Ships Free




W3LL PEOPLE Nudest ColorBalm Stick
$19.50 Ships Free




Yes Toâ„¢ Cucumber Facial Towelettes
$9.99 Ships Free




Yes Toâ„¢ Grapefruit Daily Facial Scrub
$9.99 Ships Free


----------



## JessP (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Your welcome. I like seeing all the box variation pics, too!    I can't wait to try the shampoo/conditioner tomorrow morning and also sneak in a cup of tea tonight when I'm watching the American Idol results.


 Yes! I'll be doing the same, except next week because my box isn't supposed to here until then lol.


----------



## JessP (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They did it with the goop box, too.  I think when a box is sponsored like it is this month, that company probably pays for a certain number of boxes to be made.


 Ah gotcha, that makes sense!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> are you getting 7 things? O.O


 No- the Weleda 3 foils counts as one X(


----------



## Moonittude (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got my LaROCCA shimmer creme and holy crap it smells incredible.


I just got mine today, too. The fragrance and sparkle are both more subtle than I was expecting. I love it. I put it on the backs of my hands and wrists a few minutes ago, and it has mostly sunk in, already. I'm so glad I bought this.

I think the limited edition home box looks really good. I would be tempted if I had even half the points to pay for it, but I bought a lot of beauty products this month, and I think I had better slow down, at least until next month. I don't specifically need anything in the box, even though they all sound useful.


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 11, 2013)

> I got the Mirenesse in Perfect Kiss.Â  It's the coral color with a bit of shimmer...


 I received Flirty Kiss which, according to the packaging (somehow, the packaging is covered in what appears to be the lip color, but my pencil looks brand new), is a cool red.


----------



## msdollfaced (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm-- it seems like you got a different Mirenesse product than everyone else since Starlet isn't one of the colors listed for the lip pencils.


 It seems that every pencil has "two names". The packaging for my Mirenesse says Scarlet but the pencil reads Flirty Kiss.


----------



## Charity1217 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The thing is, mail tampering is a federal crime, and yet no matter how much you report it or how frequent it is, clearly nothing is being done about it :\ I think it's time to call some reps and senators


 Yep.  My neighbor saw someone break into my mailbox and steal my packages (this had been going on for a while) and got the license plate of the car they were driving.  They reported it to the police and the post office and no one did anything.  It was just before Christmas and I lost lots of Christmas presents but neither place cared.  My mom has someone who works in the post office in her town who opens all cards and takes what's inside.  But since they don't know who exactly it is there is nothing they can do.  Just told her to not mail anything important.  What the heck are you supposed to do?


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 11, 2013)

Did anyone who said they were getting box 13 have their box change on them on the website? I got my box today and it was a completely different box! I was so disappointed since I was really psyched to get what I thought was coming to me.  Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drk51284* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Uh, that is AMAZING! Thank you! I just got a $36 lip gloss for $9. If the "international express shipping" options works (it was the same cost as normal shipping) I'll have it by Monday... I also bought the Julep mystery box this morning (this is going to the litmus test of whether or not I stick with Julep...) so it's time to put the credit card away. With the number I have memorized. Gonna be hard.


Lmao thank goodness I don't have my CC number memorized, I would really be in some trouble!


----------



## Charity1217 (Apr 11, 2013)

For those ladies that got the Mirenesse Lip product in your box, was it the same color that showed in your box pic?   I've noticed all the products we've seen is red, orange, or coral.  My box pic shows a pink one which I'm really hoping I get.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone who said they were getting box 13 have their box change on them on the website? I got my box today and it was a completely different box! I was so disappointed since I was really psyched to get what I thought was coming to me.  Has this happened to anyone else?


Oh no!!! My box isn't supposed to come until Monday, but I will be SOOOO upset if I end up getting a different box.  Which one did you get?  I would definitely email Birchbox and see what they say!


----------



## TXSlainte (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those ladies that got the Mirenesse Lip product in your box, was it the same color that showed in your box pic?   I've noticed all the products we've seen is red, orange, or coral.  My box pic shows a pink one which I'm really hoping I get.


 I really want the pink, too. So far, my box pics have been accurate as far as color. The only exception was the ModelCo lip gloss. My pic showed pink, but I got the no-color.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 11, 2013)

My box in my second account is heavy! Never had a box that big! .8830 oz!


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 11, 2013)

All boxes look great this month- Cheers to BB!!


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those ladies that got the Mirenesse Lip product in your box, was it the same color that showed in your box pic?   I've noticed all the products we've seen is red, orange, or coral.  My box pic shows a pink one which I'm really hoping I get.


 yes. i got a red lip color and it shows a red lip pencil in my profile  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those ladies that got the Mirenesse Lip product in your box, was it the same color that showed in your box pic?   I've noticed all the products we've seen is red, orange, or coral.  My box pic shows a pink one which I'm really hoping I get.


 I got a pink display, but I got the red (??? I think -- quick kiss or starlet. I can't tell anymore sigh)


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 11, 2013)

> Oh no!!! My box isn't supposed to come until Monday, but I will be SOOOO upset if I end up getting a different box.Â  Which one did you get?Â  I would definitely email Birchbox and see what they say!


 Yeah, I'm not sure which box it is and I don't know how to do spoilers from my phone but I will post a pic later. Just had my hopes up for that original box especially cuz its my birthday today and I knew it was coming today . what do you think bb could do?


----------



## MrsMeow (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those ladies that got the Mirenesse Lip product in your box, was it the same color that showed in your box pic?   I've noticed all the products we've seen is red, orange, or coral.  My box pic shows a pink one which I'm really hoping I get.


My box picture only updated for one of my boxes, and the picture of the box/contents shows the correct lip color.  For the other box, my box picture (of contents) hasn't updated yet.  However, for both boxes, when it shows the list of what I'm getting, it shows a pretty pretty pink that I did NOT get (my other box I got the orange).


----------



## ruhimaach (Apr 11, 2013)

Here's my box:





I'm undecided if I like the box or not. The lipstick is a really bright red, but also works as a cheek stain. I just don't see myself using it as a lipstick. Hail Merry Macaroons were a lifestyle extra - those got gobbled up immediately. I'm looking forward to using the tiny sample of the oil. Rest of the box - Meh!


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 11, 2013)

Never mind about Mineresse promo


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Saw this on the Birchbox home page before I logged in - do they always put a blurb on the home page about signing up before a certain date to get the current month's box? I don't think I've seen that before.


 Hmmm I put myself on the waitlist on 3/2 for a second account and I'm still waiting! Hopefully this means I'll be off of it soon


----------



## ruhimaach (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey for those who didn't get Mineresse products in BB. I just got informed via FB page from Mineresse that they're having specials that you get to pick 6 FREE makeup prodcuts!!! BUT you have to pay for shipping/handling. OH MY GOD! HURRRY UP I don't know when it's expiring!`
> 
> http://www.mirenesse.com/128-free-trial


 The S&amp;H to US seems to run up to $44 for me...


----------



## Brainwall (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone who said they were getting box 13 have their box change on them on the website? I got my box today and it was a completely different box! I was so disappointed since I was really psyched to get what I thought was coming to me.  Has this happened to anyone else?


 Oh no! My box is still the same on the site, but I haven't received it yet. I got a tracking number a few days ago, but it still hasn't updated yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That is seriously disappointing though! It seems like only the three of us are getting box 13, but maybe they ran out of some of the stuff? Let us know what you did end up getting when you have time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hiheather (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Never mind about Mineresse promo


 Shipping was $55! HOLYCOW.


----------



## JamieO (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ruhimaach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The S&amp;H to US seems to run up to $44 for me...


 When they do these sales, they charge shipping for each item, but it's still less expensive than the items at full price. It's really a pretty good deal, especially when you think about how much it costs to buy from them when the items are full price, and then have to pay for shipping from Australia on top of it!


----------



## JamieO (Apr 11, 2013)

Is there anyone else who is getting or has already gotten box 24 yet? I don't think I've seen that anyone else is getting this box! Weird....


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks ladies!  I totally agree.  But just as there are icky people in the world, the world is full of so many awesome people!  And I really believe if you put good energy into the world it comes back to you!
> 
> ...


 I agree, I have meet so many nice people and the surely do make up for all the bad experiences.


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 11, 2013)

I know that's why I said never mind about Mineresse promo.. What a rip off


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My previous mail woman went to deliver a package to my house, and decided that it was okay to open my unlocked car and put it inside the car.  I understand that she was trying to protect the package from the elements, but that doesn't give her the right to open my car.  I reported her too, and now I have a different mail woman.


 Wow that's scary because who knows if she could have taken anything also if she had done it to someone else.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 11, 2013)

Just cashed in some points on the home box. For $15, I'm getting beauty protector, the amika mini styler, the home box, a pick two, and some cute salad servers for summer. I just want to  show this to all of the people on the fb page who keep going on about birchbox not being worth $10/month. I've been here for a year and this is my third order with points where I've paid almost nothing for stuff I really wanted. YAY.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just cashed in some points on the home box. For $15, I'm getting beauty protector, the amika mini styler, the home box, a pick two, and some cute salad servers for summer. I just want to  show this to all of the people on the fb page who keep going on about birchbox not being worth $10/month. I've been here for a year and this is my third order with points where I've paid almost nothing for stuff I really wanted. YAY.


 Dang, that's impressive! I can never save up more than 100 points at a time, but it's still SO worth it to take $10 bucks off my orders. Plus the pick twos &amp; the promo codes. The points system definitely makes the $10/month worth it for me.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BB just released the latest birchbox home!
> 
> ...


 I am seriously tempted April has been a bad month for my wallet.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know that's why I said never mind about Mineresse promo.. What a rip off


 It's actually a very good deal if you're genuinely interested in trying their products, because any other time their products are really expensive and the shipping from australia is pricey too. If you're just trying to hoard a bunch of products for the hell of it...yes not so much worth it.

In all my years on the internet I've never seen a company just give away 6 full sized makeup products with paying a dime, it's always going to cost something somewhere. They made it pretty clear on their site that you pay S&amp;H for each item.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 11, 2013)

I got 2 teabags!  Since it is super windy and chilly tonight I am going to use my Keurig for my hot water and try the tea!  I am not sure how I feel about the SuperGoop.  I don't like the name lol.  Goop just sounds so gross!  If you can't try it, bring it to the trade if you can make it!



> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wish mine would get on the same truck as yours lol. How many tea bags are in there? The only thing I'm a little nervous for is the Supergoop product because my skin reacts awfully to their face formula. We shall see!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jenn - my box page finally updated and it looks like I'm getting the same box you, yayy!! We'll have to compare notes on the tea
> 
> ...


----------



## JessP (Apr 11, 2013)

> Looks like we are box triplets!


Yay! I'm super excited for this box! Mine's not slated to arrive until the 16th, though, and I am not patient lol.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's really not a bad deal if you're genuinely interested in trying they're products, because any other time their products are really expensive and the shipping from australia is pricey too. If you're just trying to hoard a bunch of products for the hell of it...yes not so much worth it.


 ^^^ pretty much

Also, there are a couple of reasons why Mirenesse seem exorbitantly expensive compared to other products we purchase: the main one being that Australian cosmetics are ridiculously inflated.

As far as I can tell, their products are actually fairly high quality and probably are justifiable as a mid-high end brand in Australia, but when you convert it back to USD, the monetary value ends well into high-end brand name territory. ModelCo doesn't seem to have this problem, so I think Mirenesse is mostly still trying to work out their business strategy. I do hope they make their prices slightly more accessible and get picked up by more subscription services/stores.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^^^ pretty much
> 
> ...


 I agree. Their products are great quality, I would just never pay full price. But would I buy a "free" lip bomb that would normally be $45 when you factor in shipping for $8? Absolutely. They do these "free trial" sales often enough too that if you ordered 1 product for $8 each time they did it you'd end up with a nice little collection. I'll happily pay the amount I'd spend to pick one thing up in the drug store to get something cruelty free and paraben free.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going to test out the Mirenesse today. I got, Starlet, which is very bright. I am a little on the pale side with dark hair and blue eyes so I'm curious to see how it looks on me.


 I wonder if we are all getting the same Mirenesse shade since we are all getting the same box.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No- the Weleda 3 foils counts as one X(


 Awww that sucks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
My box in my second account is heavy! Never had a box that big! .8830 oz!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> nice! Do you know what you're getting?


----------



## Yeti (Apr 11, 2013)

> BB just released the latest birchbox home! From the website: This limited edition collection features an array of garden-inspired home and lifestyle products. Letâ€™s start with the edibles:Â  mini-jars of Sarabeth's award-winning strawberry-raspberry and peach-apricot preserves .Â  Gift Republicâ€™s Grow Me: Mini Herb and Vegetable Growing Kit Â has everything you need to grow fresh basil on your windowsill, and for trips to the market in search of delicious seasonal produce, bring along yourÂ  BAGGUÂ® Market Shopping Bag andÂ  Birchbox Shopping List Â with you before you load up on fresh seasonal produce. In the kitchen, use theÂ  Core Bamboo Radish Print Utility Knife Â to cut, peel, or slice the ingredients in your favorite recipes, and then replenish your hands withÂ  TOCCAâ€™s Crema da Mano Luxe . Spruce up your living space with LAFCO's Little Luxuries Candle Tin , and dab onÂ  L'OCCITANEâ€™s lovely Jasmin &amp; Bergamot Eau de Toilette .
> 
> Are any of you tempted??


 I caved so fast... Seriously everything in that collection looks extremely useful for me. It's a lot of money in general, but a great deal for what's included. And it qualifies for the plus two pack, and apparently even the bamboo cutlery deal... I can't wait to see everything in person =)


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow! That is crazy! My Birchbox order got stolen once and that was all it took for me to have any packages sent to my work. I came home to my Birchbox box sitting in the lobby with the contents removed. I reported it to the P.O....nothing ever came of it. I did contact BB to let them know that my order/box came to me empty/possibly stolen and they totally replaced my order! How great is that?


 Wow that's great!


----------



## bwgraham (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those ladies that got the Mirenesse Lip product in your box, was it the same color that showed in your box pic?   I've noticed all the products we've seen is red, orange, or coral.  My box pic shows a pink one which I'm really hoping I get.


 my first box showed the orange one and that is the one i got.  my second sub shows a pink one--so hoping for this one...but i wont know til the 15th boo


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box updated, I want nothing in it. Both my boxes from BB have been horrible for me.


 Sorry to hear that, hopefully next month will be better for you.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SherBear400* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box yesterday, unfortunately I didn't get any of the items I was really excited about but it's okay...
> 
> ...


 That's the same box i'm waiting on, a few others have received the same box on this thread.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw a box with that product on instagram, and yeah that is the size!


 Wow that's a great box then.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ruhimaach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my box:
> 
> ...


----------



## tasertag (Apr 11, 2013)

After 16h out of the house today (work and classes) I finally came home to this wonderful surprise. I tore into it as soon as I pulled it out of my mailbox and before I made it inside my apartment.





I'm going to use the nail polish tonight!!! This is the highlight of my day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My first of two Birchboxes arrived today.  I am pretty happy with the contents/sizes this month!  The Skin &amp; Co gel smells amazing.  The Mirenesse looks scary but actually was a decent color on my lips.
> 
> ...


 Looks like you are getting two great boxes, I cant wait for mine to arrive.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After 16h out of the house today (work and classes) I finally came home to this wonderful surprise. I tore into it as soon as I pulled it out of my mailbox and before I made it inside my apartment.
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great pic - thanks for sharing! I'm getting this box as well so I like to see everyone's pics of it
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Clackey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got a response from Birchbox about my messed up box. They were super nice and said they would send me another box.  I thought that was pretty nice.  However, they said I might not get the same box.


 That's nice of them, hopefully you get a good box if you don't get the same one.


----------



## tasertag (Apr 11, 2013)

> Would you take pics of the polish?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'll take two. One tonight and one tomorrow in the sunlight, if we have any - it's supposed to rain.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep.  My neighbor saw someone break into my mailbox and steal my packages (this had been going on for a while) and got the license plate of the car they were driving.  They reported it to the police and the post office and no one did anything.  It was just before Christmas and I lost lots of Christmas presents but neither place cared.  My mom has someone who works in the post office in her town who opens all cards and takes what's inside.  But since they don't know who exactly it is there is nothing they can do.  Just told her to not mail anything important.  What the heck are you supposed to do?


 That's horrible! I don't know how some people just steal from others without a care in the world that what they are doing is wrong.


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Brainwall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh no! My box is still the same on the site, but I haven't received it yet. I got a tracking number a few days ago, but it still hasn't updated yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That is seriously disappointing though! It seems like only the three of us are getting box 13, but maybe they ran out of some of the stuff? Let us know what you did end up getting when you have time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 So this is the box that I got: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2013/april-2013-bb40

 
It's definitely not a bad box but I was SO looking forward to the CC cream and the beauty protector in box 13  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
 
[SIZE=1em]Should I still email BB?  [/SIZE]


----------



## msdollfaced (Apr 11, 2013)

Hey lovelies, I'm not sure if someone answered already but are there any BB promo codes floating around other than the two for the Benefit mascara and bamboo cutlery? I'm dying to pick up the Youngblood mattifier with my points!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box in my second account is heavy! Never had a box that big! .8830 oz!


 Wow I wonder what you are getting!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey lovelies, I'm not sure if someone answered already but are there any BB promo codes floating around other than the two for the Benefit mascara and bamboo cutlery? I'm dying to pick up the Youngblood mattifier with my points!


 From experience, I usually don't see BB promo codes show up until the middle/end of the month.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got 2 teabags!  Since it is super windy and chilly tonight I am going to use my Keurig for my hot water and try the tea!  I am not sure how I feel about the SuperGoop.  I don't like the name lol.  Goop just sounds so gross!  If you can't try it, bring it to the trade if you can make it!


 Which flavors did you get?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll take two. One tonight and one tomorrow in the sunlight, if we have any - it's supposed to rain.


 Yay! Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> wanna trade weather? I hate this heat -.-'


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! I'm super excited for this box! Mine's not slated to arrive until the 16th, though, and I am not patient lol.


 I have to wait about a month for mine and that's not easy when I  see all these pics of everyone getting their boxes. I want my toys too lol.


----------



## JessP (Apr 11, 2013)

> Ugh! I have to wait about a month for mine and that's not easy when IÂ  see all these pics of everyone getting their boxes. I want my toys too lol.


Ohh that's right! I think I remember reading you're in Germany?


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Would you take pics of the polish?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ohh that's right! I think I remember reading you're in Germany?


 Yes, so I pretty much get  everything super late.  My February BB came in about two weeks so I hope its the same with this one. For some reason my BBs take forever to get here but if I order anything from their store it comes in one to two weeks. They should just let my box hitch a ride with my order lol.


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 11, 2013)

The Mirenesse is also a cheek stain (not sure if anyone else mentioned it) This is Quick Kiss as a gloss and stain


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So pretty!


----------



## lovepink (Apr 11, 2013)

My tea flavors are: Sweet Love-exquisite spicy blend and Euphoria-roasted mate, chocolate and orange!  I am going to try Euphoria tonight!  It is windy and chilly here tonight! (spelling is taken from the packaging)



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Which flavors did you get?


----------



## msdollfaced (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That looks fantastic on you! Very pretty


----------



## msdollfaced (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> From experience, I usually don't see BB promo codes show up until the middle/end of the month.


 Ahh okay, thank you!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh man, the pick twos have changed already! I just did all my reviews from my box that I got today, and had planned to use my points for the Juice Beauty clear skin kit, and get the pick two with the Zoya polish, but it's gone already. So isn't the one with the Jouer gloss. Grrr. I didn't realize the pick twos changed so often! I'll be sitting on my points for a bit, and hoping they add some new ones soon.


----------



## Soxi (Apr 12, 2013)

I received my box today, I think it's box 15. I'm fairly happy with it, I'll definitely use everything.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Apr 12, 2013)

> My tea flavors are: Sweet Love-exquisite spicy blend and Euphoria-roasted mate, chocolate and orange! Â I am going to try Euphoria tonight! Â It is windy and chilly here tonight! (spelling is taken from the packaging)


 Sweet Love is one of my favorites!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tea flavors are: Sweet Love-exquisite spicy blend and Euphoria-roasted mate, chocolate and orange!  I am going to try Euphoria tonight!  It is windy and chilly here tonight! (spelling is taken from the packaging)


 Thanks for letting me know, they sound yummy. It is cold here too I am so ready for spring.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up!  I will let you know what I think!



> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sweet Love is one of my favorites!


 I better go turn on the Keurig so it can heat up the water!  I guess using "chilly" here is not the most accurate.  It is like 57 which anywhere else is not cold and when I lived in the midwest was "shorts" weather but since I have moved to CA my idea of "cold" has changed.  Anything below 60 is "cold."  And I know how lucky I am and how spolied and how I should not complain!  I went home to MO in March and to prove I could still "handle" the cold I walked around with no coat (wore a sweater and layers) in 34 degree weather!  Lol I'm hardcore!



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for letting me know, they sound yummy. It is cold here too I am so ready for spring.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh man, the pick twos have changed already! I just did all my reviews from my box that I got today, and had planned to use my points for the Juice Beauty clear skin kit, and get the pick two with the Zoya polish, but it's gone already. So isn't the one with the Jouer gloss. Grrr. I didn't realize the pick twos changed so often! I'll be sitting on my points for a bit, and hoping they add some new ones soon.


 They don't usually change so quickly, but they didn't have any for quite a while, and I think a lot of people sat on orders waiting for them to come back, plus there are a *lot* of new things in the store that just scream, "Buy me!"  I know I'm very close to heeding that call.  I'm pretty much just waiting for a decent pick-two to come back around.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 12, 2013)

A wee cuppa tea!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Soxi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This is what I'm getting! Thanks for posting a picture...even more excited now that I can see the sizes of everything!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 12, 2013)

On the men and makeup topic, the bf is fool proof reading a post and read:" brown smokey", he says it sounds like something Roger(American Dad) would say. Also used it on a phrase: "I ain't doing no brown smokey up in her, I just had my nails did" I laughed so hard! He said it sounded like it would be something like: a rusty trombone, a hot Carl with a glass bottom boat ride or a cleveland steamer. All new concepts for me... Google is your friend, sex related concepts. Do not do an image search, it might be nasty for some, I looked it up on Urban Dictionary  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hiheather (Apr 12, 2013)

> On the men and makeup topic, the bf is fool proof reading a post and read:" brown smokey", he says it sounds like something Roger(American Dad) would say. Also used it on a phrase: "I ain't doing no brown smokey up in her, I just had my nails did" I laughed so hard! He said it sounded like it would be something like: a rusty trombone, a hot Carl with a glass bottom boat ride or a cleveland steamer. All new concepts for me... Google is your friend, sex related concepts.


 Bahaha! I will now forever related brown smokey eyes with a Cleveland steamer! I also can't stop laughing at that.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bahaha! I will now forever related brown smokey eyes with a Cleveland steamer! I also can't stop laughing at that.


 lmao it was so good, I had to share it! XD


----------



## SamAsh (Apr 12, 2013)

I really want that home box they just put out, but I also don't want to pay $5 shipping! Grrrr!


----------



## hiheather (Apr 12, 2013)

I keep picturing Roger saying he wants to brown smokey with a girl and its just one of the funniest things I've heard in awhile. Btw all Roger references are simply amazing to me.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I keep picturing Roger saying he wants to brown smokey with a girl and its just one of the funniest things I've heard in awhile.
> 
> Btw all Roger references are simply amazing to me.


 lmao exactly what he was going for lol I love Roger too, he's an amazing character XD


----------



## Mandy Kane (Apr 12, 2013)

weird. my box is updated on birchbox, but i still haven't gotten a 'your box has shipped' email. Oh well- i'm super excited!!! 

I had the JR Watkins cuticle salve in my cart when i made a points order and put it back so I'm SO excited i'm getting that! I'm really excited about everything else too- i have the sample of nexxus from their facebook page or whatever and it smells great so i'm even looking forward to that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 






 


J.R. Watkins Hand &amp; Cuticle Salve
Ships Free



Kiehl's Powerful-Strength Line-Reducing Concentrate
 



NexxusÂ® Youth Renewalâ„¢ Rejuvenating Elixir
Ships Free



Mirenesse Glossy Kiss
Ships Free



Simple Revitalizing Eye Roll-on


----------



## msdollfaced (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On the men and makeup topic, the bf is fool proof reading a post and read:" brown smokey", he says it sounds like something Roger(American Dad) would say. Also used it on a phrase: "I ain't doing no brown smokey up in her, I just had my nails did" I laughed so hard! He said it sounded like it would be something like: a rusty trombone, a hot Carl with a glass bottom boat ride or a cleveland steamer. All new concepts for me... Google is your friend, sex related concepts.


 What has been seen, cannot be unseen lol


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What has been seen, cannot be unseen lol


 I warned you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkimouse (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Saw this on the Birchbox home page before I logged in - do they always put a blurb on the home page about signing up before a certain date to get the current month's box? I don't think I've seen that before.


 The only problem I have with this is I tried to "sign up" for another box on a different email and I was wait listed so I emailed them and they were like the wait list is 4 week so I doubt you will get the April box.  Does any one know if I gift myself a subscription will I get an April box because it is special or a welcome box?  

My Box sucked this month all of the boxes I really wanted had some thing I had already received in them so there wasn't many boxes I could have gotten.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The only problem I have with this is I tried to "sign up" for another box on a different email and I was wait listed so I emailed them and they were like the wait list is 4 week so I doubt you will get the April box.  Does any one know if I gift myself a subscription will I get an April box because it is special or a welcome box?
> 
> My Box sucked this month all of the boxes I really wanted had some thing I had already received in them so there wasn't many boxes I could have gotten.


 If you gift yourself a sub, I believe the first one you get is the welcome box, and you run the risk of getting things you've gotten before. I just signed up with a second email and I was only on the waitlist for two weeks, so you *might* get lucky!


----------



## KayEss (Apr 12, 2013)

I just got box 1 today.

I LOVE the Folle de Joie perfume. I might actually have to splurge on a full size bottle. I also am pleasantly surprised by the Miranesse. And even if it's a "Birchbox Find" I am totally addicted to the Simple Eye Roll-On. Feels fantastic!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you get it for free? BB points?


 Yes, I used 400 points for all of that.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Apr 12, 2013)

> A wee cuppa tea!


 I love Euphoria!! I must put in an order while its free shipping!


----------



## gemstone (Apr 12, 2013)

So my home box shipped this morning, but the email said they were using newsgistics? Has anyone ever had package sent by them from bb before? (I know glossybox uses them and that it is horrible)


----------



## mwcw (Apr 12, 2013)

still no updates on my tracking number... :/


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mwcw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> still no updates on my tracking number... :/


 same here and my friend who lives a few miles from me got her box yesterday.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Apr 12, 2013)

Sooo sad! Shipping has not updated yet and when I tried to make an order the best pick two's are sold out already..boo.


----------



## beautybrit (Apr 12, 2013)

It seems like none of the people getting the 'youngblood' product actually got their box yet...? I want to know how big/small it is!!


----------



## mks8372 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really want that home box they just put out, but I also don't want to pay $5 shipping! Grrrr!


Add a bag of the macaroons (they are $5 and qualify the order for free shipping)!!

Edit: I think the code bbshop still works for free shipping too if you don't want to add something to get free ship.

I am also waiting on a box with the mattifyer (#38 I think) and haven't received a shipping notice email but it did update today finally,  its still in Jersey as of this morning.


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 12, 2013)

Does anyone know of any promo codes like the 20% or 15% of your purchase?


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautybrit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It seems like none of the people getting the 'youngblood' product actually got their box yet...? I want to know how big/small it is!!


 My estimated delivery date is next Wednesday.  The sample size has been mentioned quite a few times in this thread - it's 0.05oz, 1/5th the size of the full-size product.

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone know of any promo codes like the 20% or 15% of your purchase?
There's a thread just for Birchbox promo codes.  I think someone said earlier that the codes usually start working after the middle of the month...?


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 12, 2013)

Looks like I'm on track for Monday for my box. Was hoping it would get here earlier than projected, but it is in Auburn now, so I'm sure it won't get here today or tomorrow.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That looks AMAZING!  And you are gorgeous!


----------



## JamieO (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm beginning to think no one else anywhere is getting box 24 but me! My shipping hasn't updated yet, so I really hope my contents don't change or something before my tracking updates! I like my box!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Apr 12, 2013)

My shipping (for box 4 with the mattifier) also has not updated yet and it's been like 3 days. Ohh please don't change my box contents BB!


----------



## goldenmeans (Apr 12, 2013)

[SIZE=medium]Iâ€™m loving four out of five items in my box- I got 37 for reference;[/SIZE]


[SIZE=medium]The Caudalie smells amazing and really, really familiar. Does it remind anyone else of anything? Maybe a soap or shampoo, probably from the mid 90s, b/c itâ€™s reminding me of summer when I was a kid.[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=medium]The Nexus hair oil or whatever it is smells great and look the frizz out of my hair- a feat since itâ€™s raining.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Love the nail polish color, I got the bright coral one. I havenâ€™t tried it yet, but it will be my manicure for next week.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]I also really like the eye roller, it will be great now that allergy season is in full swing.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]I do not like the shave cream, it smells like cheap candy and feels really sticky. Ick. [/SIZE]


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My shipping (for box 4 with the mattifier) also has not updated yet and it's been like 3 days. Ohh please don't change my box contents BB!


 I'm feeling the same way! I received an email four days ago alerting me that my box (# 3) had shipped, but there is still no shipment information when I click the link :/


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 12, 2013)

hmmmmm i've had my tracking since the 9th and it still hasn't updated. and i swore i got an email saying it shipped yesterday but when i went through my email to find it, i couldn't. i haven't seen anyone with box 28 post that they've received it yet so maybe it hasn't actually shipped yet.


----------



## mwcw (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My shipping (for box 4 with the mattifier) also has not updated yet and it's been like 3 days. Ohh please don't change my box contents BB!


 I'm also getting box 4, but no updates either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SamAsh (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Add a bag of the macaroons (they are $5 and qualify the order for free shipping)!!
> ...


 Genius! I added the macaroons and used $20 worth of points. Excited!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beeyutifull (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mwcw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm also getting box 4, but no updates either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Uh oh- that's not a good sign. Wonder what could be holding it up.


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 12, 2013)

For some weird reason, I always get BB thru Postal service. This time, no. I'm getting it thru UPS. According to the tracking info. on UPS website stated that it was accepted into this location that is about 15 mins away from me on April 9th. Project delivery date was April 11th. Nope, I never got my BB yesterday. It said that it's currently transit (possiblity transferring to Post office) right at this point. Does it really take 2 days from this city to my destination, even though, it's only 15 mins away? I'm hesistant whether if I should call or not.. I wanna enjoy my BB!!!


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 12, 2013)

I've been on a birchbox break for a whole and resigned when I got the email about the Women's Health box. I'm glad I did! I'm very pleased with what I'm getting! From memory I'm getting the super goop cc cream, Kiehls line serum, nexxus hair stuff, a body wash, and something else I can't remember but I will use everything!


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That looks AMAZING!  And you are gorgeous!





> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So pretty!





> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That looks fantastic on you! Very pretty


 Thanks guys!  The cheek stain didn't show so much in this picture b/c it's crappy lighting and a crappy iPhone camera.. But thanks so much for the nice words  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Apr 12, 2013)

> For some weird reason, I always get BB thru Postal service. This time, no. I'm getting it thru UPS. According to the tracking info. on UPS website stated that it was accepted into this location that is about 15 mins away from me on April 9th. Project delivery date was April 11th. Nope, I never got my BB yesterday. It said that it's currently transit (possiblity transferring to Post office) right at this point. Does it really take 2 days from this city to my destination, even though, it's only 15 mins away? I'm hesistant whether if I should call or not.. I wanna enjoy my BB!!!Â


 Birchbox uses UPS mail innovations. So UPS takes your box to a hub near your house, and then the postal service actually delivers it to your door.


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For some weird reason, I always get BB thru Postal service. This time, no. I'm getting it thru UPS. According to the tracking info. on UPS website stated that it was accepted into this location that is about 15 mins away from me on April 9th. Project delivery date was April 11th. Nope, I never got my BB yesterday. It said that it's currently transit (possiblity transferring to Post office) right at this point. Does it really take 2 days from this city to my destination, even though, it's only 15 mins away? I'm hesistant whether if I should call or not.. I wanna enjoy my BB!!!


 I figured it out, apparently, UPS gave me the USPS tracking info, so copied/pasted it on USPS tracking website. Now, it was received at 3 30 AM today at my city's post office meaning that I will get it TODAY!!! This is the first BB arriving one day late..


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox uses UPS mail innovations. So UPS takes your box to a hub near your house, and then the postal service actually delivers it to your door.


But first it likes to sit at the final hub for days like mine currently doing.


----------



## Moonittude (Apr 12, 2013)

You guys, I woke up with some small hives on my hands. I think I am allergic to the LaRocca cream. I went through everything I did and ate yesterday, trying to come up with some other explanation, but there isn't one. I'm so sad about it, because I really love it. But the good news, is that this lotion is pretty natural and doesn't have all that many ingredients, so I may be able to narrow down what I am allergic to.

About birchbox returns, are they going to give me back the points I spent?


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My shipping (for box 4 with the mattifier) also has not updated yet and it's been like 3 days. Ohh please don't change my box contents BB!


 im getting the same box - mine finally shows updated today.


----------



## Brainwall (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So this is the box that I got: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2013/april-2013-bb40
> 
> ...


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 12, 2013)

> I really want that home box they just put out, but I also don't want to pay $5 shipping! Grrrr!


 Use code bbshop and see if that takes off the shipping


----------



## tasertag (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Would you take pics of the polish?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Photos as requested. I apologize for the poor clean up, it was late and my apartment was pretty dark last night.

The polish applied matte (left). It took two coats to get it even. I'm not sure that I like the formula. It was a little thick in my opinion and started drying a little too fast so it started clumping (see middle finger). I didn't think I paint my nails that slowly.On the bottom is a picture of my nails indoors. On the right is a picture of my nails outdoors.

I had Poppy. The Red Wing website says Poppy is scented..it smelled like polish to me.

I took a video but I don't want to put it on YouTube to put here. The color changes pretty fast, about 10 seconds.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You guys, I woke up with some small hives on my hands. I think I am allergic to the LaRocca cream. I went through everything I did and ate yesterday, trying to come up with some other explanation, but there isn't one. I'm so sad about it, because I really love it. But the good news, is that this lotion is pretty natural and doesn't have all that many ingredients, so I may be able to narrow down what I am allergic to.
> 
> About birchbox returns, are they going to give me back the points I spent?


 Yep! They'll give you back the points and the money spent in the same amounts you used to purchase. If that's the only thing you bought, it should be a pretty easy return. If it's not the only thing you bought, they have a calculation they do that decides how much cash and points you get back for that one item, though it still should equal the price of the item in the end.


----------



## JamieO (Apr 12, 2013)

Wow! I honestly wondered how well the color changing worked, but it's pretty cool!


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Brainwall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah there are some nice things in there, but I get what you are saying about the CC and beauty protector! I would be disappointed as well. I think you should at least let them know. It might be a glitch or something. The worst that can happen is nothing, but who knows? They might give you some extra points or a free box, etc.... Because something definitely got messed up on their end!


 Yeah, I went ahead and emailed them and let them know how I was really excited about those items in particular.  We'll see what they say, hopefully I can sample them later or something!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You guys, I woke up with some small hives on my hands. I think I am allergic to the LaRocca cream. I went through everything I did and ate yesterday, trying to come up with some other explanation, but there isn't one. I'm so sad about it, because I really love it. But the good news, is that this lotion is pretty natural and doesn't have all that many ingredients, so I may be able to narrow down what I am allergic to.
> 
> About birchbox returns, are they going to give me back the points I spent?


 aww that's such a shame! I've never returned anything to BB so I can't answer your question, but I hope they do give you the points back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I took a video but I don't want to put it on YouTube to put here. The color changes pretty fast, about 10 seconds.


 You can make videos private and/or unsearchable on YT


----------



## catipa (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Photos as requested. I apologize for the poor clean up, it was late and my apartment was pretty dark last night.
> ...


Looks great, I did not get the polish in my box, but I did order it in that exact same color.  Thanks!!!


----------



## BrooklynGal (Apr 12, 2013)

Here is my box:  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2013/april-2013-bb22

 
I only got one macaroon in my package, but I've already had those before via ConsciousBox.  Looking forward to trying the moisturizer, Nexxus elixir, and the eye cream.  I am a little disappointed in Supergoop! sample sizes, but all in all a pretty good box.
 
I am not a nail polish person (I travel a lot so it's easier to get them done).


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Apr 12, 2013)

I gave in and bought the YoungBlood....I doubt anyone who gets it is gonna wanna trade it...So hopefully it works out!!!!

I went to sample my items yesterday and my Le Face eye cream lid had a crack and leaked all over everything.  I lost half of the eye cream and the box and my women's health card are all oil stained and ycky now, but nothing is really destroyed.  I let BB know, and they are sending me a replacement box.  She said that it may not be the same box though.  That was really nice of them and obvioulsy I hope i DON't get the same box.  Knowing my luck, I will get the YoungBlood in my new box and I won't like it, or I won't have a need for the full size I just bought


----------



## Soxi (Apr 12, 2013)

> This is what I'm getting! Thanks for posting a picture...even more excited now that I can see the sizes of everything!


 No problem. I hope you get your box soon!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Photos as requested. I apologize for the poor clean up, it was late and my apartment was pretty dark last night.
> ...


 Thank you for the pictures  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's a pretty shade, not to die for, but pretty ^^ and that's cool how fast it changes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also this doesn't look messy to me at all


----------



## beautybrit (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm feeling the same way! I received an email four days ago alerting me that my box (# 3) had shipped, but there is still no shipment information when I click the link :/


 SAME HERE! How weird!


----------



## Moonittude (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep! They'll give you back the points and the money spent in the same amounts you used to purchase. If that's the only thing you bought, it should be a pretty easy return. If it's not the only thing you bought, they have a calculation they do that decides how much cash and points you get back for that one item, though it still should equal the price of the item in the end.


Oh good. The only other thing I bought was a nail file, that I can also return. Still sad about the cream, though. I thought I had found my HG body lotion.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh good. The only other thing I bought was a nail file, that I can also return. Still sad about the cream, though. I thought I had found my HG body lotion.


 So sorry I know yesterday you were very excited about the cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tasertag (Apr 12, 2013)

> You can make videos private and/or unsearchable on YT


 I didn't know that!! I'll try to post it later. My work computer doesn't like YT.


----------



## BisousDarling (Apr 12, 2013)

I just want my shipping info to become active on the UPS site. Or, it could be like previous months where it never updates and my box just shows up....


----------



## tasertag (Apr 12, 2013)

> I added part of my box to my trade list-- see below.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I got this box too and I love this box. I was also disappointed with the eye cream sample but I think the full size is pretty small at only 0.5oz so it makes sense that the sample is itty bitty. But it should still last me a while.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Apr 12, 2013)

URGH box was out for delivery at 7:30 a.m. yesterday and now it just says no updated delivery info.  WTF.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  What the hell does this mean?  And I did get mail delivered yesterday, just not my damn Birchbox!


----------



## guenivere (Apr 12, 2013)

I got that orange Mirenesse Glossy Kiss lip thing... good lord, why did they send out that color? Orange is very specific to skin tones and mine says YUCK! I already used it (cos it looks red until you smear the clown makeup on) so it'll have to get tossed in the bin. Very disappointed.


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 12, 2013)

Just used my first 100 points ever to get the color changing polish in "Groupie".. SO EXCITED.. I swear.. I'll save them next time..


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *guenivere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got that orange Mirenesse Glossy Kiss lip thing... good lord, why did they send out that color? Orange is very specific to skin tones and mine says YUCK! I already used it (cos it looks red until you smear the clown makeup on) so it'll have to get tossed in the bin. Very disappointed.


 Which one is the orange?


----------



## PR Rosebud (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautybrit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It seems like none of the people getting the 'youngblood' product actually got their box yet...? I want to know how big/small it is!!


 I'm getting the Youngblood product in my box. It says shipped on the 9th but no updates since then. I contacted BB and they said to give it until Mon.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just want my shipping info to become active on the UPS site. Or, it could be like previous months where it never updates and my box just shows up....


 Ditto.  Grrrr.


----------



## stefsteranne (Apr 12, 2013)

Has anyone gotten this one: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/april-2013/april-2013-bb24?  That's the one I'm supposed to get and I've read reviews on the Mirenesse Glossy Kiss and I'm so worried the color is going to be garish! 

If you've gotten this box, can you share what colors you've received?

Thanks! =D


----------



## MissMonica (Apr 12, 2013)

I got the Mirenesse in the bright red color and I'm head over heels in love!  I got it yesterday and wore it last night and again to work today.  I'm a fair-skinned blond and red lipstick usually makes me look a little like a kid trying on her mom's makeup -- but this doesn't at all.  It's quite moistuizing as well -- and if it's not enough moisture for you, I put blistex over the top and it doesn't glop at all. 

Picture below -- but don't judge my kissy face.  My fiancee and I like to joke about how the Kardashians never take pictures without the kissy face, so I took this to send to him last night.  This is not my normal picture face, I swear.


----------



## beautynewbie (Apr 12, 2013)

> If you gift yourself a sub, I believe the first one you get is the welcome box, and you run the risk of getting things you've gotten before. I just signed up with a second email and I was only on the waitlist for two weeks, so you *might* get lucky!


 I can verify this since I have an extra account that i get gift subs for every few months. I got a repeat of the vasanti in a welcome box (which I didn't mind at all ) and to my surprise they sent an email apologizing and letting me know they had credited me 100 points for the repeat!


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 12, 2013)

See this is what I am wondering.  Considering Birchbox doesn't actually list a bright red, is the color that we think is red (Quick Kiss) actually orange?  It shows really red on me.  Not a fire engine red.. but def. more red than orange.


----------



## gemstone (Apr 12, 2013)

> I can verify this since I have an extra account that i get gift subs for every few months. I got a repeat of the vasanti in a welcome box (which I didn't mind at all ) and to my surprise they sent an email apologizing and letting me know they had credited me 100 points for the repeat!


 I think she was referring to opening a second account.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 12, 2013)

Love it!  The color looks great on you.  



> Originally Posted by *MissMonica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the Mirenesse in the bright red color and I'm head over heels in love!  I got it yesterday and wore it last night and again to work today.  I'm a fair-skinned blond and red lipstick usually makes me look a little like a kid trying on her mom's makeup -- but this doesn't at all.  It's quite moistuizing as well -- and if it's not enough moisture for you, I put blistex over the top and it doesn't glop at all.
> 
> Picture below -- but don't judge my kissy face.  My fiancee and I like to joke about how the Kardashians never take pictures without the kissy face, so I took this to send to him last night.  This is not my normal picture face, I swear.


----------



## Glitterazzi (Apr 12, 2013)

Does anyone know if they shipped out any color of lipstain other than the orange?  I'm getting box #2 and I never get any color cosmetics unless they're so sheer they don't show up.  I was looking forward to finally getting something with some pigment in it, but orange looks horrible on me.


----------



## gemstone (Apr 12, 2013)

Y



> Does anyone know if they shipped out any color of lipstain other than the orange?Â  I'm getting box #2 and I never get any color cosmetics unless they're so sheer they don't show up.Â  I was looking forward to finally getting something with some pigment in it, but orange looks horrible on me.


 This has been addressed several times at this point, but we know for sure they have at least sent out a red and a coral as well.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Y
> 
> This has been addressed several times at this point, but we know for sure they have at least sent out a red and a coral as well.


 If anyone has gotten the coral can you please post a pic of a swatch and/or you wearing it?  I can't find a swatch of it online, and it sounds perfect for spring! 






ETA:  MissMonica, the red looks beautiful on you!


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm so bummed. I just got my box and I didn't get any of the Yes to Cucumbers wipes, even though according to my online page I should have. Ok I may sound lame, but I love those things and I was so excited about them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Glitterazzi (Apr 12, 2013)

Thank you.  I read back several pages but didn't see it addressed other than a few people saying what they got.


----------



## Glitterazzi (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Y
> 
> This has been addressed several times at this point, but we know for sure they have at least sent out a red and a coral as well.


Thank you.  I saw where people posted the color they got but not whether there were other colors coming.


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 12, 2013)

> I'm so bummed. I just got my box and I didn't get any of the Yes to Cucumbers wipes, even though according to my online page I should have. Ok I may sound lame, but I love those things and I was so excited about them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Call or send them an email.. Email can take a few days.. If they have more, they will send it to you. If not, they will give you some points.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bwgraham (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Glitterazzi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if they shipped out any color of lipstain other than the orange?  I'm getting box #2 and I never get any color cosmetics unless they're so sheer they don't show up.  I was looking forward to finally getting something with some pigment in it, but orange looks horrible on me.


 


> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> See this is what I am wondering.  Considering Birchbox doesn't actually list a bright red, is the color that we think is red (Quick Kiss) actually orange?  It shows really red on me.  Not a fire engine red.. but def. more red than orange.


 my quick kiss is definitely more orange on me then red.   i am still trying to like it lol... 

and i think we seen three colors so far: my mirenesse is quick kiss. It is on the orange-ish side (to me anyway) also i also seen a color in perfect kiss: coral and flirty kiss: red color so three colors so far...


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've been on a birchbox break for a whole and resigned when I got the email about the Women's Health box. I'm glad I did! I'm very pleased with what I'm getting!
> 
> From memory I'm getting the super goop cc cream, Kiehls line serum, nexxus hair stuff, a body wash, and something else I can't remember but I will use everything!


 Was the last item the Simple eye roller? If so, we're box twins! I used that CC cream yesterday...  it is AMAZEBALLS!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 12, 2013)

I got tired of the FB complainers about the Mirenesse (seriously FB ppl?  Clown makeup?) that I posted my pic wearing the Quick Kiss on their page.

(This is in no way a slam on anyone here posting about it... we say things like "I'm not sure, but I'll try it!".... they say things like "Fire the editor that picked that color"... because OF COURSE the fact that this chick didn't like one sample means that someone should lose their job... 



)


----------



## sbeam36 (Apr 12, 2013)

I had a box weight of .887 and my box was awesome! Loved it! I'm not sure if anyone else posted with that box weight? I'm not sure how to do a spoiler on a mobile phone so I won't post what I got until I can figure that out.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Glitterazzi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you.  I saw where people posted the color they got but not whether there were other colors coming.


 ^^;; that comment was probably a little harsh, but there's actually a search option at the top of the page (above post a reply, and third option in the row unread posts / (un)subscribe / search this post.)

As far as we can tell, there are supposedly two colours being passed around, but because of the weird packaging of the product, we can't figure out if there's actually one colour that looks different on people or if there are two colours.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got tired of the FB complainers about the Mirenesse (seriously FB ppl?  Clown makeup?) that I posted my pic wearing the Quick Kiss on their page.
> 
> ...


 Yeah most of those FB people need to go stick it where the sun don't shine.  People who think MUT is negative should just look there.  I LOVE the Mirenesse, personally.

Also some of them are so entitled that they seriously think that BB should send them a new color instead to 'keep their business'.  Are you serious????  They don't guarantee you'll love the color, give me a break.

Ok done now.


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's actually a very good deal if you're genuinely interested in trying their products, because any other time their products are really expensive and the shipping from australia is pricey too. If you're just trying to hoard a bunch of products for the hell of it...yes not so much worth it.
> 
> In all my years on the internet I've never seen a company just give away 6 full sized makeup products with paying a dime, it's always going to cost something somewhere. They made it pretty clear on their site that you pay S&amp;H for each item.


I agree! Thank you SO MUCH for letting us know about it.

I just purchased 5 "free" items...- 4 lipglosses and the heated eyelash curler, then I paid $26 for the Mystery Gift with 5 surprise products inside!

Again, thank you. Do you know if we can place more than one order?


----------



## jkwynn (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My shipping (for box 4 with the mattifier) also has not updated yet and it's been like 3 days. Ohh please don't change my box contents BB!





> Originally Posted by *beautybrit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It seems like none of the people getting the 'youngblood' product actually got their box yet...? I want to know how big/small it is!!





> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hmmmmm i've had my tracking since the 9th and it still hasn't updated. and i swore i got an email saying it shipped yesterday but when i went through my email to find it, i couldn't. i haven't seen anyone with box 28 post that they've received it yet so maybe it hasn't actually shipped yet.


 Same for me - have had a tracking number for quite a while, but it never updated and still hasn't.  It's box 38, but it does have the Youngblood in it.  

I wouldnt mind if they had to switch it as long as they switch it to one with an eyeshadow pencil, lol.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got tired of the FB complainers about the Mirenesse (seriously FB ppl?  Clown makeup?) that I posted my pic wearing the Quick Kiss on their page.
> 
> ...


 people on BB's FB wall are super dumb. I dont' mean it meanly (Except I do) but how can you read the Women's Health card and think that they're charging you? Clearly you have to not be able to read to do that :|||


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really want that home box they just put out, but I also don't want to pay $5 shipping! Grrrr!


I bought the home box and add the Hail Merry gluten free macaroons to the order.

They are $5 and qualify for free shipping.

Plus they are DELICIOUS!!!!!!


----------



## gemstone (Apr 12, 2013)

> I got tired of the FB complainers about the Mirenesse (seriously FB ppl? Â Clown makeup?) that I posted my pic wearing the Quick Kiss on their page. (This is in no way a slam on anyone here posting about it... we say things like "I'm not sure, but I'll try it!".... they say things like "Fire the editor that picked that color"... because OF COURSE the fact that this chick didn't like one sample means that someone should lose their job...Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 All of the controversy of the orange is hilarious to me, especially because of how huge orange lipstick has been the past few years. I have one from makeup forever, and even though its bright/true orange in the tube it looks totally normal on me. Edit: double hilarious as their wall is full of insults towards anyone who would wear orange lipstick, yet people FLIPPED when bb posted the video about makeup pet peeves, accusing them of being judgmental and encouraging bad behavior. Wut


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All of the controversy of the orange is hilarious to me, especially because of how huge orange lipstick has been the past few years. I have one from makeup forever, and even though its bright/true orange in the tube it looks totally normal on me.
> 
> Edit: double hilarious as their wall is full of insults towards anyone who would wear orange lipstick, yet people FLIPPED when bb posted the video about makeup pet peeves, accusing them of being judgmental and encouraging bad behavior. Wut


 It was definitely the "how can you think ANYONE would actually wear this crap?" comments that made me annoyed enough to be like "ME.  I WOULD. AND I ROCKED IT." (you know, but in a nice way!)


----------



## ashleyanner (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It was definitely the "how can you think ANYONE would actually wear this crap?" comments that made me annoyed enough to be like "ME.  I WOULD. AND I ROCKED IT." (you know, but in a nice way!)


 I have a Revlon one that leans towards the orange side...I love wearing it!  People don't need to be so scared of makeup...it does come off.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 12, 2013)

Hellllooo BirchBox, 

My friend lives 2.5 miles from me and got her box yesterday, my tracking isn't even showing up/tracking/updating.  

WHAT IS THE DEAL??


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All of the controversy of the orange is hilarious to me, especially because of how huge orange lipstick has been the past few years. I have one from makeup forever, and even though its bright/true orange in the tube it looks totally normal on me.
> 
> Edit: double hilarious as their wall is full of insults towards anyone who would wear orange lipstick, yet people FLIPPED when bb posted the video about makeup pet peeves, accusing them of being judgmental and encouraging bad behavior. Wut


 mhm exactly what I think... it's like what's wrong with orange? Also bb wall was not the only place where someone said orange lipstick was clown makeup....

And I never saw that video


----------



## Lainy (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm disappointed with the super goop anti-aging eye cream sample size..... there's hardly anything in the tiny bottle!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The nail polish is pretty awesome. I put it on as soon as I got it and went outside. haha. I got the color Poppy.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a Revlon one that leans towards the orange side...I love wearing it!  People don't need to be so scared of makeup...it does come off.


 Ha!  These must be the same gals that cry over getting a quarter of an inch too much trimmed at the salon.  Because ya know hair doesn't grow back...ever!


----------



## gemstone (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It was definitely the "how can you think ANYONE would actually wear this crap?" comments that made me annoyed enough to be like "ME.  I WOULD. AND I ROCKED IT." (you know, but in a nice way!)


 I know!  The funny thing is, the last three summers I've worn it all the time and people don't ever even think about it. Glamour ran an article about orange lipstick/cream blush in like 2009 or 2010, and when I saw it I immediately went yes!  This!


----------



## Meahlea (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a Revlon one that leans towards the orange side...I love wearing it!  *People don't need to be so scared of makeup...it does come off.*


 I love you. I need to tell my boyfriend this the next time he looks at me like I'm nuts when I go in the bathroom for hours to play art time.


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 12, 2013)

This is me with Mirenesse in Perfect Kiss: Excuse the no-makeup skin!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know!  The funny thing is, the last three summers I've worn it all the time and people don't ever even think about it. Glamour ran an article about orange lipstick/cream blush in like 2009 or 2010, and when I saw it I immediately went yes!  This!


 It's hysterical how entitled people get!!  

I mean they do realize it's a sample box that basically set them back what amounts to 2 venti-late double expresso, with soy milk and a biscotti kind of pricing?

I'll probably un-sub after my one year with them, but I had such fun discovering stuff!!!!  I just have too large a stock-pile of products that when my box come I feel like it's just too much of a good thing, like having 2 slices of cheese cake in a role.


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I got box 11 and my Mirenesse is in cheeky kiss which is a medium neutral pink color.(I am awful at describing colors, lol)


----------



## JamieO (Apr 12, 2013)

Orange lips and makeup is SUPER on trend right now. Here's my thoughts on the Mirenesse (I haven't gotten mine yet but I can't wait): I have a feeling the orangey shade will look ridiculous on me. BUT, I felt that way about red too, until I tried the red Be a Bombshell gloss that Ipsy sent out, and I love it! No one should count anything out until they try it. Have we lost site of what BB is about? To TRY new things. I think there are people who see it as a way to build their makeup collection inexpensively, which it is not. Was it MagicalMom (I am waaaaay too lazy to go all the way back and find out, haha) who posted the pic with wearing the orange shade? I thought it looked great on her, and it definitely made me less afraid to get it, but bigger picture, she was unsure but she TRIED it, and it turned out that she looked amazing. Seriously I think there are people who just have a need in them to complain about trivial nonsense. I haven't even looked at the FB page but I can only imagine. THEY SENT ME ORANGE LIPSTICK! BURN DOWN THA BIRCHBOXERS. Or something like that.


----------



## JamieO (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is me with Mirenesse in Perfect Kiss: Excuse the no-makeup skin!


 Oh that's pretty! Looks really good on you! And you have great no makeup skin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Orange lips and makeup is SUPER on trend right now. Here's my thoughts on the Mirenesse (I haven't gotten mine yet but I can't wait): I have a feeling the orangey shade will look ridiculous on me. BUT, I felt that way about red too, until I tried the red Be a Bombshell gloss that Ipsy sent out, and I love it! No one should count anything out until they try it. Have we lost site of what BB is about? To TRY new things. I think there are people who see it as a way to build their makeup collection inexpensively, which it is not. Was it MagicalMom (I am waaaaay too lazy to go all the way back and find out, haha) who posted the pic with wearing the orange shade? I thought it looked great on her, and it definitely made me less afraid to get it, but bigger picture, she was unsure but she TRIED it, and it turned out that she looked amazing. Seriously I think there are people who just have a need in them to complain about trivial nonsense. I haven't even looked at the FB page but I can only imagine. THEY SENT ME ORANGE LIPSTICK! BURN DOWN THA BIRCHBOXERS. Or something like that.


 Yup, that was me!  I was very unsure about the Mirenesse, but I had the exact same experience with the Hot Mess BaB gloss from Ipsy!  (and THANK YOU for saying it looked good, by the way!)

And now I have a mental image of the FB haters in a mob, with pitchforks made of nude lipglosses, singing "Kill the Birchbox!" to the tune of "Kill the beast" from Beauty &amp; The Beast.... 







> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is me with Mirenesse in Perfect Kiss: Excuse the no-makeup skin!


 GORGEOOOOUUUUS!!!!


----------



## tulosai (Apr 12, 2013)

I just emailed Birchbox to Thank them for including the Mirenesse in my box, that's how much the FB wall aggravated me.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 12, 2013)

pretty! your no makeup skin is gorgeous!



> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is me with Mirenesse in Perfect Kiss: Excuse the no-makeup skin!


----------



## dressupthedog (Apr 12, 2013)

I saw someone post on the Birchbox FB that they were angry about the orange Mirenesse because they would never try it and the whole point of Birchbox is to try things you would want to try.... I facepalmed. So not the point. I need to remind myself to stay of that FB page.


----------



## astokes (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I saw someone post on the Birchbox FB that they were angry about the orange Mirenesse because they would never try it and the whole point of Birchbox is to try things you would want to try.... I facepalmed. So not the point. I need to remind myself to stay of that FB page.








Every time I read the FB comments I feel like I've opened the door to Complainers Anonymous and then I slowly back out of the room and shut the door. Lol


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 12, 2013)

> I got the Mirenesse in the bright red color and I'm head over heels in love!Â  I got it yesterday and wore itÂ last night and againÂ to work today.Â  I'm a fair-skinned blond and red lipstick usually makes me look a little like a kid trying on her mom's makeup -- but this doesn't at all.Â  It'sÂ quite moistuizing as well -- and if it's not enough moisture for you, I put blistex over the top and it doesn't glop at all.Â  Picture below -- but don't judge my kissy face.Â  My fiancee and I like to joke about how the Kardashians never take pictures without the kissy face, so I took this to send to him last night.Â  This is not my normal picture face, I swear.


 Gorgeous!!! I love the color blonde on you!! Is it natural or highlights? Or boliage? What color?? I have dirty blonde with low (golden blonde ) and highlights (bleached). As you can see my avatar picture well not so much :-/ now you're convincing me to buy THAT lipgloss! What color in red specifically??


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> people on BB's FB wall are super dumb. I dont' mean it meanly (Except I do) but how can you read the Women's Health card and think that they're charging you? Clearly you have to not be able to read to do that :|||


 It made me laugh. I even said somewhere on there that I didn't understand how anyone could complain about a free magazine sub or free money. It's silly. Although, if they are assuming they are going to somehow get charged, well... /facepalm

The one chick who made the clown makeup comment really rubbed me the wrong way. Then she rolled her eyes at a comment someone made. Nice attitude. I suggested she try trading for something she'd like better... the unwritten message being: rather than being unproductive and whining, why not be proactive and do something about it?

Oh, if I wrote what was actually rolling around in my head...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 12, 2013)

Someone on here called it clown makeup too...


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 12, 2013)

even better


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Orange lips and makeup is SUPER on trend right now. Here's my thoughts on the Mirenesse (I haven't gotten mine yet but I can't wait): I have a feeling the orangey shade will look ridiculous on me. BUT, I felt that way about red too, until I tried the red Be a Bombshell gloss that Ipsy sent out, and I love it! No one should count anything out until they try it. Have we lost site of what BB is about? To TRY new things. I think there are people who see it as a way to build their makeup collection inexpensively, which it is not. Was it MagicalMom (I am waaaaay too lazy to go all the way back and find out, haha) who posted the pic with wearing the orange shade? I thought it looked great on her, and it definitely made me less afraid to get it, but bigger picture, she was unsure but she TRIED it, and it turned out that she looked amazing. Seriously I think there are people who just have a need in them to complain about trivial nonsense. I haven't even looked at the FB page but I can only imagine. THEY SENT ME ORANGE LIPSTICK! BURN DOWN THA BIRCHBOXERS. Or something like that.


 This made me cackle! It reminded me of Milton in Office Space. I can see someone saying: If I get the orange lipstick, I'll set the building on fire. hehe

On their Make post someone accused them of fraud. Fraud. OMG, I DIDN'T GET WHAT I WANTED, THEY ARE STEALING MY MONEY. I need to stop looking at their fb page. It makes me angsty.

I agree about the whole trying new things idea. I live in the middle of nowhere. The nearest Sephora is over an hour away. There is no "trying stuff just for the sake of trying" for me. With BB, the stuff comes to me. I can try things I would never have access to, otherwise, and I love it! I'll admit, I am not a fan of orange. At all. However, if I were to receive the orange gloss, would I flip out and scream on the internet? No. I'd try it, see how it looks, and if it was hideous, I'd try layering it with other colors of gloss or whatever. Or just give it to someone, if I couldn't make it work. At least I could say I tried it and now I know what it looks like. Not the end of the world.


----------



## JamieO (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This made me cackle! It reminded me of Milton in Office Space. I can see someone saying: If I get the orange lipstick, I'll set the building on fire. hehe
> 
> ...


 Bah! Once I typed this it reminded me of Milton too. Or the Goobacks episode of South Park where the people yell, "THEY TOOK ER JERBS" and then they witch so much that they all just start saying HERP A DERP.


----------



## JamieO (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup, that was me!  I was very unsure about the Mirenesse, but I had the exact same experience with the Hot Mess BaB gloss from Ipsy!  (and THANK YOU for saying it looked good, by the way!)
> 
> ...


 You are very welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 12, 2013)

> This made me cackle! It reminded me of Milton in Office Space. I can see someone saying: If I get the orange lipstick, I'll set the building on fire. hehe On their Make post someone accused them of fraud. Fraud. OMG, I DIDN'T GET WHAT I WANTED, THEY ARE STEALING MY MONEY. I need to stop looking at their fb page. It makes me angsty. I agree about the whole trying new things idea. I live in the middle of nowhere. The nearest Sephora is over an hour away. There is no "trying stuff just for the sake of trying" for me. With BB, the stuff comes to me. I can try things I would never have access to, otherwise, and I love it! I'll admit, I am not a fan of orange. At all. However, if I were to receive the orange gloss, would I flip out and scream on the internet? No. I'd try it, see how it looks, and if it was hideous, I'd try layering it with other colors of gloss or whatever. Or just give it to someone, if I couldn't make it work. At least I could say I tried it and now I know what it looks like. Not the end of the world.Â


 Ditto except that I live in the suburbs and 10 mins away from dept stores and Sephora. Honestly, I love orange. I'm fair/medium (tan easily) with blonde/brown eyes. I even worn this, look how pretty that is?!


----------



## JamieO (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ditto except that I live in the suburbs and 10 mins away from dept stores and Sephora. Honestly, I love orange. I'm fair/medium (tan easily) with blonde/brown eyes. I even worn this, look how pretty that is?!


 That's pretty! I have a mild obsession with textured polishes right now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What brand is that? It looks good on you!


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh that's pretty! Looks really good on you! And you have great no makeup skin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup, that was me!  I was very unsure about the Mirenesse, but I had the exact same experience with the Hot Mess BaB gloss from Ipsy!  (and THANK YOU for saying it looked good, by the way!)
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> pretty! your no makeup skin is gorgeous!


 Thank you, you all are so sweet! The color is definitely growing on me!


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 12, 2013)

Zo



> That's pretty! I have a mild obsession with textured polishes right now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What brand is that? ItÂ looks good on you!


 Thank you and it's Zoya Pixie Dust Summer collection in Destiny. I also ordered the purple one. I like the Pixie Dust Summer collection better than Winter because when it's dried, colors looks more vibrant; not so dull. Base and top coat are not needed and required. It lasts long time. Trust me


----------



## SarahAlly01 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It made me laugh. I even said somewhere on there that I didn't understand how anyone could complain about a free magazine sub or free money. It's silly. Although, if they are assuming they are going to somehow get charged, well... /facepalm
> 
> ...


I saw that chick commenting multiple times about that damn orange lipstick! She obviously has way too much time on her hands. I don't know her but I don't like her. At all lol


----------



## TXSlainte (Apr 12, 2013)

My own 2 cents on the Mirenesse colors. 

I really think that the profile should come into play anytime color cosmetics are sent. Trendy profiles should get the trendy colors, such as orange. Classic would be the red, and natural would be the less colorful colors. My profile is set to natural, because that's what my look is. I love and wear makeup, but I'm definitely not into colors just because they're trendy. I'm all about the Urban Decay naked palettes, bronzer, and lip gloss. I got the red lipstick...while it looks great on some, it's just not a color I would ever wear. I got the green polish in my March box, and while I love the look of colorful, decorated, interesting polish on others, it's just not me. I'm comfortable with my look, and don't really feel the need to step out of my box. I like trying new things, but new things that suit me. I'm not angry that I got the red lipstick, just wishing that I got a more suitable color for me.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 12, 2013)

lmao bf opening bb box...brain fart when he got to the cuticle salve XD he's like: Oh mints!


----------



## JamieO (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Zo
> 
> Thank you and it's Zoya Pixie Dust Summer collection in Destiny. I also ordered the purple one. I like the Pixie Dust Summer collection better than Winter because when it's dried, colors looks more vibrant; not so dull. Base and top coat are not needed and required. It lasts long time. Trust me


 I need the Pixie Dust summer polishes!! I have Nyx and I really love it, but I haven't gotten any from the summer collection. Orange polish never looks right on me with my skin tone, but that's a really pretty color and you pull it off well! I really want Stevie and Liberty.


----------



## JamieO (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lmao bf opening bb box...brain fart when he got to the cuticle salve XD he's like: Oh mints!


 HA! Oh boys....


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lmao bf opening bb box...brain fart when he got to the cuticle salve XD he's like: Oh mints!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 12, 2013)

> Someone on here called it clown makeup too... atches: Â


 And then there are those of us who hear/see "clown makeup" and instantly respond with "Where? MUST HAVE NAO!" If I use that phrase, I mean it merely as a descriptor. Bright is best! (Of course, I live in Portland, and I consider bringing color to the grayness that is most of our days to be my responsibility and duty.)


----------



## bwgraham (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lainy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm disappointed with the super goop anti-aging eye cream sample size..... there's hardly anything in the tiny bottle!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> The nail polish is pretty awesome. I put it on as soon as I got it and went outside. haha. I got the color Poppy.


 ikr?  I used the super goop! yesterday and tried to use it again today and could hardly get a second sample.  I had to cut the container...  hard for me to see if i like something after only using it twice. ....  oh well...  on to the next product lol


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 12, 2013)

> I agree! Thank you SO MUCH for letting us know about it. I just purchased 5 "free" items...- 4 lipglosses and the heated eyelash curler, then I paid $26 for the Mystery Gift with 5 surprise products inside! Again, thank you. Do you know if we can place more than one order?


 Yes, thanks for the tip! I wasn't crazy about the color I got, but seriously, for $10, I can give it to my mom and enjoy the rest of my box. But I really liked the texture, so I went to the site and got a lip bomb and gloss. And even though I get more subs than I care to admit, I couldn't resist that mystery box either ...


----------



## JC327 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!  I will let you know what I think!
> 
> I better go turn on the Keurig so it can heat up the water!  I guess using "chilly" here is not the most accurate.  It is like 57 which anywhere else is not cold and when I lived in the midwest was "shorts" weather but since I have moved to CA my idea of "cold" has changed.  Anything below 60 is "cold."  And I know how lucky I am and how spolied and how I should not complain!  I went home to MO in March and to prove I could still "handle" the cold I walked around with no coat (wore a sweater and layers) in 34 degree weather!  Lol I'm hardcore!


 I wish that was the weather here, its been pretty cold in the late 30s 40s over here. Its supposed to go up in the 70s Sunday and Monday but the hubby is working  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A wee cuppa tea!


 Looks  yummy!


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, thanks for the tip! I wasn't crazy about the color I got, but seriously, for $10, I can give it to my mom and enjoy the rest of my box. But I really liked the texture, so I went to the site and got a lip bomb and gloss. And even though I get more subs than I care to admit, I couldn't resist that mystery box either ...


HA! So glad I am not alone!

What is it about mystery boxes that makes me HAVE TO HAVE THEM!!!!!???

I have been going on a total beauty bender lately...this is just one of many purchases I recently made.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On the men and makeup topic, the bf is fool proof reading a post and read:" brown smokey", he says it sounds like something Roger(American Dad) would say. Also used it on a phrase: "I ain't doing no brown smokey up in her, I just had my nails did" I laughed so hard! He said it sounded like it would be something like: a rusty trombone, a hot Carl with a glass bottom boat ride or a cleveland steamer. All new concepts for me... Google is your friend, sex related concepts. Do not do an image search, it might be nasty for some, I looked it up on Urban Dictionary  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On the men and makeup topic, the bf is fool proof reading a post and read:" brown smokey", he says it sounds like something Roger(American Dad) would say. Also used it on a phrase: "I ain't doing no brown smokey up in her, I just had my nails did" I laughed so hard! He said it sounded like it would be something like: a rusty trombone, a hot Carl with a glass bottom boat ride or a cleveland steamer. All new concepts for me... Google is your friend, sex related concepts. Do not do an image search, it might be nasty for some, I looked it up on Urban Dictionary  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I keep picturing Roger saying he wants to brown smokey with a girl and its just one of the funniest things I've heard in awhile.
> 
> Btw all Roger references are simply amazing to me.


 LOL


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 12, 2013)

Anyone know if you can send the Birchbox home box as a gift? I need to buy someone in my mommy group a Mother's Day gift and that would be perfect!


----------



## beautynewbie (Apr 12, 2013)

> I think she was referring to opening a second account.


Yes. I was talking about my second account as well. I call it my extras lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## JC327 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So my home box shipped this morning, but the email said they were using newsgistics? Has anyone ever had package sent by them from bb before? (I know glossybox uses them and that it is horrible)


 Mine shipped with newgistics too, I hope nothing goes wrong.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sooo sad! Shipping has not updated yet and when I tried to make an order the best pick two's are sold out already..boo.


 I just checked and they are all out of stock, its the fastest ive seen them go out of stock.


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Was the last item the Simple eye roller? If so, we're box twins! I used that CC cream yesterday...  it is AMAZEBALLS!


Yes! That was the item I forgot. Funny thing was I had the Simple eye roller in my hand at Target about a week ago and put it back. Glad I did! I've really wanted to try it because I've liked everything from the Simple line I've tried. I'm ecstatic about the CC cream!!! Really the whole box looks great.


----------



## beautynewbie (Apr 12, 2013)

> Yes! That was the item I forgot. Funny thing was I had the Simple eye roller in my hand at Target about a week ago and put it back. Glad I did! I've really wanted to try it because I've liked everything from the Simple line I've tried. I'm ecstatic about the CC cream!!! Really the whole box looks great.


 I almost got it at Target as well! Those clearance stickers just call out to me anytime I'm there! Glad I didn't cave that time and got a chance to try anyway. I used it last night after a double shift and I think it helped my puffy tired eyes! I'll have to continue using and see if it really works  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Glitterazzi (Apr 12, 2013)

Someone on FB asked if they sent out other colors besides the bright orange and they said that they sent out a few different colors.


----------



## mwcw (Apr 12, 2013)

My shipping info finally updated, yay! The box weighs 0.4810 and is tageted to be delivered by Monday. Getting box #4 btw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Zo
> 
> Thank you and it's Zoya Pixie Dust Summer collection in Destiny. I also ordered the purple one. I like the Pixie Dust Summer collection better than Winter because when it's dried, colors looks more vibrant; not so dull. Base and top coat are not needed and required. It lasts long time. Trust me


 I am actually coming around to orange when it comes to my nails. I've liked a few of their new oranges, including the two pixie shades. It looks good on you!

And I agree about the Zoya winter Pixie colors. I wasn't super excited about any of them. The summer collection seems to have a bit more sparkle. The blue is to die for. It reminds me of the sea.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Photos as requested. I apologize for the poor clean up, it was late and my apartment was pretty dark last night.
> ...


 That's so cool, I ordered it last night.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissMonica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the Mirenesse in the bright red color and I'm head over heels in love!  I got it yesterday and wore it last night and again to work today.  I'm a fair-skinned blond and red lipstick usually makes me look a little like a kid trying on her mom's makeup -- but this doesn't at all.  It's quite moistuizing as well -- and if it's not enough moisture for you, I put blistex over the top and it doesn't glop at all.
> 
> Picture below -- but don't judge my kissy face.  My fiancee and I like to joke about how the Kardashians never take pictures without the kissy face, so I took this to send to him last night.  This is not my normal picture face, I swear.


 Looks great!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got tired of the FB complainers about the Mirenesse (seriously FB ppl?  Clown makeup?) that I posted my pic wearing the Quick Kiss on their page.
> 
> ...


 I hate reading their fb comments because of all the drama queens on there.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is me with Mirenesse in Perfect Kiss: Excuse the no-makeup skin!


 Looks good!


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks good!


 Thanks!


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 12, 2013)

The photo of my box on the Birchbox website shows a red lip crayon.  I'm hoping that's the shade I get, as I need a new red lipstick.  I prefer a more matte red, but blotting paper usually takes care of that.  I love wearing minimal makeup - just a BB cream or a light dusting of my favorite Estee Lauder powder foundation, and a red lip. I wouldn't mind getting one of the pinks either.  I don't think I can pull off an orange but I wont complain if that's what I get.

The hospital where I work has a "look good, feel better" (or something like that) program for women with cancer. They take donations of new,  unopened cosmetics, so if there is something I cant use, It wont go to waste.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 12, 2013)

Just got home &amp; had my box waiting for me in the mailbox! VERY exciting since it was not a great day and my tracking said it would not be here until Monday. There have been several pictures posted of it already, but I got box 15, with Oribe shampoo/conditioner, Ahava Mudmask, JR Watkins cuticle salve, Ruby Wing nail polish, &amp; Simple eye roll-on. PERFECT box. 




 I'll definitely get plenty of use out of everything in here!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup, that was me!  I was very unsure about the Mirenesse, but I had the exact same experience with the Hot Mess BaB gloss from Ipsy!  (and THANK YOU for saying it looked good, by the way!)
> 
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This made me cackle! It reminded me of Milton in Office Space. I can see someone saying: If I get the orange lipstick, I'll set the building on fire. hehe

*On their Make post someone accused them of fraud. Fraud. OMG, I DIDN'T GET WHAT I WANTED, THEY ARE STEALING MY MONEY. I need to stop looking at their fb page. It makes me angsty.*

I agree about the whole trying new things idea. I live in the middle of nowhere. The nearest Sephora is over an hour away. There is no "trying stuff just for the sake of trying" for me. With BB, the stuff comes to me. I can try things I would never have access to, otherwise, and I love it! I'll admit, I am not a fan of orange. At all. However, if I were to receive the orange gloss, would I flip out and scream on the internet? No. I'd try it, see how it looks, and if it was hideous, I'd try layering it with other colors of gloss or whatever. Or just give it to someone, if I couldn't make it work. At least I could say I tried it and now I know what it looks like. Not the end of the world. 





 
I saw that!How stupid can people be, seriously?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


And then there are those of us who hear/see "clown makeup" and instantly respond with "Where? MUST HAVE NAO!" If I use that phrase, I mean it merely as a descriptor. Bright is best! (Of course, I live in Portland, and I consider bringing color to the grayness that is most of our days to be my responsibility and duty.)
  Exactly! Give me a dramatic bright gorgeous lipstick any day!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ditto except that I live in the suburbs and 10 mins away from dept stores and Sephora. Honestly, I love orange. I'm fair/medium (tan easily) with blonde/brown eyes. I even worn this, look how pretty that is?!


 That's so pretty looks great on you.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lmao bf opening bb box...brain fart when he got to the cuticle salve XD he's like: Oh mints!


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone know if you can send the Birchbox home box as a gift? I need to buy someone in my mommy group a Mother's Day gift and that would be perfect!


 Yes you can!  Just change the "ship to" address.  I sent one to a friend who just moved out of state for a house-warming gift.  That's a great Mother's Day gift!


----------



## glamigirl (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got home &amp; had my box waiting for me in the mailbox! VERY exciting since it was not a great day and my tracking said it would not be here until Monday. There have been several pictures posted of it already, but I got box 15, with Oribe shampoo/conditioner, Ahava Mudmask, JR Watkins cuticle salve, Ruby Wing nail polish, &amp; Simple eye roll-on. PERFECT box.
> 
> ...


 don't know if this has been answered yet, but is the simple roll-on full or sample size?  tia!


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's so pretty looks great on you.


 Thank you.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh that Ruby Wings (I think that is the brand) polish is super pretty!


----------



## KayEss (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *glamigirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> don't know if this has been answered yet, but is the simple roll-on full or sample size?  tia!


 It's FULL sized!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CourtneyB (Apr 12, 2013)

I will say that I normally don't like the SuperGoop line, but I got the CC cream and I LOVE it. I want more!


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 12, 2013)

Got my box! 





Really excited about all of it - love the natural ingredients in all the products!

Just finished my review and the box is worth almost $26 if you factor in the subscription. Ballin!


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 12, 2013)

> I am actually coming around to orange when it comes to my nails. I've liked a few of their new oranges, including the two pixie shades. It looks good on you! And I agree about the Zoya winter Pixie colors. I wasn't super excited about any of them. The summer collection seems to have a bit more sparkle. The blue is to die for. It reminds me of the sea.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I bought that color as you mentioned. It didn't look good on me. I left it on for a few days trying to get it to grow on me; nope. All I like the most about it that it lasts longer, no chips, etc. Drat! Yeah, I deleted that picture but its the color like that ... That's how it looked like that on my hands and wasnt that appealing. The color from a bottle looked so pretty.... Of course, it wasn't that sparkling lol


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 12, 2013)

Has anyone received samples of either the Joanna Vargas serum or the Lierac Mesolift serum?  I haven't seen any pictures or seen anyone mention either one. 

At the end of March I canceled all my subs for the month of April because I just have so much stuff to get through, but then a few days later, I couldn't resist and reactivated one of my BB subscriptions.  Tonight I was on the Birchbox website, and saw that the April box is still available until 4/14, so just had to reactivate my other subscription.  Birchbox is like an addiction!

My first box is being delivered tomorrow.  I'm really happy with this box.  I'm getting the lip crayon and the Caudalie SOS eye cream that I wanted to try.  The other things I really want to try this month are either of the serums, so I have my fingers crossed that I'll get one in my 2nd box.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 12, 2013)

Has anyone physically received the youngblood  yet? Im really curious how big it is and how its packaged


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone physically received the youngblood  yet? Im really curious how big it is and how its packaged


 i'm getting mine either tomorrow or monday


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm getting mine either tomorrow or monday


 When you get yours, snap a pic for us here! TIA!


----------



## Rachael1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I received the Joanna Vargas serum in my box today! I can't wait to try it. Sample size 5mL


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box!
> 
> ...


 Awesome! I was wondering if the Yes To... lip balms

were going to be full sized. Those are great!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought that color as you mentioned. It didn't look good on me. I left it on for a few days trying to get it to grow on me; nope. All I like the most about it that it lasts longer, no chips, etc.
> 
> Drat! Yeah, I deleted that picture but its the color like that ... That's how it looked like that on my hands and wasnt that appealing. The color from a bottle looked so pretty.... Of course, it wasn't that sparkling lol


 That is a shame! I'm sorry it didn't work out for you. I haven't tried any of these textured polishes yet, do they really stay on longer than other polishes? I guess that does make sense that they do. What a shame. It really looks sparkly on their facebook posts.  I even like this blue here, but it's not vibrant. Kinda... muted. I would love THAT color of vlue/periwinkle but with some shimmer.


----------



## kimmyduhh (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought that color as you mentioned. It didn't look good on me. I left it on for a few days trying to get it to grow on me; nope. All I like the most about it that it lasts longer, no chips, etc.
> 
> Drat! Yeah, I deleted that picture but its the color like that ... That's how it looked like that on my hands and wasnt that appealing. The color from a bottle looked so pretty.... Of course, it wasn't that sparkling lol


 Have you tried the black- "Dahlia"? I know its not very springy but it is AMAZING! You can actually see the sparkles a LOT! And the Chyna is really good too!  the rest suck! Super excited for the Summer Collection though!!!


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Apr 13, 2013)

Nooo! Somebody trade me? :-(


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm starting to get a little twitchy (that moment right before a tad annoyed)...I've had my tracking number since Tuesday morning on the website, then a shipping email on wednesday, but the tracking hasn't updated...so I have no info since then. It's never taken more than 12 hours since I receive tracking to receive info. Hmmm....anyone else having this problem?


----------



## supermary (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone physically received the youngblood  yet? Im really curious how big it is and how its packaged


 



I got it in one of my boxes. The size reminds me of an eye shadow single.


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *supermary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## hiheather (Apr 13, 2013)

> I got it in one of my boxes. The size reminds me of an eye shadow single.


 I was expecting a flip top container, either way that is a nice size sample.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 13, 2013)

> I'm going to get this in my birchbox (according to tracking, it'll arrive on Monday). I'm surprised that it doesn't have a lid of some sort - since it's a balm, I'm assuming that it's going to get dried out without a lid?


 It looks to me like it could be a clamshell, like the Yabi singles and Coastal Scents quads that ipsy sent out.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *supermary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that is tiny XD but still big enough to try it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It looks to me like it could be a clamshell, like the Yabi singles and Coastal Scents quads that ipsy sent out.


 exactly what I was going to say XD


----------



## supermary (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rachael1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I received the Joanna Vargas serum in my box today! I can't wait to try it. Sample size 5mL


I got the Joanna Vargas serum in my goop box last October. I loved it so much I decided to shell out the $85 for a full bottle after a week of sampling it. And that was an actual $85 Birchbox Shop purchase - no discount code, no Birchbox points to bring down the cost.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The sample is awesome: you only need 2-3 drops, and since the cap pops back on, the sample lasted me just a little under 3 weeks using it morning and night. It's on the thicker side for a serum, but it spreads so beautifully and easily on the face. Some people didn't like the smell; it has a very green citrusy natural fragrance that can smell a little on the grassy side, but the smell didn't bother me at all. I hope you like it!


----------



## supermary (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It looks to me like it could be a clamshell, like the Yabi singles and Coastal Scents quads that ipsy sent out.


 It is a clamshell.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm going to get this in my birchbox (according to tracking, it'll arrive on Monday). I'm surprised that it doesn't have a lid of some sort - since it's a balm, I'm assuming that it's going to get dried out without a lid?
> ...


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *supermary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rachael1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I received the Joanna Vargas serum in my box today! I can't wait to try it. Sample size 5mL


 Post pics!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *supermary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Its so cute and tiny!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *supermary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks!!!! Its somewhat disappointing for me. I was expecting better packaging, like something like a mini compact like the size of the BE creamy concealer. I know that's a lot to ask for a sample, but that would make it much easier to store.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Post pics!


 the serum was given out in the goop birchboxes a while back.



 This is what it looked like. Im assuming its the same size?  I had 2 and gave them away. The top was nice because it can be resealed, but its not a pump.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 13, 2013)

So this happened last night:

*Birchbox Home: From the Garden*
LEGARDEN-2013 1 *Ruby Wing Color Changing Nail Polish* *Color*
Poppy RW191037 1 *Pick Two Sample Pack (free with $25+ order)* *Choose 1 pack*
Ahava Mineral Foot Cream &amp; Juliette Has a Gun Lady Vengeance SKU2311 1  I convinced the hubby I needed  the BB Home box and used the polish to get free shipping.


----------



## msdollfaced (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I gave in and bought the YoungBlood....I doubt anyone who gets it is gonna wanna trade it...So hopefully it works out!!!!
> 
> I went to sample my items yesterday and my Le Face eye cream lid had a crack and leaked all over everything.  I lost half of the eye cream and the box and my women's health card are all oil stained and ycky now, but nothing is really destroyed.  I let BB know, and they are sending me a replacement box.  She said that it may not be the same box though.  That was really nice of them and obvioulsy I hope i DON't get the same box.  Knowing my luck, I will get the YoungBlood in my new box and I won't like it, or I won't have a need for the full size I just bought


 Please let us know how it works out! I really want to get it 




 I hope it's great because it will be an absolute lifesaver for me this summer


----------



## msdollfaced (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissMonica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the Mirenesse in the bright red color and I'm head over heels in love!  I got it yesterday and wore it last night and again to work today.  I'm a fair-skinned blond and red lipstick usually makes me look a little like a kid trying on her mom's makeup -- but this doesn't at all.  It's quite moistuizing as well -- and if it's not enough moisture for you, I put blistex over the top and it doesn't glop at all.
> 
> Picture below -- but don't judge my kissy face.  My fiancee and I like to joke about how the Kardashians never take pictures without the kissy face, so I took this to send to him last night.  This is not my normal picture face, I swear.


 Gorgeous!


----------



## msdollfaced (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got tired of the FB complainers about the Mirenesse (seriously FB ppl?  Clown makeup?) that I posted my pic wearing the Quick Kiss on their page.
> 
> ...


 I hate when people post things like that! It is one thing for something to be a downright terrible product but to bash a product based solely on not liking the shade or scent is just 



 Things like that are subjective and based purely on personal preference. It would be different if the lipstick formula was awful (feathering/terrible wear time, etc) Sorry, rant over now!


----------



## msdollfaced (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It was definitely the "how can you think ANYONE would actually wear this crap?" comments that made me annoyed enough to be like "ME.  I WOULD. AND I ROCKED IT." (you know, but in a nice way!)


 I personally love orange lips, especially reddish orange; it really brightens my face up! Scarlet Ibis by MAC is a holy grail lipstick for me. I think orange is a universally flattering color but people tend to really shy away from it.


----------



## Marshie (Apr 13, 2013)

I absolutely love my Quick Kiss! I would have never worn any kind of color on my lips a couple of years ago (I was terrified of color!) but I love colors now &amp; this is perfect for Spring! Its bright, fun &amp; smells really good. I can also understand people not liking it &amp; thinking NOPE! Nothing wrong if its not your cup of tea. But lbr, the complaining on BB's FB is out of hand &amp; ridiculous. SMH.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 13, 2013)

The Instagram reception to the mirenesse lip products are hilarious too. People post pictures of themselves wearing it and saying its the worst color ever when it looks TOTALLY normal on them. I don't understand people.


----------



## jewdiful (Apr 13, 2013)

i'm not sure what box i got (weight: 0.5420), but the pictures are underneath the cut:

i received:

- caudalie divine oil (3mL sample)

- laface beaux yeux eye cream (3mL sample)

- beauty protector leave-in conditioner (no size listed, nice travel size tho)

- supergoop daily correct cc cream in light/medium (3mL sample) 

- macaroons





a picture with the card, sans macaroons:




i'm neither excited nor disappointed this month, going to try everything out and give it a fair shake.

actually already used the protect &amp; detangle spray, i used it in place of my usual styling products just to see how it works on its own. i'm happy to report that it's pretty awesome - my hair is usually a bit dry/tangled, but after spraying this in and blowdrying my hair, brushing is like a knife through butter. think i'll use a volumizing product on my roots next time though, my long, fine hair is a little TOO silky (without some texture it falls flat). it also left my hair with the most amazing scent.

also tried the eye cream (a full size is $120! making the sample worth ~$15?), it'll take some time before i can form an opinion on it. hopefully i don't love it though because that's a bit more than i'm willing to spend on any cream. wish i'd received something else instead of the macaroon, snacks are something i would never buy from birchbox and don't get excited about ever. 

ok box, definitely a couple products i'm looking forward to playing with more!


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 13, 2013)

I hope bb keeps on doing what they're doing and sending trendy products bc I don't want them to turn into sephora and send out only pink lipgloss samples bc that is the safest. I appreciate the variety when it comes to color. I already know what pink looks like on me.


----------



## Kaylay (Apr 13, 2013)

Still waiting for tracking to update on one box..it's been 3 days...so annoying But from my other boxes I've been using the stivectin and the divine oil and I like them both! Although very bright I like my mirenesse...ill instagram a pic sharing the love of it again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm swapping with someone for the Youngblood I'm excited to try it! In the summer my skin gets shnasty!


----------



## Rachael1 (Apr 13, 2013)

> the serum was given out in the goop birchboxes a while back.
> 
> Â This is what it lookedÂ like. Im assuming its the same size?Â  I had 2 and gave them away. The top was nice because it can be resealed, but its not a pump.


 That's the same one I received.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Apr 13, 2013)

Finally guys my tracking number updated. It's been like 4 days sheesh. Projected delivery is the 18 le sigh. Can't wait to get the Youngblood!


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 13, 2013)

> That is a shame! I'm sorry it didn't work out for you. I haven't tried any of these textured polishes yet, do they really stay on longer than other polishes? I guess that does make sense that they do. What a shame. It really looks sparkly on their facebook posts. Â I even like this blue here, but it's not vibrant. Kinda... muted. I would love THAT color of vlue/periwinkle but with some shimmer.Â


 Exactly!


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 13, 2013)

> The Instagram reception to the mirenesse lip products are hilarious too. People post pictures of themselves wearing it and saying its the worst color ever when it looks TOTALLY normal on them. I don't understand people.


 THIS! There was one girl on Instagram saying how awful it looked, and why would bb ever think this was a universally flattering shade...I commented and said it looked great on her, bc it did! Le sigh


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 13, 2013)

> THIS! There was one girl on Instagram saying how awful it looked, and why would bb ever think this was a universally flattering shade...I commented and said it looked great on her, bc it did! Le sigh


 I tried looking for that; how do I find? I do have Instagram acct.


----------



## goldenmeans (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The Instagram reception to the mirenesse lip products are hilarious too. People post pictures of themselves wearing it and saying its the worst color ever when it looks TOTALLY normal on them. I don't understand people.


FB/ Instagram whiners are the worst. People need to realize that even though they have a profile they only have so many box variations and can't match every little thing. You're paying $10 ladies:


----------



## JamieO (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> FB/ Instagram whiners are the worst. People need to realize that even though they have a profile they only have so many box variations and can't match every little thing. You're paying $10 ladies:


 This made my morning.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JamieO (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Finally guys my tracking number updated. It's been like 4 days sheesh. Projected delivery is the 18 le sigh. Can't wait to get the Youngblood!


 Mine did too, took forever! It hasn't made it out of NY yet but at least its on the move! I have the same delivery date. I'm super excited to get my box!! I think this will be the first box I've ever gotten from them that I'm excited about EVERYTHING in the box. Not one thing that I'm not happy to be getting!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 13, 2013)

box finally updated!!! projected delivery date of the 18th, but hopefully it gets here sooner, and a weight of .9390 NOW i know that's legit because of the whopping 2 full sized products in there. birchbox really stepped it up this month.


----------



## DorotaD (Apr 13, 2013)

My box info FINALLY updated so excited! Also I'm gettin the Youngblood in my box which I'm really excited about because it sounds awesome and it's certainly something I can use on my incredibly oily skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the weight of my box is 0.4460 and I have box #1 also included is the nexxus elixir, weleda body lotion, caudalie divine oil (which I had also hoping for!), and the strivectin SD eye concentrate. I decided to gift myself a second box since I cancelled my popsugar sub so I will update my box #2 info once it's received :-D So excited!


----------



## JamieO (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> box finally updated!!! projected delivery date of the 18th, but hopefully it gets here sooner, and a weight of .9390 NOW i know that's legit because of the whopping 2 full sized products in there. birchbox really stepped it up this month.


 I'm pretty impressed with the boxes this month! That's a hefty box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 13, 2013)

I think i'm getting box 2 (when i click on box, thw web address does not show up like it has for most of you). I like my box, but I really wanted to get the nail polish :-( I have shipping info, but no updates yet.





Oribe Shampoo for Beautiful Color
Ships Free



Oribe Conditioner for Beautiful Color
Ships Free



Skin&amp;Co Bagnodoccia Body Gel
Ships Free



Supergoop!Â® Advanced SPF 37 Anti-Aging Eye Cream
Ships Free



Mirenesse Glossy Kiss
Ships Free



Kusmi Tea Paris - Wellness Miniature Assortment


----------



## mks8372 (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think our box theory is wrong then, because I'm also getting box one, but I'm not getting the same things you are. I like my box, but I really wanted to get the nail polish :-( I have shipping info, but no updates yet.
> 
> ...


 I think the confusion with the box numbers comes from the fact that they all say Box 1 until you click below on the link for your box with the content listed next to it under "Box History".


----------



## birchhughes (Apr 13, 2013)

I really love BB. I don't know what people expect for $10. Do they think about what it costs to run a business? BB has to pay to ship, and the packaging not to mention staff. With the points system it is a steal IMO. I have def gotten crap boxes some months but awesome ones too to make up for it.


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 13, 2013)

I don't get how people take the wrong shades as a personal attack on them or claim fraud. I am not thrilled at the idea that I might get a red or orange lippy, I am so cool toned that I can't pull or orange/peach or reds.. I really do look like a clown. My kids laugh hysterically when I try (we laugh a lot and I don't take myself too seriously lol). But I'm sure just as often as I get one that i cant wear, a pink or berry shade is sent out that others can't wear.. Is not the end of the world! Gift it and write your review for points and move on! I'm getting twin boxes and one is still sitting in NY apparently and the other might be delivered today or Monday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 13, 2013)

My box came today and it was missing the Kiehls. I was really looking forward to that item so I emailed them. Hopefully they'll have a replacement. I'm LOVING the Simple Eye roller! It's so cooling and refreshing!!! It will be GREAT for the summer time in Florida when it's hot as hell.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *birchhughes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I really love BB. I don't know what people expect for $10. Do they think about what it costs to run a business? BB has to pay to ship, and the packaging not to mention staff. With the points system it is a steal IMO. I have def gotten crap boxes some months but awesome ones too to make up for it.


 Yup, this, totally.  Some months, I barely get $5 worth of use out of the contents (my February 2012 box was *horrible*), but other months, I get far more than my $10 worth, like the time I got that (almost neon fuchsia!  My kind of lip color!) Pixi lip stain.  And then there's the part where it's not even costing $10:  One sub is an annual sub, so after points (at 50 per month), it works out to LESS THAN TWELVE CENTS PER DAY.  Even if you pay monthly, after accounting for points, that's still less than seventeen cents per day.

Hmm.  I think I need to get myself a piggy bank -- an actual piggy bank and not just a savings account or ledger -- and put however much I spend on subs *each day* in that bank and see just how much it ends up being at the end of the month.  It will probably seem like hardly anything -- spare change floating around in the bottom of my pocket! -- each day when I drop the money in and then WHOA NELLY *HOW* MUCH DID I SPEND? when I see the physical pile of money at the end of the month.  Or maybe not.  It will be an experiment.  Writing down amounts just seems kind of imaginary to me.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 13, 2013)

I just went through all the orders I've placed with Birchbox in the last year and counted up how much they were vs how much I paid, because I'm one of those people who can't make it past like 300-500 points without caving and spending.

I've gotten about $300 worth of stuff for $70 since last March!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Apr 13, 2013)

Can someone tell the the trade thread link?  I want to trade my mirenesse gloss.. thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PR Rosebud (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box info FINALLY updated so excited! Also I'm gettin the Youngblood in my box which I'm really excited about because it sounds awesome and it's certainly something I can use on my incredibly oily skin
> 
> 
> ...


 My box just updated. The projected delivery date is the 18th. My box weight is 0.4440 but i'm getting the same products as you.


----------



## sparklegirl (Apr 13, 2013)

I think I saw last month someone post that she takes all her extra samples to her underprivileged students and lets them choose things for their moms around the holidays. I would like to donate some samples to her since Mother's day is coming up. Anyone know who this is or how I can contact her? Thanks!


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I saw last month someone post that she takes all her extra samples to her underprivileged students and lets them choose things for their moms around the holidays. I would like to donate some samples to her since Mother's day is coming up. Anyone know who this is or how I can contact her? Thanks!


 Possibly a school?


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 13, 2013)

I think she posted in the worst thing you've ever gotten thread. I totally want to help her out too.


----------



## sparklegirl (Apr 13, 2013)

Oh is that where it was? I couldn't remember but the birchbox thread is the one I follow most. Ok, I'll investigate there! Yeah, I have all these samples that I could trade or I can donate them and feel better about myself. If I find her, I'll let you know. Thanks!


----------



## bwgraham (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i also seen a color in perfect kiss:  coral
> 
> ...


 just received my second box and my mirenesse is in cheeky kiss.... it is a pinkish-rose- color.  i love it perfect for me.... so happy!!  no i can stop trying to love the quick kiss color lol


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 13, 2013)

Off topic, but in case anyone here is interested:  Tatcha (the Japanese blotting paper company) has skincare samples available on their website.  It's a deluxe sample of a camellia cleansing oil, that they say is a 2 week supply, plus a choice of 3 packets.  I chose an anti-aging moisturizer, eye cream and serum.  It's 1.95 for shipping.

Tatcha's products remind me of Amore Pacific, but a little more expensive.  Someone gave me some travel sizes of all the products when they first came out with the line, and they are really nice products.  A little on the pricey side though.


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Off topic, but in case anyone here is interested:  Tatcha (the Japanese blotting paper company) has skincare samples available on their website.  It's a deluxe sample of a camellia cleansing oil, that they say is a 2 week supply, plus a choice of 3 packets.  I chose an anti-aging moisturizer, eye cream and serum.  It's 1.95 for shipping.
> 
> Tatcha's products remind me of Amore Pacific, but a little more expensive.  Someone gave me some travel sizes of all the products when they first came out with the line, and they are really nice products.  A little on the pricey side though.


 Nice find! Would you mind posting a link to the sample? I can't seem to find it (I searched 'oil' and 'sample' in the search field).


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 13, 2013)

> I'm so bummed. I just got my box and I didn't get any of the Yes to Cucumbers wipes, even though according to my online page I should have. Ok I may sound lame, but I love those things and I was so excited about them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I got my box today (13) and I was expecting them as well but i got a dark circle serum instead. I'm okay with that though because i got 3 yes to products!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Apr 13, 2013)

Anyone get and try the color changing polish yet????


----------



## DorotaD (Apr 13, 2013)

> Oh is that where it was? I couldn't remember but the birchbox thread is the one I follow most. Ok, I'll investigate there! Yeah, I have all these samples that I could trade or I can donate them and feel better about myself. If I find her, I'll let you know. Thanks!


 You can try to find out of there are any women's shelters in your area. I know they are always accepting donations like that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone get and try the color changing polish yet????


 I have it! Put it on this morning 



 I think someone posted pictures a while back, but it's HOT pink &amp; turns purple in the sunlight. It turns colors right away when you step in the sun (even though there is not much sun here in Wisconsin right now!)


----------



## lovepink (Apr 13, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131814/mut-traders-list-your-swaps/240#post_2053489

Link to the new trade thread.  You have to have a trade list and you just post the link to your thread.  Hope that helps!



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can someone tell the the trade thread link?  I want to trade my mirenesse gloss.. thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rachael1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I received the Joanna Vargas serum in my box today! I can't wait to try it. Sample size 5mL


 I'm jealous!  I really want to try that serum and also the Lierac Mesolift serum.  I'm hoping my 2nd box will have one of them.  If not, I may put my points towards one of them.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice find! Would you mind posting a link to the sample? I can't seem to find it (I searched 'oil' and 'sample' in the search field).


 Here's the link:

http://www.tatcha.com/shop/one-step-camellia-cleansing-oil-deluxe-sample?gclid=CKvo3eu0xrYCFYYw4AodtAsAyg


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have it! Put it on this morning
> 
> ...


 Did you use a topcoat?  I was wondering if that would affect it.....    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## SarahAlly01 (Apr 13, 2013)

http://www.tatcha.com/shop/eye-deluxe-sample-gp - I stumbled across this one too!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 13, 2013)

OH MY GOODNESS, I finally have info on my tracking! I received the tracking email wednesday, but it just shipping today from NY. It should be here on the 18th!


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SarahAlly01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.tatcha.com/shop/eye-deluxe-sample-gp - I stumbled across this one too!


 I just snagged that little goodie too!  Thank you!


----------



## fanchette (Apr 13, 2013)

I am somewhat dissapointed in my box. I really wanted to try the lippie or the nail polish. Those are always my favorite products to splurge on, but no big deal. However, I am getting box 13, which is 3 yes to ______ products, which means a lot of skin care (boring, although I don't mind an item or two) I am also getting caudlie, which they keep sending me, and I keep hating. This is my 3rd product from them, and I don't understand why they keep sending me them. I am POOR, and honest on my profile, and that stuff is 'spency.

My silver lining came a few minutes ago. My coworker (I got her started on BB) walked over with the mirenesse in flirty kiss. She is a no color sort of girl -she give me her blushes on occasion as well- she knows I love to rock a red lip every now and again and knew i would put it good use

sorry, that was rambly.

*summary*. dissapointing box was saved by hero coworker.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The Instagram reception to the mirenesse lip products are hilarious too. People post pictures of themselves wearing it and saying its the worst color ever when it looks TOTALLY normal on them. I don't understand people.


 Some people like to complain just for the sake of complaining. I have given up on those people and just ignore them.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jewdiful* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm not sure what box i got (weight: 0.5420), but the pictures are underneath the cut:
> 
> ...


 I bought a full size of the beauty protector last month after reading the reviews on here. Its definitely amazing, I could not stop smelling my hair lol.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> FB/ Instagram whiners are the worst. People need to realize that even though they have a profile they only have so many box variations and can't match every little thing. You're paying $10 ladies:






 I guess some people want a 1,000 box for only $10 or better yet maybe BB should pay them for receiving a box.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> box finally updated!!! projected delivery date of the 18th, but hopefully it gets here sooner, and a weight of .9390 NOW i know that's legit because of the whopping 2 full sized products in there. birchbox really stepped it up this month.


 Wow sounds like you're getting a great box, post pics!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just went through all the orders I've placed with Birchbox in the last year and counted up how much they were vs how much I paid, because I'm one of those people who can't make it past like 300-500 points without caving and spending.
> 
> I've gotten about $300 worth of stuff for $70 since last March!


 Wow that's great!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Off topic, but in case anyone here is interested:  Tatcha (the Japanese blotting paper company) has skincare samples available on their website.  It's a deluxe sample of a camellia cleansing oil, that they say is a 2 week supply, plus a choice of 3 packets.  I chose an anti-aging moisturizer, eye cream and serum.  It's 1.95 for shipping.
> 
> Tatcha's products remind me of Amore Pacific, but a little more expensive.  Someone gave me some travel sizes of all the products when they first came out with the line, and they are really nice products.  A little on the pricey side though.


 Thanks for posting, going to check it out.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 They would still find a reason to complain.  Some people are just miserable and think the world revolves around them.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am somewhat dissapointed in my box. I really wanted to try the lippie or the nail polish. Those are always my favorite products to splurge on, but no big deal. However, I am getting box 13, which is 3 yes to ______ products, which means a lot of skin care (boring, although I don't mind an item or two) I am also getting caudlie, which they keep sending me, and I keep hating. This is my 3rd product from them, and I don't understand why they keep sending me them. I am POOR, and honest on my profile, and that stuff is 'spency.
> 
> ...


 YAY HERO COWORKER!  That's so awesome!


----------



## americanclassic (Apr 13, 2013)

It's not so much a matter of wanting an impossible $1000 box, it's that they covet someone else's box or samples (which may or may not objectively be worth more). It's why I was always frustrated a year ago--I'd see these fabulous boxes with huge samples, or watch the promo videos with great products, but my own boxes would always have pinky-sized foil samples; you paid the same as someone else, but your box was objectively crappier lol. Realistically speaking, it's not like they have a million Cargo blush samples to give out.



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Does anyone have links to Birchbox's pics of the boxes? I subbed to a second one this month, but I'm wondering what the actual samples look like (hasn't shipped out yet, no preview pic). Also.. do you think you could stack the Women's Health promos, if you have more than one box?


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 13, 2013)

This is my box #1.  I'm happy with this box!  I had wanted to try the Caudalie SOS eye cream, and its the product I'm most excited about.  The Herban Essential Toweletts are useful, if not exciting. The Malin and Goetz hair conditioner looks like the type of product I like.  I love macaroons and I'm looking forward to trying the lip crayon, no matter what the shade. 

I just reactivated my 2nd account yesterday.  It said it will ship on or before the 24th.  I cant wait to see what will be in that box!


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 13, 2013)

I am in love with my box and it may be because it's great, but it's also because I have no idea what is in anyone elses boxes. Box envy is strong!


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am somewhat dissapointed in my box. I really wanted to try the lippie or the nail polish. Those are always my favorite products to splurge on, but no big deal. However, I am getting box 13, which is 3 yes to ______ products, which means a lot of skin care (boring, although I don't mind an item or two) I am also getting caudlie, which they keep sending me, and I keep hating. This is my 3rd product from them, and I don't understand why they keep sending me them. I am POOR, and honest on my profile, and that stuff is 'spency.
> 
> ...


 Not rambly at all.  Its a nice story!  And a nice coworker! 

You could trade the Caudalie for something you would like better on the trade threads, and you still get the points. 

Its so true what they say about one mans junk being another's treasure.  I love Caudalie products, although I usually purchase the value kits from Sephora.  I used my points today to purchase the Caudalie hand and nail cream.  I'm a hand cream junkie.


----------



## americanclassic (Apr 13, 2013)

hmm every month I get these emails saying if I sign up by the 15th, I can get that month's birchbox. I've unsubbed and resubbed with two accounts, and I've never had to be placed on a waiting list. Here's the signup link I received for this month: http://link.birchbox.com/50edf06673068530b9933c13xj7g.606/US-jsMQcnlfKT-AqEd676 (not a referral or anything, I got it in this email: http://link.birchbox.com/view/50edf06673068530b9933c13xj7g.606/87ccee94 ). see if that works for you too!



> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm I put myself on the waitlist on 3/2 for a second account and I'm still waiting! Hopefully this means I'll be off of it soon


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am in love with my box and it may be because it's great, but it's also because I have no idea what is in anyone elses boxes. Box envy is strong!


 That is so true.   I think its that "the grass is always greener on the other side" kind of thing.


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SarahAlly01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.tatcha.com/shop/eye-deluxe-sample-gp - I stumbled across this one too!


Thank you SO MUCH!!!! That eye cream deluxe sample has a $49.50 value.

I tried to get the cleansing oli, but that sample was sold out already.

Appreciate it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you SO MUCH!!!! That eye cream deluxe sample has a $49.50 value.
> ...


 There is also a deluxe sample of the anti-aging moisturizer plus the 3 packets of your choice for 3.95.  I got the cleanser and the eye cream.  I tried to purchase the anti-aging deluxe sample but kept getting an error message, so I think they may have a limit of 2 sample orders.  (I know its not my debit card)

As I said in a previous post, I was given travel sizes of all the Tatcha products when they first came out, and the brand is very similar to Amore Pacific.  The exfoliating powder seems the same to me.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am somewhat dissapointed in my box. I really wanted to try the lippie or the nail polish. Those are always my favorite products to splurge on, but no big deal. However, I am getting box 13, which is 3 yes to ______ products, which means a lot of skin care (boring, although I don't mind an item or two) I am also getting caudlie, which they keep sending me, and I keep hating. This is my 3rd product from them, and I don't understand why they keep sending me them. I am POOR, and honest on my profile, and that stuff is 'spency.
> 
> ...


 well at least you ended up with one good product this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> not straight from BB, but still XD


----------



## classybroad (Apr 13, 2013)

Got my box and while it was not the best month looking at the other boxes, I don't really have box envy. I did get the color changing polish though and was not impressed with the polish- good color though.


----------



## classybroad (Apr 13, 2013)

Here is the polish on


----------



## sparklegirl (Apr 13, 2013)

This is the box I'm getting. Actually excited about everything (except the shave cream)!


----------



## fanchette (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YAY HERO COWORKER!  That's so awesome!


 Yes, I am very happy. She is the exact opposite of me, looks wise (Her: Tall, curly haired, fair skinned blone, Me: curvey strait haired olived toned brunette) so it works really well to have someone to swap colored items with. a few months back we swaped mary luminizer and hot momma. it worked perfectly!



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Not rambly at all.  Its a nice story!  And a nice coworker!
> ...


 I always forget about trading. It seems so complicated. Maybe I will give it a shot once I have a permanent address, instead of being a roaming gnome!


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is also a deluxe sample of the anti-aging moisturizer plus the 3 packets of your choice for 3.95.  I got the cleanser and the eye cream.  I tried to purchase the anti-aging deluxe sample but kept getting an error message, so I think they may have a limit of 2 sample orders.  (I know its not my debit card)
> 
> As I said in a previous post, I was given travel sizes of all the Tatcha products when they first came out, and the brand is very similar to Amore Pacific.  The exfoliating powder seems the same to me.


 Thanks for the tip on the eye cream! Do you have a link for the moisturizer?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hmm every month I get these emails saying if I sign up by the 15th, I can get that month's birchbox. I've unsubbed and resubbed with two accounts, and I've never had to be placed on a waiting list. Here's the signup link I received for this month: http://link.birchbox.com/50edf06673068530b9933c13xj7g.606/US-jsMQcnlfKT-AqEd676 (not a referral or anything, I got it in this email: http://link.birchbox.com/view/50edf06673068530b9933c13xj7g.606/87ccee94 ). see if that works for you too!


 I'll give it a shot! Thank you so much


----------



## Mary322 (Apr 13, 2013)

Just received my box today and I totally love everything in it!  Some months are definitely better than others, but the last two months have been perfect for me. (Hate to say it, I probably just jinxed myself!)





My Mirenesse is in Cheeky Kiss, which I happen to really love, so no Instragram rants for me


----------



## Glitterazzi (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think i'm getting box 2 (when i click on box, thw web address does not show up like it has for most of you). I like my box, but I really wanted to get the nail polish :-( I have shipping info, but no updates yet.
> 
> ...


I got the same box today.  I thought everything was a good size, especially the body gel.  I already found my HG shampoo through BB, but I'm always looking out for something new.  The eye cream is small, but honestly, you don't use that much.  I got that serum that was in the Goop box and that lasted me six weeks.  The lip pencil is the bright red/coral color.  It's a bit too orange for me, but I can put something else over it to counteract the orange.

The craziest FB comment I ever saw was someone accusing BB of sending crappy boxes to her because she's Hispanic.


----------



## Glitterazzi (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received my box today and I totally love everything in it!  Some months are definitely better than others, but the last two months have been perfect for me. (Hate to say it, I probably just jinxed myself!)
> 
> ...


That Bain Substantif is my HG shampoo.  I have hair loss due to medication and the shampoo does a great job of making it look like I still have some hair.  That serum lasted me six weeks.  All you need is a tiny bit.  You got a great box.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Glitterazzi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The craziest FB comment I ever saw was someone accusing BB of sending crappy boxes to her because she's Hispanic.






 People are so outrageous sometimes, I can't even handle it.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received my box today and I totally love everything in it!  Some months are definitely better than others, but the last two months have been perfect for me. (Hate to say it, I probably just jinxed myself!)
> 
> ...


 That's a great box!  I have never had box envy until now!  I really wanted to try that serum, I love Kerastase products, and that soap is on my wish list.  I like the color of your lippie and would have liked to try the Simple eye stuff too!   Oh well.  I still like the box I'm getting, and I don't know what will be in box # 2 yet. 

What fragrance is your Lafco soap?  I don't know why, but suddenly I have a thing for higher end soaps.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Glitterazzi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The craziest FB comment I ever saw was someone accusing BB of sending crappy boxes to her because she's Hispanic.


 Lawd geezus.  I'm a woman of color and I don't get crappy boxes most of the time (Feb &amp; Nov 2012 were crappy though). The only thing that bothered me about birchbox last year was when they sent me lip plumper. Most people from one of my racial backgrounds don't need lip plumper, lol.  However, if I get any tanning products I won't be too mad.  I'm trying to find the perfect bronzer for my skin tone since I'm pale.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the tip on the eye cream! Do you have a link for the moisturizer?


 I just googled "Tatcha samples" and it came up at the top of the list.


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## heather4602 (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is the polish on
> 
> ...


----------



## SweetTea (Apr 13, 2013)

Got my box today. It wasn't suppose to arrive until Monday, so that was a nice surprise.

I got..

Beauty Protector

Yet to Carrots Lip Butter

Yes to Carrots Daily Facial Scrub &amp; Dark Spot Correcting Serum (1 time use)

Caudalie Eye Rescue 

Juice Beauty CC Cream

I'm a little disappointed - when I click on my box, it said I would be getting six items, the missing item being yes to cucumber towelettes. On the card in the box, it isn't listed. Does this mean I shouldn't bother contacting them about it? 

I'm meh about this box. The sample sizes are SO small. It's better than the march box I got, but not by much.

edit:

Just realized my eye rescue is nothing but air. Like, literally, nothing comes out at all.


----------



## PR Rosebud (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was just on Facebook and I replied to a ladies comment agreeing with her. Most people agreed with her and a couple didn't. Her basic response was that she didn't ask for our opinions and didn't need our opinions. That she could care less whether we agreed with her or not. How mean. Maybe she should not post on Facebook if that's the case. People on there can be so rude. Calling each other names and going off on people.I wonder if they would say these things if they were actually standing in front of that person.Craziness.


----------



## PR Rosebud (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lawd geezus.  I'm a woman of color and I don't get crappy boxes most of the time (Feb &amp; Nov 2012 were crappy though). The only thing that bothered me about birchbox last year was when they sent me lip plumper. Most people from one of my racial backgrounds don't need lip plumper, lol.  However, if I get any tanning products I won't be too mad.  I'm trying to find the perfect bronzer for my skin tone since I'm pale.


 Girl, I need lip plumper. LOL


----------



## bwgraham (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received my box today and I totally love everything in it!  Some months are definitely better than others, but the last two months have been perfect for me. (Hate to say it, I probably just jinxed myself!)
> 
> ...


 got this box too!!  LOVE it esp the color of the mirenesse


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PR Rosebud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Girl, I need lip plumper. LOL


 LOL. That's exactly why I said "most" instead of all


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks again for these - I just placed a second order (for the eye cream and moisturizer)!


/i can't seem to find the moisturizer sample on the site.

Do you have a link by any chance?


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just googled "Tatcha samples" and it came up at the top of the list.


hmmm...it's not working for me. Did you search anything specific in the Tatcha site?


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Glitterazzi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That Bain Substantif is my HG shampoo.  I have hair loss due to medication and the shampoo does a great job of making it look like I still have some hair.  That serum lasted me six weeks.  All you need is a tiny bit.  You got a great box.


 Have you tried folic acid pills? my hair was falling out a lot and once I started drinking them my hair grew so much.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you tried folic acid pills? my hair was falling out a lot and once I started drinking them my hair grew so much.


 I've nothing direct to add to this comment, only that the MUT members I've encountered on these blogs have been such terrific and positive people.  Giving me advise and I've learned so much from each of you ladies, sharing their experience and cracking me up.  

It's always a pleasure to keep up to date with my 'cyber' peeps!  

Keep up the love and thanks!


----------



## lovepink (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've nothing direct to add to this comment, only that the MUT members I've encountered on these blogs have been such terrific and positive people.  Giving me advise and I've learned so much from each of you ladies, sharing their experience and cracking me up.
> 
> ...


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are the links (not referral links)!
> 
> ...


Thank YOU!!!

I love you!!!!!

I so appreciate it!!!!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's a great box!  I have never had box envy until now!  I really wanted to try that serum, I love Kerastase products, and that soap is on my wish list.  I like the color of your lippie and would have liked to try the Simple eye stuff too!   Oh well.  I still like the box I'm getting, and I don't know what will be in box # 2 yet.
> 
> What fragrance is your Lafco soap?  I don't know why, but suddenly I have a thing for higher end soaps.


I am having a love affair with high end soaps lately too.

Candles as well. I have been collecting/buying Tocca candles like they are breath mints,

I must stop!

LAFCO is great stuff fyi.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've nothing direct to add to this comment, only that the MUT members I've encountered on these blogs have been such terrific and positive people.  Giving me advise and I've learned so much from each of you ladies, sharing their experience and cracking me up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 14, 2013)

I was very happy I got a mirenesse lippy- I got flirty kisses which is the perfect red. I'm the gal that luvs red lipstick &amp; glosses, I think it looks AMAZE with my blonde hair. I never thought I would say that Im stocked in the red department. It seems like over the past year with all my subs, I've somehow gathered approx 10 new red lipstick, stains, glosses, etc. This of course doesnt count my existing staple reds including Chanel no 1, MAC Russian Red, etc. etc. As I said,I'm an avid red wearer but I was really hoping for subs to introduce me to some new colors- corals, plums, neutrals , etc. if anyone got the mirenesse in perfect kiss ( the coral color) I would Luv to trade- I love the color I got but I'm ready to go outside of my box ;-)


----------



## mwcw (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are the links (not referral links)!
> 
> ...


 Thank you! I've been wanting to try Tatcha products so this is very timely  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And since it's my first order I added the VIP Sample Set too. Thinking if I should get the rice powder travel set ($18) or go for the sampler set ($49)...


----------



## supermary (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm jealous!  I really want to try that serum and also the Lierac Mesolift serum.  I'm hoping my 2nd box will have one of them.  If not, I may put my points towards one of them.


The Joanna Vargas serum is worth every penny! I got it last October in my goop box and it was so fantastic I bought the full size and have been using it ever since.


----------



## supermary (Apr 14, 2013)

I posted a comment earlier today about my love for Birchbox, and Hayley Barna liked it! When I saw that, I almost peed my pants. LOL.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was very happy I got a mirenesse lippy- I got flirty kisses which is the perfect red. I'm the gal that luvs red lipstick &amp; glosses, I think it looks AMAZE with my blonde hair. I never thought I would say that Im stocked in the red department. It seems like over the past year with all my subs, I've somehow gathered approx 10 new red lipstick, stains, glosses, etc. This of course doesnt count my existing staple reds including Chanel no 1, MAC Russian Red, etc. etc. As I said,I'm an avid red wearer but I was really hoping for subs to introduce me to some new colors- corals, plums, neutrals , etc. if anyone got the mirenesse in perfect kiss ( the coral color) I would Luv to trade- I love the color I got but I'm ready to go outside of my box ;-)


 I love MAC Russian Red.


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 14, 2013)

Got the nail polish in my box...was super excited, the color is great - but...it chipped really bad after like 12 hours of wear (mostly sleeping) so I'm pretty bummed about that, I'll try again with a diff combo on base and top coat


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 14, 2013)

> The Joanna Vargas serum is worth every penny! I got it last October in my goop box and it was so fantastic I bought the full size and have been using it ever since.


 I got it in my Goop box too and haven't even opened it...what's so great about it?


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *supermary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I posted a comment earlier today about my love for Birchbox, and Hayley Barna liked it! When I saw that, I almost peed my pants. LOL.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ha! That's awesome!


----------



## tasertag (Apr 14, 2013)

> Got the nail polish in my box...was super excited, the color is great - but...it chipped really bad after like 12 hours of wear (mostly sleeping) so I'm pretty bummed about that, I'll try again with a diff combo on base and top coat


 My polish chipped pretty bad in 2 days. Not as bad as 12h. I used Essie base and top coat.


----------



## Kaylay (Apr 14, 2013)

Still no tracking update for my last box..whyyyyty hahahahha I'm excited for the stuff!


----------



## Yeti (Apr 14, 2013)

My box was delivered yesterday, box 25.  They tend to send me a lot of anti-aging products, and I feel like they are trying to tell me something, lol.  I would adjust my profile, but it isn't like I can't use them....  I am just not ready to admit it.:

I got the Mirenesse in Quick Kiss (the bright orange) and I LOVE it.  I am a bold lip kind of girl though, I can see why others would be a bit put off.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yeti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box was delivered yesterday, box 25.  They tend to send me a lot of anti-aging products, and I feel like they are trying to tell me something, lol.  I would adjust my profile, but it isn't like I can't use them....  I am just not ready to admit it.:
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Apr 14, 2013)

My big problem with the anti-aging things I've tried: They irritate my skin like whoa! One cream left me with such a horrifying allergic reaction that I ended up making an emergency run to Walgreen's on Christmas Day to get something to help because it just kept getting worse every day, and I couldn't stand to wait until partway through work the next day to get something (I go to work so early that picking anything up on the way isn't an option. The only places open at that hour are coffee places, bakeries, and bagel shops). I would take this off my list of skin concerns, but it clearly doesn't matter, so whatever.


----------



## DorotaD (Apr 14, 2013)

> My box was delivered yesterday, box 25.Â  They tend to send me a lot of anti-aging products, and I feel like they are trying to tell me something, lol.Â  I would adjust my profile, but it isn't like I can't use them....Â  I am just not ready to admit it.:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



That is an awesome box! And I love your little deer decor so cuuute!! I am only 23 but I embrace all the anti aging products. My last 4 years of nursing school have really taken a toll on my appearance. I am a big believer in prevention and unfortunately wrinkles are one of the many things you cannot get rid of once thy find a home on your face! It's something i wouldn't want to spend my $ on because those items are sooo expensive. So I really like that BB will incorporate these items once in a while and I'm able to try an array of different things.


----------



## DorotaD (Apr 14, 2013)

Fun fact: We begins the aging process at age 20. Never too early to start an anti aging regimen!


----------



## TXSlainte (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yeti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box was delivered yesterday, box 25.  They tend to send me a lot of anti-aging products, and I feel like they are trying to tell me something, lol.  I would adjust my profile, but it isn't like I can't use them....  I am just not ready to admit it.:
> 
> ...


----------



## avonleabelle (Apr 14, 2013)

> My box was delivered yesterday, box 25.Â  They tend to send me a lot of anti-aging products, and I feel like they are trying to tell me something, lol.Â  I would adjust my profile, but it isn't like I can't use them....Â  I am just not ready to admit it.:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I got the same box yesterday. I love the Quick Kiss shade too.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My big problem with the anti-aging things I've tried: They irritate my skin like whoa! One cream left me with such a horrifying allergic reaction that I ended up making an emergency run to Walgreen's on Christmas Day to get something to help because it just kept getting worse every day, and I couldn't stand to wait until partway through work the next day to get something (I go to work so early that picking anything up on the way isn't an option. The only places open at that hour are coffee places, bakeries, and bagel shops). I would take this off my list of skin concerns, but it clearly doesn't matter, so whatever.


 That sucks that the irritate you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mary322 (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Glitterazzi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That Bain Substantif is my HG shampoo.  I have hair loss due to medication and the shampoo does a great job of making it look like I still have some hair.  That serum lasted me six weeks.  All you need is a tiny bit.  You got a great box.


I love Kerastase products and I have never tried the Bain Substantif, so I am looking forward to it.  They have a new product called Initialiste, which is a hair serum/concentrate I just purchased. So far, it really seems to be improving my hair and scalp (which is sensitive to some products). Have you heard of it? My hair stylist is a trainer for Kerastase and LOVES it.

I can't wait to try to serum, thanks for the tip on using a tiny bit. I would like it to last, it sounds great and has great ingredients for skin.


----------



## Mary322 (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's a great box!  I have never had box envy until now!  I really wanted to try that serum, I love Kerastase products, and that soap is on my wish list.  I like the color of your lippie and would have liked to try the Simple eye stuff too!   Oh well.  I still like the box I'm getting, and I don't know what will be in box # 2 yet.
> 
> What fragrance is your Lafco soap?  I don't know why, but suddenly I have a thing for higher end soaps.


The fragrance name of the Lafco soap is called "Fleurs de Baines".  The Lafco website describes the scent as, "This dramatically fruity floral is a combination of bayberry leaves, wild roses, black currants and a touch of raspberry".  Honestly, in regular people's terms, it smells like a green/floral scent. Scent is very personal, but I really like it, it's smells very different and refreshing. 

Let us know what you get in your box, maybe your box will be even better!


----------



## Yeti (Apr 14, 2013)

> Fun fact: We begins the aging process at age 20. Never too early to start an anti aging regimen!


 Aww Mother Nature is just mean, lol! If it could only be bumped up a touch to start at, oh say... 80.


----------



## allthingsaimee (Apr 14, 2013)

Just got a pretty good deal!  Drink koozies for my husband who needed some for his summertime Coronas, a men's Pick Two of hangover pills (haha!) and hair texture paste that I'll use on my son's hair, then the Boscia Cleansing Cream (for me).  All for $6!!!  Woot!


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yeti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box was delivered yesterday, box 25.  They tend to send me a lot of anti-aging products, and I feel like they are trying to tell me something, lol.  I would adjust my profile, but it isn't like I can't use them....  I am just not ready to admit it.:
> 
> ...


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Apr 14, 2013)

Sorry if this has been answered before, but I already have a women's health subscription (that expires this June) and I would like to either renew it after that or get the refund they offer, but they are asking to send a birchbox subscription order confirmation (what exactly do they want us to send? the email confirmation we got when we subscribed to birchbox?)... I was wondering if there is a way to do this online instead of emailing the card we got in our box. Has anyone of you done this already?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yeti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww Mother Nature is just mean, lol! If it could only be bumped up a touch to start at, oh say... 80.


 Yes yes yes to this!!! Please lmao


----------



## meaganola (Apr 14, 2013)

If anyone wants a Madewell code that expires tonight (11:59pm Eastern time), here you go: SPB65SKWM ETA: another code: SPBEKHXW2 I might find more (spring cleaning day! I'm finding all sorts of interesting stuff!), and if I do, I'll update this post. Since time is a factor here, I'm posting instead of doing this via PM, so if you use it, just post, and I'll edit this post when I take another break from cleaning.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 14, 2013)

Phone double-post!


----------



## Glitterazzi (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love Kerastase products and I have never tried the Bain Substantif, so I am looking forward to it.  They have a new product called Initialiste, which is a hair serum/concentrate I just purchased. So far, it really seems to be improving my hair and scalp (which is sensitive to some products). Have you heard of it? My hair stylist is a trainer for Kerastase and LOVES it.
> ...


I haven't tried any of the serums yet.  I actually wrote to them for help with my hair loss.  I have an auto-immune disorder and the medication I've just started is making my hair thin.  Half of my eyebrows have fallen out!  They recommended I try their dandruff shampoo to restore balance to my scalp.  I just bought a new bottle of the Substantif and will try the new stuff when I run out.  It's in silver packaging.

I just checked my little serum tube and there's still some in there.  I need to finish it up.


----------



## Glitterazzi (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you tried folic acid pills? my hair was falling out a lot and once I started drinking them my hair grew so much.


I'll ask my doctor the next time I see him.  I have an auto-immune disease and supplements (even a daily vitamin) can make my condition flare.  Thanks for your advice and I'll definitely check into it.  Seeing my scalp is freaking me out.


----------



## lolas (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry if this has been answered before, but I already have a women's health subscription (that expires this June) and I would like to either renew it after that or get the refund they offer, but they are asking to send a birchbox subscription order confirmation (what exactly do they want us to send? the email confirmation we got when we subscribed to birchbox?)... I was wondering if there is a way to do this online instead of emailing the card we got in our box. Has anyone of you done this already?


 I was just about to ask this as well. I was thinking that by order confirmation, they were maybe talking about the order confirmation number? I don't think I still have the original email...


----------



## Mary322 (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Glitterazzi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I haven't tried any of the serums yet.  I actually wrote to them for help with my hair loss.  I have an auto-immune disorder and the medication I've just started is making my hair thin.  Half of my eyebrows have fallen out!  They recommended I try their dandruff shampoo to restore balance to my scalp.  I just bought a new bottle of the Substantif and will try the new stuff when I run out.  It's in silver packaging.
> ...


Sorry to hear you have to suffer with both an auto-immune disorder and now hair loss, that's terrible. Hopefully there is an answer that works out to help that is simple. In the mean time, it sounds like you are doing your best to take care of yourself, and that is what is most important!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry if this has been answered before, but I already have a women's health subscription (that expires this June) and I would like to either renew it after that or get the refund they offer, but they are asking to send a birchbox subscription order confirmation (what exactly do they want us to send? the email confirmation we got when we subscribed to birchbox?)... I was wondering if there is a way to do this online instead of emailing the card we got in our box. Has anyone of you done this already?


 I emailed them about it this morning, still waiting on a reply, I'll let you know once I get a clear answer! (I'm hoping we can just write the order confirmation # on the refund card and send that in, but it may require a separate printout &amp; envelope).


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed them about it this morning, still waiting on a reply, I'll let you know once I get a clear answer! (I'm hoping we can just write the order confirmation # on the refund card and send that in, but it may require a separate printout &amp; envelope).


 Glad I am not the only one wondering how to do this. I am going to get one, but I have two boxes so I don't need two subs!


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed them about it this morning, still waiting on a reply, I'll let you know once I get a clear answer! (I'm hoping we can just write the order confirmation # on the refund card and send that in, but it may require a separate printout &amp; envelope).


 Great, I was about to email them, but thought I should ask here first... Yes, please let us know when you get an answer! Thanks!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Apr 14, 2013)

Yay!! Got my invite to sign up for my second account! Hopefully box twins will be kept to a minimum! -happy dance-


----------



## JC327 (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Glitterazzi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'll ask my doctor the next time I see him.  I have an auto-immune disease and supplements (even a daily vitamin) can make my condition flare.  Thanks for your advice and I'll definitely check into it.  Seeing my scalp is freaking me out.


 I'm sorry to hear that, hope you find something that works for you. Also have you tried Fibre Architecte by Kerastase? its one of my HG hair products.


----------



## Brainwall (Apr 14, 2013)

My box is in PA right now and I'm in NY so I am hoping that it will come tomorrow! An order I made on BB was supposed to come yesterday but apparently it was "missent." May get two surprises in the mail tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I decided to try the Marcelle BB cream because it has such good ratings and always seems to be sold out. Plus, those bamboo utensils were adorable and will be perfect for when my sister and I move into our apartment.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm in NYC and finally got mine on Saturday so you will definitely get it tomorrow.


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Brainwall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is in PA right now and I'm in NY so I am hoping that it will come tomorrow! An order I made on BB was supposed to come yesterday but apparently it was "missent." May get two surprises in the mail tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I decided to try the Marcelle BB cream because it has such good ratings and always seems to be sold out. Plus, those bamboo utensils were adorable and will be perfect for when my sister and I move into our apartment.


 I got the Marcelle BB in my birchbox last month and loved it! So I ordered a full size a few days ago and it should be here soon.  Did you order the regular BB cream or the golden one?


----------



## chrissymarie (Apr 15, 2013)

Did anyone get the Sumita Eyeshadow Pencil?


----------



## SarahAlly01 (Apr 15, 2013)

So I've been reading that people with box 13 aren't getting the Yes to Grapefruit wipes?! I'm going to be really disappointed if it's not in my box, considering I've also read that the Caudalie eye cream is basically air.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SarahAlly01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I've been reading that people with box 13 aren't getting the Yes to Grapefruit wipes?! I'm going to be really disappointed if it's not in my box, considering I've also read that the Caudalie eye cream is basically air.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hmm I wonder if this why they changed my box 13 to box 40 at the last minute? Super bummer about the wipes, 6 products would have been exciting to review.


----------



## nikkimouse (Apr 15, 2013)

Super excited I ordered my second Birchbox subscription today it should ship the 24th I'm hoping for a much better box then the one on my main account and also excited about earning more points too bad I can't combine my points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> fingers crossed for awesome nail polish in my new box


----------



## EricaD (Apr 15, 2013)

> Did anyone get theÂ Sumita Eyeshadow Pencil ?Â


 I did.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Mine is in the color Tej, which is a sparkly light purple. It is full size, as far as I can tell. Also in my box are: -Nexxus Hydra-Light Leave-In Conditioning Foam- also full size, I believe. (5.5 ounces, if memory serves; I don't have it in front of me. -Supergoop SPF 37 Anti-Aging Eye Cream- tiny sample -Yes to Cucumbers Faccial Towelettes- 3 individually wrapped towelettes *Beauty Extra - two small foil-on-card Yes to Grapefruit samples- Daily Facial Scrub and Dark Spot Correcting Serum. Not too bad, two full size products, one of which is actual makeup. Unfortunately the shadow pencil is the one color Birchbox lists that I would never ever wear. I would have loved to get the pink, but that doesn't mean my box sucks. Wish those FB complainers could understand that. *sorry for no pictures, I can't add them from my phone*


----------



## ruhimaach (Apr 15, 2013)

> That lifestyle extra item you got is AMAZING, omg I got a bag of them in the Healthy Surprise box I'm reviewing this week and couldn't believe how yummy they were.


 I have already ordered a bag of Hail Merry from the Birchbox store Since i was placing an order anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Fun fact: We begins the aging process at age 20.
> 
> Never too early to start an anti aging regimen!


 I beg to differ, I think we start the aging process at birth...







hehhehe.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Glad I am not the only one wondering how to do this. I am going to get one, but I have two boxes so I don't need two subs!


 I had the same question as well so thanks to magicalmom for asking already! I don't really want a subscription since I'm not really into fitness stuff and I'm probably going to be moving in a few months. If we have to print off a confirmation, send it in with a stamp, etc etc, then it's probably not worth it to me and I'll just give my sub to a friend I guess.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 15, 2013)

Just so everyone knows if you use code BBTaxDay15 you get 15% off at the BB shop today.  Ordinarily I'd pass but I'm considering using it to get the color changing nail polish


----------



## DorotaD (Apr 15, 2013)

> I beg to differ, I think we start the aging process at birth... :biggrin: hehhehe.


 Blahhh you know what I mean lol. We can begin our decline as early as 20!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Glad I am not the only one wondering how to do this. I am going to get one, but I have two boxes so I don't need two subs!





> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had the same question as well so thanks to magicalmom for asking already! I don't really want a subscription since I'm not really into fitness stuff and I'm probably going to be moving in a few months. If we have to print off a confirmation, send it in with a stamp, etc etc, then it's probably not worth it to me and I'll just give my sub to a friend I guess.


 Ok, sooooo.... the first reply I got was computer-generated, and was just standard info on how to stop a current subscription, with a postscript to reply if this wasn't the information I needed.  I replied to that, saying my question wasn't answered and to please try again!  I got a reply from (i think?) a human this time, asking for my complete mailing address and order confirmation #.  

I replied with my mailing address and my BB original subscription order confirmation #.  However, the reason I still think it may be a computer talking to me is that the email was very terse, and didn't specify if I should send a BB confirmation number or a Women's Health order #.  I did ask in my reply (the THIRD email to them), if I still needed to send in the refund card, because the lettering on the card was clear about not accepting any copies.

I'll continue to keep you all updated....  *le sigh*


----------



## tivoli92 (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm sure this has been discussed already, but did anyone ever find out how i'm supposed to sharpen the mirenesse given that it is plastic??


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tivoli92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sure this has been discussed already, but did anyone ever find out how i'm supposed to sharpen the mirenesse given that it is plastic??


 They suggest using the Pixi pencil sharpener.

I asked the FB rep and she said sharpen it, and from the Mirenesse page, I'm pretty sure they link to the Pixi sharpener so... :| sigh


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 15, 2013)

Did anyone else receive the Juice Beauty CC cream? I used it for the first time yesterday and I can already see a huge difference! My face feels and looks amazing today! Definitely purchasing the full size!


----------



## Brainwall (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the Marcelle BB in my birchbox last month and loved it! So I ordered a full size a few days ago and it should be here soon.  Did you order the regular BB cream or the golden one?


 Good! I was hoping my buying without trying wouldn't end up being a mistake.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got the regular one--just based on the reviews. What is the difference between the two? Which one did you try in your box?


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tivoli92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sure this has been discussed already, but did anyone ever find out how i'm supposed to sharpen the mirenesse given that it is plastic??


 just like any regular pencil product...just go a bit slower than you would normally, otherwise you can sharpen more than intended!


----------



## Brainwall (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did anyone else receive the Juice Beauty CC cream? I used it for the first time yesterday and I can already see a huge difference! My face feels and looks amazing today! Definitely purchasing the full size!


 Oh! Good news! Mine should be here tomorrow (I hope!) It's still sitting in Philly...


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Brainwall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good! I was hoping my buying without trying wouldn't end up being a mistake.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got the regular one--just based on the reviews. What is the difference between the two? Which one did you try in your box?


 I tried the golden one in my box and loved it but ended up ordering the regular one as well b/c, like you said, the reviews were pretty great.  I figured I had tried the golden one for a while and now it was time to try the regular.  The golden one has some shimmer to it and I really liked it and am looking forward to using the rest of my sample in the summer.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did anyone else receive the Juice Beauty CC cream? I used it for the first time yesterday and I can already see a huge difference! My face feels and looks amazing today! Definitely purchasing the full size!


 LOL I got one like two boxes ago and just tried it out for the first time today. It's ehhhh imo. It really reduces the appearance of pores (mine are relatively small anyway) and kind of evens skintone, but it doesn't have the coverage I need...


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 15, 2013)

> LOL I got one like two boxes ago and just tried it out for the first time today. It's ehhhh imo. It really reduces the appearance of pores (mine are relatively small anyway) and kind of evens skintone, but it doesn't have the coverage I need...


 I used it more as a way to actually "color correct" and I definitely think it does that. I put foundation over it so coverage wasnt an issue for me! On another note, I know a few of us who received box 13 were having issues with incorrect products and such and I sent an email to BB last night just as a heads up that this was happening. They just emailed me back and said that they no longer had the product in stock that I was supposed to be getting, but that they would add 50 points to my account! I honestly wasnt expecting anything, but an awesome box this month AND $5 worth of points?! Beyooond excited. Love BirchBox. Best customer service hands down.


----------



## hindsighting (Apr 15, 2013)

My box was supposed to be here the 11th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hopefully it's waiting for me at home now...


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm not getting my box until the 18th, the latest I've ever received it.  I couldn't wait any longer and peeked, and I'm getting box #4.  Excited - this looks like a great box!






I love facial oils, eye creams, and anything that can mattify my oily skin, so this is perfect for me



.


----------



## CourtneyB (Apr 15, 2013)

This might be old news, but I got a special promo code today for receiving my 16th box. It's the "Sweet 16 Celebration," and I can get $25 off just like with the old anniversary codes. That's exciting!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 15, 2013)

I received my Birchbox today, and I love the products more than I thought I would. The Simple Eye Roll On is great for nights I can't sleep (which is a lot of them). I got the Mirenesse in Cheeky Kiss (a really pretty pink color), and the color looks really pretty on me. I don't have any wrinkles or fine lines yet, but I think the Kiehl's Line-Reducing Concentrate can be used to help lighten a few of the little spots of discoloration I have leftover from a bad break out I had. I don't quite know how to use the Nexxus Hair Elixir, but I will definitely try it out. The only thing I'm not wild about is the smell of the J.R. Watkins Hand Salve I received. I am very odor sensitive, and I really wish I'd gotten the lemon or green tea scents over the lavender. I might buy the full size of one of the other scents, because I do think I would live this salve quite a bit. 

Has anyone successfully depotted the Mirenesse? I'd like to try it.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 15, 2013)

maybe i'm just totally daft but how do you enter a code at check out


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> maybe i'm just totally daft but how do you enter a code at check out


 There's a little box near the bottom that says "coupon codes" - it's right under the "continue shopping" button, next to the "estimate shipping" box, and above the "gift card" box.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 15, 2013)

Ahhh thanks!! For me you seem to have to do this before checkout so that is why I was confused but when I go to my cart it lets me fine! Thanks!!!



> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There's a little box near the bottom that says "coupon codes" - it's right under the "continue shopping" button, next to the "estimate shipping" box, and above the "gift card" box.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Apr 15, 2013)

My box 4 is out for delivery. .2 days earlier than scheduled..so excited!


----------



## stefsteranne (Apr 15, 2013)

It looks gorgeous on you!  Thank you so much for sharing!  

I had read some reviews on the BB site and I was scared off by a few of the reviewers thoughts on colors, so I figured I'd ask here.


----------



## stefsteranne (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is me with Mirenesse in Perfect Kiss: Excuse the no-makeup skin!


 So pretty!  Now I'm not at all concerned about the color! I can't wait to get my box!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Apr 15, 2013)

So ladies, this weekend I tried a new look with a light pink lip color and gloss (I have never gone near pink colors as I've been scared I was too pale).

OMG it looks really good on me- you can't see the lip color too much in this pic but it is very flattering!


----------



## PR Rosebud (Apr 15, 2013)

Where do find your box # ?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PR Rosebud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where do find your box # ?


 Birchbox website&gt; Box tab&gt; scroll down to Box History&gt; click on the picture of your box to the left of the listed contents&gt; the last few numbers in the URL after the page loads is your box number.


----------



## celiajuno (Apr 15, 2013)

Oh no, I am so upset. I got my Birchbox today and the cap came off my Mirenesse and it smashed all over the box. I really wanted to try that product, it was a beautiful red color. There is lipstick all over everything in the box. I am so sad.


----------



## PR Rosebud (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox website&gt; Box tab&gt; scroll down to Box History&gt; click on the picture of your box to the left of the listed contents&gt; the last few numbers in the URL after the page loads is your box number.


 Thank-you so much.


----------



## TXSlainte (Apr 15, 2013)

I just got an email from Birchbox with a code for 30% off because I have gotten 30 boxes! Time to shop.


----------



## gemstone (Apr 15, 2013)

> Oh no, I am so upset. I got my Birchbox today and the cap came off my Mirenesse and it smashed all over the box. I really wanted to try that product, it was a beautiful red color. There is lipstick all over everything in the box. I am so sad.


 You can always just sharpen it down.


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got an email from Birchbox with a code for 30% off because I have gotten 30 boxes! Time to shop.


 THIS IS AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Glitterazzi (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that, hope you find something that works for you. Also have you tried Fibre Architecte by Kerastase? its one of my HG hair products.


I haven't heard of that.  I have a salon appointment this Friday, so I will take a look and see what they have.  Thanks everyone for your kind comments and suggestions.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got an email from Birchbox with a code for 30% off because I have gotten 30 boxes! Time to shop.


 Wow!  Are you one of the original subscribers?  Very cool.


----------



## Brainwall (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used it more as a way to actually "color correct" and I definitely think it does that. I put foundation over it so coverage wasnt an issue for me!
> 
> On another note, I know a few of us who received box 13 were having issues with incorrect products and such and I sent an email to BB last night just as a heads up that this was happening. They just emailed me back and said that they no longer had the product in stock that I was supposed to be getting, but that they would add 50 points to my account! I honestly wasnt expecting anything, but an awesome box this month AND $5 worth of points?! Beyooond excited. Love BirchBox. Best customer service hands down.


 Oh sweet! Mine is on the way right now. I am waiting by the window impatiently.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know what to do now if I don't get the wipes either. 50 points is really generous!


----------



## AthenaBolina (Apr 15, 2013)

Still haven't received my boxes...one is four days late, the other three.  Starting to get pretty frustrated.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Apr 15, 2013)

Mine came today. Everything in it is new to me, which is all I want, so I'm happy with it. I look fwd to trying the $36 loreal shampoo. I didn't know loreal even had an expensive shampoo in their line. I'm always looking out for good hair care products for my girls &amp; I.


----------



## TXSlainte (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow!  Are you one of the original subscribers?  Very cool.


 I think I subscribed in the 2nd or 3rd month. So not completely original, just pretty close.


----------



## ILikeGiants (Apr 15, 2013)

I got a code for "All Grown Up: 21% off" since I've gotten 21 boxes.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 15, 2013)

> > I'm sure this has been discussed already, but did anyone ever find out how i'm supposed to sharpen the mirenesse given that it is plastic??
> 
> 
> They suggest using the Pixi pencil sharpener. I asked the FB rep and she said sharpen it, and from the Mirenesse page, I'm pretty sure they link to the Pixi sharpener so... :| sigh


 The packaging says, "Please sharpen with a cosmetic pencil sharpener." I bought an e.l.f. sharpener at the grocery store. Why can these pencil things not be twist-up? I got my Birchbox today and the lippy is orangr--the one I was hoping for. I tried it first thing. I'm still wearing it. I like it. Orange lip products make me very excited. Edited because I was confused on the color name. After a closer look, the tube says "14. Perfect Kiss" halfway around the tube from "Miranesse Glossy Kiss". The card it came in says, "Glossy Kiss Starlet". I'm pretty sure the color name is Perfect Kiss. Anyway, it's an orange color and I'll probably be wearing it for the next week eventhough it makes my teeth look more yellow than they are.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So ladies, this weekend I tried a new look with a light pink lip color and gloss (I have never gone near pink colors as I've been scared I was too pale).
> 
> OMG it looks really good on me- you can't see the lip color too much in this pic but it is very flattering!


 You look Beeyutifull! (Sorry, couldn't resist!)

Seriously, though, you do look gorgeous!  Pink looks good on you!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 15, 2013)

I didn't get the Mirenesse in my box, but I was able to trade for it with a lovely lady on here a few towns away from me. I got it in the mail today, and immediately put it on. It's flirty kiss, the RED one. Oh my god. This stuff... amazing. I've never used this type of lip product before, I was worried it would be kinda dry, like a liner. So glossy, so moisturizing, and the color is absolutely gorgeous. I'm just looking at myself over and over and gushing! &lt;3


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 15, 2013)

I've got glossy kiss- there's no way it would work with my skin tone. I'll end up putting it up for trade or ebay...


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ILikeGiants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a code for "All Grown Up: 21% off" since I've gotten 21 boxes.


 I'm jealous of all the codes other people get... I got my last code when I reached 12 months. This month I received my 21st box and I didn't get a code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Apr 15, 2013)

Has anyone gotten the youngblood yet?  I gave in and bought it...I hope I'm not disappointed....It is at my house waiting for me but I don't get off until 11:-(  Just wanted to seewhat everyone else thought!


----------



## hindsighting (Apr 15, 2013)

Hmm, I got a "sweet 16" code today, but it was for 25% off. I also still haven't gotten my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />((


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 15, 2013)

I got my box (#38) today. I was so excited for the Weleda lotion samples and the chance to try 3 of them. I'm usually pretty easy to please when it comes to scents but these Weleda samples are absolutely nauseating!! I opened all three hoping at least one would be pleasant, but they all were awful. I got Wild Rose, Sea Buckthorn, and Pomegranate. I will not be purchasing any of these. Ugh I wish I didn't put this stuff on my arms and hands because it's making me sick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meahlea (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my box (#38) today. I was so excited for the Weleda lotion samples and the chance to try 3 of them. I'm usually pretty easy to please when it comes to scents but these Weleda samples are absolutely nauseating!! I opened all three hoping at least one would be pleasant, but they all were awful. I got Wild Rose, Sea Buckthorn, and Pomegranate. I will not be purchasing any of these. Ugh I wish I didn't put this stuff on my arms and hands because it's making me sick


Oh no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was kind of looking forward to those.


----------



## award04 (Apr 15, 2013)

I got my first box today. I had different items than most. I got eye goop,peppemint shampoo, shave cream and tea bags. And the nail polish. Slightly unimpressed. But I am gonna give them a chance. I was hoping for some makeup.


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 15, 2013)

Well I'm sure a lot of people will love them, but like I said I'm pretty open to scents and those Weleda lotions were just sickening to me. But I also got the Skin &amp; Co body wash in my box and a lot of people on here have said they hated it, but I don't mind it at all. I was just so surprised and bummed that I didn't even like one of the Weledas. Hope you have better luck!



> Oh no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was kind of looking forward to those.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 15, 2013)

I agree!  I got one of these lotion packets in a trade as an extra and I LOVE scented lotions!  I am not especially smell sensitive either.  I put it on and could not wash my hands enough to get the smell off.  It gave me headache and even my husband commented "What is that smell?"  I think mine was the pomegrante.  When I saw people getting them in their boxes I was hoping I would not get that box!



> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box (#38) today. I was so excited for the Weleda lotion samples and the chance to try 3 of them. I'm usually pretty easy to please when it comes to scents but these Weleda samples are absolutely nauseating!! I opened all three hoping at least one would be pleasant, but they all were awful. I got Wild Rose, Sea Buckthorn, and Pomegranate. I will not be purchasing any of these. Ugh I wish I didn't put this stuff on my arms and hands because it's making me sick





> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was kind of looking forward to those.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Apr 15, 2013)

> You look Beeyutifull! (Sorry, couldn't resist!) Seriously, though, you do look gorgeous! Â Pink looks good on you! Â


 Awww thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am seriously getting the mirenesse when it becomes available in the shop. I want the pink!!


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 15, 2013)

Glad I'm not the only one!



> I agree! Â I got one of these lotion packets in a trade as an extra and I LOVE scented lotions! Â I am not especially smell sensitive either. Â I put it on and could not wash my hands enough to get the smell off. Â It gave me headache and even my husband commented "What is that smell?" Â I think mine was the pomegrante. Â When I saw people getting them in their boxes I was hoping I would not get that box!


----------



## Canny Charlene (Apr 15, 2013)

Got my box 4 today:


----------



## gemstone (Apr 15, 2013)

> I agree! Â I got one of these lotion packets in a trade as an extra and I LOVE scented lotions! Â I am not especially smell sensitive either. Â I put it on and could not wash my hands enough to get the smell off. Â It gave me headache and even my husband commented "What is that smell?" Â I think mine was the pomegrante. Â When I saw people getting them in their boxes I was hoping I would not get that box!


 That's such a bummer! I have a body oil from weleda in wild rose, but it is super subtle.


----------



## SweetTea (Apr 15, 2013)

So I emailed BB about my pack of air sample and missing towels and they gave me 100 points. I'm happy with that, but still sad about missing an item and 1 sample being empty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am thinking I'll give them a few more months, but this was my second box and I'm just underwhelmed. 

I have my profiles set to the truth - 23, lower income, splurge item latest makeup color, adventurous &amp; trendy, nothing checked on skin concern, does anyone know why I'm being sent so many aging type products / skincare? My last box had them too. I'm overflowing with skincare items and REALLY don't need anymore!


----------



## lovepink (Apr 15, 2013)

That sounds so good!  I may have to check them out!



> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's such a bummer! I have a body oil from weeds in wild rose, but it is super subtle.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 15, 2013)

Love the Mirenesse! I received 14. Perfect Kiss.. reminds me of Nars New Lover lip pencil. Great color, shiny and moisturizing. . I might need more of these!


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 15, 2013)

> Love the Mirenesse! I received 14. Perfect Kiss.. reminds me of Nars New Lover lip pencil. Great color, shiny and moisturizing. . I might need more of these!


 Very pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EricaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did.
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 15, 2013)

> Very pretty!


 Thanks! Such a great find. . I'll definitely be trying more of these.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So ladies, this weekend I tried a new look with a light pink lip color and gloss (I have never gone near pink colors as I've been scared I was too pale).
> 
> OMG it looks really good on me- you can't see the lip color too much in this pic but it is very flattering!


 So pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got an email from Birchbox with a code for 30% off because I have gotten 30 boxes! Time to shop.


 That's great.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So pretty!


 Thanks, I am now on the hunt for the Mirenesse pink lol, it's so crazy how you can be terrified of a color just because you don't ''think'' it will look good on you. It was just me playing in my makeup mirror and voila! I NEED PINKS!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Glitterazzi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I haven't heard of that.  I have a salon appointment this Friday, so I will take a look and see what they have.  Thanks everyone for your kind comments and suggestions.


 Its a hair serum but its not greasy at all and it smells so good. I love the way it leaves my hair you should try it.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This looks great on you!!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ILikeGiants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a code for "All Grown Up: 21% off" since I've gotten 21 boxes.


 That's great looks like they are sending lots of codes this month.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks great on you! I cant wait for mine to arrive.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks, I am now on the hunt for the Mirenesse pink lol, it's so crazy how you can be terrified of a color just because you don't ''think'' it will look good on you. It was just me playing in my makeup mirror and voila! I NEED PINKS!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That has happened to me so many times that's why I just give everything a try now, never know what youre going to find.


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That color looks fantastic on you!!!!


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 15, 2013)

The Kiehls fine line serum was left out of my box but they were out of sample so they are crediting me the 100 points. I guess I'll take it. I would have liked to try the Kiehls.


----------



## ScopeIt (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allthingsaimee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got a pretty good deal!  Drink koozies for my husband who needed some for his summertime Coronas, a men's Pick Two of hangover pills (haha!) and hair texture paste that I'll use on my son's hair, then the Boscia Cleansing Cream (for me).  All for $6!!!  Woot!


 I grabbed the same sample pack for my husband, and that sample of hair stuff is AMAZING. Probably one of the best deluxe samples I've seen -- it feel light, but the product is a good inch deep in the container. My husband always uses some sort of paste or fiber in his hair, and this will be perfect for our trip to Europe in September! Much better than taking a big container of goop (last time his American Crew stuff leaked all over his underwear lol).


----------



## JLR594 (Apr 16, 2013)

My Mirenesse is the bright red one and it looks awful.  I just can't do red.  But I'm testing it out anyway, to see how it wears and feels.  I just don't leave the house if I have it on.  I'm jealous of you ladies that got Cheeky Kiss.

My box also contained the LaFace wash and I'm not liking how it is packaged.  It is in a little plastic jar.  I think this product should have been in a tube, or even in a foil packet.  I'd rather squeeze it out into my hand than to have to dab it onto my finger.  Just a very awkward way to use a face wash.


----------



## sparklegirl (Apr 16, 2013)

I got my box today. I was one of the lucky ones who received the nailpolish but it's a much brighter color than I expected! Like highlighter pink inside. Its going on my trade list


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 16, 2013)

AMEN about LaFace! It's so weird in its little jar!



> My Mirenesse is the bright red one and it looks awful.Â  I just can't do red.Â  But I'm testing it out anyway, to see how it wears and feels.Â  I just don't leave the house if I have it on.Â  I'm jealous of you ladies that got Cheeky Kiss. My box also contained the LaFace wash and I'm not liking how it is packaged.Â  It is in a little plastic jar.Â  I think this product should have been in a tube, or even in a foil packet.Â  I'd rather squeeze it out into my hand than to have to dab it onto my finger.Â  Just a very awkward way to use a face wash.


----------



## ILikeGiants (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm jealous of all the codes other people get... I got my last code when I reached 12 months. This month I received my 21st box and I didn't get a code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 If you're at 21 boxes, the code should work for your account: it's "21andcounting", and it's good through April 29.


----------



## Antidentite (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ILikeGiants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you're at 21 boxes, the code should work for your account: it's "21andcounting", and it's good through April 29.


I'm at 21 boxes this month and that code didn't work for me.  I haven't gotten a code since 1 year either, but I'm happy to see that they are starting to send out coupon codes past 12 months for some people.


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Very pretty!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So beautiful!  I love that color on you!


----------



## mmccann13 (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SarahAlly01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I've been reading that people with box 13 aren't getting the Yes to Grapefruit wipes?! I'm going to be really disappointed if it's not in my box, considering I've also read that the Caudalie eye cream is basically air.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 mine did not have them in the box but i emailed them and they are sending them to me


----------



## HazelC (Apr 16, 2013)

I got my box yesterday:

Whish shave cream

Malin+Goetz peppermint shampoo

Ruby Wing polish in Peony

Supergoop eye cream

Mighty leaf teas.

I am happy with the shampoo, tea and eye cream (because I wanted to try). Can do without the shaving cream and I really didn't want that nail polish.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 16, 2013)

Did they do something different with the points? I have 308 points and I'm trying to purchase something -- but I don't want to use all of them! Can I call in and only use 200 via phone order?


----------



## gemstone (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did they do something different with the points? I have 308 points and I'm trying to purchase something -- but I don't want to use all of them! Can I call in and only use 200 via phone order?


 That's how it has always been.  I am not sure if they would do it if you call them, but it can't hurt.


----------



## gemstone (Apr 16, 2013)

Ijust tried the juice beauty cc cream and am super disappointed.  Right now I use dr brandt's bb cream and I love it, but even though it is tinted, this cc cream really didn't look any different than my regular moisturizer.  I am not looking for a ton of coverage, but I really felt like this did nothing for me.  I got the wei to go cc last august, and it was a tad too light but I did at least feel like it evened out my skin tone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## thebirdsflyout (Apr 16, 2013)

I got my box yesterday, and I was missing two products and another was completely empty!

My box was:  

*Juice CC Cream (I got an empty cardboard packet with no sample)*

*Caudalie Eye Cream (totally empty/air-filled sample tube)*

*Yes To Cucumber Facial Wipes (also missing from my box)*

Beauty Protector Detangle spray

Yes To Carrots Mint Lip Butter

Yes to Grapefruit scrub/serum

I've had some bad luck with certain tube samples going back to the Dr. Brandt's BB Cream tubes that were basically empty, so now when I get a tube I always let it sit overnight on the lid, that way any product will come to the bottom.  With the Caudalie, I ended up cutting it open this morning after being unable to get any product, and it was empty!

Since I had three total product failures, I contacted BB customer service via phone and they are going to send me an entirely new box for this month if possible!  It probably won't be the same items, but maybe I'll end up with one of those lovely Mirenesse lippys?  And if not, they are going to give me 100 points, so at least I'll get the credit.

I'm bummed about my box but pretty thrilled with the customer service.


----------



## page5 (Apr 16, 2013)

> Ijust tried the juice beauty cc cream and am super disappointed. Â Right now I use dr brandt's bb cream and I love it, but even though it is tinted, this cc cream really didn't look any different than my regular moisturizer. Â I am not looking for a ton of coverage, but I really felt like this did nothing for me. Â I got the wei to go cc last august, and it was a tad too light but I did at least feel like it evened out my skin tone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 My sis gave me her sample and I had the same result - poor coverage and no improvement in my skin tone, etc. I even tried using it as a primer but my foundation would not apply evenly over the cc cream. The scent was very unappealing to me also. Product was not for me but I'm glad some liked it.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 16, 2013)

> Did they do something different with the points? I have 308 points and I'm trying to purchase something -- but I don't want to use all of them! Can I call in and only use 200 via phone order?


 To only use 200 pts, your order total has to be $20 or less..for 300 pts it has to be $30 or less. If your order is $21, they will take all 300 pts since u can only use them in increments of 100..but u cant order say $25, use 200 pts and pay 5 $ cash unless u have 200 or less pts total.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So pretty--and my oh my, you have lovely skin!


----------



## shy32 (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So pretty--and my oh my, you have lovely skin!


----------



## jessicarobin (Apr 16, 2013)

Excuse the rant, I can't think of another place to post this, though:

I placed an order last week for the Birchbox Home Edition and a couple of other items, I also added the Bamboo utensils and a Two-Pack of samples.  All was well, chose the $7 shipping option which said the order would be delivered on Friday.  I figured that was not very likely/misleading, so I didn't have my hopes up for that.  I got the shipping confirmation and the UPS tracking number didn't work.  I contacted Birchbox and they said that I should still receive it within 3-5 business days.  Okay, good, that's fine.

The UPS tracking still didn't update by yesterday (it said a label was created, but has not reached the facility).  I contacted BB again on Facebook and they assured me everything was fine, I'll get it within 3-5 business days of placing the order, blah blah blah.

Still, by this morning, same story with the UPS tracking.  So, I've been calling them all morning and finally got a person.  She looked into it for me and it turned out they were holding the order because both the bamboo utensils and sample pack were out of stock.

Now... I remember someone on the FB saying that if things are out of stock, they won't add on the order page when you're placing the order.  But, regardless, I'm okay if those items were out of stock. I don't get why they held the shipment of items I paid for without contacting me. With other companies, they generally can update your order to send out things that are in stock without delay. I also don't understand the misinformation from FB CS.  If she didn't know what was going on, she should have been referred to someone who would be able to look into it.  Edit:  I forgot to add that the FB CS said that the order was in UPS's hands and they simply hadn't scanned it yet, basically just placing the blame on them.

The person that helped me on the phone reordered the items I wanted, but now I'm not sure if THOSE things are in stock, considering this experience.  I also used the $7 option and she only used Flat Shipping, so I'm afraid I'll have to wait even longer for my items to arrive.  She did credit me 100 points and she was helpful, but I am still finding the experience annoying.

Are there worst things going on in the world? Yes.  And am I lucky if this is the most annoying thing going on in my life? Sure.  But, still... bleh :


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 16, 2013)

> So pretty--and my oh my, you have lovely skin!


 Thank you, thank you, thank you! My skin is thanks to the wonderful coverage of MUFE Mat Velvet + lmao.. my skin, but better?


----------



## gemstone (Apr 16, 2013)

> Excuse the rant, I can't think of another place to post this, though: I placed an order last week for the Birchbox Home Edition and a couple of other items, I also added the Bamboo utensils and a Two-Pack of samples. Â All was well, chose the $7 shipping option which said the order would be delivered on Friday. Â I figured that was not very likely/misleading, so I didn't have my hopes up for that. Â I got the shipping confirmation and the UPS tracking number didn't work. Â I contacted Birchbox and they said that I should still receive it within 3-5 business days. Â Okay, good, that's fine. The UPS tracking still didn't update by yesterday (it said a label was created, but has not reached the facility). Â I contacted BB again on Facebook and they assured me everything was fine, I'll get it within 3-5 business days of placing the order, blah blah blah. Still, by this morning, same story with the UPS tracking. Â So, I've been calling them all morning and finally got a person. Â She looked into it for me and it turned out they were holding the order because both the bamboo utensils and sample pack were out of stock. Now... I remember someone on the FB saying that if things are out of stock, they won't add on the order page when you're placing the order. Â But, regardless, I'm okay if those items were out of stock. I don't get why they held the shipment of items I paid for without contacting me. With other companies, they generally can update your order to send out things that are in stock without delay. I also don't understand the misinformation from FB CS. Â If she didn't know what was going on, she should have been referred to someone who would be able to look into it. Â Edit: Â I forgot to add that the FB CS said that the order was in UPS's hands and they simply hadn't scanned it yet, basically just placing the blame on them. The person that helped me on the phone reordered the items I wanted, but now I'm not sure if THOSE things are in stock, considering this experience. Â I also used the $7 option and she only used Flat Shipping, so I'm afraid I'll have to wait even longer for my items to arrive. Â She did credit me 100 points and she was helpful, but I am still finding the experience annoying. Are there worst things going on in the world? Yes. Â And am I lucky if this is the most annoying thing going on in my life? Sure. Â But, still... bleh :


 They definitely need a new system for out of stock items. They ended up crediting me a total of THIRTY points for an order they messed up last month which is nuts (giving me 10 pts for problems three times). I ordered the beauty protector spray and a pick two, and when the pick two was sold out they never sent the other product. I had to email them two more times for it to get to me, because it went on back order soon after my order it kept messing up. Thirty points is so generous, and CS was so helpful, but they lost money because of their nonsense system.


----------



## jessicarobin (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They definitely need a new system for out of stock items. They ended up crediting me a total of THIRTY points for an order they messed up last month which is nuts (giving me 10 pts for problems three times). I ordered the beauty protector spray and a pick two, and when the pick two was sold out they never sent the other product. I had to email them two more times for it to get to me, because it went on back order soon after my order it kept messing up. Thirty points is so generous, and CS was so helpful, but they lost money because of their nonsense system.


 Did you ever receive the Beauty Protector?

Because that's basically the nightmare situation I'm imagining.  I am feeling like there's a very high possibility that some of the stuff I ordered last week might be on back order now.    

I just want my things! Don't they know it's my birthday week??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LittleDaniBee (Apr 16, 2013)

I got the Tatcha samples, but it wants to charge me $5.90 in shipping.  Their website says free shipping, and people on here have said $1.95.  What's the scoop?


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Apr 16, 2013)

Got my Youngblood Mattifier yesterday and I LOVE it!  Its like Dr FeelGood (Benefit) Only 100 times better!


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 16, 2013)

> Love the Mirenesse! I received 14. Perfect Kiss.. reminds me of Nars New Lover lip pencil. Great color, shiny and moisturizing. . I might need more of these!


 That color is absolutely gorgeous on you!


----------



## gemstone (Apr 16, 2013)

> Did you ever receive the Beauty Protector? Because that's basically the nightmare situation I'm imagining. Â I am feeling like there's a very high possibility that some of the stuff I ordered last week might be on back order now. Â  Â  I just want my things! Don't they know it's my birthday week??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I did! It took a little over two weeks. I am sure it won't happen to you this way, because at least the home box is in stock still. Edit: I think you should contact them and insist on a refund for shipping, in dollars and not points. (Only because you paid for faster shipping and clearly are not getting it).


----------



## Charity1217 (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I saw last month someone post that she takes all her extra samples to her underprivileged students and lets them choose things for their moms around the holidays. I would like to donate some samples to her since Mother's day is coming up. Anyone know who this is or how I can contact her? Thanks!


That's a wonderful idea! My husband works in a school in a small town 2 hours from where we live.  The entire town is very poor and that sounds like a great thing to do for his kids.  They are so sweet and since they can't afford to buy gifts they give him handmade presents for holidays.  I'm glad I haven't updated my trade list and have some samples I won't use!


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 16, 2013)

Has anyone else been really disappointed in the Youngblood mattifying balm? I tried it yesterday &amp; didn't notice any difference whatsoever.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mmccann13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> mine did not have them in the box but i emailed them and they are sending them to me


 

What?!! I emailed them and they said the didn't have any.  They gave me 50 points instead, which I'd rather have anyway cuz I got wipes in a different sub box.  My eye cream wasn't air, either.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ILikeGiants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you're at 21 boxes, the code should work for your account: it's "21andcounting", and it's good through April 29.


 Thank you!! The code worked like a charm for me... I just ordered the Joya polish remover (because I'm almost out of mine and everyone is raving about it) and the Ruby Wing nail polish in Peony (I already got Poppy in my box) for less than $6, after I used up my 100 points and the 21% code! Thanks for letting me know.. one of the reasons I love this forum!






Has anyone tried the Ruby Wing nail polish in Peony yet? Do you have any pictures of it indoors or outdoors? I couldn't find pics of this shade online...


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 16, 2013)

My Birchbox Home From the Garden box arrived this morning!

It is FANTASTIC!!!!

I highly reco it if anyone was considering it and is on the fence.

(I may pick up another one!)

The Tocca handcreme is full size and is divine. I am obsessed with Tocca scents and this one is in a beautiful fresh floral and the formula is rich but sinks into skin nicely.

The LAFCO candle is wonderful. I expected a votive but it is bigger than I expected. (30 hour burn time) The fragrance I got (they vary) is Cilantro Orange. It smells great unlit.

The Loccitane fragrance is surprisingly nice too! I love Jasmin scents. It's a good travel/throw into purse size.

The Sarabeth jams are true mini's. The size you'd get on a room service tray.

The Baggu bag is great! I got a kelly green bag with cream spots. Cute!

The Carving Knife is very girly. May not be for everyone but it looks "happy".

The Shopping List is well, a shopping list. Wasn't expecting much from this item.

And the Basil Growing Kit, is super cute and tiny. (not for the gourmand, but fun!)

Again this was a surprise hit for me!

It's a great value too!

I like it much more than this months PopSugar box (to put it in perspective)

Sorry I can't take photo's. But the pics on the BB website are fairly accurate.

Oh and I got the Bamboo cutlery freebie. I didn't realize a set, consisted of one fork, one spoon, one knife.

The promo came with "two" sets.

Hmmm. Oh well! It's good alternative to plastic utensils, to throw in a bag, when you are traveling with a snack or lunch.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 16, 2013)

My birchbox should be here today! Box 28. I'm not sure if anyone has posted a picture of it yet, these past few days have been busy for me.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm at 21 boxes this month and that code didn't work for me.  I haven't gotten a code since 1 year either, but I'm happy to see that they are starting to send out coupon codes past 12 months for some people.


 do you remember what the code was for a year? I haven't got an email yet, but this month makes a year for me.


----------



## alpina0560 (Apr 16, 2013)

I just got my Home From The Garden box and I loved it SO MUCH I just ordered another one!


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 16, 2013)

My Birchbox is out for delivery, but the mailman already came and no birchbox :-( I hope there's like a second round today.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 looks great on you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashitude (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Birchbox is out for delivery, but the mailman already came and no birchbox :-( I hope there's like a second round today.


My mailman has a bad habit of marking something as delivered and then not bringing it till the next day. Drives me nuts.


----------



## jessicarobin (Apr 16, 2013)

> I did! It took a little over two weeks. I am sure it won't happen to you this way, because at least the home box is in stock still. Edit: I think you should contact them and insist on a refund for shipping, in dollars and not points. (Only because you paid for faster shipping and clearly are not getting it).


 I just heard back from them and she said she used expedited shipping. Hopefully I get my order soon!


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My mailman has a bad habit of marking something as delivered and then not bringing it till the next day. Drives me nuts.


 I haven't had any issues like that yet, so hopefully it is being delivered by the USPS truck and not by the on foot mailman. It's still not marked as delivered, so I'm keeeping my fingers crossed to getting it today.


----------



## BisousDarling (Apr 16, 2013)

I haven't seen a single image or mention of the box that I'm supposed to be getting. I don't know which number it is, but it has these items

Caudalie Divine Oil

Hail Merry Macaroons

Number 4 Support Solution

Super Goop Anti-Aging Eye Cream 

Rub Wing Nail Polish
Has anyone gotten this box? Mine's due to arrive today, but I won't be back home until tomorrow.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Birchbox Home From the Garden box arrived this morning!
> 
> ...


 After reading this im glad I ordered, thanks for posting.


----------



## stefsteranne (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It looks so pretty on you!  I can't wait to get mine!  It looks like my box won't arrive until tomorrow. =( 

Thanks for sharing!! It really looks gorgeous!


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 16, 2013)

I received my box yesterday &amp; was super sad 





My Sumita eyeshadow stick was broken also the Evologie blemish serum was missing.

I was so excited to try this eyeshadow stick, it is very creamy and super vibrant.

I did e-mail they said that they will try to reship the exact same box but can't promise. If they can't reship ANY box they would compensate me through points.


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After reading this im glad I ordered, thanks for posting.


I'm glad you did! I think you will be pleasantly surprised! I am about to order my 2nd one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 16, 2013)

> Blahhh you know what I mean lol. We can begin our decline as early as 20!


 Hehehehehehe it was just a funny phrasing I got a kick out of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fanchette (Apr 16, 2013)

I had box 13, with the missing wipes. I have seen maybe four different ways BB handled this and mine was the worst. Basically they told me "too bad, so sad" - wereas on this board alone I have noticed them awarding 50 or 100 points, or sending out the product.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had box 13, with the missing wipes. I have seen maybe four different ways BB handled this and mine was the worst. Basically they told me "too bad, so sad" - wereas on this board alone I have noticed them awarding 50 or 100 points, or sending out the product.


 Yep...BB CS Reps, as inconsistent as usual. Every one of them has a different answer.


----------



## ashleyanner (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had box 13, with the missing wipes. I have seen maybe four different ways BB handled this and mine was the worst. Basically they told me "too bad, so sad" - wereas on this board alone I have noticed them awarding 50 or 100 points, or sending out the product.


 That's a very crummy answer.  I would try emailing them again...maybe you'll luck out and get a different rep?  Or give them a call, which I hate to do, but it might work out in your favor.


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 16, 2013)

Apparently the mailman left a notice at my door, but I've been home all day. No doorbell was rung and I just checked and no notice was left. I really wanted to get my box today. If only people did their job correctly


----------



## fanchette (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's a very crummy answer.  I would try emailing them again...maybe you'll luck out and get a different rep?  Or give them a call, which I hate to do, but it might work out in your favor.


 I did re-email them, but I was afraid of being "that girl" you know. I was afraid of sounding too complain-y so I asked a roundabout, seperate question from the first time.

1st email:

I posted on facebook my problem and was sent here to forward it on. 

Once again, I loved my birchbox, but I seem to have had a problem with the contents not quite matching my "box" page. I should have: Juice BB cream, Beauty protector protect and detangle, Caudalie sos morning eye rescue, yes to carrots lip butter, yes to grapefruit scrub and yes to cucumbers wipes. Instead of the wipes, I have yes to grapefruit brightening serum. I don't want to give feedback on the wrong item!

thanks for such an awesome service!

1st response:

Hi Brittani, (*spelled it wrong! there is no a)  *

Thanks for writing in! I'm so sorry you received the wrong Yes to Carrots item. I'd love to send you a replacement Yes to Cucumbers towelette pack, but unfortunately, we are out of inventory.

However, we're definitely willing to take a review on the Yes the Grapefruit products! Please reply to this email with the review, and we'll be sure to add the points to your account.

Thanks for your cooperation!

2nd email:

I am missing the cucumber wipes from may april box. Am I supposed to review this item for points, even though I didn't get it, or am I out of points, out of product, out of luck?

Thank you for your help, I love your service.

hopefully that'll get the job done. ... sneaky sneaky. I would be happy with the product or even 20-50 points. My whole box wasn't ruined or anything so I think 100 would be too much to ask for, although if they offer I won't turn it down


----------



## gemstone (Apr 16, 2013)

> I did re-email them, but I was afraid of being "that girl" you know. I was afraid of sounding too complain-y so I asked a roundabout, seperate question from the first time. 1st email: I posted on facebook my problem and was sent here to forward it on.Â  Once again, I loved my birchbox, but I seem to have had a problem with the contents not quite matching my "box" page. I should have: Juice BB cream, Beauty protector protect and detangle, Caudalie sos morning eye rescue, yes to carrots lip butter, yes to grapefruit scrub and yes to cucumbers wipes. Instead of the wipes, I have yes to grapefruit brightening serum. I don't want to give feedback on the wrong item! thanks for such an awesome service! 1st response: Hi Brittani, (*spelled it wrong! there is noÂ a) Â * Thanks for writing in! I'm so sorry you received the wrong Yes to Carrots item. I'd love to send you a replacement Yes to Cucumbers towelette pack, but unfortunately, we are out of inventory. However, we're definitely willing to take a review on the Yes the Grapefruit products! Please reply to this email with the review, and we'll be sure to add the points to your account. Thanks for your cooperation! 2nd email: I am missing the cucumber wipes from may april box. Am I supposed to review this item for points, even though I didn't get it, or am I out of points, out of product, out of luck? Thank you for your help, I love your service. hopefully that'll get the job done. ... sneaky sneaky. I would be happy with the product or even 20-50 points. My whole box wasn't ruined or anything so I think 100 would be too much to ask for, although if they offer I won't turn it down  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You review the serum in the same section where you review the scrub.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## hiheather (Apr 16, 2013)

One BB two cards. Did I win some kind of lottery? I actually really like the smell of the detangler, that will get used. I don't like the smell of the LaFace eye cream plus the packaging annoys me. The divine oil smells like old ladies so pass. I'm a smell addict. I judge things off of smell lol


----------



## Beeyutifull (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think I will subscribe- I totally want to look great naked!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brainwall (Apr 16, 2013)

Just curious--those of you who received the Caudalie eye cream--was your sample pretty much empty? I can squeeze mine down the middle completely without any product coming out. If I push it down bit by bit a little comes out, but the thing must not even be 1/3 full. Did I get a bad one? Or is this just a really really tiny sample?


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my box yesterday &amp; was super sad
> 
> ...


 You can probably depot the stick you have, so at least you can use it a little bit. It's pretty easy to do with eyeshadow pencils. I've done it with Nyx pencils in the past.


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Birchbox Home From the Garden box arrived this morning!
> 
> ...


 Happy to read that the box was nice! I had to purchase a Mother's Day gift for someone in my online Mommy group... and I don't really know this woman at all. I ordered her this box thinking it would be a cute mixed product box for anyone. I also got the 4 pack of Yes brand lip balms. After my 20% off code, 100 points, and free shipping I paid around $23. Not bad!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Another topic... has anyone figured out how to request a refund for the magazine yet?


----------



## guenivere (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> do you remember what the code was for a year? I haven't got an email yet, but this month makes a year for me.


 I hit my year mark in February and asked about the discount codes because I haven't gotten one yet.  They said it should be in my April box and that the codes aren't included at exactly 1 year, just around 1 year. However they also told me to email if the code wasn't in my April box and it wasn't. I have emailed already and wait response.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Very pretty picture!


----------



## fanchette (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She's saying to review the item that you received in an email back to them and they will give you points for the review of the product you received, since they 'don't have' the correct item that was listed to send you. I'd personally accept that answer since the item wasn't missing altogether...it was just switched...if that makes sense lol


 It was one sample, both on the same card. I dont' think it was a switch. It sounds like CS rep didn't know that  the serum/scrub were part of the same sample, and neither did i until a few other people inlcuding gemstone (below) mentioned it was one sample.



> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You review the serum in the same section where you review the scrub.


 ah ha! the plot thickens. I think cs needs a google doc with a problem flow chart. then everyone gets the same treatement when a problem arises!

Ahhh, so it wasn't a replacement, it is


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *guenivere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I hit my year mark in February and asked about the discount codes because I haven't gotten one yet.  They said it should be in my April box and that the codes aren't included at exactly 1 year, just around 1 year. However they also told me to email if the code wasn't in my April box and it wasn't. I have emailed already and wait response.


 Whevever you do receive it, let me know if its a generic code or a personalized code. TIA!


----------



## Alexia561 (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My mailman has a bad habit of marking something as delivered and then not bringing it till the next day. Drives me nuts.Noticed that my mailman has started doing this, which is super annoying! Guess sometimes he just doesn't feel like


 Noticed that my mailman has started doing this as well. Not sure why, but it's really annoying!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 16, 2013)

TIL: there are infinite spellings of Brittany Fun fact: Brittany is the traditional spelling as in the region where the Brits come from. anything else and your parents were taking some artistic liberty.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 16, 2013)

here's my beast of a birchbox that weighed .9390


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 16, 2013)

I can't say anything else but DAAMMMMNNNNN that's a hefty box with great things!!!! If I wasn't on my iPhone I'd look for a good MUT emoticon to go with it.



> here's my beast of a birchbox that weighed .9390
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> here's my beast of a birchbox that weighed .9390
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's amazing!  How did they even fit that Nexxus in your box???


 I seriously wonder. They must've tried it out in the box before they got the samples from Nexxus because it's JUST the right size for a birchbox.


----------



## gemstone (Apr 16, 2013)

> I seriously wonder. They must've tried it out in the box before they got the samples from Nexxus because it's JUST the right size for a birchbox.


 Yeah they also BARELY met the weight requirements (upsmi only allows shipments &lt;1 lb


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thebirdsflyout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box yesterday, and I was missing two products and another was completely empty!
> 
> ...


 I was supposed to get this box originally but they ended up sending me something completely different.  I wonder what happened to these samples?! Glad CS was good to you!


----------



## Kaylay (Apr 16, 2013)

> here's my beast of a birchbox that weighed .9390
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



This is the one I'm getting tomorrow!


----------



## drk51284 (Apr 16, 2013)

My box came today!





Macaroon sample is a great size - there were 5 macaroons, and I've had a few but decided they're way too chocolate-y for me.

Ojon also a great size (1 oz) and smells nice.

The Arden... Before I got the box I thought it was 3 foils of the same product so you could try it out a few times, but it's actually one foil of an exfoliating cleanser, one foil of a skin serum and one foil of a balancing lotion. Sadface.

Not sure how I feel about the Caudalie yet, but it's a cute size and package. Doesn't feel too greasy, absorbed well and smells OK.

Supergoop! - I'd be shocked if this actually contains 2ml of product... barely anything in there. Maybe enough to put it on twice? Lightly?

CC cream - excited to try! Glad the shade is skin-tone appropriate this month, as opposed to last month's concealer fail.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drk51284* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box came today!
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What the....my macaroons only had 2 in the bag!


 And mine had three, and I've seen posts complaining about only receiving one... Their Quality Control needs to step it up!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 16, 2013)

ugh, can't even post a picture of my box on birchbox's facebook without someone complaining saying they only got three items in their box. and of course when i found the box they were complaining about it actually had six items listed &gt;_&gt;


----------



## SweetTea (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thebirdsflyout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box yesterday, and I was missing two products and another was completely empty!
> 
> ...


 Exact same thing happened to me! I had the same box. Did not have any face wipes. Caudalie was completely empty. My CC cream was there though (I didn't like it at all..) Did ANYONE get the face wipes, then? Or a non empty tube of Caudalie

They didn't offer to give me another box, just 100 points.


----------



## SarahAlly01 (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SweetTea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Exact same thing happened to me! I had the same box. Did not have any face wipes. Caudalie was completely empty. My CC cream was there though (I didn't like it at all..) Did ANYONE get the face wipes, then? Or a non empty tube of Caudalie
> 
> They didn't offer to give me another box, just 100 points.


My box was exactly the same too! Box 13 is cursed!!! lol I was really disappointed, especially after seeing all the other boxes. I emailed them but haven't heard anything back yet. The beauty protector is nice though. I'm in love with smell!!


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 16, 2013)

Sure seems like there were a lot of missing items this month!


----------



## Kaylay (Apr 16, 2013)

If anyone doesn't want their macaroons I will swap generously for them!


----------



## SweetTea (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SarahAlly01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My box was exactly the same too! Box 13 is cursed!!! lol I was really disappointed, especially after seeing all the other boxes. I emailed them but haven't heard anything back yet. The beauty protector is nice though. I'm in love with smell!!


 It does smell really nice! I also liked the lip butter and facial scrub. The scrub did NOT smell like grapefruit to me, but it smelled like fresh cut grass/flowers, and it was very pleasing to me, oddly. lol


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> here's my beast of a birchbox that weighed .9390
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sure seems like there were a lot of missing items this month!


 I know right. The bigger the company the more mistakes, but in the year I've been subbed I've never been flat out missing an item. So, I'm skeptical. Only twice I've received a different item than was listed on the card but that's it.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Apr 16, 2013)

le sigh...I got the email about the bamboo utensils being sold out and they couldn't them...got awarded 100 points...TIME TO SHOP!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## drk51284 (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And mine had three, and I've seen posts complaining about only receiving one... Their Quality Control needs to step it up!


 


> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What the....my macaroons only had 2 in the bag!


 Oh no! The package says 0.88 oz (25g) net wt, but I just weighed the 2.5 macaroons I had left and they came out to 33g alone, so yeah - someone just was having a "whatevah!!" day when they packed my bag.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> here's my beast of a birchbox that weighed .9390
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drk51284* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And mine had three, and I've seen posts complaining about only receiving one... Their Quality Control needs to step it up!
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 16, 2013)

Ok, ladies who are trying to get a refund instead of the subscription... Guess what?  After 4 back-and-forth emails, I still don't have a clear answer.  So I sent ANOTHER email today, and asked for a supervisor to review it.  I have no idea what the problem is.  My replies have been 1) a computer-generated reply, 2) a random request for my name/address/confirmation #, and 3) a repetition of the information that was on the refund card.  

They don't seem to understand that I'm asking for a clarification of the info on the refund card.  Hopefully I'll get a good reply after asking a sup to review the email chain.  I'm not sure if they just simply don't understand the question, or if they're being deliberately obtuse in the hopes that I'll give up on the refund and just throw the card away.  We'll see with this next reply.




  &lt;--- I'll get off of this now.

An honestly... I'm sorry.  I feel like I've failed you all.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, ladies who are trying to get a refund instead of the subscription... Guess what?  After 4 back-and-forth emails, I still don't have a clear answer.  So I sent ANOTHER email today, and asked for a supervisor to review it.  I have no idea what the problem is.  My replies have been 1) a computer-generated reply, 2) a random request for my name/address/confirmation #, and 3) a repetition of the information that was on the refund card.
> 
> ...


 Have you been going through BB or Women's Health with the question?


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know right. The bigger the company the more mistakes, but in the year I've been subbed I've never been flat out missing an item. So, I'm skeptical. Only twice I've received a different item than was listed on the card but that's it.


In a year of subbing to three different subs this month is the first I've been missing an item. BB left out the Kiehl's line reducing serum. I am bummed because I wanted to try it. They gave me 100 points but that's not enough to buy the product so I could try it. They said they were out. Oh well, I'll live.


----------



## tasertag (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, ladies who are trying to get a refund instead of the subscription... Guess what?  After 4 back-and-forth emails, I still don't have a clear answer.  So I sent ANOTHER email today, and asked for a supervisor to review it.  I have no idea what the problem is.  My replies have been 1) a computer-generated reply, 2) a random request for my name/address/confirmation #, and 3) a repetition of the information that was on the refund card.
> 
> ...


I just printed out my original BB order receipt that was originally emailed to me and put that with the magazine sub card in an envelope. The card says to send both items to Rodale Rebate and the PO Box associated with it. Sacrificing a stamp/envelope for a refund is totally worth it to me.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you been going through BB or Women's Health with the question?


 Women's Health.  I've been tempted to ask BB, but I'm thinking they'll refer me back to WH because they're the ones actually issuing the refunds.  It's pretty much out of BB's hands at this point.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> here's my beast of a birchbox that weighed .9390
> 
> ...


----------



## fanchette (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> TIL: there are infinite spellings of Brittany
> 
> Fun fact: Brittany is the traditional spelling as in the region where the Brits come from. anything else and your parents were taking some artistic liberty.


 haha, so true, and I happen to have one of the most unusual, first because there is no a or e, and second because mine has only 2 syllables instead of the traditional three.  I have grandparents that still can't get it right after almost 23 years!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kaylay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is the one I'm getting tomorrow!


 Lucky girl!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> In a year of subbing to three different subs this month is the first I've been missing an item. BB left out the Kiehl's line reducing serum. I am bummed because I wanted to try it. They gave me 100 points but that's not enough to buy the product so I could try it. They said they were out. Oh well, I'll live.


 My welcome BB was missing an item this was in Nov. they gave me 100.


----------



## Moonittude (Apr 16, 2013)

I wasn't properly appreciative when I got it in my box, but I've been wearing Wild Cactus by Color Club constantly.

Thank you to all the subscribers before me, working out the kinks in the WH refund policy. I like money.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Apr 16, 2013)

Got my box:

The Youngblood mattifier:  I had some shine on my nose before and after.  Will try it again - maybe my technique was wrong.  Good news - it fits in the RX beauty thingy I got from the March Ipsy bag/glambag.

Caudalie divine oil - oh my - smells really really really nice.  Will need to use it more to see if I like it and if it works..who knows it might be a BB points saver for me...but for 49 bucks - it better rock my world and make me crave moistorizing my skin the way I really really need to do.

The Nexxus elixer - I gotta get this outta the way...it looks like spunk...I felt kinda porno when I put some on my hand to see what the texture was like...

I'm trying the strivectin tonight after I take my makeup off...and will also try my Weleda lotion.

Because the MUT board got super busy and I just don't have the stamina to read 15+ pages...what did you ladies think of the Strivectin (sp?) and the Weleda lotion?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha, so true, and I happen to have one of the most unusual, first because there is no a or e, and second because mine has only 2 syllables instead of the traditional three.  I have grandparents that still can't get it right after almost 23 years!


 AHHAHAHA, oh Grandma's.

My grandma mixes up my brother (19), our cousin (25) and her youngest son (49)

its basically a crapshoot which name she picks at any given encounter.

I quite like interesting spellings, though only when parents really think about them, there is no need for unnecessary hinderances to your child's success with a wacky spelling you just came up with, looking at you Abcde (as in ab suh de) Ginnafur, and King Cairo, (plus everything TI has named his kids (Major, Messiah, Deyjah, Zonnique etc)

I just have a boring traditional name, but I could spice it up by spelling it Grayse  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> jkkk


----------



## gemstone (Apr 16, 2013)

I am so happy with the home box purchase, I'm thinking about getting one for my mom and having my dad hide it for mother's day.

I got the cilantro orange candle, and I kind of hate the way it smells unlit, but it is incredible when it is burning (the citrus scent is a lot stronger when the candle is burning).  I also got the hand cream in Bianca (green tea and lemon), and it smells so great.  I own two TOCCA perfumes already (Giulietta and Florence) and both were options for the lotion scent, so I'm really glad to have something different.

Also:  I got the pick 2 pack with the zoya, and I felt like it took insanely long to dry.  Does this happen to anyone else?  I have several smudges and it seriously took hours to fully dry.  I couldn't even use julep's freedom top coat on it, because it was just too wet for it to work.  I even used quick dry drops.


----------



## thebirdsflyout (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SarahAlly01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My box was exactly the same too! Box 13 is cursed!!! lol I was really disappointed, especially after seeing all the other boxes. I emailed them but haven't heard anything back yet. The beauty protector is nice though. I'm in love with smell!!


 

That is just crazy!  I don't know what's going on with their team right now, but I did have great luck with customer service over the phone.  I hate emailing them because I don't seem to get a good response and have gotten the "too bad for you" response twice now.  I definitely think calling them directly works better for getting some kind of compensation when something goes wrong.  If you don't hear back or they don't credit you anything then you should call!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It looks incredible on you! I love it! &lt;3



> Originally Posted by *thebirdsflyout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box yesterday, and I was missing two products and another was completely empty!
> 
> ...


 That's no fun



Seems like a very airy, empty box! lol I'm glad it seems like their CS is working well in your favor though! Let us know how that goes!



> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My mailman has a bad habit of marking something as delivered and then not bringing it till the next day. Drives me nuts.


 Mean ol' mailman...mine has issues too...he'll mark it as Out for Delivery...then he'll forget to deliver it for daaaays



> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> here's my beast of a birchbox that weighed .9390
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> In a year of subbing to three different subs this month is the first I've been missing an item. BB left out the Kiehl's line reducing serum. I am bummed because I wanted to try it. They gave me 100 points but that's not enough to buy the product so I could try it. They said they were out. Oh well, I'll live.


 I signed up exactly two years ago today (well, okay, two years, eleven hours, and fifty minutes ago, if you want to get technical), and I've had multiple accounts for about a year, and in that time, I've only received an incomplete box once -- and that was a *really* weird one because I didn't just receive an incomplete box.  I received an incomplete *wrong* box!  The item I was missing was the one item that the box I was supposed to get and the box I actually received should have had in common if I had received a complete box.  Well, okay, I think that was earbud month, so they both had those, but as far as *product* goes, the overlap item was missing.  To make it even weirder, that item was a stila lip glaze, and I actually received the cap with no glaze pen part!  It was really weird.  They ended up sending me a replacement box with all of the correct items per the listing on my account in it, which was fantastic because I did *not* like the box I originally received (including Larabar, Oscar de la Renta fragrance, something to prevent fading of color-treated hair.  I don't have color-treated hair) but loved the one on my account (boscia blotting linens, Juliette Has a Gun fragrance, hair masque, among other things).  There was at least one month when I received two of something I can't recall.  A tube of moisturizer, maybe?  But my boxes are pretty solidly correct.


----------



## Lainy (Apr 17, 2013)

I just tried the macaroons...... they're gross.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was left with a mouth full of coconut.


----------



## SweetTea (Apr 17, 2013)

Did anyone else hate the CC cream? I tried it today, and ended up scrubbing it off my face after 10 minutes. It offered NO coverage, NO redness reduction, NO imperfection blurring and it felt soooo greasy even though I used a really thin layer. I tried using it as a primer instead, and it just wasn't working. My face felt like it was suffocating and like I had a mud mask on; never felt it like that before. I put on the CC cream, put on my foundation, even did blush etc. and left the bathroom. Went running back 10 minutes later to scrub my face off and start over.

And it stank.

I can't believe it's $40!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SweetTea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else hate the CC cream? I tried it today, and ended up scrubbing it off my face after 10 minutes. It offered NO coverage, NO redness reduction, NO imperfection blurring and it felt soooo greasy even though I used a really thin layer. I tried using it as a primer instead, and it just wasn't working. My face felt like it was suffocating and like I had a mud mask on; never felt it like that before. I put on the CC cream, put on my foundation, even did blush etc. and left the bathroom. Went running back 10 minutes later to scrub my face off and start over.
> 
> ...


 Which one did you get? I got the Supergoop CC cream, and I liked it. When I first put it on, it was pretty heavy, but I attributed that to the high spf. After five minutes or so, I couldn't tell it was on me anymore, though.


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Which one did you get? I got the Supergoop CC cream, and I liked it. When I first put it on, it was pretty heavy, but I attributed that to the high spf. After five minutes or so, I couldn't tell it was on me anymore, though.


 Ditto. I used a serum acts as a barrier to keep water moisture inside *preventing from products drying out my akin*, a moisturizer (CC cream only consists of primer, foundation, and SPF), applied CC cream very light and massaged throughly until it dries. It's the best. I live in a sunny climate and often go outside and play with my toddler. SuperGoop does the job. I'm thinking of purchasing a kambuk (spell?) brush to spread it around better than using fingers.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, ladies who are trying to get a refund instead of the subscription... Guess what?  After 4 back-and-forth emails, I still don't have a clear answer.  So I sent ANOTHER email today, and asked for a supervisor to review it.  I have no idea what the problem is.  My replies have been 1) a computer-generated reply, 2) a random request for my name/address/confirmation #, and 3) a repetition of the information that was on the refund card.
> 
> ...


 Ah this sucks... I hope they finally get it right! Thanks again for trying to figure this out!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Birchbox Home From the Garden box arrived this morning!
> 
> ...


 When you added the Bamboo cutlery to your Home box order, did it show up on your order with everything else?  I'm worried I won't be getting them because it isn't added on my Home box order page.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bonita22 (Apr 17, 2013)

> When you added the Bamboo cutlery to your Home box order, did it show up on your order with everything else? Â I'm worried I won't be getting them because it isn't added on my Home box order page. Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I got the bamboo cutlery with my order and it did not appear on my order page or the order confirmation. I did receive it with my order though.


----------



## SweetTea (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Which one did you get? I got the Supergoop CC cream, and I liked it. When I first put it on, it was pretty heavy, but I attributed that to the high spf. After five minutes or so, I couldn't tell it was on me anymore, though.


 I got the Juice Beauty one.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the bamboo cutlery with my order and it did not appear on my order page or the order confirmation. I did receive it with my order though.


 Thanks!  Hopefully I'll end up with them too then.  They're really cute!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the bamboo cutlery with my order and it did not appear on my order page or the order confirmation. I did receive it with my order though.


 That's good to know I was worried about that.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 17, 2013)

today was the perfect day to try the simple eyeroller. I only got six hours of sleep last night (it's becoming the usual lately) and when I woke up and felt puffy eyes I went straight for it in my box. I don't know if this is some kind of placebo effect but my eyes felt a lot better shortly thereafter! This is definitely something worth investing in, imo.


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 17, 2013)

As of this week, I'm a Birchbox subscriber. I think they're sending me an April box.


----------



## Alexia561 (Apr 17, 2013)

Am puzzled why they keep sending me oils when my profile states I have oily hair and combination skin? I double checked my profile and it's there, so have my doubts if they actually check before assigning boxes. Haven't been too thrilled with my boxes, so think I might cancel in favor of Beauty Box 5.


----------



## Rbrent (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had box 13, with the missing wipes. I have seen maybe four different ways BB handled this and mine was the worst. Basically they told me "too bad, so sad" - wereas on this board alone I have noticed them awarding 50 or 100 points, or sending out the product.


 I also didn't receive the wipes. I emailed them and I'm waiting for a response. You'd think they would have a standard method of dealing with customer complaints when clearly this is a widespread issue. Has anyone with Box 13 gotten the wipes?? 



> Originally Posted by *Brainwall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just curious--those of you who received the Caudalie eye cream--was your sample pretty much empty? I can squeeze mine down the middle completely without any product coming out. If I push it down bit by bit a little comes out, but the thing must not even be 1/3 full. Did I get a bad one? Or is this just a really really tiny sample?


 Mine actually tried to squeeze itself out of the tube! I think there is barely anything in there, but just a lot of pressure at the top. These "deluxe" samples are really something. I haven't gotten a full sized anything in months or even something coming close to it! I don't think I will be renewing when my subscription runs out...

As someone else said, if this is the worse thing going on in my life I'm doing ok, but I'm still annoyed!


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> today was the perfect day to try the simple eyeroller. I only got six hours of sleep last night (it's becoming the usual lately) and when I woke up and felt puffy eyes I went straight for it in my box. I don't know if this is some kind of placebo effect but my eyes felt a lot better shortly thereafter! This is definitely something worth investing in, imo.


I absolutely LOVE that Simple eyeroller! The cooling effect feels so good! I can tell this summer I will be using it a LOT!


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box:
> 
> ...


 I purchased a small bottle (.5 oz - but it seems much bigger to me) from Sephora for $9. I think it will last a long time since you only use a little. I really like it too!


----------



## gemstone (Apr 17, 2013)

> I also didn't receive the wipes. I emailed them and I'm waiting for a response. You'd think they would have a standard method of dealing with customer complaints when clearly this is a widespread issue. Has anyone with Box 13 gotten the wipes??Â  Mine actually tried to squeeze itself out of the tube! I think there is barely anything in there, but just a lot of pressure at the top. These "deluxe" samples are really something. I haven't gotten a full sized anything in months or even something coming close to it! I don't think I will be renewing when my subscription runs out... As someone else said, if this is the worse thing going on in my life I'm doing ok, but I'm still annoyed!Â


 Not to nit pick, but box 13 had a full size lip butter.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 17, 2013)

Do you get points for reviews where you didn't try the product?


----------



## tanya0949 (Apr 17, 2013)

Y



> Do you get points for reviews where you didn't try the product?


 Yes, you'll get your points even if you select you haven't tried it yet.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 17, 2013)

I successfully depotted the Mirenesse. The packaging was so pretty, but I really didn't see myself messing around with sharpening it all the time. It was a little messy, but now I can use a brush or my fingers to apply it and not have to sharpen it.


----------



## Rbrent (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not to nit pick, but box 13 had a full size lip butter.


 Oops! you're right! I guess I was fondly remembering the times when I got the full sized Stilla One Step Bronzer or the Eyeko liner, or a full sized Essie. I mean you obviously can't expect one of those in every box, but I think those all came in my second and third boxes (almost a year ago) and I have not received any thing like that since then. Guess I used up my good luck early  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rbrent* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oops! you're right! I guess I was fondly remembering the times when I got the full sized Stilla One Step Bronzer or the Eyeko liner, or a full sized Essie. I mean you obviously can't expect one of those in every box, but I think those all came in my second and third boxes (almost a year ago) and I have not received any thing like that since then. Guess I used up my good luck early  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 They've still sent out eyeko and essie in the last six months at least. It's really just luck of the draw, which is why I've stopped looking at it as "i'm subbing because i hope to get the big ticket" and instead look at it as "i'm subbing to try new things" because the latter is really why they exist.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 17, 2013)

> Y Yes, you'll get your points even if you select you haven't tried it yet.


 I really wish they had a freeform box to explain why we didn't try something. For example, I don't own a hair dryer, so all of that heat-activated hair stuff is useless to me. But they have removed all of those boxes in the feedback section, so I'm assuming/guessing they don't care any more.


----------



## ashleyanner (Apr 17, 2013)

I am in LOVE 



 with the Atelier perfume in my box...I think it's the Ambre Nue Petite.  Man oh man, I'm going to have to save points to buy a bottle.  Asked the boyfriend what he thought of it and he replied "It smells like the outdoors"...which I took as him liking it.  Usually it's "You smell like an old lady."  So this one is a definite winner in my book!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really wish they had a freeform box to explain why we didn't try something. For example, I don't own a hair dryer, so all of that heat-activated hair stuff is useless to me. But they have removed all of those boxes in the feedback section, so I'm assuming/guessing they don't care any more.


 I wish there was an option under 'why are you not planning to purchase' an item for 'price point'....I always put 'other' because the fact is i'm too broke to buy most full sizes, so that's usually my reason.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 17, 2013)

> I wish there was an option under 'why are you not planning to purchase' an item for 'price point'....I always put 'other' because the fact is i'm too broke to buy most full sizes, so that's usually my reason.


 Oh same! It's like - yeah this is great but I'm not going to spend $100 on perfume.


----------



## gemstone (Apr 17, 2013)

> Oh same! It's like - yeah this is great but I'm not going to spend $100 on perfume.


 OR I already own several $100 bottles of perfume I saved up for &amp; really can't budget in another


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 17, 2013)

> Ditto. I used a serum acts as a barrier to keep water moisture inside *preventing from products drying out my akin*, a moisturizer (CC cream only consists of primer, foundation, and SPF), applied CC cream very light and massaged throughly until it dries. It's the best. I live in a sunny climate and often go outside and play with my toddler. SuperGoop does the job. I'm thinking of purchasing a kambuk (spell?) brush to spread it around better than using fingers.


 What serum is that? Sounds fabulous!


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box:
> 
> ...


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 17, 2013)

I ordered the Ruby Wing nail polish in Peony. The photos lead me to believe it's a nude color inside that turns to a peony orange/pink outside. I'm really excited to try it and wanted to get the one with the most drastic transition. I'm wondering if putting a glitter top coat over it will affect the color change. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## jessicarobin (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alexia561* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am puzzled why they keep sending me oils when my profile states I have oily hair and combination skin? I double checked my profile and it's there, so have my doubts if they actually check before assigning boxes. Haven't been too thrilled with my boxes, so think I might cancel in favor of Beauty Box 5.


 It's my understanding that some oils like jojoba, argan, and maracuja are good for people with oily skin because your body senses the good oil and won't produce pore-clogging oil.  I have fairly oily skin/scalp, but my skin responds really well to argan oil. Of course it may not be the case with your skin, but generally, I don't think having oily skin is a bar against using beauty oils.  

Then again, based on user experiences, BB doesn't always pay that much attention to our profiles anyway.  It's very much a Your-Miles-May-Vary service.


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It's my understanding that some oils like jojoba, argan, and maracuja are good for people with oily skin because your body senses the good oil and won't produce pore-clogging oil.  I have fairly oily skin/scalp, but my skin responds really well to argan oil. Of course it may not be the case with your skin, but generally, I don't think having oily skin is a bar against using beauty oils.


 Yup I agree, using oils in my oily hair and on my combination skin has improved their condition. Strange, but true.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's my understanding that some oils like jojoba, argan, and maracuja are good for people with oily skin because your body senses the good oil and won't produce pore-clogging oil.  I have fairly oily skin/scalp, but my skin responds really well to argan oil. Of course it may not be the case with your skin, but generally, I don't think having oily skin is a bar against using beauty oils.
> 
> *Then again, based on user experiences, BB doesn't always pay that much attention to our profiles anyway.  It's very much a Your-Miles-May-Vary service.*


 I believe they might try to give you one thing in a box that sort-of-matches...but since they don't tailor everything in a box specifically to your profile (which is an extremely unrealistic expectation)...you're often going to end up with things that don't necessarily match. They can only have so many box variations.


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What serum is that? Sounds fabulous!


 Glo Therapeutics Remedy Gel. Best $20 product ever! I only use it once a day especially in the AM because it protect my skin from all environment elements. I got it from a spa in the Southern CA. It healed my skin so well from years of skin irritation and drying. Now, I can wear all products that I thought I'm allergic to. How it works, apply it on cleansed face with two pumps and finger massaged on your face thoroughly until it dries and wait for a few minutes before applying moisturizer with SPF AND CC cream OR BB cream OR moisturizer with SPF AND foundation. I don't use powder or finished powder because I'm almost 40 and it kinda creased in fine lines a little but it's not necessary. Normally, stop using powder/finishing powder when you're in your early/mid 30's. 

http://www.gloprofessional.com/remedy-gel


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 17, 2013)

> Glo Therapeutics Remedy Gel. Best $20 product ever! I only use it once a day especially in the AM because it protect my skin from all environment elements. I got it from a spa in the Southern CA. It healed my skin so well from years of skin irritation and drying. Now, I can wear all products that I thought I'm allergic to. How it works, apply it on cleansed face with two pumps and finger massaged on your face thoroughly until it dries and wait for a few minutes before applying moisturizer with SPF AND CC cream OR BB cream OR moisturizer with SPF AND foundation. I don't use powder or finished powder because I'm almost 40 and it kinda creased in fine lines a little but it's not necessary. Normally, stop using powder/finishing powder when you're in your early/mid 30's.Â  http://www.gloprofessional.com/remedy-gel.


 Thanks! I am almost 33 and used to live for an all matte face, my t-zone was so oily (i joke that my shiny nose is my arch nemesis) and I used to use such harsh ingredients.. I backed off those a few years ago and use more hydrating products (and spf lol) and it has helped a lot! Anyway, I agree, I want the youthful glow. I use a powder ever so lightly on my t-zone and pat on Mally's Poreless Face Defender on my nose and just to the sides of it on my cheeks and tiny dab on chin and forehead.. The rest can glow. But sometimes I feel like the creases/fine lines on my forehead are more obvious at the end of the night and I think it's from lack of hydration or something. Or possibly it's from me saying 'Are you kidding me???' to the kids too many times that day hahaha


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* 


It's my understanding that some oils like jojoba, argan, and maracuja are good for people with oily skin because your body senses the good oil and won't produce pore-clogging oil.  I have fairly oily skin/scalp, but my skin responds really well to argan oil. Of course it may not be the case with your skin, but generally, I don't think having oily skin is a bar against using beauty oils.  

*Then again, based on user experiences, BB doesn't always pay that much attention to our profiles anyway.  It's very much a Your-Miles-May-Vary service.*
This explains how the box works; click on this weblink. It's a discovery service; not to cater client's needs/preference. Try BeautyArmy where you have more control on picking samples you want. 

http://blog.birchbox.com/post/45142672983/birchbox-founders-katia-and-hayley-answer-your-faqs?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_c

I don't know if this weblink would work without using Facebook's webpage unless if you have a FB acct.?



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I believe they might try to give you one thing in a box that sort-of-matches...but since they don't tailor everything in a box specifically to your profile (which is an extremely unrealistic expectation)...you're often going to end up with things that don't necessarily match. They can only have so many box variations.


 Answer is above as I stated earlier: it's a discovery service that would push you to limits that you would never think you'd ever try or use. For an example, they gave me Kiehl's Powerful Strength Line Reducing Concentrate. It was a deluxe size that will last me 3 weeks. I do not have lines, or crow's feet, etc. I tried it at night time once a day (it recommended twice a day) as being it's so strong. I'm seeing slightly difference but I'm not convinced enough to buy it a full size product when I run out. If you run out and feel like not convinced then two or three months down in the road; you're in the midst of something then all of sudden, you're like ohhh I wish I HAD that product?! Why? because you had the experience, discovered, and changed your mind.. That's the whole purpose of Birchbox.


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! I am almost 33 and used to live for an all matte face, my t-zone was so oily (i joke that my shiny nose is my arch nemesis) and I used to use such harsh ingredients.. I backed off those a few years ago and use more hydrating products (and spf lol) and it has helped a lot! Anyway, I agree, I want the youthful glow. I use a powder ever so lightly on my t-zone and pat on Mally's Poreless Face Defender on my nose and just to the sides of it on my cheeks and tiny dab on chin and forehead.. The rest can glow. But sometimes I feel like the creases/fine lines on my forehead are more obvious at the end of the night and I think it's from lack of hydration or something. Or possibly it's from me saying 'Are you kidding me???' to the kids too many times that day hahaha






I agree! Speaking of that having that creases/fine lines at the end of the day, I had that exact problem. I tried so many different ways to compact that until I received that SuperGoop CC cream which I've never tried CC cream before. Lo and behold! It took care of the problem! It stayed matte and oil free thru the day and night! I just blotted once and that's it! I also tried the MY Mattifying Moisturizer/Primer (my sister gave it to me because she didn't like the feel of it). It felt a little heavy at first (thinking maybe using kabuck (spell?) brush will take care of it to spread evenly and it kept matte face 24 hrs! I also take vitamin E 400 IU once a day that takes of skin hydration and Folic Acid vitamin as well. Preferrably from Whole Foods.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 17, 2013)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I believe they might try to give you one thing in a box that sort-of-matches...but since they don't tailor everything in a box specifically to your profile (which is an extremely unrealistic expectation)...you're often going to end up with things that don't necessarily match. They can only have so many box variations.
> Answer is above as I stated earlier: it's a discovery service that would push you to limits that you would never think you'd ever try or use. For an example, they gave me Kiehl's Powerful Strength Line Reducing Concentrate. It was a deluxe size that will last me 3 weeks. I do not have lines, or crow's feet, etc. I tried it at night time once a day (it recommended twice a day) as being it's so strong. I'm seeing slightly difference but I'm not convinced enough to buy it a full size product when I run out. If you run out and feel like not convinced then two or three months down in the road; you're in the midst of something then all of sudden, you're like ohhh I wish I HAD that product?! Why? because you had the experience, discovered, and changed your mind.. That's the whole purpose of Birchbox.
> ...


----------



## GiggleBlush (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just printed out my original BB order receipt that was originally emailed to me and put that with the magazine sub card in an envelope. The card says to send both items to Rodale Rebate and the PO Box associated with it. Sacrificing a stamp/envelope for a refund is totally worth it to me.


 I just emailed Birchbox myself to try and get to the bottom of this. I don't want a subscription to Women's Health mag. I'm not sure why Birchbox didn't have some kind of opt in/out instead of automatically signing me up. I hope this can be resolved without too many headaches, haha.


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 17, 2013)

I



> :rofl2: I agree! Speaking of that having that creases/fine lines at the end of the day, I had that exact problem. I tried so many different ways to compact that until I received that SuperGoop CC cream which I've never tried CC cream before. Lo and behold! It took care of the problem! It stayed matte and oil free thru the day and night! I just blotted once and that's it! I also tried the MY Mattifying Moisturizer/Primer (my sister gave it to me because she didn't like the feel of it). It felt a little heavy at first (thinking maybe using kabuck (spell?) brush will take care of it to spread evenly and it kept matte face 24 hrs! I also take vitamin E 400 IU once a day that takes of skin hydration and Folic Acid vitamin as well. Preferrably from Whole Foods.Â


. I haven't tried any of the CC creams yet, I'll have to check out the tade thread. Thanks! My vitamins don't have that much E, I'll go buy some soon! Thanks for that tip, I had no idea.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Apr 17, 2013)

> I just emailed Birchbox myself to try and get to the bottom of this. I don't want a subscription to Women's Health mag. I'm not sure why Birchbox didn't have some kind of opt in/out instead of automatically signing me up. I hope this can be resolved without too many headaches, haha.Â


 They didnt automatically sign you up. Legally, women's health has to off a rebate if you don't chose to get the magazine. You either send the card in and get the magazine, or send it in and get $10. If you do nothing, nothing happens.


----------



## jessicarobin (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This explains how the box works; click on this weblink. It's a discovery service; not to cater client's needs/preference. Try BeautyArmy where you have more control on picking samples you want.
> 
> ...


 I wasn't complaining myself, I'm rarely unhappy with the things I get to try out.


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gifLegally, women's health has to off a rebate if you don't chose to get the magazine.


 Why's that?


----------



## JC327 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As of this week, I'm a Birchbox subscriber. I think they're sending me an April box.


 Woo hoo!


----------



## gemstone (Apr 17, 2013)

> Why's that?


 I tried to google it, but I couldn't figure out why. I have seen this as an option before, though. I have seen this a few times before, though. A few years ago I went to an automotive show and they had a thing where you could get some car magazine with your tickets, and the card had the same fine print. When I asked someone there, they said legally the magazine had to offer you the value of it if you didn't subscribe.


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wasn't complaining myself, I'm rarely unhappy with the things I get to try out.


 Oh, ok. I misunderstood.


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried to google it, but I couldn't figure out why. I have seen this as an option before, though. I have seen this a few times before, though. A few years ago I went to an automotive show and they had a thing where you could get some car magazine with your tickets, and the card had the same fine print. When I asked someone there, they said legally the magazine had to offer you the value of it if you didn't subscribe.


 That's crazy! Doesn't make any sense that a company would have to refund you or pay you when you never gave them a dime or signed a contract to begin with.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's crazy! Doesn't make any sense that a company would have to refund you or pay you when you never gave them a dime or signed a contract to begin with.


 I wonder if it has something to do with the contract they sign with the company that is promoting them, ie the autoshow or birchbox.


----------



## carebear (Apr 17, 2013)

I got my box today (35) and it was missing the Simple Revitalizing Eye Roller! My box on the website has it but it was missing. I'm sad because I have bad under eye circles and was really looking forward to trying it. I just sent off an email to them. I'd rather have the product than any extra points, I really wanted that! Everything else in my box is very small sized samples so I was excited about this potentially full size eye product!


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 17, 2013)

> I got my box today (35) and it was missing the Simple Revitalizing Eye Roller! My box on the website has it but it was missing. I'm sad because I have bad under eye circles and was really looking forward to trying it. I just sent off an email to them. I'd rather have the product than any extra points, I really wanted that! Everything else in my box is very small sized samples so I was excited about this potentially full size eye product!


 call or email them (email takes a few day).. They will send you another one if they have it or possibly give you points. I have been trying it our this week prior to using my other eye cream (it's not hydrating enough for me to use alone) and I can't tell a difference so far on my circles but we'll see. It would be ironic if it started working and was better than my expensive eye creams! Haha. I have a trade coming any day now with the Stivectin, that's next on the list to try out.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 17, 2013)

My second box is out for delivery so I should have it in an hour! I'm excited to see which color Mirenesse I get


----------



## easybreezy (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *GiggleBlush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just emailed Birchbox myself to try and get to the bottom of this. I don't want a subscription to Women's Health mag. I'm not sure why Birchbox didn't have some kind of opt in/out instead of automatically signing me up. I hope this can be resolved without too many headaches, haha.


 BB responded on their FB page that you can use the order number found on your purchase history page.

By the way, hello!  This is my first post, but I have been following this group since last month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beeyutifull (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *easybreezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> BB responded on their FB page that you can use the order number found on your purchase history page.
> ...


 Hello *waves* welcome to the home of the enablers!!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *easybreezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *GiggleBlush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So are we supposed to write it on the postcard?


 Yes!  I FINALLY got an official reply from Women's Health!  Here's what we do:

*fill out the refund card, and write your original order confirmation # from Birchbox on the card, and drop it in the mail.*

Yay for a straight answer! My number fit after my name, just squeeze it in wherever you find room!


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 17, 2013)

> > So are we supposed to write it on the postcard?
> 
> 
> Yes! Â I FINALLY got an official reply from Women's Health! Â Here's what we do: *fill out the refund card, and write your original order confirmation #Â * *from Birchbox on the card, and drop it in the mail.* Yay for a straight answer! My number fit after my name, just squeeze it in wherever you find room!


 Thank you for getting this info for us!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## jessicarobin (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, ok. I misunderstood.


 It's okay.  I wasn't that clear in my answer to the other poster, thanks for clarifying that it's a discovery retail service.

And while I do like experimenting with items that I wouldn't ordinarily think to try or get to try, I do wish they allowed people to opt out of an item if say, they know they're allergic to something.  I've yet to get a bad reaction from any of the items, but I've broken out from eating carob and since they have an emphasis on organic/healthy food, I'm always afraid that somehow might slip in one day.


----------



## Ashitude (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's crazy! Doesn't make any sense that a company would have to refund you or pay you when you never gave them a dime or signed a contract to begin with.


So people are asking for a refund for a mag subscription offered in their BB they didn't pay for? I am confused..

Edited to say I am not confused anymore. lol  I


----------



## gemstone (Apr 17, 2013)

Oops I guess it is a refund


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So people are asking for a refund for a mag subscription offered in their BB they didn't pay for? I am confused..


 The subscription card states "If for some reason you do not want the magazine, you can obtain a $9.99 refund by completing this card and sending it, along with your original Birchbox subscription order confirmation, within 30 days of receipt of your Birchbox."


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So people are asking for a refund for a mag subscription offered in their BB they didn't pay for? I am confused..


 All of the Birchboxes this month have a card you can fill out and return to Women's Health for a free subscription to their magazine. However, if you don't want the subscription you can send the card back requesting a $9.99 refund that will take probably like 2 months to get sent to you in the form of a check. I don't really understand why people are allowed to claim the refund if they don't already have a subscription to Women's Health (and therefore the free offer is kind of useless to them). I initially thought you could only claim the refund if you have a Women's Health subscription order number, but I guess all Birchbox subscribers can claim the refund with their Birchbox subscription order number. It really doesn't make any sense to me at all, but I'm thinking Women's Health was hoping most people would either ignore the card or get the free subscription (and then continue it after a year) instead of asking for the rebate.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## gemstone (Apr 17, 2013)

> The card does call it a refund, semantics, but just sayingÂ


 Yeah I saw that! I kept thinking rebate because they are counting on the "rebate effect" ( most people don't usually send in for rebates because of the perceived hassle, but will be more likely to buy something if a rebate is offered, even though they don't cash in)


----------



## catipa (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered the Ruby Wing nail polish in Peony. The photos lead me to believe it's a nude color inside that turns to a peony orange/pink outside. I'm really excited to try it and wanted to get the one with the most drastic transition. I'm wondering if putting a glitter top coat over it will affect the color change. Has anyone tried it?


I ordered Poppy and I didn't use a glitter coat but I did a top clear coat and it did not affect the color change


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *catipa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I ordered Poppy and I didn't use a glitter coat but I did a top clear coat and it did not affect the color change


 Thanks! Post pictures if you can  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I successfully depotted the Mirenesse. The packaging was so pretty, but I really didn't see myself messing around with sharpening it all the time. It was a little messy, but now I can use a brush or my fingers to apply it and not have to sharpen it.


 Couldn't you just use a lip brush to get it out?


----------



## hiheather (Apr 17, 2013)

I just want to say thanks to everyone who tried to get an answer for the magazine!


----------



## stefsteranne (Apr 17, 2013)

I just got my April BB and I will say, I am pretty impressed with the items in the box.  I can't remember which box number I got but it looks like I received 2 full-sized samples. With all the razzing I've been giving them, they've come through with an impressive box. =)

Here is what I got:

- Kiehl's Powerful-Strength Line-Reducing Concentrate

- Nexxus Youth Renewal Rejuvenating Elixir

- Mirenesse Glossy Kiss (Full Size)

- LAFCO House &amp; Home Soap

- Simple Revitalizing Eye Roll-on (Full Size)

As all of you have been so kind to show, the Mirenesse is a lovely color.  Initially I was worried it'd be a bright garish orange, but it's a nice enough color.

All in all I'm really please with the box and I absolutely love the Roll-in.  So soothing!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Couldn't you just use a lip brush to get it out?


 For me, this was easier than digging around in a plastic tube for months. The packaging is very pretty though.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *stefsteranne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my April BB and I will say, I am pretty impressed with the items in the box.  I can't remember which box number I got but it looks like I received 2 full-sized samples. With all the razzing I've been giving them, they've come through with an impressive box. =)
> 
> ...


 I just received this box too, my lip stick was in Perfect Kiss. Samples are nicely sized, lots of packaging.


----------



## stefsteranne (Apr 17, 2013)

sorry ladies, just realized the Glossy kiss is not full-sized, but still a pretty great sample!


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 17, 2013)

got the skin co body wash in my 2nd box. you all are right. it does suck. the smell is horrible, imo.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I successfully depotted the Mirenesse. The packaging was so pretty, but I really didn't see myself messing around with sharpening it all the time. It was a little messy, but now I can use a brush or my fingers to apply it and not have to sharpen it.


 To make it look pretty - if you care to make it look pretty - is to take your hair dryer to it. I would suggest holding it down with a comb and set your hair dryer on high for a few minutes for it to melt.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *stefsteranne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> sorry ladies, just realized the Glossy kiss is not full-sized, but still a pretty great sample!


 Yes it is! 4g, just like the ones BB sell.


----------



## gemstone (Apr 17, 2013)

> Yes it is! 4g, just like the ones BB sell.


 Yup it's just in cheaper packaging.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 17, 2013)

> Yup it's just in cheaper packaging.


 I've been wondering if maybe they were a production error that Mirenesse decided to roll with and send to Birchbox to use in their sub boxes instead of tossing them as a loss.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been wondering if maybe they were a production error that Mirenesse decided to roll with and send to Birchbox to use in their sub boxes instead of tossing them as a loss.


 I think they were probably just cheaper to make (that'd be a pretty interesting production error) but yeah, I think it's too bad we didn't get the real thing.  I'm not looking forward to depotting.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mean ol' mailman...mine has issues too...he'll mark it as Out for Delivery...then he'll forget to deliver it for daaaays


 So mean!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> To make it look pretty - if you care to make it look pretty - is to take your hair dryer to it. I would suggest holding it down with a comb and set your hair dryer on high for a few minutes for it to melt.


 Thanks for the tip! I will do that!


----------



## tabarhodes (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so sad I haven't gotten my box yet!!  It was scheduled to arrive on Monday.......  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beeyutifull (Apr 17, 2013)

I got my box yesterday, happy box # 4!


----------



## jessicarobin (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been wondering if maybe they were a production error that Mirenesse decided to roll with and send to Birchbox to use in their sub boxes instead of tossing them as a loss.


 Ha, that was my thought as well.

But, then they also made up some fancy print collateral to package the glosses in, so they may have also just made a Birchbox exclusive sample in a cheaper kind of pencil.  I'm just speculating, I'm not sure how these things work.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 17, 2013)

I wonder why the Simple eye roller isn't listed on my product card...hmmmm


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup I agree, using oils in my oily hair and on my combination skin has improved their condition. Strange, but true.





> Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's my understanding that some oils like jojoba, argan, and maracuja are good for people with oily skin because your body senses the good oil and won't produce pore-clogging oil.  I have fairly oily skin/scalp, but my skin responds really well to argan oil. Of course it may not be the case with your skin, but generally, I don't think having oily skin is a bar against using beauty oils.
> ...


 I totally agree about jojoba and argan oil. Also, castor oil is supposed to clear up the skin, and let's not forget tea tree oil does wonders for oily skin!


----------



## klg534 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes it is! 4g, just like the ones BB sell.


 My package actually said 1.7 gram on the product card that it was inside. I was surprised because I thought i had read it was full size.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## page5 (Apr 17, 2013)

> I think they were probably just cheaper to make (that'd be a pretty interesting production error) but yeah, I think it's too bad we didn't get the real thing. Â I'm not looking forward to depotting.


 Just curious . . . why would you need to depot the Mirenesse?


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered the Ruby Wing nail polish in Peony. The photos lead me to believe it's a nude color inside that turns to a peony orange/pink outside. I'm really excited to try it and wanted to get the one with the most drastic transition. I'm wondering if putting a glitter top coat over it will affect the color change. Has anyone tried it?


 That's why I ordered it too.. I wanted the one with the most drastic transition. I'm supposed to get it in a few days! I think it's going to be great for an every day nude manicure for work, while still showing some color outdoors! I'll also try it as a summer pedicure!

Right now I have my finger nails painted with Poppy (2 coats of poppy + clear top coat). I feel like you really have to add a top coat, otherwise the polish appears really matte (similar to Andrea's choice polish we got in Ipsy a few months ago). Overall I really like it, I just wish the shades were the opposite (bright pink outdoors and burgundy-purple indoors) since I spend 99% of my day indoors and I like the purple shade more, but it's ok. I also wish it was more long lasting... next time I will try adding 2 coats of top coat to see if it has better staying power, as it doesn't affect the color change. I'll also try adding a glitter top coat on an accent nail.. thanks for the idea!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder why the Simple eye roller isn't listed on my product card...hmmmm


 I noticed that too... At first I thought they left it out until I pulled back the tissue.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just curious . . . why would you need to depot the Mirenesse?


 I guess I could buy a sharpener it would fit in instead, but this seems like the more cost effective way for me personally (I rarely wear eyeliner, and when I do it is even more rarely that I wear pencil eyeliner).


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just curious . . . why would you need to depot the Mirenesse?


 When you sharpen a pencil, you lose some of the product.  By depotting you don't lose all that extra product that you would have shaved off with the sharpener.


----------



## Brainwall (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SweetTea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Exact same thing happened to me! I had the same box. Did not have any face wipes. Caudalie was completely empty. My CC cream was there though (I didn't like it at all..) Did ANYONE get the face wipes, then? Or a non empty tube of Caudalie
> 
> They didn't offer to give me another box, just 100 points.


 Yeah, same thing happened to me. The rep was super sweet and said they'd either send me a new box (no guarantees which one) and if they couldn't then they'd give me point (not sure how many). My Caudalie was pretty much empty (just a teeny tiny little squirt that just covered the very bottom of the bottle) and I didn't get the wipes. But if I get a whole new box I'd be happy. I am hoping for the youngblood and the nail polish.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Or points would be fine too. I am so glad that my rep was nice. I had Christine.


----------



## lady41 (Apr 17, 2013)

hey guys, hoping maybe someone can help me out..sry didnt know where else to ask this question...does anyone know where you can find your orginal BB sub number for the refund on the magazine? prob a stupid question but i cant seem to locate it on my BB account..


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> hey guys,
> 
> hoping maybe someone can help me out..sry didnt know where else to ask this question...does anyone know where you can find your orginal BB sub number for the refund on the magazine? prob a stupid question but i cant seem to locate it on my BB account..


 BB website&gt; hover over your name in the top right corner&gt; 'purchase history' in the drop down menu&gt; the very first item is your original subscription order


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I LOVED how mattifying the Supergoop CC cream was! I honestly wasn't expecting that as one of the benefits, but I was so happy about it. I have VERY oily skin, and can't find any products that stop the shine, and I usually blot many times a day. This controlled it all day long. Like you I only blotted once, basically just to see what I would be picking up from my skin, and it wasn't that much. I just kept touching my forehead all day thinking... so THIS is what it's like to have normal skin? 





This is probably the first product I've sampled that I immediately went: OH MY GOD I MUST HAVE THIS NOOOOOOOOW. hehe


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I LOVED how mattifying the Supergoop CC cream was! I honestly wasn't expecting that as one of the benefits, but I was so happy about it. I have VERY oily skin, and can't find any products that stop the shine, and I usually blot many times a day. This controlled it all day long. Like you I only blotted once, basically just to see what I would be picking up from my skin, and it wasn't that much. I just kept touching my forehead all day thinking... so THIS is what it's like to have normal skin?
> 
> ...


 Same here! I really liked it too when I tried it...I'll use it a few more times to make sure but I think I will be buying it!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I signed up exactly two years ago today (well, okay, two years, eleven hours, and fifty minutes ago, if you want to get technical), and I've had multiple accounts for about a year, and in that time, I've only received an incomplete box once -- and that was a *really* weird one because I didn't just receive an incomplete box.  I received an incomplete *wrong* box!  The item I was missing was the one item that the box I was supposed to get and the box I actually received should have had in common if I had received a complete box.  Well, okay, I think that was earbud month, so they both had those, but as far as *product* goes, the overlap item was missing.  *To make it even weirder, that item was a stila lip glaze, and I actually received the cap with no glaze pen part!*  It was really weird.  They ended up sending me a replacement box with all of the correct items per the listing on my account in it, which was fantastic because I did *not* like the box I originally received (including Larabar, Oscar de la Renta fragrance, something to prevent fading of color-treated hair.  I don't have color-treated hair) but loved the one on my account (boscia blotting linens, Juliette Has a Gun fragrance, hair masque, among other things).  There was at least one month when I received two of something I can't recall.  A tube of moisturizer, maybe?  But my boxes are pretty solidly correct.  

 
That's so weird!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SweetTea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did anyone else hate the CC cream? I tried it today, and ended up scrubbing it off my face after 10 minutes. It offered NO coverage, NO redness reduction, NO imperfection blurring and it felt soooo greasy even though I used a really thin layer. I tried using it as a primer instead, and it just wasn't working. My face felt like it was suffocating and like I had a mud mask on; never felt it like that before. I put on the CC cream, put on my foundation, even did blush etc. and left the bathroom. Went running back 10 minutes later to scrub my face off and start over.

And it stank.

I can't believe it's $40!
 
Woah that's super shitty :S Good thing I didn't get that


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

today was the perfect day to try the simple eyeroller. I only got six hours of sleep last night (it's becoming the usual lately) and when I woke up and felt puffy eyes I went straight for it in my box. I don't know if this is some kind of placebo effect but my eyes felt a lot better shortly thereafter! This is definitely something worth investing in, imo.
Well the only way you can figure out if it's placebo effect is before and after pictures, I'd say try it another day you are tired and take pictures XD That way you know for sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 17, 2013)

I really liked the supergoop eye cream. I had it on and did a quick treadmill workout and I didn't run into my eyes or sting at all. It would be great for outdoor running.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well the only way you can figure out if it's placebo effect is before and after pictures, I'd say try it another day you are tired and take pictures XD That way you know for sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 ooooh i might do that on a day when i'm not in a rush to go to class. i will say it definitely made the puffiness feel better! sometimes i wake up with sore eyes because of how little sleep i get.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alexia561* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Am puzzled why they keep sending me oils when my profile states I have oily hair and combination skin? I double checked my profile and it's there, so have my doubts if they actually check before assigning boxes. Haven't been too thrilled with my boxes, so think I might cancel in favor of Beauty Box 5.

 
I get the point you're making, but actually when it comes to facial oils a combo skin can use them ( I have combo skin and I have used facial oils and they don't make me oilier if applied correctly)


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I successfully depotted the Mirenesse. The packaging was so pretty, but I really didn't see myself messing around with sharpening it all the time. It was a little messy, but now I can use a brush or my fingers to apply it and not have to sharpen it. 





 
Nice, also now all the product that you sharpen will not go to waste  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

They've still sent out eyeko and essie in the last six months at least. It's really just luck of the draw,* which is why I've stopped looking at it as "i'm subbing because i hope to get the big ticket" and instead look at it as "i'm subbing to try new things" because the latter is really why they exist.*


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ooooh i might do that on a day when i'm not in a rush to go to class. i will say it definitely made the puffiness feel better! sometimes i wake up with sore eyes because of how little sleep i get.


 Mines usually just like burn, but when they get puffy is when I cry so I might try it if I was cry lol


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wish there was an option under 'why are you not planning to purchase' an item for 'price point'....I always put 'other' because the fact is i'm too broke to buy most full sizes, so that's usually my reason.

 
Yup my feelings exactly XD


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
*Yup, it totally does. At least it left my hair soft instead of sticky 




*


----------



## JamieO (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *stefsteranne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my April BB and I will say, I am pretty impressed with the items in the box.  I can't remember which box number I got but it looks like I received 2 full-sized samples. With all the razzing I've been giving them, they've come through with an impressive box. =)
> 
> ...


 This is the same box I got, and mine came yesterday! A-WOOHOO! I really really loved this box! Everything in it is a good size and something I like or am excited to try. I got the Mirenesse in Perfect Kiss, and it really is so pretty! Another pale girl here who looks good in the red.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also REALLY love the eye roller!! It feels sooooo nice and refreshing!


----------



## Brainwall (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> le sigh...I got the email about the bamboo utensils being sold out and they couldn't them...got awarded 100 points...TIME TO SHOP!


 Aw no! I ordered really early and I got a purple set and a green/yellow set. They are really cute, but I don't know how functional they will be. Bamboo seems like it would be really porous and soak up any grease that they come into contact with. We'll see though! 100 points is pretty generous!


----------



## gemstone (Apr 17, 2013)

> Aw no! I ordered really early and I got a purple set and a green/yellow set. They are really cute, but I don't know how functional they will be. Bamboo seems like it would be really porous and soak up any grease that they come into contact with. We'll see though! 100 points is pretty generous!


 Nah, I have bamboo cutting boards and this isn't a problem. It's not like they're untreated. You just can not leave them in water.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This explains how the box works; click on this weblink. It's a discovery service; not to cater client's needs/preference. 

Answer is above as I stated earlier: it's a discovery service that would push you to limits that you would never think you'd ever try or use. For an example, they gave me Kiehl's Powerful Strength Line Reducing Concentrate. It was a deluxe size that will last me 3 weeks. I do not have lines, or crow's feet, etc. I tried it at night time once a day (it recommended twice a day) as being it's so strong. I'm seeing slightly difference but I'm not convinced enough to buy it a full size product when I run out. If you run out and feel like not convinced then two or three months down in the road; you're in the midst of something then all of sudden, you're like ohhh I wish I HAD that product?! Why? because you had the experience, discovered, and changed your mind.. That's the whole purpose of Birchbox.
Couldn't have said it better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sometimes I get products that I have tried and they just didn't work for me, but have worked for other people, the point is to try the stuff, not to get the specific items you wanted.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's okay.  I wasn't that clear in my answer to the other poster, thanks for clarifying that it's a discovery retail service.

And while I do like experimenting with items that I wouldn't ordinarily think to try or get to try, I do wish they allowed people to opt out of an item if say, they know they're allergic to something.  I've yet to get a bad reaction from any of the items, but I've broken out from eating *carob* and since they have an emphasis on organic/healthy food, I'm always afraid that somehow might slip in one day.

 
Woah I learned something from googling that up lmao They use it to make chocolate flavored dog treats that are not bad for them ^^ I will have to look into that and get some for my baby  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I totally agree about jojoba and argan oil. Also, castor oil is supposed to clear up the skin, and let's not forget tea tree oil does wonders for oily skin!

 
Tea tree oil is one of the ingredients of my HG spot solution for break outs! ^^


----------



## lady41 (Apr 17, 2013)

> BB website&gt; hover over your name in the top right corner&gt; 'purchase history' in the drop down menu&gt; the very first item is your original subscription order


thank you very much.


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 17, 2013)

OMG!! I just got this in an email!


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Couldn't have said it better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sometimes I get products that I have tried and they just didn't work for me, but have worked for other people, the point is to try the stuff, not to get the specific items you wanted.


 Thank you *thumbs up*


----------



## RachelS30 (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm kind of jealous sitting here looking at all these pictures. My birchbox was apparently lost. (I'm not really sure what happened as my tracking info never updated) So I'm waiting for a replacement box which probably won't be the same as the box shown on my preview board, which makes me sad, I was really excited to try all the things in my box this month.


----------



## Kristen121 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SweetTea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Exact same thing happened to me! I had the same box. Did not have any face wipes. Caudalie was completely empty. My CC cream was there though (I didn't like it at all..) Did ANYONE get the face wipes, then? *Or a non empty tube of Caudalie*
> 
> They didn't offer to give me another box, just 100 points.


I've been using my Caudalie eye cream every morning for the past week and the tube isn't empty yet. Seems like a lot of people had empty/almost empty tubes though.


----------



## Moonittude (Apr 17, 2013)

I got my box today. One day early box, Woohoo!

Caudalie Divine Oil smells like full strength gardenia oil. The fifth ingredient is "fragrance." I don't think I'll be putting something this fragrant on my face, but I think it is strong enough to use as a perfume oil. Maybe I'll try it in my hair.

StriVectin-SD Eye Concentrate for Wrinkles is a good size. I am looking forward to trying it tonight.

I'm going to wait until my hives are completely gone, to try the Weleda lotion packs. I like that they sent me all three scents.

The Youngblood Mattifier is smaller than I was expecting, but whatever.

If I count the rebate from WH (and I totally do) this Birchbox was free and will earn me $5 in points. Free five dollars!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Apr 17, 2013)

The Simple eye roller is amazing. I know someone was wondering wether it really works or not. Went to Ventura and Santa Barbara this past weekend and the bed was terrible, more the pillow I guess, so my eyes were extremely puffy. My box got here Monday and first thing I did was put it on. 5 minutes later all the puffiness was gone. Now if only there was a product that would get rid of dark circles like that.


----------



## gemstone (Apr 17, 2013)

> I've been using my Caudalie eye cream every morning for the past week and the tube isn't empty yet. Seems like a lot of people had empty/almost empty tubes though.


 I also had product in my tube. I think the wipes appearing on the product page were a mistake, as they aren't in the box picture or any of the #13 boxes. It seemed a little off to have a box full of mostly one brand (yes to grapefruit serum and clander, yes to carrots lip butter, yes to grapefruit wipes)


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beeyutifull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box yesterday, happy box # 4!
> 
> ...


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 17, 2013)

The Mirenesse Glossy Kiss I got says Net Wt 4g/0.15oz on the side of the tube. The full size on the Birchbox website is listed as 4g. I got 14. Perfect Kiss, which is definitely orange, but not neon. I like it a lot. I also wanted to compare the size, so I found my Milani Lip Flash and it says 0.1oz/2.8g.



> sorry ladies, just realized the Glossy kiss is not full-sized, but still a pretty great sample!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 17, 2013)

> > I just got my April BB and I will say, I am pretty impressed with the items in the box. Â I can't remember which box number I got but it looks like I received 2 full-sized samples. With all the razzing I've been giving them, they've come through with an impressive box. =) Here is what I got: - Kiehl's Powerful-Strength Line-Reducing Concentrate - Nexxus Youth Renewal Rejuvenating Elixir - Mirenesse Glossy Kiss (Full Size) - LAFCO House
> 
> 
> This is the same box I got, and mine came yesterday! A-WOOHOO! I really really loved this box! Everything in it is a good size and something I like or am excited to try. I got the Mirenesse in Perfect Kiss, and it really is so pretty! Another pale girl here who looks good in the red.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also REALLY love the eye roller!! It feels sooooo nice and refreshing!Â


 I got the exact same box. I love it, eventhough the Nexxus and the Kiehl's both have dimethicone and I recently found out that it's a trigger for my acne breakouts, so I'm trying to cut out all products with dimethicone, which is not easy. But, there's 2 more products for my Trade List, so I'm okay with that.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today. One day early box, Woohoo!
> 
> ...


 Can also be used as a cuticle oil, that's how I use mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## allthingsaimee (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes!  I FINALLY got an official reply from Women's Health!  Here's what we do:
> 
> ...


 Thank You!


----------



## wadedl (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> same here but at least you can review it for points
> ...


 I saw a commercial for the clinique Even Better Dark Circle Corrector. I wonder which one is better.

I have the Bobbi Brown corrector and concealer and I really love them. I came home and felt guilty about spending $56 on just concealer but it obviously made a difference because my husband told me to keep them.


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 17, 2013)

> I saw a commercial for the clinique Even Better Dark Circle Corrector. I wonder which one is better. I have the Bobbi Brown corrector and concealer and I really love them. I came home and felt guilty about spending $56 on just concealer but it obviously made a difference because my husband told me to keep them.


 I use drops to lower the pressure in my eyes. It makes my lashes very long, but also gives me pretty dark circles. I've been using the Even Better for a while and the circles have faded, but I still need pretty heavy duty product to completely cover. I like the Laura Mercier undereye pot, with camoflauge cream and concealer, plus powder to set it.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I successfully depotted the Mirenesse. The packaging was so pretty, but I really didn't see myself messing around with sharpening it all the time. It was a little messy, but now I can use a brush or my fingers to apply it and not have to sharpen it.


 That's a great idea.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep. I've never had an issue with the way BB works
> 
> ...


 Me too.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *easybreezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> BB responded on their FB page that you can use the order number found on your purchase history page.
> ...


 Welcome!


----------



## Kristen121 (Apr 17, 2013)

Here's the Mirenesse in Quick Kiss on me (I think this must be the "orange" color all the fb complainers were mad about). I can see why some people might not like it, but I think it suits me and I'm really glad I got it in my box.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw a commercial for the clinique Even Better Dark Circle Corrector. I wonder which one is better.
> 
> I have the Bobbi Brown corrector and concealer and I really love them. I came home and felt guilty about spending $56 on just concealer but it obviously made a difference because my husband told me to keep them.


 i'd say bobbi brown b/c i heard mixed reviews on clinique's corrector.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 17, 2013)

i just used my red mirenesse lip pencil as a cheek stain and it looks awesome. i rubbed it in my skin and i don't look like a clown, lol


----------



## lovepink (Apr 17, 2013)

Hooray!  I am sure if I tried this I would look like a 3 year old scribbled on my cheeks!  I will be using mine for lip purposes only! Lol



> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i just used my red mirenesse lip pencil as a cheek stain and it looks awesome. i rubbed it in my skin and i don't look like a clown, lol


----------



## Beeyutifull (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristen121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's the Mirenesse in Quick Kiss on me (I think this must be the "orange" color all the fb complainers were mad about). I can see why some people might not like it, but I think it suits me and I'm really glad I got it in my box.


 Very nice color for you! I don't think I could pull off that orange- I like it!


----------



## alpina0560 (Apr 17, 2013)

double post


----------



## alpina0560 (Apr 17, 2013)

Here's an indoor and outdoor picture of the Ruby Wing nail polish I got in peony, in case anyone was interested!



Spoiler



Inside:



Outside:



BTW- it really only changed colors in direct sunlight.. not just "outside"


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 17, 2013)

So, I've gotten a lot of various oils in my various subscriptions lately. BUT this Caudalie Divine Oil probably tops them all. It smells amazing and it's consistency is very light, definitely something I can put on my skin and hair. I might be tempted to buy it after I use up the sample!


----------



## hiheather (Apr 17, 2013)

> Here's an indoor and outdoor picture of the Ruby Wing nail polish I got in peony, in case anyone was interested!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 I love the indoor color. Oh my poor 100 points might get cashed in sooner than I hoped! Thanks for posting pictures.


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 18, 2013)

I received the Ruby Wing polish does anyone know if you can put a top coat on it?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received the Ruby Wing polish does anyone know if you can put a top coat on it?


 Yes!  I've been reading up on it (definitely going to order some, even though I didn't get it in my box), and you can add a top coat, doesn't affect the color change.

That being said, it only mentioned "normal" top coats, not mattifying or anything like that.  No clue on any type of special top coat.


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes!  I've been reading up on it (definitely going to order some, even though I didn't get it in my box), and you can add a top coat, doesn't affect the color change.
> 
> That being said, it only mentioned "normal" top coats, not mattifying or anything like that.  No clue on any type of special top coat.


 Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I put the Sally Hansen top coat (the one that speeds up drying time). 

Not sure if thats the correct top coat lol

I was worried because my nails don't really seem to change color when I go outside and its been pretty sunny. I got the polish in the color poppy but idk I can't tell when/if it changes


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 I'm wearing the polish in poppy (with a regular l'oreal top coat) and the color change is impressive, but only happens when I'm outside in the sun after a couple of minutes. It takes a while and it doesn't occur at all if I am in the car or during a short walk from my parked car to my house.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here's an indoor and outdoor picture of the Ruby Wing nail polish I got in peony, in case anyone was interested!
> 
> Inside:
> ...


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm wearing the polish in poppy (with a regular l'oreal top coat) and the color change is impressive, but only happens when I'm outside in the sun after a couple of minutes. It takes a while and it doesn't occur at all if I am in the car or during a short walk from my parked car to my house.


 That is probably why I haven't seen any or very little change. I walk to my car &amp; go to work...I did go for a walk and it turned into a purple but once I was under shade it turned into the pink.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 18, 2013)

I got my Birchbox today! A whole day earlier than tracking said too..hmm..I'm thinking my mailman heard my talking bad about him on here lol I received: Nexxus Hair Elixir Youngblood Anti-Shine Mattifier Skin&amp;Co Body Gel Waleda Body Lotion StriVectin-SD Eye Cream I was left a little high and dry with my selection (hehe, given that majority of them are creams, that just doesn't seem possible  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) but oh well! Removed


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just printed out my original BB order receipt that was originally emailed to me and put that with the magazine sub card in an envelope. The card says to send both items to Rodale Rebate and the PO Box associated with it. Sacrificing a stamp/envelope for a refund is totally worth it to me.


 LOL i just stapled my yearly order receipt (with the yearly and starting in jan 2013 highlighted) to the card. If I get $10 processed, great, if not, I'm not losing anything. I also thought it was reallllyyy weird they were like "no stamp necessary" but also like "please attach your order". I was like ... um... how...???


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 18, 2013)

Hey folks, while it's awesome we have so many bloggers here, we can stop referencing that details are there? I and probably others appreciate all the wonderful blogs, but don't necessarily want to leave the forum. Members are here to engage and discuss topics, so please leave blog links in your signatures and leave it at that. There is a members blogroll thread for use, but otherwise, please refrain from "see my blog/details on my blog." It's a bit like fishing/spamming to some.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here's an indoor and outdoor picture of the Ruby Wing nail polish I got in peony, in case anyone was interested!
> 
> Inside:
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 18, 2013)

> Hey folks, while it's awesome we have so many bloggers here, we can stop referencing that details are there? I and probably others appreciate all the wonderful blogs, but don't necessarily want to leave the forum. Members are here to engage and discuss topics, so please leave blog links in your signatures and leave it at that. There is a members blogroll thread for use, but otherwise, please refrain from "see my blog/details on my blog." It's a bit like fishing/spamming to some.


 Oh my, I had no idea! For some reason I thought it was encouraged...I've seen so many people do it and that's how I've discovered some great blogs! I have not been blogging very long. My apologies!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> today was the perfect day to try the simple eyeroller. I only got six hours of sleep last night (it's becoming the usual lately) and when I woke up and felt puffy eyes I went straight for it in my box. I don't know if this is some kind of placebo effect but my eyes felt a lot better shortly thereafter! This is definitely something worth investing in, imo.


 I think it's due to the fact you're applying gentle pressure to your eyes.  I gently massage in a circular motion on the bags under my eye.  It's allergy season!  I do it when I wash my face, apply pressure on the inner corner of my eye, massage, pressure on bone just below my eye, massage, and then apply gentle pressure to the outer corner of your eye.  This releases whatever fluid is giving you puffy eyes, and poof!  puff no more!  

I'm assuming this is what the roller ball does.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristen121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's the Mirenesse in Quick Kiss on me (I think this must be the "orange" color all the fb complainers were mad about). I can see why some people might not like it, but I think it suits me and I'm really glad I got it in my box.


 Pretty!


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 18, 2013)

It's never bothered me that people mention their blogs. For me, it doesn't take away from the forum because I'll open it in another window then come back. I think most bloggers don't want to bombard us with tons of pictures and a super long review. It's all good.


----------



## tasertag (Apr 18, 2013)

> Yes! Â I've been reading up on it (definitely going to order some, even though I didn't get it in my box), and you can add a top coat, doesn't affect the color change. That being said, it only mentioned "normal" top coats, not mattifying or anything like that. Â No clue on any type of special top coat.


 When I applied Poppy it dried matte without a top coat. I had pictures up like 10 pages ago. I also took a video of it changing colors and even though I didn't post the video, I did note that it took my polish 11 seconds to change while outside. It was a fairly cloudy day but I might have been outside when the sun was peaking out. I wear the Essie's Good To Go top coat FYI.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here's an indoor and outdoor picture of the Ruby Wing nail polish I got in peony, in case anyone was interested!
> 
> Inside:
> ...


----------



## JimmyJazz (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my Birchbox today! A whole day earlier than tracking said too..hmm..I'm thinking my mailman heard my talking bad about him on here lol
> 
> I received:
> ...


 Went to your blog...totally buying those containers.  Will use for foil packets and loose powder.  

I agree with the Youngblood - shine before and after.  I moisturize my face in the AM and use BB cream as well.


----------



## tabarhodes (Apr 18, 2013)

How do you apply the Bobbi Brown corrector?  I've tried it but I just cannot get it to look how I want...seems cakey.


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's why I ordered it too.. I wanted the one with the most drastic transition. I'm supposed to get it in a few days! I think it's going to be great for an every day nude manicure for work, while still showing some color outdoors! I'll also try it as a summer pedicure!
> ...


 Let me know how the glitter topcoat works. I think it would be neat to see the color change beneath the glitter.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hey folks, while it's awesome we have so many bloggers here, we can stop referencing that details are there? I and probably others appreciate all the wonderful blogs, but don't necessarily want to leave the forum.
> 
> Members are here to engage and discuss topics, so please leave blog links in your signatures and leave it at that. There is a members blogroll thread for use, but otherwise, please refrain from "see my blog/details on my blog." It's a bit like fishing/spamming to some.


 I completely agree.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tabarhodes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you apply the Bobbi Brown corrector?  I've tried it but I just cannot get it to look how I want...seems cakey.


 i'm not sure but if you chat with the makeup artists on bobbibrown.com they'll help you with tips. they're very friendly. i spoke to some of them last night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 18, 2013)

FYI - $10 for 12 twisbands on Living Social


----------



## meaganola (Apr 18, 2013)

> Let me know how the glitter topcoat works. I think it would be neat to see the color change beneath the glitter.


 I have solar-changing glitter polish somewhere that I need to unearth and try with this stuff, but April is a weird month sun-wise here, so I'm holding off on this for another few weeks because it would just be wasted right now.


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here's an indoor and outdoor picture of the Ruby Wing nail polish I got in peony, in case anyone was interested!
> 
> Inside:
> ...


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Apr 18, 2013)

Got my BB a day early but can't open it yet because I'm out running errands. I'm so impatient


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 18, 2013)

On the blogger thing, I have done a bunch of times, I'm sure. But the only reason I started doing it, is because others were doing it for a long long time without anyone saying anything about it.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Let me know how the glitter topcoat works. I think it would be neat to see the color change beneath the glitter.


 I will try it once I get my polish in peony (it's supposed to be delivered today, even though tracking says it was in NJ this morning and I live in Nebraska, so I don't know how that's going to happen)... anyway, I'll post pics as soon as I can! I hope I can still see some color change despite the cloudy, snowy weather here!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm wondering about the Ruby Wing polish... How long does the color change effect last?  Polish will only stay on my nails a day or two without chipping, but if you were able to keep a good manicure with it for 1-2 weeks, would it eventually stop changing colors?  Or would the effect last as long as the polish did?


----------



## tasertag (Apr 18, 2013)

> I'm wondering about the Ruby Wing polish... How long does the color change effect last? Â Polish will only stay on my nails a day or two without chipping, but if you were able to keep a good manicure with it for 1-2 weeks, would it eventually stop changing colors? Â Or would the effect last as long as the polish did?


 That would be an interesting experiment!!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FYI - $10 for 12 twisbands on Living Social


 Thanks! I might go get this deal!


----------



## BisousDarling (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On the blogger thing, I have done a bunch of times, I'm sure. But the only reason I started doing it, is because others were doing it for a long long time without anyone saying anything about it.


 I actually appreciate when people put a note at the end that there are more pictures/reviews on their blog. I *hate* getting bombarded on the forums with 3820370274144 pictures and long reviews because quite honestly, I would rather read it on my own time rather than have to scroll all the way past it. I don't see it as fishing or spamming at all, I see it as a common courtesy to the rest of us.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 18, 2013)

> I actually appreciate when people put a note at the end that there are more pictures/reviews on their blog. IÂ *hate* getting bombarded on the forums with 3820370274144 pictures and long reviews because quite honestly, I would rather read it on my own time rather than have to scroll all the way past it. I don't see it as fishing or spamming at all, I see it as a common courtesy to the rest of us.


 Forum rules state that you can't just say, "I got my box! More info at my blog!" My understanding is that you *can* post a review here and then *at the end* say that there is more info on your blog, but just a brief blurb and a link? That's what is prohibited.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Forum rules state that you can't just say, "I got my box! More info at my blog!" My understanding is that you *can* post a review here and then *at the end* say that there is more info on your blog, but just a brief blurb and a link? That's what is prohibited.


 Exactly. Very well put as always Meag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BisousDarling (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Forum rules state that you can't just say, "I got my box! More info at my blog!" My understanding is that you *can* post a review here and then *at the end* say that there is more info on your blog, but just a brief blurb and a link? That's what is prohibited.


 Oh, yes, I didn't mean when people just post a picture and then write "go to my blog for more". I just appreciate the option for me to go to their blog after I've read their more succinct reviews on their items on here. I personally don't see many people on here fishing for more views on their blogs, they're all giving good info and reviews and just adding as a side note that there's more info on their blog.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 18, 2013)

> How do you apply the Bobbi Brown corrector? Â I've tried it but I just cannot get it to look how I want...seems cakey.


 The way it was explained to me when I bought it the corrector is not going to match, you still need the concealer to match your skin tone and the powder to set it. I use very little of each product ,


----------



## meaganola (Apr 18, 2013)

> Oh, yes, I didn't mean when people just post a picture and then write "go to my blog for more". I just appreciate the option for me to go to their blog after I've read their more succinct reviews on their items on here. I personally don't see many people on here fishing for more views on their blogs, they're all giving good info and reviews and just adding as a side note that there's more info on their blog.Â


 Yeah, that's totally cool and not what the problem is. I've noticed a huge uptick in the blurb-and-link kind of posts, though, and that's what is being cracked down on here.


----------



## tasertag (Apr 18, 2013)

> Thanks! I might go get this deal!Â


 Shipping is an additional $5  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh, yes, I didn't mean when people just post a picture and then write "go to my blog for more". I just appreciate the option for me to go to their blog after I've read their more succinct reviews on their items on here. I personally don't see many people on here fishing for more views on their blogs, they're all giving good info and reviews and just adding as a side note that there's more info on their blog.





> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Forum rules state that you can't just say, "I got my box! More info at my blog!" My understanding is that you *can* post a review here and then *at the end* say that there is more info on your blog, but just a brief blurb and a link? That's what is prohibited'
> Yeah, that's totally cool and not what the problem is. I've noticed a huge uptick in the blurb-and-link kind of posts, though, and that's what is being cracked down on here.


 It only ever really seems like phishing for blogviews to me when people just post a picture or quick statement - like you referred to Meaganola - and then say to go to their blog if you want to know basically anything else about their post. I don't mind when bloggers cut down their reviews/photos on here for the sake of brevity and let us know the full review is on their blog and I usually click onto their blog to read the rest of it if I'm interested. But to say something like "You'll NEVER guess what kind of horrible awful reaction my skin had to this lotion!! Pictures and details on my blog!" is definitely spam. (Not that I've ever seen that, but it would be funny). I guess the only times it's caught my attention as being a blatant spam for blogviews in my personal experience on this site is in the "Nail Polish You're Wearing Now" thread where people will just post a picture of their adorable manicures without telling the brand/color and say to go to their blog to find out. If you're going to post that amazing shade of blurple I need to know what it is right this instant without leaving this thread! lol. Seriously it doesn't bother me that much, but it would be a shame if this whole site turned into blog ads.

BTW - I have discovered some great blogs on here (MagicalMom, Cheshire, and Gabi's to name a few) so I do hope people continue to leave their links up in their signatures!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Shipping is an additional $5


 My shipping was free. Maybe because I registered with Twistband when I checked out?


----------



## mckondik (Apr 18, 2013)

So much box envy this month I've gifted myself another subscription. Anyone get a welcome box very recently and know what is in it?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, that's totally cool and not what the problem is. I've noticed a huge uptick in the blurb-and-link kind of posts, though, and that's what is being cracked down on here.


 Where I've seen it AND done it has been in the nail polish thread, though some other bloggers have been doing it for a long time without anything being said ever or their posts edited. Though I know what I did was wrong, nothing was being done about the others, so I did the same. Either way, my traffic from MUT usually doesn't come from any post in which I mentioned: more details... but from random threads and my profile XD Sometimes I have seen ppl posting their link directly and nothing done, that is one thing I don't do, BUT I do report them ^^


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's the thread I was referring to when I said I saw a bunch doing it for a while and nothing being said, I won't do that anymore as I didn't used to do it before  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I get what you mean though I too NEED TO KNOW NAO! XD


----------



## OiiO (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where I've seen it AND done it has been in the nail polish thread, though some other bloggers have been doing it for a long time without anything being said ever or their posts edited. Though I know what I did was wrong, nothing was being done about the others, so I did the same. Either way, my traffic from MUT usually doesn't come from any post in which I mentioned: more details... but from random threads and my profile XD Sometimes I have seen ppl posting their link directly and nothing done, that is one thing I don't do, BUT I do report them ^^


 I only saw one person in the nail thread lately who blatantly does that *every single time*, she posts a picture with her mani without the names of the polishes and just redirects people to her blog for more info.


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That's the thread I was referring to when I said I saw a bunch doing it for a while and nothing being said, I won't do that anymore as I didn't used to do it before  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I get what you mean though I too NEED TO KNOW NAO! XD


 Haha exactly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HazelC (Apr 18, 2013)

I got my box yesterday:

Whish shave cream

Malin+Goetz peppermint shampoo

Ruby Wing polish in Peony

Supergoop eye cream

Mighty leaf teas.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 18, 2013)

I had messaged people over time about it, but have been a bit lax lately. But, please don't mistake because we might miss things at times that it is excusable for all or any to partake in. There are few mods and many members, you're a lot to keep up with!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We'll get around to it in good time., this was bought up between mods and the director sometime last year and it's a bit spammy, even with a quick blurb, to repeatedly reference see my blog. Maybe some agree, maybe not. First and foremost, MUT is a forum for discussions and interactions. To repeatedly refer people to a blog for more info defeats the purpose of discussing whatever the topic may be. Didn't mean to cause such a stir and overtake the conversation! Sorry all!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Didn't mean to cause such a stir and overtake the conversation! Sorry all!


 I'm really glad you said something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope the word spreads to other threads!



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I only saw one person in the nail thread lately who blatantly does that *every single time*, she posts a picture with her mani without the names of the polishes and just redirects people to her blog for more info.


 The ones over there that really get to me, personally, are the ones that say what shade they are wearing, and then direct to their blog for all the pictures. So if we want to see what it looks like, we have to go to another page :/


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I only saw one person in the nail thread lately who blatantly does that *every single time*, she posts a picture with her mani without the names of the polishes and just redirects people to her blog for more info.


 Yeah IKWYM but I've seen others ^^


----------



## OiiO (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah IKWYM but I've seen others ^^


 Oh boy, I must've not been paying much attention then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I thought we were all talking about the same one haha.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I had messaged people over time about it, but have been a bit lax lately. But, please don't mistake because we might miss things at times that it is excusable for all or any to partake in.
> 
> There are few mods and many members, you're a lot to keep up with!
> ...


 Oh I know you are a lot, reason I report literally dropping a link and I know it was wrong. And I'm chilled here, don't think there's like "stir" lol


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really glad you said something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope the word spreads to other threads!
> 
> The ones over there that really get to me, personally, are the ones that say what shade they are wearing, and then direct to their blog for all the pictures. So if we want to see what it looks like, we have to go to another page :/


 Those bug me the most, all I do: Select name, right click, Search on Google


----------



## mariahk83 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Let me know how the glitter topcoat works. I think it would be neat to see the color change beneath the glitter.


 Glitter top coats works - I did a mani on my mom with it and used a julep glitter on top and it changed colors for her!  Oddly enough, on her accent finger I didn't use glitter but I used a Konad stamp over the polish and the same top coat at the other nails...that one DOESN'T change color!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 18, 2013)

> I'm really glad you said something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope the word spreads to other threads! The ones over there that really get to me, personally, are the ones that say what shade they are wearing, and then direct to their blog for all the pictures. So if we want to see what it looks like, we have to go to another page :/


 I think I'll have to just go back to messaging folks. Sorry again for the over run, back to BB?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I received my 2nd account's box. Another supergoop eye cream, but that's okay! I've tried the Yes! to Cucumber wipes before and they're okay, so definitely useful. I also had the big Nexxus foam, new and excited to try it out. Although, I've pretty much given up buying foam or mousse like hair products, I'll give it a whirl. What else.. the Sumita shadow pencil is an icy lavender or periwinkle. Pretty and am thinking to try it with a black shadow, for a smokey frosty look. .lol


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## OiiO (Apr 18, 2013)

Back to Birchbox!

Has anybody received a Gift box this month? I couldn't resist and got one for myself with points, and I'm dying to know what's in it.


----------



## DorotaD (Apr 18, 2013)

> Back to Birchbox! Has anybody received a Gift box this month? I couldn't resist and got one for myself with points, and I'm dying to know what's in it.


 I also could not resist and got myself a gift sub , but I haven't received mine yet. So I anyone did the same and get theirs could you please share the contents of your box with us? TIA!


----------



## Pretty Squared (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello ladies, 

long time lurker here and we finally decided to join (you'll get my frustration from below).  My sister and I have had a beauty blog for almost a year, and we thought what better way to experience new beauty samples than by subscribing to boxes.

She picked ipsy and I picked BB - I was gifted the one year BB subscription by my fiance. Except one box in February, I've HATED every single box - I swear I am unlucky by getting the least weight box with the food and lotion samples (no makeup, no skincare, no polishes).  I've changed my profile (worthless), I've contacted birchbox, and nothing - I've got lotion samples, a hair serum, and some other random things for April (my intro box was tilli bags, a hair tie, a perfume...ugh).

Any recommendation on what to do at this point - the March box was the worst for me but the April box was even more of a let down.  I'm also not sure where the swapping forum is - I've got 5 months of untouched samples.  Can I cancel a year subscription or ask Birchbox to change something? Not sure if this is in the correct forum but for April I got the hair serum, weleda lotions, Youngblood primer size of a penny, and Strivectin eye cream that stings my eyes.


----------



## OiiO (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also could not resist and got myself a gift sub , but I haven't received mine yet. So I anyone did the same and get theirs could you please share the contents of your box with us? TIA!


 Worst part is I don't even know what the weight is, so I couldn't even begin to start guessing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 18, 2013)

The Youngblood was more like the size of a quarter and a totally generous sample size. I got the same box which also included a huge body wash.



> Hello ladies,Â  long time lurker here and we finally decided to join (you'll get my frustration from below). Â My sister and I have had a beauty blog for almost a year, and we thought what better way to experience new beauty samples than by subscribing to boxes. She picked ipsy and I picked BB - I was gifted the one year BB subscription by my fiance. Except one box in February, I've HATED every single box - I swear I am unlucky by getting the least weight box with the food and lotion samples (no makeup, no skincare, no polishes). Â I've changed my profile (worthless), I've contacted birchbox, and nothing - I've got lotion samples, a hair serum, and some other random things for April (my intro box was tilli bags, a hair tie, a perfume...ugh). Any recommendation on what to do at this point - the March box was the worst for me but the April box was even more of a let down. Â I'm also not sure where the swapping forum is - I've got 5 months of untouched samples. Â Can I cancel a year subscription or ask Birchbox to change something? Not sure if this is in the correct forum but for April I got the hair serum, weleda lotions, Youngblood primer size of a penny, and Strivectin eye cream that stings my eyes.Â


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Pretty Squared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I swear I am unlucky by getting the least weight box with the food and lotion samples (no makeup, no skincare, no polishes).  I've changed my profile (worthless), I've contacted birchbox, and nothing - I've got lotion samples, a hair serum, and some other random things for April (my intro box was tilli bags, a hair tie, a perfume...ugh).


 Every single birchbox I've ever received in my one year of being subbed has had at least one skin care item, I define skin care loosely though. I'd say that's one thing birchbox is consistent about though.

If you go in to birchbox wanting and expecting "certain" items you're never going to be happy. Ipsy might be more up your alley just because they usually include a lot of makeup and full sized items (but be warned I have gotten lotion from them too). I personally decided they weren't right for me because they partner with too many cheap or dubious brands.


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 18, 2013)

I love my box! I just resubscribed. I am so happy I did. I missed BB!


----------



## gemstone (Apr 18, 2013)

> Hello ladies,Â  long time lurker here and we finally decided to join (you'll get my frustration from below). Â My sister and I have had a beauty blog for almost a year, and we thought what better way to experience new beauty samples than by subscribing to boxes. She picked ipsy and I picked BB - I was gifted the one year BB subscription by my fiance. Except one box in February, I've HATED every single box - I swear I am unlucky by getting the least weight box with the food and lotion samples (no makeup, no skincare, no polishes). Â I've changed my profile (worthless), I've contacted birchbox, and nothing - I've got lotion samples, a hair serum, and some other random things for April (my intro box was tilli bags, a hair tie, a perfume...ugh). Any recommendation on what to do at this point - the March box was the worst for me but the April box was even more of a let down. Â I'm also not sure where the swapping forum is - I've got 5 months of untouched samples. Â Can I cancel a year subscription or ask Birchbox to change something? Not sure if this is in the correct forum but for April I got the hair serum, weleda lotions, Youngblood primer size of a penny, and Strivectin eye cream that stings my eyes.Â


 I am not sure what you are expecting, as the box you listed had multiple skincare items.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 18, 2013)

> Hello ladies,Â  long time lurker here and we finally decided to join (you'll get my frustration from below). Â My sister and I have had a beauty blog for almost a year, and we thought what better way to experience new beauty samples than by subscribing to boxes. She picked ipsy and I picked BB - I was gifted the one year BB subscription by my fiance. Except one box in February, I've HATED every single box - I swear I am unlucky by getting the least weight box with the food and lotion samples (no makeup, no skincare, no polishes). Â I've changed my profile (worthless), I've contacted birchbox, and nothing - I've got lotion samples, a hair serum, and some other random things for April (my intro box was tilli bags, a hair tie, a perfume...ugh). Any recommendation on what to do at this point - the March box was the worst for me but the April box was even more of a let down. Â I'm also not sure where the swapping forum is - I've got 5 months of untouched samples. Â Can I cancel a year subscription or ask Birchbox to change something? Not sure if this is in the correct forum but for April I got the hair serum, weleda lotions, Youngblood primer size of a penny, and Strivectin eye cream that stings my eyes.Â


 You can try tweaking your profile or call it quits and do another sub. The Youngblood is technically a makeup sample, though. While you might not have fallen in love with any boxes, cifa you at least try and like any of your samples over the last year? Keep in mind, there are 200, 000+ BB subbers and so box variations are always going to be a crapshoot. If you want more makeup, try Ipsy or Starlooks.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 18, 2013)

My sister cancelled her BB to get Ipsy instead. She did go into it expecting A LOT and had serious box envy based on my previous boxes. She likes Ipsy better because of all the make up stuff she gets - but she is very much a quantity over quality kind of girl. I would much rather take a quarter sized Youngblood sample over NYX pigment. I would have loved the box you got! I think being open about what I get, thinking about swaps, and remembering the awesome point system is what keeps me happy with birchbox -- even when I get major box envy too.



> Originally Posted by *Pretty Squared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Youngblood was more like the size of a quarter and a totally generous sample size. I got the same box which also included a huge body wash.





> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Every single birchbox I've ever received in my one year of being subbed has had at least one skin care item, I define skin care loosely though. I'd say that's one thing birchbox is consistent about though.
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Worst part is I don't even know what the weight is, so I couldn't even begin to start guessing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I hope you get a great one either way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also could not resist and got myself a gift sub , but I haven't received mine yet. So I anyone did the same and get theirs could you please share the contents of your box with us? TIA!


 I gifted myself a subscription and got a welcome box, is that what you all mean?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Pretty Squared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> ...


 Whatever reason you're joining, we're happy to have you here here discussing!  I was not thrilled with my first box either, but I found a few tweaks on the profiles that worked (lower age, higher income, adventurous beauty style) and now I tend to get at least one makeup item in each box.  Birchbox is definitely more beauty-routine centered than makeup centered.  

My advice would be to hit up the trade threads... a lot of your untouched samples may be very valuable to someone else, and they may have some great makeup and polish for you to try!  Check out the Buy/Sell/Trade Thread rules in the following link, and make sure you familiarize yourself with the rules &amp; guidelines before starting a trade: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/22537/buy-sell-trade

Good luck!  I hope your May Birchbox is a great fit for you!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My sister cancelled her BB to get Ipsy instead. She did go into it expecting A LOT and had serious box envy based on my previous boxes. She likes Ipsy better because of all the make up stuff she gets - but she is very much a quantity over quality kind of girl. I would much rather take a quarter sized Youngblood sample over NYX pigment. I would have loved the box you got! I think being open about what I get, thinking about swaps, and remembering the awesome point system is what keeps me happy with birchbox -- even when I get major box envy too.


 Box envy is the root of all " I hate my sub box" problems XD


----------



## Pretty Squared (Apr 18, 2013)

That's right I've had other stuff in the April one but clearly forgettable if I can't even remember what they were - the Feb box with the ghirandeli, balm, embryolise, nail polish remover was just balanced and it felt as if I had a chance to try different items.  I'll chalk it up to my tastes then because I always want something in other people's boxes and not just makeup (and never truly like something in my box, sigh).  I'm looking through the swap, trade lists now because with a few exceptions, I have everything not used - thanks for the responses, maybe my expectations were different but hoping that with a new profile change, again, the boxes will have something I can use.


----------



## gemstone (Apr 18, 2013)

> That's right I've had other stuff in the April one but clearly forgettable if I can't even remember what they were - the Feb box with the ghirandeli, balm, embryolise, nail polish remover was just balanced and it felt as if I had a chance to try different items. Â I'll chalk it up to my tastes then because I always want something in other people's boxes and not just makeup (and never truly like something in my box, sigh). Â I'm looking through the swap, trade lists now because with a few exceptions, I have everything not used - thanks for the responses, maybe my expectations were different but hoping that with a new profile change, again, the boxes will have something I can use.Â


 How do you know you ate everything if tournament tried most of it? Birchbox is a discovery service.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Pretty Squared* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's right I've had other stuff in the April one but clearly forgettable if I can't even remember what they were - the Feb box with the ghirandeli, balm, embryolise, nail polish remover was just balanced and it felt as if I had a chance to try different items.  I'll chalk it up to my tastes then because I always want something in other people's boxes and not just makeup (and never truly like something in my box, sigh).  I'm looking through the swap, trade lists now because with a few exceptions, I have everything not used - thanks for the responses, maybe my expectations were different but hoping that with a new profile change, again, the boxes will have something I can use.


 It's always easy to want something in other people's boxes. I've been there A LOT.... especially when i was in my 7-8th months of being subscribed and my boxes hit a slump in quality. But honestly, those boxes I was least excited about item wise I ended up liking if I actually TRIED all of my items. That's why for me I choose to look at it as just trying 5 new items each month, and then I can take my points and get some nice stuff I really want. If you go in to each month thinking "I didn't want any of this,... I wanted THAT big ticket item" you're not going to enjoy it at all, this is also me speaking from my experience because I've done this exact thing to myself.

In summary, if you're not even trying any of your items (which you say you aren't) then how do you even know if you like it.


----------



## Moonittude (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My sister cancelled her BB to get Ipsy instead. She did go into it expecting A LOT and had serious box envy based on my previous boxes. She likes Ipsy better because of all the make up stuff she gets - but she is very much a quantity over quality kind of girl. I would much rather take a quarter sized Youngblood sample over NYX pigment. I would have loved the box you got! I think being open about what I get, thinking about swaps, and remembering the awesome point system is what keeps me happy with birchbox -- even when I get major box envy too.


Amen to quality over quantity. The unhappy poster above got the same box as me this month, except mine also had the Caudalie Divine Oil. I am mind boggled with people who can say their box this month wasn't worth ten dollars, when the rebate they can mail in, will give them ten dollars. I don't mean the poster above who has a whole year subscription and has been unhappy for months, I mean the people on the BB facebook page who only just started their subscription this month. It's like they can't do math.

I am really happy with the Strivectin eye cream so far. I started researching the brand, and saw some really remarkable before and after photos in the Sephora reviews. I already use Algenist serum and moisturizer, so if Strivectin really wows me, I might get the eye cream. I feel a little weird mis-matching brands like that.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you know you ate everything if tournament tried most of it? Birchbox is a discovery service.


 HEHE...I love this auto - correct oopsie lol


----------



## gemstone (Apr 18, 2013)

> HEHE...I love this auto - correct oopsie lolÂ


 LOL my kindle does such weird ones if it is kind of close I don't bother to correct it


----------



## Pretty Squared (Apr 18, 2013)

yeah, I have the box envy haha - for example I wanted the spf eye cream but got the strivectin which hurts my eyes - so it's not the item per se, but the fact that it's a complete miss.  I'll keep thinking positive and try some of the box items.  My mistake is finding only one or two item I kinda like and considering if they're worth 10$ without taking in consideration the other items in the box.  I do watch the spoilers and and the BB youtube videos and love many of the items...I just never get them.


----------



## bonita22 (Apr 18, 2013)

I get box envy almost every month, even when I love my box lol. This month I really wanted the ruby wing nail polish and I didn't get it. I signed myself up for a second box hoping I would get the nail polish in it. I could have just bought the nail polish but I really needed an excuse to get a second box.


----------



## BisousDarling (Apr 18, 2013)

Got my box and while it's not my favorite box that I've ever gotten, I'll definitely use everything that I got/I already ate the edible part.... I couldn't WAIT! Also, I'm a product photographer if any of you are wondering why that picture looks so similar to a Birchbox company photo.


----------



## SarahAlly01 (Apr 18, 2013)

So I finally received an email back from Birchbox about the dreaded Box 13 and apparently they are sending me a new sample of the eye cream and adding 50 points to my account for the missing wipes. I'm excited for the 50 points!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box and while it's not my favorite box that I've ever gotten, I'll definitely use everything that I got/I already ate the edible part.... I couldn't WAIT! Also, I'm a product photographer if any of you are wondering why that picture looks so similar to a Birchbox company photo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Beeyutifull (Apr 18, 2013)

Got my BB order in today wit the home box. I also ordered a pick 2 and the Yes to lip butters set of 4 howeve I only got a set of 2! Humph! I emailed their CS so let's see what they say. I really wanted all those yummy lip butters. I already like the melon yum.


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 18, 2013)

Please please tell me you watch Portlandia.. this reminded me of the sketch from that show where they kept moving their barbeque all over the park because the sun kept moving.. LOVE FRED!!



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have solar-changing glitter polish somewhere that I need to unearth and try with this stuff, but April is a weird month sun-wise here, so I'm holding off on this for another few weeks because it would just be wasted right now.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Please please tell me you watch Portlandia.. this reminded me of the sketch from that show where they kept moving their barbeque all over the park because the sun kept moving.. LOVE FRED!!






Ahahahaha YES!!!


----------



## tasertag (Apr 18, 2013)

> Got my box and while it's not my favorite box that I've ever gotten, I'll definitely use everything that I got/I already ate the edible part.... I couldn't WAIT! Also, I'm a product photographer if any of you are wondering why that picture looks so similar to a Birchbox company photo.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I love how you ate the macaroons and still put it in the photo.


----------



## Kaylay (Apr 18, 2013)

I always LOL that often the ones complaining are the people who get the BeST boxes!


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 18, 2013)

How does the Caudalie Oil compare to Orofluido? Anyone tried both? I love Orofluido and it's cheaper than the Caudalie but I wouldn't mind trying it out. Oh and I use it on my hair.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 18, 2013)

We can pickle that!!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Please please tell me you watch Portlandia.. this reminded me of the sketch from that show where they kept moving their barbeque all over the park because the sun kept moving.. LOVE FRED!!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Please please tell me you watch Portlandia.. this reminded me of the sketch from that show where they kept moving their barbeque all over the park because the sun kept moving.. LOVE FRED!!


 Yeah, but I also *live* it.  That shit's *real*.  If I recall correctly, that particular sketch was filmed about three blocks from my office.  The weather can turn from sunny and clear to torrential downpour between the time I decide to not take a jacket to pick up lunch and the time I hit the ground floor, nine floors down.  It's one of the reasons I don't use styling products:  I don't bother with an umbrella because our rain blows sideways and will soak you no matter what, and the rain just makes everything a sticky mess.  It's easier if I just accept air-dried hair as my reality.


----------



## msbelle (Apr 18, 2013)

I have a question please?  Have any of you received  more than one nail polish brand, or nail strips, besides Color Club?


----------



## OiiO (Apr 18, 2013)

Finally got my box #4, the picture was already posted a million times over but here's my 2 cents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The Caudalie oil smells divine and feels so good on my skin! I can even use it as a perfume oil, probably.

Youngblood primer didn't help with my oiliness at all, but my foundation went on smoother.

Nexxus worked really well, I'm so happy it's included in Allure summer beauty bag!

Weleda body lotions are very tiny samples, but I managed to cover both arms with one foil. Nice and moisturizing, and all three smell great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

StriVectin eye cream will go to my mom's goodie bag, she can appreciate it more than I will.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 18, 2013)

> Yeah, but I also *live* it. Â That shit's *real*. Â If I recall correctly, that particular sketch was filmed about three blocks from my office. Â The weather can turn from sunny and clear to torrential downpour between the time I decide to not take a jacket to pick up lunch and the time I hit the ground floor, nine floors down. Â It's one of the reasons I don't use styling products: Â I don't bother with an umbrella because our rain blows sideways and will soak you no matter what, and the rain just makes everything a sticky mess. Â It's easier if I just accept air-dried hair as my reality.


 As a Pacific Northwest dweller, yes, yes, and yes! I bought my first umbrella in 10+ years because it was cute and on clearance.. well, the rain and wind reminded why I don't keep them! Thing just busted with the first good gust.. and the rain was coming sideways that day. Lol..


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a question please?  Have any of you received  more than one nail polish brand, or nail strips, besides Color Club?


 I have received a Zoya and a Color club...do you mean more than one of the same brand?


----------



## Meahlea (Apr 18, 2013)

And the incoco nail strips. Plus there was that allessandro nail polish in January?


----------



## tasertag (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a question please?  Have any of you received  more than one nail polish brand, or nail strips, besides Color Club?


They had Incoco last month.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 18, 2013)

Yup I've received Zoya, Color Club, Alessandro, Etoile, and Incoco strips (they LOVE sending me polish)


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, but I also *live* it.  That shit's *real*.  If I recall correctly, that particular sketch was filmed about three blocks from my office.  The weather can turn from sunny and clear to torrential downpour between the time I decide to not take a jacket to pick up lunch and the time I hit the ground floor, nine floors down.  It's one of the reasons I don't use styling products:  I don't bother with an umbrella because our rain blows sideways and will soak you no matter what, and the rain just makes everything a sticky mess.  It's easier if I just accept air-dried hair as my reality.


 My sister lives in Springfield.  I went up to Portland last year.  The weather was a little more forgiving when I was there but I have heard all about it.  I would move up there but my job is something that only exists where I live...

On my favorite Portlandia sketch.. it was def. the one where they were trying to give up Pasta.. LOVE LOVE LOVED that one.. I adore that show.


----------



## Alexia561 (Apr 18, 2013)

Received box 23 this month. I'm looking forward to trying the tea and really like the Mirenesse, but still having gotten any perfume samples despite having fragrance as my splurge item. Maybe next month?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup I've received Zoya, Color Club, Alessandro, Etoile, and Incoco strips (they LOVE sending me polish)


 So jelly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup I've received Zoya, Color Club, Alessandro, Etoile, and Incoco strips (they LOVE sending me polish)


Tell me your secret! lol What SPECIFICALLY does your profile say?! lol


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Tell me your secret! lol What SPECIFICALLY does your profile say?! lol


 you ask and you shall receive:

i went ahead and included everything

style or beauty blogs

dedicated enthusiast

latest makeup color

i'm looking to experiment/im looking for relevant beauty tips

classic/trendy

oily/thick

black

caucasian

light

oily

21

36000+

i'm interested in anything organic


----------



## msbelle (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi, I haven't learned how to do the multiple quotes yet so please bear with me   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Scooby, I meant have you received more than one brand other than Color Club, e.g. Zoya and Incoco (or more). I got three Color Clubs from different collections in my first ten months, but have received no other brand yet. I've seen the Zoya, Alessandro, Etoile, Incoco, and the new one this month. I keep thinking they'll send me a different one (besides Color Club) but they never do.

kawaiimeows, I'm with CheshireCookie! Please, please, tell us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meahlea (Apr 19, 2013)

Ruby wings and color club are owned by the same parent brand I believe.


----------



## BisousDarling (Apr 19, 2013)

> I love how you ate the macaroons and still put it in the photo.


 I had to let people know I got them... And thoroughly enjoyed them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 19, 2013)

> you ask and you shall receive: i went ahead and included everything
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Oh wow! Thank you! That definitely provides insight!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup I've received Zoya, Color Club, Alessandro, Etoile, and Incoco strips (they LOVE sending me polish)


 I would have loved to get all of those!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 19, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## tasertag (Apr 19, 2013)

> *Has anyone tried the Ruby Wing in Poppy? Â Please post pics of before and after, it looks so pretty!* I'm thinking of getting it when my annual coupon code comes in along with a bottle of perfume. Â  Â


 I posted pics a while ago but I'll just quote myself again for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> Photos as requested. I apologize for the poor clean up, it was late and my apartment was pretty dark last night. The polish applied matte (left). It took two coats to get it even. I'm not sure that I like the formula. It was a little thick in my opinion and started drying a little too fast so it started clumping (see middle finger). I didn't think I paint my nails that slowly.On the bottom is a picture of my nails indoors. On the right is a picture of my nails outdoors. I had Poppy. The Red Wing website says Poppy is scented..it smelled like polish to me. I took a video but I don't want to put it on YouTube to put here. The color changes pretty fast, about 10 seconds.


----------



## page5 (Apr 19, 2013)

I've been using the Strivectin eye cream twice a day for a week and not seeing any results. I realize a week isn't all that long but I don't love the fine lines below my eyes and was excited to try this product. I looked at the Strivectin website and I guess I'm going to have to be patient because according to their website, I should see some improvement in 8 weeks (see below). 

*What does it do?*

The fragile area around your eye is one of the first places to show its age. New StriVectin-SDâ„¢ Eye Concentrate lets you fight those eye wrinkles, lines, dark circles and puffiness and see results in your mirror, along a clinically proven timeline.







*Week 2*

Energy increasing, dark circles and puffiness reducing

*Week 4*

Natural collagen renewing; firmness increasing, texture improving

*Week 8*

Elasticity reinforcing; fine lines and crowâ€™s feet fading


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alexia561* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 As someone who actually wants perfume samples, they should be all over you!


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 19, 2013)

I don't know about the StriVectin eye cream but the StriVectin Power Serum for Wrinkles is probably the only face product I've used where I see a visible difference. Too bad it's so expensive I can't afford to buy it! I got it in a bzzcampaign for bzzagent.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Apr 19, 2013)

I hope the Strivectin eye cream works good- I just traded mine for some awesome mascara and I'm hoping it gives good results to my new swap buddy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 19, 2013)

So my box came yesterday (pics coming soon) and after reading how people were missing things the first thing I did was taken inventory. Everything in the box except for the lip pencil.  from Mirenesse. The packaging for it is there but not the product itself. Must have slipped out while they were putting the box together so no one noticed.


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been using the Strivectin eye cream twice a day for a week and not seeing any results. I realize a week isn't all that long but I don't love the fine lines below my eyes and was excited to try this product. I looked at the Strivectin website and I guess I'm going to have to be patient because according to their website, I should see some improvement in 8 weeks (see below).
> 
> ...


 What does "energy increasing" mean for an eye cream!?


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What does "energy increasing" mean for an eye cream!?


 It no longer requires Starbucks?


----------



## DorotaD (Apr 19, 2013)

Hahaha! Maybe it increases circulation to the eye area?


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Apr 19, 2013)

I have a question. This is my first BB and I cannot figure out what my box number is. Also Is there a list of the variations and I'm just not finding it?


----------



## Beeyutifull (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have a question. This is my first BB and I cannot figure out what my box number is. Also Is there a list of the variations and I'm just not finding it?


 When you click on the 'Box' page if you go down to box history you should see a little picture of your box. Click on that. The next link that pops up will have a number at the end which will be your box number.

If you change the number on the end for the link- you'll be able to see the other box variations.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Apr 19, 2013)

> When you click on the 'Box' page if you go down to box history you should see a little picture of your box. Click on that. The next link that pops up will have a number at the end which will be your box number. If you change the number on the end for the link- you'll be able to see the other box variations.


 Does this look like the right link? https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Apr 19, 2013)

> When you click on the 'Box' page if you go down to box history you should see a little picture of your box. Click on that. The next link that pops up will have a number at the end which will be your box number. If you change the number on the end for the link- you'll be able to see the other box variations.


 Does this look like the right link? https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1


----------



## meaganola (Apr 19, 2013)

> Does this look like the right link? https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1


 No, scroll down and click on the little picture of your box in the Box History section.


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, scroll down and click on the little picture of your box in the Box History section.


 She won't have a box history since it's her first box.  What I had to do was go through fire fox, look at the element code and see what the name of the image was.  You can probably right click on the image of the box and save as to see what the number is.


----------



## pinktergal (Apr 19, 2013)

Once again I'm disappointed in my box. I had been a member for a year, but the boxes I received were usually things I don't need or use. In the rare case that I actually got something I would have liked, the color would be all wrong. So I unsubbed for about 6 months.

Then BB sent me an email about how great the April box was, so I took a chance and re-subbed.

The only 2 items of interest to me were the Malin Goetz hair conditioner and the Mirenesse lip and cheek pencil. The conditioner was nice, no complaints. But I got a clownish, garish, horrible orange shade that I would NEVER wear on my lips or cheeks. This is the 3rd time I've gotten an orange lip product in my BB. Why would they send a color like orange that is so hard to wear for many people?   And the supposedly orange scented wipes I was supposed to get were lavender, which i don't like.

I don't know yet if I'll hang around for the May box. In comparison to Ipsy, which I also subscribe to, BB doesn't come close. The sizes of the items are bigger,  we get more full sized items, and the shades I have received are much more wearable than the ones I get from BB.  And they don't send any "lifestyle" products.

To me, Ipsy has really upped their game after a rocky start, and BB has gone downhill.


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> But I got a clownish, garish, horrible orange shade that I would NEVER wear on my lips or cheeks. This is the 3rd time I've gotten an orange lip product in my BB. Why would they send a color like orange that is so hard to wear for many people?


 I've seen a bunch of girls on here looking great in that orange shade. Judging by your profile pic, I bet you could rock it. You'll never know if you don't try it!


----------



## pinktergal (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've seen a bunch of girls on here looking great in that orange shade. Judging by your profile pic, I bet you could rock it. You'll never know if you don't try it!


 I did try it on, but I had to wipe it off. I'm fair, and the shade was just laughable on me. My grand kids would have been in stitches. Maybe if I tanned it MIGHT work, but I don't. But thanks for the encouragement.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meahlea (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I did try it on, but I had to wipe it off. I'm fair, and the shade was just laughable on me. My grand kids would have been in stitches. Maybe if I tanned it MIGHT work, but I don't. But thanks for the encouragement.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Sometimes I feel that way about stuff when it's outside my comfort zone. I try to wear things around in my house for like an hour and if I _still_ hate it, I call it a wash. Once I wore a lipstick, hated it, and six months later loved it. So you never know.


----------



## page5 (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I did try it on, but I had to wipe it off. I'm fair, and the shade was just laughable on me. My grand kids would have been in stitches. Maybe if I tanned it MIGHT work, but I don't. But thanks for the encouragement.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The red I received is way too bright/dark for me too. To make it wearable, I apply lightly, blot with a tissue and then apply a lip balm to lighten it a little more. I like (not love) the color when I lighten it but, to me, its not going to get much use when I have other lip colors I love that I can apply and go. It was fun to try but I won't be purchasing as, color aside, I didn't care for the formula.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It no longer requires Starbucks?


 Lmao.


----------



## basementsong (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've seen a bunch of girls on here looking great in that orange shade. Judging by your profile pic, I bet you could rock it. You'll never know if you don't try it!


I think the orange shade it kind of hit-or-miss for us pale girls. I've also seen pics other MUTers and my friends have shared where they look great with that shade. I'm pale and brunette and I truly look like a clown when I put it on my lips. It was nice to try (and I'm not enraged I got sent a color I don't find flattering on me -- and I'm def not going to demand BB fire anyone over it like someone on FB did!




) but ultimately not the shade or formula for me.


----------



## basementsong (Apr 19, 2013)

To anyone who received the Youngblood mattifyer -- have any of you tried it with a tinted moisturizer?

The mattifyer was the item I coveted most this month, but I didn't receive it. I saw in someone's earlier posts on it that it's recommended to use the product with foundation, but that she sampled it with her BB cream and the results weren't that great. I used  tinted moisturizer, so I was wondering if anyone else who uses similar makeup has some additional feedback. TIA!


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The red I received is way too bright/dark for me too. To make it wearable, I apply lightly, blot with a tissue and then apply a lip balm to lighten it a little more. I like (not love) the color when I lighten it but, to me, its not going to get much use when I have other lip colors I love that I can apply and go. It was fun to try but I won't be purchasing as, color aside, I didn't care for the formula.


 ^^ This.  I am sure you could mix it with another product or shade to make it more wearable.  Mix it with a nude and you can get a much softer more coral color.  Just because something isn't perfect right out the door doesn't mean it's impossible.  Beauty takes work!


----------



## pinktergal (Apr 19, 2013)

I have too many lippies that I like, so I know I won't force myself to wear a color I really don't like, no matter how much  I "doctor" it.  I used to be a beauty consultant at Macy's, and the least popular and lowest selling makeup color was bright orange.  It's the hardest color to wear, and is unflattering to many women. So I don't know why BB thinks that sending makeup in this color is a good idea.  Every time they sent me a nice lip product, they ruined it by sending it in orange. I realize that you can't please everyone, and that a color I like may not appeal to some others.  But bright red-orange is such a tough color to pull off for the majority of women.


----------



## gemstone (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have too many lippies that I like, so I know I won't force myself to wear a color I really don't like, no matter how much  I "doctor" it.  I used to be a beauty consultant at Macy's, and the least popular and lowest selling makeup color was bright orange.  It's the hardest color to wear, and is unflattering to many women. So I don't know why BB thinks that sending makeup in this color is a good idea.  Every time they sent me a nice lip product, they ruined it by sending it in orange. I realize that you can't please everyone, and that a color I like may not appeal to some others.  But bright red-orange is such a tough color to pull off for the majority of women.


 Because it is on trend, and a lot of people subscribe to birchbox to try things they never would have (including orange lipstick).  I got the true red but would have loved the orange, also.  Also, people always just swear up and down that birchbox should send colors they deem "universally flattering" which frankly, does not exist.  I got a nude pixi lipstick in august and it made me look ill.  It is fine to dislike a product, but you should also expect people to disagree with you.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It no longer requires Starbucks?


Starbucks is always required lol


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 19, 2013)

Is the mirenesse lip product literally orange? Every picture I've seen looks more like a red orange yet everyone is calling it "orange". I also agree that "universally flattering" colors don't exist. Find me one that you think does, and I'll find you someone that won't like it, that's the gamble with subscription boxes.


----------



## Ineri218 (Apr 19, 2013)

On the 10th I gifted myself a second box with my points. They had said if you subbed before the 14th, you would receive the womans health box. well today I received a Welcome box.

Benetint--I got last month

Juicy Couture--dont care for it

Skin&amp;Co cleansing gel

whish shaving cream--got last month

and the madewell Emery board-got last month


----------



## dressupthedog (Apr 19, 2013)

> On the 10th I gifted myself a second box with my points. They had said if you subbed before the 14th, you would receive the womans health box. well today I received a Welcome box. Benetint--I got last month Juicy Couture--dont care for it Skin&amp;Co cleansing gel whish shaving cream--got last month and the madewell Emery board-got last month


 You will always receive a welcome box with a gifted subscription.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is the mirenesse lip product literally orange? Every picture I've seen looks more like a red orange yet everyone is calling it "orange". I also agree that "universally flattering" colors don't exist. Find me one that you think does, and I'll find you someone that won't like it, that's the gamble with subscription boxes.


 No, it's much more a reddish-orange.  I thought the orange coloring was fairly subtle.  From more than about 5-6 feet away, it just looks like I'm wearing a bright, warm, true-red lipstick.  It's only when you get close (like in the pic I posted) that the orange-y color becomes more obvious.  

I will say that it's definitely a "warm" color, and anyone that prefers cool colors is may not like it.  I'm going to experiment with sheering the color out with lip glosses &amp; balms over the next few days, and I'll try to remember to post pics of my "experiments"!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, it's much more a reddish-orange.  I thought the orange coloring was fairly subtle.  From more than about 5-6 feet away, it just looks like I'm wearing a bright, warm, true-red lipstick.  It's only when you get close (like in the pic I posted) that the orange-y color becomes more obvious.
> 
> I will say that it's definitely a "warm" color, and anyone that prefers cool colors is may not like it.  I'm going to experiment with sheering the color out with lip glosses &amp; balms over the next few days, and I'll try to remember to post pics of my "experiments"!


 I was thinking the other day people might be able tone it down by mixing with other lipsticks or glosses. Honestly, so many productive things could be done with it if people just walked away from writing angry messages to birchbox and looked in their makeup boxes instead.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 19, 2013)

How many shades were sent? I got Perfect Kiss, didn't seem orange to me. Coral pink with shimmer.. which one was orange?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How many shades were sent? I got Perfect Kiss, didn't seem orange to me. Coral pink with shimmer.. which one was orange?


 That's interesting....mine is labeled 14. Perfect Kiss and it's a maroon with gold shimmer.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 19, 2013)

> That's interesting....mine is labeled 14. Perfect Kiss and it's a maroon with gold shimmer.


 Is it maroon? Lol, I see pink. . Either way, I like it!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That's interesting....mine is labeled 14. Perfect Kiss and it's a maroon with gold shimmer.
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 19, 2013)

> Yeah, it's a darker red/purpley color with gold shimmer....where coral is a more pink/peachy color in my brain. I was just wondering if something had possibly been mislabeled lol!


 You're right! I guess I just went by the way it shows up on my pucker lol. Don't mind me!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yeah, it's a darker red/purpley color with gold shimmer....where coral is a more pink/peachy color in my brain. I was just wondering if something had possibly been mislabeled lol!
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 19, 2013)

> It's weird because the website shows a tiny rectangle of a swatch that looks more mauve than mine looks...strange lol! Oh well! I like it regardlessÂ


 Agreed!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 19, 2013)

2. Flirty Kiss is the orange red color I believe


----------



## astokes (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How many shades were sent? I got Perfect Kiss, didn't seem orange to me. Coral pink with shimmer.. which one was orange?


My mom got 8. Cheeky Kiss &amp; gave it to me. It's kind of a mauve color.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 19, 2013)

So we have :

Quick Kiss

Flirty Kiss

Perfect Kiss

Cheeky Kiss

Anyone else get a diff one?


----------



## gemstone (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 2. Flirty Kiss is the red orange color


 actually, quick kiss is the "orange"  that people are referring to:

http://modernpinay.com/product-review-mirenesse-glossy-kiss-in-quick-kiss/


----------



## JessP (Apr 19, 2013)

I got Quick Kiss.. orange lip products are not flattering on me, unfortunately. Here is a pic - you can also google swatches (didn't swatch mine).


----------



## lovepink (Apr 19, 2013)

I got Quick Kiss the orangey red in question.  Have not swatched or worn it.  Am still undecided about what to do with it



> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> actually, quick kiss is the "orange"  that people are referring to:
> 
> http://modernpinay.com/product-review-mirenesse-glossy-kiss-in-quick-kiss/





> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got Quick Kiss.. orange lip products are not flattering on me, unfortunately. Here is a pic - you can also google swatches (didn't swatch mine).


 


> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So we have :
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## nikkimouse (Apr 19, 2013)

My brand new second subscription box sent today!!! it was supposed to send the 24th so they are ahead of schedule not weight or box content yet but I'm super excited!! It was odd trying to explain to my husband that the reason I NEEDED a seconded subscription was because my box disappointed me this month. He was like you were disappointed so you want another one???? lol sometimes they don't understand hehehehe.

I got quick kiss too and it is very orange on if I use it full strength I just dabbed it and rubbed it around then put a clear gloss over it and it looked better.


----------



## bonita22 (Apr 19, 2013)

> Is the mirenesse lip product literally orange? Every picture I've seen looks more like a red orange yet everyone is calling it "orange". I also agree that "universally flattering" colors don't exist. Find me one that you think does, and I'll find you someone that won't like it, that's the gamble with subscription boxes.


 I think the mirenesse quick kiss is very close in color to LancÃ´me's nail polish in Peach Melodie. I had both on the other day &amp; my husband asked if it was a thing to match your nail polish to your lips lol. At first I didn't like the color at all but I applied it very lightly on top of lip balm &amp; I really like the way it looked on me. I do think it's too bright on me when I apply more of it. Overall, I'm pretty happy with it, its a good color for spring/summer.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 19, 2013)

Wish I hadn't used mine, I would have taken an orange one! Throw some gloss on it or a different color under maybe?


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Apr 19, 2013)

I



> She won't have a box history since it's her first box.Â  What I had to do was go through fire fox, look at the element code and see what the name of the image was.Â  You can probably right click on the image of the box and save as to see what the number is.


 That explains a lot! Lol thanks. I thought I was blind.


----------



## Moonittude (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Because it is on trend, and a lot of people subscribe to birchbox to try things they never would have (including orange lipstick).  I got the true red but would have loved the orange, also.  Also, people always just swear up and down that birchbox should send colors they deem "universally flattering" which frankly, does not exist.  I got a nude pixi lipstick in august and it made me look ill.  It is fine to dislike a product, but you should also expect people to disagree with you.


I agree about there being no such thing as "universally flattering." I think maybe true red comes the closest. They sent me a "nude" Make lipstick sample last month, and it made me look like a zombie. I have several nudes or near-nudes that look really good on me, so it was really a fluke. It would be interesting to see if I could pull off orange with red hair. I've never tried.


----------



## PR Rosebud (Apr 19, 2013)

Someone posted that you can put your Youngblood sample into the Ipsy Glam Palette Ipsters got last month. I'll try it out. Also I've been with BB for 7 months and have not gotten one of those Twistband ponytail holder or headbands. I know people were pleading for no more of those in their boxes. I had to order my own and I really like them.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PR Rosebud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone posted that you can put your Youngblood sample into the Ipsy Glam Palette Ipsters got last month. I'll try it out. Also I've been with BB for 7 months and have not gotten one of those Twistband ponytail holder or headbands. I know people were pleading for no more of those in their boxes. I had to order my own and I really like them.


Yup! That's where I've got mine! Fits excellently


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 19, 2013)

> Someone posted that you can put your Youngblood sample into the Ipsy Glam Palette Ipsters got last month. I'll try it out. Also I've been with BB for 7 months and have not gotten one of those Twistband ponytail holder or headbands. I know people were pleading for no more of those in their boxes. I had to order my own and I really like them.


 Just don't mix creams or balms with powder products in the same palette...it'll get powder in the balm or cream and junk it up.


----------



## dotybird (Apr 19, 2013)

> It's weird because the website shows a tiny rectangle of a swatch that looks more mauve than mine looks...strange lol! Oh well! I like it regardlessÂ


 Hmmm... here are the color descriptions from birchbox: The wearable shades include Flirty Kiss, a true red; Quick Kiss, a daring orange; Cheeky Kiss, a beige-toned pink; and Perfect Kiss, a soft coral with subtle shimmer. I also got the Perfect Kiss and it's definitely a coral color with shimmer. I actually would have preferred the orange....


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 19, 2013)

I got Perfect Kiss, too. On me it's almost an exact dupe for the Maybelline Color Whisper in Pin Up Peach. I would call Perfect Kiss an orange-coral. Orange, to me, is the Revlon Lip Butter in Tutti Frutti. That is my favorite lip color ever. I think Perfect Kiss is awesome. However, it does not fit in the giant e.l.f. sharpener I bought, so I gotta go to Ulta tomorrow and find a sharpener that works. As for universally flattering ... light pinks make me look pale and blue/white like I have an oxygen deficiency. I know some people like that look, but I do not find it flattering on me.



> How many shades were sent? I got Perfect Kiss, didn't seem orange to me. Coral pink with shimmer.. which one was orange?


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 19, 2013)

I didn't get the Ruby Wing nail polish in my box so I ordered it in Peony. Received it today and just tried it and am pretty disappointed. It's streaky and seems to have a ton of grainy crap in it that looks like sand. Did anyone else have a bunch of grainy stuff in theirs? I'm also slightly bummed it's so orangey-coral because the swatch Online makes it look nude. Oh well, hopefully the color changing novelty will make it worth it when I try it out tomorrow.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I didn't get the Ruby Wing nail polish in my box so I ordered it in Peony. Received it today and just tried it and am pretty disappointed. It's streaky and seems to have a ton of grainy crap in it that looks like sand. Did anyone else have a bunch of grainy stuff in theirs? I'm also slightly bummed it's so orangey-coral because the swatch Online makes it look nude. Oh well, hopefully the color changing novelty will make it worth it when I try it out tomorrow.


 I wonder if the grainy stuff is what makes it change colors?


----------



## BagLady (Apr 19, 2013)

I received Flirty Kiss in my box but I really like the way Quick Kiss looks.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 19, 2013)

I got my box today! Box 28

J.R. Watkins Peppermint Foot Repair Salve :  smells really good! I almost want to put it on my lips lol. It is tingly and cooling on my feet. Would be great to slather on after a long day of work and being on your feet!

 
Nexxus Hyra Light Leave In Conditioning Foam:  I didn't realize this was full size! Awesome!  It smells nice.
 
Caudalie Divine Oil
 
Supergoop CC Cream
 
Simple Eye Roll-On : Another full size! yay!  Very cool and refreshing on eyes!





Overall, pretty pleased!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today! Box 28
> 
> ...


That is an amazing box! Congrats!


----------



## avonleabelle (Apr 19, 2013)

> I didn't get the Ruby Wing nail polish in my box so I ordered it in Peony. Received it today and just tried it and am pretty disappointed. It's streaky and seems to have a ton of grainy crap in it that looks like sand. Did anyone else have a bunch of grainy stuff in theirs? I'm also slightly bummed it's so orangey-coral because the swatch Online makes it look nude. Oh well, hopefully the color changing novelty will make it worth it when I try it out tomorrow.


 The swatches for Ruby Wing polishes are way off. I got Groupie which looks like a pretty soft pink on the website is a bright highlighter pink in real life. I only swatched them on a nail wheel so I don't know how they actually wear.


----------



## tasertag (Apr 19, 2013)

> I didn't get the Ruby Wing nail polish in my box so I ordered it in Peony. Received it today and just tried it and am pretty disappointed. It's streaky and seems to have a ton of grainy crap in it that looks like sand. Did anyone else have a bunch of grainy stuff in theirs? I'm also slightly bummed it's so orangey-coral because the swatch Online makes it look nude. Oh well, hopefully the color changing novelty will make it worth it when I try it out tomorrow.


 Yeah I noted that it was pretty streaky but evened out with the second coat and a top coat. I think if I applied the polish a little faster I'd avoid the clumping problems that I was having.


----------



## Alexia561 (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today! Box 28
> 
> ...


 Great box!


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 19, 2013)

Yeah the second coat and top coat evened out the streakiness a bit, but the finish is still terrible because of all the grittiness.


----------



## tasertag (Apr 19, 2013)

> Yeah the second coat and top coat evened out the streakiness a bit, but the finish is still terrible because of all the grittiness.


 Only one of my nails was clumpy. The rest were smooth. Maybe there was some variation between the colors.


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On the 10th I gifted myself a second box with my points. They had said if you subbed before the 14th, you would receive the womans health box. well today I received a Welcome box.
> 
> ...


 This is the exact same thing that happened to me.  I was totally expecting the WH box and ended up with more shaving cream, although  I was happy to get the benetint, since I haven't received that in the past.


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 20, 2013)

> I hope the Strivectin eye cream works good- I just traded mine for some awesome mascara and I'm hoping it gives good results to my new swap buddy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I hope the eye cream works too!! :-D I tried it a few years ago and by the time the foil packet was out, I could tell a difference but it was out of my price range.. Sooo hoping for the same results!


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 20, 2013)

> Hmmm... here are the color descriptions from birchbox: The wearable shades include Flirty Kiss, a true red; Quick Kiss, a daring orange; Cheeky Kiss, a beige-toned pink; and Perfect Kiss, a soft coral with subtle shimmer. I also got the Perfect Kiss and it's definitely a coral color with shimmer. I actually would have preferred the orange....


 The stars aligned and I was lucky enough to get Cheeky Kiss, the only one my cool toned skin could handle. I really like it! I'm a gloss girl and apply it lightly and pat with my finger and then put clear gloss on top. Winner, in my book. I can't do reds or oranges, at all, but wouldn't have been shocked to see that color show up since its an 'it' color. I feel bad for the warm toned people that got this pink!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 20, 2013)

I get it that orange is the 'it' color, but it shouldn't dictate what one feels looks good on them.  I'm a 'winter' in my skin tone and oranges look just terrible on me.  It always did, way before it ever became an 'it' color.  

I think it's 'on point' that BB is sending out orange, because that is what they do, they are in the business of sampling the latest trends.  But I find it odd to try to convince folks that 'orange' might work for them.

There are folks on this MUT that have tried orange before and had walked away from it for a reason... before the existence of beauty boxes.  Beauty boxes are a 5(?) year old phenomenon.  There are ladies here who have been exposed to make-up, beauty consultants and the tray of sampling lipsticks before the beauty boxes came to being.

There might or might not be an universally flattering color but I'd say orange toned lipstick would be the least likely candidate for that title, in my non-professional opinion.


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 20, 2013)

My first ever birchbox shipped!

I'm getting...





Caudalie Divine Oil

Whish Shave Cream

Nexxus Youth Renewal Rejuvenating Elixir

Ruby Wing Nail Polish

Simple Revitalizing Eye Roll-Om
Not bad for a first box


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 20, 2013)

Did anybody who purchased any of the Mirenesse "free trial" products last week, get any kind of shipping notice?

My account says shipped but there are no more details or tracking info.


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So we have :
> 
> ...


Yes. I got Starlet, which is a bright red.

EDIT: oops I realize that may be called Flirty or Quick Kiss too. I don't have the packaging anymore, gave the lippie to a friend since I don't wear reds.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My first ever birchbox shipped!
> 
> ...


 That's an amazing first box! Congrats!


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's an amazing first box! Congrats!


 Thanks!


----------



## nikkimouse (Apr 20, 2013)

so my box on my second account updated this morning there is no picture of the samples but here is what I'm getting





I'm so excited!!!! This is the box i ordered on 4/14 it is an April box not a gift subscription .


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so my box on my second account updated this morning there is no picture of the samples but here is what I'm getting
> 
> ...


 I guess they got the Cargo in finally!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 20, 2013)

> I guess they got the Cargo in finally!Â


 Sort of. They were promoting a blush, not a bronzer.


----------



## Ashitude (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use drops to lower the pressure in my eyes. It makes my lashes very long, but also gives me pretty dark circles. I've been using the Even Better for a while and the circles have faded, but I still need pretty heavy duty product to completely cover. I like the Laura Mercier undereye pot, with camoflauge cream and concealer, plus powder to set it.


I saw my father in law last week and was shocked at how long and thick his lashes were. I wondered to myself why I had not noticed before. I have known the man 11 years! He also takes drops to lower the pressure in his eyes.  Nice side effect.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Apr 20, 2013)

SOOOO in a moment of weakness I made a second account to get the April Birchbox, then immediately canceled it. LOL....but I got a shipping notice yesterday so I guess I didn't cancel quick enough, now since I canceled I can't see which box I got and it's very close in weight to my other box. I am going to cry if it's the same box. It weighed .5553, did anyones weigh that??


----------



## kelley (Apr 20, 2013)

i want a promo code like the dickens. i have $20 in points so im going to try to the vasanti and a few other things.  my friends judge for buying things off birchbox during class all the time.  birchboxprobz.


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 20, 2013)

Love the Vasanti scrub!! Sooo much!


----------



## kelley (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Love the Vasanti scrub!! Sooo much!


 yeah, everyone seems to rave about it!  been dying to try it!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 20, 2013)

i posted this in the coupons/shopping page but just so all your Caudalie fans know -- they're having their F&amp;F sale (20% off)


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 20, 2013)

> i posted this in the coupons/shopping page but just so all your Caudalie fans know -- they're having their F&amp;F sale (20% off)


 Now would be a good time to pick up their pricier items! Great deal, but I'm splurged out now lol.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Apr 20, 2013)

Question for the dual boxers....

I created a second account a week or so ago. Got confirmation last night that my second box had shipped. I set the profile up differently from my original account. I check this morning and low and behold --- what are the freaking odds that I get the exact same box I got on my original sub??

I know that sometimes that'll happen -- but really... my first go-round?!

Any tips on how to set up your profile to keep from getting twin boxes? Or are we learning (Rapidly) that the profiles don't really mean much? I'm probably better off just leaving it alone and crossing my fingers instead!


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To anyone who received the Youngblood mattifyer -- have any of you tried it with a tinted moisturizer?
> 
> The mattifyer was the item I coveted most this month, but I didn't receive it. I saw in someone's earlier posts on it that it's recommended to use the product with foundation, but that she sampled it with her BB cream and the results weren't that great. I used  tinted moisturizer, so I was wondering if anyone else who uses similar makeup has some additional feedback. TIA!


 I use a BB cream and honestly noticed absolutely no difference whatsoever - on completely bare skin, recently moisturized skin, under and over various BB creams.  It was a huge disappointment.  If you need a mattifying product, I'd recommend Peter Thomas Roth's Max Anti-Shine Mattifying Gel (available in the Birchbox store) or Clini-Matte (mattifies and moisturizes).  I own both of these and love them.  There's also Urban Decay's De-Slick products &amp; Murad's Oil Control Mattifier, among other products.  I've been using Tarte's Smooth Operator finishing powder, which seems to work pretty well.  I honestly couldn't recommend PTR's Max Anti-Shine Mattifying Gel and Clini-Matte highly enough.  They're my favorite mattifying products.


----------



## mks8372 (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so my box on my second account updated this morning there is no picture of the samples but here is what I'm getting
> 
> ...


 That looks like a great box, lucky you!!  I have the Cargo bronzer and like it very much...the product and the cute container  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use a BB cream and honestly noticed absolutely no difference whatsoever - on completely bare skin, recently moisturized skin, under and over various BB creams.  It was a huge disappointment.  If you need a mattifying product, I'd recommend Peter Thomas Roth's Max Anti-Shine Mattifying Gel (available in the Birchbox store) or Clini-Matte (mattifies and moisturizes).  I own both of these and love them.  There's also Urban Decay's De-Slick products &amp; Murad's Oil Control Mattifier, among other products.  I've been using Tarte's Smooth Operator finishing powder, which seems to work pretty well.  I honestly couldn't recommend PTR's Max Anti-Shine Mattifying Gel and Clini-Matte highly enough.  They're my favorite mattifying products.


 I'll check the PTR stuff out! I have the UD setting sprays. I feel like the De-Slick spray doesn't do anything for me. Too bad I got the XL bottle! I feel like it sets everything pretty well, in terms of a setting spray, but for oil control it doesn't make much of a difference. I looooove the Tarte finishing powder. With summer coming around the corner, all I want is for my make up to stay in place and to not look super shiny! Is that too much to ask for?


----------



## bonita22 (Apr 20, 2013)

> Question for the dual boxers.... I created a second account a week or so ago. Got confirmation last night that my second box had shipped. I set the profile up differently from my original account. I check this morning and low and behold --- what are the freaking odds that I get the exact same box I got on my original sub?? I know that sometimes that'll happen -- but really... my first go-round?! Any tips on how to set up your profile to keep from getting twin boxes? Or are we learning (Rapidly) that the profiles don't really mean much? I'm probably better off just leaving it alone and crossing my fingers instead! :icon_lol: Â


 I also signed up for a second box &amp; I'm getting the same box in my second account. I hope to get different boxes in may.


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll check the PTR stuff out! I have the UD setting sprays. I feel like the De-Slick spray doesn't do anything for me. Too bad I got the XL bottle! I feel like it sets everything pretty well, in terms of a setting spray, but for oil control it doesn't make much of a difference. I looooove the Tarte finishing powder. With summer coming around the corner, all I want is for my make up to stay in place and to not look super shiny! Is that too much to ask for?


 I have the small bottle of UD's De-Slick spray and a full-sized bottle of the All Nighter spray.  I wish I had gotten a full-sized bottle of De-Slick and a small bottle of All Nighter.  I prefer the way De-Slick sprays.  It seems like more comes out - I only need about 2 sprays.  It could just be the nozzle attached to that bottle though.  I don't notice any oil control, but the Tarte finishing powder does such a great job, there really isn't any oil to control.  I'm also kinda paranoid about shiny skin and do everything I can to prevent it.  On Tuesdays, Thursdays, and Saturdays, I have back-to-back classes from 9am to 3.15pm (4.30pm on Saturdays) and school bathrooms aren't the best place to touch up your makeup - I put my makeup on around 5-6am and just sort of hope for the best.  But, yeah, check out the PTR stuff.  At the end of May last year, I went to Sephora to get some help choosing a mattifying product.  The woman helping me gave me a sample of just about every mattifying skincare product in the store.  I tried each of the samples, but PTR's Clini-Matte is the only sample I actually finished.  The gel works better than the lotion, but I really wouldn't recommend it to someone with dry skin - it makes my skin super dry and flaky if I don't have my bazillion layers of moisturizer on underneath it.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the small bottle of UD's De-Slick spray and a full-sized bottle of the All Nighter spray.  I wish I had gotten a full-sized bottle of De-Slick and a small bottle of All Nighter.  I prefer the way De-Slick sprays.  It seems like more comes out - I only need about 2 sprays.  It could just be the nozzle attached to that bottle though.  I don't notice any oil control, but the Tarte finishing powder does such a great job, there really isn't any oil to control.  I'm also kinda paranoid about shiny skin and do everything I can to prevent it.  On Tuesdays, Thursdays, and Saturdays, I have back-to-back classes from 9am to 3.15pm (4.30pm on Saturdays) and school bathrooms aren't the best place to touch up your makeup - I put my makeup on around 5-6am and just sort of hope for the best.  But, yeah, check out the PTR stuff.  At the end of May last year, I went to Sephora to get some help choosing a mattifying product.  The woman helping me gave me a sample of just about every mattifying skincare product in the store.  I tried each of the samples, but PTR's Clini-Matte is the only sample I actually finished.  The gel works better than the lotion, but I really wouldn't recommend it to someone with dry skin - it makes my skin super dry and flaky if I don't have my bazillion layers of moisturizer on underneath it.


 haha! i with i had a full bottle of all nighter and a small deslick! but i use it anyway.

my class/make up schedule sounds fairly similar to yours. the only thing i ever touch up on is lipstick if i'm wearing any. other than that, i just let it be. i try not to fill my purse or backpack up with makeup stuff because i know it will just get lost in the abyss.


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha! i with i had a full bottle of all nighter and a small deslick! but i use it anyway.
> 
> my class/make up schedule sounds fairly similar to yours. the only thing i ever touch up on is lipstick if i'm wearing any. other than that, i just let it be. i try not to fill my purse or backpack up with makeup stuff because i know it will just get lost in the abyss.


 I almost bought the XL De-Slick, but I waited too long.  I'm kinda glad I didn't though.  I'm sure my current bottles will last me forever.

I keep my makeup/skincare essentials in one of my Ipsy bags (I'm currently using the March 2013 one) - it keeps everything from getting lost in the black hole that is my bag.  The only things I really reach for are my Embryolisse cream, Tarte LipSurgence Skintuitive Lip Tint, and Fresh Sugar lip balm.  I love how long the Tarte lip tint lasts.  I didn't realize it was a stain until I tried it.  I thought it would be like Clinique's Chubby Sticks.


----------



## unicorn (Apr 20, 2013)

My account just updated with my first box! Here is my April box:





Looks like I'll be getting:


Kiehl's Powerful-Strength Line-Reducing Concentrate

Atelier Orange Sanguine Cologne
Simple Revitalizing Eye Roll-On
Nexxus Youth Renewal Rejuvenating Elixir
Mirenesse Glossy Kiss

I am excited about the eye roller and the Mirenesse. I'll give the Kiehl's a try - i love their products. I just hope it wont be too much for my oily skin.

The nexxus is pretty bleh.. my hair is normal-oily and super thick, so i'm not sure why they would give me an anti-aging hair oil. The sheer amount of anti-aging stuff in this box puzzles me.. I'm 28 with oily, acne-prone skin and thick normal-oily hair. My skin and hair can't handle the heavy-duty anti-aging stuff quite yet.. looks like my mom will be getting to try a lot of this stuff, haha!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so my box on my second account updated this morning there is no picture of the samples but here is what I'm getting
> 
> ...


 I opened a second account this month and this is the one I'm getting, too! It just shipped as well. I'm excited because it's the first time I'll be getting a box with this many items! I already got the simple eye roller in my other box, but that's ok... something to trade! I was really hoping for the Youngblood, but... eh. I'm happy to be trying all these things, just the same! yay!!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My account just updated with my first box! Here is my April box:
> 
> ...


 That's an awesome box! I bet that perfume smells wonderful I'm curious to hear what you think!

About the hair stuff, if it helps, I don't really think of it as an anti aging product. It makes my hair softer, shiny, and a bit less frizzy. So, I consider that a win.

I didn't get the Mirenesse in my first box, but I traded for it, and I got the same color as you. It is AMAZING! It's a brighter red than that picture shows, but it's a pretty color and so glossy and moisturizing! I bet you'll love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 20, 2013)

I got the orange perfume in mine. It basically smells like blood oranges, very Mediterranean. Didn't last long on me though.


----------



## PR Rosebud (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just don't mix creams or balms with powder products in the same palette...it'll get powder in the balm or cream and junk it up.


 Thanks. I did not know that.


----------



## americanclassic (Apr 20, 2013)

Has anyone else ever received the wrong box? If so, what is Birchbox's policy--do they just give you like 50 BB points or say "sorry, nothing we can do?".

Funny--not only did I receive the wrong box, I partially received the wrong contents, according to the slip of paper it came with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I was really looking forward to trying the Supergoop CC cream (I'm lazy about SPF lol), but I received the Mirenesse glossy kiss in "Scarlett" instead. Which I think is a bit of an improvement from the box I was supposed to get, but I don't wear dark red lipsticks. I'll probably put it up for trade or something.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question for the dual boxers....
> 
> ...


 I have three subs, and I always get a duplicate box, but it's not always on the same two accounts.  Some month, it's subs A and B.  Some months, it's A and C.  Some months, it's B and C.  I tweak my profiles every month in the hope that something does the trick, but that has yet to happen.  My next step if May doesn't yield three different boxes:  Setting one sub up with curly hair.  Those boxes always seem to have interesting things in them, and I can save up the curly-haired things and give them to my sister-in-law.  My brother's entire family is curly, but she's got the tightest curls and the longest hair, plus she's female (the kids are both boys), so she would probably be the best person I know to give them to.  

(My own hair is weird:  When it's short, it's straight.  When it grows out, it develops waves and curly bits at the ends, but most of it is still straight.  It's kind of like a cross between Adele and Sam on _Supernatural_ with a hefty dose of Marlo Thomas circa 1969 and a dash of Lili Taylor -- since I let the last hair stylist cut some layers into it -- right now, but it's super heavy and won't hold a curl if I try to style it.  I can never figure out whether to say that my hair is wavy or straight on profiles.)


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My account just updated with my first box! Here is my April box:
> 
> ...


 The Nexxus isn't an oil, it's a creamy serum.  They only recommend using a few drops smoothed through damp hair, so it isn't enough product to weigh it down at all. Just FYI! The first ingredient is water.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone else ever received the wrong box? If so, what is Birchbox's policy--do they just give you like 50 BB points or say "sorry, nothing we can do?".
> 
> Funny--not only did I receive the wrong box, I partially received the wrong contents, according to the slip of paper it came with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I was really looking forward to trying the Supergoop CC cream (I'm lazy about SPF lol), but I received the Mirenesse glossy kiss in "Scarlett" instead. Which I think is a bit of an improvement from the box I was supposed to get, but I don't wear dark red lipsticks. I'll probably put it up for trade or something.


 It depends on who ends up answering your email and whether they have the correct box.  Sometimes they send the "correct" box, sometimes they give you 100 points, sometimes they just shrug and change the box on your account so you can review the correct items.  I would say to send an email listing what your box history says you should have received, what the card says was supposed to be in the box, and what you actually received and see what they have to say about it.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's interesting....mine is labeled 14. Perfect Kiss and it's a maroon with gold shimmer.


 That's such a pretty color.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today! Box 28
> 
> ...


 That's a great box!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My first ever birchbox shipped!
> 
> ...


 That's a pretty good first box!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so my box on my second account updated this morning there is no picture of the samples but here is what I'm getting
> 
> ...


 Wow youre getting the cargo!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 20, 2013)

I LOVE sanguini! &lt;3 That is a perfume sample I wouldn't mind getting (no thank you, Juicy)



> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the orange perfume in mine. It basically smells like blood oranges, very Mediterranean. Didn't last long on me though.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 20, 2013)

> > That's interesting....mine is labeled 14. Perfect Kiss and it's a maroon with gold shimmer.
> 
> 
> That's such a pretty color.


 That's weird because mine is labeled 14. Perfect Kiss and it's orange (but not neon) with shimmer. The closest match I own is Maybelline Color Whisper in Pin Up Peach. Other people say Perfect Kiss is a coral, and I agree it's a very orangey coral. Your swatch above looks totally different than the other swatches I've seen and it's not the same color as the Perfect Kiss I got when I swatched it myself. Could there be something wonky with the way Mirenesse labeled the samples/colors?


----------



## Shanny81 (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think the orange shade it kind of hit-or-miss for us pale girls. I've also seen pics other MUTers and my friends have shared where they look great with that shade. I'm pale and brunette and I truly look like a clown when I put it on my lips. It was nice to try (and I'm not enraged I got sent a color I don't find flattering on me -- and I'm def not going to demand BB fire anyone over it like someone on FB did!
> ...


Yes, I was trying to be optimistic because coral can look ok on me.  But the orange was just too...bright.  My husband took one look at me when we got home and said "

whoa scary lips" and refused to kiss me.  Soooo...guessing I'll be passing it on.  LOL.


----------



## quene8106 (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shanny81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, I was trying to be optimistic because coral can look ok on me.  But the orange was just too...bright.  My husband took one look at me when we got home and said "
> ...


 LOL at "scary lips"


----------



## tnorth1852 (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also signed up for a second box &amp; I'm getting the same box in my second account. I hope to get different boxes in may.


Well -- I'll cross my fingers for you, too!



I only liked two of the things I got in my first April Box. plus side -- I have duplicates of the things I like! Either way - I'm crossing my fingers for a better may!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shanny81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, I was trying to be optimistic because coral can look ok on me.  But the orange was just too...bright.  My husband took one look at me when we got home and said "
> ...


Awww, that's not nice!



Wait a sec...sounds just like my hubby! lol


----------



## MrsMeow (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Awww, that's not nice!
> ...


LOL, yeah, my husband saw my bright red Mirenesse pencil and said "Please tell me you are not going to put that on."  The last time I tried out a red lipstick, my 4 year-old was like "What's on your face?"  Thanks, family.


----------



## aricukier (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so my box on my second account updated this morning there is no picture of the samples but here is what I'm getting
> 
> ...


 This is what my picture is showing up as! I hope these really are the samples we are getting, that would be amazing.  I really signed up hoping for the eye roll on so I'm beyond excited.  I just received some cargo bronzer in medium and it looks like this one is going to be in light.  I guess it'll be my winter bronzer! My box should be here the 25th, I can't wait.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL, yeah, my husband saw my bright red Mirenesse pencil and said "Please tell me you are not going to put that on."  The last time I tried out a red lipstick, my 4 year-old was like "What's on your face?"  Thanks, family.


lol!



that's too funny!


----------



## Meggpi (Apr 22, 2013)

RE The Nexxus serum--I'm actually really surprised at how much I like it.  I'm one of those annoying 'NO SILICONE' types since I don't shampoo my hair (and have thin baby fine hair), but I've been using a little bit of the serum in just my ends.  It is really light and I swear it makes my wispy ends feel thick and shiny, not greasy. It doesn't seem to have built up in a noticeable way and I haven't done a clarifying wash yet since using it.  Not sure if I will re-buy, but worth a try for sure.


----------



## tasertag (Apr 22, 2013)

> RE The Nexxus serum--I'm actually really surprised at how much I like it. Â I'm one of those annoying 'NO SILICONE' types since I don't shampoo my hair (and have thin baby fine hair), but I've been using a little bit of the serum in just my ends. Â It is really light and I swear it makes my wispy ends feel thick and shiny, not greasy. It doesn't seem to have built up in a noticeable way and I haven't done a clarifying wash yet since using it. Â Not sure if I will re-buy, but worth a try for sure.


 I do like the nexxus serum too. It doesn't weight my hair down like some oils do. It gives my hair a nice texture and I think it smells good! I'm considering buying.


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey guys! I finally signed up for Birchbox after I ordered the Home Box for Mother's Day gifts. I was expecting a welcome box, but now the website has updated under "Box" to show one of the Women's Health boxes with some stuff that I really want. Will I really get this box or a welcome box? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hey guys! I finally signed up for Birchbox after I ordered the Home Box for Mother's Day gifts. I was expecting a welcome box, but now the website has updated under "Box" to show one of the Women's Health boxes with some stuff that I really want. Will I really get this box or a welcome box? Thanks in advance!


 You will only get a welcome box if you gift yourself a subscription.


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 22, 2013)

Sorry that I have to post this. For some strange reason, I subscribed Birchbox May 2013 MUT forum that I'm not allowed to speak or member of that forum. I PM to the administrator but is there anyone would point me to a right person? Most of you know me on this forum and Birchbox May 2013; I didn't do anything wrong. Did that forum crashed or what?


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 22, 2013)

> You will only get a welcome box if you gift yourself a subscription.


 Ah, ok! Thanks for the info. Can't wait to get my box now!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL, yeah, my husband saw my bright red Mirenesse pencil and said "Please tell me you are not going to put that on."  The last time I tried out a red lipstick, my 4 year-old was like "What's on your face?"  Thanks, family.


 Kids...When I got bangs, my 3 year old was like "why do you have weird hair?" and my husband had to leave the room because he was laughing so hard.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 22, 2013)

Also, not sure if anyone pointed this out already, but for the ladies loving the Nexxus hair elixir, it's going to be in the allure summer beauty box - I CANT WAIT FOR TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sorry that I have to post this. For some strange reason, I subscribed Birchbox May 2013 MUT forum that I'm not allowed to speak or member of that forum. I PM to the administrator but is there anyone would point me to a right person? Most of you know me on this forum and Birchbox May 2013; I didn't do anything wrong. Did that forum crashed or what?


 Not just you, looks like the thread was deleted, but I'm not sure why. I'll consult with zadi and other mods to see whats up.


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 22, 2013)

> Not just you, looks like the thread was deleted, but I'm not sure why. I'll consult with zadi and other mods to see whats up.Â


 Thanks for checking.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 22, 2013)

I've restored the thread. There was an issue with the link in the OP's (May) thread which as a result, due to a variety of factors, caused the whole thread to be removed. I need to go over the permissions for my moderators in the Social Groups since they may not have full access to edit posts thus are forced to "delete" posts (and nothing is ever really deleted just hidden).


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 22, 2013)

Ww



> I've restored the thread. There was an issue with the link in the OP's (May) thread which as a result, due to a variety of factors, caused the whole thread to be removed. I need to go over the permissions for my moderators in the Social Groups since they may not have full access to edit posts thus are forced to "delete" posts (and nothing is ever really deleted just hidden).


 Weird. Ok so what's next? Do I go back and re subscribe or wait for someone else to start the thread?


----------



## JimmyJazz (Apr 22, 2013)

I am still not seeing the may thread...?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 22, 2013)

hm should be there now, here is the link: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134552/birchbox-woman-may-2013


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 22, 2013)

it might just be taking a moment for the site to "catch up" with the undeleting. the link definitely shows that it's not deleted anymore.


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've restored the thread. There was an issue with the link in the OP's (May) thread which as a result, due to a variety of factors, caused the whole thread to be removed. I need to go over the permissions for my moderators in the Social Groups since they may not have full access to edit posts thus are forced to "delete" posts (and nothing is ever really deleted just hidden).


 Thanks for taking care of that!


----------



## americanclassic (Apr 22, 2013)

ughh she just changed the box  on my account--but she clearly didn't read my email, as I specifically noted that I still received one item different from the card that came with the box. wish they were consistent with these things! oh well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It depends on who ends up answering your email and whether they have the correct box.  Sometimes they send the "correct" box, sometimes they give you 100 points, sometimes they just shrug and change the box on your account so you can review the correct items.  I would say to send an email listing what your box history says you should have received, what the card says was supposed to be in the box, and what you actually received and see what they have to say about it.


----------



## Shanny81 (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Awww, that's not nice!
> ...


Don't worry - I got him back by tackling him and kissing him all over his face so he had orange lipstick marks everywhere.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shanny81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Don't worry - I got him back by tackling him and kissing him all over his face so he had orange lipstick marks everywhere.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


niiiiice


----------



## americanclassic (Apr 22, 2013)

thankfully it doesn't appear to be an actual oil. but I agree, I hate hair oils! based on my profile, why would a straight-haired girl who only wants volume, need a hair oil to smooth/weigh down hair? from birchbox alone I've gotten 5 different types of hair oils, from Shu Uemura to Kerastase to Olie to Caudalie to Macadamia Oil. I mean I literally get them every other month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

anti-aging stuff was the main reason I quit Sample Society--I gave it a few months, and like half the products in each box were anti-aging (not to mention, all the Oscar de la Renta grandma perfumes). not sure what it's like now, but I don't think I'll miss it lol.



> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The nexxus is pretty bleh.. my hair is normal-oily and super thick, so i'm not sure why they would give me an anti-aging hair oil. The sheer amount of anti-aging stuff in this box puzzles me.. I'm 28 with oily, acne-prone skin and thick normal-oily hair. My skin and hair can't handle the heavy-duty anti-aging stuff quite yet.. looks like my mom will be getting to try a lot of this stuff, haha!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 22, 2013)

The macadamia oil makes my hair go *floof*, but in a good way! I flip over my towel-dried hair and work it in from mid-length to the ends from the underside, and then I let the whole mess airdry for a few hours before I brush it out.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Apr 22, 2013)

I absolutely LOVE the Macademia oil. It smells so great too. I usually put it in my hair at night, have yet to try it as a daytime oil...hmm maybe I'll give it a shot tomorrow!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shanny81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Don't worry - I got him back by tackling him and kissing him all over his face so he had orange lipstick marks everywhere.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TXSlainte (Apr 22, 2013)

I just bought the Nexxus serum at target. My hair is pretty long, very dry,and since I'm ancient, I guess it is as well. I only got a couple of uses from the serum, but it's super light, and really did well in protecting my hair against the humidity. I normally straighten my hair, but I did not today, and my hair held up.


----------



## SJG1211 (Apr 23, 2013)

so i finally tried out my Mirenesse- i got Cheeky Kiss. Its so pretty. first let me apologize for the weir expression on my face but i am terrible at selfies. Also, i regret the duck face!!! But this was a good shot of the lipstick!! i really like the smoothness, but honestly it didnt last that long on me. for my lips at least its much more of a lipstick than a lip stain!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SJG1211* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so i finally tried out my Mirenesse- i got Cheeky Kiss. Its so pretty. first let me apologize for the weir expression on my face but i am terrible at selfies. Also, i regret the duck face!!! But this was a good shot of the lipstick!! i really like the smoothness, but honestly it didnt last that long on me. for my lips at least its much more of a lipstick than a lip stain!


 Looks great on you!


----------



## SJG1211 (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks great on you!


 Thanks!!


----------



## thebirdsflyout (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thebirdsflyout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box yesterday, and I was missing two products and another was completely empty!
> 
> ...


So I received an identical replacement box (still the dreaded box #13) with similar issues as before.  Still no cucumber wipes, and another totally empty Caudalie Eye Rescue.  I contacted BB support this afternoon, and I ended up getting a 100 point credit to my account as well as a free May box for the trouble.  I'm so impressed with the response from the BB reps, they were lovely and compensated me very fairly.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SJG1211* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so i finally tried out my Mirenesse- i got Cheeky Kiss. Its so pretty. first let me apologize for the weir expression on my face but i am terrible at selfies. Also, i regret the duck face!!! But this was a good shot of the lipstick!! i really like the smoothness, but honestly it didnt last that long on me. for my lips at least its much more of a lipstick than a lip stain!


 That looks awesome on u ^^


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Apr 23, 2013)

I just tried the Ruby Wink nail polish in peony last night and my feelings are mixed... the color is nothing like it looks in the website (bright peach instead of nude pink indoors, and dark pink instead of crimson red outdoors), but I still like it! However, it was thick making it hard to apply, and when I finally finished it looked sheer and streaky (even after 2 layers). I also added a layer of top coat and waited patiently for one hour before I went to bed, slept in the most careful position so that I wouldn't ruin my freshly painted nails, and still my nails were all hazy, embossed and full of dents (if it makes any sense) when I woke up this morning, like they never dried! Has anyone else ever had this issue? Next time I will try lighter coats of the polish followed by 2 coats of the top coat to see if it makes any difference.

Anyway, here are a few pics of my nails indoors and outdoors. The top coat and the glittery top coat (on my accent nail) didn't affect the color changing.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 23, 2013)

I got my second box today:

Cargo Hybrid Touch-up Powder

Caudalie Divine Oil

Elizabeth Arden Visible Difference Optimizing Skin Serum

Number 4 Thermal Spray

Simple Revitilizing Eye Roller

Mighty Life Tea (3 pouches)

The Cargo alone makes this box awesome. I was expecting a sample of it, not a FULL-SIZED product! So excited! It's half mattifying powder (yay!) and half bronzer. The packaging is great, has a mirror, and hidden compartment with a brush. I've used Cargo products before, and this packaging seems a bit cheap and plasticky, but other than that, I love it!

The EA samples are a bit lame. Four tiny packets of the serum. Meh. Everything else makes up for it, though! I didn't really want the Caudalie, and was glad that I didn't get it in my other box. But, when I heard everyone raving about it so much, now I'm glad I get to try it. 

This is my first box with six items, woot! And I got it two days earlier than the projected delivery date, which is always awesome. The tracking hasn't updated for two days, so I had no idea where it was!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautynewbie (Apr 23, 2013)

Gifted myself a 3rd subscription (don't judge lol) and got my welcome box today! It had the Mary Lou, caudalie oil, nexxus, whish shaving cream and simple eye roller. Not bad except for that horrible saving cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MrsMeow (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Gifted myself a 3rd subscription (don't judge lol) and got my welcome box today! It had the Mary Lou, caudalie oil, nexxus, whish shaving cream and simple eye roller. Not bad except for that horrible saving cream


I am insanely jealous of that welcome box!!  Lucky you!!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Apr 23, 2013)

That box is amazing! I'm jealous..



> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my second box today:
> 
> ...


----------



## Rachael1 (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my second box today:
> 
> ...


 I got the same box today (also two days early)!!!!


----------



## unicorn (Apr 23, 2013)

My first box arrived on Monday! I _believe_ this is box #2, not totally positive though.





I had already peeked on the site as to what I was getting, but I'll repeat anyways:


Atelier Cologne Orange Sanguine Cologne Absolue -- This is just okay.. I'm not really a big fan of perfume samples and this has a really strong chemical smell to me. It also wears off REALLY quickly and I hate tiny glass perfume sample vials that don't have spray tops.. you always end up applying way too much.
Kiehl's Powerful-Strength Line-Reducing Concentrate -- I love Kiehl's so I was excited about this.. but in practice I'm not really impressed. Its mostly silicone, not really a vitamin C concentrate or treatment. It blurs fine lines/large pores, but its just a temporary thing - the silicone is doing all the work, and it washes off. Its more of a primer than a treatment. I also thought it was really dry and gritty feeling.
Nexxus Youth Renewal Rejuvenating Elixir -- I was REALLY pleasantly surprised by this! It is friggin AWESOME - so awesome I'm getting a full size ASAP. It makes my hair so soft, bouncy, volumized and glossy and fights all the frizzies on my ends. I never would have tried this otherwise since it labels itself as an "anti-aging" hair product and I originally thought it was another hair oil, but its awesome and definitely replacing my moroccan oil. Only gripe is that the sample size is teeny tiny and the dropper bottle is really annoying to use since it gets mostly air in it rather than product.
Mirenesse Glossy Kiss in Flirty Kiss -- I LOVEEEE this color! Its such a gorgeous fuschia-tinged red, super glossy and super moisturizing. I mixed it with some lip balm and it was gorgeous sheered out too. Its also really lovely as a bright pink-toned cheek stain - it looks nice on my super pale skin.
Simple Revitalizing Eye Roller -- Pretty sure the product itself doesnt actually do much.. its all the roller ball that makes this so awesome. But whatever - its a full size and its super refreshing for my ridiculously tired, puffy eyes during the last few weeks of the semester. And its really generously sized!

All in all, I think I did pretty well with my first box!


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My first box arrived on Monday! I _believe_ this is box #2, not totally positive though.
> 
> ...


 Great box!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *unicorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My first box arrived on Monday! I _believe_ this is box #2, not totally positive though.
> 
> ...


 Starlet isn't the gloss name I don't think...rotate the barrel and look for a number followed by a name maybe ending in 'kiss'...like quick kiss, cheeky kiss, flirty kiss...


----------



## tasertag (Apr 23, 2013)

I like how you added the glitter and it still can change colors. It's a shame that you had all sorts of problems with the polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Looks good in the photo tho.



> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just tried the Ruby Wink nail polish in peony last night and my feelings are mixed... the color is nothing like it looks in the website (bright peach instead of nude pink indoors, and dark pink instead of crimson red outdoors), but I still like it! However, it was thick making it hard to apply, and when I finally finished it looked sheer and streaky (even after 2 layers). I also added a layer of top coat and waited patiently for one hour before I went to bed, slept in the most careful position so that I wouldn't ruin my freshly painted nails, and still my nails were all hazy, embossed and full of dents (if it makes any sense) when I woke up this morning, like they never dried! Has anyone else ever had this issue? Next time I will try lighter coats of the polish followed by 2 coats of the top coat to see if it makes any difference.
> 
> Anyway, here are a few pics of my nails indoors and outdoors. The top coat and the glittery top coat (on my accent nail) didn't affect the color changing.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rachael1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the same box today (also two days early)!!!!


 Did you also get the EA serum? On my profile it said I was supposed to get an exfoliating cleanser, which I was excited to try. But all the packets were just serums.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 23, 2013)

> I just tried the Ruby Wink nail polish in peony last night and my feelings are mixed... the color is nothing like it looks in the website (bright peach instead of nude pink indoors, and dark pink instead of crimson red outdoors), but I still like it! However, it was thick making it hard to apply, and when I finally finished it looked sheer and streaky (even after 2 layers). I also added a layer of top coat and waited patiently for one hour before I went to bed, slept in the most careful position so that I wouldn't ruin my freshly painted nails, and still my nails were all hazy, embossed and full of dents (if it makes any sense) when I woke up this morning, like they never dried! Has anyone else ever had this issue? Next time I will try lighter coats of the polish followed by 2 coats of the top coat to see if it makes any difference. Anyway, here are a few pics of my nails indoors and outdoors. The top coat and the glittery top coat (on my accent nail) didn't affect the color changing.


 Try the Sally Hansen Insta-Dri top coat. It literally dries your nails in like 30 seconds. I love it. I always had issues with my nails drying. I feel like it didn't matter how long I waited before going to bed, they would always get messed up. Don't need to worry about that anymore


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 23, 2013)

Got my box swap today, and despite my allergies being nearly debilitating today, so I went sans makeup, I just had to put on the Glossy Kiss! I think red's really need a full face of makeup to look right, but the color is so so pretty! Surprisingly its pretty true/neutral, I am excited to work this into my routine after giving it a proper wear/feathering test.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 24, 2013)

CUUUUUTE!!!!!

your eyes are like wtfbbq pretty. 



> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box swap today, and despite my allergies being nearly debilitating today, so I went sans makeup, I just had to put on the Glossy Kiss! I think red's really need a full face of makeup to look right, but the color is so so pretty! Surprisingly its pretty true/neutral, I am excited to work this into my routine after giving it a proper wear/feathering test.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box swap today, and despite my allergies being nearly debilitating today, so I went sans makeup, I just had to put on the Glossy Kiss! I think red's really need a full face of makeup to look right, but the color is so so pretty! Surprisingly its pretty true/neutral, I am excited to work this into my routine after giving it a proper wear/feathering test.


 The color looks great on you!  You should always make that face when you wear the lipstick, it's uber cute!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box swap today, and despite my allergies being nearly debilitating today, so I went sans makeup, I just had to put on the Glossy Kiss! I think red's really need a full face of makeup to look right, but the color is so so pretty! Surprisingly its pretty true/neutral, I am excited to work this into my routine after giving it a proper wear/feathering test.


 You have the cutest face ever! I love the curve of your lips, so heartsy! and it seriously looks like you have mascara on!

That color is really pretty on you, especially against your blonde hair


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box swap today, and despite my allergies being nearly debilitating today, so I went sans makeup, I just had to put on the Glossy Kiss! I think red's really need a full face of makeup to look right, but the color is so so pretty! Surprisingly its pretty true/neutral, I am excited to work this into my routine after giving it a proper wear/feathering test.


 Also, what camera are you using?


----------



## unicorn (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Starlet isn't the gloss name I don't think...rotate the barrel and look for a number followed by a name maybe ending in 'kiss'...like quick kiss, cheeky kiss, flirty kiss...


Oh, you're right.. man that is confusing. The card that came with it says "Glossy Kiss" "Starlet", but the actual pencil says "Flirty Kiss".


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You have the cutest face ever! I love the curve of your lips, so heartsy! and it seriously looks like you have mascara on!
> 
> That color is really pretty on you, especially against your blonde hair


 very observant, that should have said sans face makeup (because allergies make my face mad itchy, I actually do wear mascara with allergy flare ups because its the only way I have managed to get myself to STOP RUBBING MY EYES ARRRRGHHH. 

I was thinking it was a nice red for blondes, when I usually picture a red lip its on fair skin with dark hair, its just so classic!



> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The color looks great on you!  You should always make that face when you wear the lipstick, it's uber cute!!
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 24, 2013)

> very observant, that should have said sans face makeup (because allergies make my face mad itchy, I actually do wear mascara with allergy flare ups because its the only way I have managed to get myself to STOP RUBBING MY EYES ARRRRGHHH.Â  I was thinking it was a nice red for blondes, when I usually picture a red lip its on fair skin with dark hair, its just so classic!


 Lol nice! A girls gotta have her mascara! I was so jelly cause I thought your lashes were naturally long and fabulous without mascara! Mine are just evil lol


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol nice! A girls gotta have her mascara! I was so jelly cause I thought your lashes were naturally long and fabulous without mascara! Mine are just evil lol


 ahahha I cant help but picture your lashes evilly rubbing their little lash hands together and plotting how to make your life difficult XD


----------



## JC327 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just tried the Ruby Wink nail polish in peony last night and my feelings are mixed... the color is nothing like it looks in the website (bright peach instead of nude pink indoors, and dark pink instead of crimson red outdoors), but I still like it! However, it was thick making it hard to apply, and when I finally finished it looked sheer and streaky (even after 2 layers). I also added a layer of top coat and waited patiently for one hour before I went to bed, slept in the most careful position so that I wouldn't ruin my freshly painted nails, and still my nails were all hazy, embossed and full of dents (if it makes any sense) when I woke up this morning, like they never dried! Has anyone else ever had this issue? Next time I will try lighter coats of the polish followed by 2 coats of the top coat to see if it makes any difference.
> 
> Anyway, here are a few pics of my nails indoors and outdoors. The top coat and the glittery top coat (on my accent nail) didn't affect the color changing.


 Looks so pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Gifted myself a 3rd subscription (don't judge lol) and got my welcome box today! It had the Mary Lou, caudalie oil, nexxus, whish shaving cream and simple eye roller. Not bad except for that horrible saving cream


 That's  a great welcome box.


----------



## ddave (Apr 24, 2013)

In case anyone is wondering about the Youngblood Mattifier I got it in my box this month and I LOVE it!

It works way better than any primer/mattifier I have used before, it makes my pores look invisible (which is no easy task) and keeps my skin looking "dewy" but not oily like it usually does. Also, it doesn't ball up when I try to put my makeup on and when I wash it off at the end of the day my skin feels really soft. Will definitely be buying this as soon as I run out


----------



## JC327 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Try the Sally Hansen Insta-Dri top coat. It literally dries your nails in like 30 seconds. I love it. I always had issues with my nails drying. I feel like it didn't matter how long I waited before going to bed, they would always get messed up. Don't need to worry about that anymore


 That's my HG top coat my manis last a week+ with that top coat.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box swap today, and despite my allergies being nearly debilitating today, so I went sans makeup, I just had to put on the Glossy Kiss! I think red's really need a full face of makeup to look right, but the color is so so pretty! Surprisingly its pretty true/neutral, I am excited to work this into my routine after giving it a proper wear/feathering test.


 That color looks great on you.


----------



## Rachael1 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you also get the EA serum? On my profile it said I was supposed to get an exfoliating cleanser, which I was excited to try. But all the packets were just serums.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yeah...I got serum packets  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  The box is great but I too was REALLY excited to try the cleanser.  I'm not sure how we review a product we didn't receive...........


----------



## l0ser_dust (Apr 24, 2013)

Sorry if this has been answered, but I don't want to go through 90 pages! Anyone figure out yet what number Women's Health wants for a refund? I already subscribe to them and recently paid for my re-subscription, so the 9.99 right now is essentially the same as being gifted the magazine subscription.


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Apr 24, 2013)

Can someone point me in the direction of the swap forum for birch box?


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sorry if this has been answered, but I don't want to go through 90 pages! Anyone figure out yet what number Women's Health wants for a refund? I already subscribe to them and recently paid for my re-subscription, so the 9.99 right now is essentially the same as being gifted the magazine subscription.


 They want you to put your order history number on the mail in form somewhere (found under purchase history).


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *drugsNmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can someone point me in the direction of the swap forum for birch box?


 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131814/mut-traders-list-your-swaps


----------



## l0ser_dust (Apr 24, 2013)

> They want you to put your order history number on the mail in form somewhere (found under purchase history).


 Ahh okay. Thank you.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like how you added the glitter and it still can change colors. It's a shame that you had all sorts of problems with the polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Looks good in the photo tho.


 Thank you, yeah it's hard to see all the dents in the pictures!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> On the plush side it looks completely chip-free 2 days later (which I didn't expect because poppy started chipping after just 1 day) and I do like the color, so I'll try to make this work!



> Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Try the Sally Hansen Insta-Dri top coat. It literally dries your nails in like 30 seconds. I love it. I always had issues with my nails drying. I feel like it didn't matter how long I waited before going to bed, they would always get messed up. Don't need to worry about that anymore


 Thanks for the suggestion... I also have an Essie top coat that I got from a trade so I will see how that one works first and if I have no luck I will definitely give the Sally Hansen a try! I seriously hate it when my nails take forever to dry (because who has the free time to just sit for hours after painting their nails?)... this is the reason why I rarely paint my nails any more.. way too busy for that!



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks so pretty!


Thanks!


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box swap today, and despite my allergies being nearly debilitating today, so I went sans makeup, I just had to put on the Glossy Kiss! I think red's really need a full face of makeup to look right, but the color is so so pretty! Surprisingly its pretty true/neutral, I am excited to work this into my routine after giving it a proper wear/feathering test.


 I love this color and it looks perfect with your blonde hair and blue eyes!


----------



## Moonittude (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box swap today, and despite my allergies being nearly debilitating today, so I went sans makeup, I just had to put on the Glossy Kiss! I think red's really need a full face of makeup to look right, but the color is so so pretty! Surprisingly its pretty true/neutral, I am excited to work this into my routine after giving it a proper wear/feathering test.


Let me just say, you have great lips. And you totally pull off the red lips with no other makeup. I wish I looked that good sans makeup! man, I want that color, now. I really hope they sample it again.


----------



## SJG1211 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That looks awesome on u ^^


 Thank you thank you!!!!


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 24, 2013)

!=



Just sayin...

That's Groupie... That's such a hot hot hot pink!


----------



## page5 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Try the Sally Hansen Insta-Dri top coat. It literally dries your nails in like 30 seconds. I love it. I always had issues with my nails drying. I feel like it didn't matter how long I waited before going to bed, they would always get messed up. Don't need to worry about that anymore


 I've had good luck with the Sally Hansen Insta-Dri top coat too.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I love that pink!


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love that pink!


 

It is a nice hot pink.. it is also my third! Haha I think they should use our swatches as their actual product pictures so that people have a real idea of the color they are getting!


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 24, 2013)

Did anyone figure out how to send back the Womens Health Card for a refund? 

I haven't kept up with the thread this month so if anyone knows that would be awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## l0ser_dust (Apr 24, 2013)

^^^ I just asked the same thing a few posts up.



> They want you to put your order history number on the mail in form somewhere (found under purchase history).


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ^^^ I just asked the same thing a few posts up.


 Thank you!!!


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 24, 2013)

Just got my first boxes! Long story short, I ended up with 2 subscriptions. 1 gifted to myself and 1 regular sub.

Regular box: (I took out the magazine card)





Welcome box:





I'm pretty happy! I can't wait to try out the Joie perfume.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sooooo pretty!!






 




 




 

For all the two-tone nailies, what's your longest period before the polish starts to look like you need to take it off?  I currently can do the Nailtini or Julep for 5 days before it starts to look 'unpolished.'


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sooooo pretty!!
> ...


----------



## bonita22 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Just got my first boxes! Long story short, I ended up with 2 subscriptions. 1 gifted to myself and 1 regular sub. Regular box: (I took out the magazine card)
> 
> Welcome box:
> 
> I'm pretty happy! I can't wait to try out the Joie perfume.


 You got two great boxes!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my first boxes! Long story short, I ended up with 2 subscriptions. 1 gifted to myself and 1 regular sub.
> 
> ...


Those are fantastic boxes!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my first boxes! Long story short, I ended up with 2 subscriptions. 1 gifted to myself and 1 regular sub.
> 
> ...


 Great boxes!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 25, 2013)

I got the Salma Hayek email!!!! wooooooot! After hearing some very bad news yesterday about my dad and our house, it kinda turned my mood around, even if temporarily. My birthday is in mid May, so this might be a nice birthday surprise!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the Salma Hayek email!!!! wooooooot! After hearing some very bad news yesterday about my dad and our house, it kinda turned my mood around, even if temporarily. My birthday is in mid May, so this might be a nice birthday surprise!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


What is the Salma Hayek email?? (she is my girl crush...if I was into the ladies, that is.)


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## jbird1175 (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can read about it in the May thread!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Lots of info there.


 I should have known there was a May thread up already! Thanks!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can read about it in the May thread!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Lots of info there.


 I couldn't remember where people were posting about it, I thought it was here. d'oh!


----------



## aricukier (Apr 25, 2013)

For those of you who got the cargo, I need help on how to use it.  It looks to be bronzer and powder, but there's a brush.  I normally just use bronzer to contour and my pressed powder with a round sponge.  So any tips and tricks on the cargo would help tons! Thanks


----------



## Melsy17 (Apr 26, 2013)

I received my box around the 9th this month. I came home from work today to find another box! I only have one subscription, so I'm kinda confused about this. I was having a crappy day so it definitely turned my mood around (thanks birchbox). Has this happened to anyone else here before?


----------



## nikkimouse (Apr 27, 2013)

any one else having trouble leaving a review for the n4 styling spray?


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> any one else having trouble leaving a review for the n4 styling spray?


 Yup, I get an error page every time. :/


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 27, 2013)

April was my 13th month. I got the keychain thing today. Maybe one of my Tarte lip gloss mini will fit in there, or my Jouer mini but nothing else will. I knew there was a reason I needed the set of 15 Tarte mini glosses at Christmas.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> April was my 13th month. I got the keychain thing today. Maybe one of my Tarte lip gloss mini will fit in there, or my Jouer mini but nothing else will. I knew there was a reason I needed the set of 15 Tarte mini glosses at Christmas.


 So nice when the universe works out that way.  Santa just _knew _


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 27, 2013)

> > April was my 13th month. I got the keychain thing today. Maybe one of my Tarte lip gloss mini will fit in there, or my Jouer mini but nothing else will. I knew there was a reason I needed the set of 15 Tarte mini glosses at Christmas.
> 
> 
> So nice when the universe works out that way. Â Santa just _knewÂ _


Lol. Yay, Santa.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> April was my 13th month. I got the keychain thing today. Maybe one of my Tarte lip gloss mini will fit in there, or my Jouer mini but nothing else will. I knew there was a reason I needed the set of 15 Tarte mini glosses at Christmas.


 I got it today, too! I find that a normal lip balm fits in there nicely...


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 28, 2013)

It's also not a bad idea to keep a $20 bill in the keychain instead of a lip gloss. Next time I go to the bank I may do this.


----------



## greenflipflops (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey everyone! For those of you who received a sample of the Lierac Paris Concentre Mesolift Toning Radiance Serum (why is the name so ridiculously long?) and really liked it, I found an amazing deal on it! I think $60 is a hefty price to pay for only 1.1 fl oz, but Dermstore has it for 50% off! It's only $30! I've bought from Dermstore in the past and they always have good customer service and fast shipping. Plus, there's a free mystery gift promotion going on.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  and there's a coupon code on retailmenot for 15% off your purchase. I'm considering buying more than 1 bottle, heehee, who knows when the price will go back up.

(I sound like a Dermstore marketer in this post!)

Actually, looking at the Lierac page on Dermstore, it seems all the Lierac items are 50% off right now. o__O Are they having a big promotion?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 29, 2013)

Yesterday I got the Mirenesse Glossy Kiss in 7. Quick Kiss that I traded for. Man, is it orange. I love it. I got 14. Perfect Kiss in my Birchbox and to me it looks orange, too, but much more subdued, like and orange coral instead of a pink coral, if that makes sense. I don't know which one I like better.


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hey, I wanted to show this. I received Kiehl's Powerful Line Concentrating sample. It's a very good sample size and it's been three weeks. I only applied once a day in the evening. I've read some reviews about this as to what I expected that it is just fillers but it DOES NOT help with lines/pores. In fact, it has so much silicones that totally filled up my large pores and caused many blackheads. I recently discovered the larges of pores on the way home in a car. I looked at my chin closely in the mirror in the car where a sunlight shined directly onto my make up free face. To my horror, this is the worst product (I do not want to complain or anything like that) I just knew that it has loaded of siliciones but no IDEA that it would do my pores so bad. Next step, I have to do is exfloiate it away and use the Behonite (spell?) clay for the next few days. I do have dry skin so gotta be careful with that. I'm going back to Lancome Visonnaire which is a phenomenal product and it does REDUCES pore sizes.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 29, 2013)

I recently found out that silicones, especially dimethicone, are major triggers for my breakouts. I've been trying to cut them out of my haircare and skincare routine. As soon as I saw the ingredients on the Kiehl's, I put it up for trade. Sorry it clogged your pores. I hate when that happens. I use the Vasanti Brighten Up exfoliator stuff. I love how it unclogs my pores and makes my skin look better without drying out my face.



> Hey, I wanted to show this. I received Kiehl's Powerful Line Concentrating sample. It's a very good sample size and it's been three weeks. I only applied once a day in the evening. I've read some reviews about this as to what I expected that it is just fillers but it DOES NOT help with lines/pores. In fact, it has so much silicones that totally filled up my large pores and caused many blackheads. I recently discovered the larges of pores on the way home in a car. I looked at my chin closely in the mirror in the car where a sunlight shined directly onto my make up free face. To my horror, this is the worst product (I do not want to complain or anything like that) I just knew that it has loaded of siliciones but no IDEA that it would do my pores so bad. Next step, I have to do is exfloiate it away and use the Behonite (spell?) clay for the next few days. I do have dry skin so gotta be careful with that. I'm going back to Lancome Visonnaire which is a phenomenal product and it does REDUCES pore sizes.


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 29, 2013)

> I recently found out that silicones, especially dimethicone, are major triggers for my breakouts. I've been trying to cut them out of my haircare and skincare routine. As soon as I saw the ingredients on the Kiehl's, I put it up for trade. Sorry it clogged your pores. I hate when that happens. I use the Vasanti Brighten Up exfoliator stuff. I love how it unclogs my pores and makes my skin look better without drying out my face.


 I also got Vasanti as well! Love it! It does work!


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 29, 2013)

> Hey, I wanted to show this. I received Kiehl's Powerful Line Concentrating sample. It's a very good sample size and it's been three weeks. I only applied once a day in the evening. I've read some reviews about this as to what I expected that it is just fillers but it DOES NOT help with lines/pores. In fact, it has so much silicones that totally filled up my large pores and caused many blackheads. I recently discovered the larges of pores on the way home in a car. I looked at my chin closely in the mirror in the car where a sunlight shined directly onto my make up free face. To my horror, this is the worst product (I do not want to complain or anything like that) I just knew that it has loaded of siliciones but no IDEA that it would do my pores so bad. Next step, I have to do is exfloiate it away and use the Behonite (spell?) clay for the next few days. I do have dry skin so gotta be careful with that. I'm going back to Lancome Visonnaire which is a phenomenal product and it does REDUCES pore sizes.





> I recently found out that silicones, especially dimethicone, are major triggers for my breakouts. I've been trying to cut them out of my haircare and skincare routine. As soon as I saw the ingredients on the Kiehl's, I put it up for trade. Sorry it clogged your pores. I hate when that happens. I use the Vasanti Brighten Up exfoliator stuff. I love how it unclogs my pores and makes my skin look better without drying out my face.
> 
> 
> > Hey, I wanted to show this. I received Kiehl's Powerful Line Concentrating sample. It's a very good sample size and it's been three weeks. I only applied once a day in the evening. I've read some reviews about this as to what I expected that it is just fillers but it DOES NOT help with lines/pores. In fact, it has so much silicones that totally filled up my large pores and caused many blackheads. I recently discovered the larges of pores on the way home in a car. I looked at my chin closely in the mirror in the car where a sunlight shined directly onto my make up free face. To my horror, this is the worst product (I do not want to complain or anything like that) I just knew that it has loaded of siliciones but no IDEA that it would do my pores so bad. Next step, I have to do is exfloiate it away and use the Behonite (spell?) clay for the next few days. I do have dry skin so gotta be careful with that. I'm going back to Lancome Visonnaire which is a phenomenal product and it does REDUCES pore sizes.


 Oh, dear! I wonder if that's why I've been getting blackheads lately. I might have to try LancÃ´me Visionnaire. What is Behonite clay?


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 29, 2013)

> Oh, dear! I wonder if that's why I've been getting blackheads lately. I might have to try LancÃ´me Visionnaire. What is Behonite clay?


 BENTONITE CLAY (Sorry for captialized) I had to look it up. It's basic clay you could get from whole foods or drugs store with basic ingredient. You mix it up with apple cider vinegar and apply on your face AFTER you exfoliate it. I have dry/sensitive skin so I only can leave it on for 5 mins. It does leave redness to the skin but you apply serum like Lancome Visionnaire at night time only to allow it to close pores or other any serums overnight. It may take a week at least.


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 29, 2013)

I got this in a trade because I really wanted to try a Kiehl's product. I had heard such great things about it. I was so disappointed in it. I did use it all, but I hated how heavy it felt on my face.



> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unicorn (Apr 30, 2013)

I got the Kiehl's concentrate in my box too. I expected a serum.. but nope, its ridiculously heavy. Its more of a primer than anything in that the silicone temporarily fills in pores and wrinkles. It won't do squat in the long term. It also felt REALLY drying and almost gritty.

As soon as I saw the dimethicone, it went straight into the swap box for me. That stuff breaks me out in the most HORRIFIC cystic acne. It's basically Smashbox primer with some added vitamin C. Can't use the Smashbox primer either, it wrecks my skin.

I'll stick with Paula's Choice serums and laura gellar spackle.


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 30, 2013)

> > Oh, dear! I wonder if that's why I've been getting blackheads lately. I might have to try LancÃ´me Visionnaire. What is Behonite clay?
> 
> 
> BENTONITE CLAY (Sorry for captialized) I had to look it up. It's basic clay you could get from whole foods or drugs store with basic ingredient. You mix it up with apple cider vinegar and apply on your face AFTER you exfoliate it. I have dry/sensitive skin so I only can leave it on for 5 mins. It does leave redness to the skin but you apply serum like Lancome Visionnaire at night time only to allow it to close pores or other any serums overnight. It may take a week at least.


 Eek! That doesn't sound like a very pleasant experience. I don't know if I'd be brave enough to try that.


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Eek! That doesn't sound like a very pleasant experience. I don't know if I'd be brave enough to try that.


 Well, actually, I was surprised that it did not leave redness on my skin at all considering that I left it on longer than 5 mins until the clay dried it up. I felt tingling and tightness having blackheads being removed. Viola! It's alot better now but I will repeat the treatment again tomorrow night (depends on how it had gotten better) I expect its gonna take me a week to get it all removed. Try it, you'll be surprised.


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 30, 2013)

> I got the Kiehl's concentrate in my box too. I expected a serum.. but nope, its ridiculously heavy. Its more of a primer than anything in that the silicone temporarily fills in pores and wrinkles. It won't do squat in the long term. It also felt REALLY drying and almost gritty. As soon as I saw the dimethicone, it went straight into the swap box for me. That stuff breaks me out in the most HORRIFIC cystic acne. It's basically Smashbox primer with some added vitamin C. Can't use the Smashbox primer either, it wrecks my skin. I'll stick with Paula's Choice serums and laura gellar spackle.


 You're a smart cookie; now that I know!


----------



## basementsong (Apr 30, 2013)

Anyone have a guess as to when new Plus 2 Packs will be added? Looked earlier today and they're all out.


----------



## lexxies22 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone have a guess as to when new Plus 2 Packs will be added? Looked earlier today and they're all out.


 They are always out everytime I try to order lolol I guess once it's back up, I always have no money! LOLOL It's one of those things *sigh*


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 30, 2013)

> Anyone have a guess as to when new Plus 2 Packs will be added? Looked earlier today and they're all out.


 I was hoping they would restock yesterday, I had a 25% off code for my 25th month lol I used that and $10 points to get a benefit facial lotion for $11  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it hurt my heart to not have the sample pack there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## klg534 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was hoping they would restock yesterday, I had a 25% off code for my 25th month lol I used that and $10 points to get a benefit facial lotion for $11
> 
> ...


 Did you already place an order? Email them telling them you placed an order and sample packs were out. I ordered the birchbox home on Tax day because of the 15% off code, and they had no you pick two packs. I had signed up to have them email me when they (the you pick two packs) came back in stock and when I got the email saying they were back in stock (like a day later) I replied to it asking if they hadn't shipped my order yet could I still get a you pick two. They replied and told me that I had qualified and they would see what they could do, my order had shipped but they sent me a you pick two pack and mailed it separately. I was SUPER impressed. I didn't really think i would get it, but figured it could not hurt to ask since I thought my box was just sitting in a birchbox warehouse anyway.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 30, 2013)

I got my 13 month e-mail today with the code for 25% off. I only have 161 Birchbox points after I review my April box. I don't know what to buy. I tried to shove a Maybelline Baby Lips in the keychain thing. It's a no go. I have about 100 lip glosses, lip butters, everything for lips except a regular chapstick. So the only thing I own that fits are my Tarte mini glosses.


----------



## gracewilson (May 1, 2013)

FINALLY got my full-size order yesterday!  What is with this new shipping partner??  Used to take two days, this time it took a whole week and the tracking info almost never updated.

I ordered the RubyWing nail polish in Poppy since I didn't get to sample it in my box.  I didn't have any trouble with the formula and I definitely can smell the scent - it is like a floral perfume.  Yesterday when it was super sunny outside the color change was drastic and so cool to watch!!  I went through the starbucks drive through and by the time I was done my hand that was out the window looked like a completely different color than the one that stayed inside!  I really loved the berry color in the middle of the transition, and it made me realized I don't have a polish that shade.  Going on my list!!

Funny story though - I was telling my husband about it and he didn't get home until the sun was setting.  I made him stand on the porch with me to see it, and nada!  He was teasing me that I imagined it.  And now today it's SUPER overcast and when I took my dog out this morning there was a very subtle change but not enough that he would be able to tell.  Looks like I'm going to have to wear this polish until I can prove it to him!!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FINALLY got my full-size order yesterday!  What is with this new shipping partner??  Used to take two days, this time it took a whole week and the tracking info almost never updated.
> 
> ...


 Lol, I have the same one coming and I have been telling the hubby about it he is not as excited as I am.


----------



## bluemustang (May 2, 2013)

> FINALLY got my full-size order yesterday! Â What is with this new shipping partner?? Â Used to take two days, this time it took a whole week and the tracking info almost never updated.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 2, 2013)

I just placed my order. I paid $24.91. Whish Blueberry Shave Cream $20.00 Mirenesse Glossy Kiss 14. Perfect Kiss $26.55 Sample +2 Pack $10.00 (free w/$25+ purchase) 100 Birchbox Points = $10.00 off Subtotal Was $56.55 I used the code bblove25 for 25% off and I got the free sample +2 pack with $25+ purchase. I love the Mirenesse Glossy Kiss that I got in my April Birchbox and I've been lusting after the Whish Shave Cream since I got a sample in my March Birchbox. I really need something to motivate me to shave my legs. The only sample +2 pack they had was Whish Body Butter + Shu Uemura Velvet something or other, which I'm hoping is a packet each of shampoo and conditioner. I like haircare samples, so I think it's a good +2 pack.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 2, 2013)

Not sure if this was mentioned yet, but this month's Discovery Dash is up:

Arquiste Flor y Canto $105

Exude Lipstick $18

Miracle Skin Transformer Exclusive Introductory Collection $45

One Love Organics Body Serum, Comfort &amp; Joy Birchbox Gift Set $32

Nothing I HAVE to have this month, thank goodness!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just placed my order. I paid $24.91.
> 
> Whish Blueberry Shave Cream $20.00
> ...


 Is the bblove25 an anniversary code, or is there a minimum you have to spend for it to work?


----------



## gemstone (May 2, 2013)

> Is the bblove25 an anniversary code, or is there a minimum you have to spend for it to work?


 It's an anniversary code.


----------



## jesemiaud (May 2, 2013)

Is anyone else getting a crapton of email spam from Women's Health? I assume they've received my card with the refund request since I've never gotten emails from them before now. I've blocked their address, but it's annoying.


----------



## gemstone (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else getting a crapton of email spam from Women's Health? I assume they've received my card with the refund request since I've never gotten emails from them before now. I've blocked their address, but it's annoying.


 I got a few, but when I unsubscribed from their list I didn't receive any more.


----------



## JC327 (May 13, 2013)

So I just got my April BB, my Mirenesse came broken.


----------



## OiiO (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I just got my April BB, my Mirenesse came broken.


 Oh noo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Shoot them an email, they have been pretty good at replacing broken items in the past.


----------



## JC327 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## emilyd (May 13, 2013)

For those of you in the Midwest (I'm in Indianapolis), I was in Mejier last night, and saw Ruby Wings polish for $5.99. They have about 6 variations, none of which were for sale on BB.


----------



## OiiO (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emilyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you in the Midwest (I'm in Indianapolis), I was in Mejier last night, and saw Ruby Wings polish for $5.99. They have about 6 variations, none of which were for sale on BB.


 Oh thanks for the HU, I'll stop by and check them out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lady41 (May 14, 2013)

hey ladies, was just wondering if anyone had received the rebate from the health magazie yet?


----------



## jesemiaud (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> hey ladies,
> 
> was just wondering if anyone had received the rebate from the health magazie yet?


 I haven't.


----------



## zorabell (May 14, 2013)

I was just wondering if anyone has tried to sharpen their Mirenesse pencils yet? If so how well did it work?


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 14, 2013)

> I was just wondering if anyone has tried to sharpen their Mirenesse pencils yet? If so how well did it work? Â


 It worked great. I did buy the UD Grindhouse sharpener, though. I first bought an E.L.F. sharpener for jumbo pencils, but it was too small. The Grindhouse sharpener works great and not too much product loss.


----------



## rubiessf (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> hey ladies,
> 
> was just wondering if anyone had received the rebate from the health magazie yet?





> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't.


 
I sent in my postcard with the "No Thanks" box marked. I didn't want to go buy a stamp and an envelope and do all the broo-haha just to get a rebate. But I didn't want the magazine. Last week, I got the May issue in my mailbox, so I emailed BB, saying:

Quote: Immediately upon receiving my box last month, I sent in the postcard to opt-out of the Women's Health subscription. But yesterday I received the May WH issue in the mail. I don't want the magazine, and I'm trying to contact Women's Health about this, but also wanted to let you know that the opt-out process doesn't seem to have worked.

They replied this morning and said :

Quote: Thanks for being in touch. Sorry about the trouble that you've had with the subscription.

The postcard actually enabled you to receive the subscription, not opt out. To cancel, you'll have to contact the magazine directly. Here's a link: https://customerservice.womenshealthmag.com/pubs/RP/WMH/login_multimag_CAPTCHA.jsp?cds_page_id=75687&amp;cds_mag_code=WMH&amp;id=1369066693343&amp;lsid=31401118133019916&amp;vid=1#

Hope that helps!


Sadly, that didn't address the main issue, so I replied:

Quote: No, the postcard allowed for TWO options with checkboxes. One was "Yes! Send me a one-year subscription..." The other was "No, Thanks. See refund details below..." I checked the second box--"No, Thanks" and sent it, as directed at the bottom, along with my original Birchbox subscription email address, as I didn't want to spend 46 cents and an envelope to opt-out of the magazine. I just didn't want the magazine. Honestly, I didn't care about the refund. But I still got the magazine, which is a hassle. I spent about 15 minutes on the WH site the other day cancelling the dang thing.

In the future, please make opting out of promotions easier. I shouldn't have to spend money and time figuring out how to stop getting a product from a third party. Thank you.

And just a few minutes later, got a reply:

Quote: Sorry for the confusion! I will definitely pass your feedback along.
Doesn't seem like BB cares about the WH opt-out process or the rebate, which is sad. And as I've had several problems with BB in the past few months, this just might be the last straw.


----------



## tasertag (May 20, 2013)

> I sent in my postcard with the "No Thanks" box marked. I didn't want to go buy a stamp and an envelope and do all the broo-haha just to get a rebate. But I didn't want the magazine. Last week, I got the May issue in my mailbox, so I emailed BB, saying: They replied this morning and said :


 Just got my refund check but I used an envelope and stamp. I think the postcard was sent to a different mailing address than the refund location. I hope you get it sorted out.


----------



## sabinebyrne (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my refund check but I used an envelope and stamp. I think the postcard was sent to a different mailing address than the refund location. I hope you get it sorted out.


 It did. Super inconvenient... send to a different location, in an envelope, which requires a stamp. yerg.


----------



## rubiessf (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my refund check but I used an envelope and stamp. I think the postcard was sent to a different mailing address than the refund location. I hope you get it sorted out.


 I got WH to cancel my sub, albeit with a $7.99 rebate since the May issue was already sent out and the June one is in process. But the addresses were almost identical, and I couldn't figure out why I couldn't just mark No. Why should I have to spend time and money to get off the list? Reviewing my copy of the postcard (I save things like this), the addresses were close enough that I really thought just marking "No" would opt me out.They have the same address main: PO Box 26299, Lehigh Valley, PA;, different title and zip: postcard says Women's Health, zip is 18003-9911, the return address for the rebate says Rondale Rebate, zip 19002-6299.


----------



## Auntboo (May 22, 2013)

Ugh - I hope I used the correct address for my refund. I did do the envelope and stamp thing but I didn't examine the postcard closely enough to notice multiple addresses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AMaas (May 22, 2013)

Just curious - has anyone given their magazine subscription to a non-BB subscriber?  I gave mine to my neighbor.  I hope WH doesn't try to verify if she is a BB subscriber.  I'm still trying to convince her to join...why it's even a question for her, I'm not sure.


----------



## IffB (May 22, 2013)

Got my refund, too. Very pleased!


----------



## mstlcmn (May 22, 2013)

Got my refund today too!


----------



## emilyd (May 24, 2013)

I know people are probably going to call me an as***** for this, but I think it's really uncool that some are complaining about the perceived hassle to get a refund on a magazine they didn't purchase. I didn't want WH, but I took it anyway because I didn't think it right to claim a refund on something I got for free.


----------



## TXSlainte (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emilyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know people are probably going to call me an as***** for this, but I think it's really uncool that some are complaining about the perceived hassle to get a refund on a magazine they didn't purchase. I didn't want WH, but I took it anyway because I didn't think it right to claim a refund on something I got for free.


 I actually did nothing. I didn't send the card in at all. No magazine, no refund, no harm done.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jun 21, 2013)

Has anyone received their magazine yet? I sent mine in for myself and one for a friend (com my second account) around the end of April and neither of us have received anything but spam emails. Edited b/c I typed may instead of April


----------



## Jeaniney (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone received their magazine yet?


 I requested the refund and got the magazine instead.  It showed up 2 or 3 weeks ago. I think you should have gotten it by now... maybe call and ask?


----------



## JHP07 (Jun 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone received their magazine yet? I sent mine in for myself and one for a friend (com my second account) around the end of April and neither of us have received anything but spam emails.
> 
> Edited b/c I typed may instead of April


I requested the refund and received the first magazine yesterday...


----------



## MaiteS (Jun 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone received their magazine yet? I sent mine in for myself and one for a friend (com my second account) around the end of April and neither of us have received anything but spam emails.
> 
> Edited b/c I typed may instead of April


 i got the magazine a bit back. like beginning of this month maybe.


----------



## shy32 (Jun 24, 2013)

> i got the magazine a bit back. like beginning of this month maybe.Â


 Me too!


----------



## Charity1217 (Jun 24, 2013)

St



> i got the magazine a bit back. like beginning of this month maybe.Â


 Still no refund (or magazine) for me. I requested refunds on both accounts.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i got the magazine a bit back. like beginning of this month maybe.


 My first issue was June and I sent my subscription card in late.


----------

